# Pok?mon Platinum



## TenshiOni (May 11, 2008)

*Release Dates:* 
Japan: September 13th, 2008
US: March 22nd, 2009
Australia: May 14th, 2009
Europe: May 22nd, 2009  

New Sinnoh Dex: 

Other changes from Diamond & Pearl: 

Competitive Pokemon guide:


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 11, 2008)

Must. Buy.


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2008)

Nice, I love Pokemon. Remember my first encounter with Pokemon Red. Legendary. Will definitely check it out. 

Also, nice avy Tenshi!X3

Gotta catch 'em all, Pokeeymoaan!!


----------



## 2Shea (May 11, 2008)

Gahhh, a 3rd version of D/P... I was hoping we'd get something else in between. Oh well, I'll prolly get it anyway


----------



## KamiKazi (May 11, 2008)

the funny thing about pokemon is even when you lose a little interest you still can't resist the games


----------



## 18 and ALIVE (May 11, 2008)

I'm curious how it will be 
And I will definitely buy it !!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2008)

I saw that but they are not entirely sure if it is all true yet... but besides that it sounds awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2008)

i hope they enable instant copying from diamond and pearl, seriously I don't feel like having to catch 100+ level 5's so I can trade in my pokemon from pearl


----------



## Prince Leon (May 11, 2008)

I always wondered why they didn't make the Underground Wi-Fi enabled. Hopefully the rumor about it being implemented is true.


----------



## Jazz (May 11, 2008)

Pearl- Rock
Diamond- Rock
Platinum- Metal

Nintendo has some 'splainin to do


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2008)

Good Point Mario... but what other kind of rock would the game be called?


----------



## Shiron (May 11, 2008)

Mario said:


> Pearl- Rock
> Diamond- Rock
> Platinum- Metal
> 
> Nintendo has some 'splainin to do


Meh, Nintendo's just not always consistent with their themes in Pokemon, it seems:
Gold - Metal
Silver - Metal
Crystal - Rock

@citzz: The popular theory was that it was going to be called Opal, since Giratina's name is partly derived from Girasol, or the fire opal. However, the other part of Giratina's name is apparently derived from the Japanese word for Platinum, so it makese sense in that aspect, I suppose.


----------



## Raiyu (May 11, 2008)

I don't believe this ONE BIT NOT ONE BIT. But I hope they do something that will make it worthwhile.


----------



## Genesis (May 11, 2008)

These will never stop coming out will they? They're so popular, and seem to be endless.

I remember when I was younger, I used to wish they would make a Pokemon RPG similar to how they are on the handhelds but with an encompassing and epic storyline on a console. I think that would've been great if they could do it right.

Of course, I don't remember the pathetic attempts they did have on the Gamecube, I refuse to.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 11, 2008)

Yay, more Pokemon. Got to get this.


----------



## Dave (May 11, 2008)

" * Pokémon Platinum, set for September release. Giratina on the box
    * Volkner no longer gym leader of Sunyshore City
    * The Underground is now Wi-Fi enabled
    * An island called Battle Island, works in the same manner as the Battle Frontier
    * Several new Pokémon 'forms' exist in the game; Giratina's Origin Form, Regigigas' Sky Form, Shaymin's Another Form
Edit @ 13:56 BST: Thanks to slowkingsley on the forums, we have some further info regarding these translated. Giratina & Regigigas' new forms are said to be able to get the Levitate ability and Shaymin's Another form may be at least part Ice Type"

A low-resolution cell phone photo appears to show a page from the June issue of CoroCoro that announces Pokémon Platinum, a new Nintendo DS game that features Giratina. Because the magazine has not yet been released, the authenticity of the photo has not been confirmed.

The page offers screen shots from the game that show a new overworld scene and a new in-battle scene for Giratina. The male protagonist from Diamond and Pearl is wearing a blue outfit.

According to blue skY, the game will be released in Japan in September. Those who reserve the game in advance will receive a ticket to get an egg that will hatch into a Shinx that knows a special move. The eighth gym leader, Volkner, will be replaced, and a Battle Frontier-like area will be added.


----------



## Dave (May 11, 2008)

Word has it, they're redoing the battle interface. Finally, battles don't have to be Slowpoke slow.
Rumor also has it that Giratina, Regigigas, and Shaymin will have alternate forms, the first two with Levitate. Though I don't think this is that feasible because of compatibility issues, at least all Deoxys had was a stat change between versions.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Meh, Nintendo's just not always consistent with their themes in Pokemon, it seems:
> Gold - Metal
> Silver - Metal
> Crystal - Rock
> ...



You made some good points there Tsunayoshi Thanks


----------



## 2Shea (May 11, 2008)

It seems they went with jewelry for the reference for this version, as Diamonds, Pearls, and Platinum are all used in jewelry (and commonly discussed etc.) But that's just my take on it lol.

Either way, I don't care about their origins for the names, it's all in the game not the name 

Anyway, I hope that this will be good. As I said, I will get it even though it's just another remake, because I was brainwashed as a kid by all of their "gotta catch em' all stuff" xD

I'm still waiting for my G/S/C remake though


----------



## Dave (May 11, 2008)

POKEMON NINTENDIUM CONFIRMED


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2008)

Giratina was pretty epic
But the way we caught him and found him was pretty lame
Thank god for a more... elaborate way

What the fuck do they mean about new "forms"?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 11, 2008)

Why replace Volkner though...?

He reminded me of Yondaime, you can't get rid of that.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Hmm.. Maybe this is an indication of the GSC remake. Remember, after GS they went Crystal, which was before Ruby and Sapphire, Emerald was before Diamond and Pearl (though that's not really a gem, but still), and now with Platinum, I hope the circle is completed. Unless they go back to colours.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Why replace Volkner though...?
> 
> He reminded me of Yondaime, you can't get rid of that.



They did that in Emerald... They replaced Wallace in the water gym in order to become Pokemon Champ... Maybe the same will happen to Volkner I don't know


----------



## Raiyu (May 11, 2008)

Why won't Pokemon die already..I like Pokemon but seriously, they should have stopped after Johto..


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 11, 2008)

If Pokemon stopped after Johto, we wouldn't have Lucario in Brawl! FOOL! >=O


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Most of the new pokemon since RSE suck arse, they're all so fucking kiddy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 11, 2008)

Darkrai is pretty badass though.


----------



## Karmaxx (May 11, 2008)

Pokemon Silver/Gold was best all these new ones don't even interest me.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 11, 2008)

OH MY GAWWWWD NO WAY!!! I NEED TO FUCKING GET THIS.


----------



## Jazz (May 11, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Meh, Nintendo's just not always consistent with their themes in Pokemon, it seems:
> Gold - Metal
> Silver - Metal
> Crystal - Rock
> ...



A crystal can be metal or rock.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

A crystal is a solid formed by the solidification of a chemical and having a highly regular atomic structure.


----------



## Stumpy (May 11, 2008)

Ugh... I should have already known this, but from now on _if_ I ever decide to buy a pokemon game again I am just going to wait for the Yellow/Crystal/Emerald/Platinum to come out.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Ooooooor just get an SD-card reader.


----------



## Raiyu (May 11, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> If Pokemon stopped after Johto, we wouldn't have Lucario in Brawl! FOOL! >=O


You are so right. I love having a Mewtwo wannabe in the game.  Joking.


----------



## azuken (May 11, 2008)

Ill pass and restart diamond.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2008)

If this jump starts the comp back up, I'll get it, or not....


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (May 12, 2008)

........good gawd, we're all such losers. xD

LONG LIVE POKEMON~!


----------



## El Torero (May 12, 2008)

Jesuchrist. Regigigas with Levitate. Now it will be a good Pokemon.

New Shaymin will be Ice or Ice/Grass? If it is Ice/Grass, it will be shit.

I hope something new with Arceus in the game. The PokeGod still hasn?t make his godly apparition.


----------



## molkame (May 12, 2008)

AWESOME MUST BUY!!!!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 12, 2008)

The site has updated and now it has a scan ... but it is still not fully confirmed yet


----------



## Tash (May 12, 2008)

*fires up DS*

Here we go again.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 12, 2008)

Platinum sounds nice. 

Pearl : rock
Diamond: rock
Pumice! : rock


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 12, 2008)

HOLY SHIT 

i hope it's got special giratina events like crystal and emerald before it then X3 

and giratina and darkrai are the most awesome out of the 4th gen legendaries imo >_____>


----------



## Raiyu (May 12, 2008)

Ike said:


> Platinum sounds nice.
> 
> Pearl : rock
> Diamond: rock
> Pumice! : rock



Too bad Diamond a metal <_<


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2008)

Too bad the initials are ruined. D/P/P?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2008)

Looks like I need to get another DS.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 12, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> Too bad Diamond a metal <_<



Last time I checked, Diamond was a non-metal.


----------



## Seany (May 13, 2008)

Yes! 
Definatley gonna be getting this one.


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2008)

Platinum = Pt

So we have D/P/Pt


----------



## 2Shea (May 13, 2008)

Felix said:


> Platinum = Pt
> 
> So we have D/P/Pt



Meh I don't care for that, it must be only one letter!!

The only reason 2 letters is ever permitted is if it has two words in the name, i.e. Fire Red = FR 
---

So despite not meeting our usual criteria, it must be D/P/P


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2008)

Double Phalli Penetration?


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2008)

Got dammit Pokemon...why must I keep buying all of your versions? At any rate, it looks like it's time to get my DS fixed.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 13, 2008)

Must......buy...........must....get.....must....HAVE!!! 
(trassforms into wolve, robs stor, gets game, plays game and wins) YAYA! Now hurry up with the next pokemon game.


----------



## Munak (May 14, 2008)

Isn't it time for non-turn-based Pokemon Games already?

But for now, DPP seems nice. Just hoping they introduce a Battle Frontier area just like before.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Isn't it time for non-turn-based Pokemon Games already?
> 
> But for now, DPP seems nice. Just hoping they introduce a Battle Frontier area just like before.


What would be really nice is if they actually worked on a sequel to the Stadium games too.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

I would prefer a pokemon that wasn't so kiddy, lame and milked-out. Make a pokemon-game aimed at teenagers/adults and make some more realistic/monster looking pokemon, like the RBYG generation had. A more manga-like story-line as well, because the last ones were usually the same regurgitated shit we've seen for years.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

Also, as I just wanted everyone to know when I just found out: I fucking called it!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 14, 2008)

Wow that is all I can say about that


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2008)

Urgh wouldn't cystal have been more fitting for this series and platinum to fit with gold and silver?


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2008)

No, not really.

Crystal is not necesarily a gem. Nor is pearl.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2008)

I better start chargin' mah DS. :3 It's pink and quite prettiful, and it's full of zelda right now.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 14, 2008)

arg, I haven't even played the shit out of pearl yet.


----------



## Atmosphere (May 16, 2008)

Pokemon Platinum fuck yea =D


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

link

Official Pokemon website confirmation.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 16, 2008)

Sweet TenshiOni... Just curious, any idea when the game will be out?


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

I still fucking called it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

So.... remake of G,S,C?

Or will it be like pokemon emerald when both games combine?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So.... remake of G,S,C?
> 
> Or will it be like pokemon emerald when both games combine?


How do I read first post?

The latter.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm.... 3rd expansion eh?

So like emerald......


----------



## Alex (May 16, 2008)

OH SHI--  :WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

I think underground wifi will be interesting.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2008)

cool ^^
imma buy this later 
dont have enough money now X3


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

This shit will come out 09 bro, you have plenty of time.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2008)

oh lol ya ^^
09 I have more than enough time 
Thanks X3


----------



## Munak (May 17, 2008)

What's this 'Giratina original form'? (On the japanese site) Is it the same shapeshifting powers as Deoxys?


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

It's giratina's REAL form.

I guess before he settles down in a nice little cave.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 17, 2008)

Man I hated having to search for Giratina in that cave 

At least in this game it may be a little bit easier


----------



## Dave (May 17, 2008)

MC still looks gay with the hat regardless of his jacket


----------



## Raiyu (May 17, 2008)

I hope they add MORE things to it..its basically like Emerald all over again..


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 17, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> I hope they add MORE things to it..its basically like Emerald all over again..


Well, like all third versions, there's always something added, right? Or you mean like, add a whole bunch of new things like Emerald did, in comparison to the other versions? Battle Frontier was a huge leap after all. 

Whatever the case, I hope we can get both Dialga and Palkia in this one, just like Emerald did for Groudon and Kyogre. They should've always had the two together like Gold/Silver/Crystal. Being able to catch both Lugia and Ho-Oh in the same version is one of the things that made it so great.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2008)

so ummm more than just deoxys has different forms now? so giratina, shaymin and another pokemon i forget was it regigas?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 17, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so ummm more than just deoxys has different forms now? so giratina, shaymin and another pokemon i forget was it regigas?



Yeah, apparantly Giratina has his "origin" form, Shaymin has a grass/ice form, and regigigas has a form with the levitate ability.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

This means a drastic change in uber battles, now that giratina can levitate, Shaymin more badass....


----------



## TenshiOni (May 17, 2008)

All the new uber abilities and dual typings are just rumors, guys.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2008)

Imo regigigas without slow start = gold.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2008)

hope new battle systems have been develop for this >_<


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2008)

I'll probably play this but I doubt I'd get too serious unless they fulfill my dreams of balancing out the game.


----------



## Munak (May 18, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'll probably play this but I doubt I'd get too serious unless they fulfill my dreams of *balancing out the game.*



Quoted for support.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2008)

They need to remake the RBG/GSC pokes, or at least the majority of them, with higher stats, or lower the ones of the other generations. Seriously, compared to them the RBG era is majorly underpowered.


----------



## Raiyu (May 18, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, like all third versions, there's always something added, right? Or you mean like, add a whole bunch of new things like Emerald did, in comparison to the other versions? Battle Frontier was a huge leap after all.
> 
> Whatever the case, I hope we can get both Dialga and Palkia in this one, just like Emerald did for Groudon and Kyogre. They should've always had the two together like Gold/Silver/Crystal. Being able to catch both Lugia and Ho-Oh in the same version is one of the things that made it so great.



I basically mean something that will make it worthwhile to keep playing. They said something about Battle Islands or something which are like Battle Frontier but I don't want that. If I want that, I can go play Emerald again. I want something that will keep me interested in it other then playing it and not finishing it half-way.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 18, 2008)

speed up the battles, thats all I'm asking for.


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

They said the battles will go faster^

But How? I dunno.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 18, 2008)

thats great news, hopefully as fast as the gba games or maybe even faster.


----------



## Ketchups (May 18, 2008)

Speed up the battles and speed up that Surf goddamnit.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 18, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> thats great news, hopefully as fast as the gba games or maybe even faster.


Yeah, the battles felt really slow compared to R/S/E. We could always turn the animation off too, but it's still slow.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

I'd want them to implement better/different music. The one in diamond/pearl sucked except the piano part before the final battle :<


----------



## Jesus Date (May 18, 2008)

thats what bugged me most, even when I turn the animations off, it's still slow as fuck. Make the hp bar decrease faster and let me rush through the battle information by pressing and holding the a button.


----------



## C. Hook (May 18, 2008)

Dammit. I hope it's a sequel, and not just a game taking place in an alternate version of the same time.

I'm a pokemon fan, if you can't tell.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2008)

There needs to be a way to catch G/S/C legendaries. Unless there's going to be some remakes of course.


----------



## Tash (May 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> They need to remake the RBG/GSC pokes, or at least the majority of them, with higher stats, or lower the ones of the other generations. Seriously, compared to them the RBG era is majorly underpowered.



Here's looking at you Bellyzard.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> There needs to be a way to catch G/S/C legendaries. Unless there's going to be some remakes of course.



There ALWAYS are remakes.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 18, 2008)

Its funny I've never noticed that before... the remakes until Emerald came out... maybe I was just to focused on beating the game I was playing I don't know


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

wait, there are remakes? 

besides fire red and leaf green?


----------



## Creator (May 18, 2008)

MUST GET. X3


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2008)

Yes I too feel that a lot of the Pokemon need buffs. The only reason the older Pokemon got kinda shafted was because of the game mechanics changing. Such as the Special stat splitting into Special Attack and Special Defense, the lowering of status effects on moves, accuracy on moves, and some special attacks turning physical.

Too my knowledge what I seriously think the game should change is the total removal of critical damage. I think crits should be based solely on moves like how Slash has a high crit percentage and whatnot. Also Sleep needs a huge nerf. My suggestion to it is that they make Sleep a timed effect like Rest. You wake up from Rest after 3 turns and I seriously think you should be waken up if you take direct damage, because come on who's not gonna wake up from a Fire Blast. Three turns is more than enough to set things up and force a switch out...I don't need that 100-0 death full sleep shit.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2008)

Pkmn series as a whole needs a huge fucking retcon, if you ask me.

Redesign everything post GSC into something aimed at teens and adults. Fix the stats and mechanics. Better story, etc.


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2008)

I would definetly prefer a Pokemon game that has some kind of plot beyond whuppin' everybody in the gyms and inevitably becoming champion of Region X.


----------



## Tash (May 18, 2008)

Actually, both of the manga series of pokemon have a more mature, and all around better storyline. I doubt we'll ever see any major changes in the story for the games however.


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2008)

> Pkmn series as a whole needs a huge fucking retcon, if you ask me.
> 
> Redesign everything post GSC into something aimed at teens and adults. Fix the stats and mechanics. Better story, etc.



As much as I think we'd all like that. I doubt that's really going to happen. Pokemon has been aimed at kids, and it will probably continue to be aimed at kids. I'd love to see a more mature pokemon with a faster, more complex gameplay, but it's probably never going to happen. I doubt I'll even buy this considering I lost my DS, but I might buy a new DS if there are lots of good games in the future.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

Mature pokemon would be awesome. It should have a decent story for once, like a real RPG  rpg has. Something that makes you... SATISFIED when you beat the evil organisation, and not just feel "oh great I defeated team xyz... again"


----------



## ctizz36 (May 18, 2008)

For me personally, I wouldn't mind if the next Pokemon game is a lot different then its previous games although I don't think it will happen in the near future


----------



## Tash (May 18, 2008)

Tooth
Tooth

My first response to this was shock that they had the balls to do something like that with a series like pokemon.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> For me personally, I wouldn't mind if the next Pokemon game is a lot different then its previous games although I don't think it will happen in the near future



Pokemangs go by the formula: Never change a running system.

They add some stuff but nothing too outrageous. I played every generation though and I can't complain about getting bored.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> *Nintendo* go by the formula: Never change a running system.



Nintendo milks things till it's dry, then moisterizes to milk some more. They will lose the core-demographic, only fanboys and retarded parents will remain.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> only *fanboys and retarded parents* will remain.



So basically they'll still sell millions


----------



## Tash (May 18, 2008)

The notable loss in sales would still hit them pretty hard though. The drop from billions to millions is like a kick in the nuts in big business.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2008)

I think Nintendo would be wise to split their demo's up. One console for core gamers, one for casuals.


----------



## Atmosphere (May 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I think Nintendo would be wise to split their demo's up. One console for core gamers, one for casuals.


Agree, I'm just hoping the wifi online is better. So like for a ex: You can battle random people online instead of putting peoples FC just to battle but that's what I'm hoping


----------



## ctizz36 (May 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Pokemangs go by the formula: Never change a running system.
> 
> They add some stuff but nothing too outrageous. I played every generation though and I can't complain about getting bored.



That is true there is always something different in every game... and I also don't get bored when a new game gets out ... that is what you are implying right?


----------



## Twilit (May 18, 2008)

It figures that I just sold my DS to offset some money for a 360 

Well, I suppose a 360 will do more for me than a DS with just Pokemon that I'd be playing, really.

Wanted a G/S remake, anyway


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2008)

I think Pokemon is the only pre-2000 Nintendo series that hasn't had a major revamp (mario,zelda,metroid,sonkey kong, etc) It's about time they straightened out the stat system and actually made it feel like a community game.


----------



## Naruchu (May 19, 2008)

Yeah Im happy I've been a pokemon fan since it first came out its nice to see it growing so much!!
Yeah Pokemon Platnium!!


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Twilit said:


> Wanted a G/S remake, anyway



Yeah 

Just recently I played Gold again, to bring back memories. I still loved it more than Diamond, Red, etc.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah
> 
> Just recently I played Gold again, to bring back memories. I still loved it more than Diamond, Red, etc.



Ditto, but Crystal was the best for me.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> *Ditto*, but Crystal was the best for me.





I think I never played Crystal


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Correction, Crystal made Pokemon more awesome. Crystal is the epitomy of pokemon gaming, no fucking contest.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Now I feel like a douche having played most pokemon games but not crystal


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

The third games are always the best.

Pokemon Yellow had superior sprites, a Pikachu companion, and allowed you to get Bulbasaur, Charmander, and Squirtle, and it had that surfing Pikachu mini-game which was fun as fuck. Oh, and it had MOTHERFUCKING JESSIE AND JAMES. As a kid that LOVED the anime at the time, this was a total FUCK YEAH for me.

Pokemon Crystal took all the good of Gold & Silver, added a deeper three dogs story, added Battle Tower, allowed you to choose a female character for the first time, and the Pokemon got animations! Moving Pokemon? HOLY FUCK. 

Pokemon Emerald incorporated Rayquaza into the plot, allowed you to catch Groudon & Kyogre, made breeding faster in the form of Slugma's new ability, tons of move tutors, Johto starts were attainable, new Elite 4 Champion and 8th Gym Leader, Steven battle a la Red in G/S/C (nowhere near as epic, though), and introduced the Battle Frontier - hands down the best post-Elite 4 challenge in Pokemon history. Still haven't beaten all seven attractions perfectly (Gold). Too fucking hard.

So yeah...really hyped with Platinum.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Yellow kinda irked me for not allowing the MissingNo. hack 

Do you guys know the urge to replay through previous games of a series when a new part is announced? I feel that right now


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Always happens. Recently restarted my Pearl.

I always buy both versions of a pair so that I can easily erase one. 

But I replay through the lastest Pokemon games at least twice a year on my own, anyway.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

It's easy with an emulator. The speedup allows you to skip the annoying walking/riding all over the world and slow battle parts. You still do everything like back then, but faster


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

I got turned off the series because of D/P, to be honest. I sold my DS because of the dissapointment.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I got turned off the series because of D/P, to be honest. I sold my DS because of the dissapointment.



Ironically it's the first pokemon game I ever BOUGHT. Never had a nintendo handheld before.

It kinda had shitty music. Music is an important part of pokemon for me - I can listen to older themes for hours.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Diamond/Pearl had some awesome tracks, imo.

Namely, all the legendary music. Fucking awesome.

Oh, and D/P's Casino music > all.


Rolling Star said:


> To be released alongside the version?
> 
> This movie has Giratina in it too


Release date of Platinum is September in Japan, I think. So no, but the movie, as with the entire series, is definitely one giant advertisement campaign for Platinum, yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Before D/P was released I was expecting a second-coming of GSC-like quality. It was _far from it_. The story was even more rubbish than before, and the designs were just... shite.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 19, 2008)

I have a question. Why is one of the gym leaders being replaced?


----------



## Felix (May 19, 2008)

Because Yondaime is returning to Naruto. So they had to replace the Gym Leader


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> I have a question. Why is one of the gym leaders being replaced?



Durr.

It's tradition.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> I have a question. Why is one of the gym leaders being replaced?


Was this confirmed?

I know it's likely but still.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 19, 2008)

Only the last gym leader.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

Shonen Jump probably sued them for plagiarism of Yondaime


----------



## Silent Storm (May 19, 2008)

> Pokemon Crystal took all the good of Gold & Silver, added a deeper three dogs story, added Battle Tower, allowed you to choose a female character for the first time, and the Pokemon got animations! Moving Pokemon? HOLY FUCK.



Crystal had wifi and the celebi event also (only the japanese version though)


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Lol^^^

Crystal raped the shit out of all PKM games at that time.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 19, 2008)

Damn it!  Crystal is the only third-version Pokemon Game I never owned.


----------



## Tash (May 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Shonen Jump probably sued them for plagiarism of Yondaime




So I'm not the only one who noticed they're exactly the same down to the blue eyes?


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Lol^

They re-named his ass


----------



## C. Hook (May 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Before D/P was released I was expecting a second-coming of GSC-like quality. It was _far from it_. The story was even more rubbish than before, and the designs were just... shite.



While I agree with the story, since it was a ripoff of that of Ruby and Saphire, I disagree with the designs. In my opinion, GSC actually had the worst designs.

My personal least favorites from the 2nd Gen are Smeargle, ANY BABY, Blissey, Swinub and Piloswine, Magcargo, Pupitar (What the hell? Dinosaur turns into a cocoon?), Croconaw, Chickorita, Chinchou (Creepy X eyes), Lantern, Uknown, Suicune, Corsola, Quilfish, Delibird, Gligar, and Girafarig. Yeah, that's a hell lot, but I still loved GSC.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

What blissey shits on in design, it more than makes up for in stats. It isn't called the Nurse of Death and often banned for play for no reason.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What blissey shits on in design, it more than makes up for in stats. It isn't called the Nurse of Death and often banned for play for no reason.



The hell..what scrub would ban Blissey?

And I can't believe you hate Suicine C.Hook. Anyone remember the Calmcune set? That shit was insane when 3 stacks of Spikes were set up.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Well, she was banned in third-gen sometimes.


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Well, she was banned in third-gen sometimes.


Blissey was probably banned due to being an insanely solid special wall that refused to die. Ever.

Anyway, I want this game to be released in the U.S. soon.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Pretty much, yeah. If yer last poke was anything but a phys sweeper, you dayd.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

I didn't find Blissey too much of a problem back in 3rd generation. The only reason Blissey was so feared was because of the SkarmBliss combo. Skarmory and Blissey can just trade off tanking whatever they want and setting up spikes. But things like Tyraniboah can come in to set up Subs and prepare for the madness it packed. Oh yea people then ran Machamp with like Focus Punch and Fire Blast which stopped the likes of SkarmBliss. 

Calmcune and Skarm posed a ton more threat because Cune's a bitch after 2 Calm Minds. It can just CM some more, Surf things to death, and lolroflmao Roar away threats.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Mhmm. But for that you can go ultimate cheapness and go with Wob.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Skarmbliss was badass.

DDgyara was another good mother fucker.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 20, 2008)

I guess the 8th guy is gonna be like Wallace from RSE, become part of the Elite 4 or sumthing or other.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 20, 2008)

That is what most people are saying and I think it may happen also


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 20, 2008)

This game is P+D right?


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I guess the 8th guy is gonna be like Wallace from RSE, become part of the Elite 4 or sumthing or other.



I expected a bigger story behind it...

I thought it was kind of lame the first time.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2008)

I really hope this game has a much more in depth story to it.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2008)

I didn't have a DS till a few months ago. I thought well, I'll buy the third Pokemon on the D/P series. The time has come. I will buy. I'm curious on the new features/differences.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

We really need to get rid of these friend codes......


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 20, 2008)

It looks interesting, but I've got to get Diamond or Pearl first... I haven't bought any video games since Mario Galaxy came out...


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Get brawl^


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2008)

So what's the damn difference from my Diamond and Pearl editions? LOL


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 20, 2008)

Denis said:


> So what's the damn difference from my Diamond and Pearl editions? LOL


Different legendaries, certain Pokes unobtainable in each version...


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Different legendaries, certain Pokes unobtainable in each version...



One is called Diamond, the other is called Pearl.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 21, 2008)

Hahahahaha very funny "Shion"

@Denis Giratina is the main Legendary... but eveyone knew that


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

I'm not really as big as a fan of Pokemon as I use to be, which is mainly due to age. But I still play it, and have all the games to date. Hopefully this one will be good as well.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I expected a bigger story behind it...
> 
> I thought it was kind of lame the first time.



Well there never really were any huge plot twists or such in pokemang


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

They should combine SMT with Pkmn.


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well there never really were any huge plot twists or such in pokemang



Giovanni is the 8th Gym Leader.
Wallace becomes the champ.

Both kinda borderline.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2008)

I want the main character to join team XYZ and do evil deeds.


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2008)

We all do.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> They should combine SMT with Pkmn.



What's SMT?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei. Easily one of the finest RPG series.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

We should have a choice whether to join team galactic or not.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (May 21, 2008)

I have to ask, am I the only male that's drooling in anticipation of seeing what the female character's new look is gonna be?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 21, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> I have to ask, am I the only male that's drooling in anticipation of seeing what the female character's new look is gonna be?



God I hope so!  She's ten years old, bro.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

.....only 10!?!?

Well THAT'S a turnoff...


----------



## BandGeekNinja (May 22, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> God I hope so!  She's ten years old, bro.



 queit


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

Wee, another paedo. You should talk to Denis/Zaxxon. You can talk about good places to eyeball young boys/girls and how to evade detection from the government.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wee, another paedo. You should talk to Denis/Zaxxon. You can talk about good places to eyeball young boys/girls and how to evade detection from the government.



Or Susano-o, or several other NF closet pedo's.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

That's some weird shit^^^


----------



## DA Dave (May 23, 2008)

looking forward to this a lot


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2008)

I´ve found this:



If this results to be true, Shaymin will be a WTF Pokemon. Hedgebog in the land, Bambi in the sky.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

It's not like shitty designs come as a surprise.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I?ve found this:
> 
> 
> 
> If this results to be true, Shaymin will be a WTF Pokemon. Hedgebog in the land, Bambi in the sky.



It looks more like a eveelution

this should of been leafeon


----------



## ctizz36 (May 23, 2008)

^ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## BandGeekNinja (May 23, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I?ve found this:
> 
> 
> 
> If this results to be true, Shaymin will be a WTF Pokemon. Hedgebog in the land, Bambi in the sky.



 um...it goes from grassy hedgehog to vegtitation pony?


----------



## kitty004 (May 23, 2008)

pokemon has always been the same 8 gym leaders, elite 4, same type of starters..i mean they should make it different and i have like electric, ground, or dragon ( hehe wont happen but its a hope). The underground migration and wi-fi were a plus to diamond/pearl but they serioulsy need some variation or changes beacause it gets so boring and you could beat it within a 2 days.....  
edit: and wasnt shaymin in diamond and pearl?O_o


----------



## illyana (May 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well there never really were any huge plot twists or such in pokemang



What if you count Team Aqua and Magma and the legendary pokemanz from Sapphire/Ruby/Emerald?


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2008)

I hope they came up some a really big feature in platinum like they did with battle frontier in emerald.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 23, 2008)

^ yea but what would they put in the game anyways?


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

We need like a sick twist...

Like, trainers parents die or something.....


----------



## ctizz36 (May 23, 2008)

That would be very dark in this kind of game, but that would be very interesting


----------



## Karmaxx (May 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We need like a sick twist...
> 
> Like, trainers parents die or something.....



Or be able to abuse our Pokemon.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 23, 2008)

Or you could just have the option to see how the breeding process works.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

That's just weird shit....^


----------



## Dark Aether (May 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That's just weird shit....^



Indeed, but a lot of hypothetical mature Pokemon content is weird shit, borderline Disturbing, in fact.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

.......furry animals humping each other IS disturbing.

I would go more with the mistreating pokemon thing.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 23, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Or you could just have the option to see how the breeding process works.


Just seeing how Ditto reproduces with another pokemon would give me nightmares for weeks.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

Ditto would stick itself ALLLLLLLL  the way up tauros's a--


----------



## 2Shea (May 23, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I?ve found this:
> 
> 
> 
> If this results to be true, Shaymin will be a WTF Pokemon. Hedgebog in the land, Bambi in the sky.



Hahaha you all got owned, an artist from deviantart drew that and took the pic to prank everyone xD

The art itself:
WIN THREAD

Livejournal about it all:


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

Guy's art made it all the way to Serebii.

Epic troll.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

What  a guy.

VERY believable pic.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We need like a sick twist...
> 
> Like, trainers parents die or something.....




That'd be clich? and shit, to be honest.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2008)

Shaymin can evolve now right? Or is it a different form?

Because if that damn hedgehog can evolve and get a better moveset...all hell is going to break loose.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 24, 2008)

Noooooooo, my hopes drowned.

That Shaymin looked pretty cool.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shaymin can evolve now right? Or is it a different form?
> 
> Because if that damn hedgehog can evolve and get a better moveset...all hell is going to break loose.


Pretty damn sure they're not evolving. 

It's going to be akin to Deoxys, I think. Simple stat swaps + adjustments (even though that's like impossible with Shaymin...so probably just a type change). 

At least, that's why I think they're going with "another forme."


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> That'd be clich? and shit, to be honest.



And we don't really need the main character going all revenge and emo over something.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

Like I said. SMT (preferably Nocturne), meets Pkmn. EPIC shit.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 24, 2008)

Platinum doesn't raise my hype that much.  The new battle look is the only thing I see interesting from this game.  If they made an impressing change, then I hope they incorparate that with the 5th Generation if there is one.  

I'm still waiting for Shining Gold and Gleaming Silver for DS though.  I hope that becomes a reality because lets face it, the GBC cartridges have dead batteries for being played a lot and I need a fix of Johto.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

Dead batteries are easy to replace, actually. Done so a lot.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

Where do you get replacement ones, though?


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

You could try a local electronics store.


----------



## maximilyan (May 24, 2008)

shit it'll take ages to get over to these parts. cant say im too upset though since i lost interest in pokemon a year or so ago.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 24, 2008)

I need a Skitty... Any one have a Skitty? If you do, give me your friend code. and we can trade. Plwease?


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

I hate fucking Skittu.

That pokemon pisses me off...

.....i have it shiny


----------



## Dark Aether (May 24, 2008)

I honestly wish they had made the focking GSC remake before working on this. 

*Is another butthurt pokemon nostalgiafag*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 24, 2008)

Ok, how about a Squrtill?


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Ok, how about a Squrtill?



I have a shiny squirtle as well.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 25, 2008)

Are all your pokemon shiny "Shion" or just those two pokemon... Just curious that is all


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Most of them are shiny, yes.^

I have a BIG shiny collection


----------



## BandGeekNinja (May 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Most of them are shiny, yes.^
> 
> I have a BIG shiny collection



 damn you, only just got my second shiny pokemon ever in april (a fragging graveler, but its shiny. my first one was a shiny meganium on my crystal version...which I still have...)


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> damn you, only just got my second shiny pokemon ever in april (a fragging graveler, but its shiny. my first one was a shiny meganium on my crystal version...which I still have...)



I have 3 boxes full.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2008)

Most shiny's are fail, anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Kill joy^

Machamp DOES look like shit though.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 25, 2008)

I could never find a shiny pokemon  in all games combine... although they are rare


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

I use the pokeradar constantly when i'm in grass.

I find shiny's rather quickly.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 25, 2008)

Shinies are nice collectables to have, I've never found one before. I don't really ever look for them though.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 25, 2008)

i gave up on pokemon because of link cables and all this stuff now theres wi fi and stuff and you needs to by usb connector and just NO. if I got a free wii USB connector and a pokemon game I might actually care again. but it still seems more like a kids game now. I don't know. I lost interest in pokemon now. I am into one piece . what if there was a one piece pokemon type game. that would be awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

You dont need a USB....

Get a wireless router and connect it to your modem.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 25, 2008)

@"shion" How do you get shinys?
@Dark ather .........I like your sig picture. I have won that game two times. The game rules.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2008)

You have a 1:8132 chance to encounter a shiny pokemon in the wild, to hatch a shiny poke from an egg, etc. I believe you can chain encounters to increase the chance of finding one, but it's all a toss of the dice.


----------



## nanni (May 25, 2008)

another pokemon game 
I'll buy it


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 25, 2008)

What do you mean chain?


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> @"shion" How do you get shinys?
> @Dark ather .........I like your sig picture. I have won that game two times. The game rules.



Randomly find them in the grass.


----------



## Volke (May 26, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> What do you mean chain?


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dkeKPlBYYbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 26, 2008)

Ummmmm.... Yeah my PC won't let me watch youtube videos.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2008)

It basically means to encounter the same pokemon in a row without any others (thus to chain the encounters), which heightens the chance of a shiny appearing.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 26, 2008)

Oh. *turns on ds*


----------



## Kieuseru (May 26, 2008)

I would like to know how this is going to be any different from the other ones.  Each Pokemon game seems to be the same with a little added in.


----------



## "Shion" (May 27, 2008)

That's pretty much what it's gonna be^

Apart from the fact that there will be a battlepark addition, and giratina being head legendary....


----------



## Ziko (May 27, 2008)

Aww...another Pokemon game.
Currently playing 3 Poke games xD

Re-playing Pokemon Crystal, playing Diamond for the first time AND I just started playing Shiny Gold.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 27, 2008)

All pokemon games are the same. "Welcome. I'm professer bla bla bla bla bla bla bla...."
*chose gender.... get pokemon......... get gym ............bla bla bla bla bla .......win....the end.


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

And yet we eat it up like hot cakes.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 27, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Imo regigigas without slow start = gold.



In a double battle, have your other pokemon use worry seed on Regigigas. 


Also works on Slaking's limiting ability.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 27, 2008)

Swajio said:


> And yet we eat it up like hot cakes.




Yes we do. And I have no idea why.


----------



## Volke (May 27, 2008)

Because it is oddly fun when you are in a boring situation. Road trips and such.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Aww...another Pokemon game.
> Currently playing 3 Poke games xD
> 
> Re-playing Pokemon Crystal, playing Diamond for the first time AND I just started playing Shiny Gold.



Shiny Gold??

......What?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 28, 2008)

Its a fire red rom hack.

remix contest

Its basically a gold remake with some extras, he gave me and others permission to use his rom hack as a base after he has finished it all, so I am going to go and fix up some of his maps and do other stuff so the game is more to the original gold.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2008)

Haven't heard too many good things about Shiny Gold, to be honest. >.>


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 28, 2008)

@Ziko I haven't. Where can I get it? How much does it cost? 
@Volke When your live is geting boring, play pokemon!


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Lol, ROM hack.


----------



## illyana (May 28, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Aww...another Pokemon game.
> Currently playing 3 Poke games xD
> 
> Re-playing Pokemon Crystal, playing Diamond for the first time AND I just started playing Shiny Gold.



I'm still on Emerald, Fire red and Diamond. 
They take so long to complete.


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (May 28, 2008)

Shiny gold is good.


It's needed on the DS


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

A remake of all G/S/C is needed for DS.^


----------



## 2Shea (May 29, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Its a fire red rom hack.
> 
> located here
> 
> Its basically a gold remake with some extras, he gave me and others permission to use his rom hack as a base after he has finished it all, so I am going to go and fix up some of his maps and do other stuff so the game is more to the original gold.



Ah yeah Shiny Gold (I used to sprite and script on pokecommunity back in like '04-'05), it's pretty decent, one of the better hacks around. I'd still rather a DS remake though lol.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

YOU used to hack them??^

I KNEW I heard a familiar name before....


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm... Wouldn't it be possible to use an emu on shit like R4 and whatnot and play Shiny Gold?


----------



## Raiyu (May 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hmmm... Wouldn't it be possible to use an emu on shit like R4 and whatnot and play Shiny Gold?



It is possible. You just have to fix the Nintendo logo at the beginning cause its corrupted. At least, thats what I've been told.


----------



## Captain Apoo (May 29, 2008)

I already possess Pearl, let's hope it is worth it like Emerald and Crystal were.

Damn, I'm gonna lose about 300 more hours of my life


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 30, 2008)

No one has answered my Q. Where do you get the thing?


----------



## chaosakita (May 30, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> No one has answered my Q. Where do you get the thing?



It's not out yet.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2008)

Lol^

Don't worry Hinata, it'll come soon.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.  When it comes out I will so be playing that thing. :wOot


----------



## El Torero (Jun 6, 2008)

TRUE Shaymin Celestial Form revealed by an accident (some hours after, the web eliminated the following image )


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hmmm... Wouldn't it be possible to use an emu on shit like R4 and whatnot and play Shiny Gold?



Only on a slot 2(gba slot) device. Slot-1(DS port) cannot play GBA roms for some long boring reason.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 6, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> All pokemon games are the same. "Welcome. I'm professer bla bla bla bla bla bla bla...."
> *chose gender.... get pokemon......... get gym ............bla bla bla bla bla .......win....the end.



Underground politely wishes to disagree. Also, there's always breeding.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2008)

You mean inbreeding.


----------



## Sin (Jun 7, 2008)

This sounds good, I got my Pokemon Diamond stolen at the 3rd gym D:

*lots of gameplay hours, but that's because I have an obsessive leveling problem. Any game with leveling causes me to try and max out characters very early on, which takes forever D:*


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2008)

We can expect an European release next year, right?


----------



## Munak (Jun 11, 2008)

Pokemon's getting addicted to 'forms' now. 



Shaymin's so Bambi.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 11, 2008)

How is someone suppose to get Shaymin anyways... I heard there's some Mystery Gift to get it but how? I'm curious


----------



## Shiron (Jun 11, 2008)

^I believe it's planned to be given out during the next Pokemon movie in Japan through a Mystery Gift event. There are no plans for it to be given out in the U.S. yet


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 11, 2008)

Must buy more Pokemanz


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You mean inbreeding.



In pokemon, there's no such thing as genetic problems, other than learning shitty attacks of course.

Anyway, I'm quite the fan of breeding. Nice way to grind time when bored, and the payout can be awesome.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 11, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> ^I believe it's planned to be given out during the next Pokemon movie in Japan through a Mystery Gift event. There are no plans for it to be given out in the U.S. yet



Ok thanks for clearing that up ... to bad there aren't any plans for it to come to the US like Darkrai


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 11, 2008)

How come they never do any of those Pokemon events in Canada. 

I really want a Deoxys and a Darkrai. 

&& Shaymin's "sky" form really reminds me of something ~Disney~ would create. D:


----------



## nanni (Jun 11, 2008)

> How come they never do any of those Pokemon events in Canada.
> 
> I really want a Deoxys and a Darkrai


Canada wants to cut back on anime stuff


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

You can get those special pokemon with cheat codes, can't you?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes but cheating isn't tolerated by some and some also say it ruins the "fun" aspect.

Pokemon Platinum scan translations:

Pokemon Platinum
Nintendo DS RPG Autumn 2008 MSRP TBD

Platinum New Elements + Latest News Reported!

Shaymin’s New Forme established!
This forme is “Sky Forme”

The mysterious Pokémon, Shaymin, has yet another form! The name if this forme is Sky Forme, and Shaymin can easily transform [between the two formes]. When Shaymin is transferred from Diamond and Pearl to Platinum, it changes from its Land Forme to its Sky Forme, and vice-versa!

Gratitude Pokemon
Shaymin
Land Forme
Type: Grass
Height: 0.2m (0 ft 8 in)
Weight: 2.1 kg (4.6 lbs)

Receive Shaymin on Diamond/Pearl via Wi-Fi -> Import to Platinum: Shaymin changes from Land Forme to Sky Forme

Sky Forme
Type: Grass/Flying
Height: 0.4m (1 ft 4 in)
Weight: 5.4 kg (11.9 lbs)

Pokémon #492: Shaymin: Get Shaymin as a present from movie theatres nationwide between Sat, July 19 and Tues, Sep 30 by going to watch “Giratina to Sora no Hanataba: Sheimi”! Check the official site at  for more details!

____

Giratina and the “Ruined World” - Big change atop Mt. Coronet! - Pokémon Platinum develops a new story!

Another world opens in the Sinnoh area?
The “Ruined World” takes the story into a new world in the centre of the earth. Giratina appeared in its Another Forme in Diamond and Pearl. In Platinum, Giratina appears in its new Origin Forme — what role will it play? Mt. Coronet’s peak suddenly has a big change, and the world begins to wobble! Sinnoh begins to freeze up!

    * Male Trainer: The male trainer has gotten a new set of clothes to suit the colder climate! He is now wearing a long-sleeved shirt instead of a short-sleeved one! He wears a new version of the Pokétch for boys, too!
    * Female Trainer: The female trainer has a new set of clothes, too! She now carries a new bag, wears a new Pokétch, and wears a pink coat.
    * Rival: The rival’s outfit remains largely unchanged, although he is wearing a new Pokétch.

Pre-order Platinum and get a Giratina Original Forme Figure beginning July 19, 2008!
As part of our Pokémon Platinum promotional campaign, you can get this specifically-manufactured, 7 cm tall figurine beginning on July 19 by pre-ordering your game! It can be obtained from stores including Ito Yokado, EON Super Center, TSUTAYA, 7-ELEVEN and others!

essay


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 13, 2008)

Who's that pokemon on the cover?


----------



## Munak (Jun 13, 2008)

Giratina. Specifically, his origin form.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it just a remake of the last one?
No real point me buying it if theres not much new content.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

Why would anyone want Shaymin, anyway. It has one of the lamest designs for a pokemon. Ever.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> Is it just a remake of the last one?
> No real point me buying it if theres not much new content.


If you haven't the D/P versions (like me), then Platinum might be good to get.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 13, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> Is it just a remake of the last one?
> No real point me buying it if theres not much new content.


There does seem to be a lot of new content:

I share this guy's sentiments - actually buying the game anyway.

Other than what you can get from the pics, apparently Sinnoh's experiencing a real cool-down (which is the reason for the snow in Eterna City and the new clothes) and the two new characters are investigators trying to figure out the cause of the temperature change.

So, I'd say it's looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Munak (Jun 13, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> There does seem to be a lot of new content:
> 
> I share this guy's sentiments - actually buying the game anyway.
> 
> ...



Hmm... I don't think there's an ice legendary in Sinnoh, though. Could it be that Heatran is missing/having problems? He's the closest one to a temperature-controller, AFAIK.


----------



## Felix (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems a remake, but it looks like a direct sequel
Interresting


----------



## Shiron (Jun 13, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Hmm... I don't think there's an ice legendary in Sinnoh, though. Could it be that Heatran is missing/having problems? He's the closest one to a temperature-controller, AFAIK.


Eh, I think it will probably have something more to do with an effect of some device that Team Galactic discovered/made in an attempt to force Giratina to appear so they could capture it and get its dimension traveling powers under their control or something like that.

But, that is an interesting thought. Perhaps in Platinum TG obtains Heatran and did some messing around with it and the cooling of Sinnoh was one of the results of that.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2008)

DS? 
*looks at wallet*
*butterflies fly out*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 13, 2008)

I mean, not the cover, the front page. xP Sorry.
Isn't that the sky version of Shaymin?


----------



## Gary (Jun 13, 2008)

i have to get it


----------



## delirium (Jun 13, 2008)

If it means I'll be able to catch something new, I'll get it.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 14, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> I mean, not the cover, the front page. xP Sorry.
> Isn't that the sky version of Shaymin?


If you're talking about this, then yeah, that's Shaymin's Sky Form.


----------



## Felix (Jun 14, 2008)

So it's not a simple remake, it's more of a sequel


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2008)

delirium said:


> If it means I'll be able to catch something new, I'll get it.



Ret ussu bayo poke mangs!


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be getting it, suffice to say. I could care less about Shaymin (terrible design for both Origine and Sky forms).


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Why would anyone want Shaymin, anyway. It has one of the lamest designs for a pokemon. Ever.



Regigiga's win makes up for Shaymin's FAIL.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 14, 2008)

I cannot wait for this game. Meh on the Sky Form of Shaymin.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 14, 2008)

That is true about Shaymin but I still wish I had one to add to my collection of Pokemon... which isn't so big anyways


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking sorta interesting overall, for a remake that is, though I already knew I'd be getting it, as I do with all the pokemon games  (except these ranger ones and shit).

Damn brainwashing


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 14, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Damn brainwashing



Brainwashing? You don't need brainwashing to love pokemon games! I'm not brainwashed! I'm not brainwashed! It's not like I only believe in Pokemanz!!! 

Okay, maybe I'm brainwashed.


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2008)

Who cares about Shayamin, think about the epicness of Giratina Origin Forme.

I have a Shiny Giratina in DP, and it's epic as it is, can't wait for the new one.


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

i like how the girl is not wearing any pants
silly costume change


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2008)

Well since I lost my old DS. I think when I buy a new one, I'll be buying this too. Along with some other games coming out. I'll have to EV all my teams over again. :sob

I don't think that Shaymin looks THAT bad, but it doesn't look great. Better than it's old form that's for sure.  Giratina looks sweet though. Looks like lots of extras.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> i like how the girl is not wearing any pants
> silly costume change



I only seen the Male new clothes what does the Female look like I haven't seen her yet?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

Serebii has more news on Platinum.


----------



## Gary (Aug 2, 2008)

I know Im going to gert this >>;


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Wait why is there a second health bar without health in a 1on1 fight?


----------



## omniwind (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't wait to pown fools, everyone always go for the first of the 2 games. I went with Pearl, i always go with 2nd game, excluding Red.  Sold my pearl, all that IVS and EVS training. I'm looking forward to nintendo releasing an update G/S, best in the series imo. Nintendo copyrighted the names, Dusk Goid and Dawn Silver.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Gold also had the best music but I fear the DS tunes will suck


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't wait


----------



## Sauce (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll definetly buy the game,hopefully this re-make will make Diamond & Pearl twice as fun to play,as last time.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> the funny thing about pokemon is even when you lose a little interest you still can't resist the games



Yeah, it's like a drug, 

I got almost every Pokemon, EV'd and has flawless IVs where it matters. All legitimate!


----------



## Goku• (Aug 27, 2008)

These pokemon games are all the same, when are they going to give us a pokemon adventure rpg game, other than the darkness crap.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 27, 2008)

Goku said:


> These pokemon games are all the same, when are they going to give us a pokemon adventure rpg game, other than the darkness crap.



Never. Nintendo doesn't care about people other than their target audience.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 29, 2008)

So.... Who here is gonna order this from Japan? I need to know so we can help each other!


----------



## omniwind (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't wait for platinum. I'll get back into pokemon when they release it in the states. New GTS woot woot. Though I would love if they made a remake of Gold and Silver for ds. That would be perfect.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 29, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I can't wait



I can't wait either!!


----------



## Talon. (Aug 30, 2008)

I heard that its gonna have TWELVE starter pokemanz. my guess: one 4 each type
but i am SO getting this


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 30, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> So.... Who here is gonna order this from Japan? I need to know so we can help each other!



I'm contemplating it, but I'll probably hold on until the US release. D:


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 30, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> I'm contemplating it, but I'll probably hold on until the US release. D:



Sucks


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

It may cause me hell (like waiting for the PW games), but I'd rather order it when it comes out here. Because of a mistake, I now have Naruto NC 3 in Japanese 

Japanese version is better.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> I heard that its gonna have TWELVE starter pokemanz. my guess: one 4 each type
> but i am SO getting this


There are 17 types, not 12.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> I heard that its gonna have TWELVE starter pokemanz. my guess: one 4 each type
> but i am SO getting this


Yeah, no.


QBnoYouko said:


> There are 17 types, not 12.



Water x4
Fire x4
Grass x4


----------



## Hodor (Aug 30, 2008)

lol ah pokemon, that brings back some memories.  I remember the last game I played was like pokemon ruby or something and it was hard since I didnt know any of the pokemon, think I'll probably stay away from this, just because of that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Water x4
> Fire x4
> Grass x4


We can choose between all the generations' starters?


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

I am SO getting a Johto or Kanto starter. 

My favorite regions


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

LIES! Serious though? Cyndaquil and Squirtle ftw.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

Squirtle is win pek


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> We can choose between all the generations' starters?



With 'each type' he meant the starter-poke types, not all the types in the game. And I doubt we will be able to.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> With 'each type' he meant the starter-poke types, not all the types in the game. And I doubt we will be able to.


I assumed it was the other way around, because that's how "type" is usually referred to in the game, and by the context of the post, it seemed so.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 30, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I assumed it was the other way around, because that's how "type" is usually referred to in the game, and by the context of the post, it seemed so.



Actually you're right, but he meant 4x Grass, Water, etc.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I got that, ahaha. That would be too easy though. You know they'll make us link up to get everything. That's why the 3rd generation games were so annoying. Too much reliance on connectivity.


----------



## The Willo (Aug 30, 2008)

Gotta catch em all!


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 30, 2008)

Ugh...even MORE bullshit?


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

I just plain didn't like the Hoenn region.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 31, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I just plain didn't like the Hoenn region.



Yeah, gen 3 failed hard.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah Ruby and Sapphire era was pretty bad. The Pokemon at least. I loved the game still. Best was GS imo.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't really like any of Hoenn, except Mudkip (lol mudkipz), Jirachi, and Sootopolis City or whatever the hell it's called 

I just don't watch the show any more.

I like Hikari, though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't wait for it to hit in a few weeks. 



Ununhexium said:


> I just plain didn't like the Hoenn region.



I guess I'm one of the few who loved it. 

Blaziken is one of my Favorite Pokemon so that probably has a hand in this. XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 31, 2008)

> I guess I'm one of the few who loved it.


I'll risk fighting all of the children at heart here and say that I prefer emerald to crystal... [rayquaza's a total badass, fuck off]

Blue will always be my favorite, though. TURTLEBUS + Sentiment + TURTLEBUS, etc.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

^ Rayquaza owns.  My favorite pokemanz are Suicune and Giratina, so...yeah.  I still remember when I first caught Giratina last year...

Me: Dad! I caught a pokemon, and it says it's 2 tons and a hundred feet tall! (something like that)
Dad: ....you caught your mother? 
Me:


----------



## chrisp (Aug 31, 2008)

I like the old Pokemon games best, Gold/Silver the best series. But I'll of course try out Platinum!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I'll risk fighting all of the children at heart here and say that I prefer emerald to crystal... [rayquaza's a total badass, fuck off]
> 
> Blue will always be my favorite, though. TURTLEBUS + Sentiment + TURTLEBUS, etc.



Emerald was decent, but since it was part of the Advanced generation it can't be better than GSC.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Can't wait for it to hit in a few weeks.



Americans 

Anyone know when it might come out for europeans?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

At least six months after everyone else.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoo-dee-fucking-doo 

But oh well it was the same with D/P anyway


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Americans
> 
> Anyone know when it might come out for europeans?



Wut? It hasn't even been given a US release-date yet. :/

Sure, it comes out in Japan on the 13th, but in all likelihood...we won't see it until Spring 09.


----------



## Harley (Aug 31, 2008)

Their gonna run out of names sooner or later.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 31, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Yeah, gen 3 failed hard.



It took 2 generation I remakes to keep it from dying.  

Nothing tops Gen II G/S/C nuff said.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 31, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> Wut? It hasn't even been given a US release-date yet. :/
> 
> Sure, it comes out in Japan on the 13th, but in all likelihood...we won't see it until Spring 09.



Indeed, I'd say March or April of 09. Then for Europe sometime during the Summer.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahhh. I can't wait for it.
Hm. It'll be fun.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I'm just gonna wait for the english version I guess.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> I didn't really like any of Hoenn, except Mudkip (lol mudkipz), Jirachi, and Sootopolis City or whatever the hell it's called
> 
> I just don't watch the show any more.
> 
> I like Hikari, though.



Lol the Mudkipz. Worst era though has to be D/P.


----------



## Munak (Aug 31, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Can't wait for it to hit in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it'd risk my limbs to say I like 3rd gen better. To be precise, though, Emerald is my favorite.

Salamence, Blaziken, and my all-time favorite, Sceptile... heck, they may not be as powerful as the 2nd gen (Blissey, Tyrannitar), but I've never played Pokemon for the stats.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 31, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Lol the Mudkipz. Worst era though has to be D/P.


Well let's just say after GS, it just became bleak. That and Ken Sugimori got assistance with the Pok?mon designs since R/S/E, so it's no wonder a lot of them look like crap.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 1, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks Gen II is overrated? I played Crystal on my GBC last week. Shit's unplayable.

Also, you can only choose Sinnoh starters.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 1, 2008)

Not another one..


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Gen II is overrated? I played Crystal on my GBC last week. Shit's unplayable.


Eat shit shit eater


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you get the Pokemons from the previous generations, too?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Gen II is overrated? I played Crystal on my GBC last week. Shit's unplayable.
> 
> Also, you can only choose Sinnoh starters.



Yes, you're the only one that's retarded.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2008)

> Am I the only one that thinks Gen II is overrated? I played Crystal on my GBC last week. Shit's unplayable.
> 
> Also, you can only choose Sinnoh starters.



Gen II was the best in my honest opinion. I liked the idea of being able to beat the Kanto gym leaders also ( something they haven't done since). The last battle was also pretty difficult . Anyway GSC brought a lot of new concepts in, breeding, berries, night and day,  evolution at different times of the day, competitions certain days of the week, travelling to foreign lands.

The series peaked there, the most disappointing gen in my honest opinion was the third, it's like they took a backwards step there.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

So how is Arceus going to be implemented into the game?


----------



## Hyde (Sep 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yes, you're the only one that's retarded.



Take your nostalgia goggles off...

It may have been the best in the GBC era, and arguably in the R/S era (E was awesome), but after playing D/P, it isn't that good...Gen III and IV implemented what II indroduced better, plus more...Kanto was really the only thing meritable about II, and that's it...

If Gen II gets a DS remake with Wi-Fi, double battles, and everything else great about Gen IV, then it would be (arguably) the best...


----------



## omniwind (Sep 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Can't wait for it to hit in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though I hate most gen III pokemon, Blaziken is my 2nd favorite fire starter pokemon.  Though Infernape is stronger, it's ugly and slower.  Swampert is one of my favorite pokemon though.  


Read a little bit more about the new additions can't wait. 
Possible new pokemon, wtf!!?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Swampert is one of my favorite pokemon though.


U don liek mudkipz?  



> Read a little bit more about the new additions can't wait. Possible new pokemon, wtf!!?


I hear they're other versions/forms, if Serebii is correct.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2008)

i dont even want to know what the next generation is going to look like


----------



## omniwind (Sep 1, 2008)

Stroev said:


> U don liek mudkipz?
> 
> *Respectively, I wouldn't of cared for teh mudkipz if it wasn't for teh swampage.*
> 
> ...




Giratina and Shaymin both have new formes. Origin Forme and Sky Forme, respectively.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 1, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Giratina and Shaymin both have new formes. Origin Forme and Sky Forme, respectively.



Rotom is getting four new forms, and Castform is getting a Sandstorm form...


----------



## Shiron (Sep 1, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Rotom is getting four new forms, and Castform is getting a Sandstorm form...


Um, no. Those are just rumors. , but we don't know what they are.

The Rotom thing is probably right (things seem to be pointing that way), but it will be getting all five forms if it is it; the thing that's supposedly a Sandstorm form of Castform doesn't really look like it (it doesn't have the cloud under it or the head-curl thing). Also, the Pokemon will transform into these new forms through items released over Wifi and that really doesn't make sense if it was supposed to be a Sandstorm Castform, since Castform changes with the weather and not items. Finally, that would mean that Castform would have to learn a Rock special attack with 40 power, 100 accuracy, and 25 PP at level 10, to keep with the pattern (it currently learns Water Gun, Ember, and Power Snow at that level as STAB moves for its three transformations that fit those criteria exactly). However, there is no such move; that's most likely why Castform didn't have a Sandstorm form in the first place (it would break the pattern in the moves it learns).

On top of that, the scan where the silhouettes of the forms are from heavily implies that their five forms of the same thing. So, whatever they are, they are all probably going to be of the same thing, which, together with everything else, pretty much rules that out.

Edit: These are fakes:


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2008)

^ Wow they look like complete dogshit. Can't they at least *try* to make them look good anymore?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2008)

They stopped doing that in the Advanced Gen.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 2, 2008)

He edited the post to say they were fakes, which they have indeed been confirmed to be.

I'm glad they are, because they really did look shitty.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 2, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Um, no. Those are just rumors. , but we don't know what they are.
> 
> The Rotom thing is probably right (things seem to be pointing that way), but it will be getting all five forms if it is it; the thing that's supposedly a Sandstorm form of Castform doesn't really look like it (it doesn't have the cloud under it or the head-curl thing). Also, the Pokemon will transform into these new forms through items released over Wifi and that really doesn't make sense if it was supposed to be a Sandstorm Castform, since Castform changes with the weather and not items. Finally, that would mean that Castform would have to learn a Rock special attack with 40 power, 100 accuracy, and 25 PP at level 10, to keep with the pattern (it currently learns Water Gun, Ember, and Power Snow at that level as STAB moves for its three transformations that fit those criteria exactly). However, there is no such move; that's most likely why Castform didn't have a Sandstorm form in the first place (it would break the pattern in the moves it learns).
> 
> ...



I can't believe you people thought that was real, god. -_-

Thank Tsunayoshi for clearing that up for people that didn't know. Read this, all you, please!


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2008)

Uhhh i did see the fakes, but i was talking about the shapes of the silhouettes, but now i see that the whole thing is fake. I thought the silhouettes were real.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Uhhh i did see the fakes, but i was talking about the shapes of the silhouettes, but now i see that the whole thing is fake. I thought the silhouettes were real.


The silhouettes are real; everything else is fake.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 2, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Though I hate most gen III pokemon, Blaziken is my 2nd favorite fire starter pokemon.  Though Infernape is stronger, it's ugly and slower.  Swampert is one of my favorite pokemon though.
> 
> 
> Read a little bit more about the new additions can't wait.
> Possible new pokemon, wtf!!?



Infernape's base stats would like a word with you...The Ape is much faster, and Blaziken has _slightly_ more Atk. and Sp. Atk...

And Infernape looks cooler...

EDIT:

Also, I hate it when people whine about Gen IV character designs because they aren't as simplified as Gen I & II...They're a bit harder to draw, so what? Take off your nostalgia goggles...


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2008)

No. It's the fact that the first 2 generations actually resembled animals in some way, but now most of them are just horrible shapes and blobs. Surely they can do better.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> No. It's the fact that the first 2 generations actually resembled animals in some way, but now most of them are just horrible shapes and blobs. Surely they can do better.



Name a Gen IV Pok?mon and I'll tell you what the design is based off of...Try me...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2008)

Most of the III and IV are too cutesy. I designs were, for the most, actually animal/monster like. II was a bit more cutesy, but still decent designs. Good, monster/animal-esque designs are few and far in between in III and IV.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

There was nothing "cutesy" about Infernape. Or Palkia and Dialga.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

> There was nothing "cutesy" about Infernape. Or Palkia and Dialga.



Comparatively? They're practically made of pure fucking cute...

I don't hate the games or anything, but the pokemans in GenIV were definitely much, much more watery than the oldest generations.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still not seeing how, especially since I'm looking at the sprites from Gen I right now with the ones I brought up.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 2, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Comparatively? They're practically made of pure fucking cute...
> 
> I don't hate the games or anything, but the pokemans in GenIV were definitely much, much more watery than the oldest generations.



The only un-d'awwwwww Pok?mon in Gen I was Nidoking, and that's because he's really fucking manly.

Also, Empoleon, Torterra, Infernape, Staraptor, Abomasnow, all of the new evos (especially Yanmega), Garchomp, Lucario, Dialga (it's a fucking METAL DINOSAUR), Pinkia (oops), Darkrai (eternal nightmares? Back the fuck up!), Giratina, and most other final evolutions would like a word with you.

OUTSIDE.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Sep 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StCRshVuAMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyde (Sep 2, 2008)

K413P said:


> (Changed to link)



Hold on...

EDIT:

Ha ha. 
Arse will be pissed:
D/P's the new Gen, now,
And that's the one he missed,
Word!

(D/P era cards, ie. the ones with "Lv. ##" on them, are the only viable cards, so now JP and US are in synch)


----------



## Masaki (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Take your nostalgia goggles off...
> 
> It may have been the best in the GBC era, and arguably in the R/S era (E was awesome), but after playing D/P, it isn't that good...*Gen III and IV implemented what II indroduced better*, plus more...Kanto was really the only thing meritable about II, and that's it...
> 
> If Gen II gets a DS remake with Wi-Fi, double battles, and everything else great about Gen IV, then it would be (arguably) the best...



Like the days of the week, day/night, cell phone, bug catching contest, multiple regions, villains without highly questionable motives, and an end-game final opponent who was both mysterious, and didn't follow a specific team pattern?

And the newer held items are becoming ridiculous.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 3, 2008)

A new advertisement advertising another bit of Pokémon Merchandise has given the implication that the Sinnoh Dex has been enhanced. According to it, there are 59 further Pokémon in Sinnoh to make the final amount 210. This does not mean for sure however that this is also true in Platinum, but it does seem likely due to many instances within the game such as Giratina being the mascot, Shaymin's Glacidia Flower being available early in the game and so forth. Chances are that these 59 Pokémon comprise of the new Pokémon that were not in the Sinnoh Dex in Diamond & Pearl and any pre-evolutions that they may have. We'll bring you more of this, and hopefully confirmation, when Platinum is released next week

Source: Serebii


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Name a Gen IV Pokémon and I'll tell you what the design is based off of...Try me...





I don't care what their design is based off of.  They are terrible.  I do understand that when you are designing ~500 pokemon some will be good and some will be bad.  It happens.


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 3, 2008)

^ That is true


----------



## Segan (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think it's a problem of creativity. Nintendo has the strict policy of developing for casual gaming, and casual gamers don't need overly intelligent or artistic design.

Especially not children.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

That's why I always say that they should just make two versions of Pokemon, for adults and kids. That way they'd have no excuse to repeat the same shitty story-line over and over.


----------



## Segan (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> That's why I always say that they should just make two versions of Pokemon, for adults and kids. That way they'd have no excuse to repeat the same shitty story-line over and over.


Funny, I thought about the same thing.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> That's why I always say that they should just make two versions of Pokemon, for adults and kids. That way they'd have no excuse to repeat the same shitty story-line over and over.


Don't be silly.  That would require effort.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder how the adult pokemon would sell compared to the kids one, and more importantly, if the kids get any psychological trauma when they play the adult one to be cool


----------



## Akira (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> That's why I always say that they should just make two versions of Pokemon, for adults and kids. That way they'd have no excuse to repeat the same shitty story-line over and over.



That's like saying the should make an adult, story-orientated Mario game

Nintendo repeat the same story over and over more or less in all their main franchises (Metroid, Zelda, Mario) and any storyline differences don't actually factor into the gameplay apart from gimmicks like the water pack in Sunshine.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 3, 2008)

> Empoleon



Disney's clever idea of an Emperor Penguin. Hoorah.



> Torterra



Has been out-turtled by both Blastoise and Torkoal.



> Infernape



Is a flaming monkey in an american gladiator suit. 
Get MANKEY, go home.


*Spoiler*: _continued_ 





> Staraptor



Add one to the boring normal birds. Sure. You can have that one.



> Abomasnow



Really? An owl made out of semi-shredded celery is part of your 'badass' argument?



> Yanmega



Ariados, Scizor, Heracross, Ninjask, etc.



> Garchomp



He's got a star on his face because he's special. Like crawdaunt...



> Lucario



Looks like the outcast lady version of the old gen fight types.



> Dialga (it's a fucking METAL DINOSAUR)



Looks like a shaved pomeranian with a stretch armstrong neck.



> Pinkia (oops)



Is in every way more badass than dialga. And it's fucking purple.
Yeah, it's pink in about a third of its representations, but fuck that, it's purple.



> Darkrai (eternal nightmares? Back the fuck up!),



Not too bad. He's sad that he didn't get to be gengar instead, though. 



> Giratina



Uh-oh; the centipede pharaoh! Don't mind him too much.




Actually though, I was talking about the mass rather than any specific examples, as I think you'll find that context clearly shows.



> _Take your nostalgia goggles off_...





> most other final evolutions _would like a word with you._



I swear I've seen you roll those two phrases out a dozen times apiece in the last week, just in the gaming dept. 

Draw a bigger box.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Disney's clever idea of an Emperor Penguin. Hoorah.
> 
> Has been out turtled by both Blastoise and  Torkoal.
> 
> ...


When you're that reductive anything can sound like shit.

I feel like basically there are fucking ~500 of these things and whether the new Pokemon Nintendo comes up with are good or bad people will buy it.  Nintendo doesn't really need to push innovation on the Pokemon design or even in the game design itself.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

Nintendo doesn't push innovation by standard this gen, or so it seems. Well, unless you consider the casual gaming boom an innovation.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 3, 2008)

> When you're that reductive anything can sound like shit.



And when you're quite the opposite, anything can sound great. It was a bit... my point.

-"Actually though, I was talking about the mass rather than any specific examples, as I think you'll find that context clearly shows."-



> I feel like basically there are fucking ~500 of these things and whether the new Pokemon Nintendo comes up with are good or bad people will buy it. Nintendo doesn't really need to push innovation on the Pokemon design or even in the game design itself.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> And when you're quite the opposite, anything can sound great. It was a bit... my point.
> 
> -"Actually though, I was talking about the mass rather than any specific examples, as I think you'll find that context clearly shows."-


Eh I must have skimmed over that in the wall of text.  Nevermind then.

Note To Self:  Read posts before responding to them.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2008)

Make the battles in a strategy RPG format. BOOM! Win!

Battle fields, trainers, obstacles, pokemon movement stats and speed are even more important, range...

I dunno y they can't do something like this. Because I used to be an avid fan of the games but after gold it was like same old same old.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Disney's clever idea of an Emperor Penguin. Hoorah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- Its wings are made of steel. FUCKING STEEL. That's harder than rock, and thicker than your skull. This bastard can slice through solid ice and boats and whatnot, imagine how easy it could bisect a person.

He's huge, and has trees growing off of him, you could build a tree house in that shit. And what? Earthquakes? Goodbye, small Indian village.

Mankey's a puff-ball with limbs. Infernape has fucking FIRE coming out of his head, GODAMN. Also, it uses ALL of its limbs in combat. How many is that, 5?

It can carry away Indian elephants, which it cleans to the marrow. Brave Bird? Close Combat? Insane Speed and Attack? Give me some of that crazy shit!

It causes BLIZZARDS. Godamn, you can freeze from that shit! 7 weaknesses can hold their shit, I'm subpassing into a 100% accuracy, STAB Blizzard.

It causes you internal damage. BY VIBRATING ITS WINGS, JESUS CHRIST.

He's called GARchomp for a reason. Mind-fucking stats and being banned from OU play called, I think you owe them an explanation.
(While I'm at it, Dexter says that no Pok?mon can live within a mile radius from a Crawdaunt. That's right. If you choose the wrong spot to fucking STEP, your shit's over.)

Sandstorm team is easily agictated, it would be best for you not to get on its bad side. 

Metal spikes fucken EVERYWHERE, 100% sharp edges, Dragon Hyperbeam, minimal weaknesses, shitload of defenses. What's not to love? It's better than some fucking cats and birds.

No, it's pink. And round. And tiny-armed. 

Why? So he'd have a shallower movepool and be banned from OU? Gengar's GAR, but pants-shitting, bed-wetting, sheet-creaming, never-ending nightmares? That's some scary shit. Hiding in my shadow can get right the fuck out.
(Also, Drifloon steals fucking children. A kid-eating ghost disguised as a balloon? An animated doll seeking revenge on its owner? Fuck, little Jimmy better lock his door, but they're ghosts, so they'll just walk the fuck in, anyway. Jesus Christ.)

This fucker screws with the fucking dimensions, and is as big as the godamn Chrysler building. A two-turn, STAB, powerful, non-avoidable attack? Get Normal or get your ass handed to you.

Gen 1 Legends:
Trio- Flying, elemental birds, like we haven't seen that, before.
Mewtwo- A talking cat? Say hi to Darkrai.
Mew- And say Harro to Hello Kitty.

Gen II Legends-
Trio- All but Suicune were manly. 'Cune was the strong, silent type, which isn't as cool.

Celebi- I hate vegetables.

Jirachi- Sleep, much?

Birds- Lugia was cool, but Ho-oh is Moltres 2.0.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 3, 2008)

^ See what I meant now, Stumpy?

Also - I'm sure somebody called somewhere in that post, and I imagine they wanted something.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> ^ See what I meant now, Stumpy?
> 
> Also - I'm sure somebody called somewhere in that post, and I imagine they wanted something.



I already returned my Life Orb to Ambipom, if that's what you're suggesting...

Also, I love I, III, and IV equally, I just think II was fairly unimaginative and forest-themed...


----------



## delirium (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't mind the character designs too much. What I hate is everyone running the same fucking teams with the same movesets. There's 500 pokemon. Stop running the same T-tar, Garchomp, Lucario, Metagross, Salamence, Skarm/Bliss/Cress etc. teams you assholes.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I don't mind the character designs too much. What I hate is everyone running the same fucking teams with the same movesets. There's 500 pokemon. Stop running the same T-tar, Garchomp, Lucario, Metagross, Salamence, Skarm/Bliss/Cress etc. teams you assholes.



Team Sandstorm is pretty popular, because it's the most flexible weather team...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 3, 2008)

> I already returned my Life Orb to Ambipom, if that's what you're suggesting...



Not particularly.



> Also, I love I, III, and IV equally, I just think II was fairly unimaginative and forest-themed...



I > III > II > IV, for me.

I don't care for team battles so much, never paid attention to berries or beauty contests or anything, so none of that really matters to me. Just how much I enjoyed the pokemans and playing the games.

I always do the competitive thing too, breeding and training, but that an entirely separate, altogether more tedious issue for me.



> I don't mind the character designs too much. What I hate is everyone running the same fucking teams with the same movesets. There's 500 pokemon. Stop running the same T-tar, Garchomp, Lucario, Metagross, Salamence, Skarm/Bliss/Cress etc. teams you assholes.



You'd love me then del, not running a single variation of that build. Haven't played in like a year though, and haven't been trying to win any cashmoney prizes with my teams or anything either. Heh.


----------



## delirium (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Team Sandstorm is pretty popular, because it's the most flexible weather team...



It's not a bad team. Hell, it's a pretty good team. It's just a boring team. If you play enough you'll run into any number of those 6 pokemon (+ a few others) on practically 90% of teams if not those exact pokemon and with the exact same moves. How many times out of 10 will you run into a Specs Lucario as opposed to the SD/Extremespeed variant? How about a Flailing Gyarados? Or how about someone using Cradily as a Special Wall for a change if they're running a SS team?

It's just tiring. Not to mention that after facing the same pokemon over and over, they easily get raped.



Tehol Beddict said:


> You'd love me then del, not running a single variation of that build. Haven't played in like a year though, and haven't been trying to win any cashmoney prizes with my teams or anything either. Heh.



You would run a team that actually required the use of brain cells to make. xD

I haven't been in an tourney's with cash prizes. Mostly just hit up tourneys on pokemon based forums. I'd wouldn't mind trying one out though. Hopefully I run into something I've never seen before. If I happen to win some cash that'd be cool too. xD


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Not particularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me, (in chronological order, mind you):

I- I was a kid at the time, so Pok?mon was a large influence...The original 151 were fine, and I didn't question, because I was four and 151 was all I knew...Also, Yellow made memories...

II- This was the generation where I lost interest in Pok?mon...The designs weren't as imaginative as 151, and I didn't play it all the way through the first time (I replayed it a week ago, it didn't compare well with D/P)...

III- During the first year of this generation, I was still dissinterested with Pok?mon, but I bought Emeralled a month after my friend did, and it got me re-hooked...

IV- My current favorite, and the most entertaining, for me...I got Pearl a few weeks after launch (after this, Pok?mon became very popular in my school), played it through the summer, and misplaced it...Before the spring break of the following year, I bought Diamond, played through that, and found Pearl a month or two after spring break, at which point, I got my na?ve selff into the competitive scene, where I learned about EVs, nature breeding, and all of the other subjects of competition...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> 1- Its wings are made of steel. FUCKING STEEL. That's harder than rock, and thicker than your skull. This bastard can slice through solid ice and boats and whatnot, imagine how easy it could bisect a person.
> 
> He's huge, and has trees growing off of him, you could build a tree house in that shit. And what? Earthquakes? Goodbye, small Indian village.
> 
> ...


What the hell...


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> What the hell...



That's all you can say? I was expecting another ridiculously pessimistic comeback, which jokers like Anthony J. Surname (isn't one name enough?), Fenrir, Tehol Beddict, and yourself have been pushing...

For Pete's sake, I thought this thread was to discuss and anticipate Platinum with fellow Pok?-men, not menstruate about how "Nnnnh, these newfangled Pokeymans are terrible. back in my day, we only had 151, and they will al-- Zzzzzzz" or how "Herp derp, Nintendo? CASUALS. INNOVASHUN. Derpity-hurp, Nintendo is just 4 babys n i just play it 2 se how shitsux they is. nb4nostalgiafag!" Son of a Virgin, this is worse than the baaaawwwwwww-fest on Smash Boards when Brawl was released, and the reason I dropped the place...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> That's all you can say? I was expecting another ridiculously pessimistic comeback, which jokers like Anthony J. Surname (isn't one name enough?), Fenrir, Tehol Beddict, and yourself have been pushing...
> 
> For Pete's sake, I thought this thread was to discuss and anticipate Platinum with fellow Pok?-men, not menstruate about how "Nnnnh, these newfangled Pokeymans are terrible. back in my day, we only had 151, and they will al-- Zzzzzzz" or how "Herp derp, Nintendo? CASUALS. INNOVASHUN. Derpity-hurp, Nintendo is just 4 babys n i just play it 2 se how shitsux they is. nb4nostalgiafag!" Son of a Virgin, this is worse than the baaaawwwwwww-fest on Smash Boards when Brawl was released, and the reason I dropped the place...


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> That's all you can say? I was expecting another ridiculously pessimistic comeback, which jokers like Anthony J. Surname (isn't one name enough?), Fenrir, Tehol Beddict, and yourself have been pushing...
> 
> For Pete's sake, I thought this thread was to discuss and anticipate Platinum with fellow Pok?-men, not menstruate about how "Nnnnh, these newfangled Pokeymans are terrible. back in my day, we only had 151, and they will al-- Zzzzzzz" or how "Herp derp, Nintendo? CASUALS. INNOVASHUN. Derpity-hurp, Nintendo is just 4 babys n i just play it 2 se how shitsux they is. nb4nostalgiafag!" Son of a Virgin, this is worse than the baaaawwwwwww-fest on Smash Boards when Brawl was released, and the reason I dropped the place...



.........


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you, Stumpy and Wu Fei, you have more than furthered my point...If you aren't going to grow some balls and counter my points, then flaunt your mental disabilites in the Blender...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Thank you, Stumpy and Wu Fei, you have more than furthered my point...If you aren't going to grow some balls and counter my points, then flaunt your mental disabilites in the Blender...


Why would I counter your points?  I was kinda on your side of the poke-discussion there.  I posted "What the hell" because your post was honestly ridiculous.  Not saying the post was good/bad/right/wrong, just ridiculous.


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder if empoloen will have Ice blade in this one.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

Hyde, do not blame us for your bullshit views. It's your parents' fault.

Also, Crystal > all. Thank you.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hyde, do not blame us for your *bullshit views.* It's your parents' fault.
> 
> *Also, Crystal > all.* Thank you.



I thought you were against hypocrisies...

Schniezel- Ice Blade? Is that even a move? 

Stumpy- Sorry, I thought you were still being an ass...


----------



## Segan (Sep 4, 2008)

Just you wait, Hyde. You got lucky with an accidental move. But the last word hasn't been said yet


----------



## Hyde (Sep 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> Just you wait, Hyde. You got lucky with an accidental move. But the last word hasn't been said yet



I don't recall us having a Pok?mon battle...

Speaking of which, does anybody want a quick battle?

Doubles, 6v6
Item/Species/OHKO/Uber/Accuracy clauses
Chat optional

PM me if you accept...


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

This new legendary pokemon's design is fucking awesome. Centipede of death pretty much.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> This new legendary pokemon's design is fucking awesome. Centipede of death pretty much.



Have you seen the model of him they're giving away to pre-orderers? 

The movie looks great, too...


----------



## Munak (Sep 9, 2008)

Preferences preferences...

Though I wish Rapid Spin could be tutored in Platinum... I'm really having problems with Stealth Rock here. (My poor Miltank's having her head cut off with those Focus Punching Noirs... How about spinny Drifblooms or Bronzongs here?)


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a 5th form left. All of they are Ghost types, with second type being Water, Grass, Flying, Ice, and Fire respectivaly


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> There is a 5th form left. All of they are Ghost types, with second type being Water, Grass, Flying, Ice, and Fire respectivaly



thank god those are fake

a fucking fridge pokemon?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> thank god those are fake
> 
> a fucking fridge pokemon?



Indeed there aren?t fake, there are confirmed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Indeed there aren´t fake, there are confirmed



the silihouetes(fucking spelling) are real but the colored in versions were confirmed fake several pages back. well the last time I checked


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh god, if there were actually household utility pokemon, I'd cry


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

Serebii has the game,and has posted stats on the new pokemon forms.



The game has also been leaked on the Internet.


----------



## Seany (Sep 10, 2008)

...You cannot be serious..


----------



## Starrk (Sep 10, 2008)

What the hell?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wait. All of the Rotoms continue being Electric/Ghost.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the game. 

The intro has been remade, its better.


----------



## Ketchups (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, Pokemon Platinum and Dragon Quest Chapters of the Chosen have both been leaked...


----------



## Akira (Sep 10, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> I have the game.
> 
> The intro has been remade, its better.



Is it in English?


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2008)

hey ryo, is it true that there are 12 starters? I MUST KNOW
i heard about i on another forum, and i want to confirm it


----------



## Hyde (Sep 10, 2008)

The new Rotom formes make sense, seeing that Rotom did, in fact, come out of a television...I see it as Rotom, being an electric entity, can go into household objects and control them, gaining elemental attributes depending on what it takes control of...

I don't really have much of a problem with it...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Is it in English?


Of course not. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

they made some good enhancements on the graphics 8)


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 10, 2008)

There are only 3 starters.
Its in japanese.

The opening with rowan has new hero sprites, the tv broadcast at the beginning is different.
The Intro is epic.
I am currently at the city with the second gym, so far the game is okay, but cause its a rom, its not really playable, might as well wait for the english release, or if I get a flash cart, I will wait one month.

if you want to be kept up to date, go on serebii.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2008)

its nice that each poke has a battle cry animation now 8)

and the graphics for the moves are changed slightly ^^


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> The game has also been leaked on the Internet.



That was quick


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 10, 2008)

What the heck!?
Pokemon....Platinum....Out....Pizza..-chu?
 Oh,dang it,the best Pokemon game _ever_,maybe even the best game ever is out....Darn translators,I want it now!

 I want to see the epic opening on youtube...But-...Wait,what the heck?!Marriland gets everything,he's evil..He has Platinum too..I'm too sad to see the opening,it will only make me sadder *goes to see opening*


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 10, 2008)

lawnmower rotom lol


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 10, 2008)

Hyde said:


> The new Rotom formes make sense, seeing that Rotom did, in fact, come out of a television...I see it as Rotom, being an electric entity, can go into household objects and control them, gaining elemental attributes depending on what it takes control of...
> 
> I don't really have much of a problem with it...



_I actually agree with you 

But really people are just being crazy, they actually look fine, I'm not gonna complain._

------------------------------------


On the topic of the game it's self, I'm glad people who have it are enjoying it. I imported Pearl, but I don't plan on doing the same for Platinum. I'll just be waiting until the spring


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 11, 2008)

Still debating on whether to import the game or just wait it out for an English Version.  I already got Tales of Vesperia and the upcoming Warhammer Online game to fiddle around.  Don't think I'll have time with this. :/ 

Still.....the game looks worthy for an import...


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait for English. Youll have better access to resources.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 11, 2008)

Caterpie now learns Bug Bite


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2008)

I never thought any of the pokeymangz looked lame. 
'Til I saw Rotom's forms, but then again, they do make sense...
Anywho, four Poke'mon down, two left, until I've assembled my ultimate team! One for each gen. So in another 5-7 years it'll be complete!


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 12, 2008)

The intro looks really cool, vastly superior to the previous one. Why they didn't put the rival instead of Dawn for the battle part is beyond me though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 12, 2008)

ack oO im kinda stuck... i dont know what you do after u catch giratina... X_D... the way to sunny shore is still blocked 8( eek....


----------



## El Torero (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, according to Serebii, Regigigas is in lvl 1 for the lulz :rofl



It seems it has fear


----------



## Shiron (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah. Registeel and Muk also got brought up as possible counters.

And the 80% thing for Seed Flare is a bit misleading; it really has a 68% chance of both actually hitting (it has 85% accuracy) and lowering the target's special defense without its accuracy having been boosted by anything. Of course, if it's against something like Registeel that has Clear Body, that stat drop doesn't have to be worried about at all.

Sub/Leech Seed/Seed Flare/Air Slash will be annoying, but will hopefully be able to be handled by something with a bit of prediction.

Although what will really be interesting is how the tiers react to the new move tutors.... That and Nasty Plot Darkrai in Ubers; the combo of that and Dark Void to ensure it gets a turn to use will be.... well, nasty.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Well, I finally ordered a $25 R4 with 1 GB Mem. Stick, just for this game. It's awesome, and smogon has about 5 threads all about it lol. Check them out as well, as they have the confirmed move tutor moves and most Pokemon which learn them as well. The metagame is going to change very drastically, which may be to drastic and too fast, as Garchomp was made Uber only a couple of days ago. The testing going will also be affected a lot. Skymin is definitely Uber, as is Origin Form Giratina, as Skymin will have Serence Grace which means Seed Flare will lower SpD 2 stages 80% of the time, while Air Slash will flinch 60% of the time. It can take down Calm Blissey, and Bold Blissey in 2 hits, or three, and with that flinch rate and -2 SpD rate, nothing can switch in, only if you predict. It might not be Ubers though, as many Pokemon can definitely counter it though. These Pokemon are Bronzong, and Timid ScarfTran.



I heard he can't even be used online.

Are you able to go on Wi-Fi with your flash card.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah.... Neither Skymin, or Giratina's Origin Forme can be used on Wi-Fi last I heard... I'm guessing that's something that will end up being changed though, since there were pre-release pictures that showed Skymin being used over Wi-Fi. And even if it isn't, they'll still end up being added to ShoddyBattle.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> I heard he can't even be used online.
> 
> Are you able to go on Wi-Fi with your flash card.



You should be able to.


----------



## Munak (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmm... if Rotom gets new forms, what type does he drop? Electric or Ghost?

Anyways... it's kinda creepy for me.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 12, 2008)

Rotom forms

I bet the lawnmower form is Attack,Fridge is defense, and normal is tv set.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm guessing it's the Electric part.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't care for Rotom's new forms?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care for Rotom's new forms?


Besides that lawnmower form, yes.

Looks like someone has been poisoned by the NHK and was talking to his/her home appliances.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Besides that lawnmower form, yes.
> 
> Looks like someone has been poisoned by the NHK and was talking to his/her home appliances.



Awww. 

Well Rotom is a pokemon I never cared for or used much so my apathy towards it getting even more forms isn't surprising.


----------



## Munak (Sep 13, 2008)

Merchandise, probably to sell some electric fans or something. 

Though, maybe, just maybe... I'll get me a Rotom Refrigirator.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Besides that lawnmower form, yes.
> 
> Looks like someone has been poisoned by the NHK and was talking to his/her home appliances.



Screw you, that Cheshire Cat grin is awesome...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 13, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Awww.
> 
> Well Rotom is a pokemon I never cared for or used much so my apathy towards it getting even more forms isn't surprising.


It might as well get one for each type. Next thing you know more Unowns will be made too.

But in all seriousness, I'm rather curious why so many forms for it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 13, 2008)

yay completed it, cant b bothered to do the extra stuff since i dont understand jack anyway haha XD


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 13, 2008)

You should be able to go on WiFi with any Flashcart, Ryo.

Registeel is a great counter to Skymin as well, but not so sure about Muk yet, it might be. Also, Tsunayoshi, you only need to hit once with Seed Flare to destroy Blissey, as Air Slash will do the rest of the dirty work. Also, all the Rotom forms are the same, except the original one. They only gain a few moves and that's it, but at least we have sure fire Togekiss counters. Also, for now, you can't use them on WiFi, but there are pictures of them on WiFi that leads to the conclusion that the ROMs may be fixed that way, or that Nintendo still has to update it's servers, or they are waiting until the Secret Key event. BTW, if you didn't know, the Secret Key Event is from Sept. 28 - Nov. 4, and it allows you to change Rotoms forms.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy shit, you get your own resort house too? Where you and the gym leaders can party? Fuck yes.

And wow, Flint uses fire types now.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a bummer that the only Pokemon with new sprites are the ones in the Sinnoh dex...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2008)

So... Pokemon Platinum sells nearly a fucking million copies in two days in Japan... 



967,675 copies to be exact.


----------



## Segan (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Pokemon Platinum sells nearly a fucking million copies in two days in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 967,675 copies to be exact.


Any ideas when it's coming over to Europe?


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Pokemon Platinum sells nearly a fucking million copies in two days in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 967,675 copies to be exact.



That's Ninty's second most popular franchise for you. It's a worthwhile game too, I think it has brought more features to 4th gen than what Yellow/Crystal/Emerald did previously.


----------



## Trolli (Sep 17, 2008)

i will buyyy


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Do want


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> That's Ninty's second most popular franchise for you. It's a worthwhile game too, I think it has brought more features to 4th gen than what Yellow/Crystal/Emerald did previously.



Well Crystal was the first game with WiFi, all of the WiFi features in Diamond/Pearl originated from Crystal.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

Want so I can play it and go  at my siblings since they have no jobs and thus cannot afford it.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Pokemon Platinum sells nearly a fucking million copies in two days in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 967,675 copies to be exact.



That's insane. If I'm right, it took D&P just about a week to sell a million, and it set some sort of fast sales record in japan. If that was the case, shouldn't this shatter that? lol



Dark Aether said:


> That's Ninty's second most popular franchise for you. It's a worthwhile game too, I think it has brought more features to 4th gen than what Yellow/Crystal/Emerald did previously.



Indeed, not much can compete with Pokemon as far as sales and popularity go. But yeah I would agree that it does seem to have enough new things to make it worth while. I definitely plan on picking up once it lands state side.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2008)

As always, no surprise from Ninty/Gamefreak.

Now, if they could only do something about their spin-off games.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 27, 2008)

If anyone wants to play me on Platinum here is my FC, I will also record and put it on youtube.

1032 - 4042 - 6641


----------



## Starrk (Sep 27, 2008)

^But it's good lemon-lime soda.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 27, 2008)

Stark said:


> ^But it's good lemon-lime soda.



I KNOW THERE'S MORE THAN THAT IN THERE.

I've tried it. There's a difference.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> So... Pokemon Platinum sells nearly a fucking million copies in two days in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 967,675 copies to be exact.



Holy ballz :amazed

Pokemanz still going strong.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

Fucking saved.

That being said, I plan to pick this up when it comes to the states.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 29, 2008)

Now alls I need to do is get this so I can trade my ultimate team to Platinum.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 29, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Now alls I need to do is get this so I can trade my ultimate team to Platinum.



_Ultimate team? Psh...I'd love to test it out...

_


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Sep 29, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> If anyone wants to play me on Platinum here is my FC, I will also record and put it on youtube.
> 
> 1032 - 4042 - 6641



Doesn't this game come out in 09. Well for the USA. If you live in Japan......well that's a different story. xd


----------



## Shiron (Sep 30, 2008)

It does... But people such as myself and MR have imported the Japanese version of Platinum, since it's out and the DS is region-free.


----------



## Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> It does... But people such as myself and MR have imported the Japanese version of Platinum, since it's out and the DS is region-free.



BUT IS IT IN ENGLISH?

_Patience is a virtue..._


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 30, 2008)

Offtopic, but I had this dream.

Pokemon, with Fallout 3 style graphics.
Real time battle.
Revamped, much more realistic move mechanics.
An actual storyline.
The whole Pokemon world.
fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Hyde (Oct 1, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> Offtopic, but I had this dream.
> 
> Pokemon, with Fallout 3 style graphics.
> Real time battle.
> ...



Realistic Pokemon makes me unhappy.
Real time battle? FUND IT.
Screw story, we need some epic postgame scenarios and events. FUND IT.
Whole Pokemon world to explore, fight all the Gym Leaders, Elite Four, etc.? Meet old rivals? Battle Frontiers? Contests? FUNDITFUNDITFUNDIT!!


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 1, 2008)

> Realistic Pokemon makes me unhappy.



I meant more like realistic 3D environment, WoW scale.
Fund that one


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 1, 2008)

fuck that fallout, real time shit. Just make the battles take place like a strategy rpg Which is what a game like this should have been in the first place. Alot of strategy is in the basics of this game. But its so tied to simple turnbase structure that not all of the potential is fullfilled. 

Get a lil grid for the battle area and allow pokemon to move; let moves cover a certain amount area, have distance, make misses make sense, make critical make sense. Field properties will be on crack. And the look will be alot better. 

Pokemon platinum looks like a whoole lot. With regular rematches with gym leaders, and a crap load of original characters/rivals to battle and tournies and Wi-Fi, this makes me want to get on pokemon for the first time since Gold.

But at the same time I want future endeavors to make that big step in evolving the series, seriously.


----------



## Munak (Oct 4, 2008)

And would we just be able to fight off the gym leaders whenever we want to? At least, there'd be something to look forward to when we finish the game.

(I still am not a fan of the limited x4 gym battles. )


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 4, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> And would we just be able to fight off the gym leaders whenever we want to? At least, there'd be something to look forward to when we finish the game.
> 
> (I still am not a fan of the limited x4 gym battles. )



From what i heard thers like a club house where gym trainers, ur rival, and other unique trainers hang and u can fight them as much as u want.


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw a vid on youtube where they show you some of the trainers you battle


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 7, 2008)

is there any new info on this game regarding a release date


----------



## Shiron (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Hyde (Nov 2, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> fuck that fallout, real time shit. Just make the battles take place like a strategy rpg Which is what a game like this should have been in the first place. Alot of strategy is in the basics of this game. But its so tied to simple turnbase structure that not all of the potential is fullfilled.
> 
> Get a lil grid for the battle area and allow pokemon to move; let moves cover a certain amount area, have distance, make misses make sense, make critical make sense. Field properties will be on crack. And the look will be alot better.
> 
> ...




_You just described Pokemon Mystery Dungeon...Nintendo is six steps ahead of you._


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hyde said:


> _You just described Pokemon Mystery Dungeon...Nintendo is six steps ahead of you._



Too bad those Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games are some of most mediocre games ever from Nintendo, though. 

Maybe people want a good game like that :amazed


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

If I were to try to get every Pokemon without cheating, how long and difficult would that be?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 3, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> If I were to try to get every Pokemon without cheating, how long and difficult would that be?



Without cheating thus far in Diamond, I've obtained 448. So yeah...I've clocked in 280+ hours on Diamond, not to mention at least 30 hours on LeafGreen and Emerald. I've also traded with friends (they didn't use a cheat).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyway when I finish my exams in a few days, I'm going to be taking my sister to the local Target store and get her a Darkrai

I'm seriously considering buying a DS and a game just so I can get one as well or wait and get Platinum (which is basically a strictly superior version)


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

I've just gotta get a MewTwo, then I have my perfect team with a pokeymangzfgsfds from every generation. 

Two more generations 'till I have a full party.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyway when I finish my exams in a few days, I'm going to be taking my sister to the local Target store and get her a Darkrai
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying a DS and a game just so I can get one as well or wait and get Platinum (which is basically a strictly superior version)



What day are they giving away the Darkrai?, if you don't mind my asking


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2008)

It's from October 31st to November 9th

EDIT: Only in Australia though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2008)

Not related to Platinum but I was finally able to breed myself a Adamant Gible. Took me so long to get the right egg (since even someone that 1/2s breeding time, they still take 5k steps) so now I can make a somewhat decent team  

If anyone is curious, I didn't bother with the IVs because getting the right nature is already hard enough and doing more breeding to get 'perfect' IVs would drive me over the cliff


----------



## Revan (Nov 6, 2008)

Milking the Pokemon cow dry I see, when will they stop?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I looked at Platinum again and I think I'll wait it out for an English Release.  The game looks good and I would rather do a replay of the game with the new enhancements in English this time around.  I just hope we will see Gold and Silver's comeback though


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm really waiting for this game to be released in the US, im looking forward to seeing Giratina's origin form.

Looks pretty badass.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 6, 2008)

Hyde said:


> _You just described Pokemon Mystery Dungeon...Nintendo is six steps ahead of you._



My lil cuzin had that shit....fuckin horrible. Aint what i'm talkin about either.

They walked six steps ahead in the wrong direction and fell off a cliff.


Has there been any date given for the US version of this game. i'm actually eager to buy a pokemon game after....a decade? lol


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll throw a brick and give it... urhm... six months.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

Most likely the US release date will be released somewhere after new years and the game will be released in may before summer vacation.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

that, and the fact that most sales will happen in summer vacation when children have nothing to do.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Not related to Platinum but I was finally able to breed myself a Adamant Gible. Took me so long to get the right egg (since even someone that 1/2s breeding time, they still take 5k steps) so now I can make a somewhat decent team
> 
> If anyone is curious, I didn't bother with the IVs because getting the right nature is already hard enough and doing more breeding to get 'perfect' IVs would drive me over the cliff



Don't sweat it...I don't really bother with IV's too much either. I mainly breed for natures, egg moves, and EV train. I do, however, try to get the right trait("likes to trash about" for example) so I can have the _possibility_ of having the highest IV in that stat, but If I don't get it....I really don't care.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah but likes to thrash about only means that it's IV ends with a 1, so it could be adamant with a 1 IV in attack.. So fuck IVs, I have a metagross with a 31 attack IV but his HP is like 0 and his Def is under 10.. so he's fucked for tanking.


But anyway, I'm out of the loop and this is my first time reading about Platinum.. Shit seems hype. I'll have to get back into breeding and actually playing Diamond again.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 7, 2008)

andysensei said:


> Yeah but likes to thrash about only means that it's IV ends with a 1, so it could be adamant with a 1 IV in attack.. So fuck IVs, I have a metagross with a 31 attack IV but his HP is like 0 and his Def is under 10.. so he's fucked for tanking.
> 
> 
> But anyway, I'm out of the loop and this is my first time reading about Platinum.. Shit seems hype. I'll have to get back into breeding and actually playing Diamond again.



Haha yeah, I got a Weavile with 31 IV's in speed, but like only 6 in attack. I was like "wtf?" lol.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 7, 2008)

I hate IVs and personalities. They really made getting the ideal Pokemon extremely irritating. I mean how difficult would it be to get a Jolly Groundon with good IVs?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I hate IVs and personalities. They really made getting the ideal Pokemon extremely irritating. I mean how difficult would it be to get a Jolly Groundon with good IVs?



I don't really care for IV's either, and you would have to do alot of soft-resets to get Groudon with a good nature, personality, and IV's.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 7, 2008)

^I remember catching like 20 plus Mewtwos in Fire Red to get the personality with plus Special Attack, minus Attack for my cousin.


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Nov 7, 2008)

I heard you'll be able to catch Tropius in Platinum.
So excited.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Shaymin's flying form.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm...I may need to buy this afterall.


----------



## Teh Chrisizard (Nov 7, 2008)

I've actually been looking forward to this. I owned a small Pokémon forum that has somewhat died down recently and I've been hoping for Platinum to help make it more active.

It'll also give me an excuse to get all my Pokémon out of my wii's ranch xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I hate IVs and personalities. They really made getting the ideal Pokemon extremely irritating. I mean how difficult would it be to get a Jolly Groundon with good IVs?



I don't mind natures but IVs totally scrag my goats, it gives each pokemon a slightly bigger degree of being unique (even though most people just get adamant for physical sweeper etc etc)

I got the Darkrai and had to soft-reset like 30 times before I got a modest one and EVtrained it. Man I'm so rapt, only problem is that it doesn't have Dark Void (learns it at lv66) and my sister already used the Dark Pulse TM on someone else (Darkrai learns it naturally at lv 93  )


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can get a dark pulse tm as a battle tower prize.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah and getting 100bp (or whatever high number) is too much grinding for me

I think I'll just level him to 93 though, he gets boosted exp since I'm not the original trainer


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey i is a pokeman !


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah and getting 100bp (or whatever high number) is too much grinding for me
> 
> I think I'll just level him to 93 though, he gets boosted exp since I'm not the original trainer



Pokesav that shit.

I wouldn't pokesav actual pokes, but I see no reason not to pokesav TMs/items.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 10, 2008)

^Well, its still not legit. I mean, I had no problem cloning Pokemon since I was just exploiting a game's glitch, but using an unauthorized program would be considering cheating.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, yeah kinda.. but I look at it like this, with hacked pokes, there's a lot more chance as to whether your egg ends up with the perfect speed/attack stat, nature, and ability (shroomish breeding ftl).. So, somebody hacking a poke with 31s across the board is pretty lame. Especially considering all the work needed to get the good dittos necessary to breed those pokes.

But with getting a TM, there's no chance to it, if I want/need it, I'm gonna get it, pokesav just helps me from having to rack up 100 bp, which is a long, tedious ass-ache.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

What's pokesav?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2008)

Is that some kind of Pikachu sex juice?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 10, 2008)

^Its a PC program that hacks your game. Its basically another form of Gameshark.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2008)

Echhhhhhh, I play legit. The satisfaction of getting the right Darkrai or adamant Gible after so many tries makes it much more sweet


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2008)

I breed legit, and catch my pokes legit, I just can't be fucked to go find trades for TMs I need or to rack up like 100 bp everytime I need to teach a poke a move.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 12, 2008)

I still am haunted I never caught that Celebi in Gold. 250/251. Ugh.


----------



## Munak (Nov 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Echhhhhhh, I play legit. The satisfaction of getting the right Darkrai or adamant Gible after so many tries makes it much more sweet



Oh, the tears I shed after getting that 31 IV adamant Bagon. 

But those event pokemon makes me wanna cheat.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Nov 14, 2008)

What are adamant pokemon?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What are adamant pokemon?



Pokemon with an adamantium skeleton. They are short, hairy and are found in Canada. They also have the ability 'regeneration' and have sharp claws



Megatonton said:


> Oh, the tears I shed after getting that 31 IV adamant Bagon.
> 
> But those event pokemon makes me wanna cheat.



Garchmop > Salamence


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2008)

^I still prefer Dragonite.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Well you're old school


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 18, 2008)

Why would you want Salamence for phsyical attacks? 110 base SpA + specs + draco meteor. Plus it's highest physical STAB move is dragon claw, I don't think it even gets outrage.. And mence is too frail to sit around DD'ing particularly when it's coming in at 75% HP half the time due to stealth rock.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 18, 2008)

^If only Dragonite could get some good physical attacks, he'll be a beast. He isn't bad as a Special, but it wastes 134 Atk.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 18, 2008)

Nite can learn outrage and earthquake can't it? all it needs is a good physical fire type move and you have an unresisted attack set.. plus an open slot for dragon dance to bef up. Too bad physical fire moves are few and far between.. =[

I like Garchomp better just because it has a stealth rock resistance. Too bad it can't DD.. though that' would be pretty broken with it's move pool and stats.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2008)

andysensei said:


> Why would you want Salamence for phsyical attacks? 110 base SpA + specs + draco meteor. Plus it's highest physical STAB move is dragon claw, I don't think it even gets outrage.. And mence is too frail to sit around DD'ing particularly when it's coming in at 75% HP half the time due to stealth rock.


Salamance got access to Outrage in Platinum and has *135* base attack. Mence also has pretty decent defenses (95/80/80 defenses are hardly shabby) and has Intimidate on top of that, which helps give it time to set up. If need be, it also has access to Roost for recovery.

If anything, its SR weakness would mean you'd want to avoid Choiced sets like yours on it, since they pretty much require it to end up switching in and out due to the attack-lock, and especially due to the special attack drop from Draco Meteor on that set.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2008)

My Dragonite is beastly.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 18, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> the funny thing about pokemon is even when you lose a little interest you still can't resist the games


that is so true i dont get why it pulls me back in though
@thread i will probably buy it, it looks good and sounds better than D/P.


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 18, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> that is so true i dont get why it pulls me back in though
> @thread i will probably buy it, it looks good and sounds better than D/P.



Because It's MOTHER FUCKING POKEMAN, seriously though I would like someone to explain why this phenomena is true.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope to get past level 22 of the Trainer Tower this time around.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 18, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Salamance got access to Outrage in Platinum and has *135* base attack. Mence also has pretty decent defenses (95/80/80 defenses are hardly shabby) and has Intimidate on top of that, which helps give it time to set up. If need be, it also has access to Roost for recovery.
> 
> If anything, its SR weakness would mean you'd want to avoid Choiced sets like yours on it, since they pretty much require it to end up switching in and out due to the attack-lock, and especially due to the special attack drop from Draco Meteor on that set.



I'm not up on Platinum, that's dope though, I may have to breed an outrage/dd mence.

But as far as SR with a choice set, I hear ya with that, but at the same time, with good prediction, you can put down or at least heavily dent a good 3-4 Pokemon after their special wall falls. With out outrage.. which most playes arent going to have access to now, 'mence doesn't really have a good physical STAB..

Plus, even with it's defense, and intimidate, Weavile with a CB, will outspeed and fall it in one ice punch. And most bulky water types can withstand a 1x DD'ed dragon claw and kill it with ice beam.. Draco meteor via specs just causes more threat IMO.

I gotta say though, I will most definitely need a DD outrage mence when platinum drops in the states.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

Stroev said:


> I hope to get past level 22 of the Trainer Tower this time around.



I was just going through with my very random team and was onto battle 38 (I think) when I see a Rapidash. Roserade was my lead so I switch to Gyarados and starting DDing around thinking its attacks will do nearly nothing to me but instead it uses *horn drill* and hits my Gyarados!!!

I swear to god Horn Drill has been used against me around 30 times and it's been accurate around 20 of those times, 30% accuracy my arse.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I swear to god Horn Drill has been used against me around 30 times and it's been accurate around 20 of those times, 30% accuracy my arse.



Bah, I've seen more annoying things in a completly unrelated game...FFT: A2. 99% chance of hitting the enemy, and missing 3 times in a row. The 4th time was apparently the charm as I said fuck it, and used Ultima Masher.

But, anyway...I highly doubt I'll invest as many hours in Platinum as I did in Pearl(185:21). But really, that's probably a little amount of hours compared to what most competitive players put in this game.

Oh, yeah I generally use my Specsmence more than my Mixmence...dunno why.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2008)

^I'll spent probably 700 hours in Pokemon games total. Probably around 200 for Yellow/Red. Around 250 for both Gold runs. And I spent like 20 on Ruby before I returned it. I haven't played much since then though.


----------



## Javs (Nov 23, 2008)

Ah, pokemon. I just renewed my love for the games a few days ago. 

I can honestly say I bought every game since Ruby/Sapphire until Diamond and Pearl. So many hours of my life wasted in catching those little critters.

Platinum will join my collection soon enough .


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2008)

It is about time that shit gets released.

The US date s still only 2009


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ God when will they give us a specific date for this game


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Nov 23, 2008)

I didnt realize how intense pokemon has gotten. If I tried to fight anyone Id be blown out of the water.


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ That is true... my pokemon aren't even close to getting to lv.100 anytime soon


----------



## Jimin (Nov 23, 2008)

^Don't they have something that makes all Pokemon lvl 100 when you play online? It means you gotta EV train them and lvling doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Nov 23, 2008)

Even if I raised all mine to 100 they would still get beat badly.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Don't they have something that makes all Pokemon lvl 100 when you play online? It means you gotta EV train them and lvling doesn't matter anymore.



Uhh, it matters.

The lv 100 thing is just for people that are retarded in the game and cannot raise their team to lv 100 without the use of AR's or some other shit.

Your team will be much more successful if you raise them to 100 and fight that way instead of having them like at lv 30 and getting them to 100 online.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

The only difference really is one is EV trained and the other isn't.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2008)

His point was that you only need to EV train them to say, level 50 and then just leave it at that for online battling.^^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Which is fine really most of the time, unless the pokemon evolves later (like Dragonite and Tyranitar) or learns more skills later on


----------



## Jimin (Nov 24, 2008)

What level they are doesn't matter. All that matters is their movesets, IVs, EVs, and personalities.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> What level they are doesn't matter. All that matters is their movesets, IVs, EVs, and personalities.



Love is what counts 

Personalities aren't important,as long as their nice Pokemon that's what counts.

Movesets..Yea,they count alot when it comes to battling.

Iv and Ev training  
Bad news,I don't care about that stuff and my Pokemon are just fine,though I don't online battle on Diamond. Maybe when I get a wii I'll online battle on BR. 
I Battle Tower though,and my Pokemon are just fine.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2008)

Guess you never battled any of us before then.^


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 24, 2008)

*!*



"Shion" said:


> Guess you never battled any of us before then.^



Well...I never'd battle online,exept once but the guy quit the battle because my Pokemon were way below his.

But my Pokemon can win if they try hard enough,I know it!
...And after I train them more(by BT team is so not balanced. I have 2 Pokemon in the lv 30's,1 in the 40's,1 in the 20's and 1 in the 50's O_o).


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2008)

Are the main pokemon you use in your trainer card sig?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 24, 2008)

Shion" said:


> Are the main pokemon you use in your trainer card sig?



Meh,my other post was pure sarcasm,although it is based on my beliefs 
Huh?
Let me see.


Main team - Empoleon,Linoone,Lopunny,Pidgeot,Blaziken,Flareon.

Current Training Team - Larvitar,Persain,Pidgeot,Lucario,Swinum(my Lucario,Larvitar,Persain and Pidgeot may become apart of a Battle Tower team)

Battle Tower team - Lopunny,Blaziken/Azumarill,Linoone


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't wait for Platinum.

I wish it would come out during xmas season


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 24, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I can't wait for Platinum.
> 
> I wish it would come out during xmas season



Yea,that'd be awesome.

 But Spring is even better,I personally think Spring is a better time for it to be released.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm fairly certain it will be released in Feb. or March. I'd like to see the NF pokemon community return for it as well  Would be lots of fun to have another tournament and round of gym matches etc.

Ice Gym Leader still here


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2008)

IMO the gym thing was a stupid idea...

Not many people went to them.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

^Can someone explain the gym leader thing?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it might be that you can rechallenge the gym leaders at the Battle Area after beating the Elite Four


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2008)

False^

They are a series of threads mimicking the game on having Gyms to challenge. 

Each leader has his set of pokemon on a specific type and the challenger must face the leader according to his/her rules.

There were like, 9 threads that died in like a week.

Fire Gym, Poison Gym, etc. etc.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I'm fairly certain it will be released in Feb. or March. I'd like to see the NF pokemon community return for it as well  Would be lots of fun to have another tournament and round of gym matches etc.
> 
> Ice Gym Leader still here



I dunno, I was really hyped to be doing the ground gym, but then I grew out of it after the long delays of starting them and school work coming up in between and thus could not do it 

However, it was awesome that Dynamic Dragon drew up ourselves as the leaders and I still have the folder containing all of them.  Still love his work


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

The art was nice... yes it was.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 26, 2008)

^Sounds awesome. I would have liked to been a part of that.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 26, 2008)

^For some reason, I did not notice it.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I played pokemon diamond more than 700 hours
and I would buy platinum immideatly 
but my nds is broken

I played so long that it couldn`t hold out,nyah


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2008)

Genesis said:


> These will never stop coming out will they? They're so popular, and seem to be endless.
> 
> I remember when I was younger, I used to wish they would make a Pokemon RPG similar to how they are on the handhelds but with an encompassing and epic storyline on a console. I think that would've been great if they could do it right.
> 
> Of course, I don't remember the pathetic attempts they did have on the Gamecube, I refuse to.



Yeah and I hope they never stop. I've been a Pokemon fan since the anime and Pokemon Red version.


----------



## SilentxReverie (Nov 29, 2008)

-nostalgia sets in- The days of Pokemon Red and Blue... good times ^^. 

I think its sweet that the Pokemon games are still in production, and are just as awesome/better then they were back in the day.  I can't wait for the spring~~~

  Although, I wish they would do a remake of the G/S/C games, those were my favorites


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 29, 2008)

SilentxReverie said:


> Although, I wish they would do a remake of the G/S/C games, those were my favorites



I think that everyone, well most everyone, wishes for that as well lol. I'd love to see that generation have some life breathed back into it. Johto was just a lot of fun, all of the areas.. the pokemon.. and the story. I really hope it gets remade


----------



## SilentxReverie (Nov 29, 2008)

> Johto was just a lot of fun, all of the areas.. the pokemon.. and the story. I really hope it gets remade



There was a town full of Slowpoke... what can beat that >___>;


----------



## Jimin (Nov 29, 2008)

^Theres a bootleg PC remake.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 29, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Theres a bootleg PC remake.



Yeah it's pretty lame though, and only an "advance gen" remake. I don't think it's even finished yet either haha.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2008)

They should make a Pokemon game thats MMO, and has all 3 regions in it.

Now THAT would beat freakin Wii sales.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Nov 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> They should make a Pokemon game thats MMO, and has all 3 regions in it.
> 
> Now THAT would beat freakin Wii sales.



I still dont know why they havent done this.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

^Cause a Pokemon that isn't portable doesn't feel like Pokemon IMO.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Cause a Pokemon that isn't portable doesn't feel like Pokemon IMO.


I still wish HAL could make more Stadium games instead of Genius Sonority and their damn games. At least the Stadium games felt like Pokemon to me. Plus, mini-games were fun extras too.


----------



## Munak (Dec 1, 2008)

It could be cool if they actually went off the Japanese archipelago and made a 'foreign' Pokemon game.

Russia and ice types. pek


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

This game looks SO cool! Apparently you can get your own house on it and put things like tv's in there. I really want it know but i have to wait till it releases in English cause thats my language.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 2, 2008)

Asked for the Japanese Version for Christmas. 

Glad to see people do want a G/S Remake and a Pokemon MMO will go against the idea of the term Pocket Monsters unless Laptops become the sizes of DSs with built-in 3G satellite connection.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 2, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> This game looks SO cool! Apparently you can get your own house on it and put things like tv's in there. I really want it know but i have to wait till it releases in English cause thats my language.




Its true, you get it in the Resort Area, however they are expensive, and to unlock more furniture, you need to do specific tasks.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 2, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> unless Laptops become the sizes of DSs with built-in 3G satellite connection.



Sooner than you think  Especially in japan lol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Its true, you get it in the Resort Area, however they are expensive, and to unlock more furniture, you need to do specific tasks.



Yeah i know, i have an updated action replay though and when Platinum comes out in England, i will upload the cheast for it onto my action replay. ?999999, just like that.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 2, 2008)

Pitou said:


> *I played pokemon diamond more than 700 hours*
> and I would buy platinum immideatly
> but my nds is broken
> 
> I played so long that it couldn`t hold out,nyah



I love the game and all, but may I ask what you were doing for 700 hours?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 4, 2008)

^I remember training to LV100 cause I wanted to win against all friends. Thank god I don't have to do that anymore because I can just go to LV100 in online battles now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an action replay, so i don't have to train. 

I once found a Chimecho and trained it to level 100 for some reason. :S


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

^Any new info?


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm trying to get my main pokemon to lv. 100 but it is a pain to accomplish


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 9, 2008)

Release date for US version.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay awesome...date as expected.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2008)

Man, thats still 4 months. I'll likely get it during that summer so I can play almost non-stop.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 11, 2008)

Pitou said:


> I played pokemon diamond more than *700 hours*



....Wow,I haven't even played it for 400 hours.

Why do people say the Resort is alot of money,it can't be all that much?
And it's easy to get money,just beat high level trainers and the Elite Four + Cynthia multiple times(and Pearl >>)


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2008)

Changed the title.

Can't wait!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 11, 2008)

*scratches import off Christmas List and writes American Version for his birthday*


----------



## Jimin (Dec 11, 2008)

I have one Q. How will the new Pokemon things work if you battle a D/P person. I mean, Giratina's form will still be his regular one right?


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

> However, it was awesome that Dynamic Dragon drew up ourselves as the leaders and I still have the folder containing all of them. Still love his work



Would you be able to send them to me, I loved his trainer art.

It seems Shaymin-S has been moved to ubers, it doesn't deserve to be there, lets hope his second test won't be a n00b fest again.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome I can't wait to play it


----------



## Hyde (Jan 4, 2009)

_I'm back from the dead!

I recently started playing Diamond, again...I've been breeding/EV training new members, to keep my roster more well-rounded...I'm trying to have at least one Pokemon of every type, as well as at least one Pokemon per role...

As for my hours, I have 445 in Diamond, and 312 in Pearl...That's mainly because preparing Pokemon for tourneys takes more time than it should, which is why I usually only train them to L50, or higher if they evolve/need a move...It does have its drawbacks, however, because I can only fight people online (even though most of my friends have never heard of EVs or IVs, chances are that the Pokemon I have poured copious amounts of time into wouldn't beat a Rare Candied Pokemon twice its level...

Also, If anybody wants to battle me, just shoot over a PM and I'll get to you when I can...I'm a bit rusty, so I hope battling you guys (as opposed to computer Battle Tower trainers) will help me work out the kinks..._


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't wait for this game, and my birthday is March 18th!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2009)

So after you get the national Pokedex all the elite 4 pokemon gain levels?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 4, 2009)

This game sold freaking over 2.3 million in Japan so far..... Its like the 10th game or something like that in the series and SELLS SO MUCH.



Man , I might sign an application at the pokemon company.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This game sold freaking over 2.3 million in Japan so far..... Its like the 10th game or something like that in the series and SELLS SO MUCH.
> 
> 
> 
> *Man , I might sign an application at the pokemon company.*


You make it sound like the name of that company escapes you right now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah Action Replay can be great when used for stuff like breeding and getting desired IVs, EVs and stuff like Celebi and Jirachi just as long as it is kept within legal limits, also great for getting Event Pokemon (like Eigakan Shaymin or 1Oth Deoxys, for more details on how to get them, PM me)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

so this is going to be the revamped version of Pkemon silver n Gold?
F*** YEAH!!! Just wath i HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

No it isn't


----------



## Shiron (Jan 4, 2009)

^Um, no; Platinum is the third game of the fourth generation (the third game counterpart to Diamond and Pearl):


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

oh... well then no excitment at all.  =/
besides that worm thing looks like a pice of poop.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> oh... well then no excitment at all.  =/
> besides that worm thing looks like a pice of poop.



_It's a giant centipede of painful, sharp death, you ninny..._


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the idea of the Elite 4 getting more powerful. it makes them more competitive.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 4, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I like the idea of the Elite 4 getting more powerful. it makes them more competitive.



_Yeah, I think it would be a faster way to get EV trained Pokemon up to L50..._


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

I always preferred using the VS Seeker


----------



## Hyde (Jan 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I always preferred using the VS Seeker



_I usually just grind the Survival Area...

That's usually only to L50, though...That, and they're usually already L40 from EV training..._


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

L40 from EV training?

Don't you use the Power Items that you can buy from the Battle-Tower? Them along with a trainer who has 6 lvl10 Magikarps means you can easily max EV train any Pokemon in a less than an hour


----------



## Hyde (Jan 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> L40 from EV training?
> 
> Don't you use the Power Items that you can buy from the Battle-Tower? Them along with a trainer who has 6 lvl10 Magikarps means you can easily max EV train any Pokemon in a less than an hour



_I usually train where there are higher level Pokemon that give 2 EVs, like Scyther/Weepinbell for Attack, Gloom for Special Attack, Raticate/Fearow for speed, Golem for Defense, and Tentacruel for Special Defense...I usually have a stronger Pokemon in lead, with the newly-hatched, Pokerus-infected Pokemon in question with Exp. Share on, so I can't give it the Power Items..._


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 5, 2009)

*i miss pokemon red and blue!! im deffinitely gonna buy a new release.*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Hyde said:


> _I usually train where there are higher level Pokemon that give 2 EVs, like Scyther/Weepinbell for Attack, Gloom for Special Attack, Raticate/Fearow for speed, Golem for Defense, and Tentacruel for Special Defense...I usually have a stronger Pokemon in lead, with the newly-hatched, Pokerus-infected Pokemon in question with Exp. Share on, so I can't give it the Power Items..._



You do know that those Power items give +4 EV each time the pokemon gains experience? Killing 6 Magikarp will give +24 ev to the Power item's attribute and another +6 to speed evs


----------



## Hyde (Jan 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You do know that those Power items give +4 EV each time the pokemon gains experience? Killing 6 Magikarp will give +24 ev to the Power item's attribute and another +6 to speed evs



_Yes, but they don't give that much exp., so I'd still have to spend time leveling..._


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone know if the Pokemon that you get from the Secret Missions in Pokemon Ranger 2 Transferrable to Pokemon Platinum?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 6, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Anyone know if the Pokemon that you get from the Secret Missions in Pokemon Ranger 2 Transferrable to Pokemon Platinum?


Most likely. If not, they can most likely be transferred indirectly (Ranger > Diamond/Pearl > Platinum).


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jan 6, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> *i miss pokemon red and blue!! im deffinitely gonna buy a new release.*



Do you like Firered and Leafgreen,by any chance?

.....
XD Platinum's going to be awesome,I want to catch one of those level 100 Magikarps!
Then I can evolve my Joey when she turns lv 100.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't really played since Gold. I skimmed through Ruby.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This game sold freaking over 2.3 million in Japan so far..... Its like the 10th game or something like that in the series and SELLS SO MUCH.
> 
> 
> 
> Man , I might sign an application at the pokemon company.



Good to see Pokemon is still so popular. Means we can expect more pokemon games, you can never have enough Pokemon games.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2009)

Even if the pokemon are getting retarded looking?


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 6, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Even if the pokemon are getting retarded looking?



Hey! Drifloon looks very serious.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 7, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Even if the pokemon are getting retarded looking?



You shut your whore mouth.

And take off those nostalgia goggles, I heard they cause excessive wrinkling, rambling of the good ol' days, acute loss of sight and hearing, and a Spartan complex.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jan 8, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Even if the pokemon are getting retarded looking?



..Did you just mock the Pokemon of Shinoh?
 Pokemon species' will always look good,Game Freak always makes them look good.
Also,Pokemon will always be Pokemon. It will always be good.

Platinum comes out in March...Darn it,that's 3 months before my birthday.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 8, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Even if the pokemon are getting retarded looking?



Its pokemon when didn't look somewhat 'retarded'? But its really not gonna change anything. But I don't approve of some of the pokemons stances like Floatzel and Lucario


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Even if the pokemon are getting retarded looking?



When did a psyduck start looking intelligent?


----------



## Tatsubei Yagyu (Jan 9, 2009)

Golduck. Nuff said, Mister.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 9, 2009)

Pika-chan said:


> ..Did you just mock the Pokemon of Shinoh?
> Pokemon species' will always look good,Game Freak always makes them look good.
> Also,Pokemon will always be Pokemon. It will always be good.
> 
> Platinum comes out in March...Darn it,that's 3 months before my birthday.



_To be honest, the only poorly-designed Pokemon in Gen IV are the pixies, derp, and Phione...Gen. II was probably the least imaginative of the four..."What the hell is this? Another forest creature!?" _


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2009)

Hyde said:


> _To be honest, the only poorly-designed Pokemon in Gen IV are the pixies, derp, and Phione...Gen. II was probably the least imaginative of the four..."What the hell is this? Another forest creature!?" _


I actually like second gen's because Ken Sugimori actually designed all of them.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 9, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> I actually like second gen's because Ken Sugimori actually designed all of them.



_His consistency turned to shit after Gen. I...

And even then, there were some WTF designs (all of the blobs with eyes, etc.)..._


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 9, 2009)

Pika-chan said:


> ..Did you just mock the Pokemon of Shinoh?
> Pokemon species' will always look good,Game Freak always makes them look good.
> Also,Pokemon will always be Pokemon. It will always be good.







Sοra said:


> When did a psyduck start looking intelligent?



He looks normal compared to some of the normal ones.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought Gold and Silvers' Dex wore fine but it got repetitive after RSE.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 9, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I thought Gold and Silvers' Dex wore fine but it got repetitive after RSE.



_I think the designs would go I > IV > III > II...

Generation I, because albeit simple, they were imaginative...

Generation IV, for coming up with new stuff while not sticking to a single area (see Gen. III)...However, there were some WTF designs...

Generation III, designs were getting more WTF and unoriginal, but there were still some good designs...

*Generation II, most designs were uninspired, and share a common theme...






*This, in no way, means that G/S/C was a bad generation, game-wise...The simple fact that you can go back to Kanto makes it commendable, but I still choose D/P/Pt for the WiFi, because that has kept me playing much, much longer..._


----------



## El Torero (Jan 13, 2009)

Generation II had by far the best walkthrought of the four generations. If Nintendo does the Golden/Silver remake with the addition of the Wi-fi....


----------



## Hyde (Jan 13, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Generation II had by far the best walkthrought of the four generations. If Nintendo does the Golden/Silver remake with the addition of the Wi-fi....



_I wouldn't mind if they made a Pokemon game where you had access to all four regions, in G/S/C remake's stead..._


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 13, 2009)

Hyde said:


> I wouldn't mind if they made a Pokemon game where you had access to all four regions, in G/S/C remake's stead...


But then I'd never get to play it because of death by massive orgasms.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 13, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But then I'd never get to play it because of death by massive orgasms.



Which massive organisms? It's not like they come out of the game.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 14, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Which massive organisms? It's not like they come out of the game.


 Where was there mention of "orga*ni*sms"?


----------



## Hyde (Jan 14, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Where was there mention of "orga*ni*sms"?



Two or three posts ago?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 14, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Two or three posts ago?


Then why did you quote my post when talking about organisms?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Which massive organisms? It's not like they come out of the game.



Reread the post again. If it still doesn't click then reread it around fifty more times


----------



## Hyde (Jan 15, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Then why did you quote my post when talking about organisms?



Because you were talking about organisms?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 15, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Because you were talking about organisms?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh man. I feel a flaming topic is coming soon. Can we please just get back to the topic?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL @ organisms.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Which massive organisms? It's not like they come out of the game.



You made an error, kiddo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 15, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But then I'd never get to play it because of death by massive orgasms.





Hyde said:


> Which massive organisms? It's not like they come out of the game.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha used Sand Attack!
Hyde's accuracy fell!


----------



## Hyde (Jan 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Dragonus Nesha used Sand Attack!
> Hyde's accuracy fell!



HYDE's Keen Eye prevented its Accuracy from falling!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2009)

Ironic that you'd even say "keen eye" at all because the whole point of this was the fact that you misread the post.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 17, 2009)

Hyde said:


> HYDE's Keen Eye prevented its Accuracy from falling!



More like:

Hyde's accuracy fell.
Hyde uses Read.
Read failed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2009)

Hyde said:


> HYDE's Keen Eye prevented its Accuracy from falling!





QBnoYouko said:


> Ironic that you'd even say "keen eye" at all because the whole point of this was the fact that you misread the post.



 This is too funny.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 18, 2009)

I´m very proud in my Desert Pokemon


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 18, 2009)

I prefer Grass pokemon... but that is just my opinion


----------



## Twilit (Jan 18, 2009)

Man, I'm regretting selling my DS.

Chrono Trigger...Platinum...I'm buying another one soon as I can.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 18, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Ironic that you'd even say "keen eye" at all because the whole point of this was the fact that you misread the post.



Actually, I just reread it.

Doesn't "organism" have a "ni"? Misreading typos doesn't count.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Actually, I just reread it.
> 
> Doesn't "organism" have a "ni"? Misreading typos doesn't count.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 18, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Actually, I just reread it.
> 
> Doesn't "organism" have a "ni"? Misreading typos doesn't count.


It seems Hyde is a knight who says "Ni".  The mystery has been solved.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Delicious pokemon, om non nom.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> More like:
> 
> Hyde's accuracy fell.
> Hyde uses Read.
> Read failed.



Lmfao.

I'm gonna go ahead and guess Hyde is between the ages of 10 and 13..


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2009)

My ultimate pokeymangz team will almost be complete. Now I'm tore between getting an Alakazm or Mewtwo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 19, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I?m very proud in my Desert Pokemon


Ghost pokemon ftw.


Hyde said:


> Actually, I just reread it.
> 
> Doesn't "organism" have a "ni"? Misreading typos doesn't count.



He meant orgasm.

Its kinda like a sneeze but better.


----------



## delirium (Jan 19, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I´m very proud in my Desert Pokemon



If you're talking about the team in your sig... it gets raped by my Breloom. 

On my last team at least. I wonder how my new team would handle an SS squad.



Stroev said:


> My ultimate pokeymangz team will almost be complete. Now I'm tore between getting an Alakazm or Mewtwo.



If you're using Mewtwo I hope that means you're not thinking of battling competitively unless you're talking about an uber team. Also, Alakazam is predictable. If you do use it, try and not bring it out until late game. Very late game where everything is either low on HP or threats have been taken out.

--

Ever since Platinum came out there have been a shit ton of Scizor's running around. Funny though... it gets raped by my Slowbro. 

Slowbro is the real king.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 19, 2009)

andysensei said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and guess Hyde is between the ages of 10 and 13..



15, actually. I get my permit in a year.

_Also, does anyone know if GameStop is going to have a tournament for the release of Platinum? I want to crush the dreams of small children..._


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> If you're using Mewtwo I hope that means you're not thinking of battling competitively unless you're talking about an uber team. Also, Alakazam is predictable. If you do use it, try and not bring it out until late game. Very late game where everything is either low on HP or threats have been taken out.


I've got a unique strat for it. 





> Ever since Platinum came out there have been a shit ton of Scizor's running around. Funny though... it gets raped by my Slowbro.
> 
> Slowbro is the real king.


I've had Scizor on my ultimate team since FireRed. Would've had an army of unstoppable pok'emon if I took every one from every file from every game.


----------



## delirium (Jan 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I've got a unique strat for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After I made that post I decided to look at Alakazam and see if I could do anything with it and it actually does have some interesting options aside from the obvious Trickers/Counters etc..

--

I tried Scizor out once. Didn't like it too much. Too much set up to be useful to me.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> I tried Scizor out once. Didn't like it too much. Too much set up to be useful to me.


Super high attack stat.

And a lot of my own pok'emonz have their own strat, not just spam "Fire Blast" until dead. Which is what I used to do.


*Spoiler*: _Reminds me of role playing when I was younger..._ 






			
				Friend said:
			
		

> Sheer Cold! Hyper Beam! *spits*





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Son of a Rattata! You spit on me!


----------



## delirium (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah... it has a high attack stat but making use of it is another thing. Choice items I usually try and stay away from and Bullet Punch is easily walled so there's the issue of speed. There's also the horrible Special Defense. Even resisted attacks can possibly be a 2HKO on his special side.

Breloom pulls of the same exact strat but with better results, IMO.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, the team of my sig is a fan team.

My competitive team is Hippowdon/Skarmory/Cradily/Tentacruel/Spiritomb/searching currently 6th Pokemon because Garchomp is Uber


----------



## danzel-x (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm that's interesting I shall emulate this title.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2009)

delirium said:


> After I made that post I decided to look at Alakazam and see if I could do anything with it and it actually does have some interesting options aside from the obvious Trickers/Counters etc..
> 
> --
> 
> I tried Scizor out once. Didn't like it too much. Too much set up to be useful to me.



Sounds like you know your stuff.Once I get my wifi connection back i'll make sure to battle you Del


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2009)

delirium said:


> I tried Scizor out once. Didn't like it too much. Too much set up to be useful to me.



Swords Dance is too much setup?

High Atk stat+Swords Dance+STAB+Priority= 

_But when I do use Scizor, it's usually as a late game sweeper...There are a few Pokemon that wall it (Skarmory, Zapdos, Slowking, etc.), but as long as those are out of the way, SCIZOR used Bullet Punch!

Also, I've gotten more into double battles, lately, and was wondering if this thread would like to critique a combo or two of mine:

Swampert+Heatran

Swampert@Leftovers  (Relaxed)
240 HP/216 Defense/52 Special Attack
-Earth Power (I plan on pairing Swampert up with Pokemon that wouldn't necessarily enjoy an EQ, and Earth Power has close to the BP of Earthquake,  and this way, I can put all of my offensive EVs into Special Attack)
-Ice Beam (Ice type attack just for coverage)
-Surf (This plus a protect from Heatran allows for Water damage to the opposing two Pokemon, without Heatran getting waterlogged. Also, Surf is a little less expected when Heatran is on my team, since most people would prodict a Choice item.
-Protect (To dodge oncoming attacks, and to protect from Heatran's Explosion)


Heatran@Expert Belt (Naive)
4 HP/252 Special Attack/252 Speed
-Heat Wave (Since this is doubles, a STAB move that hits both opponents is nice)
-Earth Power (For type coverage, and to lay the smackdown on Fire types expecting to switch in for a free Flash Fire boost, although why they would do that with a bulky Water type on my team, I do not know)
-Explosion (If Heatran is running low on health, the opposing team will be in for a surprise. To be primarily used on a turn that the opponend predicts a Protect, unless they're packing EQ, which case, I protect and hope Swampert washes the danger away)
-Protect (To scout for EQ, and to dodge a Surf from Swampert)

If there are any questions as to why I've done certain things, feel free to ask, and if you know how to improve this duo, go on ahead..._


----------



## El Torero (Jan 20, 2009)

In my 2 vs 2 team I use a Dusknoir with Imprison, Hidden Power, Earthquake and Protect. With Imprison I disallow my oponent from use HP, EQ or Protect


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> In my 2 vs 2 team I use a Dusknoir with Imprison, Hidden Power, Earthquake and Protect. With Imprison I disallow my oponent from use HP, EQ or Protect



But then Shadow Ball.

EDIT:

_Wait, was the PBR GameStop tournament Singles or Doubles? I think it was singles, but I pray that it's doubles, this time..._


----------



## delirium (Jan 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Sounds like you know your stuff.Once I get my wifi connection back i'll make sure to battle you Del



Sure. Hit me up any time. Well, maybe not anytime. I don't know how to work the wifi on my girl's laptop and I'm here most of the time. We can battle on Shoddy whenever though.



Hyde said:


> Swords Dance is too much setup?
> 
> High Atk stat+Swords Dance+STAB+Priority=
> 
> _But when I do use Scizor, it's usually as a late game sweeper...There are a few Pokemon that wall it (Skarmory, Zapdos, Slowking, etc.), but as long as those are out of the way, SCIZOR used Bullet Punch!_


_

I said useful to me. The whole Swords Dance and Bullet Punch is tired. You can see that shit coming from a mile away and it's too damn easily countered. Then all his other strats are from past generations.

Though, I do have an idea of making it a physical wall and setting up screens or throwing status around. That would definitely earn it a spot on a future squad. Especially with Bullet Punch._


----------



## Hyde (Jan 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> Sure. Hit me up any time. Well, maybe not anytime. I don't know how to work the wifi on my girl's laptop and I'm here most of the time. We can battle on Shoddy whenever though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I usually use it as a late-game sweeper...Even without Swords Dance, a Life Orb'd, Technician'd, STAB Bullet Punch can pick off most of everything that's faster and doesn't resist it, and a Fightning type move for most everything else..._


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2009)

Gotta get Wi-Fi.

Scizor with godly attack power, Milotic with a good healing combo, and a Lucario. Just Lucario.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 21, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Gotta get Wi-Fi.
> 
> Scizor with godly attack power, Milotic with a good healing combo, and a Lucario. Just Lucario.



I love how nearly every Flying type gets Heat Wave.

Also, laughingface at the people that use standard Smogon sets on WiFi.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 22, 2009)

I´m lately seeing a lot of Curse Swamperts in Shoddy 

Smogon ideas copypaste...I still remember how one Smogon guy invented the Tyraniboah set and one week later everybody was using that Tyranitar


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm ak47cannon

Stush = Bronzong
Destiny KO = Blissey
Valkrie = Gyarados



```
Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
daniel_cosmo sent out YaNMA 1/2 (lvl 100 Yanmega ?).
ak47cannon sent out Stush (lvl 100 Bronzong).
YaNMA 1/2 used Hypnosis.
YaNMA 1/2's attack missed!
Stush used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around your foe's team!
YaNMA 1/2's Speed Boost raised its speed!
---
YaNMA 1/2 used Hypnosis.
Stush fell asleep!
Stush is fast asleep!
YaNMA 1/2's Speed Boost raised its speed!
---
daniel_cosmo switched in DeAth NoTe (lvl 100 Gengar ?).
Pointed stones dug into DeAth NoTe.
DeAth NoTe lost 12% of its health.
ak47cannon switched in Destiny KO (lvl 100 Blissey ?).
---
DeAth NoTe used Trick.
DeAth NoTe obtained Leftovers!
Destiny KO obtained Choice Scarf!
Destiny KO used Toxic.
Destiny KO's attack missed!
DeAth NoTe's leftovers restored its health a little!
DeAth NoTe restored 6% of its health.
---
ak47cannon switched in Weavile (lvl 100 Weavile ?).
Weavile is exerting its pressure!
DeAth NoTe used Focus Blast.
DeAth NoTe's attack missed!
DeAth NoTe's leftovers restored its health a little!
DeAth NoTe restored 6% of its health.
---
Weavile used Pursuit.
It's super effective!
DeAth NoTe lost 100% of its health.
daniel_cosmo's DeAth NoTe fainted.
---
daniel_cosmo switched in GrAviTaTioN (lvl 100 Metagross).
Pointed stones dug into GrAviTaTioN.
GrAviTaTioN lost 6% of its health.
ak47cannon switched in Stush (lvl 100 Bronzong).
GrAviTaTioN used Meteor Mash.
It's not very effective...
Stush lost 29% of its health.
GrAviTaTioN's leftovers restored its health a little!
GrAviTaTioN restored 6% of its health.
Stush's leftovers restored its health a little!
Stush restored 6% of its health.
---
daniel_cosmo switched in NaruTaRd (lvl 100 Salamence ?).
NaruTaRd's intimidate cut Stush's attack!
Pointed stones dug into NaruTaRd.
NaruTaRd lost 25% of its health.
Stush woke up!
Stush used Earthquake.
It doesn't affect NaruTaRd...
Stush's leftovers restored its health a little!
Stush restored 6% of its health.
---
NaruTaRd used Roost.
NaruTaRd restored 25% of its health.
Stush used Toxic.
NaruTaRd was badly poisoned!
NaruTaRd is hurt by poison!
NaruTaRd lost 6% of its health.
Stush's leftovers restored its health a little!
Stush restored 6% of its health.
---
ak47cannon switched in Valkrie (lvl 100 Gyarados ?).
Valkrie's intimidate cut NaruTaRd's attack!
NaruTaRd used Flamethrower.
It's not very effective...
Valkrie lost 13% of its health.
NaruTaRd is hurt by poison!
NaruTaRd lost 12% of its health.
Valkrie's leftovers restored its health a little!
Valkrie restored 6% of its health.
---
NaruTaRd used Outrage.
NaruTaRd went on a rampage!
Valkrie lost 54% of its health.
Valkrie used Dragon Dance.
Valkrie's attack was raised.
Valkrie's speed was raised.
Valkrie's leftovers restored its health a little!
Valkrie restored 6% of its health.
NaruTaRd is hurt by poison!
NaruTaRd lost 18% of its health.
---
Valkrie used Ice Fang.
It's super effective!
NaruTaRd lost 64% of its health.
daniel_cosmo's NaruTaRd fainted.
The Yache Berry weakened Ice Fang's power!
Valkrie's leftovers restored its health a little!
Valkrie restored 6% of its health.
---
daniel_cosmo switched in YaNMA 1/2 (lvl 100 Yanmega ?).
Pointed stones dug into YaNMA 1/2.
YaNMA 1/2 lost 50% of its health.
Valkrie used Ice Fang.
It's super effective!
YaNMA 1/2 lost 50% of its health.
daniel_cosmo's YaNMA 1/2 fainted.
Valkrie's leftovers restored its health a little!
Valkrie restored 6% of its health.
---
daniel_cosmo switched in Itazura Kiss (lvl 100 Vaporeon ?).
Pointed stones dug into Itazura Kiss.
Itazura Kiss lost 12% of its health.
Valkrie used Earthquake.
Itazura Kiss lost 40% of its health.
Itazura Kiss used Wish.
Itazura Kiss made a wish!
Valkrie's leftovers restored its health a little!
Valkrie restored 6% of its health.
Itazura Kiss's leftovers restored its health a little!
Itazura Kiss restored 6% of its health.
---
daniel_cosmo has left the room.
ak47cannon wins!
```

I thought I was screwed but I love the Weavile trap. I'm thinking about adding it to my team.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not down and hip with kid's tech these days. ld:

Smogon? Shoddy?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I'm not down and hip with kid's tech these days. ld:
> 
> Smogon? Shoddy?


Shoddy Battle is an online Pokemon simulator (it's the simulator where the quoted battle above took place):


Smogon is one of the servers on Shoddy and is also a fansite dedicated to competitive Pokemon battling:


Anyway, I've been trying out the CAP (Create-A-Pokemon) server on Shoddy lately. Pretty fun stuff (I'm Naxte in this battle; this fight also doesn't have too many CAPs in it, so it shouldn't be as confusing as the other one I made a log of):


> Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
> hydrolphin sent out Yanmega (lvl 100 Yanmega ?).
> Naxte sent out Stratagem (lvl 100 Stratagem).
> Yanmega used Protect.
> ...


If you guys want to learn more about CAP, here's the place to start:


Particularly look at these threads to find out what's up:




Edit: Oh and to get the sprites for it:


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2009)

Eh, what the hey...

*Spoiler*: _LONG BATTLE IS LONG!_ 





> Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
> Zigkirby sent out CAP 1 (lvl 100 Syclant ?).
> Naxte sent out Stratagem (lvl 100 Stratagem).
> Stratagem used Paleo Wave.
> ...


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2009)

Continued...

*Spoiler*: _LONG BATTLE IS LONG_ 





> Zapdos used Heat Wave.
> The substitute took damage for CAP 3!
> CAP 3 used Lava Plume.
> Zapdos lost 24% of its health.
> ...


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2009)

And finally...

*Spoiler*: _LONG BATTLE IS LONG_ 





> ---
> Arghonaut used Waterfall.
> CAP 2 lost 29% of its health.
> CAP 2 used Bulk Up.
> ...


Yeah... Really wasn't prepared for that SubSeed Pyroak... >.> Still did better than I thought I would though, getting the guy down to two pokes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol nice use of Argohaut.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-3A2R3hcP8[/YOUTUBE]

Level 1 Rattata. Serious business


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 24, 2009)

^ You can thank Marriland for showing people that lv. 1 Rattata technique


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 24, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^ You can thank Marriland for showing people that lv. 1 Rattata technique



Yup and heres the first appearance of the deadly Rattata

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTkLDGtu36Q&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 24, 2009)

Æsahættr said:


> Shoddy Battle is an online Pokemon simulator (it's the simulator where the quoted battle above took place):
> 
> 
> Smogon is one of the servers on Shoddy and is also a fansite dedicated to competitive Pokemon battling:
> ...



Clarification: Smogon is the authority on competitive Pokemon battling, not a fansite, a fansite would be Serebii or Marriland.

Nice to see many more people, on the CAP Server, nice job


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 24, 2009)

So lately ive been trying Slowbro as a physical wall. I'll admit that it owns. But I'm afraid of Starmie w/ Tbolts. Their always my weakness.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 24, 2009)

Platinum has weakened Physical Walls with things like Tyranitar getting Aqua Tail allowing them to being able at least to OHKO-2HKO Hippowdowns and Gliscors and a lot of Pokemon being able to learn Superpower (remember when only Regis knew the move?) 

Slowbro is awesome. A mini-Suicune which doesn´t need to waste 2 turns Resting


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> So lately ive been trying Slowbro as a physical wall. I'll admit that it owns. But I'm afraid of Starmie w/ Tbolts. Their always my weakness.



Calm Mind. 

If you can get two up before Starmie comes out it won't even be a 2HKO so you can alternate between Slack Off and getting more Calm Minds up. I've actually swept a bunch of times because of this strat. Don't get too greedy though. You might get hit with a crit. Carrying Grass Knot would be helpful, as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> Calm Mind.
> 
> If you can get two up before Starmie comes out it won't even be a 2HKO so you can alternate between Slack Off and getting more Calm Minds up. I've actually swept a bunch of times because of this strat. Don't get too greedy though. You might get hit with a crit. Carrying Grass Knot would be helpful, as well.



Hmmm.

So what do you think I should change. Heres my Slowbro moveset

-Slack off
-Toxic
-Surf
-Psychic

I use Toxic to kinda force a switch because after 3 turns of toxic and the constant Recovery they'd be near fainting. Surf is just there because its needed for a water pokemon. I use Psychic STAB.



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Platinum has weakened Physical Walls with things like Tyranitar getting Aqua Tail allowing them to being able at least to OHKO-2HKO Hippowdowns and Gliscors and a lot of Pokemon being able to learn Superpower (remember when only Regis knew the move?)
> 
> Slowbro is awesome. A mini-Suicune which doesn´t need to waste 2 turns Resting



Hopefully they've made more pokemon that can be walls. Also, the Superpower for Scisor is kinda fucked up move for them to make.


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2009)

If you use Toxic as a Starmie counter then you should get rid of it right now. Starmie has Natural Cure so it can just switch out to haunt you later. Give it Calm Mind so it won't be a problem regardless. On top of that it'll make Slowbro even harder to take down and his attacks will be more powerful.

Of course... that's just one way to look at things. There's also the fact that pokemon is a battle of 6v6 (or 2v2, 4v4, etc.). It's not a 1 on 1 thing but a your team vs. his team thing so you have slots to counter your opponents counters. Your Slowbro's job is to stop physical attackers. If it does and causes a switch to Starmie then it's done its job and you can switch out to something to counter Starmie. Throw out Lanturn, Jolteon or Electivire or something like that. Having a pokemon that can throw status is always a good idea so it's not like you have a bad set on it.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm definitely getting Platinum, as my love for Pokemon hasn't faded, but I believe I'll be retiring from the competitive circle. It's too much of a chore imo, I can't stand doing EVs and IVs etc. anymore. I may still use my previously trained ones for some battles, but no more new ones for me lol.

Oh well, I'm sure platinum will be great, and I hope we get the next game announced soon


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2009)

2Shea said:


> I'm definitely getting Platinum, as my love for Pokemon hasn't faded, but I believe I'll be retiring from the competitive circle. It's too much of a chore imo, I can't stand doing EVs and IVs etc. anymore. I may still use my previously trained ones for some battles, but no more new ones for me lol.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure platinum will be great, and I hope we get the next game announced soon


; all the fun without the hassle of raising them up.


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope one day they'll figure out a way to add the animations onto Shoddy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 25, 2009)

2Shea said:


> I'm definitely getting Platinum, as my love for Pokemon hasn't faded, but I believe I'll be retiring from the competitive circle. It's too much of a chore imo, I can't stand doing EVs and IVs etc. anymore. I may still use my previously trained ones for some battles, but no more new ones for me lol.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure platinum will be great, and I hope we get the next game announced soon



Yeah it takes too much time for EVS and such. Hopefully theres someway to transfer your D/P team to Platinum.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 25, 2009)

I started a new game in my Diamond last week.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 25, 2009)

Been playing Pokemon Crystal again these days, and damn, THIS is how Pokemon is suppose to be. I'm stuck though, I'm suppose to give medicine to this girl on top of the lighthouse, but to get it I have to cross the sea, and I don't have surf :S I can't bord any kind of boat either!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Been playing Pokemon Crystal again these days, and damn, THIS is how Pokemon is suppose to be. I'm stuck though, I'm suppose to give medicine to this girl on top of the lighthouse, but to get it I have to cross the sea, and I don't have surf :S I can't bord any kind of boat either!


the old man in Ecruteak gives it to you. He's in the Kimono house(the one with the Evee evolutions).



Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah it takes too much time for EVS and such. Hopefully theres someway to transfer your D/P team to Platinum.


...

Just trade?


----------



## El Torero (Jan 26, 2009)

One thing I didn´t like about Pokemon Pearl/Diamond was the difficult of the game: it was programmed to be very very very easy. Come on, completing the Pokedex only seeing the Pokemon?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 26, 2009)

2Shea said:


> I'm definitely getting Platinum, as my love for Pokemon hasn't faded, but I believe I'll be retiring from the competitive circle. It's too much of a chore imo, I can't stand doing EVs and IVs etc. anymore. I may still use my previously trained ones for some battles, but no more new ones for me lol.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure platinum will be great, and I hope we get the next game announced soon



PokeSAV + Action Replay = EV and IV business solved.

Oh if you are retiring, can I have your gym?

Oh and Smogon only controls what is on their server and forum. chaos has stated before that Smogon only controls and is the authority of competitive battling on their server and forum, the ones that follow their list do so because they believe Smogon's list is the most logical, but that doesn't mean or prove anything as all other communities out there have the choice of using Smogon lists or making their own. =/


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> the old man in Ecruteak gives it to you. He's in the Kimono house(the one with the Evee evolutions).
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



But I can't tell what their EV spread is. Seriously I hope they add some kind of way you can see there EV spread.



Sakata Gintoki said:


> One thing I didn´t like about Pokemon Pearl/Diamond was the difficult of the game: it was programmed to be very very very easy. Come on, completing the Pokedex only seeing the Pokemon?



Well the reason its like that because Pokemon has a broad range of ages. It took me 2 weeks to get to the Elite Four and it took my 9 yr old brother a month. Like I remember when I was 9 and I bought Red version I remember being kinda difficult.



Marufuji Ryo said:


> PokeSAV + Action Replay = EV and IV business solved.
> 
> Oh if you are retiring, can I have your gym?
> 
> Oh and Smogon only controls what is on their server and forum. chaos has stated before that Smogon only controls and is the authority of competitive battling on their server and forum, the ones that follow their list do so because they believe Smogon's list is the most logical, but that doesn't mean or prove anything as all other communities out there have the choice of using Smogon lists or making their own. =/



 Using Action Replay doesn't make your team as valuable imo.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 26, 2009)

_I, for one, don't care too much about IVs, because I don't have the time and don't plan on competitive Pokemon as a career..._


----------



## uby (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the Pokemon franchise has been around long enough that they'd probably make a lot more money if they released a mega-game containing all species, better animations, more music, more content (say, from 1-50 doing the traditional training and then 50-100 doing something more interesting than random battles). Kind of like a Pokemon Ultimate edition. Tons of money to be made, much more so than the limited markets for 'more of the same' releases like this.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 26, 2009)

I beat the Elite 4 in my Diamond in about a week.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 27, 2009)

uby said:


> I think the Pokemon franchise has been around long enough that they'd probably make a lot more money if they released a mega-game containing all species, better animations, more music, more content (say, from 1-50 doing the traditional training and then 50-100 doing something more interesting than random battles). Kind of like a Pokemon Ultimate edition. Tons of money to be made, much more so than the limited markets for 'more of the same' releases like this.



That will probably be their FINAL version. Like after their considered done that'll be there last game. 

I also hear there making a remake of Gold & Silver and it supposed to be released in 2009.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 27, 2009)

Guys, I need your opinion. In a spanish forum there will be a tournament of 00bers but there is a discussion about Arceus being banned or not because ''they haven´t been official released'' (while almost everybody there uses Pokesav lol)

Would you ban Arceus for the tournament?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 27, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I also hear there making a remake of Gold & Silver and it supposed to be released in 2009.


Nothing of the sort has been confirmed; lots of people want it, but there's nothing saying they'll actually make it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 28, 2009)

What is better Porygon2 or Porygon Z?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

Pory2 has better defenses, and PoryZ has better attack, your choice.


----------



## delirium (Jan 30, 2009)

This is what you call a beast session


*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
blootix sent out Azelf (lvl 100 Azelf).
delaroche sent out Dragonite (lvl 100 Dragonite ?).
Azelf used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around your foe's team!
Dragonite used Thunder Wave.
Azelf is paralysed! It may be unable to move!
---
blootix switched in Mamoswine (lvl 100 Mamoswine ?).
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Mamoswine lost 40% of its health.
Mamoswine's leftovers restored its health a little!
Mamoswine restored 6% of its health.
---
delaroche switched in Dusknoir (lvl 100 Dusknoir ?).
Dusknoir is exerting its pressure!
Pointed stones dug into Dusknoir.
Dusknoir lost 12% of its health.
Mamoswine used Ice Shard.
Dusknoir lost 16% of its health.
Mamoswine's leftovers restored its health a little!
Mamoswine restored 6% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Tyranitar (lvl 100 Tyranitar ?).
Tyranitar's Sand Stream whipped up a sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
Dusknoir used Substitute.
Dusknoir lost 25% of its health.
Dusknoir made a substitute!
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
Dusknoir is tightening its focus!
Tyranitar used Dragon Dance.
Tyranitar's attack was raised.
Tyranitar's speed was raised.
Dusknoir used Focus Punch.
It's super effective!
Tyranitar lost 100% of its health.
blootix's Tyranitar fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
The substitute took damage for Dusknoir!
Dusknoir's substitute faded!
Dusknoir used Will-o-wisp.
Scizor was burned!
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Scizor was hurt by its burn!
Scizor lost 12% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Heatran (lvl 100 Heatran ?).
Dusknoir used Substitute.
Dusknoir lost 25% of its health.
Dusknoir made a substitute!
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
Dusknoir is tightening its focus!
blootix switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Dusknoir used Focus Punch.
Scizor lost 43% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Scizor was hurt by its burn!
Scizor lost 12% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
Dusknoir is tightening its focus!
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
The substitute took damage for Dusknoir!
Dusknoir used Focus Punch.
Scizor lost 33% of its health.
blootix's Scizor fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Mamoswine (lvl 100 Mamoswine ?).
Dusknoir is tightening its focus!
Mamoswine used Ice Shard.
The substitute took damage for Dusknoir!
Dusknoir's substitute faded!
Dusknoir used Focus Punch.
It's super effective!
Mamoswine lost 72% of its health.
blootix's Mamoswine fainted.
The sandstorm rages.
Dusknoir is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Dusknoir lost 6% of its health.
Dusknoir's leftovers restored its health a little!
Dusknoir restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Heatran (lvl 100 Heatran ?).
delaroche switched in Milotic (lvl 100 Milotic ?).
Pointed stones dug into Milotic.
Milotic lost 12% of its health.
Heatran used Overheat.
It's not very effective...
A critical hit!
Milotic lost 61% of its health.
Heatran's special attack was harshly lowered.
The sandstorm rages.
Milotic is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Milotic lost 6% of its health.
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Vaporeon (lvl 100 Vaporeon ?).
Milotic used Recover.
Milotic restored 50% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Milotic is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Milotic lost 6% of its health.
Vaporeon is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Vaporeon lost 6% of its health.
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
Vaporeon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Vaporeon restored 6% of its health.
---
Milotic used Hypnosis.
Vaporeon fell asleep!
Vaporeon is fast asleep!
The sandstorm rages.
Milotic is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Milotic lost 6% of its health.
Vaporeon is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Vaporeon lost 6% of its health.
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
Vaporeon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Vaporeon restored 6% of its health.
---
delaroche switched in Breloom (lvl 100 Breloom ?).
Pointed stones dug into Breloom.
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
Vaporeon is fast asleep!
The sandstorm rages.
Breloom is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
Vaporeon is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Vaporeon lost 6% of its health.
Vaporeon's leftovers restored its health a little!
Vaporeon restored 6% of its health.
---
blootix switched in Heatran (lvl 100 Heatran ?).
Breloom used Swords Dance.
Breloom's attack was sharply raised.
The sandstorm rages.
Breloom is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
---
Breloom used Mach Punch.
It's super effective!
Heatran lost 100% of its health.
blootix's Heatran fainted.
Breloom lost 10% of its health.
The sandstorm rages.
Breloom is buffetted by the sandstorm!
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
---
blootix has left the room.
delaroche wins!
```


----------



## Munak (Jan 30, 2009)

Come to think of it, we haven't seen a polar bear Pokemon as of yet. 

I know, but Ursaring doesn't count.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 30, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> What is better Porygon2 or Porygon Z?



It depends on your preference between offense/defense and abilities.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 2, 2009)

Hyde said:


> It depends on your preference between offense/defense and abilities.



I hate Porygon2s

They always screw up my sweep on Shoddy.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, Smogon unbanned Latias while still banning Soul Dew, adding a Soul Dew Clause to their rules I think.

If Smogon unbans Latios after testing, then I think they said they are going to add a special species clause making it so you cannot use them both on the same team.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2009)

Like Latios or Latias is going to help beat Scizor now that that pokemon can use bullet punch....


----------



## Jimin (Feb 3, 2009)

^IMO, any ubers or legendaries are for noobs. They should not be used in competitive play.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> What is better Porygon2 or Porygon Z?



Depends on what roll you need filled. If you want sweeps Go for timid Z with nasty plot, if you want revenge killer, use modest Z with a choice scarf. if you want to stall and abosorb status use pory2.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^IMO, any ubers or legendaries are for noobs. They should not be used in competitive play.



If you believe that all Legendaries should not be used in competitive play, then I guess you won't mind we take out the likes of Blissey, Metagross, Dragonite, Salamence and Tyranitar right? 

The only Pokemon that are for noobs are uber Pokemon, anything below that is acceptable.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2009)

I STILL FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Like Latios or Latias is going to help beat Scizor now that that pokemon can use bullet punch....



HP Fire?

With out a swords dance, I doubt bullet punch will take it down in one turn, even with technition. Nobody would be bringing in anything but a poke capable of tanking Scizors hits if its alread swords danced.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 3, 2009)

So Latias is finally considered OU. I just don't like the overuse of legendary pokemon on a team. like i'm okay with a Zapdos on a team but a Zapdos, Celebi, Jirachi and Latias all on one team? They should make a certain clause on how many legendary pokemon should be on a team.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 3, 2009)

delirium said:


> This is what you call a beast session
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thats nothing



lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate when people drop after losing one poke. Harden up for fuck sake.


Niko Bellic said:


> So Latias is finally considered OU. I just don't like the overuse of legendary pokemon on a team. like i'm okay with a Zapdos on a team but a Zapdos, Celebi, Jirachi and Latias all on one team? They should make a certain clause on how many legendary pokemon should be on a team.



Ehh, there's a lot of non legendary pokes in OU that outclass most legendaries. That'd be like saying it should be illegal to T-tar and Mence in the same team.

I need to put shoddy back on my comp, its been mad long since I've played.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 3, 2009)

andysensei said:


> I hate when people drop after losing one poke. Harden up for fuck sake.
> 
> 
> Ehh, there's a lot of non legendary pokes in OU that outclass most legendaries. That'd be like saying it should be illegal to T-tar and Mence in the same team.
> ...



Thats why I love Roserade. It stops many steel/Ground leads and rapes set up Swamperts. Its also faster than a Scizor I think.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^IMO, any ubers or legendaries are for noobs. They should not be used in competitive play.



There are a lot of sucky legendaries. The only Pokemon that are for noobs are ubers.

Also, I'm _really_ starting to hate Ice berry'd Garchomp. I was sweeping with STAB 100 accuracy Blizzard and this fucker comes in, survives with 7% HP, Swords Dances, and fucks up the rest of my team with neutral-hitting (and sometimes resisted) EQ and Outrage. I personally don't use Pokemon I think don't take much skill or setup to use, but hey, that's just me.

I'm also starting to like Medicham a lot. 

EDIT: Also, what's with all the Sandstorm teams, lately? Sand Veil is starting to cause dents on my computer keyboard. When the hell is Surf supposed to miss!?


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Thats why I love Roserade. It stops many steel/Ground leads and rapes set up Swamperts. Its also faster than a Scizor I think.



It is, Roserade has 90 speed on par with Porygon Z, but bullet punch has priority so it'll be tough for Roserade to counter Scizor. 

The hell? Leaving just because his foretress died? Why didn't he switch to something else, he should've seen that hidden power coming.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2009)

never heard of shoddy til now...do u have to build ur own pokemon...or do u just pull from a pool of them? So is there only one type of each pokemon?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 4, 2009)

battlerek said:


> It is, Roserade has 90 speed on par with Porygon Z, but bullet punch has priority so it'll be tough for Roserade to counter Scizor.
> 
> The hell? Leaving just because his foretress died? Why didn't he switch to something else, he should've seen that hidden power coming.


Bullet punch can't do shit to Roserade. Hidden Power Fire 1KO everytime.


Wu Fei said:


> never heard of shoddy til now...do u have to build ur own pokemon...or do u just pull from a pool of them? So is there only one type of each pokemon?


Theres a list of pokemon and then go from there. You can make there IVs, EVs, Moves and hold items.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> never heard of shoddy til now...do u have to build ur own pokemon...or do u just pull from a pool of them? So is there only one type of each pokemon?



You use any pokemon there is, and set it up with any moves you want from its movepool, hold item, ability and any IV/EV spread and nature that you want. As well as it lets you pick Hidden Powers and will optimize EVs for you depending on what HP you choose.

You can actually mae illegal movepools like d/p/p gen egg moves with r/s/e tutor moves, or R/S/E tutor moves with d/p/p abilities (unless they fixed it since I had it?), but thats an asshole thing to do.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2009)

so i guess its a decent way to test shit out. sounds pretty cool.

I'll check it out....tho i haven't played pokeman since ruby japanese on an emulator.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 5, 2009)

andysensei said:


> You use any pokemon there is, and set it up with any moves you want from its movepool, hold item, ability and any IV/EV spread and nature that you want. As well as it lets you pick Hidden Powers and will optimize EVs for you depending on what HP you choose.
> 
> You can actually mae illegal movepools like d/p/p gen egg moves with r/s/e tutor moves, or R/S/E tutor moves with d/p/p abilities (unless they fixed it since I had it?), but thats an asshole thing to do.



Tri-Attack on Serene Grace Togekiss.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 5, 2009)

Or elemental punches on poison-heal Breloom. There's a lot, but it's pretty lame to run a set like that.

I usually avoid even using shit like wishbliss that are giveaway sets. I mean, really, shoddy is a simulator, what help does simulatoring wishbliss give when there's not but a handful of real ones out there, and an even smaller amount that have useable IVs/natures?


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2009)

BRELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause, Soul Dew Clause
Spectacular sent out Azelf (lvl 100 Azelf).
delaroche sent out Dragonite (lvl 100 Dragonite ?).
Azelf used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around your foe's team!
Dragonite used Thunder Wave.
Azelf is paralysed! It may be unable to move!
---
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Azelf lost 61% of its health.
Azelf is paralysed! It can't move!
---
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Azelf lost 39% of its health.
Spectacular's Azelf fainted.
---
Spectacular switched in Heatran (lvl 100 Heatran ?).
delaroche switched in Milotic (lvl 100 Milotic ?).
Pointed stones dug into Milotic.
Milotic lost 12% of its health.
Heatran used Hidden Power.
It's not very effective...
Milotic lost 9% of its health.
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Vaporeon (lvl 100 Vaporeon ?).
Milotic used Hypnosis.
Milotic's attack missed!
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
---
Milotic used Hypnosis.
Milotic's attack missed!
Vaporeon used Toxic.
Milotic was badly poisoned!
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
Milotic is hurt by poison!
Milotic lost 6% of its health.
---
Vaporeon used Protect.
Vaporeon protected itself!
Milotic used Hypnosis.
Vaporeon protected itself!
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
Milotic is hurt by poison!
Milotic lost 12% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Swampert (lvl 100 Swampert ?).
Milotic used Hypnosis.
Milotic's attack missed!
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
Milotic is hurt by poison!
Milotic lost 18% of its health.
---
Milotic used Hypnosis.
Swampert fell asleep!
Swampert is fast asleep!
Milotic's leftovers restored its health a little!
Milotic restored 6% of its health.
Milotic is hurt by poison!
Milotic lost 24% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Vaporeon (lvl 100 Vaporeon ?).
delaroche switched in Breloom (lvl 100 Breloom ?).
Pointed stones dug into Breloom.
Breloom lost 6% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Heatran (lvl 100 Heatran ?).
Breloom used Swords Dance.
Breloom's attack was sharply raised.
---
Breloom used Mach Punch.
It's super effective!
A critical hit!
Heatran lost 100% of its health.
Spectacular's Heatran fainted.
Breloom lost 10% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Magnezone (lvl 100 Magnezone).
Breloom used Mach Punch.
It's super effective!
Magnezone lost 100% of its health.
Spectacular's Magnezone fainted.
Breloom lost 10% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Vaporeon (lvl 100 Vaporeon ?).
Breloom used Seed Bomb.
It's super effective!
Vaporeon lost 100% of its health.
Spectacular's Vaporeon fainted.
Breloom lost 10% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Weavile (lvl 100 Weavile ?).
Weavile is exerting its pressure!
Breloom used Mach Punch.
It's super effective!
Weavile lost 100% of its health.
Spectacular's Weavile fainted.
Breloom lost 10% of its health.
---
Spectacular switched in Swampert (lvl 100 Swampert ?).
Breloom used Seed Bomb.
It's super effective!
Swampert lost 100% of its health.
Spectacular's Swampert fainted.
delaroche wins!
Spectacular: gg
delaroche: gg
Spectacular has left the room.
```


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

I was fucking around with my Game and noticed that Cap Crunch was missing. 

DEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give me my Cap Crunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I miss him 

Also hook me up with a gligar... I want to play the game again.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I was fucking around with my Game and noticed that Cap Crunch was missing.
> 
> DEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give me my Cap Crunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I miss him
> 
> Also hook me up with a gligar... I want to play the game again.



Cap Crunch? Who is?

And how would DEL have it?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Cap Crunch? Who is?
> 
> And how would DEL have it?


Nickname for a pokemon...
...


It's a Pokemon that I let him hold for breeding.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2009)

Me needz this game. I have had this urge to play the games again but it seems pointless with Platinum coming out in a few months. The time is better spent playing Resistance.


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I was fucking around with my Game and noticed that Cap Crunch was missing.
> 
> DEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give me my Cap Crunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I miss him
> 
> Also hook me up with a gligar... I want to play the game again.



Sorry dude. Both my DS and Pearl are at my girl's place. The earliest I could get it back to you is Monday night. That's if I go back tonight. If not then you'll have to wait 'til next Monday. >_>

My fault. I'll try and figure out how to work the wi-fi at her place so I don't have to do it here.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

No rush, I was just messing with the battle tower.
I want to play again but I'm tired of my pokes.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

del, what did you use to record all that? Was there an online program you can use to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

It's called Shoddy battle. You can save your battle logs.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 7, 2009)

Ugh... I'm breeding pokemon for the battle tower and it's so freakin tedious.  I can only play for like 45 minutes a day because after breeding/hatching I am fed up with the game.

-.-


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2009)

Which is why you need to have all the little shortcuts to breeding before hand.

Do you know them all?


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> No rush, I was just messing with the battle tower.
> I want to play again but I'm tired of my pokes.



I feel that. I'm still running that same BulkyNite team from hella months back. I want something new. I finally found some dope shit with Counter Slowbro. Fat fuck can survive +5 DD Earthquake from Gyrados. Beastly mother fucker. xD He only learns counter from the Tutors in LeafGreen though 

I'm pretty sure I have a Gligar sitting around somewhere.



King Lloyd said:


> del, what did you use to record all that? Was there an online program you can use to battle?



\/\/



Biscuits said:


> It's called Shoddy battle. You can save your battle logs.





I hardly Wi-Fi anymore. Not 'cause I don't want to. I just can't find anyone to wi-fi with for worth a damn. When I Shoddy though I can put up 50 battles, easy.



MueTai said:


> Ugh... I'm breeding pokemon for the battle tower and it's so freakin tedious.  I can only play for like 45 minutes a day because after breeding/hatching I am fed up with the game.
> 
> -.-



Yeah.. gotta get yourself, everstones, dittos for each nature and a magmortar (or any other poke with flame body).

--

Anyone getting Shaymin at Toy r Us next week?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 8, 2009)

As I mentioned I was messing around in the Battle tower. I fucking to lost Quick Claw, then Horn drill and then Fissure...

I hate this fucking game.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 8, 2009)

^Bahaha, I feel your pain.  I once had a Pinsir sweep my team with Guillotine. 



Biscuits said:


> Which is why you need to have all the little shortcuts to breeding before hand.
> 
> Do you know them all?



No.   I wasn't aware of any breeding shortcuts.



delirium said:


> Yeah.. gotta get yourself, everstones, dittos for each nature and a magmortar (or any other poke with flame body).



Whoa, never heard of this.  Does flame body decrease hatching time or something?  And what do the everstones do?  I thought those were for keeping pkmn unevolved.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 8, 2009)

O.k 
first thing you want to have before you start breeding are a bunch of dittos with the popular natures. 
Adamant, Jolly, impish, Bold, Modest, Timid. etc etc.
Have at least 1 Everstone.
Also you want a Pokemon who has Flamebody to cut the hatching time by half or something, I forgot the exact number. I think the Pokemon has to be first on your party, I'm not sure.

And above all else you want to have in your head or whatever exactly what Pokemon you want and if it needs egg moves or whatever.

Also another advanced Breeding method is to chain breed so that your egg has a high chance of getting good ivs, if you're interested in that then I'll elaborate more.

What the Everstone does is it gives the egg the same nature as the pokemon who's holding the Everstone. 
So give Ditto the Everstone and the eggs will have it's nature.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 8, 2009)

delirium said:


> Anyone getting Shaymin at Toy r Us next week?



Whoa. Had no idea that they were giving away Shaymin! Thank god I'm actually driving to California tomorrow for vacation, so I'll stop by a Toys 'R Us on the way out, haha.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 8, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> O.k
> first thing you want to have before you start breeding are a bunch of dittos with the popular natures.
> Adamant, Jolly, impish, Bold, Modest, Timid. etc etc.
> Have at least 1 Everstone.
> ...



Wow thanks dude that's amazing.  I'm gonna go catch me some more Dittos!  I just dug up some everstones in the underground too, freakin sweet.  

I'm making a sandstorm battle tower team with a Tyranitar, Garchomp and Bronzong.  I'm gonna breed dragon dance into my Tyran, but as far as Garchomp and Bronzong go, are there any good moves I should breed into them?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 8, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Wow thanks dude that's amazing.  I'm gonna go catch me some more Dittos!  I just dug up some everstones in the underground too, freakin sweet.
> 
> I'm making a sandstorm battle tower team with a Tyranitar, Garchomp and Bronzong.  I'm gonna breed dragon dance into my Tyran, but as far as Garchomp and Bronzong go, are there any good moves I should breed into them?


You might want to breed Earthquake onto Garchomp since he doesn't learn it naturally, and you don't want to waste a TM. Outrage is probably the only other move you would want to get on it. All depends on the type of Garchomp you want. 

I think it's impossible to get egg moves on Bronzong, since it's genderless.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 9, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> Serebii has tons of info on the Japanese version!
> 
> Information Blow-Out!



..aaah im sooo gettin'


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I haven't really had any competitive battles. All I did was battle a few people in G/S/C when it was popular. I was still a noob at this point and had plenty of legendaries.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys should I get an action replay? Will it mess up my DS?

@Del.

Can I see your EV, IV and moveset spread for Dragonite?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 9, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Whoa. Had no idea that they were giving away Shaymin! Thank god I'm actually driving to California tomorrow for vacation, so I'll stop by a Toys 'R Us on the way out, haha.


I think it's only for Platinum though. Or at least that is what I've been told.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Guys should I get an action replay? Will it mess up my DS?
> 
> @Del.
> 
> Can I see your EV, IV and moveset spread for Dragonite?


Really, up to you. Unless you use some really untrustworthy codes, it shouldn't mess anything up, and even if you do end up using an untrustworthy one, it should only affect the save file and not the actual game or DS.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> I think it's only for Platinum though. Or at least that is what I've been told.


No, Platinum hasn't been released Stateside yet; the event is for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 10, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> No, Platinum hasn't been released Stateside yet; the event is for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl:


I know hasn't been released stateside, which is why it did sound a little fishy to me. I just passing along the news.


----------



## delirium (Feb 10, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Guys should I get an action replay? Will it mess up my DS?
> 
> @Del.
> 
> Can I see your EV, IV and moveset spread for Dragonite?



I have an action replay and my game is fine. The only thing I use it for though is TM's, items and rare candies.

--

You've made a wise choice in choosing my Dragonite, I actually don't know what the IV's are (ideally you want 30-31 in Def and Sp Def) but it goes like this:

Dragonite @ Lum Berry
Inner Focus
252 HP/160 Def/98 Sp Def
Impish
~Thunder Wave
~Dragon Claw
~Fire Blast
~Roost

_How to use this Dragonite:_

This is a lead. An anti-lead specifically. The amount of pokemon that can counter this as a lead are _very_ few. Counters? Boosted Ice Attacks and Trickers. Notice that I said BOOSTED Ice Attacks. This means STAB, Choice Specs/Band, Life Orb or stat boosters (Calm Mind, Swords Dance etc). If the other pokemon doesn't have any of these things than this 'Nite has nothing to be scared of. Let it hit you with the Ice Attack and cripple it with T-Wave. Sometimes the person switches or sometimes the try and kill it off. Either way you can Roost off the damage (also making that 4x Ice weakness only 2x). Common unboosted Ice Attacks come from Infernape and Gengar (HP Ice) and Lucario and Gallade (Ice Punch). Exceptions to the BOOST rule are Ice Shard and Ice Fang. Dragonite can survive Ice Shard from Weavile and Mamoswine if they're not Banded and not only can this 'Nite survive a LO Ice Fang from Gyarados it can do so even after one Dragon Dance.

The other counter to this are Trick leads. The thing about this though is that these aren't 'real' counters in a sense. This 'Nite is just supposed to be a pain in the ass. If it takes really strong Ice Attacks to take it down. Just image Stone Edge (45% at most) or neutral attacks. But once it's done fucking up leads it could be gone and my team would still do pretty good without it. And so if I want a Choice Scarf Tricked onto any of my pokemon it's this one. But sometimes you might open with t-wave, they Tick and get the Lum Berry and heal the paralyze and that can suck. But it's a lot better than getting your wall tricked.

Lum Berry is to absorb leads that induce status like Roserade, Gengar etc. Then you can t-wave or Fire Blast away. Dragon Claw is for the most reliable STAB and Fire Blast makes it a Skarm-Bliss breaker and a Scizor counter. Be weary of Taunters, too. If you know a Taunt is coming just Dragon Claw away. It's a 2HKO easy since most Taunters are frail. This is also a good Togekiss counter. No flinching because of Inner Focus and you can t-wave it.

I think that's all there is to know. Oh yeah. I also love t-waving Azelf leads and then switching to Dusknoir as they explode. Fucking hilarious. xD

But if you run into some other questions about this 'Nite or if you want any to know any of my other pokemons spreads and strats just let me know. My Dusknoir and PorygonZ are pretty heavy as well. If you take a look on Smogon you'll notice they changed up PorygonZ's strats. They have the Choice Scarf version as the main strat now. I popularized that shit on Shoddy. Been using it for at least 6 months now. I run Dark Pulse instead of HP Fighting though.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 10, 2009)

_Niko, I wouldn't suggest Action Replay if you plan on going to any tournaments.

And if anybody wants a Pokemon, just PM me. I can usually breed in an hour or two, if I don't already have one ready._


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 10, 2009)

I planned on purchasing another Nintendo DS, specifically to finish _The World Ends With You_, though with the announcement of this title I’m even more inclined to buy the handheld again. It’s a shame; however, that every ounce of data from my previous games (Pearl, Leaf-green, Emerald, and Fire-red) was lost as soon as I sold the cartridges. Looks like I'll have to start anew, which isn't entirely a bad thing.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Pre-order bonus. A tiny little Giratina.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 11, 2009)

Hyde said:


> _Niko, I wouldn't suggest Action Replay if you plan on going to any tournaments.
> 
> And if anybody wants a Pokemon, just PM me. I can usually breed in an hour or two, if I don't already have one ready._



Do you have to have some attachment in order to trade with Wi-Fi?  I'm a DS newbie.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Do you have to have some attachment in order to trade with Wi-Fi?  I'm a DS newbie.



If you have a router, you can use the Wi-Fi in the DS to connect to your router and that's how easy it is.

There is an attachment you can use but it is expensive, not very reliable and hard to find, i believe they have been discontinued.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 11, 2009)

delirium said:


> I have an action replay and my game is fine. The only thing I use it for though is TM's, items and rare candies.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've been pimping it on Shoddy and its awesome. Though I switched Flamethrower with Fire Blast b/c of accuracy.


----------



## delirium (Feb 11, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Thanks, I've been pimping it on Shoddy and its awesome. Though I switched Flamethrower with Fire Blast b/c of accuracy.



Might have been you then. I ran into someone recently who was asking about my Dragonite and I told 'em it was a one of a kind. xD Then they said they ran into one like it the other day >_>

Anyway, how does Flamethrower work on it? I've been thinking about changing the nature from Impish to Relaxed. I use Fire Blast 'cause Impish takes away SpA points. And with no EV's invested I could use the extra power to scare Skarm and Grass types away. If the extra power isn't needed though I'll gladly switch for the accuracy. I hate missing an FB during a crucial part of the match or I run out of PP -______-

--

Biscuits where you at dude? This is my last night home before I'm gone another 5 days. Get on so I can give you CapCrunch back. Let's battle too. I wanna use my lol Captain Planet team.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucky I checked the thread randomly.

I got a new DS so I got a new FC as well. 
Give me yours again and give me a sec to get mine.

Edit: also has any major updates happened to the game? 
I haven't played in months so I have no clue on whats legal or not anymore.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2009)

my FC is 4854 7901 9467

i gave you my Wobbo BTW if you still have it. It's lol in the Battle Tower.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2009)

o.k my new one is 2106 3890 6372.

lol I was wondering what that wobbo was doing in my box.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2009)

The metagame changed into a more offensive game. Scizor got Bullet Punch and Superpower from the move tutors so you got a lotta those running around. Also got a lot of Dragons running Lum Berry/Life Orb Outrages. Good walls are hard to come by. WAAAY more trickers than there needs to be, too. And of course Latias is unbanned without Soul Dew.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2009)

What about Garchomp? Is he Uber or what? I heard they were discussing it.

K, So what rules do you want?
I'm so rusty I don't remember them...


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2009)

Garchomp is banned but sucks in Ubers lol but Latios might come down to OU, too.

Sleep, Species, Evasion, OHKO, Hax Item and Ubers clauses.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2009)

iight give me a minute to make a quick make shift team (puts chomp in box)


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh.. I actually don't mind Garchomp. I don't think it should be in Ubers. If you wanna use him that's cool.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2009)

Damnit. I shoulda known you were gonna SS it up. That team got murdered. xD

GG


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 12, 2009)

delirium said:


> Damnit. I shoulda known you were gonna SS it up. That team got murdered. xD
> 
> GG


Good Game. Fuck battling on DS. Shoddy is just so much faster.

I don't know what it is, I just love sandstorm.
Plus T-tar is like my favorite poke. 

I might get back on Shoddy for a few days, until SF4 is out.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 12, 2009)

Need to go to Toys R Us to pick up Shaymin tomorrow.  Can't wait to get Platinum.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm installing shoddy tonight, so if anyone wants to play, probably later in the night, we can get some games in.

Its probably been a solid year since I've played though. so I have no idea what to do.. and my team is probably hella out dated.


----------



## MueTai (Feb 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If you have a router, you can use the Wi-Fi in the DS to connect to your router and that's how easy it is.
> 
> There is an attachment you can use but it is expensive, not very reliable and hard to find, i believe they have been discontinued.



Wow that's awesome I never knew it was that easy.  I'm gonna try that out today.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Wow that's awesome I never knew it was that easy.  I'm gonna try that out today.



No problem. If you are still having problems with that, i'll try and link you to some more detailed help.
---
In other news, here's pics of that Giratina pre-order bonues.



More pictures in the link:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah im totally get Shaymin event


----------



## Hyde (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn, I REALLY hope GameStop holds a PBR tournament for Platinum's release! I know they will! They HAVE to!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 14, 2009)

I got the Shaymin from ToysRus 

Also, i'm getting wifi this monday and I need a favor from somebody who has action replay (or is just generous). I need someone to trade me Choice Band, Choice Specs, Choice Scarf, Expert Belt and Focus Sash.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 16, 2009)

So who all got Shaymin? I considered it but never went and got it, guess I missed out lol.

On that note, the movie (with Shaymin, which aired Friday, which was the reason for the giveaway) was disappointing imo. Shaymin talking telepathically... yeahhh I don't know. The only Pokemon I can put up with talking is Meowth, the others just really lame it up. The actual story also seemed pretty similar to the 2nd pokemon movie.. at least in some aspects. Guess you can't expect much from it though, I just hope the next one with the Johto tie-in is better lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 16, 2009)

My sister got Shaymin, haven't really played Diamond in forever since I gave mine to my little sister.

But I'll probably start over fresh with Platinum, I actually kind of want that Giratina figure.

Btw, what's shoddy?


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I had no idea this was coming out so soon 

I'll definitely be getting it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I had no idea this was coming out so soon
> 
> I'll definitely be getting it.



I had no idea you were a fan. Doesn't your condition mean you won't ever stop playing this?


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I had no idea you were a fan. Doesn't your condition mean you won't ever stop playing this?


No, it just means I will OCD about levels and spend 3 weeks getting to level 50 before the first gym 

Crushing my liking for the game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> No, it just means I will OCD about levels and spend 3 weeks getting to level 50 before the first gym
> 
> Crushing my liking for the game.



That's brutal. Poor Misty, you must really give it to her, you must beat her into submission without any mercy. You must attack her weak and soft Starly with your powerful Pikachu....


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried to stop as of recently, but it's so hard


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I've tried to stop as of recently, but it's so hard



Yeah, I bet it's hard to stop doing it when battling Misty.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Why aren't you on MSN?  

Are you a casual gamer memos, or an OCD EV/IV guy?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Why aren't you on MSN?
> 
> Are you a casual gamer memos, or an OCD EV/IV guy?



I'll be on later, i have to go somewhere in a minute

What is EV/IV?

I'm a serious gamer, I probably get OCD-like on most FF and MGS games but not much else. I only collected about 100 pokemon in _Diamond_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'll be on later, i have to go somewhere in a minute
> 
> What is EV/IV?
> 
> I'm a serious gamer, I probably get OCD-like on most FF and MGS games but not much else. I only collected about 100 pokemon in _Diamond_



EVs and IVs are too complicated to explain fully so im gonna dumb it down. EVs are effor value points that you get from battles ( only battles that give you exp.). But pokemon give different EVs. For example, Bidoofs gives EV points for HP. So if your pokemon EVs is filled on HP if can be a tank. IVs are Natures of a pokemon..Jolly, Adamant, Timid and such. Serebii.net explains it a lot better though.

But yeah EV and IV training is long and a pain in the ass. But that seperates from casual gamers for serios/competitive gamers.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> EVs and IVs are too complicated to explain fully so im gonna dumb it down. EVs are effor value points that you get from battles ( only battles that give you exp.). But pokemon give different EVs. For example, Bidoofs gives EV points for HP. So if your pokemon EVs is filled on HP if can be a tank. IVs are Natures of a pokemon..Jolly, Adamant, Timid and such. Serebii.net explains it
> 
> But yeah EV and IV training is long and a pain in the ass. But that seperates from casual gamers for serios/competitive gamers.



I would never bother with that stuff. Way too pointless when you have a powered up Dialga.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2009)

EVs and IVs can make a big difference though. EVs can add up to 63 points to any stat (sometimes a bit more with a nature bonus). That's a pretty big difference, and with Power Items+Pokeru+Vitamins, it doesn't take to long to do.

As for IVs, they don't have anything to do with natures (except for Legendary Pokemon, where Natures get tied into legal IV combinations due to being unable to breed them, but that's really getting into the specific mechanics of it). The easiest way to think of them, despite this of course not really being what they are, would be as "bonus points" in each stat, similar to EVs, only not obtained through hard work, but a slightly different method. When a Pokemon is caught/an egg is picked up from the daycare, it's assigned a number between 0-31 in each stat. Whatever number the game ends up picking for that Pokemon will be the number of bonus points that Pokemon will gain in that stat as it levels up. So it could get none if it's 0, or 31 if it gets a perfect IV in that stat. IVs are much harder and time consuming to get good than EVs (which just require a bit of time), since they require a lot of hard work, time, and some luck through breeding (or resetting if it's a Legendary you're after).

So, if a Pokemon has no IVs or EVs in a stat, it will be 94 points lower in that stat than a Pokemon that has its EVs and IVs in it maxed out (and a bit more than that when factoring in the bonus from having a Nature that strengthens that stat as well). Of course, if you're not interested in competitively battling, it doesn't really matter, but if you are, then that amount of points is quite significant. 

And EVs/IVs also apply to legendary Pokemon like Dialga, so you'd be at a disadvantage against other ones if they were EV trained ans were continuoulsy soft-reset on until a good IV spread and nature were found on them, but you didn't on your own Dialga.

And as for the person who mentioned Shoddy, it's an online Pokemon battle simulator:


It's pretty fun and what I use when I feel like battling, since you can select your team, then punch in their EVs, and select their items, moves, ect, and be right off trying the team and seeing how well the team works without having to actually catch and breed the Pokemon and such.

If you want some screenshots to see how it looks:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 16, 2009)

iv's are a waste of time to me plus I've never understood why people will actually sit down and calculate ivS and evs.Pokemon is about fun not maths and calculations,plus the platinum tutor moves have made the metagame even worse in my opinion


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2009)

Meh, people have fun in different ways. Some people like breeding and breeding to see their hard work pay off when they get awesome 26/31/27/20/27/31 IVs on a Poke and be able to do awesome with it as a result, and other people like simply just playing right off the bat and not worrying about any of that.

As for Platinum, eh, it's just a slightly different set of Pokes used most now. Don't really think the meta-game is too much better or worse than DP; each had their good and bad points, so the shift doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't mind EV training, but I always hated breeding so IV is a no no D:


----------



## Masurao (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I don't mind EV training, but I always hated breeding so IV is a no no D:



Same here. I usually EV train, and I do breed for beneficial natures, but don't bother with checking IV's.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I EV train after I beat the Elite 4 tho.

No point making an easy game even easier.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would never bother with that stuff. Way too pointless when you have a powered up Dialga.



A properly EV trained Salamence could 1KO Dialaga.

Btw, I decided that i'm gonna get action replay after it took me over 2 hours to get the right Nature I wanted on my Breloom.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> A properly EV trained Salamence could 1KO Dialaga.
> 
> Btw, I decided that i'm gonna get action replay after it took me over 2 hours to get the right Nature I wanted on my Breloom.



This is why i wouldn't go into competitive play, i do not pay enough attention to the stats to be good enough. All i care is to play the game as it is.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> A properly EV trained Salamence could 1KO Dialaga.
> 
> Btw, I decided that i'm gonna get action replay after it took me over 2 hours to get the right Nature I wanted on my Breloom.


Not if Dialga's EV trained too, though:

Max Special Attack SpecsMence Fire Blast v. 252 Hp/252 Sp. Def Careful Dialga: 525 Atk vs 328 Def & 404 HP (120 Base Power): 276 - 326 (68.32% - 80.69%)

Max Attack CBMence EQ v. 252 HP/252 Def Impish Dialga: 607 Atk vs 372 Def & 404 HP (100 Base Power): 236 - 278 (58.42% - 68.81%)

Max Attack DDMence would need 2 DD's under its belt to be able to OHKO the same Dialga when holding Life Orb: 
810 Atk vs 372 Def & 404 HP (100 Base Power): 406 - 478 (100.50% - 118.32%)

Being unable to hurt Dialga with super-effective STAB moves really hurts. =/

Damage Calc I used:
Here's an interesting take on how the US intelligence agency is picking up on how to do the same


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is why i wouldn't go into competitive play, i do not pay enough attention to the stats to be good enough. All i care is to play the game as it is.



Its not all that difficult really. You just have to think about what kind of Smogon set the person if using (putting in consideration that everyone uses Shoddy pokemon sets)


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2009)

So I got shoddy back now 

Metagame doesn't seem to have changed all that much IMO, I only played 2 games but I won them both with a team pretty similar to my old team.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 18, 2009)

Its just annoying with the amount of Scizors there are now. Especially with its new move Superpower.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 18, 2009)

_Niko Bellic (and anyone tempted to AR), just ask me if you need anything...I'm great and efficient when it comes to breeding, and have at least one of every item legally obtainable as of now (which I can duplicate, thanks to Ditto)...

Once my Wi-Fi gets here, that is... _


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 18, 2009)

Im sad Garchomp was placed in Uber


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 18, 2009)

ShikonSoulreaper said:


> Im sad Garchomp was placed in Uber



Yeah how was Garchomp considered uber? Salamence's speed and attack is higher than Garchomps. I think Scizor should be considered uber. Like seriously, Techician + Bullet punch = Curbstomp.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 19, 2009)

Preordered the game finally and now I must get a preorder in for that Blue DSi so I can have a new system to play it on and if I need to use my GBA cartridges there is my old DS Lite


----------



## Munak (Feb 19, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah how was Garchomp considered uber? Salamence's speed and attack is higher than Garchomps. I think Scizor should be considered uber. Like seriously, Techician + Bullet punch = Curbstomp.



Wasn't it because of Yachechomp? If memory serves, there's no way a SDed Chomp could be taken down by at least one pokemon. (With SR up.)

Though I really do hope there is something that could be done about it.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 19, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah how was Garchomp considered uber? Salamence's speed and attack is higher than Garchomps. I think Scizor should be considered uber. Like seriously, Techician + Bullet punch = Curbstomp.


Scizor can be handled. Things like Zapdos (which now has Heat Wave) wall it all day. Plus, even with Technician, Bullet Punch is still only a 90 Power move (40x1.5 Tech Boost= 60 x 1.5 STAB Boost= 90), meaning it won't be doing as much damage as a Draco Meteor or Outrage (120x1.5 STAB Boost=180, twice Bullet Punch's power).

Garchomp, though, there wasn't much that could handle. When holding a Yache berry, it wold come in when safe, Swords Dance (something that Salamance doesn't have) on the switch, survive whatever attack the opponent uses due to Yache Berry and its bulk (which Salamance doesn't have on the special side), and then KO with Outrage or Earthquake (STAB Earthquake being another thing that Salamance doesn't have, that Chomp does, giving it near perfect type coverage with just STAB moves). There was practically nothing that could handle Chomp, and stop it from taking out at least one or two of your Pokes, and thus it was moved to Ubers. Beyond that, there was also the electric attacks/T-wave immunity, which Chomp greatly enjoyed, and Sand Veil, which made it even more annoying when it was in the Sand.

And Garchomp is faster than Mence, at least before a Dragon Dance. Mence has 100 speed, while Chomp has 102 (a unique speed tier, which is another thing that made it annoying).


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 19, 2009)

The breeding process and EV training is not what I find difficult, it is crafting a team that is well balanced while still “powerful”. I’m not entirely sure who compliments who and so forth. At the moment my team is as follows:

- Salamence [Physical Sweeper]
- Lucario [Extreme Speed, Close Combat, Hidden Power: Ice]
- Blissy [Special Wall]
- Skarmory [Physical Wall]
- Magenzone [Compliment Salamence]
- Tyranitar [No special reason]


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Feb 19, 2009)

IV and EV's aren't fair to the Pokemon themselves,I bet some of the Pokemon feel sad when you release them because they don't have correct natures,it's not their fault..

Then again,I'm EV training for the Battle Tower >>.

 But this type of training and breeding is great for competitive training.
I suppose,it's really no different from letting boxers go,and breeding animals.

 So,what the pichu are you guys talking about right now?


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 19, 2009)

Pika-chan said:


> IV and EV's aren't fair to the Pokemon themselves,I bet some of the Pokemon feel sad when you release them because they don't have correct natures,it's not their fault..
> 
> Then again,I'm EV training for the Battle Tower >>.
> 
> ...



The Pokemon that do not fit the correct nature for battle purposes can always be used as an offering for a Pokemon that you _do_ want, with the correct nature, to someone who does not care for IV's and such. Also, it seems as if we are discussing the OU ("_Over-used_") and UU ("_Under-used_") tier lists for competitive play. Personally, I'm trying to find a good build for a team, though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 20, 2009)

Ever since Pearl for me, I've always kept a strictly ice-type based team (which is currently Glaceon, Jynx, Froslass, Walrein, and Articuno).

I've tried my best to balance out any type of glaring weakness/imbalance the team would have (which obviously would have the most to do with some sort of fire based offensive counter measure, as well as fighting/rock/steel).  Thankfully, I made sure to have a mix of water type moves in Glaceon/Walrein's movesets (and having Jynx with psychic based moves, Froslass with ghost based moves, and Articuno with flying based moves is a good measure).

I like to think for only having a very set standard of ice and primary ice pokemon, that my team is quite well balanced.

I swear, I'd make such a good ice-type gym leader irl. ;P


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2009)

Picked up Platinum again, after not playing it for a while. I get to the Veilstone Gym, and then I run into this:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 21, 2009)

Guys I made Azumarill set that im gonna pimp on Shoddy.

Ability:Huge Power
EVs: 6 HP / 252 / 252
Jolly nature
-Belly Drum
-Aqua Jet
-Ice Punch
-Brick Break

Sweeper set with Aqua that will always allow you to attack first. Brick break is for Scizors that will probably bullet punch. You can switch up the moves to your liking of course.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what starter they're gonna go with this time around on Platinum?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Guys I made Azumarill set that im gonna pimp on Shoddy.
> 
> Ability:Huge Power
> EVs: 6 HP / 252 / 252
> ...


Disregard this I suck cocks.


Sin said:


> Does anyone know what starter they're gonna go with this time around on Platinum?


Same starters.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Disregard this I suck cocks.
> 
> Same starters.


Well yeah, it's the same 3, but for example I picked the penguin thingy last time around (I can't remember what its name is D: ). I'll go with something different for Platinum.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Well yeah, it's the same 3, but for example I picked the penguin thingy last time around (I can't remember what its name is D: ). I'll go with something different for Platinum.



I usually pick the grass pokemon as it is the best starter but i think this time i will pick the penguin thingy too.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I'll go with fire this time around.

I haven't gone with fire since Cyndaquil.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> I think I'll go with fire this time around.
> 
> I haven't gone with fire since Cyndaquil.



Whenever I pick the fire type as a starter I get bored during that playthrough and never go far. No idea why


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

Torchic just looked much lamer than the other two starters in its series.

Charmander-Cyndaquil ruled during the early games tho.

Even if there is a sort of quiet charm about bulbasaur <3


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Torchic just looked much lamer than the other two starters in its series.
> 
> Charmander-Cyndaquil ruled during the early games tho.
> 
> Even if there is a sort of quiet charm about bulbasaur <3



Bulbasaur pretty much played the whole game for me back on the Gameboy


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 21, 2009)

^Same with me, except it was Charmandar for moi.  Once he got to Charizard, it was a breeze it felt like.  Then again I was a level fiend, so I was always at least 5 levels above what I needed to be for gym battles/Elite Four stuff.

Nowadays though, as mentioned earlier....I'm an ice type fiend.  Lorelei would be so proud.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll probably go with Infernape this time since I picked Piplup last time. I never pick grass since it sucks lol.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

> so I was always at least 5 levels above what I needed to be for gym battles/Elite Four stuff.



I'm always like 20 above the gym leader D:

@Niko: There we go, Piplup lol. I picked Grass back when I got it when it first came out, never finished it, got it stolen, rebought it, went with Piplup and finished it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I'll probably go with Infernape this time since I picked Piplup last time. I never pick *grass* since it *sucks* lol.



I'm going to fuckin' kill you

I'ma chargin mah Solar Beam

---

I should choose the fire type simply to have a different experience this time around.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm going to fuckin' kill you
> 
> I'ma chargin mah Solar Beam
> 
> ...



The only grass type I picked was Chikorita and that was after i beat the game like 3 times. I've always picked Water first, Fire second.

Also Blaziken > Infernape


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

Charizard/Cyndaquil's Final Evo > All Starters.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Ever since Pearl for me, I've always kept a strictly ice-type based team (which is currently Glaceon, Jynx, Froslass, Walrein, and Articuno).
> 
> I've tried my best to balance out any type of glaring weakness/imbalance the team would have (which obviously would have the most to do with some sort of fire based offensive counter measure, as well as fighting/rock/steel).  Thankfully, I made sure to have a mix of water type moves in Glaceon/Walrein's movesets (and having Jynx with psychic based moves, Froslass with ghost based moves, and Articuno with flying based moves is a good measure).
> 
> ...




Maybe you should pit your ice team against mine, as I am the NF Ice Gym Leader lol. I'm currently not playing competitively though, but once platinum comes out we can maybe give it a shot 



Sin said:


> Charizard/Cyndaquil's Final Evo > All Starters.



Qft 
They'll always be my favs.


----------



## Samurai G (Feb 21, 2009)

there doing this shit again? I guess its best if I learn how to train with the evs correctly this time around.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 22, 2009)

^Sounds like fun Shea!  I'll definitely keep that in mind.  I'll do my best to keep you posted once we can get some Platinum actionz in the US. ^_^


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 22, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Wasn't it because of Yachechomp? If memory serves, there's no way a SDed Chomp could be taken down by at least one pokemon. (With SR up.)
> 
> Though I really do hope there is something that could be done about it.



Yes, that was the main reason. What I don't get is that they allow Latias in OU w/ out the Soul Dew, so why don't they do the same for Garchomp and the yacheberry? Plus there are other pokemon like yanmega, how the hell do you kill it? the only way I can think of is a first strike ice move (ie ice shard) seeing how it can have speed boost and is pretty fast on its own.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I will move over my strongest pokemon from Diamond to Platinum as soon as possible I know they won't always listen to me until i get the necessary badges though.


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think I will move over my strongest pokemon from Diamond to Platinum as soon as possible I know they won't always listen to me until i get the necessary badges though.



you can still use them in linked battles, so i guess there is some value in doing that. Im going to myself, then I'll restart Pearl


----------



## Sin (Feb 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think I will move over my strongest pokemon from Diamond to Platinum as soon as possible I know they won't always listen to me until i get the necessary badges though.


I'll probably only move pokemon that aren't available by normal means.

I might even import a Charmander and use that as my starter


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 23, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> The breeding process and EV training is not what I find difficult, it is crafting a team that is well balanced while still ?powerful?. I?m not entirely sure who compliments who and so forth. At the moment my team is as follows:
> 
> - Salamence [Physical Sweeper]
> - Lucario [Extreme Speed, Close Combat, Hidden Power: Ice]
> ...


Your team has a huge weakness agaisnt Fighting types. Infernape could outspeed and sweep everyone except for Salamence.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2009)

i have 2 questions

how mutch does the regualar DS cost

and since this game use the DS clock i no longer have to worry about the internal battery  Right? or does the 4th game still have the internal battery.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be getting this eventually, i remember seeing the shelves of the gamestop piled with platinums when i went to pick up SF4 so i'll be rekindling my pokeflame. I got over 400 hours into my pearl...tons of EVd pokes...now they'll have a purpose again .


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i have 2 questions
> 
> how mutch does the regualar DS cost
> 
> and since this game use the DS clock i no longer have to worry about the internal battery  Right? or does the 4th game still have the internal battery.



You can check at your local retailer seeing as the price may vary from store to store along with special offers and such.

In the US the DS Lite is $170. In the UK they are ?130.

The internal battery? I don't know what you mean by that. Could you elaborate on what it is and how it pertains to the game?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You can check at your local retailer seeing as the price may vary from store to store along with special offers and such.
> 
> In the US the DS Lite is $170. In the UK they are ?130.
> 
> The internal battery? I don't know what you mean by that. Could you elaborate on what it is and how it pertains to the game?


can the DS Lite play GBA games?

the internal battery is someting pokemon games  after the 2nd generation have but it eventually run dry and timed events stop working like growing berries,ect but the GBC and GBA did not have a clock system i think the DS does.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> can the DS Lite play GBA games?
> 
> the internal battery is someting pokemon games  after the 2nd generation have but it eventually run dry and timed events stop working like growing berries,ect but the GBC and GBA did not have a clock system i think the DS does.



The DS Lite can play GBA games.

All of the DS models have internal clocks.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You can check at your local retailer seeing as the price may vary from store to store along with special offers and such.
> *
> In the US the DS Lite is $170*. In the UK they are ?130.
> 
> The internal battery? I don't know what you mean by that. Could you elaborate on what it is and how it pertains to the game?


The DS Lite is $130 in the U.S. The DSi, when it comes out, will cost $170 in the U.S.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 23, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Your team has a huge weakness agaisnt Fighting types. Infernape could outspeed and sweep everyone except for Salamence.



That is true, I hadn't noticed. I think I'll be finding replacements for most of my team except for Salamence and Blissy, who are the only two that I _really_ like on this team.

*New team Idea:*

? Aerodactyl [Jolly: Focus Sash]
- Taunt
- Stealth Rock
- Earthquake
- Rock Slide

? Salamence [Rash: Life Orb]:
- Draco Meteor
- Brick Break
- Fire Blast
- Roost

? Weavile [Jolly: Choice Band]:
- Pursuit
- Ice Shard
- Brick Break
- Ice Punch

? Starmie [Timid:Leftovers]:
- Rapid Spin
- Surf
- Thunderbolt
- Recover

? Blissy [Calm:Leftovers]
- Wish
- Softboiled
- Ice Beam
- Toxic

? Gyarados [Adamant:Life Orb]
- Dragon Dance
- Waterfall
- Ice Fang
- Stone Edge


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it would better if the life orb wasn't on Gyarados.


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> The DS Lite is $130 in the U.S. The DSi, when it comes out, will cost $170 in the U.S.



I got the price from the Gamespot site. I guess it's even cheaper than I thought and we, in the UK, are paying so much more.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll be getting this eventually, i remember seeing the shelves of the gamestop piled with platinums when i went to pick up SF4 so i'll be rekindling my pokeflame. I got over 400 hours into my pearl...tons of EVd pokes...now they'll have a purpose again .




lol i need to do the same! i just checked my diamond, got 700+ of game play hours there haha. Got like a box and a half of various fully trained pokes 8D...

cant wait for platinum to come out, played the jap version already, but havnt really explored it that much due to the language barrier... but yeah, hoping to get this with the DSi! woop woop! 83


----------



## ShikonSoulreaper (Feb 24, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> That is true, I hadn't noticed. I think I'll be finding replacements for most of my team except for Salamence and Blissy, who are the only two that I _really_ like on this team.
> 
> *New team Idea:*
> 
> ...




with a team like that I'd take you if I had my wifi working


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 25, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I think it would better if the life orb wasn't on Gyarados.



Hmm, what do you suggest I give him? Perhaps Leftovers would work?


----------



## Hyde (Feb 25, 2009)

Pika-chan said:


> IV and EV's aren't fair to the Pokemon themselves,I bet some of the Pokemon feel sad when you release them because they don't have correct natures,it's not their fault..
> 
> Then again,I'm EV training for the Battle Tower >>.
> 
> ...



I AM HERE TO MAKE WARRIORS, NOT PETS!


----------



## Jimin (Feb 25, 2009)

Hyde, you're taking this a little bit too seriously. I'm seriously considering not buying this game. I don't know if I want to devote hundreds of hours of my free time to Pokemon. I mean, lets say 300 hours. Next Pokemon game comes out, another 300 hours.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Hmm, what do you suggest I give him? Perhaps Leftovers would work?



Yeah Life Orb can screw your pokemon over if they get burned or poisoned.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 25, 2009)

That's true. And I just finished my Gyarados, but I'm unsure if I EV trained him properly. There were a few battles that I'm not sure if I recorded.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 27, 2009)

Is he fully trained in Attack and Speed?

Does he have Jolly or Adamant Natures?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 27, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm seriously considering not buying this game. I don't know if I want to devote hundreds of hours of my free time to Pokemon. I mean, lets say 300 hours. Next Pokemon game comes out, another 300 hours.



Just do what I'm doing, and not play competitively this time around. I may still battle with my Pokemon that have already been trained from D/P, but I won't be doing any new ones in Platinum. I plan on just playing it for the sake of playing it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2009)

Does the thing Nagato is in look familiar?


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _More tales from the unusual sets. Take note of my version of Scizor xD_ 




```
Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause, Soul Dew Clause
thund sent out Infernape (lvl 100 Infernape ?).
delaroche sent out Gardevoir (lvl 100 Gardevoir ?).
Gardevoir traced Infernape's Blaze!
Infernape used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around your foe's team!
Gardevoir used Thunder Wave.
Infernape is paralysed! It may be unable to move!
---
Gardevoir used Psychic.
It's super effective!
Infernape lost 100% of its health.
Infernape hung on using its Focus Sash!
Infernape used Fire Blast.
Infernape's attack missed!
---
Gardevoir used Psychic.
It's super effective!
Infernape lost 0% of its health.
thund's Infernape fainted.
---
thund switched in Gengar (lvl 100 Gengar ?).
Gengar used Substitute.
Gengar lost 25% of its health.
Gengar made a substitute!
Gardevoir used Psychic.
It's super effective!
The substitute took damage for Gengar!
Gengar's substitute faded!
---
Gengar used Explosion.
Gardevoir lost 100% of its health.
delaroche's Gardevoir fainted.
thund's Gengar fainted.
---
thund switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
delaroche switched in Snorlax (lvl 100 Snorlax ?).
Pointed stones dug into Snorlax.
Snorlax lost 12% of its health.
delaroche switched in Weezing (lvl 100 Weezing ?).
Pointed stones dug into Weezing.
Weezing lost 12% of its health.
Scizor used U-turn.
It's not very effective...
Weezing lost 20% of its health.
thund switched in Starmie (lvl 100 Starmie).
Weezing's leftovers restored its health a little!
Weezing restored 6% of its health.
---
Starmie used Surf.
Weezing lost 74% of its health.
delaroche's Weezing fainted.
Starmie lost 10% of its health.
---
delaroche switched in Kingdra (lvl 100 Kingdra ?).
Pointed stones dug into Kingdra.
Kingdra lost 12% of its health.
Kingdra used Hidden Power.
It's super effective!
Starmie lost 59% of its health.
Starmie used Thunderbolt.
Kingdra lost 41% of its health.
Starmie lost 10% of its health.
---
thund switched in Flygon (lvl 100 Flygon ?).
Kingdra used Hidden Power.
It doesn't affect Flygon...
---
delaroche switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Pointed stones dug into Scizor.
Scizor lost 12% of its health.
Flygon used U-turn.
It's not very effective...
Scizor lost 8% of its health.
thund switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
Scizor used Superpower.
Scizor lost 45% of its health.
Scizor's attack was lowered.
Scizor's defence was lowered.
Scizor used Roost.
Scizor restored 50% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
thund switched in Suicune (lvl 100 Suicune).
Suicune is exerting its pressure!
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
It's not very effective...
Suicune lost 11% of its health.
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 6% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 3% of its health.
---
Suicune used Calm Mind.
Suicune's special attack was raised.
Suicune's special defence was raised.
Scizor used Toxic.
Suicune was badly poisoned!
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 5% of its health.
Suicune is hurt by poison!
Suicune lost 6% of its health.
---
delaroche switched in Kingdra (lvl 100 Kingdra ?).
Pointed stones dug into Kingdra.
Kingdra lost 12% of its health.
Suicune used Calm Mind.
Suicune's special attack was raised.
Suicune's special defence was raised.
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 6% of its health.
Suicune is hurt by poison!
Suicune lost 12% of its health.
---
thund: thats new O-o
Kingdra used Surf.
It's not very effective...
Suicune lost 8% of its health.
Suicune used Ice Beam.
Kingdra lost 34% of its health.
delaroche's Kingdra fainted.
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 6% of its health.
Suicune is hurt by poison!
Suicune lost 19% of its health.
---
delaroche switched in Snorlax (lvl 100 Snorlax ?).
Pointed stones dug into Snorlax.
Snorlax lost 12% of its health.
thund switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Snorlax used Body Slam.
It's not very effective...
Scizor lost 21% of its health.
Snorlax's leftovers restored its health a little!
Snorlax restored 6% of its health.
---
Scizor used U-turn.
Snorlax lost 58% of its health.
thund switched in Starmie (lvl 100 Starmie).
Snorlax used Selfdestruct.
Starmie lost 21% of its health.
thund's Starmie fainted.
delaroche's Snorlax fainted.
---
thund switched in Flygon (lvl 100 Flygon ?).
delaroche switched in Ursaring (lvl 100 Ursaring ?).
Pointed stones dug into Ursaring.
Ursaring lost 12% of its health.
thund switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Ursaring used Swords Dance.
Ursaring's attack was sharply raised.
Ursaring's leftovers restored its health a little!
Ursaring restored 6% of its health.
---
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Ursaring lost 66% of its health.
Ursaring used Close Combat.
Scizor lost 79% of its health.
thund's Scizor fainted.
Ursaring's defence was lowered.
Ursaring's special defence was lowered.
Ursaring's leftovers restored its health a little!
Ursaring restored 6% of its health.
---
thund switched in Flygon (lvl 100 Flygon ?).
Flygon used Earthquake.
Ursaring lost 34% of its health.
delaroche's Ursaring fainted.
---
delaroche switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Pointed stones dug into Scizor.
Scizor lost 12% of its health.
Flygon used Earthquake.
Scizor lost 35% of its health.
Scizor used Toxic.
Flygon was badly poisoned!
Flygon is hurt by poison!
Flygon lost 6% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
thund switched in Suicune (lvl 100 Suicune).
Suicune is exerting its pressure!
Scizor used Roost.
Scizor restored 42% of its health.
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 6% of its health.
Suicune is hurt by poison!
Suicune lost 6% of its health.
---
Suicune used Calm Mind.
Suicune's special attack was raised.
Suicune's special defence was raised.
Scizor used U-turn.
Suicune lost 23% of its health.
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 6% of its health.
Suicune is hurt by poison!
Suicune lost 12% of its health.
---
Suicune used Surf.
Scizor lost 56% of its health.
Scizor used U-turn.
Suicune lost 24% of its health.
Suicune's leftovers restored its health a little!
Suicune restored 6% of its health.
Suicune is hurt by poison!
Suicune lost 19% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
It's not very effective...
Suicune lost 1% of its health.
thund's Suicune fainted.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
thund switched in Flygon (lvl 100 Flygon ?).
Flygon used Earthquake.
Scizor lost 34% of its health.
Scizor used Roost.
Scizor restored 50% of its health.
Flygon is hurt by poison!
Flygon lost 6% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
Scizor used Bullet Punch.
Flygon lost 31% of its health.
Flygon used Earthquake.
Scizor lost 37% of its health.
Flygon is hurt by poison!
Flygon lost 12% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
Flygon used Earthquake.
Scizor lost 33% of its health.
Scizor used Roost.
Scizor restored 50% of its health.
Flygon is hurt by poison!
Flygon lost 19% of its health.
Scizor's leftovers restored its health a little!
Scizor restored 6% of its health.
---
Flygon used Earthquake.
Scizor lost 33% of its health.
Scizor used Roost.
Scizor restored 50% of its health.
Flygon is hurt by poison!
Flygon lost 25% of its health.
thund's Flygon fainted.
delaroche wins!
thund has left the room.
```


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 28, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Is he fully trained in Attack and Speed?
> 
> Does he have Jolly or Adamant Natures?



Yes he is, and his nature is Adamant.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 1, 2009)

_Alright, I have Wi-Fi...PM me if there are any Pokemon you would like me to breed and train...

In this format:

Pokemon@Item (Ability)
EV Spread and Nature
-Move
-Move
-Move
-Move
Specific IVs_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 1, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Yes he is, and his nature is Adamant.



Then it should be fine.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

Who wants a Regigigas?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Mar 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ---



Meteor Mash > Konoha


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who wants a Regigigas?



I already have a Regigigas from doing the Regis transfer to my DS and capturing it. I might still do it because of his moveset


----------



## Shiron (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, the main selling point of this Regigigas is the ability to transfer it over to Platinum to unlock the Regi trio there, if you don't have the Advance games. I already have them though, so I'm not sure if I'll bother to get it. If I do, it'll probably just be for the Custap Berry attached to it.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 3, 2009)

2Shea said:


> Just do what I'm doing, and not play competitively this time around. I may still battle with my Pokemon that have already been trained from D/P, but I won't be doing any new ones in Platinum. I plan on just playing it for the sake of playing it


Same here.  I'll just beat the game then let it collect dust on the shelf lol.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

^If you were to try and get every Pokemon legally, I would imagine 300 hours is probably necessary at least.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^If you were to try and get every Pokemon legally, I would imagine 300 hours is probably necessary at least.


I know, not to mention the long hours of EV training your pokemon for competitive matches.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

^I imagine getting every Pokemon in your boxes is pretty impossible. Most people do trade and trade backs for the Pokedex.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I imagine getting every Pokemon in your boxes is pretty impossible. Most people do trade and trade backs for the Pokedex.


Actually, even if you give each individual Pokemon, including evolutions, their own spots in the boxes, you'd have enough space. There are 493 Pokemon, and 18 boxes in the PC, each of which can hold 30 Pokemon. 30x18=540, so there's enough space.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

^No, I mean this. To actually have a legal copy of each Pokemon. Isn't that practically impossible? Aren't most Pokemons scattered all over the games now? Aren't they almost all exclusives?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 3, 2009)

Getting the Regigigas just so I can have more gameplay value added to my Platinum Version that opens up the areas where you catch the other Regis.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you guys know if it's *all* Toys 'R' Us around the world or just those in the US?


----------



## Hyde (Mar 4, 2009)

_I'm dabbling in UU...Who knew there were such useful Pokemon there? I've had a few on my team before, but those were personal favorites...

Also, surprise sets for the win..._


----------



## Munak (Mar 5, 2009)

At least weather teams aren't cheap in UU.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone care to explain how competetive play changed?

I recently read some stuff and it seems that the Move Tutor changed a lot of things. For example, the great rise of Scizor and I've also seen Zapdos making a comeback into the OUs. Anything else other than the Move Tutor?


----------



## Hyde (Mar 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone care to explain how competetive play changed?
> 
> I recently read some stuff and it seems that the Move Tutor changed a lot of things. For example, the great rise of Scizor and I've also seen Zapdos making a comeback into the OUs. Anything else other than the Move Tutor?



Fucking toasters. 

Also, a lot of Heat Wave.

Oh, and since you're back, would you mind taking a look at one of my Singles teams? I hope I've improved a bit at team building.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2009)

Hyde said:


> Fucking toasters.
> 
> Also, a lot of Heat Wave.
> 
> Oh, and since you're back, would you mind taking a look at one of my Singles teams? I hope I've improved a bit at team building.



Yea I can check out your team if you want, but it's been a while since I've played so I don't know the new threats and whatnot.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 5, 2009)

When does Ambipom learn Fake out or how does it learn Fake out. I looked on Serebii but I didn't see Fake out anywhere.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2009)

Breed it from another pokemon that has it


----------



## Tachi67 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I'm going to be pretty impressed with this release. Though I still think they should make a game like Pokemon Crystal, Start in Johto, then go into Kanto. But instead Start in Sinnoh and go into Johto.(My Favorite Was Johto)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2009)

does 4th generation game have more item storage because Ruby haad a pathetic item storage i maxed both PC storage and my Bag storage that i have to make pokemon hold items.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 5, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> does 4th generation game have more item storage because Ruby haad a pathetic item storage i maxed both PC storage and my Bag storage that i have to make pokemon hold items.


The Item PC was completely removed in the 4th gen and your bag has unlimited storage space.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 6, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> The Item PC was completely removed in the 4th gen and your bag has unlimited storage space.



thats good because i never used pc storage.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 6, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea I can check out your team if you want, but it's been a while since I've played so I don't know the new threats and whatnot.



Do you plan on going on Shoddy any time soon?

I'll shoot my team over. (Thanks, yo)


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 6, 2009)

Tachi67 said:


> I think I'm going to be pretty impressed with this release. Though I still think they should make a game like Pokemon Crystal, Start in Johto, then go into Kanto. But instead Start in Sinnoh and go into Johto.(My Favorite Was Johto)



I loved that too, it elongated the gameplay. I no longer follow the series anymore, but I still enjoy the games so I'll definitely be getting this when it comes out. As sad as it is, I haven't even finished Pearl yet, I barely have time to play any games on my ds.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 7, 2009)

On one hand, I'm going to flip when I buy this game.

On the other hand, all the Scizor and Trick abuse is going to annoy me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 8, 2009)

I got my event Regigigas today .

Its lvl 100 and it knows 
Iron Head
Rock Slide
Icy Wind
Crush Grip


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I got my event Regigigas today .
> 
> Its lvl 100 and it knows
> Iron Head
> ...



I'll trade you a Lv.7 Pikachu for that


----------



## Stroev (Mar 8, 2009)

Lack of item storage annoyed me like fffff-

Spin the stylus or use the traditional way, took forever to get to the bottom.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I got my event Regigigas today .
> 
> Its lvl 100 and it knows
> Iron Head
> ...



lvl 100? Doesn't that mean you can't EV train it?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 8, 2009)

^I just realized that as well. Sharp thinking.

OK, I really don't think I'm gonna buy this game. The Pokedex thing is insane. I remember I got 250 in Gold only for it to get deleted before i could find someone with a Celebi. You add to the fact that its almost impossible to get legendaries from the old game, exclusives, and needing to buy items for certain things. Argh.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2009)

^Yes; you can use vitamins on it, but that's it. That's why it's kind of sucky, if you're not interested in using it to ulnock the Regi trio in Platinum or the Custap Berry.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 9, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> ^Yes; you can use vitamins on it, but that's it. That's why it's kind of sucky, if you're not interested in using it to ulnock the Regi trio in Platinum or the Custap Berry.



I'm going to have some fun with that berry. 

And not with Wobbuffet, either.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL Wobbuffet. So bloody annoying that they classified it as an Uber.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lvl 100? Doesn't that mean you can't EV train it?



Well yeah I assume.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 11, 2009)

Manaphy isn't uber anymore


----------



## Shiron (Mar 11, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Manaphy isn't uber anymore


Not currently; nothing has been decided about Manaphy yet (although you probably undersatnd that, I'll clarify for those that don't). It's technically in Limbo right now, as it's currently being tested. The test will last for about a month, after which it's status (OU or Uber) will be voted on by the people who met the requirements. Whatever's decided then will be where it'll go, at least until Stage 3 of the Suspect Test process, where all of the suspects (Garchomp, Deoxys-S, Shaymin-S, Latias, Latios, and Manaphy, along with possibly Ho-oh and Deoxys-D) will be tested together.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

11 more days


----------



## Masurao (Mar 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> 11 more days



....till I pop another 100+ hours in a Pokemon game.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Good ol' times


----------



## Hyde (Mar 12, 2009)

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!

I've lost my Diamond cartridge! 400+ hours of breeding, EV Training, and Battle Towering, and all!!!


----------



## MueTai (Mar 12, 2009)

Man that really fuckin sucks.  I don't know how you could play it so much though, I've been a pokemon fan since I was a kid but I'm 70 hours in and having cleared the elite 4 and caught all the legendaries I'm pretty bored with the game.  It just doesn't have the charm, or maybe I've just finally grown out of pokemon...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> The Item PC was completely removed in the 4th gen and your bag has unlimited storage space.


well thats awesome


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 15, 2009)

So heres Smogons new CAP pokemon. This is probably my favorite just because of the appearance


----------



## Besh Boa (Mar 17, 2009)

Hyde said:


> FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!
> 
> I've lost my Diamond cartridge! 400+ hours of breeding, EV Training, and Battle Towering, and all!!!



Do you know what it's like to have the GB version die out from *old batteries*? All the hours and gameplay gone. That is true pain


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 18, 2009)

its out in english version yay!
Crunchyroll.com FREE 2-Week Trail Anime Membership


----------



## Hentai (Mar 18, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its out in english version yay!
> Crunchyroll.com FREE 2-Week Trail Anime Membership



Most websites still say 23rd or 22nd.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 18, 2009)

i know, this is a rom file, so only for those with R4, or any of those devices could play it ^^'


----------



## Hentai (Mar 18, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i know, this is a rom file, so only for those with R4, or any of those devices could play it ^^'



I'd rather buy it


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol I have the English version now, it is great. =D


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't wait for it to come out I need my Pokemon back in my gaming


----------



## Hentai (Mar 19, 2009)

I want it, today i will order it goddamit.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2009)

So it's out.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 22, 2009)

A 2 inch Giratina figure.... About the size of a **** ******.

Well, I'm only at Jubilife City right now, kind of got a little tired after playing.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought a new HDD, so I'm going to have to wait to get this D:


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll most likely pick this up within a month or so, I'd love to pick it up right now but I'm way too busy to have much time to play.

Hope everyone has fun with it though


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone here breed IV's and can get me a Timid Crobat with Hidden Power Ground (Preferably 65+)?

Don't have much to offer since I'm all about battling. But I'll EV train your whole team? Get you any berry, item or TM? Starters? Egg move chain breeding? _Something_?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 23, 2009)

Got the game and played a bit of the beginning.  Big change around with the introduction part where you get your Pokemon and what not.  Gonna restart the game though since I didn't like my Pokemon's Nature.  

I don't think this version will be played to death like D/P but something to keep me occupied until Coro Coro finally admits that they are remaking G/S.  (Seriously if Movie 12's hints turn out to be just a tease at the community I will personally go to Game Freak and punch the staff in the face)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> Does anyone here breed IV's and can get me a Timid Crobat with Hidden Power Ground (Preferably 65+)?
> 
> Don't have much to offer since I'm all about battling. But I'll EV train your whole team? Get you any berry, item or TM? Starters? Egg move chain breeding? _Something_?



Still looking for a IV trained timid crobat with hidden power ground (preferably 65+)? :ho

You should tell me what gender you want it to be too.

You should also tell me what EV spread you want.

If you want any egg moves you should tell me those too. Or any specific moveset you want.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2009)

EV training I can do. Gender doesn't matter. Egg moves I'll need Nasty Plot. If you have Platinum then I'll need Heat Wave to be tutored. If not that's alright. I'll use my brother's. Or mine if get it Friday.

HUUUGE thanks. Been testing out this Crobat on Shoddy and I'm having tons of fun with it.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 23, 2009)

okay so it will hopefully come this week.

I cant wait....but i have to get used to the English language....i have only played the German Versions so far.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Completed the game, damn it was long x_x.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> EV training I can do. Gender doesn't matter. Egg moves I'll need Nasty Plot. If you have Platinum then I'll need Heat Wave to be tutored. If not that's alright. I'll use my brother's. Or mine if get it Friday.
> 
> HUUUGE thanks. Been testing out this Crobat on Shoddy and I'm having tons of fun with it.



I have your timid crobat with hidden power ground (65+) and nasty plot and heatwave. :ho
It also has confuse ray. I didn't know what to put for the 4th move, so I just kept that one.

FC: 4511 6357 8163


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 23, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Completed the game, damn it was long x_x.


WTF you finished it already? o_O


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2009)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I have your timid crobat with hidden power ground (65+) and nasty plot and heatwave. :ho
> It also has confuse ray. I didn't know what to put for the 4th move, so I just kept that one.
> 
> FC: 4511 6357 8163



Damn that was quick. What'd you do, hack it?

Oh yeah.. what do you want for it?

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> Damn that was quick. What'd you do, hack it?
> 
> Oh yeah.. what do you want for it?
> 
> FC: 4854 7901 9467



Can't think of anything I really want, but currently accepting green rep. :ho

Sorry for the delay, I was eating lunch.

[edit] currently in the wi-fi club.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright.. that's cool too. Getting on WiFi now.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2009)

This Crobat has Hidden Power Dark.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2009)

Who and how did you finish the game already?  I just started


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> This Crobat has Hidden Power Dark.



Oh crap. FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUC -

Yeah I calculated its hidden power using a shady HP calculator so I assumed it was ground type. D: D: D:

Well as soon as I can try again, I will begin attempt 2.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Played the Japanese version, so I knew what to do, didn't take long, I completed emerald in 16 hours (or what is 18)?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

fmylife.com said:
			
		

> Today, I texted my boyfriend to see if he wanted to finally have sex today. His response was "Can't, Platinum just came out." I didn't know what that meant so I searched "Platinum 3-22-2009" on Google. I found out he's talking about a new Pokemon game. FML



So does this sad story apply to any of you pokenerds?


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 23, 2009)

I just picked up platinum today. 

 I just started playing and I see a massive change. I didnt moves like leer would change my battle outcomes so easily, this definitely changes my pattern of fighting. I already excited.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 23, 2009)

I raise my pokeymangz the good ol' fashioned way.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 23, 2009)

evs and breeding is a pain. Its like raising children.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

What sane human being would video games over sex?


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> What sane human being would video games over sex?



An ex-GF of mine got back in touch with me because his current BF was always playing CoD4 and Tekken 5 DR  instead of paying attention to her.

I love videogames:ho

---

I haven't come across many changes yet but it is better than Diamond and Pearl for the moment.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish I gotten the game


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 23, 2009)

anyone have a link for Evs/ivs and nature list?  I need one badly


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> An ex-GF of mine got back in touch with me because his current BF was always playing CoD4 and Tekken 5 DR  instead of paying attention to her.
> 
> I love videogames:ho
> 
> ...



So after reading this and checking out pokemonplatinum.com, this game isn't all too different from diamond or pearl, huh?

So in your people's opinion, is this game worth it for a non-pokemaniac to buy?  I like pokemon, but not enough to play a slightly altered version of the same game.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 23, 2009)

can all the starters be acquired in the game?


----------



## KakashiX (Mar 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> can all the starters be acquired in the game?



Yeah through trading of course.  I actually have all starters excluding the grass types.  

Impressions about Platinum are good.  I like how its a lot easier to level up Pokemon then in D/P (or at least seems like it).  The new GTS (I forgot what its called in Platinum, Global something) got totally revamped which is nice and I like the new interface a lot.  

Also the clothes make sense now  

Instead of a kid wearing a short sleeve shirt with a scarf.  He's now wearing a jacket with a scarf.  Seriously who wears a t-shirt with a scarf =/.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 24, 2009)

the hat is still not cool. I wish they would let us change there clothes atleast.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> So after reading this and checking out pokemonplatinum.com, this game isn't all too different from diamond or pearl, huh?
> 
> So in your people's opinion, is this game worth it for a non-pokemaniac to buy?  I like pokemon, but not enough to play a slightly altered version of the same game.



The changes are mostly minor and you'll miss them if you aren't a D/P fanatic. Most of the significant changes come through later on in the game. I was listening to IGN's Nintendo Podcast and the reviewer was less than impressed with the new major additions.

I have played Diamond and I am playing this too for the hell of playing a Pokemon game. But, I wasn't drawn in by the changes. They just seem like the usual Pokemon add-on's. I certainly wouldn't pay full or even half price for this.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The changes are mostly minor and you'll miss them if you aren't a D/P fanatic. Most of the significant changes come through later on in the game. I was listening to IGN's Nintendo Podcast and the reviewer was less than impressed with the new major additions.
> 
> I have played Diamond and I am playing this too for the hell of playing a Pokemon game. But, I wasn't drawn in by the changes. They just seem like the usual Pokemon add-on's. I certainly wouldn't pay full or even half price for this.



OK thanks.  Will not buy it.  

I wonder what the next pokemon game will be?  I only buy em if they are completely new.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> OK thanks.  Will not buy it.
> 
> I wonder what the next pokemon game will be?  I only buy em if they are completely new.



I really wouldn't bet on Nintendo of all companies to change a winning formula.

The guy who reviewed Platinum also said that he was finished with the main series of Pokemon games as they were basically the same game over and over again with the slightest additions each time. He said that he would only come back to it if they made a Pokemon MMO Would be so awesome.

I would only buy another Pokemon game if they either did the MMO idea or if they did a full-fledged, 3D Pokemon game on the Wii.

The turth is that each pokemon game brings in a new "boss" pokemon who gets increasingly stronger. First itw as Mewtwo and Mew, then it was the others whose names I can't remember and now it is Arceus. As Arceus is supposed to basically be the origin of all pokemon, I don't see where they can go from here. I would be happy enough if they ended with the games at this point and just made films to milk the cow.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

Arceus is the highest they can go.


*Spoiler*: _Futhermore..._ 




How hot is this?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really wouldn't bet on Nintendo of all companies to change a winning formula.
> 
> The guy who reviewed Platinum also said that he was finished with the main series of Pokemon games as they were basically the same game over and over again with the slightest additions each time. He said that he would only come back to it if they made a Pokemon MMO Would be so awesome.
> 
> ...



I meant a brand new story and world + updated graphics.  I don't care that the basic core of the game is the same...the winning formula is winning for a reason.

Though I would love a fully 3D game like you said.  That would be badass actually "hunting" in huge 3D environments for pokemon.  Online would be incredible if they did it right.  It would have the potential to dethrone WoW, that's for sure.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I meant a brand new story and world + updated graphics.  I don't care that the basic core of the game is the same...the winning formula is winning for a reason.
> 
> Though I would love a fully 3D game like you said.  That would be badass actually "hunting" in huge 3D environments for pokemon.  Online would be incredible if they did it right.  It would have the potential to dethrone WoW, that's for sure.



I'd be happy enough if they took the already existing "story" and actually made it good or changed it at all. They simply copypasta it every game.

I understand that pokemon is really all about the catch and battle aspect and I can understand that but it wouldn't take much to weave a half-decent plot around the pokemon universe.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The turth is that each pokemon game brings in a new "boss" pokemon who gets increasingly stronger. First itw as Mewtwo and Mew, then it was the others whose names I can't remember and now it is Arceus. As Arceus is supposed to basically be the origin of all pokemon, *I don't see where they can go from here*. I would be happy enough if they ended with the games at this point and just made films to milk the cow.


Stop making them stronger and just stick with generally powerful legendaries from now on, I suppose. They've may have hit the top with Arceus, but no way will Nintendo and Game Freak will let that stop their cash cow (as each new game means money in of itself, and each game contains about 100 new Pokemon, which each get a slew of merchandise, meaning even more money).

And a Pokemon MMO or 3D console game (beyond something like Colosseum and XD, which stay in tune with the main mechanics and workings of the portable games) is practically guaranteed not to happen. Game Freak really stresses the ability to directly and easily being able to trade with another person when it comes to Pokemon, and thus really prefer the idea of keeping Pokemon games on portable consoles:




> *G4*: A lot of G4 readers love the _Pokemon_ series, but want to see a proper _Pokemon_ role-playing game on a home console, or even a _Pokemon_ MMO. Do you see that ever happening?
> 
> *Junichi Masuda*: One of the core concepts of the _Pokemon_ games is trading. You can trade within the game, but you can also go out and meet with your friends to trade. You can talk with your family and friends as you play _Pokemon_. For this concept, the most suitable hardware is portable, like the Nintendo DS. That's why we focus on portable game systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 24, 2009)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: _Futhermore..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know whether to be happy, or disturbed that I know 95 % of the people in this picture. Preferably, the latter.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

Æsahættr said:


> Stop making them stronger and just stick with generally powerful legendaries from now on, I suppose. They've may have hit the top with Arceus, but no way will Nintendo and Game Freak will let that stop their cash cow (as each new game means money in of itself, and each game contains about 100 new Pokemon, which each get a slew of merchandise, meaning even more money).
> 
> And a Pokemon MMO or 3D console game (beyond something like Colosseum and XD, which stay in tune with the main mechanics and workings of the portable games) is practically guaranteed not to happen. Game Freak really stresses the ability to directly and easily being able to trade with another person when it comes to Pokemon, and thus really prefer the idea of keeping Pokemon games on portable consoles:


I know a Pokemon MMO would never happen but it would still be great if it did.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

I see Cassidy, but not Butch...


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

Stark said:


> I see Cassidy, but not Butch...


Meowth that's right!  Wait a minute.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

Is Misty in that picture? Is she the one in the middle?

If that is Misty, I can only name 3 Ash, Brock, and Misty.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is Misty in that picture? Is she the one in the middle?
> 
> If that is Misty, I can only name 3 Ash, Brock, and Misty.


No, I don't think that's supposed to be Misty.

And what? You don't recognize Jessie (lower right), James (holding the Cacnea on the center-right),  or Gary (to the left of Ash)?


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> No, I don't think that's supposed to be Misty.
> 
> And what? You don't recognize Jessie (lower right), James (holding the Cacnea on the center-right),  or Gary (to the left of Ash)?



I did recognise Jessie and James but forgot to mention them as I was thinking about Misty () and seeing as she is connected to Ash and Brock, I left J&J out seeing as I am very sleepy ATM

lol, Gary TBH I forgot all about him. I normally name my character in the games, Ash and his rival as Gary, but this time I named the rival, Douche. That's why I forgot about Gary.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is Misty in that picture? Is she the one in the middle?
> 
> If that is Misty, I can only name 3 Ash, Brock, and Misty.



No, it's not Misty. It's some chick from a filler episode that came on cartoon network not too long ago. She fell in love with Brock. Now excuse me...while I go kick myself for knowing that.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 24, 2009)

I got this game as soon as it came out, played it for a while too. I feel so slow, i can't even find the first gym leader and i played ALL of the games before


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 24, 2009)

1st day playing. 2 badges get.

Current party: Rotom, Monferno, and Staravia.

I need a water pokemon, but I can't decide on which to get. Any suggestions?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 24, 2009)

magikarp obviously.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 25, 2009)

Typically I go for dual types.

I'm partial to water-ground types like Quagsire and Mudkipz! (i liek)  but that means I take four times as much from grass.

But early on in the game, I think the only water type available to you would be Buisel?


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2009)

Magikarp is available early in the game with the Old Rod that you get when you pass through route 218. Have it lead your team and you get Gyarados to rape with by the second gym lol.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> Magikarp is available early in the game with the Old Rod that you get when you pass through route 218. Have it lead your team and you get Gyarados to rape with by the second gym lol.



Oh by the way, I have the timid crobat you wanted, with what I believe is HP-ground (65+) and heatwave and nasty plot.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2009)

i'm actually getting it from another forum.... along with some other goodies. xD thanks though. i have other plans for the crobat you gave me.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 25, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> magikarp obviously.



I hope the guy with the six Magikarp isn't in this game...


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I hope the guy with the six Magikarp isn't in this game...



whuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?

If that guy wasn't in the game I'd have to look for a new place to speed EV train. 

On another note. Yay for Crobat/Leafeon sweeps.

Anyone who says Leafeon sucks has yet to feel the wrath.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> whuuuuuuuuuuuuuut?
> 
> If that guy wasn't in the game I'd have to look for a new place to speed EV train.
> 
> ...



I liek my Togekiss. :ho
Air Slash and Body Slam + Serene Grace


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> Magikarp is available early in the game with the Old Rod that you get when you pass through route 218. Have it lead your team and you get Gyarados to rape with by the second gym lol.



Don't all the gyms try to rape us.


Isn't that right pikachu?   
Pikacha: Pika! Pika!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 25, 2009)

My team in platinum so far:

Empoleon (lvl36)
Gallade (lvl36)
Togekiss (lvl38)
Ponyta (lvl33)
Filler
Filler

Not too sure about the Ponyta yet; fire type has too many weaknesses...


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

I would get rid of ponyta and use houndoom.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 26, 2009)

Once I get my Pearl from home in the mail, all the Pokemon I have so far in Platinum will rot in the PC. Since all my EV/egg move trained Pokemon are on my Pearl version. Transfer ftw.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

I just wish Plat had some of the old functions as D/P had but still upgraded it. :/


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> I would get rid of ponyta and use houndoom.



I guess.

I've never used houndoom before; for some reason, I never liked it. Not sure why.

Fire/dark is a good combo, I think!


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2009)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I liek my Togekiss. :ho
> Air Slash and Body Slam + Serene Grace



I have a bunch of Togekiss. I'm working on getting one with Tri-Attack 

But the one I'm using most right now has Hustle. Shhhhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone. 



Reisen Undongen said:


> Don't all the gyms try to rape us.
> 
> 
> Isn't that right pikachu?
> Pikacha: Pika! Pika!



I meant that you can catch a Magikarp from route 218, have it lead your team as you make your way to the second gym to which by the time you get there your magikarp will have evolved into a Gyarados (with a little bit of grinding).

I did something similar with Abra. I somehow caught one on my way to the first gym. Had it lead my team, grinded, and it evolved into kadabra by the second gym, used my brother's cart to trade and evolve it into alakazam and raped the rest of the game. xD


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I guess.
> 
> I've never used houndoom before; for some reason, I never liked it. Not sure why.
> 
> Fire/dark is a good combo, I think!



It really is.

It's fast, has a high sp. attack and you'll be able to breeze through the gyms.
His strenghts...

Eterna Gym-(grass)
Canalave Gym-(steel)
Hearthome Gym-(ghost)
SnowPoint Gym-(ice)


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 26, 2009)

I need help with a decision.

my I finally picked up the evee and I have 3 pokemon. What should I evole evee into? 

Infernalrape lvl.39
close combat
 flame wheel 
mach punch
ember 

Luxray lvl.31
Spark
bite
tackle
swagger

Staraptor lvl.35
aerial ace
close combat
fly
quick attack

I plan to either raise a Lanturn and replace Luxray or raise a powerful gyarados. Also I need to decide on a final pokemon. Can anyone help me.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 26, 2009)

if you dont care bout ur eevee, then i'd evolve it to an espeon which proved to be the most useful type through out.

but if u want a decent evolution, then you should check its nature and stats and evolve accordingly.

finally completed this game D8... god that was long... 15 hours X_X


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

No, Use or get a glaceon.  It'll help you in the long run. 

Also you'll be able to breeze through the Pokemon League.
Like:
Bug/Flying
Ground


And half of the champion pokemons have weaknesses to glaceon.

Like grass, ground, flying, and dragon.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> if you dont care bout ur eevee, then i'd evolve it to an espeon which proved to be the most useful type through out.



Psychic typing is actually realyl bad. It's STAB moves give free switches to dark types. Most of which will either force a switch, or KO it the next turn, or both (pursuit ).

IMO, Eevee's only good evolution is Vaporeon.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Mar 26, 2009)

Been playing for a couple of days, have beaten only two gyms though.

Anywhoozle, I still don't fully understand what EV and IV is. More specifically how to obtain "them". From what I read it seems that after I beat a Pokemon thats dominate in a certain stat, I get +1 from that stat. Either that, or when I level up after beating said Pokemon, I obtain the aformentioned.

I don't know, just confusing to me. I will understand through time, I'm a newb to the terms and competitive side. Has this EV and IV stuff been in all the Pokemon games?


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Psychic typing is actually realyl bad. It's STAB moves give free switches to dark types. Most of which will either force a switch, or KO it the next turn, or both (pursuit ).
> 
> IMO, Eevee's only good evolution is Vaporeon.



Not really, there are a lot of grass types in Plat. Glaceon is rather a good choice to comeback them.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 26, 2009)

I also forgot to mention it has an adamant nature.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2009)

There are a lot of them, but they're generally shit. There's plenty of pokemon that you can switch into for free on most grass types. The only two I can think of that are of any threat are Breloom and Roserade.

Also, I'm talking in a sense of playing human opponents, in the regular game mode, run whatever you want.. But playing vs a human Vaporeon is vastly superior. It can carry ice beam, though it lacks the STAB that Vaporeon has.. It's FAR superior as a tank than Glaceon is. And as tank, it does it's job better than Glaceon does attacking. Not to mention the simple fact of how man pokes can carry stealth rocks, Glaceon will be coming and taking 25% damage per switch.




> Anywhoozle, I still don't fully understand what EV and IV is. More specifically how to obtain "them".


IV is an initial value in a poke's stat, it's between 0-31, basically it dictates the stat gains in level ups, the higher it is, the higher that stat will reach when maxed out.

EV is an effort value. They are a point system that allows a player to specifically raise certain stats through level gains. For ever 4 EV's in a stat, that stat will raise 1 point at level 100 (it's divided out over lower level gains, but 4 ev's = +1 stat at level 100)

Each poke is allowed 510 effort values, 255 max in a stat, however since 255 isn't divisible by 4, it's best to max at 252 which will give you an additional 63 points at level 100.

Effort values are aquired through battles, specific pokes give specific amounts, any where between 1-3. Some pokes will give them in 2 stats. There are lists you can find online of which pokes give how many and in what stat(s).

It's best not to worry about it until you've at least gotten to the pokemon daycare, and breed a poke with a fresh slate. Most optimal is after beating the game, and having access to all areas so that you can optimize where you go and for what stat.

Also, anytime a poke gets experience, it gets the EVs as well. EVs are not split between pokemon, so if you get 2 attk EVs from a battle all pokemon used in that battle will recieve those 2 EVs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> I also forgot to mention it has an adamant nature.



For adamant nature i'd say Flareon. It has a high base attack, though it's movepool is shit. You'd be best to rebreed for a defensive nature use Vaporeon, seriously. 

Also, I'm looking at the sets you're running on Infernape/Starraptor.. Both of them have pretty deep move pools to just be running 2 stabs for each of their types.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

To bad he already has a fire type, which is his starter pokemon.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> For adamant nature i'd say Flareon. It has a high base attack, though it's movepool is shit. *You'd be best to rebreed for a defensive nature use Vaporeon, seriously.*



1. Read the bolded section
2. Drop the attitude
3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess vaporeon is okay, but I recommend Glaceon.


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2009)

> Also, I'm talking in a sense of playing human opponents, in the regular game mode, run whatever you want..



That's just it. Considering he has a Luxray on his team he's probably not talking about battling against other people. He's talking about in-game. So you're not really helping with all this stuff.

That said, Eevees aren't really good in-game. Their best moves are bred and/or are at around level 70+.

If you're really set on an Eeveelution then I'd go with Leafeon considering it's nature.


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 26, 2009)

Deli- I plan to do online once Im done shooting threw the game and have all I need to make an effect Aggressive set of pokemon. So some of the things already said will definitely come in handy later. 

BBq- But wouldnt an adamant nature also go well with a umbreon?

Edit- Has anyone had a problem with getting pokemon off the gts? Everytime I try to ma ke a trade for a pokemon and I go to my box my pokemon are shaded dark and it wont let me trade. Is there something I havent accessed yet?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 26, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> BBq- But wouldnt an adamant nature also go well with a umbreon?


Not really; Umbreon has terrible attack, so it won't be getting much gain off it. Umbreon really wants a +Def or +Special Defense nature more, since those are its strong points.

Anyway, Samurai, since you already have a Fire-type in Infernape and thus don't have much need for Flareon, I'd recommend evolving it into Leafeon. Leafeon also has a good Attack stat, is decently fast, and has some physical bulk (although not so much on the special side, where it sucks in terms of both offense and defense). It's movepool isn't so great, but beyond that, it's fairly decent.


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure you'll battle online after the game... but I also assumed that you wouldn't be taking that team online with you. xD At least, not with Infernape carrying those moves.

Also, Umbreon is a defensive pokemon. It wants something like Sassy or Careful.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone know how to get the lucky egg on Plat.?


----------



## Kairi (Mar 27, 2009)

Since I don't have much time and I quit being a noob, i'm going for my 3rd & 4th badge today. I almost got raped by Gardenia, freakin grass > water rule


----------



## Hentai (Mar 27, 2009)

So i have the game since yesterday....but i dont remember anything of the this Games story 

So it is like...completely new to me


----------



## Hyde (Mar 27, 2009)

FUCK YEAH GIRATINA YOU ARE THE BEST TWO INCH FIGURE EVER

Loving the new sprites, although they did get a bit lazy on a few of them by just switching to sprite 2 of the first animation. Golbat doesn't look that good.

But otherwise, this game is kickass. Looking forward to BATTLAN people here once I get my Wi-Fi adapter.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> Anyone know how to get the lucky egg on Plat.?


Same way as in Diamond and Pearl; wild Chanseys (found in the routes north and south of Solaceon Town) have a (5%) chance of holding one. The best way to get a Chansey that's holding one is to lead with a Pokemon that has the Compoundeyes ability to increase the chance of Chansey holding an item, and then switching to a Pokemon with Frisk to see if the Chansey is holding an item (and if so, which one).


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 27, 2009)

iv check anyone?

also, does anybody have a starf berry?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone want any items?

I've got a crapload of couple of spare lucky eggs.

And you up there ^. Still want that starf berry?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

hey there!
yes please!


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 28, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Same way as in Diamond and Pearl; wild Chanseys (found in the routes north and south of Solaceon Town) have a (5%) chance of holding one. The best way to get a Chansey that's holding one is to lead with a Pokemon that has the Compoundeyes ability to increase the chance of Chansey holding an item, and then switching to a Pokemon with Frisk to see if the Chansey is holding an item (and if so, which one).



I tried to get one, but it is a pain to just find a Chansey and for it to have a lucky egg


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 28, 2009)

Got 7 badges and have captured Giratina and Azelf. Still yet to catch Uxie and find Mesprit.

I've seen 161/210 Pokemon to obtain the National Dex. At my current stage, is that good?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 28, 2009)

Damnnn, lol, I'm only at the 3rd gym leader but that's mainly because I don't play that much.

And yes, that's damn good for a game that's only been out for about 6 days.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I might as well post this here as well.
I need these pokemon to complete my pokedex, anybody wanna trade and trade back, and I can help them get some rares onto your pokedex. PM me if interested.

n0 115 (That shitty Riolu)
n0 134
n0 135
n0 147
n0 148


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

this might help if you dont manage to get any of those pokes through trade.

by the time you reach the elite 4, you should have seen all 210 pokemons.

piano


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah yes, about that  My Platinum hasn't arrived yet, I just wanted to get those on my diamond before I reset it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

o ok, well its basically thesame 8)

ur suppose to see all 210 pokes before elite 4 ^^,

but that includes catching the 3 pixies...


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm lazy, I just wanna trade and trade back


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

lol, i dont mind helping out, but can i ask a favour too?

i need to check IVs... so IV battle would be helpful X_D


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Sure, btw what pokemon are you IV checking?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

erm, just feebases XD

btw, add my diamond for the trade, and ill IV check with plat

1548 1163 5387


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

KK 
Heres mine: 4682 5442 3524


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

btw, i dont have riolu 8S... but u will see one if u go to iron island and get an egg... and i only have a finneon, ull see a lumineon on ur way to the 8th badge. and i have two of those pixies that ur missin.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok ok  Thanks I have a few Lucarios just too lazy to breed and hatch them. I'm going in now btw.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

kewl, im gonna use my plat version to check now... just need to do it 3 times, ill be real quick ^^,


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

kk go ahead


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

eek, ur suppose to click run XD

EDIT: now i have 3 loses for no reason X_____D T_T....


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I was waiting for you to click run 

Just because you did this for me doesn't mean we are friends


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2009)

Yay Pokemon time again!  I got Platinum last weekend.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> I was waiting for you to click run
> 
> Just because you did this for me doesn't mean we are friends



lol cheap skate 
atleast play fair u scum!


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Im not a cheapsake, I just still resent you from back in the day, with the old pokemon gang.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

eh? what old pokemon gang?


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Kitsune! DD doesn't remember the old pokemon gang.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> Kitsune! DD doesn't remember the old pokemon gang.



That makes me sad!    Especially after he drew all those awesome pics for our gym leaders.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> That makes me sad!    Especially after he drew all those awesome pics for our gym leaders.


Lol thats why I resent him  I didn't get a pic 

I'm just fucking with you guys. But who would have thought, me the guy getting talked down to by Shea would be a mod


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

o wait
serp, is that u? last time i checked u wernt a mod lol.. thats why i though u were some1 else X_D


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol names the same dude just in a different colour. And I thought you would remember to seeing my Character Hebi and all my poison pokemon  I have a thing for playing as girls


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> Lol thats why I resent him  I didn't get a pic
> 
> I'm just fucking with you guys. But who would have thought, me the guy getting talked down to by Shea would be a mod



Hey now! I didn't talk down to you.... I just run a tight ship  Pokemon is srs buisness of course 

Lol anyway I know DD remembers me, he just messaged me yesterday about Platinum. I hope to get it soon here, I'm looking forward to playing through it again.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah thats what i thought but i just wasnt sure because u were a mod lol...

the first giv away was that drapion of urs lol.... X_X ur so mean making me lose by default lol.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 28, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Pokemon crew! 

Got Platinum last weekend but I haven't been able to get passed the fourth gym yet on account of school. >:[

Looking forward to playing the hell out of it on my DSi though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

are there new "tough to raise semi legendary" type pokemon in the latest series like Dragonite and Metagross from the previous games?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah, some more dragons X_X....


@serp, i remember kitsune ofcourse! lol she wasnt mean like u! hahahahahahahhahahaha

@2shae: u got the game yet? oh, did u check if u had ne good feebases?
i wonder if i should throw this one...

30 25 32 37 30 29

..... X_X


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm trying to use an entirely different team (in-game) just to change things up.  



TenshiOni said:


> Got Platinum last weekend but I haven't been able to get passed the fourth gym yet on account of school. >:[



I haven't even gotten to the second gym yet!  Gotta get busy here.


@Serp - Just remember I was nice to you _before_ you had the power.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

DD you could have used your lv100 Feebas's to battle me. 
And Shea  I remember, I don't delete PMs.

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				2shea said:
			
		

> It's all good man. I don't mean to seem like an "adult" enforcing rules on you like you're a "kid". You're more mature than a lot of people on here, and I didn't mean to go on that point as much as I did.
> 
> As I said, I don't mean to be bossy and such, its just some rules and such need to be enforced at times, when there isn't a higher-body to do so.
> 
> ...






@Nagisa:  You know I love you, my buggy fellow gym leader.

My Platinum most likely will get here next, week I ordered from overseas


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 28, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> are there new "tough to raise semi legendary" type pokemon in the latest series like Dragonite and Metagross from the previous games?


Yeah, this guy right here: 

So strong in fact that he's pretty much been banned to the Uber (super legendary) tier in most competitive play.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I never got round to raising a garchomp of my own.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> DD you could have used your lv100 Feebas's to battle me.
> And Shea  I remember, I don't delete PMs.
> 
> 
> ...



 cest la vie lol


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2009)

Garchomp cost me the tournament  >

I think I *might* have made it all the way otherwise, but there is just no beating that thing if you're not ready.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

2Shea said:


> cest la vie lol



I don't speak devil language, I'm English. 

We should do another tournament 

@DD Before I wasn't mean, I was ignorant.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

fuck, ive gotten old...

i remember Dragonite and Tyranitar...and even more recent ones like Metagross, but i'm sure i'm missing a few. Anybody got the names? i'm thinking of giving platinum a try for old times sake and i usually like to train teams of these tough bastards.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Dragonite, TTar, Salamence, Garchomp. 

Boner? What pokemon type do you favour?

And lets see if you guys can remember my favorite pokemon


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

Dark type ofcourse...what bastard doesn't like Dark type? 
lemme know so i can smite him 


may not be the most useful but they just look so damn sexy.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 28, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> fuck, ive gotten old...
> 
> i remember Dragonite and Tyranitar...and even more recent ones like Metagross, but i'm sure i'm missing a few. Anybody got the names? i'm thinking of giving platinum a try for old times sake and i usually like to train teams of these tough bastards.


You're only really missing Salamence from gen 3 and now Garchomp from gen 4. As far as strong but tough to raise non-legendary, at least. 

Know that you can't raise any of them except Garchomp in Platinum until after you beat the Elite 4, though. Unless you get someone to trade you eggs of Dratini, Larvitar, Beldum, and Bagon.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> We should do another tournament



I'd be down for that.  It would have to be a lot smaller this time around.  I think I'd suck this time - I kinda forgot how to play competitively.  Don't tell Duy about it, he'll take the whole thing this time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

oh, and i guess i kinda have an eevee fetish...damn those designers for giving it so many cool evolutions!


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2009)

There are two new eevees in this one.  A plant type and ice type.  They don't hold a candle to Umbreon and Espeon though.

@Serp - wasn't your favorite pokemon Seviper?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> You're only really missing Salamence from gen 3 and now Garchomp from gen 4. As far as strong but tough to raise non-legendary, at least.
> 
> Know that you can't raise any of them except Garchomp in Platinum until after you beat the Elite 4, though. Unless you get someone to trade you eggs of Dratini, Larvitar, Beldum, and Bagon.



oh yeah, i just egg'm into the game...just cuz i couldnt live with myself if i had to grind in order to increase the level of yet another Zigzagoon.

plus i like showing up my rival by having far cooler pokemon than him...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> There are two new eevees in this one.  A plant type and ice type.  They don't hold a candle to Umbreon and Espeon though.


well yeah...it doesn't get any more sublime and awesome than Umbreon.

i mean its like Arceus sent his only begotten son to die for our sins.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 29, 2009)

Edited the opening post to be decent.


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2009)

Umbreon is the shit. I remember in our little private chat when we invented scareon and steeleon .

@Kit Seviper is my trademark, Nidoking is my fave.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 29, 2009)

I miss my DS


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 29, 2009)

iv battle anyone?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2009)

I gave in and now I'm getting Platinum tomorrow. 

I don't usually like remakes such as Crystal and Emerald, (with the exception of Yellow) but I'm going to take the plunge this time around out of sheer boredom. 

Red 
Blue
Yellow
Gold
Silver
Ruby
Sapphire
Leaf Green 
Fire Red
Diamond
Pearl

and now...*Platinum*

I better not regret it


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't know they had a new pokemon game. Judging from the above post however, it sounds like this is a remake. If that is true, I'm somewhat disappointed. Still, I will porbably get this if there is a new host of abilities. I really wanted a new pokemone class though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I didn't know they had a new pokemon game. Judging from the above post however, it sounds like this is a remake. If that is true, I'm somewhat disappointed. I'd rather have new pokemon, abilities, and especially a pokemon class, then some smashed together hackened remake.
> 
> Meh. Regardless, if they have a new class I will get this and give it a whirl. I've already got the ds and wi-fi so it's just the game I'll need. I look forward to stomping everyone with my strange poke-team combat.



Well, not exactly a remake like Fire Red and Leaf Green were, but more like it provided added elements to Diamond and Pearl such as a slight change in the storyline and update graphics. 

Basically, it's the equivalent of  what Yellow, Crystal and Emerald were to their predecessors. 

And I'd like to have another NF Pokemon tournament as well, but I'll leave the rules up to the pros and if I'm lucky I won't lose in the first round


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 29, 2009)

Tournament would be great...but there's no way and hell I'd organize it after the last one. Sorry, guys. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> Tournament would be great...but there's no way and hell I'd organize it after the last one. Sorry, guys. D:



That's understandable. It was quite a bit of work getting everyone on the same page, whether it had to do with scheduling conflict or agreeing to the format or battle rules.


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2009)

NF Tournament?

/salivates


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2009)

Crystal was badass, the only solely GBC pokemon game.


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 29, 2009)

Indeed, Crystal is still my favourite Pokemon game. Ran through quite a bit of Platinum, amazing what lecture time can be used for. I think for Platinum I'll actually try and learn how to build a team and battle on wifi =P


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get this game and make an awesome team to play online with


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 29, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I tried to get one, but it is a pain to just find a Chansey and for it to have a lucky egg


That's why I use the TM move thief.


?sah?ttr said:


> Same way as in Diamond and Pearl; wild Chanseys (found in the routes north and south of Solaceon Town) have a (5%) chance of holding one. The best way to get a Chansey that's holding one is to lead with a Pokemon that has the Compoundeyes ability to increase the chance of Chansey holding an item, and then switching to a Pokemon with Frisk to see if the Chansey is holding an item (and if so, which one).



Most likely. Still haven't found one though. I remember that you could use the item finder. To bad it's not in Plat. I guess I need to trade from the GBA pokemon games.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 29, 2009)

^ I used Trick one time on a Chansey, but it had an Oval Egg... ... does Venomoth have Compound eyes or is it just Venonat?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 29, 2009)

^Just Venonat; Butterfree, Nincada (but not Ninjask) ,and Yanma (but not Yanmega) also have it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 29, 2009)

I cannot igure out how to get my DS on WiFi 

also was it jsut me or was Cyrus a lot tougher on this game?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2009)

Why didn't I see this thread.


----------



## MossMan (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been training Pokemon since the days of Red/Blue.  I've kinda lost interest lately though, though I still check the lottery from time to time.  Haven't hit the jackpot yet though. 

I've won 89 consecutive wins in Single Battle tower, 140 consecutive wins for Double Battle Tower.  I haven't done any Wi-Fi battles or Trading yet (cause I can't figure out how to get my DS to connect from my McDonalds).

I've beaten every arena in Battle Revolution in one 3-day weekend, except for the "Little Battle" one with Sashay....and I have a legit Deoxys (Ivs and moveset designed for Speed/Attack forms) and Darkrai from the events last year.

Yeah, I guess you could say I'm a Pokemaniac too.  But I still don't plan on getting Platinum right now, I have other things I want to do first.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got started with Platinum and my line up is as follows:

Pilup Lvl 11
Shinx Lvl 11
Starly Lvl 11
Ponyta Lvl 6
Abra (traded for Machop) Lvl 8

Just got to Oreburg City and will level up my pokemon before my first gym battle. I haven't felt this active since playing Diamond when it first came out.


----------



## Auron (Mar 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> are there new "tough to raise semi legendary" type pokemon in the latest series like Dragonite and Metagross from the previous games?



yea...garchomp he's a beast.  Girble is the first evolution I think.  But garchomp is godly.  If anyone needs to level up their pokemon to like 45 easily I found a sweet spot...on Iron Island when u get to team up with Riley just keep fighting random pokemon, u get 1-1.5k xp every fight with ur pokemon getting healed afterwards. I leveled up my 19 girble to like 41 in about an hour and a half using this method.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just got started with Platinum and my line up is as follows:
> 
> Pilup Lvl 11
> Shinx Lvl 11
> ...



Good job.  But that seems to be such a common team at that point in the game lol.

I would get Rotom the night you get to Eterna Forest (you don't have to beat the Elite 4 first unlike in D/P to get Rotom). Very good stats, and a Ghost/Electric.

I know this is just me, but I bred a Sneasel with just the right nature in my Pearl, hatched it, and traded it over untouched. Very good addition to my team. It destroyed Fantina's (the Ghost user's) gym.

Cranidos isn't a bad choice either, it can take out most things because of high base attack. Problem is it can take forever to find the fossil you want in the underground, so it may just be better to get a traded one.

In Eterna City, Cynthia also gives you a Togepi egg to hatch. I'd recommend you keep it from personal experience. Togekiss is an absolute monster lol.

These are all just suggestions though. It made my playthrough easier, because of the large type variation.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 30, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^ I used Trick one time on a Chansey, but it had an Oval Egg... ... does Venomoth have Compound eyes or is it just Venonat?



Trick is also a move as well. But using thief you can steal it on point then run away from battle while holding the item attach to you pokemon.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm tempted to buy this game to start anew with raising Pokemon; with all this new shit like EV and IV points that old school guys like me don't understand.  I already beat Diamond, but my team I raised specifically for a type-trump advantage against most other balanced teams wasn't raised with Pokerus and just fails.

Can we get the hidden legendaries without AR in this game?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> I'm tempted to buy this game to start anew with raising Pokemon; with all this new shit like EV and IV points that old school guys like me don't understand.  I already beat Diamond, but my team I raised specifically for a type-trump advantage against most other balanced teams wasn't raised with Pokerus and just fails.
> 
> Can we get the hidden legendaries without AR in this game?



Totally get it.

What do you mean by hidden legendaries though? The ones only obtainable through Nintendo Events?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright deciding whether or not I want to buy this and start again. Just as soon as I got the gameplay mechanics of competitive play down along with a good team, I lost my game so I'm really tempted to try and rekindle the fire. Not sure if I want to buy this or the new Crystal Chronicles though.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

My platinum arrived, bitches don't know about my Piplup


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Get some Empoleon up in here.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 30, 2009)

Empoleon is the best

i went hard mode with the grass one though


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Empoleon's base stats are a bit lower than the other two's I believe, but it makes up for it by having 11 resistances. 

I've never chosen Turtwig lol. It's just a Bulbasaur with a leaf on it's head.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2009)

If I do get it (which I'm thinkin' I will) I'll probably start up with Chimchar, or I'll get my friend to trade me the other two starters over too.


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

Turtwig is the only starter pokemon out of all 12 I see no appeal in picking  This time in order to be different than picking chimchar on my diamond, I chose piplup.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> If I do get it (which I'm thinkin' I will) I'll probably start up with Chimchar, or I'll get my friend to trade me the other two starters over too.



That could always work. 

It's so beneficial to have two DS' though. I'm glad my sister got the red and black one, and almost never uses it. So I use it instead of my own now, and use my own DS only to trade to myself.

I never saw the delight in having all the starters though IMO. :/ I try to go for type variation with Pokes I like.



Serp said:


> Turtwig is the only starter pokemon out of all 12 I see no appeal in picking  This time in order to be different than picking chimchar on my diamond, I chose piplup.



I don't like the way either of it's evolutions look.  Turtwig itself is sort of cool-looking though. The other two though...  Same here, I usually chose Chimchar, because I usually choose Fire types, and I like Fire/Fighting types. But Water/Steel is unique, and I like penguins, so what the hell.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2009)

Well last time when I ordered Pearl, I got two copies of it, I forget why now. I promised my friend that he could have one if he just let me trade the starters in. I thought it would be easier to get them all earlier rather than later, plus it would be kind of fun to have them all for the main story. I like Piplup the most of the starters but that's what I started with in the last game, so I think I'll try Chimchar for a start.


----------



## Auron (Mar 30, 2009)

lol I guess I'm the only one who likes turtwig....earthquake is the most overpowered move by far in in this game and torterra's the best one out of the starters against the elite 4 imo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Good job.  But that seems to be such a common team at that point in the game lol.



Well, there isn't much variation in terms of wild pokemon availability before getting to the second gym, so it was to be expected 





> I would get Rotom the night you get to Eterna Forest (you don't have to beat the Elite 4 first unlike in D/P to get Rotom). Very good stats, and a Ghost/Electric.
> 
> I know this is just me, but I bred a Sneasel with just the right nature in my Pearl, hatched it, and traded it over untouched. Very good addition to my team. It destroyed Fantina's (the Ghost user's) gym.
> 
> ...



Well, I've beaten the games numerous times, and I wanted to try something different than the norm. I did however and get Rotom right after winning the second gym, and I'll hatch Togepi. Although I never had great luck using Togekiss, (perhaps it's my battle style).

I'm going to try my hardest not to trade any pokemon over from my Diamond game and see what I can do with the pokemon available on Platinum 

I know some of it is due to pure dumb luck in terms of breeding and getting the right nature, but I've always been a gambler v_v


----------



## Serp (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok Bitches don't know about my PRINPLUP


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, there isn't much variation in terms of wild pokemon availability before getting to the second gym, so it was to be expected



Haha, that is true.  I know before I got started filling out my team, I only went along with Piplup and Sneasel. Then Rotom, then Cranidos, than Togepi. They're all evolved and whatnot now though lol. I still have a Bibarel as an HM whore though. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Well, I've beaten the games numerous times, and I wanted to try something different than the norm. I did however and get Rotom right after winning the second gym, and I'll hatch Togepi. Although I never had great luck using Togekiss, (perhaps it's my battle style).
> 
> I'm going to try my hardest not to trade any pokemon over from my Diamond game and see what I can do with the pokemon available on Platinum
> 
> I know some of it is due to pure dumb luck in terms of breeding and getting the right nature, but I've always been a gambler v_v



Exactly. I know that I never used any of the Pokemon I have now before. I always chose Chimchar instead of Piplup, I thought Togekiss was just a white missile with spots, I didn't bother with Rampardos because of the low defenses, I didn't like Sneasel's 4x weakness to Fighting, and by the time I caught Rotom in the other games (which you only could after Elite 4), I already had a team I liked, so I never added him in. 

If you get a Togepi with the ability Hustle, it should make up pretty good for it's somewhat weak base attack (Hustle raises attack stat by 50%, but lowers accuracy by 20%). But then again, Togekiss is really only good as a special attacker. 

Good you got Rotom. I hated how you had to go back and try and catch it after the Elite 4 in the other games when it's only level 25.  Level 20 in Platinum, and much better addition to the team.

I had already planned to transfer at least a Sneasel over.  And I needed to trade over an untouched, newly revived Cranidos because I was wasting to much time looking for a Skull Fossil in the Underground.

I was really lucky to get a Sneasel with a good nature early on, without having to spend hours making eggs. 

I've also been debating on whether to put a Shuckle as the 6th member of my team. The thing is a freaking wall. 



Serp said:


> Ok Bitches don't know about my PRINPLUP



Still not an Empoleon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ok Bitches don't know about my PRINPLUP



I too started with Piplup this time around since I used Chimchar for Diamond 

With the exception of Sceptile, I never really liked grass type starters. 



Death-kun said:


> Haha, that is true.  I know before I got started filling out my team, I only went along with Piplup and Sneasel. Then Rotom, then Cranidos, than Togepi. They're all evolved and whatnot now though lol. *I still have a Bibarel as an HM whore* though.



LOL...me too. Heck, it's still in it's first stage and I don't plan on raising it's level one bit 

[/QUOTE]




> Good you got Rotom. I hated how you had to go back and try and catch it after the Elite 4 in the other games when it's only level 25.  Level 20 in Platinum, and much better addition to the team.
> 
> Exactly. I know that I never used any of the Pokemon I have now before. I always chose Chimchar instead of Piplup, I thought Togekiss was just a white missile with spots, I didn't bother with Rampardos because of the low defenses, I didn't like Sneasel's 4x weakness to Fighting, and by the time I caught Rotom in the other games (which you only could after Elite 4), I already had a team I liked, so I never added him in.



Yeah, I just have to find a better way to utilize it. At the moment, I'm just spamming electric attacks because it's convenient but that's what I have Luxario for xD

And catching Rotom in Diamond was rather easy because of it's level but a pain to lvl up since all my pokemon where in their 80's and 90's at the time, lol and I got bored of the elite 4. 

But this time around I want Rotom to be an integral part of the team.


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ugh finally reached Snowpoint City, was running through the game with my Empoleon, traded over Eevee that has since become an Espeon and a Gallade. Managed to track down a Houndour and evolving it >__< 

Btw anyone manage to get a hold of that TRU event Regigias and Shaymin?


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 30, 2009)

Chimchar is the best starter. Once it becomes a Infernrape its powerful know to beat the pokemon league. I did so with mine. Once I finish the after story and catch the legendaries Im gonna start up breeding my team.

Does anyone have a ditto, I really need one but dont have much to trade for it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 31, 2009)

i just can't take any starter that isnt Charizard seriously....a very distant second is Feraligatr.

i mean Infernape is cool but a damn midget! and the 3rd gen was a fighting chicken

grass types are for sissies and they shoulda made sceptile a dragon/grass!

lol mudkipz...don't make me  you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL...weiderst gym battle I have ever had. 

Against Gym Leader Fatina, my lvl 5 Bidoof basically outlasted her lvl 24 Haunter in a battle of attrition. For some reason, I took great joy in the fact that it used up all it's moves and had to use "struggle to try to finish me off"


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone got a starf berry?


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a ditto? I need to see one so I can get one for myself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Does anyone have a ditto? I need to see one so I can get one for myself.



I have a ton of Dittos. 

You have a Shieldon, Bonsely, or Mime Jr...?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 31, 2009)

Dittos arent hard to get

just behind the big pokemon mansion


----------



## Samurai G (Mar 31, 2009)

Never mind I found one. I dont have any of the three at the moment but hopefully after tonite I should. I'll be back on later hopefully around 10 eastern time.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2009)

So any reason why i should get this game if i already have Diamond?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2009)

It has everything Diamond has and more. It is more or less a strictly superior copy

Unless you're some lolipedofag that wants to see Dawn's arms


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol, I liked Hikari's arms , Well not really liked but prefered her Diamond clothes. And Kira if you have dittos surely you can get a Mime jr or Bonsley quite easy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Dittos arent hard to get
> 
> just behind the big pokemon mansion



Yeah, the pain about getting dittos is catching one with good IV/natures.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 1, 2009)

Getting dittos with the proper natures isn't that hard. You just need a pokemon with synchronize and with the nature you want Ditto to get.
So modest synchronize abra - Modest Ditto.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Dittos arent hard to get
> 
> just behind the big pokemon mansion



Are there certain times of the day they're out or are they always there? I should get breeding underway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Getting dittos with the proper natures isn't that hard. You just need a pokemon with synchronize and with the nature you want Ditto to get.
> So modest synchronize abra - Modest Ditto.



True, but there's still the IVs which is still a pain.

Granted you can always breed for IVs, then run through the ditto and hope the ones you need pass on, but I'd rather the ditto have at least 1 at 30/31 to make life a slight bit easier.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...weiderst gym battle I have ever had.
> 
> Against Gym Leader Fatina, my lvl 5 Bidoof basically outlasted her lvl 24 Haunter in a battle of attrition. For some reason, I took great joy in the fact that it used up all it's moves and had to use "struggle to try to finish me off"



Lmao wow, that's pretty insane 

I can't say I've ever had anything like that happen.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> LOL...weiderst gym battle I have ever had.
> 
> Against Gym Leader Fatina, my lvl 5 Bidoof basically outlasted her lvl 24 Haunter in a battle of attrition. For some reason, I took great joy in the fact that it used up all it's moves and had to use "struggle to try to finish me off"



I'm wondering why Fantina is played so soon in this game... perhaps they wanted to make this game a little different than the first two games... I don't know


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 1, 2009)

I never understood why they make u battle her two GLs ahead of time.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 2, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Btw anyone manage to get a hold of that TRU event Regigias and Shaymin?



I got them 

I got a Movie Darkrai too, but this one is not to trade bitchez 


Btw, what are you guys playing, guy or girl?
Speak out pedos!


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha its alright I managed to get a hold of both of them now. You mean Japanese Movie Darkrai? I've got one too on my Diamond. Managed to score that WCS Shiny Milotic and a couple others awhile back too.

Playing as Lucas =P And finally reached the Elite Four yesterday, I'll probably try and take a whack at them after my midterm today =/


----------



## Hentai (Apr 2, 2009)

I would never train the movie Darkrai, it stays as it is forever 

Playing the guy, girl is nice too but i dont know....


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 2, 2009)

I play as the male character. No homo.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I would never train the movie Darkrai, it stays as it is forever
> 
> Playing the guy, girl is nice too but i dont know....



Same, I don't touch any of my legendaries or events actually. I prefer them UT =P


----------



## Hentai (Apr 2, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Same, I don't touch any of my legendaries or events actually. I prefer them UT =P



Well I do train them if they are optainable in the game, but not unique ones like the movie Darkrai.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Some can't be trained like that lv. 100 Regigigas they gave away last month... I wish I got that


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 2, 2009)

how do I activate the mystery gift thingie?


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 2, 2009)

There should have been an instruction with it.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 2, 2009)

Same way as in Diamond and Pearl; after you've obtained the 1st badge, go back to Jubilife City and go to the back of the 2nd floor of the Jubilife TV station. There should be a guy there, who will want you to give him two pairs of words. Tell him "Everyone Happy" and then "Wi-Fi Conncetion" and it will be activated.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> I play as the male character. *No homo*.



You obviously haven't seen the way he dresses 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I got them
> 
> I got a Movie Darkrai too, but this one is not to trade bitchez
> 
> ...



Always...always the girl. Why in the world do I need to see some dude every time I play the game  

As for legendaries, I train them as soon as I get them. With the exception of a few event-type legendaries, I can always get another legendary pokemon since I have Diamond, Pearl and now Platinum. In fact I think I have 3 different sets of legendary birds, dogs, etc... (probably more...). Playing pokemon collesseum and trading them over to Ruby/sapphire (via Pokemon Box) and then to leaf green/fire red and eventually to Diamond/Pearl was a good idea


----------



## Hentai (Apr 2, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^ Some can't be trained like that lv. 100 Regigigas they gave away last month... I wish I got that



I still got a Japanese movie Regigigas.
If you want it, then offer something nice 



Kira Yamato said:


> Always...always the girl. Why in the world do I need to see some dude every time I play the game


Why would you need to see a dude every time you look in the mirror?


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay I don't have Platinum but I feel like joining the Pokeymans conversation.   I have Platinum.  It's like all I do during my lecture classes.   I play the chick, but I don't like her character design.  

I got the Regigigas last month.  I hardly use it, but I still like having the option.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

It was the third floor of Jubilife to get Mystery Gift IIRC.

Also, just got it today; holy hell the beginning of the game is different.


----------



## Serp (Apr 2, 2009)

I always play as the girl in 4th gen, I don't like the hat that the guy wears. But I don't like Hikari's dress in this one. 

Oh I started again, Piplup once again. And I did my first trade from diamond again. 
First trade, level 1 adamant female larvitar with dragon dance.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the dress it's hot.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 2, 2009)

It's much more entertaining playing as the guy in Pokemon D/P/Pt if you think of him as a young Revolver Ocelot.

"Six Pokéballs...more than enough to kill anything that moves."

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2009)

Still EV training...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 2, 2009)

bored of this game... need to get the platinum update for pkmn ranch before i could do any serious stuff 8(


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 2, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Still EV training...


If you know what trainers to fight and have your Pokemon wear a macho brace (obtainable in this game by showing a male and female combee to that kid in...the Great Marsh town, I believe), it shouldn't take any longer than one hour or so, per Pokemon, thanks to the VS Seeker. 

Even faster if you have Pokerus. Which I do in Diamond, I think.

Need to trade the infected horde over.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> If you know what trainers to fight and have your Pokemon wear a macho brace (obtainable in this game by showing a male and female combee to that kid in...the Great Marsh town, I believe), it shouldn't take any longer than one hour or so, per Pokemon, thanks to the VS Seeker.
> 
> Even faster if you have Pokerus. Which I do in Diamond, I think.
> 
> Need to trade the infected horde over.



Yup yup, I know all the techniques.  I have yet to get Pokerus, though I can infect my Platinum team anytime lol. But I've already EV trained 3 out of my 5 Pokemon, so it shouldn't be too much longer.

What is your team on Platinum? :ho


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 2, 2009)

Not even to the post-game yet. Still right before the sixth badge. 

School hasn't been giving me much time. 

But I got my planned team on Shoddy already. So I'm ready to fight any of you at anytime.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2009)

You would think Dawn would get cold wearing that skirt. I don't know whether to call it fanservice or not.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2009)

TenshiOni said:


> Not even to the post-game yet. Still right before the sixth badge.
> 
> School hasn't been giving me much time.
> 
> But I got my planned team on Shoddy already. So I'm ready to fight any of you at anytime.



Oh wow, not incredibly far then. 

I hear ya. 

Oh ho, I see then.  I'll be ready to fight, as soon as I swap in a new Pokemon and get rid of the HM whore, and EV train the rest of my team.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2009)

On my way to take on the 6th gym leader but I must face my rival first and I'm too lazy to go through with it  



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Why would you need to see a dude every time you look in the mirror?



If I dressed like that guy in the game I might as well be a girl, since there's not much of a difference


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 2, 2009)

btw, does anyone have a shaymin? i only need it for pokedex purpose. not for an actual trade.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm still trying to get my head wrapped around IV and EV differences.


You kids and your technicalities these days.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2009)

Recently picked this up, as I ignored Diamond and Pearl knowing Nintendo would milk a third, definitive version.

All I can say is this:

Bidoof fucking SUCKS.

That is all.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

Biddof is Rattata.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 2, 2009)

The only thing I hate more than Bidoof is Bibarel...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2009)

Being traded a Shuckle now.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Shuckles, fun to mess around with power trick on them.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2009)

I use Bibarel as my HM whore


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2009)

I use Bibarel to sweep.


----------



## Munak (Apr 3, 2009)

Bidoof hatred. 

And Dawn is hawt. That is all.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 3, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> And Dawn is hawt. That is all.



Zaxxon would be proud of you


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

In my opinion every flying pkmn is lame in this generation and not using them.

Where did my pidgeot go...


----------



## Serp (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually I hate all this generation pokemon except a handful.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

So do I, but hey, I also hated most of the 3th generation.

And legendaries keep on getting lamer.


I just wish for a game with 1st and 2nd generation with a selected few of 3th and 4th generation pokemon, and leave the 1st generation new evolutions out of it...like the magmar and electabuzz crap


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm getting Platinum today~


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 3, 2009)

Serp said:


> Actually I hate all this generation pokemon except a handful.



me too! specially the designs. they really dont look anything like the first or second generation which are simple. they look like digimons now, specially infernape X_x...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 3, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> me too! specially the designs. they really dont look anything like the first or second generation which are simple. they look like digimons now, specially infernape X_x...



It was all part of the Digimon Teams plan to make 500+ different types of Digimon so when Nintendo comes around to make new Pokemon they lose originality and thus begin to have the Pokemon start looking like the other series' monsters just like your comparison


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 3, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> In my opinion every flying pkmn is lame in this generation and not using them.
> 
> Where did my pidgeot go...



Staraptor stomped it, but yeah the legendaries in the gen and last are shit


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2009)

My Shuckle is a complete wall.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 3, 2009)

Can someone help me I need to find a dratini and feebas in mt.coronet but I dont know how to reach the area. Everytime I try I either end up at snowpoint or the pillar or close to a town but not the deeper parts of the cave. Can anyone tell me how to go deeper into the Mt.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone got a Modest natured Latias and a Naive Heatran? I've got some Japanese events and a few US ones.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 3, 2009)

Obtained 8 badges, defeated the Pokemon League and have obtained the National Dex. Out of legendaries, I've captured:
Azelf
Uxie
Heatran
Giratina
Dialga 
Palkia

If anyone needs one of the Kanto starters (Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasaur) or the Hoenn starters (Torchic, Mudkip, Treecko), give me a PM and I'm willing to hand 'em over through breeding.

Oh and, does anyone have the Johto and the Sinnoh starters? I love the Johto starters immensely.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 3, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Can someone help me I need to find a dratini and feebas in mt.coronet but I dont know how to reach the area. Everytime I try I either end up at snowpoint or the pillar or close to a town but not the deeper parts of the cave. Can anyone tell me how to go deeper into the Mt.


 If the layout hasn't changed, Feebas should still be in the lake of the Mt. Coronet basement.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a Dragonite, so if you are in need of a Dratini, I could get you one from either my FireRed or just by breeding.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2009)

ok ok i got the most badass Absol in the universe with : Super Luck 
-Night Slash-Perish song-Baton Pass-Magic coat-


since i dunno shit about items or berries what should i give him?


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 3, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Can someone help me I need to find a dratini and feebas in mt.coronet but I dont know how to reach the area. Everytime I try I either end up at snowpoint or the pillar or close to a town but not the deeper parts of the cave. Can anyone tell me how to go deeper into the Mt.



Remember that wallfall in mt. coronet (since there's only 1 wallfall), use the HM wallfall and then use the super rod, and fish. Same with feebas, only feebas in rarer. >.>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2009)

Feebas is the hardest pokemon to catch bar none

Frack I hate that thing


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Feebas is the hardest pokemon to catch bar none
> 
> Frack I hate that thing


just masterball it...


that sounds dirty.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I should clarify. When I say 'catch' I mean 'find'


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 3, 2009)

That's not the problem. You have to find the damn thing first. In the basement, Feebas can only be found in four random tiles. That change daily. I've wanted one in Diamond for months and still haven't even SEEN a wild one.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 3, 2009)

ive hunted feebas since ruby.

i think i had thesame one just rebred for the 4th gen games.

not to mention ive been rebreeding it and found my final one 3 days ago haha.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 4, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> I have a Dragonite, so if you are in need of a Dratini, I could get you one from either my FireRed or just by breeding.



I'll take you up on that offer. Can you also breed me a charmander and squirtle aswell. And what do you want in return. 

Dynamic- can you breed me a feebas. 

kaenboshi- I never found the basement.


----------



## Munak (Apr 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ok, I should clarify. When I say 'catch' I mean 'find'



Bitch took me about four sweeps in those waters. But when I got it, I got it. (Nice EVs and Bold.)

Can never love Milotic enough. pek


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 4, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> I'll take you up on that offer. Can you also breed me a charmander and squirtle aswell. And what do you want in return.
> 
> Dynamic- can you breed me a feebas.
> 
> kaenboshi- I never found the basement.



sure, wat do have for it?

im looking for a starf berry at the mo.
or a pkdex entry for shaymin ^^'


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 4, 2009)

Or if you have wifi you can trade with one of your friends with there friends code.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 4, 2009)

eh?........


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Dynamic: I have a TRU Event Shaymin if you're interested.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Bitch took me about four sweeps in those waters. But when I got it, I got it. (Nice EVs and Bold.)
> 
> Can never love Milotic enough. pek



fuck you


----------



## D1am0nds (Apr 4, 2009)

most of the pokemons.................................this one was ok


----------



## Broleta (Apr 4, 2009)

I hear this game is more difficult than D/P, any truth to this? I'm probably gonna start playing it today. Also, what are the real differences?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 4, 2009)

Broleta said:


> I hear this game is more difficult than D/P, any truth to this? I'm probably gonna start playing it today. Also, what are the real differences?


Eh, I wouldn't really say it was that much harder. However, the gym leader order changed a bit (you don't skip Fatina the first time you visit Hearthome anymore), the last three gym leaders have their levels bumped up a bit, and Fatina, Byron, Candice, and Volkner have some lineup changes. 

You also end up having to fight Cyrus three times in Platinum: Once at the Celestic Town shrine thing, once in the Veilstone Galactic Base, and once in the Distorion World. The last battle with him is a bit more difficult than the battle with him in Diamond/Pearl, as he picks up another Pokemon, but not terribly much so as the levels are the same.

The Elite Four also have some lineup changes, but they're levels are actually lower than in Diamond/Pearl (Garchomp was 66 in D/P, but is 62 in Platinum). But, after you've beaten the Elite Four, gotten the National Dex, and done the Heatran quest, you can rebattle the Elite Four again, with Cynthia's Garchomp being at Level 78. Similarly, you can also rebattle your rival numerous times in Platinum once you've beaten the game, with his levels going up to Level 85 after you've beaten him twice post-game.

Beyond that, this page on Serebii does a real good job of summing up the differences, with of course more detailed links to info on the right side of the page:


And there are a few intersting Pokemon differences in Platinum:
-You can now catch Ponyta to the route north of Oreburgh City if you don't pick Chimchar but still want an early fire type.
-The boulder in the secret part of the Wayward Cave was removed, so you can catch a Gible right after you beat Gardenia if you want one. While you're there, you can also catch a Gligar in the route leading the the cave.
-Similarly, you can go to the Old Chateau and catch a Rotom right after you beat Gardenia and can use Cut.
-You can catch Duskull at night in the route to the east of Hearthome.
-You can catch Scyther in the route to the north of Solaceon
-You can catch Houndour and Rhyhorn in the route to the south of Veilstone.
-You can catch Yanma and Tangela in the Great Marsh.
-You can catch Magmar outside of the Fuego Ironworks.
-You can catch Snorunt and Swinub in the snow routes leading up to Snowpoint.
-You can catch Magneton and Electabuzz in the route west of Sunnyshore.
-You can catch Gabite in Victory Road.

There are more Pokemon changes than this (such as Pokemon like Lickitung, Nosepass, and Absol being capturable pre-National Dex), but those are the ones I found the most interesting.

Edit: Also, you don't get a Happiny egg anymore (not much of a loss, as you can still catch Chansey), but Cynthia gives you a Togepi egg in Eterna City after you cream Team Galctic there, you can get an Eevee from Bebe as soon as you get to Hearthome, and you can pick up a free Porgyon from a guy in Veilstone (and as a result, you can also get Porygon's evolution items during the progress of the game). Finally, after you beat the game and get the National Dex (and do a few other things, like getting the Adamant and Lustrous Orbs from a room inside Mt. Coronet, catching the pixies, and then visiting the Celestic srhine and talking to Cynthia's grandmohter again), you can catch both Dialga and Palkia at the top of Mt. Coronet, with them both being at Level 70.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 4, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> I'll take you up on that offer. Can you also breed me a charmander and squirtle aswell. And what do you want in return.
> 
> Dynamic- can you breed me a feebas.
> 
> kaenboshi- I never found the basement.



Do you have a Chimchar or a Turtwig? If not, what about one of the Johto starters?

I'm assuming I don't need to see any of the Johto starters to trade, considering this isn't the GTS right? I'm still assuming you can trade with a friend regardless if you've seen the Pokemon or not.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 4, 2009)

my new team for this game is going to be:

Parasect.
Sandslash.
Granbull
Wobuffet
Glalie
Relicanth.

ecclectic mix no?


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2009)

I need me one of them dangnabit pikachu fellas.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 4, 2009)

It's also good to know that Dialga and Palkia are VERY easy to catch. I caught Dialga on my fourth try and Palkia on my first with Dusk Balls at around 8:00 PM.

Apparently, Dialga's catch rate is 30.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2009)

Speaking of legendary and god pokemon, Uxie is a fucking bitch to catch. Got the fucker down to around 1 or 2 hp, sleeping and tried several ultra and dusk balls and it never worked.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 4, 2009)

You too, eh?

I was screaming at how annoying Uxie was to catch. Finally, I got lucky on my first try with an Ultra Ball.

Mesprit is a bitch. Whenever you find it, it flees. I'm gonna need that move where it's stuck.

Oh, and I'm seriously looking for a Politoed and a Hitmontop. I have a Poliwhirl with King's Rock and a Tyrogue, but I don't know how to evolve them properly. 

I have a SHINY Fearow up for grabs if anyone needs it. Specifically looking for the Johto starters.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 4, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> @ Dynamic: I have a TRU Event Shaymin if you're interested.



really? cool

is it up for trade? i just need it for pkdex entry. its the only one missing XD...

but yeah... if u have it up for trade, it depends on its IVs 8S... and it has to be untouched.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 4, 2009)

What happens if you see all 493 Pokemon in the dex?

AND FOR THE LOVE OF ELM, DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY OF THE JOHTO STARTERS?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 4, 2009)

haha i dunno, thats what i wanna find out, all i need is that damn shaymin...

erm, i have all the starters i think... or they might be fully evolved i dunno...


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

I have all the starters on my Diamond, but alas that is not with me now, but if you wanna wait I can get them for you.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> really? cool
> 
> is it up for trade? i just need it for pkdex entry. its the only one missing XD...
> 
> but yeah... if u have it up for trade, it depends on its IVs 8S... and it has to be untouched.



I have it UT on both my Platinum and Diamond. I'm not sure about its IVs though cause its untouched. Just message me if you want it. I've also got the TRU Regigigas if you want it. I've got them cloned.

@ Eternal Flame:
3 Johto starters for that Fearow? 

Managed to catch all 3 Legendary Birds, Cressalia and Mespirit today. The trick is just to go back and forth between Sangdem Town and the beach. =D


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I wish you didn't have to "trade" poke'mon from game to game, and just hand them over.

I think someone commented on trading a bunch of level 5's.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 4, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon and Serp: When you get the chance, may we trade for a Turtwig/Chimchar? 

Darksage: I'll give you the Fearow for Cyndaquil, Totodile and Chikorita.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Apr 4, 2009)

Preordered and have played very recently, awesome as expected though not much change from DP also expected.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 5, 2009)

i have shiny charmander,jigglypuff,raticate and skuntank for trade.

looking for shiny ut paras and electrike or wynaut. pm me if you can help.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 5, 2009)

~ Lawliet ~ said:


> Preordered and have played very recently, awesome as expected though not much change from DP also expected.



LOL bullshit, there is more change than meets the eye.

Read the list on Serebii.net




BTW: These Regi-Fuckers are bitches to catch. They just wont stay in the fucking ball, even though they have only 1HP left and are sleeping.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone got a Lugia, Ho-Oh, Suicune, Raikou, Entei, Kyogre or Rayquaza?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2009)

Shuckle is tearing up the Battle Hall.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 5, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Anyone got a Lugia, Ho-Oh, Suicune, Raikou, Entei, Kyogre or Rayquaza?



Yes, i do, all them.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 5, 2009)

Can I have them? 

P-p-l-l-eeeeeeeaaasssseee?!

I can't get over the fact that they re-do the Kanto series in FireRed/LeafGreen, but they couldn't add it to include the Johto series. I love those Pokemon.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 5, 2009)

What do you mean? Not including Johto in Fire Red/Leaf Green? That's because they were remakes of Red and Green (and no, I don't mean Blue; Pokemon was originally released as Pokemon Red and Green in Japan, with an updated versions of Red and Green, renamed Blue, being releaed a bit later) and Johto wasn't in them. They also most likely couldn't have added in Johto even if they wanted to, due to not having enough space (those 200 some new Pokemon and such since Red and Green do add up in terms of space, along with the better graphics and such), and thus why they added a mini-region in the form of the Sevii islands instead. They also could have gone with G/S remakes, but that was just last gen as of the time, and part of why they didn't.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 5, 2009)

ugh...Johto starters are full of aids and fail anyway.

although the GS games were pretty awesome. I loved the criminal rival and the fact you got to face "Red" at the end of the game.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 5, 2009)

...I liked the starters.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 5, 2009)

Stroev said:


> ...I liked the starters.



eww, you liked Typhlosion and Meganium?


Feraligatr was the only one more or less acceptable in that trio.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 6, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Can I have them?
> 
> P-p-l-l-eeeeeeeaaasssseee?!
> 
> I can't get over the fact that they re-do the Kanto series in FireRed/LeafGreen, but they couldn't add it to include the Johto series. I love those Pokemon.



But You do know that some of the jotho pokeon are available in FireRed/LeafGreen, and that the 3 Starters are available in Smaragd?

And why would i want to give them Legendary bitches away? 

What do you have to trade?  
Any Event Legendaries??????


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have a Naive Heatran?


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Do you have a Chimchar or a Turtwig? If not, what about one of the Johto starters?
> 
> I'm assuming I don't need to see any of the Johto starters to trade, considering this isn't the GTS right? I'm still assuming you can trade with a friend regardless if you've seen the Pokemon or not.



Yea, just with gts u half to see the pokemon first to trade. And I have chimchar. I plan on getting turtwig soon.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 6, 2009)

Talk about Heatran....

After the quest at the Mountain...how do i make Heatran appear there? And where is that Stone?


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

after you go to Stark.mt and team up with buck. Then go to the end and you see galatic. Then after the scene Buck will ask you to meet him back at the survival area. Then you gain access to the battleground. After that go back to the same place the magma stone was at with team galatic and you can face heatran at lvl.50


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

And sadly they never let you get the magma stone, to my knowledge.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah yeah i found that out just now too.

What would that Magmastone do anyway?


Edit: I just started a new game with a Girl


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm waiting for pokemon Raidon and Pokemon Thorium


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

translation?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 6, 2009)

Topaz and Onyx will be better.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2009)

I forgot to save after capturing Azelf so I have to do it again.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey can any of the pros help me with this. This is one of the movesets and nature for one of my pokemon.

Flygon
Nature=Adamant/Jolly
earthquake
dragonbreath
dragon claw or fly 
sandstorm 

should I change this?


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 6, 2009)

Read this:


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 6, 2009)

DarkSage is a holy man, putting the great name of Pokemon throughout the planet.

*To the guy who wanted a Dratini, Charmander and Squirtle:* I have transferred all 3 of them to my Platinum via Pal Park. Are you still interested in them?
---
I'm currently looking for these Pokemon:
Bagon/Shelgon/Salamence
Trapinch
Regirock/Registeel/Regiice
---
How do you evolve Poliwhirl into Politoed? I have a level 41 Poliwhirl with King's Rock.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

yes eternal, I've got the chimchar too. Other than turtwig  do you want anything else. and can u post ur friends code I cant open spoilers on a psp.

my friends code:3266 0959 9157


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 6, 2009)

If my memory serves right, trade the Poliwhilr holding the King's Rock.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 6, 2009)

I can also trade trapinch and breed a bagon from my salamence. And yea poliwhirl evoles threw trade with kings rock. Ill be back at 10pm


----------



## Hentai (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone need a JP Movie Shaymin?


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 7, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Anyone need a JP Movie Shaymin?



I call dibs, but do you want for it?


----------



## Hentai (Apr 7, 2009)

I am looking for a Alamos Darkrai.
My Movie Darkrai feels lonley...


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 7, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> yes eternal, I've got the chimchar too. Other than turtwig  do you want anything else. and can u post ur friends code I cant open spoilers on a psp.
> 
> my friends code:3266 0959 9157



Wait, I don't need them anymore. 

Would you happen to have a Bagon or Trapinch? If not, what about a Feebas/Larvitar?

Charmander, Squirtle and Dratini for: Bagon, Trapinch and a crappy?

FC: 0259-6167-2196


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2009)

Currently in the distortion world and while I may not know what the hell is going on, I will say it's quite trippy


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Currently in the distortion world and while I may not know what the hell is going on, I will say it's quite trippy



Upside down waterfall ftw, I think the addition was pretty cool just wish we could go there for more than just one mission and perhaps have some wild Pokes running around in there. Those disappearing platforms are annoying haha


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2009)

Ugh, I haven't played in mad long, too much SFIV, lol.

I forgot how shitty the available pokemon are early on, though, nothing but ponyta and shellos and other shitty shit. Anyway I gotta get back on my shit so I can breeeeeed.

Also, does anyone know any good wifi dongles? My nintendo one took a shit a while ago, and from what I hear they cut production on them... I wanna play online outside of shoddy.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 7, 2009)

The game is just filled with pure awesomeness, just these Regis are bitches to catch.....


----------



## Stroev (Apr 7, 2009)

So I've been raping the game the moment I traded members of my ultimate team to Platinum from other Diamond(which were given from other games).


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 7, 2009)

Who has Latios or Latias? Forgot to collect them.

Oh and, why the hell does my Wi-Fi not work in the Underground?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 7, 2009)

Because the Underground doesn't use Wi-Fi; it's local DS-to-DS wireless.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely, I guess.

I want my ultimate team to consist of:
Charizard (Fire/Flying - Effective towards Grass, Steel and Fighting)
Blastoise/Feraligatr (Water - Effective towards Fire, Ground and Rock)
Venusaur - (Grass - Effective towards Water, Ground and Rock)
Espeon - (Physic - Effective against Fighting, Dark and Ghost)
Tyranitar - (Ground/Dark - Effective against Fire, Rock, Ground and Physic)
Dragonite/Salamence - (Uneffected to attacks from Fire, Grass, Water, etc. but takes critical damage against Ice)

That type of team would be sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Upside down waterfall ftw, I think the addition was pretty cool just wish we could go there for more than just one mission and perhaps have some wild Pokes running around in there. Those disappearing platforms are annoying haha



Took me over an hour to figure out what I had to do in order to find Giratina. Finally moved those boulders and fought Cyrus. Giratina was rather easy to catch. Empoleon lvl 48 with Ice Beam did the job. After Giratina was frozen, I took down a few more HP with Peck and threw a couple of Duskballs and the rest was history


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Took me over an hour to figure out what I had to do in order to find Giratina. Finally moved those boulders and fought Cyrus. Giratina was rather easy to catch. Empoleon lvl 48 with Ice Beam did the job. After Giratina was frozen, I took down a few more HP with Peck and threw a couple of Duskballs and the rest was history


Lucky, I should've bought Dusk Balls  I never bother to get any of those new Pokeballs unfortunately, only had Ultra Balls that I bought and a few Great Balls.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 7, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Wait, I don't need them anymore.
> 
> Would you happen to have a Bagon or Trapinch? If not, what about a Feebas/Larvitar?
> 
> ...



na just charmander and squirtle and I have bagon and trapinch. So Im ready at anytime.

Do any of you have a Acreus, Darkrai, Shaymin, Mewtwo or Mew. I need the data of them.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 7, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Lovely, I guess.
> 
> I want my ultimate team to consist of:
> Charizard (Fire/Flying - Effective towards Grass, Steel and Fighting)
> ...


My ultimate team has a unique strat for each pocket monster. Getting one for each gen, so I haev four now.

Oh yeah, I'm counting on six. :ho


----------



## Hentai (Apr 8, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Do any of you have a Acreus, Darkrai, Shaymin, Mewtwo or Mew. I need the data of them.


I have them all


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 8, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> na just charmander and squirtle and I have bagon and trapinch. So Im ready at anytime.
> 
> Do any of you have a Acreus, Darkrai, Shaymin, Mewtwo or Mew. I need the data of them.



Is tonight at 7:00 EST fine?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a Darkrai


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 8, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Is tonight at 7:00 EST fine?



Na I have to attend a service at 7pm, anyway we could do this before 3pm est time today?

Kyuubi no yoko- can l get the data off them please. I bring my own stuff on, so you know your getting ur legends back.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know any good move sets for Leafeon. Gah his stats are so reversed.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 8, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Na I have to attend a service at 7pm, anyway we could do this before 3pm est time today?
> 
> Kyuubi no yoko- can l get the data off them please. I bring my own stuff on, so you know your getting ur legends back.



Sorry, didn't get home until 4, mate.

Is tomorrow good? 5:00?


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone see this yet? this song

Looks like us Canadians are finally gonna get an event =D I'll be back in time after finals to grab this at the mall =)


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> Anyone know any good move sets for Leafeon. Gah his stats are so reversed.


Well, a good strat for grass types would be healing.

Moves like Leech seed, Absorb, Mega/Giga Drain, Ingrain, etc. However, I only think Leafeon can use Absorb/Mega/Giga Drain.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 8, 2009)

^Indeed; Leafeon doesn't get Leech Seed, so it can't do the SubSeed strategy, and it also doesn't get Ingrain. Leafeon's Special attack is pathetic, so Giga Drain ect. aren't viable (not that it really would be even if it's special attack was good; 60 BP just is too low, without something like Technician boosting it).

If I was going to make a Leafeon moveset, it wold probablly be something like this:

Leafeon@Leftovers (or you can switch to Life Orb if you want to do more damage)
-Swords Dance (Curse is another option if you don't mind the speed drop and want a defense boost)
-Baton Pass
-Leaf Blade
-Return/Double-Edge

Or if you want to go a bit more defensive:
Leafeon@Leftovers
-Leaf Blade
-Wish
-Curse
-Baton Pass/Protect


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 8, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Sorry, didn't get home until 4, mate.
> 
> Is tomorrow good? 5:00?



Yea definetly, I'll be on from 4pm-8pm est. I'll have a trade ready.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome. I'll PM you when I get back.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 9, 2009)

Eternal- Okay, can you get balbuasar too, I'll bring a feebas?

And has anyone seen the move Ice Blade, I heard empoleon can learn it. But Im not sure if its a rumor or not.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 9, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> And has anyone seen the move Ice Blade, I heard empoleon can learn it. But Im not sure if its a rumor or not.



Never seen or heard, and Serebii.net doesnt list it.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 9, 2009)

same I checked. K n'Y can I get the data off ur legends. I promise no funny business of any kind.


----------



## nyu (Apr 9, 2009)

i read somewhere that if u talk to someone in-game and said certain words u would dress like it. is this true?


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 9, 2009)

Idk check serebii


----------



## Stroev (Apr 9, 2009)

You mean Mystery Gift?


----------



## Hentai (Apr 10, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> same I checked. K n'Y can I get the data off ur legends. I promise no funny business of any kind.



Yes, but have in mind....i am from the other side of the world so your time wont help me much.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Well, a good strat for grass types would be healing.
> 
> Moves like Leech seed, Absorb, Mega/Giga Drain, Ingrain, etc. However, I only think Leafeon can use Absorb/Mega/Giga Drain.


Yeah but Leafeon's sp.attck isn't that high, the max for it on lvl 50 is around 89 :// But I guess that'll work for mines.


Æsahættr said:


> ^Indeed; Leafeon doesn't get Leech Seed, so it can't do the SubSeed strategy, and it also doesn't get Ingrain. Leafeon's Special attack is pathetic, so Giga Drain ect. aren't viable (not that it really would be even if it's special attack was good; 60 BP just is too low, without something like Technician boosting it).
> 
> If I was going to make a Leafeon moveset, it wold probablly be something like this:
> 
> ...



Oh where do you get swords dance from sinoh anyways, is it a move tutor? if so where is the person in sinoh that lets you teaches it to him.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm interested in just adding these Pokemon for data:
Darkrai
Shaymin
Mew

Oh and, the Mystery Gift Secret Key for Rotom is coming out on Wi-Fi on the 20th of April, I believe.

*Samurai G*: Terribly sorry about the constant delays. My laptop is error-ing and I'm in desperate need of a fixing. We will do it ASAP. PM me your MSN - easier contact over my phone.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> Yeah but Leafeon's sp.attck isn't that high, the max for it on lvl 50 is around 89 :// But I guess that'll work for mines.
> 
> 
> Oh where do you get swords dance from sinoh anyways, is it a move tutor? if so where is the person in sinoh that lets you teaches it to him.


It's a TM in Sinnoh; TM 75. I think you get it as a prize in the Game Corner in Veilstone.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yes, but have in mind....i am from the other side of the world so your time wont help me much.



no problem, I'll try to catch whenever.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 10, 2009)

I am here, now, before we trade you give me your MSN.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 10, 2009)

silverback.lance@hotmail.com

friends code: 3266 0959 9157


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 10, 2009)

give me ten minutes I need to go get ready


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 10, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Anyone see this yet? Source
> 
> Looks like us Canadians are finally gonna get an event =D I'll be back in time after finals to grab this at the mall =)



I was happy about this too, but then they announced that it was going over Wifi mystery gift too!

Let's hope you can get a bonus Pokemon or something for going to TRU. <_<


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2009)

^I severely doubt it. The reason for being able to get it at TRU is so that people who don't have Wi-Fi can also get the event. As a result, it would be weird to give people who choose one method something the people who choose the other don't, so they should be exactly the same. If you do get something from TRU, it will most likely be a coupon for Platinum or the Shaymin movie.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 10, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> It's a TM in Sinnoh; TM 75. I think you get it as a prize in the Game Corner in Veilstone.



Okay thanks, Also what is a good move set for Milotic I have one, but I want to put good use to it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm not levelling via wild pokemon that much and sticking with gym leaders/etc, but I'm flying through this game. I have about 18 hours worth of gameplay ( slightly more recorded because I fell asleep with the ds on), and already have the fifth badge. I don't know, this seems ridiculous. I feel like I'm missing items or something.

My team is: 
luxray lv 33
Gastrodon lvl 30
the fire monkey(forgot the name) lv 30
Togetic lv 28
Duskull lv 25

edit: I think there is less game then crystal. I'm disappoint you can transfer those pokemone over right away as well. Damn pal park.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 10, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Maybe it's because I'm not levelling via wild pokemon that much and sticking with gym leaders/etc, but I'm flying through this game. I have about 18 hours worth of gameplay ( slightly more recorded because I fell asleep with the ds on), and already have the fifth badge. I don't know, this seems ridiculous. I feel like I'm missing items or something.
> 
> My team is:
> luxray lv 33
> ...



Infernape ...edit: oh wait, it is Monferno at lv 30


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a Chimchar. Just never attempted to evolve it yet. Fire/Fighting combos in both 3rd and 4th gens.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry for the disappearance earlier guys. I had to go to a service[Good Friday]

Eternal- I still thing Blaziken is alittle more better than Infernrape.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 10, 2009)

Question: do you need to use Platinum to get the secret key?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, it's only used for something unique to Platinum.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn it. Guess I need to buy it now. I was just hoping I could at least leave on my Diamond until I finally got Platinum.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> Okay thanks, Also what is a good move set for Milotic I have one, but I want to put good use to it.


I'd go with something like this:
-Surf
-Ice Beam
-Recover
-Toxic



Stroev said:


> Yes, it's only used for something unique to Platinum.


That and the item itself is unique to Platinum, not being programmed into Diamond or Peal.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 10, 2009)

My Milotic has a good healing combo: Leftovers item and Aqua Ring. 

Combine that with high HP and Sp. Def with some Def EV training, it's unstoppable.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 10, 2009)

^Aqua Ring's generally not worth the moveslot though; Leftovers+Recover is enough. After Surf, it has two slots left, which it would much rather give to additional coverage (in the form of Ice Beam, a Hidden Power, or both) and a way to help it better stall out the opponent, such as Toxic or Confuse Ray, than a bit more recovery each turn.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you know that the Daimond/Pearl Shaymins (that can be caught ingame with Oaks Letter) can not be transformed to the Skyform in Platinum?
It has to have "fateful encounter"...so you need either a Platinum Shaymin or one of the Event or Movie.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 11, 2009)

hypnosis or mirror coat over toxic for milotic's moveset.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 11, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Sorry for the disappearance earlier guys. I had to go to a service[Good Friday]
> 
> Eternal- I still thing Blaziken is alittle more better than Infernrape.



Blaziken can use Flying moves - advantage.

And uhm, is tonight at 8 good? Charmander, Squirtle and Bulbasaur for Bagon, Trapinch and Feebas?


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 11, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> I'd go with something like this:
> -Surf
> -Ice Beam
> -Recover
> -Toxic



I was thinking that to, only I was thinking of swapping toxic for mirror coat. Would that be better, so I could counter an electric type.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 11, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Blaziken can use Flying moves - advantage.
> 
> And uhm, is tonight at 8 good? Charmander, Squirtle and Bulbasaur for Bagon, Trapinch and Feebas?



Yea if u want, or we can make the trade right now, I have time


----------



## Shiron (Apr 11, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> I was thinking that to, only I was thinking of swapping toxic for mirror coat. Would that be better, so I could counter an electric type.


Sounded like you already had a Milotic that you wanted to use, so I didn't want to suggest egg moves like Mirror Coat, and thus the moveset I gave you. xD But yeah, if you have no problem breeding it, then go for Mirror Coat.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 12, 2009)

Sam G, you never came on, mate. 

I'm attempting to capture Zapdos, Articuno, Moltres, Cresellia and Mesprit, except, they keep fleeing. So, I got my Duskull to evolve into Dusclops and got Mean Look, but this Pokemon has the shittiest speed. It's like level 45 and it's speed is 30. Erggh.

So, I think I need a Trapinch, 'cuz it's ability is the same as Mean Look.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 12, 2009)

^Arena Trap doesn't work on Flying Pokemon (the Birds), or Pokemon with Levitate (Cress/The Pixies), so that's a no-go.

You could however try what worked for me, although it's a bit of work. Get a Male Gastly in someplace like the Lost Tower, and catch a female Ralts in the route right next to the tower. Level up the Gastly till it gets Mean Look if it doesn't have it, then breed them until you get a male Ralts, which will know Mean Look. Pump the thing full of 10 Carbos or whatever the speed-raising vitamikn is to max it out on them, and finish EV training it on speed if you want. Then, let it evolve into Kirlia, but don't let it evolve any further than that till Level 50, where Kirlia learns Hypnosis. Then, cancel the evolution into Gardevoir again and evolve it into Gallade. Use a heart scale on it to make it remember False Swipe, and whatever the last move you want it to have is. Then. Level it up to like 10 levels above the birds to make sure it outspeeds Zapdos, and you should be golden.

I did that, and it worked fine for me for Articuno, Mespirir, and Cresseila, but Moltres has a physical-flying move, and a decent attack stat, so it was really annoying to go after with Gallade, but I magaed it. This is what my Gallade wound up as:
Gallade
Level 76
-Mean Look
-Hypnosis
-False Swiep
-Psycho Cut

Leveling it up took a bit, but the Top Trainer Cafe and the Elite Four were very helpful with that.

Alternatively, you could just go with the Gastly, get it to evolve into Gengar, and work with that, but just make sure not to KO them if you do, since Gengar doesn't get something like False Swipe.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 12, 2009)

What about leveling my Dusclops very high? It's at 45 right now. What if it got to say, 90?


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Gallade
> Level 76
> -Mean Look
> -Hypnosis
> ...



Very Impressive Gallade... mine is underleveled and not very impressive


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2009)

I have pokemon eggs and baby pokemon available. Agility Piplups, Eevees, Riolus, Flinch moveset Dunsparce, and Mudkipz. Eggs are random.

PM me if you want them.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 12, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> What about leveling my Dusclops very high? It's at 45 right now. What if it got to say, 90?


Hmm... Dusclops has base 25 speed, while Zapdos has 100... And Dusknoir hs base 45 speed... I'm not sure if even at level 90 or so that it would be able to outspeed a Level 60 Zapdos; it might be able to, but I'm not positive. Grabbing a Gastly, giving it Mean Look, and even just evolving it into Haunter, which has base 95, giving it a few Carbos and getting it to around Level 65 or so would probably be a safer bet. You could try Dusclops, but I'm just not sure it will be fast enough, even at a ridiculous level (and besides, Dusclops doesn't get False Swipe, nor Baton Pass to pass the Mean Look to something else, so I'm not sure that Leveling it up to Level 90, doing tons of damage with normal attacks to the birds as a result (although Dusclops's attacking stats aren't so good, so it might work out), would be quite so good of an idea).


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess I'll go with Gastly and if that doesn't work, I'll think of something else. Thanks mate.

...I never considered getting Master Balls in Ruby, FireRed and Emerald and just transferring them over on a Pokemon. :l


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 12, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Sounded like you already had a Milotic that you wanted to use, so I didn't want to suggest egg moves like Mirror Coat, and thus the moveset I gave you. xD But yeah, if you have no problem breeding it, then go for Mirror Coat.



Okay, I'll breed corsola with milotic to give it Mirror Coat. It shouldn't be that hard. DX <3


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 12, 2009)

Eternal flame- sorry man, my week has been busy and wild, Im willing to give it one more shot, if you are? And u can call me SG or G


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 12, 2009)

YOU'RE ALL FUCKED.


----------



## Munak (Apr 12, 2009)

Reginja.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2009)

We're all doomed.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

With Slow Start and/or Wonderguard? OHKO?


----------



## Hentai (Apr 13, 2009)

I find that origin Form Giratina pretty awesome 
But that ominous Wind power is crap....i rather teach it Shadow Ball


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 13, 2009)

Arceus has all three of the attacks - Roar of Time, Spatial Rend and Shadow Force, plus some attack called Judgement.

[This is Eternal Flame by the way!]


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> But that ominous Wind power is crap....i rather teach it Shadow Ball



I agree it takes to long and someone can switch to a normal pokemon and cancel the move


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh man, I just realized I don't have a Deoxys.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 13, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Arceus has all three of the attacks - Roar of Time, Spatial Rend and Shadow Force, plus some attack called Judgement.



That's 12th movie Arceus.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 13, 2009)

My bad. Saw it on Serebii.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 13, 2009)

I really wish there was a way to see battle animations of a move, not even Serebii has any ripped sprite gifs or anything.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I really wish there was a way to see battle animations of a move, not even Serebii has any ripped sprite gifs or anything.



That's a good idea for a project...capture them on video and post them on youtube....


----------



## Stroev (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a tad worried about quality.

On another note, I'm having trouble deciding whether to have an Alakazam(_a delay/stall/trick focused strategy_) or a Dragonite(_powerhouse focus with a little bit of Alakazam's strat_) on my team.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 13, 2009)

The mini-legendaries are:

Kanto - Dragonite
Johto - Tyranitar
Hoenn - Salamence
Sinnoh - Garchomp

Agreed?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

God Realm said:


> The mini-legendaries are:
> 
> Kanto - Dragonite
> Johto - Tyranitar
> ...



Hoenn also has Metagross.

@Stroev
Leave the tricking to Alakazam and focus on an attack oriented Dragonite...though, what are their attacks?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 13, 2009)

Yoshitsune said:


> Hoenn also has Metagross.
> 
> @Stroev
> Leave the tricking to Alakazam and focus on an attack oriented Dragonite...though, what are their attacks?


Trick room, Future Sight, Torment, and any attack/sp. attack move for Alakazam.

I'm thinking Giving Dragonite Fly and Substitute to delay and hold damage ass much as pssible, with two other open move slots.



God Realm said:


> The mini-legendaries are:
> 
> Kanto - Dragonite
> Johto - Tyranitar
> ...


Dragon-esque and rare. So yeah, I always thought that.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Trick room, Future Sight, Torment, and any attack/sp. attack move for Alakazam.
> 
> I'm thinking Giving Dragonite Fly and Substitute to delay and hold damage ass much as pssible, with two other open move slots.



Are you using it for competitive battling? If so, Dragonite should be a physical attacker/ mixed sweeper, or a supporter...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2009)

...........What is all this nonsense about Dragonite, Garchomp,etc. being legendaries?

Or are you guys just agreeing this amongst yourselves?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> ...........What is all this nonsense about Dragonite, Garchomp,etc. being legendaries?
> 
> Or are you guys just agreeing this amongst yourselves?



Not legendaries, pseudo-legendaries since they have a base stat of 600.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 14, 2009)

Garchomp shouldn't even be called uber 

Stupid Smogon. What about Bliss or Cress?


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 14, 2009)

Garchomp dies from Ice.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 14, 2009)

This game is


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 14, 2009)

anyone know what item scyther has to be holding to evolve? 
Also anyone willin to let me trade em scyther so he could evolve then trade back


----------



## Hentai (Apr 14, 2009)

''White Chase'' Smoker said:


> anyone know what item scyther has to be holding to evolve?
> Also anyone willin to let me trade em scyther so he could evolve then trade back



Metal Coat


----------



## Shiron (Apr 14, 2009)

I see Garchomp. is getting some discussion here.. The problem with it was its great stat distribution, along with it's typing:


108/95/85 are great defenses and unlike Salamances and Dragonite, Garchomp doesn't have a Stealth Rock weakness to ruin that. Combining it's great defenses with a Yache Berry, which halves the amount an ice-attack can do to it, pratically nothing can OHKO it, allowing it to get a practically guaranteed Swords Dance in. Then, with it's unique speed of 102, it will either outspeed you and KO you, or have known your one of those things that are faster than it, and are thus frail (as pratically everything above it in terms of speed was then), and it could simply use the Yache Berry to survive whatever attack you used and KO you. Add Sand Veil on top of that, and you really have a monster.

_However_, it's Uber status is not definite yet. Once Smogon finishes the current round of tests, they'll advance to Stage 3 of the process, where there will be another chance for Garchomp to be made not Uber again (which could quite possibly end up happening depending on how some of those last tests go).


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks, now I just need someone to trade nd trade back with me lol
My fc is 4683 4623 2963. I need 2 fill up my pal pad too so if anyone wants to add me just give me ur fc


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2009)

Æsahættr said:


> I see Garchomp. is getting some discussion here.. The problem with it was its great stat distribution, along with it's typing:
> WARNING! Contains Crap!
> 
> 108/95/85 are great defenses and unlike Salamances and Dragonite, Garchomp doesn't have a Stealth Rock weakness to ruin that. Combining it's great defenses with a Yache Berry, which halves the amount an ice-attack can do to it, pratically nothing can OHKO it, allowing it to get a practically guaranteed Swords Dance in. Then, with it's unique speed of 102, it will either outspeed you and KO you, or have known your one of those things that are faster than it, and are thus frail (as pratically everything above it in terms of speed was then), and it could simply use the Yache Berry to survive whatever attack you used and KO you. Add Sand Veil on top of that, and you really have a monster.
> ...



It's one of those pokemon that just doesn't seem to have a place. IMO it's not strong enough to hang in ubers, but it seems too strong for standards.

I remember reading a while back about a set that involved adding some sp.def evs, in order to take an ice beam from some of the bulkier waters, and be left with just enough hp to activate a salac berry. 

Basically the strategy was, to switch in to say, a t-wave or some other form of electric attack and swords dance on the switch. They bring in, say, Vaporeon or Salamence to ice beam you, and you survive and activate salac, then sweep pretty much everything with +2 attk and +1 speed.

At this point, however, I think with all the priority attacks floating around, that strategy is a lot less viable.. But it still goes to show, not only how strong Garchomp is, but how unpredictable it's sets can be. Add to that, it's sturdiness, and it just seems too good for standards.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay, I'm wondering - what Pokemon requires Up Grade to evolve?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2009)

Porygon, IIRC.


----------



## delirium (Apr 14, 2009)

The problem with the whole 'chomp + Yache = Uber argument is that hitting it with Ice isn't the only way to take down the dragon. There are so many different abilities and moves and items in the game that we don't have to be limited to just an Ice attack as our only option.

Sand Veil on the other hand can be broken as hell.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 14, 2009)

A Giratina with max defense evs just has to Will-o-wisp Garchomp and there ya go.

Unless Garchomp is packing choice band.Then that could be a different story.


----------



## Munak (Apr 15, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> A Giratina with max defense evs just has to Will-o-wisp Garchomp and there ya go.
> 
> Unless Garchomp is packing choice band.Then that could be a different story.



Wait... OU? 

Because I barely use Chompy in Ubers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> A Giratina with max defense evs just has to Will-o-wisp Garchomp and there ya go.
> 
> Unless Garchomp is packing choice band.Then that could be a different story.



Uhhhhhh, why are you mentioning ubers? No-one is saying that Garchomp is leveling the playing field there, it was back when he was OU that caused all the fuss


----------



## Munak (Apr 15, 2009)

They said Mamoswine can do wonders against Yachechomp. Never tried it, though.

Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard that Ice Shard on him was/is great, but it was theory. I never tried it either


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 15, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Okay, I'm wondering - what Pokemon requires Up Grade to evolve?



It's Poligonz or w/e.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 15, 2009)

Speaking of all this technical stuff you folks use nowadays, what's the highest stat that can ever be reached? Including skilled EV raising, positive nature, etc.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 16, 2009)

that depends cos all pokemons have different stats.

common OUs have 130 IVs which could go up to 394 if EV trained.

different matter for Ubers because their IVs are usually higher.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never cared about IVs.

The right nature and EVS are all i care about.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 16, 2009)

only pros worry about IVs.

so if you want to take your game play up a notch, i suggest you read more about it.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 16, 2009)

IVs do make a difference, I've been reading about them lately. The craziest thing is you can breed for IVs, but its all on chance ><


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 16, 2009)

I know this may sound out of the ordinary but I tried out and experiment and cloned a Milotic and I used all rare candies and it's stats were like soo far behind but when I leveled up the other Milotic it's stats were right on point.

So doesn't that mean if you use Rare Candies you miss out on EV's points?


----------



## Mr Crazy Guy (Apr 16, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> I know this may sound out of the ordinary but I tried out and experiment and cloned a Milotic and I used all rare candies and it's stats were like soo far behind but when I leveled up the other Milotic it's stats were right on point.
> 
> So doesn't that mean if you use Rare Candies you miss out on EV's points?


Not exactly EV points but the stat growth. For example, if you ev train it with Ponyta's your stats will go up by 1 + your base stats.

If you use Rare Candies though, it will just go up by base stats.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahh I see because I wasnt so sure, because I read on Serebii that you don't get all the stats tha the pokemon earns when you use RC's.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr Crazy Guy said:


> Not exactly EV points but the stat growth. For example, if you ev train it with Ponyta's your stats will go up by 1 + your base stats.
> 
> If you use Rare Candies though, it will just go up by base stats.



the stat growth is directly affected by EV points. 

rare candies = no evs = no stat growth.

So to answer the original question, yes, you miss out on EVs if you use rare candy. You can fully EV train a poke, then rare candy it the rest of the way to 100 and get all the stat growth that the EV points offer.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Rare Candies now... although my Pokemon aren't good enough to take on anyone from what I've seen


----------



## Shiron (Apr 16, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> IVs do make a difference, I've been reading about them lately. The craziest thing is you can breed for IVs, but its all on chance ><


Actually... It isn't really chance... It's impossible for a game to decide something completely by chance. The closest games can come is a "RNG", or random number generator, which is kind of a misnomer, since it isn't exactly random, as the generator starts off with a "seed" number, which it then modifies in a predictable way. If you know what the seed is, and how the game modifies it, you can predict what results you'll get. The RNGs for Emerald and DPP have been cracked, and they're quite abusable to get good stuff. If you want to read more about it, here are the threads on Smogon on it:

Emerald: Part2 post
DPP: Part2 post

Although, I suppose there is still an aspect of chance involved, as things such as the current time for DPPt affect the seed, but it's still much easier to abuse and get at least some good results with the RNG having been cracked.

Of course, there's still the issues like if abusing the RNG is really "right", if it's too similar to hacking, etc, so it really depends where you stand on that if you want to go with it.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 16, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> Yeah I agree with Rare Candies now... although my Pokemon aren't good enough to take on anyone from what I've seen



It'll be alright. lol

I used like 10 rare candies on Crobat and it missed 10 lvls worth EV's. =[ 
But I'm going to train it better than before.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 16, 2009)

It doesn't matter when EV training is done; so long as you do it before Level 100, when Pokemon become unable gain any EVs except for the 100 in each stat from vitamins due to not being able to not get any more experience, it will all come out the same (as no matter what, the amount of EVs you can get is still a maximum of 510 overall, and 255 in an individual stat, so regardless of when you give it those EVs, the final stats will still be the same once Level 100 is reached).


----------



## delirium (Apr 16, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Actually... It isn't really chance... It's impossible for a game to decide something completely by chance. The closest games can come is a "RNG", or random number generator, which is kind of a misnomer, since it isn't exactly random, as the generator starts off with a "seed" number, which it then modifies in a predictable way. If you know what the seed is, and how the game modifies it, you can predict what results you'll get. The RNGs for Emerald and DPP have been cracked, and they're quite abusable to get good stuff. If you want to read more about it, here are the threads on Smogon on it:
> 
> Emerald: Link removed
> DPP: Link removed
> ...



lol Platinum is so broken now. You got cats breeding shinies with perfect IV's in just two days. 

I hope NF can run some tournaments though. Seeing what people do with the tutors should be fun.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2009)

delirium said:


> tutors


Draco Meteor is overrated.  But it looks sweet.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 16, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Actually... It isn't really chance... It's impossible for a game to decide something completely by chance. The closest games can come is a "RNG", or random number generator, which is kind of a misnomer, since it isn't exactly random, as the generator starts off with a "seed" number, which it then modifies in a predictable way. If you know what the seed is, and how the game modifies it, you can predict what results you'll get. The RNGs for Emerald and DPP have been cracked, and they're quite abusable to get good stuff. If you want to read more about it, here are the threads on Smogon on it:
> 
> Emerald: "served"
> DPP: Link removed
> ...



Woah, that's pretty intense. Probably will warrant for a reading after exams haha Seems so many people are already using Pokesav, and with eggs having PIDs that don't have to match up to their IVs, gonna be hard to detect them hacks.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm stuck in Eterna City, trying to beat Jupiter. My cuurent team is:

Grotle [M, lv. 22] [Nicknamed Forestwood]
Rock Smash, Razor Leaf, Cut, Absorb

Rotom [Genderless, lv.20] [Nicknamed Motor]
ThunderShock, Confuse Ray, Uproar, Double Team

Shellos [M, lv.20] [Nicknamed Shelok]
Mud-Slap, Mud Sport, Hidden Power, Water Pulse

Zubat [F, lv. 18] [Nicknamed Zuba]
Leech Life, Supersonic, Astonish, Bite

Starly [M, lv. 7] [Nicknamed Staro]
Tackle, Growl, Quick Attack

Anyadvice?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 16, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I'm stuck in Eterna City, trying to beat Jupiter. My cuurent team is:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The level-7 Starly probably isn't helping much.
Rotom is probably more than enough to take out her Zubat.

As for her Skuntank, I used a Machop and finished with my Monferno. Fighting-type pokemon are resistant to Dark-type attacks (Skuntank's Night Slash, which is its only offensive attack), and Fighting-type attacks are effective against Dark-type pokemon.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Apr 16, 2009)

Where do you suggest going to obtain a fighting type?


*Spoiler*: _Sexy_ 





I wonder who the girl between Gardeina and Cynthia is. She's hawt.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 16, 2009)

You can get a Machop in the route north of Oreburgh City. You can also pick up a Meditite from the route eas of Eterna, I believe, but they don't learn any fighting attacks until level 30 (and Skunktank is immune to Psychic attacks due to its Dark typing).

However, Skunktank isn't actually weak to Fighting; it's Poison-type makes it a neutrality. It's only actual weakness is Ground, but the Pokemon that you have availability to right now that are part Ground, such as Geodude, Onix, Gible, Gligar and your Grotle, can't exploit that without being at a high level or without TMs like Earthquake (which you do have access to; it's at the end of the secret part of Wayward cave, under Cycling Road; the boulder was that was there in D/P was removed, so you can get to it without Strength. So if you want to get it, and teach it to something, it's an option). Your Shellos also could have worked, but you made it forget/didn't let it learn Mud Bomb, which was it's best option against Skunktank, meaning that Water Pulese would do more to it than Mud-slap.

So, pretty much the best option I'm seeing is for you to catch something like Gligar (can be found in the grass in the route underneath Cycling Road) or Gible (can be found in the secret entrance to Wayward Cave), get the Earthquake TM, and teach it to them (I would also have recommend Grotle as an option, but it can't learn it until it evolves), for use against Skunktank, but it's pretty much up to you what you want to do.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 16, 2009)

Æsahættr said:


> You can get a Machop in the route north of Oreburgh City. You can also pick up a Meditite from the route eas of Eterna, I believe, but they don't learn any fighting attacks until level 30 (and Skunktank is immune to Psychic attacks due to its Dark typing).


 Machop has Low Kick and learns Karate Chop at level 10.


> However, Skunktank isn't actually weak to Fighting; it's Poison-type makes it a neutrality. It's only actual weakness is Ground, but the Pokemon that you have availability to right now that are part Ground, such as Geodude, Onix, Gible, Gligar and your Grotle, can't exploit that without being at a high level or without *TMs like Earthquake (which you do have access to; it's at the end of the secret part of Wayward cave, under Cycling Road; the boulder was that was there in D/P was removed, so you can get to it without Strength. So if you want to get it, and teach it to something, it's an option*).


Except he can't get there without the bike, and the bike vendor is trapped by Jupiter.


> Your Shellos also could have worked, but you made it forget/didn't let it learn Mud Bomb, which was it's best option against Skunktank, meaning that Water Pulese would do more to it than Mud-slap.


However, yes, Ground-type attacks are another option.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 16, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Seems so many people are already using Pokesav, and with eggs having PIDs that don't have to match up to their IVs, gonna be hard to detect them hacks.



Most pokemon you see on wifi *are* pokesaved because of the egg PID thing. Nothing like hatching a perfect 31/31/31/31/31 in 2 steps


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2009)

So now my team of old-school trained pocket monsters are useless against these hacked monsters.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2009)

over 805,000 Americans in the month of march purchased the new pokemons! congratz!


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> over 805,000 Americans in the month of march purchased the new pokemons! congratz!


Time to sing the first season english dub OP, then.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Most pokemon you see on wifi *are* pokesaved because of the egg PID thing. Nothing like hatching a perfect 31/31/31/31/31 in 2 steps



Which is why I've stuck primarily to trading and collecting one of each of the whole damn set of Pokemon. But I guess the main thing keeping players in the game after finishing off the Elite Four, post game quests and completing the Pokedex is battling online. IMHO contests and the such are a waste of space on the game cart.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, would anyone like to battle? I've finally finished raising my team of favourite Pokemon. I'll play by standard rules or whatever...I just want to play someone at last. XD

My FC is 2535 9671 1332. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 17, 2009)

im up for it. just PM me 8)


----------



## Shiron (Apr 17, 2009)

Just loaded up my Japanese copy of Platinum again, since the Oak's Letter Wi-Fi event started. I did't have time to soft-reset on it right now for a good one, but I just wanted to catch it to see if it would allow me to get the Graceidia Flower (although, I wasn't expecting to be able to, since it would be a Flower Paradise Shaymin, and shouldn't have the Fateful Encounter tag, which, based on testing that was done, was what was needed to be able to get the Flower), which is the Flower that transforms Shaymin into its Sky form. However, after catching it (little bugger was a pain, using Leech Seed against by Level 80 Gallade, which in hindsight probably wasn't the best thing to use to catch it), going to Floramora Town, and taking it out of the box, I was able to get the flower. A bit surprising for me, but it's true. So, if people missed the TRU event, it looks like they'll get another chance to get Shaymin-S, once the Wi-Fi event hits the other regions.

Here's a link to some images I took of the Shaymin after I got the flower, for confirmation:
Watching


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 17, 2009)

So if you have the Japanese version of the game and connect to wifi you can get Japanese exclusive events?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 17, 2009)

^Yes; similarly, even if you're in some place like Europe, if you have a North American copy of Platinum, you can get the Secret Key event that is going to start here soon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 17, 2009)

what are the steps in getting into route 224?

i got oak's letter. now what do i do?

do u need to see all of the sinnoh pokemon before u could go any further?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 17, 2009)

^Yeah; you need to get the National Dex. Before that, there will be someone blocking the part of Victory Road (it's right next to the end) that leads to it.

And just as a forewarning, once you do that, you'll want to have Pokemon with Strength (as you will have to do boulder pushing) and Defog (unless the fog doesn't bother you, but you will have to fight trainers, so it's probably best to get rid of it) to get to Route 224.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 17, 2009)

oh ok... ack... damn u national dex... i think ill skip this event for now... theres thesame even happening tomorrow in the UK... im gonna get myself 3 shaymins if im lucky 8_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if poke would become more balanced if IV's were removed


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 17, 2009)

They'd have to start a new series of Pokemon games if they did and then you couldn't trade Pokemon from the Advanced or DS games much like the issue created when the Advanced Series featured so many changes from the original RBY/GSC era.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind, so long as they can at least reset the values for the pokemon from previous era's, allowing tradability.

I've grown fond of my team.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 18, 2009)

Ugh. I've seen like 332/493. 

Yesterday I saw a pink Aerodactyl on the GTS. Tried to get it, but the bitch traded it a minute later. SHE WANTED A MUNCHLAX.

Looking for:
Deoxys
Murkrow
Manaphy
Regis
Latios
Latias


---
I've come to the conclusion: Generation I/II > Generation III/IV


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 18, 2009)

battle anyone?


----------



## Hentai (Apr 18, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I wonder if poke would become more balanced if IV's were removed



Definitely, but they could also achieve that by making that more random, instead of giving it a fixed amount by defeating a certain pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Definitely, but they could also achieve that by making that more random, instead of giving it a fixed amount by defeating a certain pokemon.


Wasn't she/he talking about IV's though, not EV's?


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 19, 2009)

Got myself an Espeon after training for ages. Too bad - I wanted the Umbreon.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You coulda just waited till night time to train it.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 19, 2009)

anyone here got a kabuto they willing to trade? I've been looking everywhere for one and can't get it


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 19, 2009)

Speaking of Kabuto, what fossil(s) are available in Platinum's underground? I know Diamond had Skull Fossil while Pearl had Shield Fossil , but I never heard which Platinum had.
I expect that Platinum, like Diamond and Pearl, will allow access to previous generation fossils later.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a Kabuto in my FireRed. Completely forgot about it. I can evolve it into Kabutops and then breed, right?

Guys, the underground is so confusing for me. Any ideas on what to do? Whenever I go in, it's empty except for like one hiker.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 19, 2009)

ur meant to tap the screen, if something is glowing, go after it and dig it out ^^, simple as that really.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 19, 2009)

God Realm said:


> I have a Kabuto in my FireRed. Completely forgot about it. I can evolve it into Kabutops and then breed, right?
> 
> Guys, the underground is so confusing for me. Any ideas on what to do? Whenever I go in, it's empty except for like one hiker.




could you please pm me if you breed any?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 19, 2009)

anyone here want to battle??? x_X at all?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard Platinum had one or the other, though I thought it would have both...

And the underground is used for multiplayer if you want to see some poeple in it. It's used for finding treasure and manking secret bases. Go talk to the guy in Eterna for more info; his house in next to the pok'emon Center.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah; which fossil you get depends on your Trainer ID; if it's even, you'll find Shieldon, and if it's odd, you'll get Cranidos.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 19, 2009)

Remember, 32 people in the underground for SPIRITOMB.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Underground is so boring, another waste of space imo Need to include Kanto, that would've made the game even better.

@ Jugglenaut: Did you get Masterpiece Grimlock? =P


----------



## Shiron (Apr 20, 2009)

...Kanto? [rant]That's been in Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Fire Red, and Leaf Green (of which, I've personally only never played Crystal). Johto, I wouldn't have minded seeing again, but I've had quite my fill of Kanto, with it having appeared in some form during each of the first three generations.

Kanto is actually the main reason why I'm hoping Game Freak isn't going to be releasing actual Gold/Silver remakes. 5th gen games that contain Johto as a region or games based on Gold and Silver, but with a really fleshed out Johto and no Kanto I'd be fine with, but I just don't really feel like journeying through the most overused region in the series another time. It was good the first time, and was still nice having to see it once more, but after that it just got a bit... much.[/rant]

Sorry, needed to get that out of my stem.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 20, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Wasn't she/he talking about IV's though, not EV's?



Oh, well they are called different where i live.

Well in that case aswell. Removing them would make it more balanced, but then again, they need also to edit the EVs if they remove the IVs.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 20, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> ...Kanto? [rant]That's been in Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Fire Red, and Leaf Green (of which, I've personally only never played Crystal). Johto, I wouldn't have minded seeing again, but I've had quite my fill of Kanto, with it having appeared in some form during each of the first three generations.
> 
> Kanto is actually the main reason why I'm hoping Game Freak isn't going to be releasing actual Gold/Silver remakes. 5th gen games that contain Johto as a region or games based on Gold and Silver, but with a really fleshed out Johto and no Kanto I'd be fine with, but I just don't really feel like journeying through the most overused region in the series another time. It was good the first time, and was still nice having to see it once more, but after that it just got a bit... much.[/rant]
> 
> Sorry, needed to get that out of my stem.


Haha that's fine. I understand what you're saying too. From the last two generations, I really didn't feel it because they didn't really build upon the world they created in RBY. I really really enjoyed GSC cause of the feature that you could go back and revisit a world that you were already familiar with. A game with all the regions would be awesome, I don't mind if it takes longer etc, I think the game itself would be more rich with more characters to interact with and hopefully multiple storyarcs that link your journey as you go region to region.

If they do make a 5th generation game, chances are its going to be on some new handheld, hopefully Nintendo will realize by then the benefit in larger memory based cartridges or something, and can include a game with the whole damn Pokemon world in it. Cause honestly, how many more regions can they include before the world gets too cluttered? (Probably as much as they want as long as the money keeps coming down the tube haha)


----------



## delirium (Apr 20, 2009)

I just caught an Azelf that have 31's in HP, Atk AND Spd.

It was Bashful, though, so I let it go. 

Should I have kept it?


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2009)

I got Giratina in Diamond, now I'm getting that fuckers altered form in Platinum.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 20, 2009)

delirium said:


> I just caught an Azelf that have 31's in HP, Atk AND Spd.
> 
> It was Bashful, though, so I let it go.
> 
> Should I have kept it?



Woah! That's lucky, most legendaries I catch are no good so I would've kept it.


----------



## delirium (Apr 20, 2009)

I caught a Mild this time. IV's 27/29/31/29/31/*2*

^infinity


----------



## Stroev (Apr 20, 2009)

2? Holy hell.

And if there will be a 5th Gen, it'll most likely be on the next gen handheld or whatever Ninty has planned, and a whole new world with new monsters, etc. That's been the pattern with the series, and other Nintendo series as well(Mario 64, Sunshine, Galaxy, etc).


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 20, 2009)

Munchlax goes for a lot on the GTS. I've breeded like 5 and I got an Umbreon, Metang, Gligar, Electivire and Magmortar.

What pisses me off is how everyone always wants a Shaymin. 

Anyway, I got the Mystery Gift today.
---
I want a game with Johto in it. It'd be superb if it was Kanto, Johto, Hoenn and Sinnoh, but the levels for the gym leaders and Elite Four would have to decrease immensely. Johto - why? It was just so creative and I loved the idea of Neo Team Rocket so much.

It'd be cool if after you defeat Neo Team Rocket, you go to Kanto and you're about to face Blue (is he the replaced leader?) when Giovanni comes at the end and compliments you. But, the Elite Four team would be so altered.

I guess it should be:
Lorelei (Ice/Water)
Karen (Ghost)
Steven (Steel)
Flint (Fire)
Lance (Dragon)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 20, 2009)

if they want shaymins or darkrais or whatever, it means that theyre cloning on GTS.

they ask for shaymins because its an event pokemon that cant be traded on wifi 8S


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay - to the dude who wanted a Kabuto - it's your lucky day.

I found a Dome Fossil in the Underground. What 'ya got for it?


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2009)

Fuck I just found out you can't get Umbreon or Espeon in Platinum.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 20, 2009)

y not?i evolved my eevee into espeon....


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Fuck I just found out you can't get Umbreon or Espeon in Platinum.


What are you talking about? You can't catch them, you have to raise them, all the Eevee evolutions from the basic Pokemon.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2009)

sry0005

I meant raising them, according to Serebii, its impossible to do so in Platinum. And I can't get wi-fi to work so I'm screwed.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 20, 2009)

Whut? I think you're looking at the 3rd Gen part regarding day/night evolution.



> The above issues are rectified as both day and night time have been returned to full forse (lol) so in the day/evening you can get espeon, but once it hits night, you get umbreon






> Did you get Masterpiece Grimlock? =P


I'm waiting for my next paycheck before I order. He's going next to my MP Scream


----------



## Stroev (Apr 20, 2009)

New type of Pok'erus?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> I think Sasuke is Finally on Itachi's level
> 
> I meant raising them, according to Serebii, its impossible to do so in Platinum. And I can't get wi-fi to work so I'm screwed.


...What? That line about them being impossible to obtain is under the generation three heading, not generation four. Generation three was Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Fire Red, Leaf Green, Colosseum, and XD, while Platinum, along with Diamond and Pearl, are part of generation four. So, it has nothing to do with their availability in Platinum.

And plus, even then, the page isn't saying they were impossible to get then either:


> ...were deemed by many to be impossible to get


Note the words "were deemed", implying that they actually weren't. Serebii then makes this clear by explaing how, even without Colosseum, you can get Umbreon/Espeon in the third gen:


> So when Pokémon Colosseum came out, one of the options was clear. You started off with both Espeon & Umbreon and you could trade them back to your game to get them, plus in XD, you are able to evolve your Eevee into them using Sun & Moon Dust
> 
> However Espeon & Umbreon are obtainable in other ways, contary to popular belief. Either you trade the above and breed to get an Eevee on your Ruby, Sapphire or Emerald game or you trade an Eevee or it's evolution over from FireRed or LeafGreen. Either way, you need an Eevee on Ruby, Sapphire or Emerald


It then goes on to say that you can get them in the fourth gen, in that section:


> In Diamond & Pearl, the above issues are rectified as both Day & Night time have been returned to full forse so in the Day & Evening you can get Espeon, but once it hits Night, you will get Umbreon. However, Diamond & Pearl brings two new evolutions of Eevee to the fold, and the ways to get them are well hidden, you aren't likely to find it out unless you're incredibly lucky, or you read it here.


The reason Platinum's image isn't anywhere on the page is because the page was written before Platinum was released, and even a bit before Diamond and Pearl's actual Stateside release. The evidence in this is Leafeon and Glaceon being referred to by their Japanese names, Lefia and Glacia, since they're English names weren't known at the time.

In any case though, all of the Eevee evolutions can be gotten as soon as you get the Eevee from Bebe; this is clear from people actually having been able to get them, and from them being in the Platinum Sinnoh-dex (the Eevee line is #163-170):
I think Sasuke is Finally on Itachi's level 

That Eevee page is just very misleading/poorly written, and in need of a bit of an update, now that Platinum has been released.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 20, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Okay - to the dude who wanted a Kabuto - it's your lucky day.
> 
> I found a Dome Fossil in the Underground. What 'ya got for it?



haha o man I'd giv u like watever I got lets see um giratina, spiritomb, hitmontop, caranvha, rhyperior, tropius, tangela, that's all I got that you would probably want lol


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 21, 2009)

The ending credits are pretty.

BATTLE FRONTIER HERE I COME


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 21, 2009)

AH MAH GAWD.

I just found my first shiny pokemon EVER, a shiny Magikarp level 19.

I was looking through my key items while traveling through Victory Road and realized I'd used the Good Rod like, only twice in the game. So I figured I'd give it a shot.

And then BAM! Golden MAGIKARP.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 21, 2009)

''White Chase'' Smoker said:


> haha o man I'd giv u like watever I got lets see um giratina, spiritomb, hitmontop, caranvha, rhyperior, tropius, tangela, that's all I got that you would probably want lol



How many do you need? I got a level 20 sitting here for you.

I think I'll take your Hitmontop for it. 
---
Munchlax is such a sick Pokemon to trade on the GTS. I got:
Umbreon
Feebas
Vibrava
Murkrow

...and others I can't remember! I think I went a bit high when I asked for Machamp.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Apr 21, 2009)

^ i just need one and hitmontop it is then you ready now? my fc is 4683 4623 2963


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 21, 2009)

Alrightie. Nice trade. Happy to FINALLY get my Politoed. 

Looking for:
Deoxys
Latios
Latias


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay - GTS is win.

I got a level 70 Machamp with an Armour Fossil for a level 1 Munchlax. Now, I got a Dusknoir too. 

If you guys don't mind, could someone take my Haunter and then give it back? I'm in need of a Gengar who has Mean Look (which would be my Haunter ).


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 23, 2009)

Yo God Realm. I finally got a new DS. If you dont already want knew stuff we can still trade for the old list. I still need the same stuff or atleast there data.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 23, 2009)

Finally got a Dragonite, though it has a Timid nature, which raises Sp. Def. apparently, Attack is the highest stat by far, next to HP. :/

Yeah, I'll just go level up for the 100 mark and hopefully beat the EV wankers whenever I meet them.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)

I still need to pick up Platinum. Is it worth the money, or should I stick to Diamond?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 23, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I still need to pick up Platinum. Is it worth the money, or should I stick to Diamond?



Eh, it sure as hell was worth it for my first 4th gen Pokemon game. If you don't think shit like Battle Frontier and new wifi features aren't worth it...


----------



## Shiron (Apr 23, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Finally got a Dragonite, though it has a Timid nature, which raises Sp. Def. apparently, Attack is the highest stat by far, next to HP. :/
> 
> Yeah, I'll just go level up for the 100 mark and hopefully beat the EV wankers whenever I meet them.


No; Timid raises speed (and decreases Attack); not exactly the best nature for a Dragonite.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 23, 2009)

Æsahættr said:


> No; Timid raises speed (and decreases Attack); not exactly the best nature for a Dragonite.


My attack is higher than speed though. fuckfff

Though speed is the second highest, however.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 24, 2009)

I think he means the attack stat lower than what it could be. The attack on my adamant natured dragonite is 366 not to sure if that is spectacular though.


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2009)

Stroev said:


> My attack is higher than speed though. fuckfff
> 
> Though speed is the second highest, however.



That's 'cause dragonite's base attack is much higher than its base speed, which is what nature affects; its base stat. For instance, dragonite has the potential to reach a speed of 259. With a speed boosting nature, however, it can reach 284. Also, its attack can only be a minimum of 273 with a negative nature _and_ 0 IV's in attack on top of that which goes to show how much higher its base attack is compared to its speed. So in most cases dragonite's attack will always be higher than its speed regardless of nature.

With that nature though you can make it a pure Special attacker (Draco Meteor, Flamethrower, Thunderbolt) and give it Agility for its last move. One Agility, plus boosting nature, will make you faster than even the fastest (usual) scarf holders. Then you should be free to sweep, assuming any special walls are gone of course. So it's not all bad.



> I think he means the attack stat lower than what it could be. The attack on my adamant natured dragonite is 366 not to sure if that is spectacular though.



With an Adamant nature dragonite maxes out at 403, which leaves a lot to be desired.

I will say though that good prediction/strategy etc can cover those grounds. I get challenged by random uber users all the time and still win with my half OU half UU team.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 24, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> Yo God Realm. I finally got a new DS. If you dont already want knew stuff we can still trade for the old list. I still need the same stuff or atleast there data.



Sure.
I only need Trapinch, so help me trade Haunter and Kadabra?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm back. I beat the game now and have some battle tier frontier fights under my belt. My playtime has really gone up as well! I keep on falling asleep with the Ds on. 

Cyrus was hard as all hell for me. I only had four usable pokemon against him, all of which were below lv40, and none of which were really good matches to his. Worst still, I had no bloodly items to help me, and I had my bleeding crappy Dusclop still in the ranks. OH Gowd, it was horrible. I keep losing and losing.  I eventually beat his punk ass though. After I did, It made me wich Npc's could cry. 

Current Pokemon line for linkbattles almost finished=/
Umbreon
Gastrdon
Garchomp
Espeon
Blaziken
Persian

I lost my wi-fi thing. So I'll have to buy a new at soem point. Be seeing yall soon.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 24, 2009)

I am trying  to catch Dialga with good IVs on Sp. Attack, but it doesnt work 

I am frustrated


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone here get the Regi event from toys r' us and wouldn't mind loaning it to me for two seconds? I'll give it right back. I won't be home for another couple of hours though.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> Anyone here get the Regi event from toys r' us and wouldn't mind loaning it to me for two seconds? I'll give it right back. I won't be home for another couple of hours though.



I dont know what Regigigas i have, but you can have it as soon as i have unlocked my Regis.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 24, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Finally got a Dragonite, though it has a Timid nature, which raises Sp. Def. apparently, Attack is the highest stat by far, next to HP. :/



Make it a bulkier version of Specsmence,


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 24, 2009)

okay I put 252 evs in my torchic's atk before it became combusken using macho bracer and the pokerus.  But all I see in stats is 53 Atk.

Can someone tell me if Im doing it right with training my torchic.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 24, 2009)

You don't gain all the points instantly. You can see the full difference only once you reach lv 100.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh okay then thanks


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 24, 2009)

Sam G, wanna trade, dude?

And seriously, I can't say this enough - Munchlax on the GTS is epic win. I got:

Rhyperior
Magmortar
Umbreon
Feebas
Vibrava
Gengar
Machamp (with Armour Fossil)
Leafeon
Glaceon
Dusknoir

...and I keep forgetting the rest. 

LOOKING FOR:
DEOXYS
LATIOS
LATIAS
SHAYMIN (just the data)


----------



## Stroev (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm raping the Battle Arcade. Tower, Castle, and Hall are alright(but vs. Shedinja with no super effective attacks ended me. I lol'd ) 

Factory is just HHNNNNNGGGrage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 24, 2009)

2 questions: 

1. say i have a larvitar egg in diamond (having the national dex)...and i want to transfer that egg over to Platinum, but its a new game and i only have 1 badge...can i still do it even though i don't have the national dex?

2. is there any way to trade between an emulator and a DS?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 2. is there any way to trade between an emulator and a DS?



I fucking wish. I could actually use my emulator's pokesaved shit instead of having to actually spend my time breeding on the DS.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has event pokemon they could trade me if they have extras or something. I don't have too much to trade tho. I am still somewhat of a newb to pokemon diamond and I only have like 15 legendaries, I might have more if I can find a link cable and my pokemon blue then transfer to my ruby, then migrate them from my Ruby to Diamond. also wondering if anyone could allow my to trade over my dusclops and rhydon over to them and trade back so I can have rypherior and dusknoir ( i have the items they need to hold). I also want my haunter to be a gengar and evolve some of my other pokemon via trading. I
m having some problems with my Nintendo Wi FI so gimme an hour to 2 hours to try and fix it.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. say i have a larvitar egg in diamond (having the national dex)...and i want to transfer that egg over to Platinum, but its a new game and i only have 1 badge...can i still do it even though i don't have the national dex?


Yes, once you get to Oreburgh, you can trade over any Pokemon you want, even if it's not in the Sinnoh-dex.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 24, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> I fucking wish. I could actually use my emulator's pokesaved shit instead of having to actually spend my time breeding on the DS.



yeah, pokesav platinum is the shit huh 


i still don't give my poke's all 31 IV's or 255 EV's just cuz i think it would be "cheating"...lol i'm such a nerd.

and 1 step breeding...god, how i love it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

ok I got my wifi working. I forgot my friend code tho, how do I know what it is?


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 24, 2009)

i finally got platinum, like, a week ago. i love the improvements. 

@shoddragon - go to your pal pad and click on "your friend code", i think.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

wtf is a pal pad


----------



## Shiron (Apr 24, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> wtf is a pal pad


It's a Key Item that's where you enter in and store other people's friend codes, so you can connect to them. It also has your friend code in it. If you don't see it in the Key Items part of your bag, then just go downstairs in a Pokemon center, talk to the Wi-Fi lady, and she should give it to you.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 24, 2009)

go to key items and look for pal pad. That"s where you find ur friends code and regiester others.

God Realm- Yea I should be on tomorrow hopefully. Trapinch for squirtle?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 24, 2009)

You can't transfer from blue to Ruby, either. If that's what you were asking.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 25, 2009)

yea but there is another way. but its a long process and you need  alot of stuff.

Just transfer ur stuff to Gold/Silver or Crystal, then transfer everything to pokemon coloseum, then from there to ruby.  I've done it a few times. Coloseum is kind of the only loop hole to get around having stuff on BRY and not being able to transfer it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 25, 2009)

May 14th is when i'm getting Platinum.

Why do we Aussies get games so late?


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 25, 2009)

Because you never killed a bunch of people. lol jkjk


----------



## Shiron (Apr 25, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> yea but there is another way. but its a long process and you need  alot of stuff.
> 
> Just transfer ur stuff to Gold/Silver or Crystal, then transfer everything to pokemon coloseum, then from there to ruby.  I've done it a few times. Coloseum is kind of the only loop hole to get around having stuff on BRY and not being able to transfer it.


What? Not possible. Pokemon Colosseum can only hook up to the third gen games; not G/S/C, which are second gen. The only N64 game that Gold and Silver could connect to was Pokemon Stadium 2. There is no way at all to get 1st/2nd gen Pokemon into the third gen, due to the different system of IVs and such that were introduced into the third gen.

I also just did a search to make sure, and I'm finding nothing at all about Colosseum having some ability to trade with G/S/C, when there should at least be some info on this if it were true.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 25, 2009)

So, that means that the Johto starters can be only be legit through Emerald, Colosseum or XD.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 25, 2009)

Or AR.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got mine (Johto Starters) from trades online and from my cousins


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 26, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> What? Not possible. Pokemon Colosseum can only hook up to the third gen games; not G/S/C, which are second gen. The only N64 game that Gold and Silver could connect to was Pokemon Stadium 2. There is no way at all to get 1st/2nd gen Pokemon into the third gen, due to the different system of IVs and such that were introduced into the third gen.
> 
> I also just did a search to make sure, and I'm finding nothing at all about Colosseum having some ability to trade with G/S/C, when there should at least be some info on this if it were true.



I got it off of some site and tried it myself. I picked up all the stuff.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude, you must be dreaming hardcore. There is NO way for the GBC games to hook up to Pokemon Colosseum. Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green. That's IT.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 26, 2009)

^ I do wish that was possible... but it isn't


----------



## Undead (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 26, 2009)

Global trading is awesome I got a 76 palkia for my level 1 bagon.  My fc is 4039 2415 4733. If anyone wants to trade or wants something let me know.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 26, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I got mine (Johto Starters) from trades online and from my cousins



Yeah, I mean if someone like evolved the starters and breeded, they'd still be legit.

---
Wow. Someone gave me a legit Diamond Version Dialga for a Munchlax. Now, I've gotten:
Cranidos
Golem
Rhyperior
Electivire
Magmortar
Dialga
Cresellia
Umbreon
Murkrow
Vibrava
Feebas
Gengar
Machamp (with Armour Fossil)
Leafeon
Glaceon
Dusknoir

---
I honestly wish that in FireRed/LeafGreen, the train station to Goldenrod city had already been built. Like, the building was under construction throughout the game, but then after the Sevii Islands, you go to Oak who gives you and Blue tickets. Before you board the train, you see Giovanni boarding the train.

When you reach Goldenrod, Giovanni enters the Radio Tower and then, the tower is blocked by two goons. They have a somewhat different attire.

From there, you go all the way back to New Bark Town, meet Elm and then you meet Gold and Silver. Gold challenges you and loses, and vows to become stronger. Leaving, you walk out and Silver battles you. Gold comes to the rescue with his Typholosion. Silver leaves and Elm remarks that Silver stole a Totodile ages ago. That Pokemon has no love and has become bitter.

Elm tells you to go defeat the eight Johto gyms and come back. During that time, you disband Neo Team Rocket and face Giovanni the final time. This time, it's you and Gold verse Giovanni and Silver.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Anyone want to battle?



hey, ill battle ya, my FC's on my sig...

anyone else wanna battle while im at it?


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry Dynamic, I'm too noob to battle you haha =P Finally caught a Ditto in Platinum, had to wait like several days for the damn Trophy Guy to mention it and then go find it >< With exams over I can get my Platinum team breeding =D


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 27, 2009)

Sage, does that mean...?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2009)

So I got to round 29 of the Battle Arcade, then LOLtyranitar rapes my team in a single move, one by one.


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2009)

I just ran into a Shiny Regice O_O

Nature and IV's are pure boo boo though.

Keep for collection's sake?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 27, 2009)

> Keep for collection's sake?


Unless you're really planning to use one for battling, keep it.


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2009)

I was definitely going to use Regice for battle. And I still am. Decided I'd keep it and transfer my Platinum stuff onto Pearl and restart Platinum. Then I can have different flavors of regis and birds and pixies for battle AND keep my shiny


----------



## Hentai (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it just me or are the Regi-things  bitches to catch?


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Is it just me or are the Regi-things  bitches to catch?


I found them annoying to catch too, same as the birds ><


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 28, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Eh, it sure as hell was worth it for my first 4th gen Pokemon game. If you don't think shit like Battle Frontier and new wifi features aren't worth it...



Hm. I'll probably pick it up for the sake of a relatively new plot. Not to mention I could use a bit of a time-killer right about now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 28, 2009)

Gaahhh  I hate the Distortion World.





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Is it just me or are the Regi-things  bitches to catch?


 No harder than the other legendary pokemon from what I remember.


darksage78 said:


> I found them annoying to catch too, same as the birds ><


Funnily enough, I caught one of the legendary birds with a Great Ball in FireRed.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 28, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No harder than the other legendary pokemon from what I remember.



Except Dialga/Palkia.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 28, 2009)

I got it when it came out here. I've only beaten 5 gyms so far though. I'm taking it kind of slow.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 28, 2009)

Seriously, i caught Darkrai, Shaymin, and so on in like 15 to 30 minutes, but the Regi Fuckers take away like 40 balls and dont stay fucking inside, even though they sleep and only have one little shit HP left.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate the birds. Always fleeing. Oh well, still never got around to capturing them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 28, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Except Dialga/Palkia.


Oh, I used the Master Ball to catch Dialga.


Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Seriously, i caught Darkrai, Shaymin, and so on in like 15 to 30 minutes, but the Regi Fuckers take away like 40 balls and dont stay fucking inside, even though they sleep and only have one little shit HP left.


I find more luck with Paralysis, but they may be more of a personal choice.


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 28, 2009)

Dialga and Palkia are easy to catch. Palkia in one shot with a Dusk Ball. Dialga took a few.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dusk Ball is the best... only wish I had some to catch Regigigas


----------



## Stroev (Apr 28, 2009)

Heatran used all 70 balls of Ultras I had, plus all Dusk and others in Diamond. 

And I love Distortion world, who would hate it?


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 28, 2009)

I used a Master Ball to catch Heatran ... I should of used it on Regigigas


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 28, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I used a Master Ball to catch Heatran ... I should of used it on Regigigas



Yeah that's sorta a waste of a Master Ball =/ I still haven't used mine yet. Gives a little more challenge in the capturing =D


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate GTS 

Everybody wants a goddamn Shaymin or Darkrai or Celebi.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty sure they are just cloning since you can't actually trade those.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 28, 2009)

You can, but most of them are hacked.

Anything legendary/special that's been made available through events is tradeable. 

Event versions of those can't be traded because they carry Classic Ribbons. AFAIK, most Gen III event pokemon probably don't carry those.

Edit: 
-Japanese Darkrai obtained through legit member cards/Pkmn Ranger Dakrai? 

Celebi for sure has non ribbon versions out there, but they're more likely to be Japanese OT/name. 

-Shaymin only recently came out in Japan through Oak's Letter, that's the only one GTSable.

Until an event for the Azure Flute comes out, GTS is missing one pokemon


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 28, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Yeah that's sorta a waste of a Master Ball =/ I still haven't used mine yet. Gives a little more challenge in the capturing =D



 Yeah I know


----------



## Stroev (Apr 28, 2009)

The challenge I have is that I can't find a ?, !, or U Unown yet.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 28, 2009)

Survivor said:


> The challenge I have is that I can't find a ?, !, or U Unown yet.



Once you get that last U unown, the ruin maniac will finally finish the cave with ? and ! versions.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 28, 2009)

Whew, saves me some [rage/quit] solutions.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Once you get that last U unown, the ruin maniac will finally finish the cave with ? and ! versions.



It took me a while to figure this out in Diamond. I raged for a good hour before I worked it out.


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2009)

I just tested Synchronize on Regirock and that shit actually works. It would have made soft resetting for the other regis and the pixies and Giratina so much easier. -____-

Oh well, now I know for my next run at them and for when I go after Palkia and Dialga


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 29, 2009)

Birds are easy catches once they have status problems.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Until an event for the Azure Flute comes out, GTS is missing one pokemon


Don't know when that will be but at least the Japanese Movie Arceus comes out this summer. =D

Btw my MP Grimlock will get to me hopefully by this Friday =D Can't wait haha


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 29, 2009)

I suck at filling out this dex. I only have 351/493. Oh, and if I have a Shaymin, where can I get that flower thing?

Looking for:
Deoxys

I REALLY NEED A DEOXYS.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 29, 2009)

^You get the Graceidia Flower in Floramora Town; if you have Shaymin in your party, there will be a lady there who you can talk to to get it:
NEDRA PICKLER


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 29, 2009)

Isn't there a way for Girantin to stay in it's Origin form even outside the cave? I'm quite sure there is a way.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Yeah, by giving it the Platinum Orb; you find it in the Distortion World, after you beat the Elite Four and can go there again by going to the portal to it in the last room of Turnback Cave (where Giratina was in Diamond and Pearl). It'll be pretty near the portal, as you only have access to a small part of the Distortion World when you go back to it.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS.

Also this special key thing for rotom, do we have to wait for the event to come to TOY'S R US or is it out yet?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 29, 2009)

^The Toys R Us part of the event has already been and gone, I believe. However, the Wi-Fi part of it is still active, and will be until May 12. To get it, if you haven't already, go to the third floor of the Jubilife TV station and tell the guy in the back who wants two pairs of words "Everyone Happy" and "Wi-Fi Connection." Then, save and restart the game and select Mystery Gift, and select the Nintendo WFC option. After that, pick up the key in a Pokemart, and take Rotom to the Eterna Galactic Base, and use the key to open the .


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome, thanks dude.

I now have a Sky Forme Shaymin, Origin Forme Giratina and two Appliance Formes of Rotom.

Ah, the joy of the GTS and multiple Rotoms. 
---
Shaymin is such a sick Pokemon. I love it now.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 29, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Awesome, thanks dude.
> 
> I now have a Sky Forme Shaymin, Origin Forme Giratina and two Appliance Formes of Rotom.



It's lame how you can't use them in the Union Room or Wifi. 

But then you'd see 80% -2 SpDf Seed Flare drop from Skymin all the time.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Seed Flare only has 85% accuracy though, so with that factored in, it has a 68% chance of both actually hitting and lowering SpD.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 29, 2009)

Funny thing is that I rarely hit with any move that has bleow 90% hit rate.


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone wanna battle? Wanna see how my old team fares to the new generation but I wanna test some new pokes, too. 

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

im up for it, my FCs on my sig. just PM me when ever you want to battle ^^


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 30, 2009)

Can Shaymin learn fly? If so, what happens if it goes into Land Forme?

Do you guys think Nintendo will do the Darkrai event after the Rotom one?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, I don't think Shaymin can learn any HM move (flash doesn't count) in any form.


----------



## delirium (Apr 30, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Can Shaymin learn fly? If so, what happens if it goes into Land Forme?
> 
> Do you guys think Nintendo will do the Darkrai event after the Rotom one?



Not sure if you can teach it Fly, but if you can then it keeps the move. That's how land forme learns Air Slash. Give it the flower, level it up to 64 then even when it goes back to land forme it'll still know Air Slash.

Darkrai was already done by TRU.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 30, 2009)

God Realm said:


> I suck at filling out this dex. I only have 351/493. Oh, and if I have a Shaymin, where can I get that flower thing?
> 
> Looking for:
> Deoxys
> ...


you can have mine.


Reisen Undongen said:


> Isn't there a way for Girantin to stay in it's Origin form even outside the cave? I'm quite sure there is a way.





Æsahættr said:


> ^Yeah, by giving it the Platinum Orb; you find it in the Distortion World, after you beat the Elite Four and can go there again by going to the portal to it in the last room of Turnback Cave (where Giratina was in Diamond and Pearl). It'll be pretty near the portal, as you only have access to a small part of the Distortion World when you go back to it.



Isnt that thing called gresious orb or something?

I like the origin Form Giratina, but the Sprite from behind is not so well done.




God Realm said:


> Can Shaymin learn fly? If so, what happens if it goes into Land Forme?
> 
> Do you guys think Nintendo will do the Darkrai event after the Rotom one?


 
Nope, the Gracidea Flower is a Key item, you cant give it to shaymin, only use it on Shaymin. As soon as you put Shaymin into the box it will be Land Form again. Thats why it cant learn Fly.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

battle anyone? x_X

_anyone_ at all?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 30, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Isnt that thing called gresious orb or something?


Bah, that's right; I just got a bit mixed up. I was thinking that Platinum Orb was what it was called in the U.S. version, and Griserous Orb was the Japanese name when I was typing that. You're correct though; in the US, the orbs are called Adamant, Lustrous, and Griseours, whereas in Japan they're called the Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum Orbs.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 30, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Bah, that's right; I just got a bit mixed up. I was thinking that Platinum Orb was what it was called in the U.S. version, and Griserous Orb was the Japanese name when I was typing that. You're correct though; in the US, the orbs are called Adamant, Lustrous, and Griseours, whereas in Japan they're called the Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum Orbs.



Why though did they rename them


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Apr 30, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Can Shaymin learn fly? If so, what happens if it goes into Land Forme?



Nope because once you transfer it back to it's land form it will still have that HM, and that wouldn't be right, since it's a grass type.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 30, 2009)

^However, Shaymin does keep other moves from Sky Forme, such as Air Slash, so that's not the actual reason. It's actually just because Game Freak hasn't bothered with giving different forms of the same Pokemon the ability to learn different TMs/HMs (even though they can learn different stuff from move tutors); the forms all just use the same list. This is true of all the Platinum forms and also things like Arceus and Deoxys.


----------



## Deva Path (May 1, 2009)

I mean will they do a Darkrai event for Platinum? Pretty lame if they don't.


----------



## Shiron (May 1, 2009)

^They did in Japan, and Nintendo of America went ahead with the Rotom Wi-Fi event, which was the first one Japan did as well (followed by Darkrai). So, I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (May 1, 2009)

I would like to see if Manaphy could be an event but that's not possible.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 1, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> I would like to see if Manaphy could be an event but that's not possible.



TRU in 2007 had an event for it.
And I'm laughing at this retard in the OBD who claims that Lugia has better stats on average than Mewtwo.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2009)

is Heatran a Legendary or ultra rare?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> is Heatran a Legendary or ultra rare?



Counts as a legendary.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 1, 2009)

Why can't we Aussies get events? 

The only one i can remember is the Mew event and that was over 10 years ago.


----------



## Deva Path (May 1, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> ^They did in Japan, and Nintendo of America went ahead with the Rotom Wi-Fi event, which was the first one Japan did as well (followed by Darkrai). So, I don't see why they wouldn't.



Oh, sweet. How long is the gap approximately between events? A month?


----------



## Shiron (May 1, 2009)

That was about the gap in Japan, yeah, so hopefully it will be the same here:
Link removed


----------



## Deva Path (May 2, 2009)

Cool. So, if Arceus comes out during the next movie, it'll be valid if we obtain it from Japan, no?


----------



## Shiron (May 2, 2009)

^If you mean it will be legit, then yeah. And yes, it is confirmed that they're giving out Arceus at the theaters when the latest movie airs; it will be Level 100, with the moves Judgment, Spacial Rend, Roar of Time, and Shadow Force, and will be holding a Rowap Berry.


----------



## Hentai (May 2, 2009)

I dont care about all that Event shit.

A friend of mine has a AR, so he unlocks these things like members pass and Azure flute for me.

In the end i have all the Events, and they are not even fake.


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

Nice, though I'm not sure why I agree though.

will naruto+sasuke+sakura+kakashi fail at a mission? Part 3, really nice medley.


----------



## Hentai (May 3, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Nice, though I'm not sure why I agree though.
> 
> credits Part 3, really nice medley.



All your GYM are belong to us


----------



## Deva Path (May 3, 2009)

When they finally do give out the Azure Flute, Arceus will be pretty common.


----------



## darksage78 (May 3, 2009)

Anyone see this? *This Is A Long Drive For Someone With Nothing To Talk About *


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Anyone see this? *This Is A Long Drive For Someone With Nothing To Talk About *



Gold & Silver remake? 

All the hints it has to true.


----------



## Hentai (May 3, 2009)

GOLD SILVER REMAKE 

Silver is belong to me


----------



## darksage78 (May 3, 2009)

I sincerely hope so, can't wait for next Sunday =D I wonder if I can learn Japanese fast enough to learn how to play it raw... hmmm


----------



## Hentai (May 3, 2009)

All your Pokemon are belong to me :ho


----------



## Deva Path (May 3, 2009)

If they do remake the Gold and Silver games, it will be a dream come true.

Johto is my absolute favourite region. Oh man, imagine revisiting 3D Kanto as well! But then, it'd leave Hoenn as the only league untouched in 2D.


----------



## Hentai (May 3, 2009)

Jotho > Sinnoh > Kanto > Hoenn


----------



## Deva Path (May 3, 2009)

We need these added into the game:


Giovanni cameo
Ho-Oh and Lugia are in both games
Celebi
Suicune encounter in New Bark Town
Red in Mount Silver/Blue in Viridian
Silver joins Team Rocket in Five Island Warehouse
Drake cameo (Lance and Claire relation)
Brendan/May/Dawn/Lucas/Barry cameo

Final battle - Red:
Pikachu
Charizard
Venusaur
Blastoise
Snorlax
Espeon

All level 90s.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 3, 2009)

FUCK YEAH. 
It's probably going to be released in Japan on G/S ten year anniversary in November.


----------



## El Torero (May 3, 2009)

I wonder if we´ll see that white stone in Kanto Oak mentioned 

It has to be near Mt.Silver


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 3, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hoenn+ Kanto > Sinnoh> Johto



I fixed it for you.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 3, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I wonder if we?ll see that white stone in Kanto Oak mentioned
> 
> It has to be near Mt.Silver



It'll probably make an appearance 
Imagine Kanto + Sevii + Johto and another new area


----------



## delirium (May 3, 2009)

Anybody attending the Pokemon Video Game Championships?

Ryuusi


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2009)

GS Remake news featured on Kotaku:



Gah if this comes true I'll flip out


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 3, 2009)

I must smoke a black and mild to this!


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

5th Gen games and Gold/Silver/Crystal plzkthx. 5th gen next handheld of course.

Playing gold was a golden experience.


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

Catching Giratina is 
Tips please.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (May 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> is Heatran a Legendary or ultra rare?



Legendary. It doesnt make it seem so legendary because it has a gender, and it's doesnt have a big role in Pokemon D/P


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2009)

Bastards Nintendo teasing us like this


----------



## Reisen Undongen (May 3, 2009)

Lol they do that a lot now lately. Especially with the rotol event. Giving it to Europe first.


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

Fighting a hacked Torterra with 999 stats is a hard one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 3, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Jotho > Sinnoh > Kanto > Hoenn



my sentiments exactly...

Johto is home to the mean ass rival too, none of these friendly types to be found anywhere.

Plus Red a top mount Silver and Blue in Viridian are badass.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2009)

Silver was the best rival i mean he stole a freaking starter pokemon! 

Too bad he never a different team depending on what starter he stole.


----------



## Munak (May 3, 2009)

Again, my knowledge of everything Japanese catches me off-guard. I didn't know there was a TV Program solely for Pokemon. 

And Fyeah, foreshadowing is better than nothing. Here's hoping I can pound the nextgen Silver's face into the ground.


----------



## Hentai (May 4, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> I fixed it for you.



bullshit, Hoenn is the crappiest of all, and kanto is too boring by now.
Jotho is top of all followed by Sinnoh


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 4, 2009)

...Anyone willing to trade me a male Umbreon...and name him Breon?


----------



## Z (May 4, 2009)

Kanto and Johto > Hoenn and Sinnoh. 
At least that's what I think.


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2009)

I really liked them all.

Hoenn's volcano and desert were sweet, Sinnoh emphasized on that as well, with snow to boot. Johto has nostalgia, and Kanto... is still likable.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

i hope they give silver a revamp and make his team more dynamic...plus boost his pokemons levels.

was disappointed when his Feraligatr would only go as high as level 52.

a 4th Gen Johto would be awesome, plus as a result we may even get a 4th gen Kanto lite.


----------



## Hentai (May 5, 2009)

That was one of the reasons why Gold and Silver were the best games....you could go to kanto too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That was one of the reasons why Gold and Silver *were the best ga*mes....you could go to kanto too.


best games in your mind, they sucks compared to today pokemon games.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> best games in your mind, they sucks compared to today pokemon games.



the franchise actually hasn't changed its formula since generation 1...


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

And in your mind Gold and Silver have better qualities than today's Poke'mons.

That said, EV's and IV's are difficult variables to control, especially with people hacking.


----------



## Samurai G (May 5, 2009)

Long as they combined all four regions and give access to everything. I cool


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

I actually like the first generation the most, but that's just me.


----------



## Hentai (May 5, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> best games in your mind, they sucks compared to today pokemon games.



Seriously how long do you play video games?

When someone compares games to oder ones he just compares the feelings he has BACK THEN to the feelings he has NOW.
OF COURSE the game suck ass compared what the newer games have to show, but back then they were more awesome, as the current games are now.
Thats like Zelda Ocarina of time and Twilight princess.
back then it was more awesome, but today it is just too fucking old to play...at least for me...my eyes are just too used to better graphics. Not that TP is a graphic Bomb, but still a whole shit-load better than that old N64 Shit everyone orgasmed about 10 fucking years ago.

So when G/S are remade, they will be fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## Falco-san (May 5, 2009)

God Realm said:


> We need these added into the game:
> 
> 
> Giovanni cameo
> ...


 Fixed, for the rest I agree.


----------



## Deva Path (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm tired of Kanto now. Lost it's touch after being able to replay it in three generations, fourth if they include it in this one. Perhaps Kanto is like one region that has to be in every gen?

I forgot that Silver found Team Rocket vile. So, forget him joining. But, it'd be sweet if you and him fought off Giovanni and an executive in Five Island.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

I just hope that fat guy is in the first town of every game to say how technology today BLOWS HIM AWAY!


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

I want Giovanni back.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

Come to think of it, Giovanni was pretty badass.

Especially in the Poke'mon Specials/Adventure manga.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 5, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> I want Giovanni back.



Maybe they'll put him the G/S remakes if the remake rumors or true.:

Or he'll return in gen 5.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the franchise actually hasn't changed *its formula since generation 1*...


so the 3rd and 4th generation added alot of thing for battles like the And physical and special attacks ting.

it added contest and other stuff that make the game more fun after beating the games,speciality platinium.

only stuff that the newer generation did not have is the previous generation region.

if they remake Gold and Silver i hope it also have hoen in 3d.


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Maybe they'll put him the G/S remakes if the remake rumors or true.:
> 
> Or he'll return in gen 5.


I hope he does in both.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)

Shirtless Brock > Giovanni.

:ho


----------



## Felix (May 6, 2009)

I want to evolve my Machoke to Machamp
Anyone willing to help me trade and trade back so I can get him evolved? 

EDIT:

Taken care of


----------



## Deva Path (May 6, 2009)

Hoenn doesn't deserve to be remade yet. Maybe in four/five years.

They need to include Giovanni for sure. Before Neo Team Rocket disbands, Giovanni needs a cameo.


----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2009)

He'll have a Charon moment, that's it. :ho


----------



## Z (May 6, 2009)

Survivor said:


> He'll have a Charon moment, that's it. :ho


I wanna verse him. :ho


----------



## Stroev (May 6, 2009)

Really should have battled Charon in Platinum. And teamed up with Inspector Gadget or whoever that guy was.


----------



## Deva Path (May 7, 2009)

Looker? He was a dork.

I did want to face Charon. It'd be sweet if his team was Rotom's appliances.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 7, 2009)

anyone want to face my hax team?


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2009)

Breeding help plz.

So I checked Serebii already, I just need a bit of confirmation in idiot terms. Let's say I breed my Lucario, get a Riolu. How do I acquire egg moves? Do I level up Riolu, or will it learn when evolution comes? Or is it that the parent Lucario know it()?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

I haven't played Platinum in about a week or so since beating the Elite 4 the first time around and decided to head off to the survival area, but not before facing off in a double battle against that gym leader and elite 4 member. Jun was of no help as usual >_>


----------



## Deva Path (May 7, 2009)

My Salamence has Pokerus. Anyone need their Pokemon Pokerus'd? Also, if I breed Munchlax with a Pokerus'd Snorlax, will they also get the virus?


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2009)

^IIRC, yes.



Survivor said:


> Breeding help plz.
> 
> So I checked Serebii already, I just need a bit of confirmation in idiot terms. Let's say I breed my Lucario, get a Riolu. How do I acquire egg moves? Do I level up Riolu, or will it learn when evolution comes? Or is it that the parent Lucario know it()?


It was the last on the page, so it may have been ignored. [/desperate]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

^not exactly sure about the breeding question 

On another note, I'm loving the Daily Pokemon Center battles. What an awesome way to ear exp points and money without having to use the Vs seeker.


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2009)

I'm actually a bit fond of the gym/partner battles in the Survival area.


----------



## Falco-san (May 7, 2009)

Egg moves are inherited by the Father I think?
For instance I bred a Smeargle whom I gave ice Punch via Sketch with a Weavile. So I got a Sneasel with Ice Punch.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 7, 2009)

...Anyone willing to trade me and Umbreon?


----------



## Falco-san (May 7, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> ...Anyone willing to trade me and Umbreon?



Can't ya just make one yourself? You get an Eevee from Bebe, and you can breed those. Just level a Eevee and make it happy, then make it evolve at night and you'll have a Umbreon.

Still tho, i'll check. I think I have a Umbreon somewhere in my Pearl.


----------



## delirium (May 7, 2009)

God Realm said:


> My Salamence has Pokerus. Anyone need their Pokemon Pokerus'd? Also, if I breed Munchlax with a Pokerus'd Snorlax, will they also get the virus?



No. I tried that with my dittos but it didn't work. So I keep a box full of pokerus infected pokemon for any new breeds.



Survivor said:


> ^IIRC, yes.
> 
> 
> It was the last on the page, so it may have been ignored. [/desperate]



You need a female lucario/riolu and a compatible male (same egg group as lucario) with whatever move you want to pass on to lucario. for instance, if you want lucario to have blaze kick you'd pair a female lucaraio/riolu in the day care with a male blaziken that knows blaze kick and the egg that comes from it will be a riolu that knows blaze kick.

--

in other news, i just bred an alakazam with HP Fire 70.  i'm gonna go for the flawless 31/30/31/30/31/30 later as i wanna get started on breeding my chubb rock. but getting that specific hidden power with max BP was so satisfying


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Dunno if everyone knows this already or not...but GS remakes are actually on the works.


Mother's day Greeting card



They're called heart-gold and soul-silver...so HG and SS.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

I saw that rumor thread a few days back but since i didn't see it with 23456 billion posts and constantly on the top page i assumed that thread was lost or forgotten or something .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2009)

Over  20,560,000 million copies of Diamond and Pear exist in the world today (according to sale figures I just posted) 

Pokemon Platinum is at - 3.7 million (this is just the states not including Japan and I'm not sure about europe). This is just from this current fiscal year 0_0


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Pokemon soon will inch out mario as the best selling game series ever...and it's actually good as far as the main games go!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Pokemon soon will inch out mario as the best selling game series ever...and it's actually good as far as the main games go!



they limit themselves though cuz they could do SO much more with the franchise and still keep the basic formula the same.

an online world, as an extension to perhaps a console game where you could actually SEE pokemon in the wild instead randomly having to walk through tall grass.

where you could battle who ever you met that was in the particular region your in...

where you could take control of pokemon during the battle (move them around, but still be limited to the attacks that it knows)

simple shit that isnt even revolutionary could make them bazillions of $ more...which at the end of the day is what its all about for a business.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> they limit themselves though cuz they could do SO much more with the franchise and still keep the basic formula the same.
> 
> an online world, as an extension to perhaps a console game where you could actually SEE pokemon in the wild instead randomly having to walk through tall grass.
> 
> ...


I have the exact opposite opinion. 

They make too much crappy spinnofs like the puzzle game or the ranger and mystic dungeon series. They need to focus on the rpgs, those are the only games that don't suck. Instead of all of those crappy games a good console rpg that isn't an online DS-game support or a sidequest worth doing just cause of the unobtainable legend in it and not because it's actually good is what they should focus on and find a way to make work for something other than portables.



I don't feel pokemon needs to deviate from the genre which made it what it is in order to become better. If i wanna use a pokemon in real time i'll play SSBB...but in the end the fun comes from the strategy and from the adventuring and training...these things are what needs to be built upon, not some more mainstream genre definition.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I have the exact opposite opinion.
> 
> They make too much crappy spinnofs like the puzzle game or the ranger and mystic dungeon series. They need to focus on the rpgs, those are the only games that don't suck. Instead of all of those crappy games a good console rpg that isn't an online DS-game support or a sidequest worth doing just cause of the unobtainable legend in it and not because it's actually good is what they should focus on and find a way to make work for something other than portables.
> 
> ...


what i'm saying is exactly an RPG...either for the console, online or both.

Fuck, i hate those shitty spin offs so damn much ive never even bothered to play anything aside from a single battle of pokemon coliseum.

but if you have a console RPG you could get things like online play and ACTUAL wild pokemon roaming around instead of randomly bumping into shit you can't see.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2009)

Heh...played enough rpgs to not mind the random encounters. I kinda like it since if you saw stuff you could run away to avoid them but when not seeing them it adds an extra element of pressure...that and you can always spray a repel when you definitely are not in a mood for fighting.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Dunno if everyone knows this already or not...but GS remakes are actually on the works.
> 
> 
> Shoorty
> ...



I am in disbelief, I am in fucking disbelief. :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

2009 is officially the best year of my life.


----------



## Munak (May 8, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> they limit themselves though cuz they could do SO much more with the franchise and still keep the basic formula the same.
> 
> an online world, as an extension to perhaps a console game where you could actually SEE pokemon in the wild instead randomly having to walk through tall grass.
> 
> ...



That'll be perfect as a console game. You could take your DS Pokemon on the Wii and move it like an RPG character or something.

Though I don't think they'll make it a proper sequel, just a spin-off game. But that would be a hell of a spin-off.


----------



## Deva Path (May 9, 2009)

I attempted catching the birds, Mesprit and Cressellia. Got Cres, but the birds are fucking lame.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

I think I will restart my Pearl and attempt to recreate an "all-star" cast of Ash's party in anticipation of the remakes of Pokemon Gold and Pokemon Silver. Of course Pikachu is necessary, though who else should I choose? Charizard, possibly, and Snorlax.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 10, 2009)

man i can't wait for the remake of G/S AERO BLAST and SACRED FIRE are fucking back


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

I am so going to buy Soul Silver....it appeals to me more than Heart Gold


----------



## darksage78 (May 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I am so going to buy Soul Silver....it appeals to me more than Heart Gold


Ditto, if these games come out in Japan Fall 2009, its probably gonna be 2010 for a North American release huh? Ah well gonna have to slowly play through Platinum till then =P

Btw anyone want to test my first OU team?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2009)

i wanna battle 8D


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2009)

Just a reminder, but those who have yet to get the *secret Room Key* for those different Rotom forms, you have until *May 12th* to do so. So, get to it!!!


----------



## Deva Path (May 10, 2009)

After this event, I assume we'll get Darkrai in July, maybe earlier.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> After this event, I assume we'll get Darkrai in July, maybe earlier.



I'm hoping so, but will Nintendo be that gracious to people in North America?


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2009)

My heart melts for Heart Gold.


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just a reminder, but those who have yet to get the *secret Room Key* for those different Rotom forms, you have until *May 12th* to do so. So, get to it!!!



Thanks for reminding me!  I would have forgotten.  


If anyone doesn't know how to get the key, go here:

dragonball.wikia.com


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

Survivor said:


> My heart melts for Heart Gold.



my soul burns for soul silverpek


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks for reminding me!  I would have forgotten.
> 
> 
> If anyone doesn't know how to get the key, go here:
> ...



No problem. 

And I just noticed the pokemon levels of the elite 4 the 2nd go around. 

Looks like I'll be going about my daily ritual of Pokemon Center Battles followed by Top Trainer Cafe battles, and finally my weekend rival battle. 

I even had issues defeating the gym leaders in the Top Trainer Cafe, so I'm definitely going to be battling them each day until I can level up to around 80 or so. 

Everyone on my team is at level 62 w/ the exception of Empoleon (lvl 66)


----------



## Shiranui (May 10, 2009)

So, I had an idea for an "all-star" cast of Ash's pokemon that I would use for a team after I reset my game. This is the party I had in mind:

*Pikachu:*
- Thunderbolt
- Brick Break
- Grass Knot
- Substitute

*Lapras:*
- Ice Beam
- Thunderbolt
- Surf
-Toxic

*Snorlax:*
- Curse
- Body Slam
- Rest
- Earthquake

*Charizard:*
- Belly Drum
- Fire Punch
- Earthquake
- Substitute

*Sceptile:*
- Leaf Blade
- Dragon Claw
- Earthquake
- Thunderpunch

*Heracross:*
- Megahorn
- Close Combat
- Stone Edge
- Pursuit

Would anyone be interested in helping me by trading a spare Treeko, Munchlax, and Charmander?


----------



## Deva Path (May 11, 2009)

I'm breeding Treecko, Munchlax and Charmander eggs right now for you. 

Message when 'ya wanna trade. Do you have a Glameow, Purugly, Trapinch, etc.


----------



## Prendergast (May 11, 2009)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks for reminding me!  I would have forgotten.
> 
> 
> If anyone doesn't know how to get the key, go here:
> ...



i just bought the game yesterday 

so i played pkmn red, blue, and yellow and then i decided to play this one since there's wifi vs. and  i encountered a shinx and thought it was a rare find that early in the game (kinda like pikachu in that bug forest). i got so excited when i had one. then after three shinx encounters in a row..


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Pikachu:*
> - Thunderbolt
> - Brick Break
> - Grass Knot
> ...



 That's a pretty awesome team... good luck with that


----------



## Shiranui (May 11, 2009)

Originally, my plan was to replicate an identical move-set for each pokemon as well, however, I felt I should make the team somewhat competitive, and so I chose an even setting for each to hopefully create a balanced team.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

2 days till i gt Platinum. 

The wait is killing me


----------



## Kabomacho (May 11, 2009)

Hmm... if I haven't gotten either Diamond or Pearl should I get one of those or get Platinum when I can?


----------



## Prendergast (May 11, 2009)

that's what i was debating a couple days ago, but when i was at the store, the games were all the same price.  so i just bought the new one 


and i'd like to say that starly so far is the best pokemon i have so far. the rest of the beginning ones kinda suck


----------



## Shiron (May 11, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> Hmm... if I haven't gotten either Diamond or Pearl should I get one of those or get Platinum when I can?


Platinum. It has the largest variety of Pokemon, will be getting Wi-Fi events, and has things like the Battle Frontier, which Diamond and Pearl don't. Basically, unless you really care about being able to catch Murkrow or Misdreavus in game, Platinum is the way to go.


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

I finally got that damn key 

I really didn't feel like opening/starting my Platinum just yet, but oh well. I rushed through the beginning so I could get mystery gift.

Took me forever to soft reset for a Impish Turtwig but I got it after I accidentally soft reset'd over the first one 

Now Im searching for any missed items.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

I wonder when us Aussies will get the events so we can get Shaymin and that Rotom key.


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2009)

finally bought platinum today, gonna start after i finish dinner.


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

Altron said:


> finally bought platinum today, gonna start after i finish dinner.



Are you gonna try to get the key before the event is over?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2009)

Even though I got the secret room key, I don't think I'll be using it. I like my Rotom just how it is 



Chibaku Tensei said:


> I wonder when us Aussies will get the events so we can get Shaymin and that Rotom key.



Aussies always are last when it comes to those events. 



I'm hoping for a Darkrai wifi/online event in the U.S. one day


----------



## xingzup19 (May 11, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I wonder when us Aussies will get the events so we can get Shaymin and that Rotom key.



I dunno. For now, I'm just training and playing with my cousins.


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Are you gonna try to get the key before the event is over?



how do i do that? And i really ain't gonna fret if i don't get the key


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

Magmortar pek

I'm defiantly gonna have one in my team for the elite four.


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even though I got the secret room key, I don't think I'll be using it. I like my Rotom just how it is



I feel the same way about Shaymin 

I don't like Sky Forme.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I feel the same way about Shaymin
> 
> I don't like Sky Forme.



Normal Shaymin is so cute pek

Though Skymin is awesome  Would it be considered uber?


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Normal Shaymin is so cute pek
> 
> Though Skymin is awesome  Would it be considered uber?



I don't think so. I need to check Smogon.

But the regular Shaymin is adorable. And I always liked grass types 

Sky Forme looks like a dog


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2009)

Altron said:


> how do i do that? And i really ain't gonna fret if i don't get the key



[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I don't think so. I need to check Smogon.
> 
> But the regular Shaymin is adorable. And I always liked grass types
> 
> Sky Forme looks like a dog



A dog with wings covered in grass.


----------



## Stroev (May 11, 2009)

So now I need to get a Lucario with Blaze Kick and mon from the first gen, personal picks being Golem, Dragonite, Snorlax, or Mewtwo.


----------



## Prendergast (May 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Double Edged update
> 
> You've got less than 2 hours left



 
don't think i'd get there.


----------



## Altron (May 11, 2009)

well i made it in time since i got the gift/key


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2009)

Altron said:


> well i made it in time since i got the gift/key



Just in time 

I barely made it on the 11th to get the oaks letter on both of my Platinum save files. 

Im not sure which Rotom to choose.



Of course that will take alot of soft resetting.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

Lucky yanks


----------



## Altron (May 12, 2009)

so is anyone here gonna try and enter the Pokemon Video Game Championship?


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to get a DS and this will be my first game for it.  I think it'll be a great way to start off.  Been too long since I've played a Pokemon game.


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2009)

Altron said:


> so is anyone here gonna try and enter the Pokemon Video Game Championship?



I was, I actually made it into the championships last year but I didn't go. We got lazy during the whole document process 

But I was gonna go this year until the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) decided to hold the championships in San Francisco instead of Los Angeles like they always do 

Theyre also not holding it New York either


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Lucky yanks





*In America!​*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

i don't need Shaymin or Rotom's multiple forms.

Who am i kidding i want them so badly


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2009)

Got bored when I was in the ER today and caught Heatran, got the particular item in the distortion world for Giratina and went finally decided to go to that Pal Park Location.


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2009)

I can only hope I can bring my critters to the new G/S versions.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 12, 2009)

I get Platinum in less than 24 hours


----------



## Tyler (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I get Platinum in less than 24 hours



Who are you choosing for a starter?

Choose Turtwig


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I get Platinum in less than 24 hours



say hello to Cynthia after she turns you into mush 


choose Piplup


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> say hello to Cynthia after she turns you into mush
> 
> 
> choose Piplup



Bah Cynthia cannot stand up to me thanks to my super awesome training strategy 

Piplup or Turtwig will do nicely


----------



## xingzup19 (May 13, 2009)

Choose Chimchar.


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

the zubats are annoying as ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

I chose Chimchar for Diamond, Turtwig for Pearl and finally Piplup for Platinum. I say things worked out splendidly for all of them 

Now, I'm debating whether to move all my pokemon from my main game (Diamond) to platinum?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

@KillerFan 

Zubats always are


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Now, I'm debating whether to move all my pokemon from my main game (Diamond) to platinum?



do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


of course you'll just have to move them all again for HG & SS...

unless, you make Platinum your main and just transfer stuff from the remakes.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Turtwig always worked out best for me in the fourth gen games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> 
> of course you'll just have to move them all again for HG & SS...
> ...



Isn't it going to take forever to move so many pokemon over? 

Not to mention all the freaking items I amassed on Diamond  

I'm guessing I'm going to have to trade over 500 times, unless they can come through Pal Park


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Isn't it going to take forever to move so many pokemon over?
> 
> Not to mention all the freaking items I amassed on Diamond
> 
> I'm guessing I'm going to have to trade over 500 times, unless they can come through Pal Park



they really need to implement a more efficient item system... and poke system as well so you can transfer entire boxes instead of 1 at a time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

I envision painstakenly trading my pokemon 6 at a time, each with some specific item attached to it 

And let's not forgot having to catch 500+ fodder pokemon to make the trades ><


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I envision painstakenly trading my pokemon 6 at a time, each with some specific item attached to it
> 
> And let's not forgot having to catch 500+ fodder pokemon to make the trades ><



That prospect killing your excitement for the G/S Remakes?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> so you can transfer entire boxes instead of 1 at a time.



Motherfucking this. I can't wait until they actually integrate a trading system like this.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

So is it true you can't catch either Murkrow or Misdreavus in Platinum?


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

hmmm i dunno. but i do know that the random battles of the little dragons and zubats drove me insane as i was trying to bike jump those hills in that one wayward cave. i had to endure all those random battles (i ran out of repels) for a freakin' earthquake TM.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

yeah but Wayward cave = Gabite so its werf it


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

i used up 6 pokeballs trying to get that thing. and i still don't have one.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Earthquake is fucking worth it. It's a necessity on all teams.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Earthquake=best pokemon move ever


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

Altron said:


> That prospect killing your excitement for the G/S Remakes?



Nope, at all. I look forward to it. It just makes me wonder if I should trade straight to the remakes (Diamond-->Soul Silver) or go Diamond-->Platinum-->Soul Silver.


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Earthquake=best pokemon move ever



Until you face off with a flying Pokemon


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Altron said:


> Until you face off with a flying Pokemon



Hax i tell you


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Altron said:


> Until you face off with a flying Pokemon



in b4 thunderbolt.


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

or that classic blizzard. do the new games still have blizzard? pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Ice Beam FTW


----------



## Tyler (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> the zubats are annoying as ever.



I choose Turtwig and he is slow as fuck. So I was in the cave looking for Roark and I ran into this female Zubat. This bitch would not let me escape and my tutwig has no attacks left besides withdraw. So I caught the bitch and she was Timid with awesome IV'S 

Nicknamed her Bitch.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

I don't know how IVs work i just go for pokemon with the right natures and go from there.


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

I want a hacked team of all Level 100 Zubats, so I can just go through caves and murder their brethren.


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Dark Void > All


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Dark Void is fucking cheap


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

I know, but that makes it awesome


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Dark Void is beastly.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

It should be banned from double battles


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> It should be banned from double battles



Maybe you just shouldn't bitch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

Time for my daily pokemon center battles + Top Trainer Cafe battles 
There's nothing like re-fighting gym leaders and top trainers early in the morning xDD


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Actually ...i dont understand why Darkrai is not allowed in the trainers tower 

Except for his extremely hight Sp.Attack it isnt Uber whatsoever.
Only DarkVoid is pretty damn badass for normal pokemon.

Oh and the movie Darkrai is also pretty unfair...because it can use Roar of Time and Special Rend


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Time for my daily pokemon center battles + Top Trainer Cafe battles
> There's nothing like re-fighting gym leaders and top trainers early in the morning xDD



I remembering grinding my Mewtwo from Pokemon Yellow.  He allowed me to complete the High Level matches in Pokemon Stadium all by his lonesome, but I was left out to dry in low level brackets.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

That's why I raise special teams of varying levels/evolution stages/types so they can compete no matter what tourny restrictions are in place.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Actually ...i dont understand why Darkrai is not allowed in the trainers tower
> 
> Except for his extremely hight Sp.Attack it isnt Uber whatsoever.
> Only DarkVoid is pretty damn badass for normal pokemon.
> ...



It's base speed is over 100 plus 90 base attack i'm not sure though i may have to check it's page on Smogon.


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Darkrai base

HP 70
Att. 90
Def. 90
Speed. 125
Sp. Att. 135
Sp. Def. 90
------------
Sum: 600


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Uber stats aren't they?


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

I dont know....doesnt look that uber to me.

For example, Dragonites base:

HP 91
Att. 134
Def. 95
Speed 80
Sp. Att. 100
Sp. Def. 100
------------
Sum: 600


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

anybody willing to help me out? I want to trade my magmar with a magmarizer so i can get a magmortar?


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

NP, i'll help


4382 8100 5964


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> NP, i'll help
> 
> 
> 4382 8100 5964



just keep that shit man...whats he gonna do, tell officer Jenny?


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> NP, i'll help
> 
> 
> 4382 8100 5964



My FC: 3094-3882-5196


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Altron said:


> My FC: 3094-3882-5196



I'm there waiting


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I'm there waiting



getting on now

can't see you


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Altron said:


> getting on now
> 
> can't see you



Oh shi-

I bought a DSi a few weeks ago so now my code changed

2364 2449 2802




~RAGING BONER~ said:


> just keep that shit man...whats he gonna do, tell officer Jenny?


Wait wat


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

thanks KYN, once i get the national dex if you need anything later just ask me


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Altron said:


> thanks KYN, once i get the national dex if you need anything later just ask me



You are the first one that didnt check out my movie Darkrai after trading


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

i subscribe to the ~_Silver's school of Pokemon training_~


"Sure, ill help you evolve your pokemon! Just send it to me."

*runs away*


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i subscribe to the ~_Silver's school of Pokemon training_~
> 
> 
> "Sure, ill help you evolve your pokemon! Just send it to me."
> ...



OK if i ever trade with you, i will NOT take my Move Darkrai with me


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

i finally changed my wireless security to WEP (now i'm scared ). i can connect the DS 
 anyone want to help a beginner? 4339 9299 1260


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

sure...ill help


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i finally changed my wireless security to WEP (now i'm scared ). i can connect the DS
> anyone want to help a beginner? 4339 9299 1260



Help with what?


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

anyone have a spare gible? i have nothing really worth trading with though. 

i can battle too  lvl 20 pokemon are awesome..


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

I will look for a Gible


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

want a bidoof for it?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> want a bidoof for it?



ill give you a Gible...for your starter


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Actually ...i dont understand why Darkrai is not allowed in the trainers tower
> 
> Except for his extremely hight Sp.Attack it isnt Uber whatsoever.
> Only DarkVoid is pretty damn badass for normal pokemon.
> ...



Event pokemon are worthless in real battles unless you want to spend your time SRing for IVs and nature 
4th fastest in Ubers, nothing like VoidSubPunch or Void and +2 Sweeping.
Oh, did I mention that his 'average' attack stat is boostable with Void SD?



> HP 91
> Att. 134
> Def. 95
> Speed 80
> ...


Slaking/Regigas have 670 and sure as hell are not uber.


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Event pokemon are worthless in real battles unless you want to spend your time SRing for IVs and nature
> 4th fastest in Ubers, nothing like VoidSubPunch or Void and +2 Sweeping.
> Oh, did I mention that his 'average' attack stat is boostable with Void SD?
> 
> ...



what are you talking about?


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ill give you a Gible...for your starter



it better have beer flavored nipples then. 

hey, when putting someone's friend code, does it matter what name you give?

and i just got served badly by fantina.


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> it better have beer flavored nipples then.
> 
> hey, when putting someone's friend code, does it matter what name you give?
> 
> and i just got served badly by fantina.



1.) lol
2.) No
3.) lol, training is important


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Actually ...i dont understand why Darkrai is not allowed in the trainers tower
> 
> Except for his extremely hight Sp.Attack it isnt Uber whatsoever.
> Only DarkVoid is pretty damn badass for normal pokemon.
> ...



Simple. With a base 125 speed that limits the amount of pokemon that can outspeed it to less than 10. Then it has access to Dark Void which is the second best sleep move in the game and with its speed that means it practically has a guaranteed sleep. Then to top it all off it has access to Nasty Plot while also having a base SpAtk that's also in the top ten which it can then use after sleeping a slower opponent.

Speed. Power. And guaranteed stat boost. Counters become limited to priority moves and scarfers.

Ubers aren't determined by base stats alone. It's a combination of stats, ability, movepool and ultimately how centralizing it can potentially be within a tier.


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

delirium said:


> Simple. With a base 125 speed that limits the amount of pokemon that can outspeed it to less than 10. Then it has access to Dark Void which is the second best sleep move in the game and with its speed that means it practically has a guaranteed sleep. Then to top it all off it has access to Nasty Plot while also having a base SpAtk that's also in the top ten which it can then use after sleeping a slower opponent.
> 
> Speed. Power. And guaranteed stat boost. Counters become limited to priority moves and scarfers.
> 
> Ubers aren't determined by base stats alone. It's a combination of stats, ability, movepool and ultimately how centralizing it can potentially be within a tier.


2nd best Sleep attack?


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2009)

Dark Void is 80% while Spore is 100%.

I said 'practically' because there is a chance it can miss.


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

delirium said:


> Dark Void is 80% while Spore is 100%.
> 
> I said 'practically' because there is a chance it can miss.



But Dark Void works for 2 opponents, and it looks cooler :ho


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2009)

haha it definitely looks cool

but breloom is one of my favorite sweepers 

none of that leech seed bullshit


----------



## Hentai (May 13, 2009)

Leech seed annoys me, shaymin gave me a fucking hard time catching it with that bullshit attack.
And worst is that you cant heal leech seed


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 13, 2009)

delirium said:


> none of that leech seed bullshit



That shit is massively gay when you have a subseed Jumpluff lead against your setup Groudon.


----------



## Shiron (May 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Leech seed annoys me, shaymin gave me a fucking hard time catching it with that bullshit attack.
> And worst is that you cant heal leech seed


Yeah, Shaymin's Leech Seed got really annoying at first. >.< I just ended up getting tired of it though, taught my Level 80+ Gallade Taunt, and just Taunted it right at the start of the battle, which will force it to use Magical Leaf (since that's its only actual attacking-move taht it has when you find it in Platinum). Then, I just False Swipe, which practically eliminates all of its health with the over-50 level difference, and throw a Dusk Ball at it, which usually catches it in the first try.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

Opponent with leech seed+leftovers is a bitch


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

Anybody have a 45+ level haunter they want to trade me?

Since i am almost to my 8th badge the decent things i can trade for haunter are, Togepi, Magmar, Ralts, Steelix.


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

didn't you get the game a couple days ago altron? i'm still at fantina


----------



## Altron (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> didn't you get the game a couple days ago altron? i'm still at fantina



meh i work security so i have plenty of time to play it and also usually i get to work 30 min - 1 hr earlier since i really want to get this annoying new pokedex shit out of the way.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2009)

I'm getting Platinum in the next hour 

Sucks to live in Australia


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Man, I still need to get Platinum. Time to go make some money.


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

my little sister just beat fantina while i was washing the dishes!

congrats to australia!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 13, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I'm getting Platinum in the next hour
> 
> Sucks to live in Australia



EB Games?


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> my little sister just beat fantina while i was washing the dishes!
> 
> congrats to australia!



Wait.. a younger sibling playing on your Pokemon file and doing something BENEFICIAL with it?

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS.


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2009)

so for those that got the secret key, which Rotom form did you pic? 

I currently have the fridge shaped one


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

are eggs transferable?

edit: also, i'm working on a dual types team and i have 5 candidates so far...i need suggestions for a 6th:

Charizard - fire/flying

Empoleon - water/steel

Tyranitar - rock/dark

Frosslass - ice/ghost

Breloom - grass/fighting


----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

So, I'm still debating whether or not to pick up this game, or stick to playing Crystal until we get Heart Gold and Soul Silver after the next year or so.

T_T


----------



## Shiron (May 14, 2009)

Altron said:


> so for those that got the secret key, which Rotom form did you pic?
> 
> I currently have the fridge shaped one


 I went with Wash at first, and then ended up switching to Heat later.


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> are eggs transferable?


Yes, you can trade eggs.


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2009)

Anyone have an Aggron or high level Kadabra or Gengar to trade? I can give Porygon with either dubious disc or up-grade, Crobat, magmar, or some TM's like Solarbeam, Focus Punch, Reflect, Sludge Bomb, etc..


----------



## Hentai (May 14, 2009)

Altron said:


> Anyone have an Aggron or high level Kadabra or Gengar to trade? I can give Porygon with either dubious disc or up-grade, Crobat, magmar, or some TM's like Solarbeam, Focus Punch, Reflect, Sludge Bomb, etc..



Where do you get a Porygon in Platinum?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Where do you get a Porygon in Platinum?



From a guy in Veilstone city. I'm not sure exactly where.


----------



## Hentai (May 14, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> From a guy in Veilstone city. I'm not sure exactly where.



Okay, and that Dubious disk?


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay, and that Dubious disk?



i believe you get it from one of the galactic buildings either their place in Veilstone or Eterna,i can't remember which.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2009)

Shiron said:


> I went with Wash at first, and then ended up switching to Heat later.



You can actually go back and switch? O_o

I wasn't sure so I didn't choose any of them because I felt that I might eventually change my mind.


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> You can actually go back and switch? O_o
> 
> I wasn't sure so I didn't choose any of them because I felt that I might eventually change my mind.



yeah you can go back and switch Rotom's form by putting the key in a different shape. Though Rotom loses any previous moves learned when he turns into a different form.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2009)

For those who have Diamond or Pearl as their main game. Are you planning to make Platinum your eventual main game? And if so, how in the hell are you going to move so many pokemon unto Platinum (+500) without it taking forever?  



Altron said:


> yeah you can go back and switch Rotom's form by putting the key in a different shape. Though Rotom loses any previous moves learned when he turns into a different form.



I see. I guess I'll check it out then.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 14, 2009)

Flint is such a sucky Elite Four. He never touched my Gyarados, which took out most of his team with Aqua Tail. Then when facing him and Volkner at the Battle Zone, only Volkner's Jolteon was fast enough to attack before my Garchomp's Earthquake, which took down the rest of their teams.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 14, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Wait.. a younger sibling playing on your Pokemon file and doing something BENEFICIAL with it?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS.



This can't be true!


----------



## Prendergast (May 14, 2009)

for the sake of my manhood (and pokehood), i didn't let her save.


----------



## Altron (May 14, 2009)

anyone have a spare earthquake TM?


----------



## Prendergast (May 14, 2009)

aw shucks i just used it a couple hours ago!


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2009)

Altron said:


> so for those that got the secret key, which Rotom form did you pic?
> 
> I currently have the fridge shaped one



The Fridge. I love that one 

My second choice would be the washing machine


----------



## xingzup19 (May 14, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> for the sake of my manhood (and pokehood), i didn't let her save.



But don't you hate it when they do save?


----------



## Prendergast (May 15, 2009)

omfg yes. all them potions used up and crap like that.  sister 
best time to play this? morning, day or night?


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> morning, day or night?



Never?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

OK guys I need some help.

I've just started Platinum and I'm struggling to decide what I should have in my team. So I've decided to ask the professionals.

I'm not bothered about the online play but I would like a team which has a mix of types and are obviously strong too.

I've started with Piplup.


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> OK guys I need some help.
> 
> I've just started Platinum and I'm struggling to decide what I should have in my team. So I've decided to ask the professionals.
> 
> ...



You could ask someone to breed the other two starters for you and send you the egs


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

That's a good idea, I've never had a team of all starters. 

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> That's a good idea, I've never had a team of all starters.
> 
> Anyone up for it?



I can give you two Chimchar Egs (Two in case that one one isnt the right personality or so)

2364 2449 2802


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I can give you two Chimchar Egs (Two in case that one one isnt the right personality or so)
> 
> 2364 2449 2802



OK

All I can give you are 2 Bidoofs.

errrr, how do I get my FC?

EDIT:
Wait a second I haven't beaten the first gym yet. We'll have to hold on to the trade for a bit.


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> OK
> 
> All I can give you are 2 Bidoofs.
> 
> errrr, how do I get my FC?



You go to the ground level of the Pokemon center, you will first talk to the woman on the right, she will give you the Pal pad.
Then you talk to the woman in the middle, she will do some connection test and so.
After that you go to basic items and get your Pal Pad, and in that there stands your Code.
You tell me yours, i add you, you add me, and then you can talk to the woman in the middle again and we can trade.


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

I still dream of getting a Shiny Charizard...
I feel tempted to open Pokesav right now


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> I still dream of getting a Shiny Charizard...
> I feel tempted to open Pokesav right now



lol


Yeah i can understand, but i think shy Charizard doesnt look as good s the original.


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Yeah i can understand, but i think shy Charizard doesnt look as good s the original.



Dark Dragon
A Motherfucking Dark Dragon

But yes, the original Charizard is special


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> I still dream of getting a Shiny Charizard...
> I feel tempted to open Pokesav right now



After I first played through Diamond, I had someone send me a hacked Shiny Charmander. I got it at level 2, and within a few days, I had a level 100 Shiny Charizard. So worth it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. I didn't know the DS doesn't work with anything over WEP security.

4726 4796 4904


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

I was never a fan of starting off with two traded starters because of the fact that the game is very strict about them disobeying you at certain levels. xDD


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Until he comes back on I can't get the two eggs.

Have you got any suggestions for a team?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

Well, I did start with a Piplup as well for Platinum. 

Fairly standard captures:

For electric, I decided to choose Shinx, Flying: Starly, Fire: Ponyta, and Ghost: Rotom.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, I did start with a Piplup as well for Platinum.
> 
> Fairly standard captures:
> 
> For electric, I decided to choose Shinx, Flying: Starly, Fire: Ponyta, and Ghost: Rotom.



I thought of Shinx and Starly but I've already used them in Diamond.

Is Rotom any good?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I thought of Shinx and Starly but I've already used them in Diamond.
> 
> Is Rotom any good?



It's a good back up electric type and it's ghost type allows it to battle well against ghost types. Although, I'm always wary against going up against psychic types unless my level is much higher. It's still in my current lineup and is a staple in my elite 4 challenges xDD

You can also use Abra to fulfill your need for a psychic type (trade for it in Oreburgh City) or settle for a fighting type (Machoke). You have options.


----------



## Altron (May 15, 2009)

anyone have a ditto they want to trade?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

I was thinking of Abra but I've used it in nearly all the games. Maybe I should.

Have you got the eggs of the other two starters?


----------



## Altron (May 15, 2009)

Piplup is a good starter imo that i also picked since it saved my ass entirely when fighting Flint of the Elite four, when i evolved it to Empoleon.


----------



## Tone (May 15, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Flint is such a sucky Elite Four. He never touched my Gyarados, which took out most of his team with Aqua Tail. Then when facing him and Volkner at the Battle Zone, only Volkner's Jolteon was fast enough to attack before my Garchomp's Earthquake, which took down the rest of their teams.



They made him weaker than Diamond/Pearl, that's for sure.

First time I battled the guy I couldn't KO Driftblim fast enough and he BPed like two double teams onto Infernape


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Sorry for the delay. I didn't know the DS doesn't work with anything over WEP security.
> 
> 4726 4796 4904



adding you. ill wait online


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Your back on line.


----------



## Hentai (May 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Your back on line.



I am waiting, hurry up


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, had to go find the DS again.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 16, 2009)

OK, so my team is:
Pilup
Chimchar
Shinx
Abra
Starley

I need a Turtwig if anyone is willing to trade.

What are your opinions?


----------



## Altron (May 16, 2009)

looking for 2-3 masterballs and the TM Earthquake.

I can breed all 3 Johto Starters, Duskull, Eevee,etc..


----------



## delirium (May 16, 2009)

lol posting from new DSi.

anyone wanna battle? 

fc: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Altron (May 16, 2009)

delirium said:


> lol posting from new DSi.
> 
> anyone wanna battle?
> 
> fc: 4854 7901 9467



alright then i will battle you. Though my team is still being developed i am eager to try it out. 

fc: 3094 - 3882 - 5196

standard clauses, level 100? 6 0n 6?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2009)

me me me!

just PM me ^^


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

just got the HM fly.  how awesome!


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> just got the HM fly.  how awesome!



how far are you in the game? If you help me evolve my scyther to scizor i'll try and see what kind of pokemon i can give you for helping me out.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

whoa whoa whoa... hold on a frakkin' sec. that thing evolves now?!


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> whoa whoa whoa... hold on a frakkin' sec. that thing evolves now?!



It does. Giving a scyther a metal coat and trading it will evolve it into a scizor. 

Link

help me evolve my scyther by trading with me and i will give you either a hounder, medicham, sneasel, or aipom.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

that looks quite sexy  a red scyther!
i don't get the wifi for another hour. 
what type is a sneazel? is that the evolved form of snubull?


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> that looks quite sexy  a red scyther!
> i don't get the wifi for another hour.
> what type is a sneazel? is that the evolved form of snubull?



um.....no......

Stryph


----------



## delirium (May 17, 2009)

Altron said:


> alright then i will battle you. Though my team is still being developed i am eager to try it out.
> 
> fc: 3094 - 3882 - 5196
> 
> standard clauses, level 100? 6 0n 6?



my fault went to dinner for my nephews birthday. if you're still there lets battle.

or dynamic?

anyone?


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

delirium said:


> my fault went to dinner for my nephews birthday. if you're still there lets battle.
> 
> or dynamic?
> 
> anyone?



I'm down, let me get on now


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

is there any power differences in the blue and pink shellos?


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> is there any power differences in the blue and pink shellos?



nope


----------



## delirium (May 17, 2009)

alright i'm on. we can evolve your scyther after if you want.


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

delirium said:


> alright i'm on. we can evolve your scyther after if you want.



awesome, i am waiting Del right now. Thanks


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 17, 2009)

Altron said:


> awesome, i am waiting Del right now. Thanks



lol it's still me. just on my girlfriend's account. but i'm on right now and have an invite going. i can see you on. can't see me?


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

troublesum-chan said:


> lol it's still me. just on my girlfriend's account. but i'm on right now and have an invite going. i can see you on. can't see me?



nope i can't see you


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 17, 2009)

alright.. i'll reconnect and see if that works


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

troublesum-chan said:


> alright.. i'll reconnect and see if that works



Good luck Del


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

i hope it'll work out for you two 

hey another poke question from a rusty trainer:
since when did psyduck no longer have the psychic type attribute?


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

GG Del , this battle made it obvious i need to train more  and that i am not ready to battle online yet before battling on Wi-Fi again.

Can you still help me evolve my scyther?


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 17, 2009)

ggs altron

yeah, i noticed your pokes came out of quick balls and dusk balls and stuff. you should def start breeding. it makes a big difference.

i'm back on wifi to evolve your scyther


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

troublesum-chan said:


> ggs altron
> 
> i'm back on wifi to evolve your scyther



Thanks Del. Sometime when i get better and improve my team i would like to get a rematch with you.


----------



## delirium (May 17, 2009)

for sure. i'm always down for to battle.

questions, too. i love working on teams.

hit me up any time. (i'm limited with battles though since i'm hardly home and there's no wifi at my girl's dorm).


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

delirium said:


> for sure. i'm always down for to battle.
> 
> questions, too. i love working on teams.
> 
> hit me up any time. (i'm limited with battles though since i'm hardly home and there's no wifi at my girl's dorm).



cool good luck with your team. Finally caught Dialga and Palkia with only 1 dusk ball each :WOW, gonna go for Heatran then go to sleep.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 17, 2009)

Still looking for a Turtwig egg.

Anyone, please.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> whoa whoa whoa... hold on a frakkin' sec. that thing evolves now?!


lol Scyther can evolve into to Scizor since generation II.

Scizor become stronger in most stats but i think his speed is reduced.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2009)

hey del, do tomorrow or sometime next week. im available then.


----------



## Shiron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i hope it'll work out for you two
> 
> hey another poke question from a rusty trainer:
> since when did psyduck no longer have the psychic type attribute?


It never had it. It and Golduck should both really be part Psychic, but they don't have it.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Shiron said:


> It never had it. It and Golduck should both really be part Psychic, but they don't have it.



Really? I was playing Crystal earlier today and Dark moves were super effective against Psyducks.


----------



## theredfox12 (May 17, 2009)

can u battle level 100 even if your pokemon is not.


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

theredfox12 said:


> can u battle level 100 even if your pokemon is not.



yes, when you wi-fi battle with someone it gives you the option to level all your pokes to automatically level 100, Level 50, or Unrestricted.

This is why some people battle to check the max stats and IV's of their pokemon.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

Altron said:


> Thanks Del. Sometime when i get better and improve my team i would like to get a rematch with you.



lol sounds like something ash ketchup would say 



Shiron said:


> It never had it. It and Golduck should both really be part Psychic, but they don't have it.



oh hmm, i wasted time with this duck 



Altron said:


> yes, when you wi-fi battle with someone it gives you the option to level all your pokes to automatically level 100, Level 50, or Unrestricted.
> 
> This is why some people battle to check the max stats and IV's of their pokemon.



that's a really awesome feature! makes things kinda fair in the level department.


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> lol sounds like something ash ketchup would say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well even so at level 100, if you don't train your team good, you will still get beaten hard and fast. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

did you record it?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 17, 2009)

I keep wanting to play Platinum but can't bring myself to. As soon as I think about all the people that do stuff like EV train I just decide not to bother playing as I have no chance of beating them. :<


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

Seriously everyone should be breeding munchlax, aipom, or heracross, you can ask for pretty good stuff since it seems everyone wants those 3 pokes the most. Ever since i started putting them up on GTS, i have gotten a *Dialga, Palkia, Azelf, Mespirit, Uxie, Shiny Tyranitar, Shiny Scizor, Salamence, Spiritbomb, Giratina, Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquaza, Garchomp, Togekiss, Dragonite, Electivire, Magmortar*


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I keep wanting to play Platinum but can't bring myself to. As soon as I think about all the people that do stuff like EV train I just decide not to bother playing as I have no chance of beating them. :<




yeah all this talk about EV and training right scares me to play others. i guess i'd try this EV training after i beat the elite four (are they even called the elite four anymore?).



Altron said:


> Seriously everyone should be breeding munchlax, aipom, or heracross, you can ask for pretty good stuff since it seems everyone wants those 3 pokes the most. Ever since i started putting them up on GTS, i have gotten a *Dialga, Palkia, Azelf, Mespirit, Uxie, Shiny Tyranitar, Shiny Scizor, Salamence, Spiritbomb, Giratina, Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquaza, Garchomp, Togekiss, Dragonite, Electivire, Magmortar*



wooow
why is there a demand for those three?


----------



## delirium (May 17, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I keep wanting to play Platinum but can't bring myself to. As soon as I think about all the people that do stuff like EV train I just decide not to bother playing as I have no chance of beating them. :<



i'm the opposite. i got murdered in my first battle against another person. actually, it was my girlfriend . but if it wasn't for that i wouldn't have gotten as into it as i have. i started breeding and ev training to make sure nothing like that would ever happen again. now she has no chance of even touching me xD

buuuuuuuut. after all that it's the breeding and training that keeps pokemon replayable for me. i love that aspect of the game. it makes it that much more deep.



Altron said:


> Seriously everyone should be breeding munchlax, aipom, or heracross, you can ask for pretty good stuff since it seems everyone wants those 3 pokes the most. Ever since i started putting them up on GTS, i have gotten a *Dialga, Palkia, Azelf, Mespirit, Uxie, Shiny Tyranitar, Shiny Scizor, Salamence, Spiritbomb, Giratina, Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquaza, Garchomp, Togekiss, Dragonite, Electivire, Magmortar*



those are nice. i'm always weary of trading over the gts though 'cause more often than not you're getting hacked pokes. especially when we're talking about legendaries and shinies.



KillerFan said:


> wooow
> why is there a demand for those three?



they're one of the hardest to catch in DPPT. The only way to get them is from the honey trees but I think they only show up at one tree and a very small percentage of the time at this tree. i've known some people who actually pride themselves on the fact that they caught a munchlax from the honey trees.

i did catch aipom and hera from the trees though


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

delirium said:


> those are nice. i'm always weary of trading over the gts though 'cause more often than not you're getting hacked pokes. especially when we're talking about legendaries and shinies.



Yeah hacked pokes over GTS is always a worry for meand a constant problem though so far, every poke has been legit and i think the GTS is much safer now, though still for platinum it is much harder to trade for a specific poke, since you don't see what level poke they want, so say you want a Dragonite, and the person wants a Salamence, you have Salamence in your PC Box and when you want to trade it you can't. That is an annoying problem i think that was implemented to prevent hacks. Though putting up pokemon on GTS and receiving trades are much easier.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

what's a GTS? yeah i am a nub


----------



## Shiron (May 17, 2009)

The Global Trade Station; it's a building in Jubilife City, where you can put a Pokemon up for trade, asking for what it is you want in return (of course, you can only ask for Pokemon you've actually seen), and then anyone else in the world can go onto the GTS and trade for it if they want it.


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

Anybody have a power band, power anklet, or power bracer they are willing to trade?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 17, 2009)

Munchlax shows up only 1% of the time on a honey tree, and only on four specific trees in the whole game (thanks trainer and secret IDs!)


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Munchlax shows up only 1% of the time on a honey tree, and only on four specific trees in the whole game (thanks trainer and secret IDs!)



if you have any power items (band, anklet, bracer,etc..) i will give a Munchlax


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Munchlax shows up only 1% of the time on a honey tree, and only on four specific trees in the whole game (thanks trainer and secret IDs!)



omg! that totally blows! do we at least run into any sleeping snorlax(s)?


----------



## Altron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> omg! that totally blows! do we at least run into any sleeping snorlax(s)?



nope  only if you either already have a Munchlax and evolve it into snorlax or you import it from another game.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

wow, i miss pkmn red now 
so what happens if you get a hacked pokemon (does that mean that someone got one from action replay or whatever like it?)? does your game go corrupt?


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Just went back to Kanto in Crystal. What a rush of nostalgia.


----------



## Shiron (May 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> wow, i miss pkmn red now
> so what happens if you get a hacked pokemon (does that mean that someone got one from action replay or whatever like it?)? does your game go corrupt?


Nah, nothing should actually happen to your game; the only effect of it is that you get gipped, having a hacked Pokemon on the person you traded with a real one, but that's it.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 17, 2009)

just picked up this game.
planning on starting it sometime tonight.
i don't want to catch generic pokes (starly, shinx, etc); any suggestions on what to catch?


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Nah, nothing should actually happen to your game; the only effect of it is that you get gipped, having a hacked Pokemon on the person you traded with a real one, but that's it.



oh i see.
i guess it'd be a problem if you traded something good.



Inuzuka_Kiba said:


> just picked up this game.
> planning on starting it sometime tonight.
> i don't want to catch generic pokes (starly, shinx, etc); any suggestions on what to catch?



when you start out, you really have no other choice but to use the generic ones. i didn't find any good ones from the start. starly has a wing attack from early on which is sweet


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2009)

hey guys, im around if anyone wants to battle?
del?


----------



## Altron (May 18, 2009)

so yeah now people are selling pokemon for trades on Ebay 

Link

I seriously lol'ed hard


----------



## Kore (May 18, 2009)

Altron said:


> so yeah now people are selling pokemon for trades on Ebay
> 
> Link
> 
> I seriously lol'ed hard



lol Are you serious? I just had to take a look, that's crazy. 

_People can turn anything into profit. _


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

well it just shows you that there's a lot of well-off people with money to waste.


----------



## Autumn Sky (May 18, 2009)

Altron said:


> so yeah now people are selling pokemon for trades on Ebay
> 
> Link
> 
> I seriously lol'ed hard



fuck law school


----------



## Shiranui (May 18, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> well it just shows you that there's a lot of well-off people with money to waste.



Purchasing Pokemon is no different than purchasing trading cards, and the prices of Pokemon aren't prodigally high, whereas trading cards commonly ascend to thousands of dollars in price. Personally, I wouldn't buy a pokemon over Ebay, it seems pointless to me, though the concept is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Autumn Sky (May 18, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Purchasing Pokemon is no different than purchasing trading cards, and the prices of Pokemon aren't prodigally high, whereas trading cards commonly ascend to thousands of dollars in price. Personally, I wouldn't buy a pokemon over Ebay, it seems pointless to me, though the concept is not out of the ordinary.



Obtaining pokemon is way easier than obtaining trading cards. I mean... I can make a fortune with my DS Action replay


----------



## Altron (May 18, 2009)

anyone have a power bracer they want to trade?


----------



## Shiranui (May 18, 2009)

Autumn Sky said:


> Obtaining pokemon is way easier than obtaining trading cards. I mean... I can make a fortune with my DS Action replay



Hardly a fortune, considering the average price I saw on each pokemon was $3.00. Furthermore, the rarity of the object is only reflected in the objects worth, which is why they are sold for so much. I used trading cards as an example because they are sold and purchased, much like Pokemon, or any other collectible item is. However, I find it much more practical to spend $3.00 on an object than $1,000.


----------



## Falco-san (May 18, 2009)

Speaking of selling Pokemon, I had a Gameshark back in the day and a code for Mew.
I sold Mews to all the little kids in the neighbourhood for 2,50

I made like 25 Gulden of them(Old Dutch currency before the Euro)


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

1)Make 'Mons
2)Sell
3)???
4)PROFIT!
5)[/meme]


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

i just read a FAQ on this game, and i'm nowhere near completion. just when i thought beating the elite four was enough for a pokeman game.


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

i get scared just thinking how much more i'm going to put into this game (i already played 30 hours!! )


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

I always wind up playing 60 -120 hours on each major playthrough of each file of whatever mainstream Pokemon game there is.


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

i don't even remember playing more than 50 hours for red. probably because of that rare candy surf thing. 

lulz, i finally found GTS. i was like, "OOH this is what everyone was talking about."


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

I finally found out where the Pokemon center was. I was like "Ooh, this is what everyone was talking about!".


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

that's awesome friendo!
think of all the money you'll save now with free healing.

bronzor or zubat, which is more annoying in the caves?


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

Zubat has been around longer, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

Altron said:


> so yeah now people are selling pokemon for trades on Ebay
> 
> Link
> 
> I seriously lol'ed hard



A $2.95 Darkrai...hmmh...interesting


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> bronzor or zubat, which is more annoying in the caves?



I'll go with Zubat and Supersonic.


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

i'm beginning to suspect that there's no cruise to ride in in this pokemon version.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 18, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i'm beginning to suspect that there's no cruise to ride in in this pokemon version.



well...theres a boat that takes you to the battle frontier...


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2009)

Altron said:


> so yeah now people are selling pokemon for trades on Ebay
> 
> Link
> 
> I seriously lol'ed hard



Pokesav much?


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

i wanted to have a good memory similar to when we helped the captain of the liner vomit in the trash can.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> A $2.95 Darkrai...hmmh...interesting



I'll Pokesav you one for free considering the one you're paying $2.95 for is probably Pokesav'd.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I'll Pokesav you one for free considering the one you're paying $2.95 for is probably Pokesav'd.



First, I don't think anyone crazy enough to actually buy a pokemon. 

Second, what's a pokesav'd


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> First, I don't think anyone crazy enough to actually buy a pokemon.
> 
> Second, what's a pokesav'd



EDIT: Here is a better summary. 



> What is Pokesav?
> 
> Pokesav is a Windows application that can edit ("hack") Pokémon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum save files. Any aspect of the save files can be changed, including Pokémon (and their movesets) as well as items. Pokesav can also generate Action Replay DS codes to provide the same effects as editing the save file directly.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Second, what's a pokesav'd



Basically its a computer program that allows you to make or hack your own pokemon.

Really cheap way to obtain pokemon.


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2009)

IV's are a pain in the ass....I might as well stick with beneficial Natures, Max EV's in the right area's, and mediocre IV's.


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

Masurao said:


> IV's are a pain in the ass....I might as well stick with beneficial Natures, Max EV's in the right area's, and mediocre IV's.



using items like Power Band, Bracers,etc...help out a lot with IV/EV Training.


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2009)

Altron said:


> using items like Power Band, Bracers,etc...help out a lot with IV/EV Training.



EV's aren't a problem, nor is getting the right nature, and personality. I heard that the best way to check IV's was to do a lvl 100 wifi battle, but I don't have Wifi currently. 

I was told the next best way to check IV's was to raise your pokemon to lvl 50, and then check. Well, I tend to EV train them to 50, and by that time...they have their EV's maxed in the area's I trained them in. I then check their IV's and tend to be dissapointed.

Take my Weavile for example, he has 26 IV's in attack, and 13-14 IV's in speed. Apparently, that sucks. 

Now I see why some competitive battlers build up upwards to 300+ hours on this game.


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

Masurao said:


> EV's aren't a problem, nor is getting the right nature, and personality. I heard that the best way to check IV's was to do a lvl 100 wifi battle, but I don't have Wifi currently.
> 
> I was told the next best way to check IV's was to raise your pokemon to lvl 50, and then check. Well, I tend to EV train them to 50, and by that time...they have their EV's maxed in the area's I trained them in. I then check their IV's and tend to be dissapointed.
> 
> ...



Yeah usually Weavile's are trained for Attack, Special Attack, and Speed to get a quick nice hit.


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2009)

> Now I see why some competitive battlers build up upwards to 300+ hours on this game.



I have close to 800 on my Pearl cart.


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> I have close to 800 on my Pearl cart.



Del can you help me quickly do a 1 on 1 single level 100 battle? I would like to test out 1 pokemon.


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2009)

you're in luck.. i'm actually home for a change.

lemme get my game out and round up a team

oh yeah.. which power items do you need again?


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> you're in luck.. i'm actually home for a change.
> 
> lemme get my game out and round up a team
> 
> oh yeah.. which power items do you need again?



Actually i just need to battle 1 pokemon (Hopefully one that has an Earthquake attack).

oh and i needed the power anklet


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2009)

Altron said:


> Yeah usually Weavile's are trained for Attack, Special Attack, and Speed to get a quick nice hit.



Yeah, I was training my Weavile to be a physical sweeper...hence why I EV trained him in "Attack", and "Speed".

*goes off to breed yet _another_ Sneasel*


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2009)

alright, cool. i'm online


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> alright, cool. i'm online



getting on now.

*Edit:* Thanks Del!


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2009)

no problem.. still need that power aklet?


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> no problem.. still need that power aklet?



Yeah, i do. Though the only decent thing i can give is something like Porygon, Chansey, Cleffairy, Shieldon, Houndou.


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2009)

Altron said:


> Yeah, i do. Though the only decent thing i can give is something like Porygon, Chansey, Cleffairy, Shieldon, Houndou.



you can give me a bidoof actually or anything. doesn't matter. anything you don't need.


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

delirium said:


> you can give me a bidoof actually or anything. doesn't matter. anything you don't need.



I think a porygon would be better than a Bidoof

Edit: Once again thanks del


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> EDIT: Here is a better summary.





Tylerannosaurus said:


> Basically its a computer program that allows you to make or hack your own pokemon.
> 
> Really cheap way to obtain pokemon.



Oh well, I like my pokemon games as clean as possible. I believe in fair play  

And I'm still holding out hope for a U.S. Darkrai event


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2009)

I agree Kira.

Once you use a cheating device, your game looses its virginity  Also the game gets really boring because you have everything in the palm of your hand and takes the fun out of the game.

Plus, I hate hacked Pokemon. Thats why I don't trade on the gts


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Only code that ever touched my Platinum, is the code to activate the Darkrai and Shayin Event.



Masurao said:


> Take my Weavile for example, he has 26 IV's in attack, and 13-14 IV's in speed. Apparently, that sucks.



I wouldnt say that.
max IVs are 31 so i would say everything over 25 is good.

I am no fan of catching the same Pokemon 100 times only to get one with like 30 IVs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2009)

I've traded on GTS but not for legendary pokemon. Usually certain types that I'd eventually use for breeding purposes.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 19, 2009)

I think I'll finally play some Platinum today. I've only got 4 badges and I'm on 11 hours played. x_x


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2009)

Masurao said:


> IV's are a pain in the ass....I might as well stick with beneficial Natures, Max EV's in the right area's, and mediocre IV's.



it does quite frankly... to win in meta games, speed is now a vital stat to consider...

on the other hand, anyone wanna battle? just pm 8S... i never catch anyone online cos of the time difference X_X


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 19, 2009)

I'd fight you but I'm not very far into the game yet. Also, how do you all keep your Pokemon evenly leveled? My Torterra and Staraptor are now in their 40s and the rest of my Pokemon (Gastly, Scyther, Gabite) are in their mid 20s.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> *I'd fight you but I'm not very far into the game yet. Also, how do you all keep your Pokemon evenly leveled? *My Torterra and Staraptor are now in their 40s and the rest of my Pokemon (Gastly, Scyther, Gabite) are in their mid 20s.


by swiching pokemons once one gain a lv.


----------



## Tyler (May 19, 2009)

I usually get the pokemon with the highest level to an even number like say  level 40. Then I put it in the back of my party and train the rest to level 40 so they are all even and none of my pokemon are slacking behind.

They know what to do if they don't wanna get released


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2009)

I've got a problem.

As no one had a Turtwig egg I decided to go to Pokesav. I want to keep the IV's 'normal' and not 31's all the way through.

Anyone got any idea, what the average Turt has for IV's?


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I've got a problem.
> 
> As no one had a Turtwig egg I decided to go to Pokesav. I want to keep the IV's 'normal' and not 31's all the way through.
> 
> Anyone got any idea, what the average Turt has for IV's?



I can give you one in a few hours. I got one so i will breed one for you after i got some sleep.


----------



## Altron (May 19, 2009)

anyone have an Aron or Larvitar?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I can give you one in a few hours. I got one so i will breed one for you after i got some sleep.



Mines already at lvl 23, I don't want to re-do it all

If you can, can you just post the IV's and I'll just use them?


----------



## Masurao (May 20, 2009)

So I went to the "IV Judge" at the battle tower, and according his comments (and what people have said about what his comments mean...) I have a Sneasel and Infernape with 31 IV's in speed, a Gliscor with 31 IV's in HP, and a Tyranitar with 31 IV's in Attack. Should I take this with a grain of salt, or are the people correct in what they say about this judge?


----------



## Prendergast (May 20, 2009)

i went to the GTS today.  not a very useful place seeing how everybody wanted legendaries even for a bidoof.


----------



## Hentai (May 20, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Mines already at lvl 23, I don't want to re-do it all
> 
> If you can, can you just post the IV's and I'll just use them?



just type in random numbers between 1 and 31


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i went to the GTS today.  not a very useful place seeing how everybody wanted legendaries even for a bidoof.



Welcome to online Pokemon trading. Odds are this won't change.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> just type in random numbers between 1 and 31



I always thought that different Pokemon have a different catogary e.g. bird Pokes generally have a higher speed?

At the moment mine has a low speed but decent defences and HP.


----------



## Hentai (May 20, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I always thought that different Pokemon have a different catogary e.g. bird Pokes generally have a higher speed?
> 
> At the moment mine has a low speed but decent defences and HP.



That mostly depends on the Pokemon Race. the IVs and EVs only tell how much more they have over the base value


----------



## Prendergast (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Welcome to online Pokemon trading. Odds are this won't change.



ugh really? then why bother going to GTS for help?  
what happened to the law of equivalent exchange? i demand to trade a goldeen for another equally lame pokemon. 

and the more i read about IV and EV, the more i don't want to battle anyone. not even my cousin cuz i know he'll do that kind of hxc training.


----------



## Altron (May 20, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i went to the GTS today.  not a very useful place seeing how everybody wanted legendaries even for a bidoof.



do what i do, and just breed Munchlax and Aipom and put them up for trade with what you want on GTS. I can guarantee you will get whatever you ask for. It takes time sometimes though you will eventually get it.


----------



## Prendergast (May 20, 2009)

man, this game is deeper than any pokemans game i have ever played.  there's so much more then getting the 8 badges and beating the elite four.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 20, 2009)

I just caught two Pikachu's (male and female) and one Pichu.


----------



## Prendergast (May 20, 2009)

now only if we can catch growlithes...


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2009)

Masurao said:


> So I went to the "IV Judge" at the battle tower, and according his comments (and what people have said about what his comments mean...) I have a Sneasel and Infernape with 31 IV's in speed, a Gliscor with 31 IV's in HP, and a Tyranitar with 31 IV's in Attack. Should I take this with a grain of salt, or are the people correct in what they say about this judge?



The IV judge doesn't tell you the exact values. He just tells you in which area your poke has its highest IV's



KillerFan said:


> i went to the GTS today.  not a very useful place seeing how everybody wanted legendaries even for a bidoof.



They're probably GTS cloning or evolving.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> now only if we can catch growlithes...


we can, growlithes are in route 201 and 202 if you have Firered in the DS slot, after beating the elite four.


----------



## Prendergast (May 20, 2009)

lol oh of course, let me go get that fire red game of mine 

so do trades work quickly in gts, or should i wait longer to see if someone traded my pokeman?


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2009)

anybody have shoddy and wanna battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2009)

hey del, im up for it 8)


----------



## theredfox12 (May 21, 2009)

hey i am building my team need a heracross where can i get 1


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2009)

What's a good physical and/or special wall pokemon? Something that I can catch at the start, like Geodude.


----------



## Hentai (May 21, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> What's a good physical and/or special wall pokemon? Something that I can catch at the start, like Geodude.



Shinx is pretty good in its last evolution.


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey del, im up for it 8)



why do we always miss each other? 



xingzup19 said:


> What's a good physical and/or special wall pokemon? Something that I can catch at the start, like Geodude.



the best walls you can catch early game are bronzor, duskull and chansey.


----------



## Prendergast (May 21, 2009)

pokemon suddenly sounds a lot like mmorpgs now


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 21, 2009)

does anyone have a charmander/cyndaquil/any good fire type they could give me?
i need a fire type and there aren't any at the beginning of the game aside from ponyta.
i might need a good electric type too if anyone has any suggestions
my FC is 2020 6590 3234


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 21, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind. Breeding and getting perfect IVs seem faaar too troublesome.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 21, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> EDIT: Nevermind. Breeding and getting perfect IVs seem faaar too troublesome.



Another way is RNG abuse, but that requires shit like precise timing.


----------



## Tyler (May 21, 2009)

My Zubat must love me even though I nicknamed her Bitch  She evolved from Golbat to Crobat right after my Grotle evolved to Torterra. Weird


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Shinx is pretty good in its last evolution.



I've got Shinx's last evo, but it isn't really known for its defence.



Inuzuka_Kiba said:


> does anyone have a charmander/cyndaquil/any good fire type they could give me?
> i need a fire type and there aren't any at the beginning of the game aside from ponyta.
> i might need a good electric type too if anyone has any suggestions
> my FC is 2020 6590 3234



Shinx is a good catch for an electric pokemon.


----------



## Hentai (May 22, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> I've got Shinx's last evo, but it isn't really known for its defence.



Oh Shi-

I misunderstood your post


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2009)

delirium said:


> why do we always miss each other?



i know 8(... its annoying how we always manage that XD


----------



## Mishudo (May 22, 2009)

I've got a simple question: Is this game worth the money?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 22, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> I've got a simple question: Is this game worth the money?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2009)

Damn straight!


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Mishudo said:


> I've got a simple question: Is this game worth the money?



Dont ask. That should be obvious!


----------



## theredfox12 (May 23, 2009)

plze can some 1 trade me a feebas the thing did my head in wow modest nature plz or a bagon if that is not possible


----------



## Altron (May 23, 2009)

I am looking for a Choice Scarf and Brick Break TM.


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Altron said:


> I am looking for a Choice Scarf and Brick Break TM.



What do you offer?


----------



## Altron (May 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What do you offer?



I can offer Mewtwo, Porygon (with up-grade), Root Fossil, Helix Fossil, Armor Fossil, soothe bell, Razor Claw, breed all 3 Johto Starters.


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Eggs of the 3 Jotho starters please.


----------



## Altron (May 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Eggs of the 3 Jotho starters please.



Alright, i got all 3 eggs ready


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

give me five minutes; you should have my FC


----------



## Altron (May 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> give me five minutes; you should have my FC



yeah i have it, tell me when you get on


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Altron said:


> yeah i have it, tell me when you get on



Okay I am there


----------



## Altron (May 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Okay I am there



thank you KYN!


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Altron said:


> thank you KYN!



Any time again.

I find it awesome that People can trade over the Internet now...
A few years ago they still needed wires or these adapter things.


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2009)

congrats on the joto starters. that is the one with the crocodile baby right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2009)

so does platinum work whit Battle Revolution?


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> so does platinum work whit Battle Revolution?



Yes it does, but Giratina wont be in Origin Form on BR




KillerFan said:


> congrats on the joto starters. that is the one with the crocodile baby right?


LOL Thanks.
And yes thats them. I love the fire one.


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2009)

i'm finally in distortion world, and giratina is such a pain in the butt to catch. he's not exactly strong, but he keeps popping out of them dusk balls. should i play at night? does that even affect anything?


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i'm finally in distortion world, and giratina is such a pain in the butt to catch. he's not exactly strong, but he keeps popping out of them dusk balls. should i play at night? does that even affect anything?



Duskballs are made to work at night, but you could simply flee from Giratina, there will be a later chance to catch it after the top4... in the Turnback cave


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2009)

well they also work in dark places, but i wouldn't really know how to categorize a distortion world. just because it looked dark to me, it wouldn't necessarily be such a dark world. ..but then again it's a children's game so maybe it's not that deep 
i might just try throwing quick balls at the first turn. and if that doesn't work, restart. repeat.


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

If you think Giratina is hard to catch...well then try Regice, Regysteel and Regirock.

These fucking bitches annoy the shit out of me.
They sleep, and have like just a few HP left, BUT DONT FUCKING STAY IN THE BALLS,...i threw like 40 and they come out ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2009)

Murphy's Law doesn't seem to apply to the bog standard pokeballs.


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2009)

so 12 dusk balls are not enough when fighting gira?


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

I fucking used all kinds of balls...that bitch Ass Regis have a Plot against me


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2009)

well i guess it's time to put up a request on gts.  kiddin of course. 
I did get a female eevee for my ugly evolved form of nosepass. those things are freaking ugly


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2009)

The real problem isn't catching Giratina in the first place; it's getting one with good ivs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2009)

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yes it does, but Giratina wont be in Origin Form on BR


good, so i can transfer pikachu,electivir and magmotar gif to platinum.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> well i guess it's time to put up a request on gts.  kiddin of course.
> I did get a female eevee for my ugly evolved form of nosepass. those things are freaking ugly



Don't talk shit about Probopass, he is a sexy friend.



Just look at that porno-stache.
Or, it could be Nazi propaganda.


----------



## Altron (May 25, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> anyone wanna battle?



Yeah, i'll battle you

my platinum FC is: 3094 3882 5196


----------



## C. Hook (May 25, 2009)

I might get this now that I lost my Pearl...

Also, the Regi's go down best with timer balls for me. Just lengthen the battle an ungodly amount and hope for the best. They are the most annoying legendaries (Seriously, WHY THE HELL WON'T THEY JUST GO INTO THEIR LITTLE SPHERES), but they're still decently catchable.

Now, the ones who run away... I guess they win the award for most annoying legendaries.

Oh, and finding the lucky egg trumps anything else in terms of difficulty when playing Leafgreen. Goddamn Chanseys with their Goddamn rarity, Goddamn tendancy to run away, and Goddamn annoying 1 in 20 chance of finding a lucky egg!


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I might get this now that I lost my Pearl...
> 
> Also, the Regi's go down best with timer balls for me. Just lengthen the battle an ungodly amount and hope for the best. They are the most annoying legendaries (Seriously, WHY THE HELL WON'T THEY JUST GO INTO THEIR LITTLE SPHERES), but they're still decently catchable.
> 
> ...



When it comes to legendaries in the new generation, I find Dusk Balls, Timer Balls, and Ultra Balls work the best, especially for the cave dwellers. I'm pretty sure I caught damn near all of the fourth gen legendaries with either Dusk Balls or Ultra Balls.


----------



## Shiranui (May 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I fucking used all kinds of balls...that bitch Ass Regis have a Plot against me



Interestingly, I've had a similar problem with various other legendary pokemon. However, occasionally I'll use a regular pokeball after casting more than thirty Ultra-balls, and I'll succeed in catching them. Me catching them is likely due to repeatedly throwing various pokeballs, and eventually one works at random, but I like to think my regular pokeballs are special, so I ignore that possibility.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Interestingly, I've had a similar problem with various other legendary pokemon. However, occasionally I'll use a regular pokeball after casting more than thirty Ultra-balls, and I'll succeed in catching them. Me catching them is likely due to repeatedly throwing various pokeballs, and eventually one works at random, but I like to think my regular pokeballs are special, so I ignore that possibility.



That does happen to me on occasion, and I think it's a combination of chance and the wearing down of the pokemon. But, I suppose we'd all like to think that it worked because we slammed down on A+B Down.


----------



## Munak (May 26, 2009)

I think I remembered catching a Regi with a desperation pokeball (the most basic one), and it worked. And to think I've wasted all those premium balls on that bastard. 

I wish they had balls, so I could kick them.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Okay, then i will try these bitches again with "Poke Balls"


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2009)

Pray before you throw.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2009)

Altron said:


> Yeah, i'll battle you
> 
> my platinum FC is: 3094 3882 5196



damn, keep missing people here....

anyone else?


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Pray before you throw.



I do that anyway, but it doesnt help


----------



## Shiranui (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a Ditto to spare? I'm trying to breed some pokemon, and I haven't gotten to the point where you receive your _pokeradar_. However, I don't have anything worthwhile to offer.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I fucking used all kinds of balls...that bitch Ass Regis have a Plot against me


it to bad there is not Heavy Balls on those games ,it would make things easier.


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, fat Regis


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 26, 2009)

if i use a action replay to get the event items does the event pokemon i catch do count as hacked pokemon.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> if i use a action replay to get the event items does the event pokemon i catch do count as hacked pokemon.



Technically, yes,  because you didn't get the item in a legitimate manner. But, I'm pretty sure it'll essentially register as a legitimately obtained pokemon.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> if i use a action replay to get the event items does the event pokemon i catch do count as hacked pokemon.



I did that :ho

And as the guy above said....people will still count it as cheated. BUT the Pokemon is actually Legit. A game created Event.

In my country there are no events where i could go and get these. And even if there where, i still would have to wait for Nintendo to feel like it and come here.
And so i say myself, fuck them, i wanna obtain everything that is existing in MY GAME, i am not going to trade that Pokemon over to GTS anyway.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Technically, yes,  because you didn't get the item in a legitimate manner. But, *I'm pretty sure it'll essentially register as a legitimately obtained pokemon*.


good


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> good



Dont be too happy, since you have a date int he Profile of the Pokemon people will be able to find out if it is truly legit, or hacked


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Dont be too happy, since you have a date int he Profile of the Pokemon people will be able to find out if it is truly legit, or hacked


not really since wend you get the event item you dont have to use it right away.:ho


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> not really since wend you get the event item you dont have to use it right away.:ho



That is  true :ho


----------



## Altron (May 27, 2009)

Looking for TM's Substitute and Explosion


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2009)

Well Australia is getting the secret key event in June.

Problem is that it's taking place 5 hours from where i live what perfect timing for me to move.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2009)

Where in Australia?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Where in Australia?



It's taking place in Chatswood which is 5-6 hours from where i live


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2009)

No idea where that is.


----------



## Tyler (May 28, 2009)

That sucks for the Australians. They actually gotta go get the key. Why can't they do it over wifi?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2009)

My router's password protected, so wifi won't work.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 28, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> My router's password protected, so wifi won't work.


Coffee shops, FTW! 

Or other public wifi system...


----------



## Creator (May 28, 2009)

I was wondering. Having been a huge fan of the entire series, and lets be honest, each game is just a repeat of the last effectively, would it make alot of sense for me to invest another 25 pounds on buying this game? I already have Daimond, dont know whether i should buy this. 

I really want to. But then again, i am not...well...100% on the matter. 25 pounds is like a days work for me (Minus tax. ).


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 28, 2009)

Creator said:


> would it make alot of sense for me to invest another 25 pounds on buying this game?


I'll tell you what I told the last person:


----------



## SakuraPaine (May 28, 2009)

*love this game*


----------



## Creator (May 28, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'll tell you what I told the last person:



If you had with a Tsunade pic, i would already have it in my hands right now.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Coffee shops, FTW!
> 
> Or other public wifi system...



Makes sense.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2009)

I caught Heatran with a Pokeball 

I was just wasting them so my timer balls(used up dusk and ultra balls) would work but to my surprise i caught it and it had a timid nature so i kept.It took me a hour to catch the bastard.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 28, 2009)

Creator said:


> If you had with a Tsunade pic, i would already have it in my hands right now.


My Tsunade pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Credit to House


I'll try to find more soon. 


xingzup19 said:


> Makes sense.



That's what I have to do. The wifi at my house and on campus are password protected.


----------



## Munak (May 28, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I caught Heatran with a Pokeball
> 
> I was just wasting them so my timer balls(used up dusk and ultra balls) would work but to my surprise i caught it and it had a timid nature so i kept.It took me a hour to catch the bastard.



Attaboy.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I caught Heatran with a Pokeball
> 
> I was just wasting them so my timer balls(used up dusk and ultra balls) would work but to my surprise i caught it and it had a timid nature so i kept.It took me a hour to catch the bastard.



Wonderful.


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2009)

you lucky fuck
i still have to catch my heatran


----------



## Altron (May 29, 2009)

Dave said:


> you lucky fuck
> i still have to catch my heatran



it really isn't that hard. I only needed to use 2 dusk balls to catch it, while Dialga and Palkia only needed 1 dusk ball each. Got pretty good natures on all of them as well


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Heatran was my favorite legendary in my first Diamond game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2009)

Oh i forgot i also caught Palkia first go with a quick ball 

Modest nature too what are the odds?


----------



## Hentai (May 29, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I caught Heatran with a Pokeball
> 
> I was just wasting them so my timer balls(used up dusk and ultra balls) would work but to my surprise i caught it and it had a timid nature so i kept.It took me a hour to catch the bastard.



OH LOL.


Heatran is my HM Whore


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> OH LOL.
> 
> 
> Heatran is my HM Whore



 How could you do that to Heatran?


----------



## Munak (May 29, 2009)

But that guy doesn't have surf. 

Kyogre, on the other hand...


----------



## Hentai (May 29, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> How could you do that to Heatran?



Meh, it is a lower class legendary, so why not


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Meh, it is a lower class legendary, so why not



Heatran is awesome 

It's just abit on the ugly side is all


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Heatran is awesome
> 
> It's just abit on the ugly side is all





WHY WON'T ANYONE LOVE ME.


----------



## Hentai (May 29, 2009)

Well it looks cool, but it doesnt fit into my favorites.

My List of awesomeness is: 
Dialga
Darkrai
Palkia
Giratina
Lucario
Raiquaza
Groudon
Kyogre
....


----------



## Altron (May 29, 2009)

Finally caught Moltres and Zapdos today, though Articuno is still being a bitch after i left it 1 HP and everytime using quickballs and failing.


----------



## Hentai (May 29, 2009)

Where do you catch these birds?


----------



## Altron (May 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Where do you catch these birds?





> The three Legendary birds; Articuno, Moltres & Zapdos are all obtainable within the same game of Pokémon Platinum. Once you have the National Dex and have been to Pal Park to see Professor Oak, go to his house in Eterna City. When there, he will tell you about the birds and how they've been spotted in Sinnoh. After that, if you check your marking map, all three are in Sinnoh. Their stats are as follows;



small breast thread


----------



## delirium (May 29, 2009)

I'm still salty about the fact that you can't soft reset for IV's and nature for all three birds. 

At least I can get my dogs when gold and silver comes out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2009)

delirium said:


> I'm still salty about the fact that you can't soft reset for IV's and nature for all three birds.
> 
> At least I can get my dogs when gold and silver comes out.


nintendo should make that the mascot and the lv.70 legendary have automatic perfect IV.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

I'm still looking forward to the new gen versions of the dogs, with natures and IVs and such. Should be much fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> *I'm still looking forward to the new gen versions of the dogs, with natures and IVs and such*. Should be much fun.


um they been around since forever

and the 2nd gen had IVs only that they reached at 15 instead of 31.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 30, 2009)

I'm still playing Emerald. I don't have a DS.

Is it worth getting one for Platinum?


----------



## Hentai (May 30, 2009)

Light Artist said:


> I'm still playing Emerald. I don't have a DS.
> 
> Is it worth getting one for Platinum?



If you are going to play other games aswell, then yes.

Also you should buy a DS*i*, its worth it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 30, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> If you are going to play other games aswell, then yes.
> 
> Also you should buy a DS*i*, its worth it.


no is not. 

he should get a DS Lite it can play GBA games and he can transfer pokemon from the 3rd generation games and cost less money to buy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, I only use my DSi for games like Kirby.

If you have Emerald, Platinum is pretty much the same thing only 4th gen. With more pokemon and more legendaries.


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no is not.
> 
> he should get a DS Lite it can play GBA games and he can transfer pokemon from the 3rd generation games and cost less money to buy.



The DSi only costs few more money. And if he doesnt want to transfer the pokemon of the previous games then he doesnt need a Light at all.

I have the DSi and i had the Light, i wouldnt want to go back....not for any pokemon from the Advanced games.


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have an EV'd Flygon? Name your price


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2009)

i have a flygon, but it's not your average flygon so i'm not sure if you'd want it

here's its stats:

flygon@leftovers
levitate
timid
252HP/176Def/80Spe
toxic
roost
earthquake
fire blast

as you can see, it's a toxic staller. it's not a complete wall but it does come in on nice resistances/immunities and takes hits better than your average pokemon. the IV's i'm not sure of as i bred it a long time ago before i bred for iv's. so they probably suck.


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

delirium said:


> i have a flygon, but it's not your average flygon so i'm not sure if you'd want it
> 
> here's its stats:
> 
> ...



What would you be looking to trade for it? Are there any legendary birds, or something you are currently looking for right now?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2009)

del, wanna battle? u seem to be online now XD


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2009)

Altron said:


> What would you be looking to trade for it? Are there any legendary birds, or something you are currently looking for right now?



what are the natures of the birds?



Dynamic Dragon said:


> del, wanna battle? u seem to be online now XD



i can only shoddy right now, is that alright?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2009)

shoddy? what do u mean?


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

delirium said:


> what are the natures of the birds?


Articuno - Quiet
Moltres - Bold

I also have a shiny Nincada, and a modest natured Mewtwo, along with a Naughty Natured Magmar with a magmarizer so it evolves by trading into a magmortar.


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> shoddy? what do u mean?







Altron said:


> Articuno - Quiet
> Moltres - Bold
> 
> I also have a shiny Nincada, and a modest natured Mewtwo, along with a Naughty Natured Magmar with a magmarizer so it evolves by trading into a magmortar.



BOLD MOLTRES PLOX! O_O

btw.. you caught that bold moltres on platinum, right?


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

delirium said:


> BOLD MOLTRES PLOX! O_O
> 
> btw.. you caught that bold moltres on platinum, right?



yeah caught it 2 days ago, was a bitch to get too.


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2009)

awesome awesome. i think every balanced team should have a least one poke that can stall and a bold moltres is one of the best. always wanted one.

i'm not at home, not sure when i will be. but i'll pm you when i can wifi again


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

delirium said:


> awesome awesome. i think every balanced team should have a least one poke that can stall and a bold moltres is one of the best. always wanted one.
> 
> i'm not at home, not sure when i will be. but i'll pm you when i can wifi again



yeah just message me when you are able to get on.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2009)

oh ok, del, just PM me when ur around XD


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 31, 2009)

delirium said:


> i can only shoddy right now, is that alright?



You playing on smogon right now?


----------



## Creator (May 31, 2009)

I have one more question.

Can you actually catch all the starters form the previous games in this one? Or do you have to trade?

And also, what exactly is the effect of the pokemons moods? Like if a pokemon is Bold, whats the difference?

I never knew what it stood for.


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2009)

yeah.. i'm on the smogon server

my handle is delaroche. hit me up if you wanna battle anytime

we can run a bunch of matches with different teams and stuff


----------



## Altron (May 31, 2009)

Creator said:


> I have one more question.
> 
> Can you actually catch all the starters form the previous games in this one? Or do you have to trade?



you still need to trade them from other games, you can't get them in the wild.



> And also, what exactly is the effect of the pokemons moods? Like if a pokemon is Bold, whats the difference?
> 
> I never knew what it stood for.



Pokemon natures are used in battling as certain natures increase 1 stat of a pokemon. 

Example: Hasty nature pokemon have a speed increase, while Adamant nature have an attack Increase. Though pokemon natures while they raise one stat, they also lower another one.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

The correct mathematical explanation for the natures is following:

A pokemon with neutral Nature gets at level up (discarding Evs in this calculation) a Stat multiplication of 1,0 on all stats.
if the nature boosts one specific stat this one will be 1,1, and the lowered stat gets 0,9

Now 1,1 1,0 and 0,9 are just multiplication values.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

Creator said:


> I have one more question.
> 
> Can you actually catch all the starters form the previous games in this one? Or do you have to trade?
> 
> ...


only in the fabled Kanto of Pokemon Yellow was that ever possible 


as for natures:Learn


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 1, 2009)

*i suggest that a modest moltres is the best....... you did say one of the best but modest is the best *


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

Also looking for an EV'd Gliscor, Breloom, or Ninjask. If anyone has any of the ones i listed name your price.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you transfer your pokemon from Diamond/Pearl to this game if you get it?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 1, 2009)

^Yes; as soon as you get the ability to trade, you can trade with Diamond and Pearl games.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

you can trade but not directly transfer. that'd be nuts!
i finally obtained a female eevee. time to have an eevee factory!

i'm finding getting an espeon and umbreon a little hard. any tips? is it the number of battles or the actual levelling up that raises happiness?


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> you can trade but not directly transfer. that'd be nuts!
> i finally obtained a female eevee. time to have an eevee factory!
> 
> i'm finding getting an espeon and umbreon a little hard. any tips? is it the number of battles or the actual levelling up that raises happiness?



A good way would be to get massages from that chick at Veilstone city, and feed it poffins that it likes. Also later on in the game, if you become a member of the Ribbon Syndicate they provide messages for your Eevee which work much better than the one at Veilstone.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

is it easier to purchase these poffins or make 'em?

and i can't believe I can't buy evolution stones in this game.


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> is it easier to purchase these poffins or make 'em?
> 
> and i can't believe I can't buy evolution stones in this game.



you have to use your explorer kit to dig in the underground for evolution stones, fossils, shards,etc..


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

what the doob is this explorer kit?
i'll look that up on google now..


----------



## Shiron (Jun 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> what the doob is this explorer kit?
> i'll look that up on google now..


The Explorer Kit is the item that lets you go into the Sinnoh Underground, where you can dig up stuff like evolution stones, fossils, etc. You get it from a guy in Eterna City by doing his practice tasks. His house is the one marked with a 5 on this map (it's right to the right of the Pokemon Center):
oh jesus christ not another one


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

ooh okies. i always ignored it because i thought i had to play it online. if i can just do it solo, i think i'll try that today. 

Does anyone have a spare growlithe to trade? just to give?  ?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, you don't need anyone with you to go Underground; there's some stuff that happens if you do (like you can work together to get Spiritomb), but it isn't needed to dig stuff up.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

i wonder how many people misread that as spirit bomb like i just did. 
ty for the info on the underground.


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

Currently playing the battle frontier, which is pretty fun. Doing the random battle arcade.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 1, 2009)

Altron said:


> Currently playing the battle frontier, which is pretty fun. Doing the random battle arcade.



What's your favorite style of battle? Sweepers, stallers or just favorite team even?


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> What's your favorite style of battle? Sweepers, stallers or just favorite team even?



I use sweepers, stallers, etc.. on my team and balance. My team has changed a lot to address my biggest weakness to ground attacks and my weak defenses.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 1, 2009)

Altron said:


> I use sweepers, stallers, etc.. on my team and balance. My team has changed a lot to address my biggest weakness to ground attacks and my weak defenses.



I see. I used a lot of stallers in Diamond. I have like 30-40 lv 50's I need to bring over from Diamond as well as the 300+ pkmn from there as well. I guess its time to experiment more for me.


----------



## Altron (Jun 1, 2009)

I am pretty bored, anyone wanna battle? 

My FC: 3094 - 3882 - 5196


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2009)

Sweepers FTW


----------



## Twilit (Jun 1, 2009)

Just picked this up today lawlz. I had sold my DS and all my stuff (Including a rather filled out Diamond) so I borrowed a friends DS and picked this up (Having a job rules)

I went with Turtwig, which seems to be a solid choice. Just beat the first leader (already forgot his name). Current party is a 17 Turtwig, 11 Shinx, 9 ...bird thing, forget its name. and a 7 Psyduck for Rock Smash and a 4 Kricketot for God knows Why.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

having a team really doesn't seem as fun as it used to compared to red/blue. have you seen chimchar's final form? oh man, if i saw it sooner, i wouldn't have picked the turtwig.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> having a team really doesn't seem as fun as it used to compared to red/blue. have you seen chimchar's final form? oh man, if i saw it sooner, i wouldn't have picked the turtwig.



Infernape does look pretty sick...but my heart will always belong to Charizard pek

or Feraligatr when it makes its comeback.

but out of these 4th gen starters, infernape has really useful stat alocations and Empoleon has the most useful types ie Water/Steel.

Torterra sucks


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 1, 2009)

*Empoleon  my fav. starter in 4th GEN. *


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Torterra sucks



Probably the most important tip i would have liked when i started


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 2, 2009)

My team is usually a balance of members that specialize in either physical or Special type moves. (3 special based and 3 physical) And even then I mix it up with each learning a move of a different type.

As for style, usually a main dish of attack first ask questions later with a side of pulling off a move that you did not see coming, sprinkled with a dash of luck.


----------



## Altron (Jun 2, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *Empoleon  my fav. starter in 4th GEN. *



Empoleon is awesome. Its typing saved my ass quite a few times during my battles.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Torterra sucks



Tell me you did not just say that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Tell me you did not just say that



it doesn't surprise me in the least that you like Torfaila...your tastes in general baffle me


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> it doesn't surprise me in the least that you like Torfaila...your tastes in general baffle me



What tastes would that be? 

I'll have you know i only like Torterra cause it's the coolest looking of the 4th gen starters.

Feraligatr and Sceptile


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 2, 2009)

look how bored I was!

gonna fight the elite four at last.  after 5X hours..

edit: yeah when i entered the victory road i realized the mistake of having azumarill. d'oh if i lose the first time, i'll have to rethink my water type player


----------



## Altron (Jun 2, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> look how bored I was!
> 
> gonna fight the elite four at last.  after 5X hours..
> 
> edit: yeah when i entered the victory road i realized the mistake of having azumarill. d'oh if i lose the first time, i'll have to rethink my water type player



wanna battle?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 2, 2009)

i should totally put your friend code in my notebook 

and no, i'm too scared of hardcore players, hence the nidoran-cosplay sprite. 

let me ask a question on this EV stuff.. can a person start training like that right from the beginning with the starter and all the other beginning pokemon? and if so, should i have?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 2, 2009)

So in order to trade mah diamond dudes into Platinum I'd need 2 DS's?


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 2, 2009)

I found a copy on the ground today, so I gave it to my little bro.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 2, 2009)

battle anyone?


----------



## Altron (Jun 2, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> battle anyone?



yeah i'm down


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 2, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> My team is usually a balance of members that specialize in either physical or Special type moves. (3 special based and 3 physical) And even then I mix it up with each learning a move of a different type.
> 
> As for style, usually a main dish of attack first ask questions later with a side of pulling off a move that you did not see coming, sprinkled with a dash of luck.



While this may work well in-game; the best laid plans of any stall team or bulky team can ruin any team not prepared: which is what a team of sweepers usually isn't without the proper support.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

I usually go with 2-3 sweepers 2 tanks and and a support pokemon.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 2, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> look how bored I was!
> 
> gonna fight the elite four at last.  after 5X hours..
> 
> edit: yeah when i entered the victory road i realized the mistake of having azumarill. d'oh if i lose the first time, i'll have to rethink my water type player


Yeah, Azumarill isn't exactly the best Water-type. If it has Huge Power, it's decent, but without it, it's not really worth it.



KillerFan said:


> i should totally put your friend code in my notebook
> 
> and no, i'm too scared of hardcore players, hence the nidoran-cosplay sprite.
> 
> let me ask a question on this EV stuff.. can a person start training like that right from the beginning with the starter and all the other beginning pokemon? and if so, should i have?


Yes, you can start EV training right from the beginning. However, it's not really that wise, as you don't have much variety at the beginning of the game. For example, if you want to go for Special Defense, you really have to wait until you have Surf and can fight Tentacool. So, it's a bit better to either catch the Pokemon you want to EV train later or simply just let your Pokemon get whatever EVs at first, and then use the EV reducing berries (#21-26) to reset their EVs so you can properly train them once you're fairly far in.



Mishudo said:


> So in order to trade mah diamond dudes into Platinum I'd need 2 DS's?


Yeah, pretty much.

And Drunkenwhale, balance is nice, but there are things that are more important in a team. Namely, synergy; the ability of Pokemon to really complement each other really well. For example, Celebi and Heatran take the attacks that would hurt the other really well, and the same goes for other pairs like Gyarados and Magnezone. If you're Pokemon can't actually synergize with each other and make up for the weaknesses that the other Pokemon on your team have, then even if your team is balanced, it really won't be working that well, due to your Pokemon ending up continuously having a hard time only taking a little or no damage when coming in.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 2, 2009)

Gyarados to lure in Motor Drive boosts for Electivire. Simple synergies like that can make good teams.


----------



## Altron (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone wanna battle? I am bored as hell right now


----------



## delirium (Jun 3, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Gyarados to lure in Motor Drive boosts for Electivire. Simple synergies like that can make good teams.



lol do people still fall for that? doesn't really matter though. electivire sucks ass unless it's mixed.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Gyarados to lure in Motor Drive boosts for Electivire. Simple synergies like that can make good teams.



I always will-o-wisp with rotom when I come into Gyrados because it's usually a guaranteed switch and if they stay in gyra is useless then. 

Electivire seems uncommon recently though, only seen 1 or two in the past month.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 3, 2009)

The real question is why is pikachu the only one with volt tackle besides its evos. If someone w/ higher attack had VT...


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is Luxray worth keeping all the way from the beginning? Is there any other favorable electric types to be caught later in the game?

On the way to Eterna for the 1st time, my team consists of Magikarp, Luxio, Geodude, Alakazam and Monferno.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 3, 2009)

Altron said:


> anyone wanna battle? I am bored as hell right now



**sigh* if only yu were challenging Battle Revolution, ya see the type of wi-fi i have doesnt work with DS Game connection only DSi which SUXS BIG TIME!!

so do yu have PKMN BR?? *


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2009)

hey, i have PBR 8) i cna battle if you want XD...

anyone else wanna battle on the DS? i keep missing people here XD


----------



## Altron (Jun 3, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> **sigh* if only yu were challenging Battle Revolution, ya see the type of wi-fi i have doesnt work with DS Game connection only DSi which SUXS BIG TIME!!
> 
> so do yu have PKMN BR?? *



nope i don't have PBR yet


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 3, 2009)

* yyy, get it now! lol no seriously when yu do get it PM me ASAP lol.

too bad it has no story line, i believe its only for ppl who just loves to battle, which i love, but besides that its incredibly compatible with the DS's DIA,PLAT,& PRL.*


----------



## Shiron (Jun 3, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Is Luxray worth keeping all the way from the beginning? Is there any other favorable electric types to be caught later in the game?
> 
> On the way to Eterna for the 1st time, my team consists of Magikarp, Luxio, Geodude, Alakazam and Monferno.


The Rotom forms are probably better if you got the Secret Key. There are also a few other good Electric types that you can get in Platinum:
-Once you get to Hearthome city, you can get an Eevee from Bebe, dig up a Thunderstone Underground, and evolve it into a Jolteon.
-On the route just before Sunnyshore, you can catch Magenimite, Magneton, and Electabuzz.

Out of those, my personal reccomendation would be to keep Luxray until you're about to get to Sunnyshore, then catch a Magenemite/ton, fully evolve it in Mt. Coronet to Magnezone, and use it. Excellent Special Attack, great defensive typing, good defense, and decent special defense. Electabuzz is also a good choice though, especially if you can evolve it and are willing to use some TMs on it.

However, if you really don't want to switch, Luxray should work fine. It just has a bit of a limited physical movepool, which makes it not quite the best choice. But on an in-game team, it should do well enough.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2009)

hey altron, u wanna battle?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in a wi fi area now. So I can battle yay


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 6, 2009)

after 60 hrs, i have finally defeated the elite four and got the national dex.  
now the "fun" begins right? 
i get to transfer pokemon every 24 hrs via pal park.  
So if anyone needs any old school TM's let me know


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> after 60 hrs, i have finally defeated the elite four and got the national dex.
> now the "fun" begins right?
> i get to transfer pokemon every 24 hrs via pal park.
> So if anyone needs any old school TM's let me know



I need TM's Substitute, Stealth Rock, and Earthquake.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 6, 2009)

i just used pal park today, so probably tomorrow night i'll have those


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i just used pal park today, so probably tomorrow night i'll have those



cool, when you get em just tell me what you are looking for and i'll see if i have anything so we can trade for those TM's.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm missing the stealth rock


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i'm missing the stealth rock



Well if you have Earthquake and Substitute, i will still trade as i need those more than Stealth Rock.

Anyways i am bored as hell, wanna battle right now?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 6, 2009)

ok! i'll be around later at night. i'm in central US time zone.


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> ok! i'll be around later at night. i'm in central US time zone.


i live in pacific time zone so i think it is like a 2 hour difference...


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

hey altron

i'll finally be able to wifi today and tomorrow so we can do that flygon/moltres trade

we can also run a few battles if you want... see how far you've come since the last time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> after 60 hrs, i have finally defeated the elite four and got the national dex.
> now the "fun" begins right?
> *i get to transfer pokemon every 24 hrs via pal park*.
> So if anyone needs any old school TM's let me know



Have fun with that. 

My completed game in Diamond with all my pokemon from Leaf Green/Fire Red, Ruby/Sapphire, etc...took me forever to complete. I shutter of having to transfer all my pokemon from my completed Diamond game to Platinum


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> hey altron
> 
> i'll finally be able to wifi today and tomorrow so we can do that flygon/moltres trade
> 
> we can also run a few battles if you want... see how far you've come since the last time



Yeah if you want Del, i can trade you Moltres right now.


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

alright.. getting online right now


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> alright.. getting online right now



awesome Del, thanks


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks for the moltres. it actually has decent iv's in defense and special defense. nice


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> thanks for the moltres. it actually has decent iv's in defense and special defense. nice



Wanna have one battle right now? Let's see if my breeding payed off


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

sure... i need to find my charger first though. my ds is about to die


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> sure... i need to find my charger first though. my ds is about to die



alright cool, tell me when you find it and are ready and i'll get on


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

alright... i'm on. gonna use my captain planet team


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> alright... i'm on. gonna use my captain planet team



alright getting on now, good luck


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

GG Del =D, damn shoulda taken out that baton passer earlier and my lack of an electric attack probably could have made my life a little easier if i had one.


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

Altron said:


> GG Del =D, damn shoulda taken out that baton passer earlier and my lack of an electric attack probably could have made my life a little easier if i had one.



bandit or gallade should have def come in sooner. that would have scared wind off.

that was actually a mistake on my part sending water in. i meant to send in fire. ended up working in my favor though. im sure you could guess who fire is xD. certain move types should always be on a team though electric being one of them.

ggs though. your team is def better. just need more experience to know when to switch


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

delirium said:


> bandit or gallade should have def come in sooner. that would have scared wind off.
> 
> that was actually a mistake on my part sending water in. i meant to send in fire. ended up working in my favor though. im sure you could guess who fire is xD. certain move types should always be on a team though electric being one of them.
> 
> ggs though. your team is def better. just need more experience to know when to switch



Let me guess you maxed out the PP's for attacks? I was kinda hoping Water would run out of pp's for Surf XD. Thank you for Flygon and PKRS though, sometime Del i will battle you again and i will win next time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone know a better way of moving over 400+ pokemon from my Diamond game to Platinum without giving up mid-way through and committing suicide?


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2009)

Altron said:


> Let me guess you maxed out the PP's for attacks? I was kinda hoping Water would run out of pp's for Surf XD. Thank you for Flygon and PKRS though, sometime Del i will battle you again and i will win next time



yeah max pps xD make good use of the flygon i'm tired of all the scarfgons out there -____-

haha i'll be waiting


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Anyone know a better way of moving over 400+ pokemon from my Diamond game to Platinum without giving up mid-way through and committing suicide?


Unfortunately i don't think there is a better way other than waiting 24 hours, i heard that even changing the DS clock won't work. 




delirium said:


> yeah max pps xD make good use of the flygon i'm tired of all the scarfgons out there -____-
> 
> haha i'll be waiting



I should Max PP's as well


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

game says it hasn't been 24 hrs yet. and it's 2am 
i'll try tomorrow.  
i'll give you an extra earthquake for your woes altron.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

Wait....so there is a limit of how much pokemon can be transfered a day?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

6 a day.  
and it's so lame that the pokemon can't have any hm's learned; although, i completely understand the reasons behind it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried that cloning glitch.

Put up my Groudon for a level100 Caterpie 

Didn't work


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

, i am confused


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

what is this glitch you speak of? and it sounds unsafe


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Look it up on youtube

GTS cloning glitch.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2009)

one question to hardcore pokemon gamers

Is there physical time in a lifetime to capture all the pokemon and completing all the sidequests, collecting all items and all berries in ALL Pokemon games??

just asking


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

well i can say i'd never be able to catch all the pokemon unless i had a cheat device.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2009)

and if you were japanese and being able to attend at all Nintendo events??


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

So yeah I was having a debate the other day about Pokemon then my friend said that "Pokemon is a rip off of Final Fantasy", being the person I am I debated against him bringing up the multiplayer aspect that he didn't want me bringing up then I just let him win it because he was seriously annoying me with his dribble.

So I would like some advice on what to use if he ever decides to bring up this debate again, the things he mentioned was:

Pokemon uses an over world like Final Fantasy.
Pokemon uses a level system like Final Fantasy.
You can use items during battle like Final Fantasy.

And shit like that.

(This is also the same guy that tried passing off Final Fantasy as a manga franchise saying some company called Manga owned Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Pokemon and other games).


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

uhm, the things you described is something called an rpg.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 7, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> So yeah I was having a debate the other day about Pokemon then my friend said that "Pokemon is a rip off of Final Fantasy", being the person I am I debated against him bringing up the multiplayer aspect that he didn't want me bringing up then I just let him win it because he was seriously annoying me with his dribble.
> 
> So I would like some advice on what to use if he ever decides to bring up this debate again, the things he mentioned was:
> 
> ...


Why didnt you just tell him that he is an idiot?
Because the way he talks he is one.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Anyone know a better way of moving over 400+ pokemon from my Diamond game to Platinum without giving up mid-way through and committing suicide?





Altron said:


> Unfortunately i don't think there is a better way other than waiting 24 hours, i heard that even changing the DS clock won't work.





KillerFan said:


> game says it hasn't been 24 hrs yet. and it's 2am
> i'll try tomorrow.
> i'll give you an extra earthquake for your woes altron.





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wait....so there is a limit of how much pokemon can be transfered a day?





KillerFan said:


> 6 a day.
> and it's so lame that the pokemon can't have any hm's learned; although, i completely understand the reasons behind it.





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> , i am confused


 Some wires seem to have crossed here.
Kira Yamato was asking about Diamond (4th Gen) -> Platinum (4th Gen), not RSE/FrLg (3rd Gen) -> Platinum (4th Gen).

For 3rd Gen to 4th Gen, only six pokemon are allowed to be transferred every 24 hours through Pal Park. Altron and KillerFan were talking about this trading type.

However, Kira Yamato's problem is 4th Gen to 4th Gen, which is slow since Kira Yamato will have to catch 400+ pokemon in Platinum to match the number in Diamond and then trade them across six at a time (there is no "once a day" limit to my knowledge).


Marufuji Ryo said:


> So yeah I was having a debate the other day about Pokemon then my friend said that "Pokemon is a rip off of Final Fantasy", being the person I am I debated against him bringing up the multiplayer aspect that he didn't want me bringing up then I just let him win it because he was seriously annoying me with his dribble.
> 
> So I would like some advice on what to use if he ever decides to bring up this debate again, the things he mentioned was:
> 
> ...


 Does your friend realize Final Fantasy, although immensely popular and fairly old, isn't the first RPG?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I tried that cloning glitch.
> 
> Put up my Groudon for a level100 Caterpie
> 
> Didn't work



You must not have done it right, I've cloned dozens of pokemon.

I just bred a bagon with 31 special attack and attack ivs, and 29 speed ivs. But it's the wrong nature.


----------



## Altron (Jun 7, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Some wires seem to have crossed here.
> Kira Yamato was asking about Diamond (4th Gen) -> Platinum (4th Gen), not RSE/FrLg (3rd Gen) -> Platinum (4th Gen).
> 
> For 3rd Gen to 4th Gen, only six pokemon are allowed to be transferred every 24 hours through Pal Park. Altron and KillerFan were talking about this trading type.
> ...



If that is the case then he would have to get another DS and just do a wireless trade between the 2 units with one having his diamond card the other having his plat card.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2009)

> If that is the case then he would have to get another DS and just do a wireless trade between the 2 units with one having his diamond card the other having his plat card.


400/6=67 trips.
67*7 minutes = 402 minutes

It would take almost 7 hours to transfer 400 pokemon.

Or 3.5 if you're super speedy, but that's still a long time.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 7, 2009)

But it saves you a lot of catching time and effort.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2009)

You deserve to ascend to godhood if you have that kind of patience. 

It would be better than catching them all over again, but it's like choosing to be beaten to death with a very blunt and hard object or put in a wood chipper.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 7, 2009)

I could always have my little cousins do it for me. 

That is, if I caught everything.


----------



## Altron (Jun 7, 2009)

bored right now, anyone wanna battle?

Edit: Anyone also have the TM's Substitute, Stealth Rock, and Earthquake? Name your price if you do.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 7, 2009)

i would have to wait four more hours till i can do pal park.  and bring in them TMs.


----------



## delirium (Jun 7, 2009)

Altron said:


> bored right now, anyone wanna battle?
> 
> Edit: Anyone also have the TM's Substitute, Stealth Rock, and Earthquake? Name your price if you do.



won't be able to wifi for a while again s I should get a battle in now.

wanna go another round?


----------



## Altron (Jun 7, 2009)

delirium said:


> won't be able to wifi for a while again s I should get a battle in now.
> 
> wanna go another round?



yeah del, i'm down for another round, getting on now


----------



## delirium (Jun 8, 2009)

ggs

i was scared there for a moment when mecha ro went down. power nap came through for me in the end though :sweat


----------



## Altron (Jun 8, 2009)

delirium said:


> ggs
> 
> i was scared there for a moment when mecha ro went down. power nap came through for me in the end though :sweat



haha yeah GG Del, i still should have switched out Flygon before icebeam. Though i am still getting there. At least i was able to knock out your pokes this time rather than severely damaging them, though your Mecha ro was annoying i was a bit nervous when it rested. 

I think it would be good if i had a good physical/special defense wall. Do you think you could breed me a mudkip for a swampert maybe next time?


----------



## delirium (Jun 8, 2009)

sure.. 

actually, you want the c.nibre i used in this battle? you can replace stealth rocks with roar or something since empoleon already has SR.


----------



## Altron (Jun 8, 2009)

delirium said:


> sure..
> 
> actually, you want the c.nibre i used in this battle? you can replace stealth rocks with roar or something since empoleon already has SR.



that would be cool, but are you sure? What are you looking for right now, and i will check if i have something. I have tons of fossils (shieldon, cradily, omanyte, kabuto), a Naive Zapdos,Pinsir, or something.

I also have a naughty natured Magmar with potential IV's in attack, Sp, ATK, and SPD. It also has a magmarizer so you can get a magmortar if traded.

Or a Sassy Natured Chansey with a lucky egg.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 8, 2009)

from del (because i want to use the comp but del ABSOLUTELY MUST MUST TALK TO HIS POKEMANGS FRENDS ):

yeah i have a bunch of different variations of swampert and a roaring swampert would go nice with your team so i don't mind giving it up.


the only pokes i'm looking for right now are phanphy, teddiursa, seedot, and swellow.


----------



## Altron (Jun 8, 2009)

troublesum-chan said:


> from del (because i want to use the comp but del ABSOLUTELY MUST MUST TALK TO HIS POKEMANGS FRENDS ):
> 
> yeah i have a bunch of different variations of swampert and a roaring swampert would go nice with your team so i don't mind giving it up.
> 
> ...



I have a timid natured Phanpy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2009)

Altron said:


> If that is the case then he would have to get another DS and just do a wireless trade between the 2 units with one having his diamond card the other having his plat card.



I have two DS systems so that's not a problem. It's just a major pain in the neck. 

@~M~: Dear god, it takes that long?  
*looks for razor and decides on right or left wrist*


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 8, 2009)

*yu guys are making me want to pw:sweat ..... battle yu guys *


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

how do the people with the DSi use their gba pokemon to transfer to the pal park?


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> how do the people with the DSi use their gba pokemon to transfer to the pal park?



they can't unfortunately as the DSi lacks a GBA slot.

Though do you wanna battle right now? I am bored....


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

i almost died going thru that survival area so, probably not. luulz. 
if i want to go on the ds, i'd have to change the wifi security and for some reason my laptop won't connect to a WEP setting. i'd lose my internetz.


edit:
hard to get a ditto in this game?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 9, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> edit:
> hard to get a ditto in this game?


There are plenty of them in the garden behind the mansion that is located below Hearthome City


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

is that the place with all them maids?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah i think so...but ont talk to the owner, otherwise he will flood the garden with some other random pokemon...first catch a ditto, then you can do that.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so someone gave me a cherrim lv 100 with pkrs. is this one of those hacked pokemons people talk about?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 9, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> ok so someone gave me a cherrim lv 100 with pkrs. is this one of those hacked pokemons people talk about?



Not necessarily.
And if it has Pokerus you should keep it unused in a box.
Pokerus you can use to infect other Pokemon for EV training.


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 9, 2009)

Been unactive 'cuz of school. Anyway, I got a shiny Charmander and Bulbasaur. Currently IV and EV training the Charizard.

Through GTS, I've been given:
Mesprit
Dialga
Palkia
Giratina x2
Shiny Ho-Oh
Shiny Lugia
Shiny Shaymin
Shiny Suicune
Shiny Giratina
Shiny Raichu
Shiny Roserade
Shiny Camerupt

Anyone heard of Masuda Method? Chances become higher to get a shiny Pokemon from an egg if one of your two Pokemon are foreign.
Japanese Pikachu and American Ditto
= Higher Chance of Shiny Pichu


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

*hmm i never heard of that, now that adds to my PokeKnowledge *


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Been unactive 'cuz of school. Anyway, I got a shiny Charmander and Bulbasaur. Currently IV and EV training the Charizard.
> 
> Through GTS, I've been given:
> Mesprit
> ...



With me offering up munchlax on GTS, i have gotten some really good pokes which surprised me how often people want Munchlax or Aipom. Though yeah i have heard of the shiny Masuda method.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

oh man masuda method.  more things about pokemon that i have to worry about.

so i'm in the survival area/vicinity and boy it sure does bring back memories when those old school pokemon show up! like pidgey and rattata. lulz


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally learned to properly breed pokes for EGG Moves.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey I would like to battle now! Where do I go upstairs or downstairs?


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> Hey I would like to battle now! Where do I go upstairs or downstairs?



you go downstairs


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok I'm there on lv100 watching a flashing screen just waiting LOL


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> Ok I'm there on lv100 watching a flashing screen just waiting LOL



Are you battling right now?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

No I'm waiting on yu I guess, r ya gonna battle


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> No I'm waiting on yu I guess, r ya gonna battle



i need your FC


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

I gave it to ya but it's 2364 2944 3207


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> I gave it to ya but it's 2364 2944 3207



I'm on now


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok I lost connection once again hold on


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Noooo dammit LOL


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> Ok I lost connection once again hold on



Did you DC?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Was that me or yu?


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> Was that me or yu?



That was probably you since i had full bars. Also i battle using standard rules, so Darkrai is banned from online battles since it is considered uber.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok ima choose someone else hooold on LOL


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

GG, are all your pokemon shiny?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

No not all of them jus the ones that are red shiny that my fav color but that was good I thought I was gonna get my ass beat I was so scared LOL


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh and purple


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

i tried breeding to get a shiny magikarp though it took forever and i said screw it.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL it's so hard to get shiny. Most of mine are gifts tho.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 9, 2009)

RNG abuse helps.


----------



## delirium (Jun 9, 2009)

i have 4 shinies. 2 caught in the wild and two traded to me.

i wish i had a shiny breloom though. that would be fucking awesome. shiny breloom looks like an amanita. xD


----------



## Altron (Jun 9, 2009)

god how much harder it is to train Duskull to get a decent Dusknoir


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

everytime i see a cool pokemans, i find out you get it by trading.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

delirium said:


> i have 4 shinies. 2 caught in the wild and two traded to me.
> 
> i wish i had a shiny breloom though. that would be fucking awesome. shiny breloom looks like an amanita. xD



Hehe I can help with that request. Just catch anything in the wild and I'll trade yu one tomorrow


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> god how much harder it is to train Duskull to get a decent Dusknoir



Evolve it. It's better that way. Ya know how right? Yu should and I'm telling ya ev training will get that dusknoir poppin I have two, one Shiny pek


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 9, 2009)

you're unbelievably lucky to have shinies


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 9, 2009)

*well shinies are whatever all they do is add effect when they come out their ball and have a HOT color. other than that, shiny or not, they fight the same way depending on how ya trained them. now catching a shiny poke with POKERUS that is lucky! (arceus and jirachi) *


----------



## delirium (Jun 10, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> Hehe I can help with that request. Just catch anything in the wild and I'll trade yu one tomorrow



thanks, but i actually wanna try my hand at rng abuse and breed one.

speaking of breeding i just bred the most beautiful growlithe.

bold
intimidate
23/x/31/30/30/31
HP Ground 68


*B E A S T*


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 10, 2009)

Pwnage Growlithe. What level?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 10, 2009)

*whats rng abuse?? *


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Something to get shiny pokemon, I'm guessing.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 10, 2009)

*, well ok i never heard of that till this day*


----------



## delirium (Jun 10, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Pwnage Growlithe. What level?



it was just bred last night so it's still lvl 1. but i've tested it on shoddy and this thing survives hits like a monster. all the tyranitars, gyarados, luracio and other physical attackers beware. this thing does not go down without a number of stat boosts. and with wish support? good luck. i actually win 6-0 or 5-0 a lot of times on shoddy these days. i can't wait to have my new team fully bred. i'll finally have a second team worthy of my Chubb Rock team.



SakuraPaine said:


> *whats rng abuse?? *



rng stands for random number generator which every pokemon game has built in and what determines everything about a pokemon (gender, ability, IV's, and shiny). emerald's and platinum's were cracked and people are able to breed or catch pokemon with nearly perfect ivs. and on platinum you can breed shinies.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 10, 2009)

* quiet interesting i may say. *


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

On the Trade marked breeded shinys are not liked very much,
because a breeded pokemon can hardly be  checked for cheat


----------



## Altron (Jun 11, 2009)

Finished EV Training my Machoke, someone want to help me evolve it to Machamp?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 11, 2009)

*sure i'll help*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2009)

What's supposed to be in the water in the Resort Area? One of the characters mentions an eerie feeling around it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What's supposed to be in the water in the Resort Area? One of the characters mentions an eerie feeling around it.



I doubt there is something of value.
But maybe some rare Pokemans


----------



## Altron (Jun 11, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *sure i'll help*



Thanks, im getting on now


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 11, 2009)

okey doeks


----------



## Altron (Jun 11, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> okey doeks



Thanks


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 11, 2009)

*i taught it submission i wasnt too sure if yu wanted to learn that...*


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 11, 2009)

*yur welcome too*


----------



## Shiron (Jun 11, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What's supposed to be in the water in the Resort Area? One of the characters mentions an eerie feeling around it.


Level 100 Magikarp; that's what he's referring to.


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone know when you get a fishing rod in Platinum? I need a Magikarp, dawg


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 11, 2009)

the whole pal park concept is kinda dumb. guaranteed capture rate and you just need to go around a very small location until you encounter them. waste o time

Head west from jubilife towards rt 218:
"Talk to the fisherman in the gatehouse for the Old Rod."


----------



## Shiron (Jun 11, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Anyone know when you get a fishing rod in Platinum? I need a Magikarp, dawg


I believe you get the Old Rod in the checkpoint west of Jubilife, the Good Rod from a guy on Route 209, and the Super Rod in the Fight Area.


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## delirium (Jun 12, 2009)

i can trade now alrton. do you have the swellow?

also, which do you want more, charmander or larvitar?


----------



## Altron (Jun 12, 2009)

delirium said:


> i can trade now alrton. do you have the swellow?
> 
> also, which do you want more, charmander or larvitar?



Yeah Del i can trade right now, i do have the Swellow and Phanpy. I would like Larvitar over Charmander.


----------



## delirium (Jun 12, 2009)

awesome, getting on right now.


----------



## Altron (Jun 12, 2009)

delirium said:


> awesome, getting on right now.



awesome Del, thanks so much, turns out my team really needed a physical wall that is immune to electricity since i got sweeped by a Jolteon and Zapdos.


----------



## delirium (Jun 12, 2009)

swampert is a really good counter against them. immune to their STAB and can threaten with earthquake or ice beam.

wanna run a match?


----------



## Altron (Jun 12, 2009)

delirium said:


> swampert is a really good counter against them. immune to their STAB and can threaten with earthquake or ice beam.
> 
> wanna run a match?



Sure, let me get ready

Edit: Getting on now


----------



## delirium (Jun 12, 2009)

gg

you're def getting better. if you had roar on swampert and a different poke to set up stealth rock) or different items on some of your pokemon (choice band on scizor or life orb on bandit). i would have had a much harder time. pretty soon i'll have to bring in my set teams if I want to compete.


----------



## Altron (Jun 12, 2009)

delirium said:


> gg
> 
> you're def getting better. if you had roar on swampert and a different poke to set up stealth rock) or different items on some of your pokemon (choice band on scizor or life orb on bandit). i would have had a much harder time. pretty soon i'll have to bring in my set teams if I want to compete.



haha yeah, i was really surprised by your Weezing especially it living by like 1-3 HP XD. Yeah i think my predictions and items are probably worth working on. Awesome game del  GG


----------



## delirium (Jun 12, 2009)

3 hp actually. i was trippin too. i was so sure it was going to die. but i guess that's where breeding comes in. only a point shy from flawless iv's.

your predictions are getting better. jus t need more battles. items should be changed up a little though. if you just had a little more power some of my pokemon def would have gone down (slowbro)


----------



## Altron (Jun 12, 2009)

I need TM's Shadow ball, Hidden Power, and Thunderbolt.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 12, 2009)

i do believe i have all three


----------



## Altron (Jun 12, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i do believe i have all three



Sweet, what are you looking for? I really need those TM's to complete my Jolteon.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Jolteon has nothing on Raikou. Once he sets up substitute you better hope he doesn't get 2 calm minds up, or else gg.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 12, 2009)

~M~ said:


> Jolteon has nothing on Raikou. Once he sets up substitute you better hope he doesn't get 2 calm minds up, or else gg.



ADV CM/SUB shit is so boring though.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 12, 2009)

Altron said:


> Sweet, what are you looking for? I really need those TM's to complete my Jolteon.



i actually did pal park right before i posted, so it'll have to be till this time tomorrow. 

as usual i don't have any in mind. i just finished all the legendary bird quests, regi, that pink dream pokemon, and the palkia dialga quests. nothing to do now


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> ADV CM/SUB shit is so boring though.



Stall is fun as hell. When your snorlax is killed only to be replaced by crocune it's oddly satisfying.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> *the whole pal park concept is kinda dumb. guaranteed capture rate and you just need to go around a very small location until you encounter them. waste o time*
> 
> Head west from jubilife towards rt 218:
> "Talk to the fisherman in the gatehouse for the Old Rod."


no its not it would suck if we would have to capture our old pokemon back whit not a 100% catch rate.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

no i didn't mean the capture rate at all. i'm just saying, if it's a 100% catchproof, why even make the player go through the whole pal park concept. why not just let us transfer six pokemon a day


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Screw Pal Park in general. I'd rather prefer the Pokemon Box (GC) method of transferring 30 pokemon at a time. Why didn't they include that feature in Pokemon Ranch or some other Pokemon Wii application is beyond me. 

I'm going to have to spend weeks trading over 400+ pokemon from my Diamond to my Platinum game.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

why may i ask? Did you actually use 400 pokemans before?

and i dunno if it's just me, but is there a way to organize the items better? or maybe dump them in the comp?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> and i dunno if it's just me, but is there a way to organize the items better? or maybe dump them in the comp?


You can press the Select button on an item to move it up and down in the list. No item PC though.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

why did they get rid of item pc i wonder. i don't need everything in my backpack.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> why may i ask? Did you actually use 400 pokemans before?



I'm more of a collector than competitive battler. Some of the pokemon I have on my Diamond game were from my Ruby, Sapphire, Colosseum, Gale of Darkness, Fire Red, Leaf Green, games and liked holding on to them. 
And I plan to move the to HG/SS once those games come out as well.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

omg all 400 of them?
kinda like he-must-not-be-named and not being able to let go


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> omg all 400 of them?
> kinda like he-must-not-be-named and not being able to let go



Hell yeah!! If I'm moving on then they're coming with me 

I'm still pissed at having to start over after Gold and Silver.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> why did they get rid of item pc i wonder. i don't need everything in my backpack.



Thats something i will never understand either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> no i didn't mean the capture rate at all. i'm just saying, if it's a 100% catchproof, why even make the player go through the whole pal park concept. why not just let us transfer six pokemon a day


dunno but they need to make a box transfer i mean now there over 400 pokemons.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

we need to satisfy kira yamato and get that box transfer in the next pokeman game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Took me forever to trade over just 30 pokemon. At least I realized I had two extra masterballs while equipping my pokemon with items in the Diamond game. 

I'll trade 30 more tomorrow and keep repeating the process until I finish.


----------



## delirium (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 13, 2009)

could someone help me do a tradeback?

just doing my kadabra.

private message me, if you can. thanks


----------



## Altron (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody have some rare candies they can trade me?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> why did they get rid of item pc i wonder. i don't need everything in my backpack.



So you don't have to go back and forth when your bag's full. Thank God!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> no i didn't mean the capture rate at all. i'm just saying, if it's a 100% catchproof, why even make the player go through the whole pal park concept. why not just let us transfer six pokemon a day


So you can earn points and win prizes.


----------



## Altron (Jun 15, 2009)

I really really need a female Bold Natured Omanyte.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> So you don't have to go back and forth when your bag's full. Thank God!


yeah i hated that on the previus game


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 15, 2009)

I know. I'm playing Pokemon ruby right now, and I had to go back through an entire cave without a repel just to drop off some items...


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2009)

I usually keep Teleport on my Kadabra until I get Fly.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 16, 2009)

*i wanna battle like really bad *


----------



## Twilit (Jun 16, 2009)

Heading up to Snowpoint currently, and I'm quite happy with my party.

33 Staravia (Evolves next level :Awesome)
33 Gyrados, which is a beast.
41 Luxray, he's my powerhouse
37 Torterra, haven't had many great opportunities to use him, but he's still great.
36 Ponyta, Surprisingly a great Fire Pokemon.
22 Riolu, currently training it with Exp. Share, then I'll give it the Soothe bell so I can RAWK SHIT WITH A LUCARIO


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2009)

that freaking starly pokemon rocks my socks. it helped out so much in the beginning and till the end. not like my starter pokemon, tortwig,


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> that freaking starly pokemon rocks my socks. it helped out so much in the beginning and till the end. not like my starter pokemon, tortwig,


I agree with the fact that Starly-Staraptor is beastly amazing, but Cmon. As soon as Grotle evolves you get motherfucking Earthquake !

I'd say Shinx-Luxray has been my biggest help though


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2009)

true i do like the torterra and staraptor team cuz of earthquake and aerial ace.
or my staraptor and luxray both had intimidate, and it'd lower the enemy's att twice in the beginning. that was a good start 


does anyone want to trade a power brace for my macho brace or lucky egg?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 17, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Heading up to Snowpoint currently, and I'm quite happy with my party.
> 
> 33 Staravia (Evolves next level :Awesome)
> 33 Gyrados, which is a beast.
> ...



ehhhh..... my party was a bit better at the time. I think it was something like level 45 hitmonchan, level 42 Jirachi, level 36 staraptor,..... thats about it. I think I had empoleon but I never trained it that much. its still only like 36 now.

My current team is pretty good: Level 76 hitmonchan. level 76 mewtwo, level 76 shaymin ,level 53 scizor ( newly evolved from my diamond), level 53 electivire,Giratina level 52 ( griseous orb held and only just started training).


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

My current party is a lv. 46 Golbat that I am training, a lvl. 52 Empoleon, a lvl. 57 Infernape, a lvl. 67 Dragonite, a lvl 48 Leafeon that I am training as well, and a level 60 Froslass.

I have a pretty good team in my opinion.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> ehhhh..... my party was a bit better at the time. I think it was something like level 45 hitmonchan, level 42 Jirachi, level 36 staraptor,..... thats about it. I think I had empoleon but I never trained it that much. its still only like 36 now.
> 
> My current team is pretty good: Level 76 hitmonchan. level 76 mewtwo, level 76 shaymin ,level 53 scizor ( newly evolved from my diamond), level 53 electivire,Giratina level 52 ( griseous orb held and only just started training).



well you couldn't have had two of the three you mentioned without trading.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> well you couldn't have had two of the three you mentioned without trading.


Aye, I haven't traded at all yet.

I usually beat the E4, then become a breeder and huge trader. I like to do the first runthrough with no help.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there a way to add Azelf and Uxie to your Pokedex without fighting them (like with Manaphy)?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 17, 2009)

I never used the Starly family in my 4th gen games, I stuck with the Zubat family because I always got Crobat a level after evolving into Golbat. I pretty much get a heavy hitter by the third badge...



Ema Skye said:


> Is there a way to add Azelf and Uxie to your Pokedex without fighting them (like with Manaphy)?



trade with someone who has them.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 18, 2009)

I had Gyarados, Alakazam and Golem before Gardenia.


----------



## Altron (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone have a Power Lens they want to trade?


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2009)

I beat the game, and now I'm just filling up the pokedex. 

The team I beat the Elite 4 with was Torterra, Lumineon, Magnezone, Magmortar, Togekiss, and Gallade.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you guys have HM-specific pokemon? I guessing yes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2009)

so like...is there some legit best player ever or what? i hardly hear ish about tournies.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 19, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> so like...is there some legit best player ever or what? i hardly hear ish about tournies.



Lol, no.
ATM, VGC Doubles Cup is running regionals before the nationals in St. Louis, and everybody who actually knows what the fuck they're doing (and not using Strength on Kangaskhan) is running Trick Room teams or something involving Smeargle/Gross crap.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2009)

i had to look up wtf trick room was lol. not really in the pokemon scene but i've been meaning to jump on platinum for a minute.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2009)

we should do doubles  in this game.


----------



## delirium (Jun 19, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Do you guys have HM-specific pokemon? I guessing yes.



smeargle. best hm-slave ever.



KillerFan said:


> we should do doubles  in this game.



fuck doubles.

6v6 singles all day.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2009)

but there's more social interaction with doubles. four people total right?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 19, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> but there's more social interaction with doubles. four people total right?



Standard doubles is one person with 4 against another with four. Multiteam doubles has 2 people each with two pokemon on a team.


----------



## delirium (Jun 19, 2009)

that and you're not running a doubles team if you're not running protect, explosion/selfdestruct and/or trick troom. xD

i have ideas to break the monotony but it takes long enough breeding singles teams i can't spend the time breeding a proper doubles team.

then again.. singles is pretty damn monotonous too. god damn stall teams/heatran/scizor/latias/salamence teams


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I agree with the fact that Starly-Staraptor is beastly amazing, but Cmon. As soon as Grotle evolves you get motherfucking Earthquake !
> 
> I'd say Shinx-Luxray has been my biggest help though



I have to admit that Luxray is a beast in regards to in-game play. Shinx was a pain to raise early on until it learned spark  

Although that came earlier in Platinum (lvl 13) than it did for Pearl/Diamond (lvl 17)


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm keeping Luxray until I get a Magnemite.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 20, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> I'm keeping Luxray until I get a Magnemite.


Luxray>Magnezone

Thunderfang


----------



## Munak (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought Magnezone would at least be protected from EQ. (Yeah, Magnet Rise, but he's slow, and Trick Rooms aren't really my specialty.)

Still, the defense of Magnezone helps against it.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2009)

The defence is why I'm getting Magnezone.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 20, 2009)

anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Altron (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone have some blue shards?


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Like 7. 

But I have about 25 of the other three kinds.


----------



## Altron (Jun 20, 2009)

actually turns out i didn't need blue shards to tutor Outrage. XD

Though i do need the TM Earthquake


----------



## Innocence (Jun 20, 2009)

need some stuff guys just pm me if you have any

misderveus - mismagius
drifloon - drifblim

TM substitue / chargebeam

dont have much but most of my pokemon have this really fast spreading pokerus


----------



## Altron (Jun 20, 2009)

Innocence said:


> need some stuff guys just pm me if you have any
> 
> misderveus - mismagius
> drifloon - drifblim
> ...



If you have the TM Earthquake i can give you Midsreavus


----------



## Innocence (Jun 20, 2009)

Altron said:


> If you have the TM Earthquake i can give you Midsreavus


omw to get it
your FC?
mines in my gym thread in my sig


----------



## Altron (Jun 20, 2009)

Innocence said:


> omw to get it
> your FC?
> mines in my gym thread in my sig



My Platinum FC:3094 3882 5196

i am getting on now


----------



## Innocence (Jun 20, 2009)

ok got it
heading to a pokecenter


----------



## Altron (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright cool i'll be waiting

Edit: Thanks finally my Salamence is complete ^^


----------



## Innocence (Jun 20, 2009)

np man
now i need a drifloon
hmm i wonder if i set my date on my to friday that would do it.


----------



## Altron (Jun 20, 2009)

Innocence said:


> np man
> now i need a drifloon
> hmm i wonder if i set my date on my to friday that would do it.



Actually i have a drifloon as well, do you have a bulbasaur?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 20, 2009)

nah i dont
but i got the drifloon anyways, the reset date worked


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool, good luck with your Gym Team

I am looking for a battle to test out a new pokemon on my team any takers?


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool, good luck with your Gym Team

I am looking for a battle to test out a new pokemon on my team any takers?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

ill give it a shot!


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone have the 12th movie Arceus, the notched-ear Pichu or the special Jirachi?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Does anyone have the 12th movie Arceus, the notched-ear Pichu or the special Jirachi?



I dont think they are out yet


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

battle anyone?........


----------



## Deva Path (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont think they are out yet



Oh, I thought the movie came out June 18th. Or was it July?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Oh, I thought the movie came out June 18th. Or was it July?



Its July, and i dont think they will spread far in the first week. People have to go there for weeks and months, and then eventually some will come over here.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

i am looking to battle someone to test out my new team


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

hey altron, im around
i could test ur team out if u want ^^,


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey altron, im around
> i could test ur team out if u want ^^,



Alright cool thanks

My Plat FC: 3094 3882 5196


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

awesome, mines just in my sig
ill meet u there in a sec.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> awesome, mines just in my sig
> ill meet u there in a sec.



Alright i'm on


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

Need to test out gym team
FC is in my gym thread in the sig
Singles, 6vs6, no legends


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

haha nice work altron! that was close haha
innocence, ill give u a battle if u want ^^


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

GG, DD it was really close

@Innocence - i will help test out your Gym team


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool I'll be there in a bit


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

cool, i'm on


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

me too if u wanna battle me ^^,


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

after this let's battle again got an idea
Wait dynamic then you again


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

im online btw 8)


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Innocence said:


> after this let's battle again got an idea
> Wait dynamic then you again



GG, i like your team your Confuse ray was good and very annyoing. Feel free to battle Dynamic.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

K altron one last battle
Need to get some held items for some of my pokemon later though


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Innocence said:


> K altron one last battle
> Need to get some held items for some of my pokemon



alright let me get on now


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

Says you failed to respond


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Innocence said:


> K altron one last battle
> Need to get some held items for some of my pokemon later though





Innocence said:


> Says you failed to respond



i got the same message, let's try again


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

gg innocence. sorry for the late reply, my friend was using the com ^^,


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

GG Innocence, once again, you should get some items for your pokes life orb, leftovers,etc.. Also you do realize that using Double Team is violating standard rules? Just a heads up when you start taking gym challenges, you should teach some pokemon Will O Wisp as well get some good burn damage on your opponent.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

It's np
Gotta get the rotom out of the team


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

i like your badge design Innocence, i can't wait to start challenging the gyms


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

yep
gonna have abit more trouble with death as the steel leader
all i can say about his battle prowess is wow


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

so when is your gym expected to open?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2009)

Altron said:


> i like your badge design Innocence, i can't wait to start challenging the gyms


i do not see no badge desing.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

Altron said:


> so when is your gym expected to open?


hmm monday night or tuesday evening
gotta redo the rotom spot with a dusknoir and read up on strategies


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i do not see no badge desing.



go to gym thread and look for yourself at the top right


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

anyway else wanna battle? 8X


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2009)

Altron said:


> go to gym thread and look for yourself at the top right


yeah saw it,it was very good desing noy just the badge but the entire  gym card.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

hisagi put it all together props to him


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> anyway else wanna battle? 8X



Wanna go for Round 2?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

oh, ok sure, let me fix my team ^^,


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

Yo, I'm trying to make the best steel and poison teams for personal use? Anyone can give me some suggestions?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

altron: im in btw ^^,

the cheat: gengar, weezing, crobat, steelix, empoleon, skarmory, metagross, bronzong, lucario, magnezone, heatran etc.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> altron: im in btw ^^,



alright i am getting on right now

Edit: I am on, though i can't see you


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

dude wtf, you put 2 of my pokes to sleep, that violates the sleep clause for standard rules >_>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

what? since when was sleep clause a standard rule x_X
people usually call for a sleep clause before battle, never had it as a standard rule here before.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> what? since when was sleep clause a standard rule x_X



since forever on serebii, marriland, and smogon. Yeah sleep clause is included in Standard rules


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

sleep clause has always been standard.

can you imagine a breloom behind a sub sporing all six of your pokes? it's just not right xD

in other news.. i'm seriously debating giving up on competitive battling.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah i'm not even gonna bother finishing the battle sorry maybe you should read up on the standard rules DD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

lol thats what ive just done.

i rmember playing it here with everyone, no one called for sleep clauses.

sorry altron, dint know the rules changed. ill take him out if u want another battle?


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> sleep clause has always been standard.
> 
> can you imagine a breloom behind a sub sporing all six of your pokes? it's just not right xD
> 
> in other news.. i'm seriously debating giving up on competitive battling.



Del i'll battle you right now



Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol thats what ive just done.
> 
> i rmember playing it here with everyone, no one called for sleep clauses.
> 
> sorry altron, dint know the rules changed. ill take him out if u want another battle?



you can keep him your team no problems at all. Just don't spore all you opponents pokemon to sleep. X_X


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

lol alright, ill head back in again.


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

Altron said:


> Del i'll battle you right now
> 
> 
> 
> you can keep him your team no problems at all. Just don't spore all you opponents pokemon to sleep. X_X



lemme round up a random squad and i'll be on


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

for some reason i can't get on wifi right now

Alright del


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

del
me you battle
after you and altron


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

alright, im online.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> alright, im online.



I am actually gonna battle Del, since he is getting ready right now


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

o ok, innocence? wanna battle?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

ok give me a quick sec dynamic


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

sure, im just inside waiting 8)


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wondering, which of these are best: toxicroak,nidoking,nidoqueen,roserade,drapion,toxicorack, and venasaur.


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Del you should trade me one of your Umbreon's. Anything you are looking for right now?


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

GG del, once again your team always surprises me XD


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

geez, i need to replace the rotom
anyone got a ducknoir?
plus i need to get some held items
serebii ftw


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

haha UU team FTW xD ggs

umbreons are beast though, right? one of my fav pokes for sure. watch out for when i can finally bring out pepper, though (a new fav of mine). i'm going to start a new craze. everyone is going to want one.

not really looking for anything right now. except for pokemon with perfect IVs for breeding. I'm actually breeding a new umbreon right now though with a parent eevee i got from someone on Smogon that has 31/31/31/0/31/31 for IVs. when i'm done with that i'll give you a copy. I'm looking for 31/25+/31/x/31/x so once i get that i'll let you know



anyone wanna run some matches?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

in abit after i tweak this gym team

edit;
i might try a new type gym, instead of ghost since kek a freind of mine was really looking forward to it.
might go for grass since i loved my old roserade
del you might help me with this since i already made the gym


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> haha UU team FTW xD ggs
> 
> umbreons are beast though, right? one of my fav pokes for sure. watch out for when i can finally bring out pepper, though (a new fav of mine). i'm going to start a new craze. everyone is going to want one.
> 
> ...


awesome, i'll be sure to wait. Also i can't wait to face "Pepper" 

@ Innocence, i do have a Dusknoir, though it hasn't been EV' trained that good


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

gg innocence ^^, that was some long stalling XD


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

like my other post said, going for grass
ill trade some of these pokes for any good grass pokes

i got a very annoying spiritomb to confuse and tear the oppenents PP down
hypnosis/dreameater gengar
a sub/baton drifblim
the rest are decent but not noteworthy


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

delirium said:


> haha UU team FTW xD ggs
> 
> umbreons are beast though, right? one of my fav pokes for sure. watch out for when i can finally bring out pepper, though (a new fav of mine). i'm going to start a new craze. everyone is going to want one.
> 
> ...


nice, can i trade one of your eevees?


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> nice, can i trade one of your eevees?



i can't trade the one i got from smogon, but anything i breed is definitely up for grabs. might be a while though 'cause i'm working on a new dusknoir and it's taking longer than expected. I have parents with 31/x/31/x/31/x but I want that final 31 in Atk.

anyway...

run some matches?



> hypnosis/dreameater gengar



if you keep ghost, don't run tat. after you hypnosis. most likely they'll switch. you won't get a chance to use dreameater making it a waste of a moveslot.

also, grass is a very hard type. it's weak to a lot of popular attacks while it's wn attacks aren't super effective against much. but it does have celebi, torterra, tantgrowth, leafeon, OBAMAsnow, and shaymin and not to mention my favorite sweeper Breloom.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah sure, im up for a match ^^, whats ur FC?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

btw i might want an eevee later after you finish your dusknoir


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

4854 7901 9467


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

cool, ill meet u there


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

damn... won't let us connect.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

waaa whats goin on x_X

T_T... is there something wrong with ur net? or is it mine? dont seem to have any probs with mine 8S


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

lemme try sending the invite


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

alright then


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't play Platinum or any other DS game

The top screen of the DS doesn't work


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

nice work! that was a long battle XD


----------



## delirium (Jun 21, 2009)

gg

yeah, that was a pretty long battle. xD that hypnosis miss won me the match though. if it wasn't for that it would have been game over.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2009)

lol yeah, i forgot i had a gyarados with me too... i wouldve switched after the first round XD


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

I need an Earthquake TM, name your price


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

my need lists for the day -

pineco/heracross/combee - female
or any of their evolutions, pimped out and such


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2009)

Innocence said:


> my need lists for the day -
> 
> pineco/heracross/combee - female
> or any of their evolutions, pimped out and such



i do have a female combee, do you have any Earthquake TM's?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 21, 2009)

i gave you mine, and i dont know anyone who has one


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 22, 2009)

*hey yall lol.... im bored i think i wanna battle when i get home later. i been battling all day at school (sneak battles) and im on the roll...*


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> anyone wanna battle?



I haven't battled all day so i am down for a battle


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry.. i was upstairs.

still there? getting on right now


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> sorry.. i was upstairs.
> 
> still there? getting on right now



yeah man still here

Edit: GG Del, it ended so quickly @_@


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

eellllllllllzaaaaaaaaaar. i wish a had a shiny one to call hulk. yeah, that was kinda quick though. wanna run another one? i kinda wanna use either my M.A.D. team or my goose egg team since i haven't used them in a while.


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> eellllllllllzaaaaaaaaaar. i wish a had a shiny one to call hulk. yeah, that was kinda quick though. wanna run another one? i kinda wanna use either my M.A.D. team or my goose egg team since i haven't used them in a while.



sure, i can only imagine what your M.A.D team will be XD


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

gg

i lost the minute i switched out cow bell. i could have kept her in for the t-wave on 'mence


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> gg
> 
> i lost once cow bell fainted. needed her for 'mence



Yeah GG, though your teams as always catch me off guard and surprises everytime. I honestly am too used to OU pokemon so much that you have proved to me how difficult UU pokemon can be. Your Kabutops and Lanturn were awesome.

Anyways i got 1 win over you while you still have like 6+ wins over me XD


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

haha thanks. every pokemon is definitely usable. just gotta make a team that supports each other. beautiful switch to swampert when my goose egg was in though. i needed that charge beam to hit so i could sweep. didn't happen 

and yeah, you got your first win off me. definitely getting better at battling. keeping me on my toes. i gotta start breeding some new teams and keep things fresh for you.


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> haha thanks. every pokemon is definitely usable. just gotta make a team that supports each other. beautiful switch to swampert when my goose egg was in though. i needed that charge beam to hit so i could sweep. didn't happen


Actually that wasn't the reason i switched to swampert. I was gonna use EQ on lanturn and by luck you used Charge Beam XD


> and yeah, you got your first win off me. definitely getting better at battling. keeping me on my toes. i gotta start breeding some new teams and keep things fresh for you.



yeah same here, i think you kinda know every single pokemon i most likely use on a team XD.

I will probably be adding your favorite sweeper Breloom to my team and i will start breeding more.


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

Altron said:


> Actually that wasn't the reason i switched to swampert. I was gonna use EQ on lanturn and by luck you used Charge Beam XD



haha that's alright. luck is part of winning too. i've won a ton of matches 'cause of parahax.



> yeah same here, i think you kinda know every single pokemon i most likely use on a team XD.
> 
> I will probably be adding your favorite sweeper Breloom to my team and i will start breeding more.



niiiiiiiiiiice. My Breloom used to rape Sandstorm teams.

but yeah, you def like using c.nibre and blacksheep and red xD


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

delirium said:


> haha that's alright. luck is part of winning too. i've won a ton of matches 'cause of parahax.


I can't wait to face your new breeded team next time, i know i will be in for some surprises. 





> niiiiiiiiiiice. My Breloom used to rape Sandstorm teams.
> 
> but yeah, you def like using c.nibre and blacksheep and red xD


yeah the last few battles i lost, were to Breloom with the annoying Spore/Focus Punch combo or Mach Punch. c.nibre and blacksheep have saved my ass quite a few times so i do consider them pretty much a staple on my team.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2009)

Do people still want Pokemon from me? I died a couple months ago, and I'm not sure if people got tired of waiting.

Also, does anybody want to battle?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

ill battle in abit
let me get my alakazam set up and get some left overs for mr. mime


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone wanna battle me?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

geez need a national dex to get leftovers?
other way is pick up and wild munchlax

some stuff i need, 
TM Thunderbolt / Ice Beam (i could get but low ingame money)
focus sash
life orb
leftovers

you got it ill give you some pokes you might be interested in,
most of them are in my boxes and have a fast spreading pokerus


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 23, 2009)

*i cant battle right now but ima want to when i get home from school... add me

2364 2944 3207*


----------



## Altron (Jun 23, 2009)

i hate breeding for natures, even with everstone it is difficult >_>


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jun 23, 2009)

Do people here EV train?


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2009)

ev training?

what's that?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 23, 2009)

MrHo said:


> Anyone wanna battle me?



ill give it a go 8)


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

here

taking on challengers by tonight hopefully if i can get the stuff i need from my post above


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 23, 2009)

oo cool! can i be first?
i thought u were a ghost type?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

i was, but a freind kinda wanted it
i was fine with that


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 23, 2009)

cool! so can i challenge ur gyme? 8)


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah sure ill accept your challange once i finish the team.
im almost done just need some held items.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 23, 2009)

oh ok, sure
just tell me when ur ready 8)


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone up for a battle?

FC 3351 7289 4897


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

ill battle if you help me evolve this kadabra
my fc is in my gym thread


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

got my pokemon ready
let me do a test battle then ill open the gym


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 23, 2009)

you ready?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

not for the gym challenge, a test battle first

edit; seeking particpants


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll battle.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

get in wi-fi room
my FC is in my gym thread


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is 3351 7289 4897


----------



## Innocence (Jun 24, 2009)

i put it in my palpad awhile back
should be right


----------



## Altron (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking for someone to help me with a quick IV Batte


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

finally got my sexy sexy burnt chicken. need to platinum tutor it some moves before i can use it on wifi but i'm excited. last time i used it on shoddy resulted in a clean sweep.

--

still need an iv battle?


----------



## Altron (Jun 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> finally got my sexy sexy burnt chicken. need to platinum tutor it some moves before i can use it on wifi but i'm excited. last time i used it on shoddy resulted in a clean sweep.
> 
> --
> 
> still need an iv battle?



yeah i still need one if you can right now


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

alright.. getting on right now


----------



## Altron (Jun 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> alright.. getting on right now



awesome, thanks del


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> ev training?
> 
> what's that?



*EV training is a long process... you may need pokerus or macho brace and there are certain pokemon you need to battle that'll give off more points to HP SPEED etc than other pokemon, the macho brace and pokerus doubles the points. its very difficult to explain its a LONG process EV is effort values but its also the same as IV training but a little bit mor advanced.....

if it still doesnt make sense to you 

shocked*


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone have a Hasty natured ditto they could trade me?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 24, 2009)

gotta do some ev trainin on the pokes
since i didnt know a whole lot about them


----------



## Altron (Jun 24, 2009)

so Innocence is your Gym finally ready to take Challengers?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry for the long reply
yeah it is


----------



## Altron (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm looking for anyone that has a pokemon with Pokerus they are willing to trade


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2009)

can anyone here breed on emerald?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 25, 2009)

Altron said:


> I'm looking for anyone that has a pokemon with Pokerus they are willing to trade


i got waaay to many pokemon with that
have a gallade?


----------



## Sima (Jun 25, 2009)

I just caught a Arceus on platinum last night


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I just caught a Arceus on platinum last night



Cheating :ho


----------



## Sima (Jun 25, 2009)

DS action replay:ho

Gots me a azure flute and went and got the bastard


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> DS action replay:ho
> 
> Gots me a azure flute and went and got the bastard



a friend of mine unlocked Darkrai for me with an AR


----------



## Sima (Jun 25, 2009)

He must have had a cheat for the key to that one building

I'm looking for that now xD


----------



## Altron (Jun 25, 2009)

Innocence said:


> i got waaay to many pokemon with that
> have a gallade?



The only one i have is the one i used in our Gym Battle. Though i trained it before i knew about EV Training.


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2009)

so I just got some VERY awesome FREELY REDISTRIBUTABLE pokes and thought I'd share the wealth. Here's the list:
*
Togepi* @Shiny Stone, Modest, Serene Grace, Male - Level 1 with No EVs
31/30/31/31/25/31 (Nasty Plot, Thunder Wave)

*Togepi* @Shiny Stone, Calm, Serene Grace, Male - Level 1 with No EVs
31/4/31/31/28/31 (Nasty Plot, Thunder Wave)

*Vulpix* @Leftovers, Timid, Flash Fire, Female - Level 1 with No EVs
31/29/31/31/31/31 (Energy Ball, Hypnosis) 

*Jirachi* @Choice Scarf, Timid, Level 5 with No EVs.
31/15/10/31/18/30

*Jirachi* @Leftovers, Relaxed, Level 5 with No EVs.
31/23/29/31/30/9

*Eevee* @Thunderstone, Timid, Male - Level 1 with no EVs. (NN JOLTEON)
30/8/24/31/31/31 (Wish, Charm, Hidden Power) Hidden Power Ice 66

*Eevee* @Thunderstone, Timid, Male - Level 1 with no EVs. (NN JOLTEON)
24/28/29/30/31/31 (Wish, Charm, Hidden Power) Hidden Power Grass 65 

*Pichu* @ Light Ball, Timid, Male, Static (NN Sparky)
IVs: 31/10/30/31/31/31 (Wish, Encore, Volt Tackle) Hidden Power Ice 70

Post here or PM me for any of these.

*Edit:*

Oh yeah I also have the Lati Twins which unlike the above are already fully EV Trained and can be taken straight into battle after trade:


Latias (Level 50)
Timid – levitate
IVs: 29/2/29/29/31/31
Evs: 252 Hp 6 Def 252 Speed
~ Reflect
~ Light Screen
~ Wish
~ Dragon Pulse


Latios (Level 50)
Timid – levitate
IVs: 29/2/29/29/31/31
Evs: 6 Def 252 SpA 252 Speed
~ Calm Mind
~ Recover
~ Surf
~ Dragon Pulse


----------



## Altron (Jun 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> so I just got some VERY awesome FREELY REDISTRIBUTABLE pokes and thought I'd share the wealth. Here's the list:
> *
> Togepi* @Shiny Stone, Modest, Serene Grace, Male - Level 1 with No EVs
> 31/30/31/31/25/31 (Nasty Plot, Thunder Wave)
> ...



Are you a member of Smogon by any chance? 

What are you looking for? I am interested in that Latias and Jirachi.


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah, i mainly go to smogon for battling. but recently i've been looking for trades.

the ones listed are to be given out free of charge. I wouldn't mind some good IV'd parents for breeding but otherwise I'm just trying to spread some good pokes out there.


----------



## Altron (Jun 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> yeah, i mainly go to smogon for battling. but recently i've been looking for trades.
> 
> the ones listed are to be given out free of charge. I wouldn't mind some good IV'd parents for breeding but otherwise I'm just trying to spread some good pokes out there.



I do have several good IV'd parents though since my boxes have been mixed up and messy, i would need a few EV battles to make sure. >_>


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 25, 2009)

Most of that is from Vash's thread, amirite?


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah, they're mostly from vash's revival. got the lati's and pichu from some other threads. swooped up on them mostly for breeding fodder though to be honest. xD

@atlron: which jirachi do you want, timid or relaxed?

i'm heading out right now but we can trade in about 3 hours.


----------



## Altron (Jun 25, 2009)

delirium said:


> yeah, they're mostly from vash's revival. got the lati's and pichu from some other threads. swooped up on them mostly for breeding fodder though to be honest. xD
> 
> @atlron: which jirachi do you want, timid or relaxed?
> 
> i'm heading out right now but we can trade in about 3 hours.



I am interested in Timid, though yeah i'll check some Parents IV's and we can trade later on when you are able too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey del, im interested in these:


delirium said:


> *Togepi* @Shiny Stone, Calm, Serene Grace, Male - Level 1 with No EVs
> 31/4/31/31/28/31 (Nasty Plot, Thunder Wave)
> 
> *Vulpix* @Leftovers, Timid, Flash Fire, Female - Level 1 with No EVs
> ...



what can i offer you? or what do u want in return?


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

Altron said:


> I am interested in Timid, though yeah i'll check some Parents IV's and we can trade later on when you are able too.



finally home and can start trading.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> Hey del, im interested in these:
> 
> 
> what can i offer you? or what do u want in return?



alright.. i got those for you. you wouldn't happen to have a Teddiursa/Ursaring? If not that's fine. again, free of charge to anyone that wants one. if you happen to want to contribute something, that's cool, too. but i'm just trying to spread some great pokes around. 

also, i can clone so you guys don't have to worry about someone else getting the only HP Ice eevee or Togepi or whatever. there's enough to go around for everyone.

*edit*:

actually.. you wouldn't happen to have emerald, would you? i'm in DIRE need of an emerald breeder. i have a new team completed but it's missing one pokemon. A dusclops dynamicpunch. it can only be emerald tutor'd though . if you don't that's alright. just thought i'd ask if you were an emerald breeder 'cause i'd love an impish dynamicpunching dusclops.


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> finally home and can start trading.



Can you help me with a quick IV battle Del? I Haven't been able to get one all day


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah. sure. How many pokemon are you checking? I could bring the pokemon you wanted and we could go straight into a trade when you finished checking.


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> yeah. sure. How many pokemon are you checking? I could bring the pokemon you wanted and we could go straight into a trade when you finished checking.



I am just checking 1


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

alright.. cool. bring two extra to trade and i'll bring Jirachi and Latias with me. getting on now.


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> alright.. cool. bring two extra to trade and i'll bring Jirachi and Latias with me. getting on now.



I don't have anything to give you yet for Jirachi and Latias, thats why i am checking some IV's now


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

you can just go catch some bidoofs, it's all good


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> you can just go catch some bidoofs, it's all good


Alright, if thats okay with you though i won't give you bidoof's as i hate giving those to people.

Edit: thanks so much Del, if you can do an IV battle right now, i might have a good IV'd pokemon to give you for a parent.


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

for sure... i'm still in the wifi room


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> for sure... i'm still in the wifi room



Alright Del, if you are still interested, here is what i checked

Torchick
Jolly
HP: Ice
24 / 31 / 30 / 19 / 9 / 31


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

nice. 31 in the right stats. i've wanted to breed a nice wall breaking blaziken for a while. i'd be glad to use it. do you still wanna keep it, though,  'cause i can just clone it.


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> nice. 31 in the right stats. i've wanted to breed a nice wall breaking blaziken for a while. i'd be glad to use it. do you still wanna keep it, though,  'cause i can just clone it.



It's cool dude, i don't need to keep it. I'll get back on right now.

I really am interested in this:

Eevee @Thunderstone, Timid, Male - Level 1 with no EVs. (NN JOLTEON)
30/8/24/31/31/31 (Wish, Charm, Hidden Power) Hidden Power Ice 66

I've been wanting a good Jolteon though so far i haven't been breeding any good Eevee's.


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

ah.. yes. HPs are so hard to breed for. xD i spent almost 2 weeks each on my growlithe and abra -___-

getting back on now.


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> ah.. yes. HPs are so hard to breed for. xD i spent almost 2 weeks each on my growlithe and abra -___-
> 
> getting back on now.



Thanks for the Eevee, i agree breeding for HP's is a pain and more difficult.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> finally home and can start trading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i think i have an ursaring 8), but its nothing special though? i havent been breeding it really lol...

as for emerald, ill try and check, but i doubt ill have the shards or the bred dusclops in there 8S....


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yeah i think i have an ursaring 8), but its nothing special though? i havent been breeding it really lol...
> 
> as for emerald, ill try and check, but i doubt ill have the shards or the bred dusclops in there 8S....



that's fine. i've always wanted a quick feet ursaring to breed, just never had one i can breed xD

would it be possible to breed to an impish dusclops and get it tutor'd? i have a couple of my own breeds i'd be willing to give. or maybe breed smoething entirely new for you as well.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 26, 2009)

erm ill domy best ^^, havnt checked my emerald in ages 8_D


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2009)

awesome... if it doesn't work out that's fine, too.

you want those pokemon now?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 26, 2009)

erm i cant take them now sorry... left my DS in myboarding house.i only have emerald at the mo lol


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking for any decently EV trained Starmie, Blastoise or any other good Rapid spinner.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

I did a cheat code to have all the pokemon. Is there a way to get arceus and darkrai and the other legendary pokemon?


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

MOE said:


> I did a cheat code to have all the pokemon. Is there a way to get arceus and darkrai and the other legendary pokemon?



You can use AR ( Action Replay ) codes to get the items needed for Darkai, Shaymin and Areceus (Because the following items were only available as a mystery gift). You will need to get the Azure Flute, Members Pass, and Oaks Letter to get Arceus, Darkrai, and Shaymin.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

Where can I find them after I have those items?


----------



## Altron (Jun 26, 2009)

MOE said:


> Where can I find them after I have those items?


induced pluripotent stem cells


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 26, 2009)

there is really no reason to cheat to get a shaymin. there are lots of them on GTS. although lots of the traders want OTHER shaymin.... and darkrai... and..... celebi. I miss my celebi's from Crystal .


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 27, 2009)

i might get this for my birthday coming up


----------



## Altron (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone have an EV'd Breloom or Adamant natured Shroomish?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 28, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> there is really no reason to cheat to get a shaymin. there are lots of them on GTS. although lots of the traders want OTHER shaymin.... and darkrai... and..... celebi. I miss my celebi's from Crystal .



That is a trick, they dont even want to trade.
They are checking something...dont ask me how and what


----------



## Innocence (Jun 28, 2009)

gonna work on a new team fully ev breeded
im bored


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2009)

MOE said:


> I'm having trouble getting Heatran. They guy gets arrested and we leave. But when I get back I can't get them.


Has Buck, the red-haired kid, returned the Magma Stone to Stark Mountain? If not, talk to him in the westernmost house in the Survival Area town and he'll return it; then Heatran should appear. If you have, try leaving and reentering Stark Mountain.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2009)

Just finished EV training my adamant Azelf.

Just need to teach it ice punch and thunderpunch.


----------



## Peter (Jun 30, 2009)

I got Platinum a couple weeks ago. 

I must defeat the 4th gym leader.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 30, 2009)

you can do it, i been taking my time as well. I just defeated the 6th gym


----------



## Peter (Jun 30, 2009)

Kagemizu said:


> you can do it, i been taking my time as well. I just defeated the 6th gym



Yeah, it's not that I can't beat Maylene, it's just that I'm busy training my Pok?mon and checking out Veilstone City.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been transferring my teams from Diamond over to Platinum. Now I just have to choose a team to be the Elite 4 cherry poppers.


----------



## Peter (Jun 30, 2009)

Try to make a team with a wide range of types and Pokémon within the 50-60 level range.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 30, 2009)

Ahh I was so weak when I got to the Elite 4. I was in the 40s. It was tough, but I learned from my mistake.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Has Buck, the red-haired kid, returned the Magma Stone to Stark Mountain? If not, talk to him in the westernmost house in the Survival Area town and he'll return it; then Heatran should appear. If you have, try leaving and reentering Stark Mountain.


Well they arrested him and then I went to the pokemon center than I went to him who was with my rival outside a house. I beat my rival and talked to the red-haired kid and he left somewhere and I can go to the house and fight the gym leaders. When I go to the mountain he still partners with me but no one is there.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> there is really no reason to cheat to get a shaymin. there are lots of them on GTS. although lots of the traders want OTHER shaymin.... and darkrai... and..... celebi. I miss my celebi's from Crystal .


GTS? What is that? Did I mess up? Like I unlocked all items so I have everything including mystery gift items. But when I talk to the kid he is sick. But when I talk to his dad he says bring the lunar wing to his son but when I do he just talks and it doesn't work. But when I use my old file that didn't have the cheat I used with my m3 and use ar codes with my nogba I press l and r and I get the member pass and then use a code to get the national pokedex and talk to him and it works then I talk to the dad and he takes me the to island. And I fight the darkrai. Can I trade someone my darkrai and than trade it back?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2009)

My pokemon are usually in the low-mid 50's when i take on the elite four.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2009)

MOE said:


> Well they arrested him and then I went to the pokemon center than I went to him who was with my rival outside a house. I beat my rival and talked to the red-haired kid and he left somewhere and I can go to the house and fight the gym leaders. When I go to the mountain he still partners with me but no one is there.


I will admit I didn't pay much attention to Stark Mountain events in Platinum as I already caught Heatran in Diamond.
I don't think Buck is supposed to keep trying to partner with you in Stark Mountain. It may have changed so that he does in Platinum. Can you refuse to partner with him?


MOE said:


> GTS? What is that?


*G*lobal *T*rading *S*ystem.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2009)

it is probably mandatory like in eterna forest, iron island, the cave, and so forth. these events are for you to compete in the battle tower double battle event when you dont have a partner.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 1, 2009)

MOE said:


> GTS? What is that? Did I mess up? Like I unlocked all items so I have everything including mystery gift items. But when I talk to the kid he is sick. But when I talk to his dad he says bring the lunar wing to his son but when I do he just talks and it doesn't work. But when I use my old file that didn't have the cheat I used with my m3 and use ar codes with my nogba I press l and r and I get the member pass and then use a code to get the national pokedex and talk to him and it works then I talk to the dad and he takes me the to island. And I fight the darkrai. Can I trade someone my darkrai and than trade it back?



*

when you talk to the dad to get the lunar wing that only unlocks Cresslia not Darkrai. Yu can only obtain the capture of darkrai from mystery gift or AR. 

and yes yu can trade back.... 

are yu asking can it be done or will someone do it with you?*


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I will admit I didn't pay much attention to Stark Mountain events in Platinum as I already caught Heatran in Diamond.
> I don't think Buck is supposed to keep trying to partner with you in Stark Mountain. It may have changed so that he does in Platinum. Can you refuse to partner with him?
> *G*lobal *T*rading *S*ystem.


Yah I'm forced too. I wonder if someone will hold my darkrai if I get it and trade it back to me.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone got a good idea for 2 more pokemon to challenge the elite 4 with? I just absolutely destroyed them with 3 pokemon (I only used a 4th, Salamence, twice, Fly vs Medicham and Roserade) but I'd like to go at them with a bit more variety.

I'm using a level 82 Shiny Lucario as my team leader, with a lvl 74 Torterra and lvl 68 Magmortar. I remember having to use like 5 in my previous save (Azelf with 3 Nasty Plots would murder that old Granny) but I'm surprised they're so easy with just these 3 pokemon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Anyone got a good idea for 2 more pokemon to challenge the elite 4 with? I just absolutely destroyed them with 3 pokemon (I only used a 4th, Salamence, twice, Fly vs Medicham and Roserade) but I'd like to go at them with a bit more variety.
> 
> I'm using a level *82* Shiny Lucario as my team leader, with a lvl *74* Torterra and lvl *68* Magmortar. I remember having to use like 5 in my previous save (Azelf with 3 Nasty Plots would murder that old Granny) but I'm surprised they're so easy with just these 3 pokemon.



I think you need to bash your head against a wall a few times


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 4, 2009)

...when will Darkrai be released? :S


----------



## Sima (Jul 4, 2009)

Who the hell knows


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think you need to bash your head against a wall a few times



Say wut?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 5, 2009)

Just started playing Platinum, enjoying the changes so far. I started with Piplup and am already missing Chimchar (I always go fire starter but decided to give the lil penguin some love this time), water isn't as good an attacking type as fire is and my bulky water has always been filled in well by Gyarados. That aside, I'm really digging being able to get a Gible right after we can get a bike instead of needing strength.

On a separate note, my pokemon have contracted pokerus, which is pretty damn sweet. Probably even better than when I caught that shiny Beldum in Diamond. 



God Realm said:


> ...when will Darkrai be released? :S



He's already been released a very long time ago


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 5, 2009)

Darkrai was released on the US Platinum?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 5, 2009)

maybe you are meaning Arceus


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 5, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Darkrai was released on the US Platinum?



Toys R Us event for key? That was a long time ago.


----------



## Golbez (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm, that's odd... These days I usually see people talk about having their team in the 40-50 or whatever levels when they get to the pokemon league.

Back in the day, I usually saw people just training their starter to the max and steamroll the Elite Four with those.
I went through the Elite Four only with my high-leveled Luxray - Since I used him as a "Starter", and the only thing that were in my way was the excessive amount of Earthquake-using pokemon.

Then again, I never think about taking it online (I play emulators, hurhur), so maybe that's why I always focus on only one pokemon.


----------



## Kek (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Oh yeah, I remember that. A friend of mine had me train his Venasaur to level 100 in the RBY days. I myself never did that.


----------



## Sima (Jul 6, 2009)

I remember doing that.

When I first started red, I had a lvl 98 Vaporeon by the time I hit the pokemon league, and the rest of my party was in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

my first 100 was amphros in silver.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever raised a pokemon to level 100 without the "infinite Rare Candy" cheat.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

it seems less necessary now that wi-fi allows you to auto-jump to 100.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't remember ever having leveled anything up to Level 100: never really saw the point in bothering. ...Actually, that's not quite true. I believe I do have a Kyogre which I wound up getting to Level 100 from constantly using it to level up other Pokemon via Exp. Share. But beyond that, the highest I've gotten my Pokemon to are high 80's/low 90's (from similar use).


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2009)

My first level 100 barring the rare candy trick from red and Blue was my bred Pikachu in Sapphire.

Since then, training them has been rather easy.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess now I am more focused on wi-fi battles and breeding, because once I have them EV trained and at level 50 I nolonger have interest in leveling them further. since I have My 4 level 100's for the battle tower single and double challenge.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I miss the Missingno cheat of Red/Blue.
My first properly raised lvl 100 was Lugia in Silver though. Felt so good when I got there too.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 6, 2009)

*on platnium i had my lucky egg on my empoleon so by the time i had got to the first elite i was at 100. and the rest of my pokemon was on like 80-99. i pek adore my empoleon. got me thru the WORST!*


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2009)

lol my first legitly raised lvl 100 pokemon was Lumineon on Platinum.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love you lucky egg. DPPt had uncommon wild Chansey so they were always good to grab a Lucky Egg or two after catching some.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

Other than using the Rare Candy cheat back in RBY, the only pokemon I got to lvl 100 was a Darkrai that I got for my sister


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 6, 2009)

I forgot about that good ol' lucky egg. That helped alot on leaf green.
BTW any one up for a battle?


----------



## Trism (Jul 7, 2009)

I had forgotten just how addicting Pokemon games are. The last one I played was Gold. I'm loving this game. 

Gotta be honest and say that I never got any of my Pokemon to level 100 though. Always stopped in the 80s. I think I'll make it my goal in Platinum to reach 100.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2009)

heh i notice that the Elite 4 and Champion LV are lower compared to Diamond and Pearl.

but their pokemon roster are better.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2009)

Gym leader's pokemon are higher level compared to Diamond and Pearl as well, I'm guessing it's because in D&P, there was a fairly large jump from Volkner to E4.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jul 7, 2009)

Anybody wanna battle?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2009)

Volkner! 

One of the few truly cool gym leader designs for the Pokemon series. My other favourite designs include Koga, Winona and Maylene 

Morty gets an honorable mention for how generic he looks


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 8, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Volkner!
> 
> One of the few truly cool gym leader designs for the Pokemon series. My other favourite designs include Koga, Winona and Maylene
> 
> Morty gets an honorable mention for how generic he looks


Haha I'm up to Volkner now . Hope I beat him soon. Flint is funny "Give him a battle that is so hot and intense" or something along those lines :S...

Ohh I liked Sabrina as well, too bad they coloured her really badly in FR/LG . Fantina's design had a nice idea but she could've been better, and Jasmine and Candice are hawt .


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 9, 2009)

*that comic mad me laugh*


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2009)

I liked Volkner.

I liked Flanery, Erika and Sabrina.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone have a male Snorlax with curse they could trade me? I just want one for breeding .


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2009)

believe it or not: I got virtually ALL of my pokemon on blue and yellow to level 100 legitimately. I got blastoise and charizard to 100 via fighting the elite four, and vaporeon at level 100 had like 431 HP. I remember because I was surprised by how huge his HP was compared to my other pokemon. I recently got my Ruby Rayquaza to level 100 after Transferring to my diamond, and my Mewtwo is level 90 ( its special attack is fucking ridiculous). My Shaymin is around 85, hitmochan  87, Scizor level 88. My manaphy is only level 36 though . My jirachi is 45, my uxie mespirit azelf dialga palkia hetran cresselia and ROTOM are all at the base levels hoever ( the levels you find them at  in platinum). My giratina is only level 52 ( I don't train it much).

I fought the elite four with a level 65 shaymin, level 40 starraptor, level 70 HItmonchan, and some other crap I forgot.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the gym leader battle's at Bucks house as well as fighting Buck. its much better for leveling than the elite four since the majority of my pokemon are either from my Ruby, My Diamond. or From GTS, so they get boosted EXP and level faster.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 11, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I love the gym leader battle's at Bucks house as well as fighting Buck. its much better for leveling than the elite four since the majority of my pokemon are either from my Ruby, My Diamond. or From GTS, so they get boosted EXP and level faster.



Yeah I love the idea of being able to have rematches with all 8 gym leaders (as well as them having more complete partys as well). The only '3rd version' I've ever had is Yellow and I always considered Crystal and Emerald to just be money-grabbers, but reading about what Platinum has to offer I'll definitely wait till the 3rd version of Gen V comes along and get that one (if it's of the same quality, of course).


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 13, 2009)

*Volkner is hot and then Flint is the shizznit lol*


----------



## Golbez (Jul 13, 2009)

When I first saw Flint, I thought "Oh, this guy must be this generations Elite Four Ground/Rock trainer". Boy, was I wrong...


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 14, 2009)

*well since he was the barer of fire..... fire is my fav next to dark. 

i think im troubled lol loving dark and fire pokemon

Houndoom pek*


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 14, 2009)

Is Houndoom the only Dark / Fire dual type?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, nothing else (except of course Houndour) has that typing.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 14, 2009)

it probably is besides houndour. Not sure because I still haven't even seen all of 493 Pokemon yet. I wonder if they will release ANOTHER generation of pokemon because they have pretty much everything. A being that represents Nature, one for all human emotions and such ( mespirit azlef and uxie), elements ( zapdos, moltres, articuno), legendaries in terms of other things ( mewtwo and mew for psychic) Time and Space ( Dialga and Palka), something which represents the opposite of everything ( Giratina), Dragons ( rayquaza and other dragon pokemon), DNA ( all Deoxys), mimes ( Mr.mime), shit, they even have GOD ( Arceus).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2009)

I was curious about that as well, you can just watch the movies to see how much the Dragon Trio/Arceus simply tower above every other pokemon in the game in terms of strength

I'm thinking since they can't really go up, they might simply expand what they have


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 15, 2009)

It's been confirmed that the Arceus film will have a Gen V pokemon in it. In my opinion they should go back to basics and release a Gen V game which is basically another type of Red/Blue, in the way that whilst there's another 100+ pokemon they should keep them simple and have simple legendaries. No need for the OTT stuff Diamond and Pearl had (gods), nor is there a need for 14 legendaries Diamond and Pearl had either.

A simple 5 will do 

In my opinion there's 3 types of pokemon. Crap ones, crap ones which evolve into cool ones, and cool ones. They need the right balance (I feel Hoenn had a very good balance actually) when they start adding the new ones in We also need the opportunity for a fire non-starter close to the beginning of the game, they never seem to give us one .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2009)

They need more Gyarados type pokemon that are ridiculously difficult to catch

I'm looking at you Feebas


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 15, 2009)

*just awaiting the light type 

cant wait.. it is so near i can taste it 

any way seems houndoom and his forms are the only fire/dark types.

as of "What'll they think up next" ::speaking like willy wonka:: i think it will be the light type (which is the greenish label of curse) and something else.... and this is not a spoiler its clearly on serebii way at the bottom here*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2009)

man i got platinum yesterday and been trying to get a Jolly chimchar and havent goten one yet.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

Osiris said:


> It's been confirmed that the Arceus film will have a Gen V pokemon in it.


Where? WPM, the head of Pokebeach, got into the Advance Screening of the movie and he made no mention of a 5th gen Pokemon (which isn't surprising, since even Heart Gold and Soul Silver haven't come out in Japan yet, let alone the next gen of games):
Cardinal numbers

There's also no mention of this on Bulbapedia, Serebii, or Pokebeach, so I'd like to know here you heard this.

Oh, and SakuraPaine, ??? isn't an unknown type: it means typeless. It hits everything for neutral damage, and takes neutral damage from everything. It won't change into some actual usable type: It's been there since Gold and Silver.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 15, 2009)

*no debates... but if that is true after all pokemon has surprised us with are yu for certain that this unusual "type" will not appear to be unreavealed as something.... like as in the storyline... scientist always find out something with their consistent researching (as if the shit were real ehh? ) but anyway... i wouldnt be surprised, but i would be eager when it does happen.... and if it wasnt a type... arceus wouldnt adapt to it... he only chages by types

a new type will soon come with another pokemon form.... since these others are begining to make no sense until maybe later on in the storyline....

still mewtwo has no purpose... as niether arceus.... they just exsist and when it all comes to light... i'll be the happiest pokemon fan ever *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

What does everyone think of my current team? (No Legendaries cos I don't use them in my "Main" team)

All level 100

Charizard 

Fly
Flamethrower
Earthquake
Heatwave

Venusaur

Solarbeam
Earthquake
Frenzy Plant
Leaf Storm

Blastoise

Hydro Pump
Hydro Canon
Water pulse
Surf

Tyranitar

Earthquake
Hyper Beam
Dragon Claw
Dark Pulse

Agron

Earthquake
Hyper Beam
-Deleted move-
-Deleted move-

Alakazam

Psychic
Recover
Fire Punch
Thunder Punch

Tips are appreciated


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> What does everyone think of my current team? (No Legendaries cos I don't use them in my "Main" team)
> 
> All level 100
> 
> ...


Fine for in-game. But since it seems meant to play against other people, judging by the Pokemon and the Levels.

Charizard:
-It really only wants special attacks, unless it's a Belly Drum set, so get rid of Earthquake for something else. Fly is also worthless due to this and due to it being a 2-turn move, which will give your opponent a free-turn to switch to something that could care less about Fly and Charizard's other attacks. Finally, you have two Fire-attacks, which is generally a big no-no, since it's a waste of coverage.
-Infernape is generally a better choice for a Fire-type, as is Heatran.

 Venusaur:
-Again, three Grass-type attacks is a huge mistake (especially Solar Beam and Frenzy Plant, for the same reason as Fly being bad. Nothing was even given Sunny Day to help with Solar Beam's charge time). Get rid of two of them. And Venusaur's better with special attacks then Physical, so Earthquake isn't too great on it.
-Roserade and Celebi are better Grass-types, usually.

Blastoise:
-Give it something other than water-moves, so it can hit stuff other than fire-types, and doesn't have to switch out every time a Grass-type or Dragon-type comes in. You don't want to be constantly switching in competitive battles, as Stealth Rock, Spikes, and Toxic Spikes are all commonly used, and will quickly take a drain on you if you're always switching like that. And Blastoise is more of a defensive Pokemon; it's not really meant for attacking.
-Depending on what you're trying to do, Gyarados, Starmie, Suicune, Vaporeon, and Tentacruel are better Water-Pokemon.

Tyranitar:
-Hyper Beam sucks due to charge time and that T-tar has much better Physical attack. Ditch it. It wants a set more like Stone Edge/Earthquake/Pursuit (or Crunch)/Dragon Dance.
-Ttar is a great Pokemon, though.

Agrron:
-Of course, it really wants four moves. Hyper Beam sucks, again, for the same reasons (the charge turn will let your opponent destroy it easily, especially with it's poor special-defense that will make it a sitting duck) and its poor special attack.
-Hippowdon, Metagross, Brozong, etc, are better Physical-walls due to their typing, which doesn't leave them with a huge 4x weakness.

Alakazam:
-It has terrible Physical-attack, so it doesn't want the Punches; they won't do anything. It also doesn't have the bulk to be Recovering. If your opponent hits it with something, it will die. It may be able to take hits from underleveled in-game trainers, but that won't work in competitive battles. Just give it special attacks, for a set like Psychic/Focus Blast/etc.

Pretty much, look at what Pokemon can actually do by looking up their stats and such some place like here:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you give me suggestions for what moves to teach?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can you give me suggestions for what moves to teach?



Alakazam has horrid physical stats. Give it shadow ball and you might want to get rid of recover: it won't do well against a mewtwo or other pokemon that has high special attack and something like shadowball or night slash. 

I think venosaur can learn sunny day: if it can, do it. then solarbeam instantly works. it also increases the power of fire type moves I think so it will also help charizard.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

also try to give your pokemon what its best at. if it has a high special attack (higher than its physical attack), give it special moves like flamethrower and hydrocannon. Hydrocannon is more of a move that you should only use when you know it will be a 1 hit ko.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

Pretty much, just follow the link that I gave you, and go to the appropriate Pokemon. The list is in Alphabetical order. Each Pokemon's page shows good moves for them.

So, for your team, the pages would be this:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks guys.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

How about if I switch out Alakazam and Agron for Jolteon and Scizor? I don't really want to use those two anymore, got any tips?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, both Jolteon and Scizor are nice Pokemon. Scizor has massive Phsyical-attack, so moves like Bullet Punch/U-turn/Superpower/Pursuit are good on it. 

Jolteon has good Special-attack and great speed, so special attacks like Thunderbolt and Shadow Ball are good on it. It doesn't get too many moves though, so it has to work with what it gets. Beyond that, Baton Pass is good on it to let it get out of bad situations (like being face to face with Dugtrio, whose Area Trap ability will prevent it from switching normally, but Baton Pass will still let it get away even with that). Protect may also be a nice move on it to see what your opponent is trying to do and take the appropriate action.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really wanna get rid of Fly though, how am I supposed to get to places )=


----------



## Shiron (Jul 15, 2009)

Just catch a Starly or something and teach it Fly and use it when you want to go Flying somewhere and switch to Charizard when you want to fight someone or challenge the Battle Tower or whatever.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a level 89 Starly. I captured one, then captured another that was a male. So I put the 1st one in the Daycare and forgot about it. xD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2009)

i was training my Shinx on Oreburgh Gate Basement wend a lv.10 Golbat appear which i was surprised because i was not expecting him, it cost me 3 Poke Balls,1 Great Ball and i finally catch it whit a Dusk Ball.

i was happy and un happy at the same time because i managed to catch a lv.10 Golbat but lost a total of 4 Balls.

and i been playing Platinum for 3 days which is my first 4th generation game


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2009)

Golbats are stupid. Caterpies are win.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 17, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i was training my Shinx on Oreburgh Gate Basement wend a lv.10 Golbat appear which i was surprised because i was not expecting him, it cost me 3 Poke Balls,1 Great Ball and i finally catch it whit a Dusk Ball.
> 
> i was happy and un happy at the same time because i managed to catch a lv.10 Golbat but lost a total of 4 Balls.
> 
> and i been playing Platinum for 3 days which is my first 4th generation game


Where in the pokemon world did you find a level 10 Golbat??? 



God of Shinobi said:


> Golbats are stupid. Caterpies are win.


Agreed :ho.
Besides, I'd much rather prefer Caterpies than Golbats in the wild


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2009)

i just gotten my second badge it was kind of hard because im EV training Monferno (jolly)and Starevia(jolly) so that a no using them to defeat Cherrim and Roserade, Luxio and Buizel are no good at it.

but i spammed Kricketune Furry Cutter and barely survive whit 5 HP.


And today was Friday and Drifloom did not appear probably because , i defeated Team Galaxy today.

so i was a little disappointed i could not replace Bibarel.



Current Team
1.Monferno LV.22
2.Staravia LV.21
3.Buizel LV.21
4.Luxio LV.21
5.Kriketune LV.22
6.Bibarel LV.21 

Reserve on box
1.Spyduck LV.16
2.Machop LV.16.

Pokedex
Seen:050
Obtained:031


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2009)

Catch a Magikarp with an Old Rod, go to the Wayward cave and catch a Gible and level them both. 

Trust me on this, you won't regret losing your Kricketune or Bibarel


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 17, 2009)

I fucking hate shard hunting.

In D/P i'd kill to get a heart scale now i'm getting them every 5 minutes. I need more blue shards


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 17, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I fucking hate shard hunting.
> 
> In D/P i'd kill to get a heart scale now i'm getting them every 5 minutes. I need more blue shards



just get like 10 star pieces and trade them to the fuego ironworks president. he for every star piece you give him, he gives you 1 of each shard.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got to the celestic ruins for the first time and had a battle with Cyrus. Did that happen in D/P? Because it totally caught me off guard in Platinum I don't remember that at all.

Still kicked his ass, though


----------



## Shiron (Jul 18, 2009)

Nah. Pretty sure that was a Platinum add-on. In D/P, he only talked to you there, and then walked off, I believe.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 18, 2009)

You'll find Shinx>Luxio>Luxray is your best friend on this game, they can help you out of so many situations.

However sir, Bibarel sucks  Although it is a HM Slave  

You're about to come to the 3rd gym sooner or later, who have fighting pokemon, so the Staravia should sort them out, but the leader has like the best pokemon ever (pek) which is not weak to Flying types, so you better train the Machop into a Machoke 

Is this your first time playing a Gen IV game?


----------



## Golbez (Jul 18, 2009)

Osiris said:


> You'll find Shinx>Luxio>Luxray is your best friend on this game, they can help you out of so many situations.



You, sir, speak the truth.
I steamrolled the entire game with my Luxray. 
... I should probaly try actually training a team just once, training only one starter can get boring if you keep doing it, and I've done it since Pokemon Red.

And I have just the team!... For Soul Silver.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

Hows my current Legendary team?

Defense Deoxys Odd Incense

Psychic
Calm Mind
Recover
Toxic

Arceus(Dragon)

Earthquake
Thunderbolt
Dragon Pulse
Judgement

Darkrai 

Dark Void
Dream Eater
Shadow Ball
Dark Pulse

Regigigagas Quick Claw

Crush Grip
Giga Impact
Superpower
Earthquake

Mewtwo Leftovers

Psychic
Earthquake
Aura Sphere
Recover

Zapdos Scope Lens

Fly 
Thunder
Drill Peck
Hidden Power

Can anyone give me suggestions on if I should replace any Pokemon and moves?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Catch a Magikarp with an Old Rod, go to the Wayward cave and catch a Gible and level them both.
> 
> Trust me on this, you won't regret losing your Kricketune or Bibarel


well the ting is that im tired of training Gyarados in like every generation and im still not near the Wayward cave. 




Osiris said:


> Is this your first time playing a Gen IV game?


yes


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 18, 2009)

was the arceus even even released yet?


----------



## Sima (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, I don't think it has been.

You can only get it though AR codes.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well the ting is that im tired of training Gyarados in like every generation and im still not near the Wayward cave.



Gyarados is my favourite, I have defeated every Elite Four with it, though I can understand where you're coming from. The Gible you should definitely hunt out, as it is one of the best Pokemon you can get your hands on and a mainstay if you're taking the time to EV train a team.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 18, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> was the arceus even even released yet?





Sayu Yagami said:


> Nope, I don't think it has been.
> 
> You can only get it though AR codes.


Depends what you mean by "released." It hasn't been released Stateside or in Europe, no. However, the 12th movie only just recently began airing in Japan, where Arceus can be gotten from most theaters airing it. So, it's quite possible to have a legit Arceus now, though most of the ones being traded are still likely to be fake right now, due to how it only quite recently began being given away.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2009)

well today i spend 2 hours in the underground getting treasures and them head to Route 206 in which i train and cached pokemon and i replaced Bibarel whit Gimble on my team.in which it cost me my last 3 pokeballs and my ultra ball that i won on the lottery 2 days ago 

i got the VS. Seeker so I am going to backtrack a bit ,but now i am heading to catch Rotom.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2009)

Gyarados isn't hard to train with EXP share


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i just gotten my second badge it was kind of hard because im EV training Monferno (jolly)and Starevia(jolly) so that a no using them to defeat Cherrim and Roserade, Luxio and Buizel are no good at it.
> 
> but i spammed Kricketune Furry Cutter and barely survive whit 5 HP.
> 
> ...


Get that Machop out of your box and train it up. Machoke>Machamp is a beast, and if it has No Guard, teach it DynamicPunch. You'll be blown away.

Psyduck isn't so bad either, and makes a really good candidate for Surf.
As laser said, go catch a Magikarp and train it with exp share. How bad can training Gyarados be? Learns moves every 4 lvls.



Linkdarkside said:


> well today i spend 2 hours in the underground getting treasures and them head to Route 206 in which i train and cached pokemon and i replaced Bibarel whit Gimble on my team.in which it cost me my last 3 pokeballs and my ultra ball that i won on the lottery 2 days ago
> 
> i got the VS. Seeker so I am going to backtrack a bit ,but now i am heading to catch Rotom.


Lol, but hey, he's gar enough for an ultra ball capture . Have fun catching Rotom.

I'm up to the pokemon league. Going to train a bit then challenge the pokemon league...


----------



## Sima (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I don't really consider my Arceus fake since I used the Azure flute and caught it in game, but I did use an AR to get my azure flute.

I think he meant in the states and europe, cause I heard about the event in Japan at the 12 movie. I also heard that thats the arceus that you have to trade over to the new games Heart Gold and Soul Silver that will get you something in the gameplay on that one.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Well I don't really consider my Arceus fake since I used the Azure flute and caught it in game, but I did use an AR to get my azure flute.
> 
> I think he meant in the states and europe, cause I heard about the event in Japan at the 12 movie. I also heard that thats the arceus that you have to trade over to the new games Heart Gold and Soul Silver that will get you something in the gameplay on that one.



well.... by fake I mean not obtained through the even. I'm also not sure if you could trade your arceus ( if you wanted to) through GTS.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well.... by fake I mean not obtained through the even. I'm also not sure if you could trade your arceus ( if you wanted to) through GTS.


They didnt unlock Darkrai and Arceus trading yet.


Sayu Yagami said:


> Well I don't really consider my Arceus fake since I used the Azure flute and caught it in game, but I did use an AR to get my azure flute.
> 
> I think he meant in the states and europe, cause I heard about the event in Japan at the 12 movie. I also heard that thats the arceus that you have to trade over to the new games Heart Gold and Soul Silver that will get you something in the gameplay on that one.


I caught my Darkrai that way. 
Its not fake at all.
In a few months no one will be able to find out it is unlocked by cheat, only through the date, and that is not of value to the GTS.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> They didnt unlock Darkrai and Arceus trading yet.
> 
> I caught my Darkrai that way.
> Its not fake at all.
> In a few months no one will be able to find out it is unlocked by cheat, only through the date, and that is not of value to the GTS.



what? there are lots of darkrai's on GTS. I almost got one but they were asking for a level 100 munchlax . that event legitly came out a good while ago


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> what? there are lots of darkrai's on GTS. I almost got one but they were asking for a level 100 munchlax . that event legitly came out a good while ago



Oh, well then i am slow, but Arceus isnt tradeable just yet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Hows my current Legendary team?
> 
> Defense Deoxys Odd Incense
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

you should make mewtwo know "me first". I lol when my friend has his garchomp with dragon rush, only to have my mewtwo use dragon rush and wipe it out.


----------



## delirium (Jul 19, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> .....



tbh... you'd practically have to change everything. your team has no purpose. when creating a team it should have a game plan. there are a number of ways to win matches but your team has to actually take a route. do you want to stall? do you want to go with balance? maybe you want to simply overwhelm with offense?

let's say we don't even look at creating a fully realized team and just look at individual pokemon. your pokemon don't have any kind of type coverage as far as moves go. Your Deoxys-D for instance has Psychic and Toxic together which severely limits its attacking options (which defensive pokes don't usually have much of anyway since they focus on defense, double ouch). A steel type can come in on what's supposed to be a wall and set up all day. Same thing with Darkrai. Shadow Ball and Dark Pulse not effective to the same types. when picking moves you want to make sure you cover as much ground as possible else all you'll be doing is switching and with Stealth Rock so prevalent these days your team would be going down fast.

also be aware of what moves a physical and what moves are special. some pokemon can be mixed but generally pokemon attack with one or the other. Zapdos for instance is a special attacker. Fly and Drill Peck isn't going to do much damage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
Any recommendations for a replacement of certain moves?


----------



## delirium (Jul 19, 2009)

deoxys-d is a great spiker/SR'er. so you might wanna get rid of except recover and give it spikes and stealth rock. the last slot is a toss up.

on darkrai... get rid of dream eater. that's a horrible move. once you put something to sleep they switch. nasty plot should be on there so you can scare even special walls. then switch out shadow ball for focus blast. i don't think there's a pokemon that resists dark and fighting together.

arceus is actually pretty good. might use outrage instead of dragon pulse though and extremespeed instead of judgment. oh wait.. use overheat instead of thunderbolt. that'll give you better coverage for steels.

regi is hard to use because of slow start. i'd probably try and substitute/focus punch for stall sake and maybe get lucky and be able to stay in for 5 turns to be ble to proceed and sweep with return.

mewtwo is good. selfdestruct instead of earthquake though.

zapdos wants roost and heatwave. or maybe roar after your deoxys sets up SR and spikes to rack up some damage on that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2009)

The first thing to understand between pokemon is what each pokemon can and is meant to do. I first played through Diamond and didn't know the difference between a physical and special attack (so my Gyarados used Hydro Pump and Surf).


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

Why would I want Mewtwo to blow up?


----------



## delirium (Jul 20, 2009)

selfdestruct and explosion are so good. you don't even know. i'd go so far to say it's broken on certain characters. if you use it right you can take out 3 pokemon in a flash. it's free massive damage for anytime you're in trouble or your poke has no more use.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Jul 20, 2009)

Or if you really want to be a pokemon competitive battler, try going to 



These guys are truly hard-core


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to buy Cherish Balls, but the damn things are for Events only.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2009)

today i got my third badge ,Fantina mismagius managed to KO my Gabite and Luxio whit Shadow balls,but i managed to defeat her whit Floatsel Crunch.



<=-REapER-=> said:


> Get that Machop out of your box and train it up. Machoke>Machamp is a beast, and if it has No Guard, teach it DynamicPunch. You'll be blown away.
> 
> Psyduck isn't so bad either, and makes a really good candidate for Surf.
> As laser said, go catch a Magikarp and train it with exp share. How bad can training Gyarados be? Learns moves every 4 lvls.
> ...


yeah my machop have the no gurd ability but ,i dont have any one to trade to evolve him to machamo later.

after 1 hour and 40 minutes i manage to catch a Modest Rotom whit 1 Poke Ball.

curent team

1.Kriketune Lv.27
2.Floatel Lv.28
3.Luxio Lv.28
4.Staravia Lv.28
5.Monferno  Lv.28
6.Gabite   Lv.28

Reserve
1.Psyduck Lv.25
2.Machop Lv.26
3.Bibarel Lv25(i dont think im gonna train him.)

oh yeah i got a jolly Eevee from Bebe which i goin to evolve into Leafeon after the pokemon league,but im debating if i should replace Kriketune whit it now but im goin to EV train him.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 20, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> .....



Needs moar Ice Beam on anything that can actually learn it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

Earthquake is the best attack. If any one needs a shiny Lucario message me and give good offers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> today i got my third badge ,Fantina mismagius managed to KO my Gabite and Luxio whit Shadow balls,but i managed to defeat her whit Floatsel Crunch.
> 
> yeah my machop have the no gurd ability but ,i dont have any one to trade to evolve him to machamo later.
> 
> ...



Bibarel is a HM slave, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

What is lower than an HM slave


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> What is lower than an HM slave



a Fake legendary pokemon that has shit stats .


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 20, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> What is lower than an HM slave



anything that that loses to splash


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 21, 2009)

*i think training 6 pokemon is a waste of time. Using Infernape or Empoleon as ur starter and maybe catching a luxray and trainig it with EXP share will get yu threw all 8 gyms and the elite 4. well.... me anyway. think about it. luxray will take out lucian. and empolean will take out everyone else being supereffective and him holding leftovers. now with cynthia Empoleon can take out spiritomb, garchomp, roserade, togekiss, even lucario... luxray can handle milotic..... now by the time yu get to the elite 4 and the champ i bet yu'll be around 90 still gaining stats..... catching pokemon just to have them for your HMs 

This was MY setup for platinum 

Empoleon (leftovers)
Hydro Pump
Steel Wing (TM MOVE)
Drill Peck
Swords Dance (TM MOVE)

Luxray (Brightpowder or Succha Berry)
Crunch
Thuderfang
Subsitute (TM MOVE)
Charge

Now if you dont obtain Subsitute or SteelWing/Sword Dance TMs then for lux use Dis charge and for empol use Mist and Surf

now this is not for any one in specifics just an idea for those who are wasting alot of their time by leveling up SIX pokes at once. im just sayin...

so now when you beat the game... now you can waste all your precious time and fight the elite and the champ over and over and over and...*


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone here got an arceus?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Me. 

P.S Bibarel is a HM slave.

P.P.S The only thing worse is Magikarp, who can't even LEARN HMs


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

lolz. i even nicknamed my bibarel "HM slave"

@GoS, what moves does it know?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2009)

same here Bibs "HMSLAVE#2
Skarmory "HMSLAVE#1


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

skarmory can learn all the hm's?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2009)

just the main 4 needed before surf is what i use it for Rock smash, cut, fly, defog


----------



## Kedren (Jul 21, 2009)

game sucks


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *i think training 6 pokemon is a waste of time. Using Infernape or Empoleon as ur starter and maybe catching a luxray and trainig it with EXP share will get yu threw all 8 gyms and the elite 4. well.... me anyway. think about it. luxray will take out lucian. and empolean will take out everyone else being supereffective and him holding leftovers. now with cynthia Empoleon can take out spiritomb, garchomp, roserade, togekiss, even lucario... luxray can handle milotic..... now by the time yu get to the elite 4 and the champ i bet yu'll be around 90 still gaining stats..... catching pokemon just to have them for your HMs
> 
> This was MY setup for platinum
> 
> ...



This is kinda true.  Though I usually go with at least four (my team is rarely assembled until I've caught the pre-Elite Four legendaries) throughout the gyms, I could honestly do it with two special tanks: a starter, and another special element Poke with a nice move pool that's a mix between physical and special.  Maybe a third one to balance out any weaknesses of the first two, and with those three alone one could wreck any gym.  It's just more fun to develop the entire team.  It's part of the entire experience.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 21, 2009)

*well if yur doing it for fun that fine too... but thats the way i did it lol i got thru the game real quick... and i swept all the gym leaders teams in a few minutes *


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2009)

Playthrough assembly: Lead, Doubles partner, HM SLAVE 1 & 2,Hatcher/Support, egg
Elite Four assembly: 6 paths of pain
Breeder assembly: Zangoose (lead), pkrs carrier, egg, Hatcher, egg, HM Slave#1(Skarmory)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Finaly! I got a Milotic! I trained my Feebas to level 78 cos its easy to train up too! W00T!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bibarel is a HM slave, nothing more, nothing less


maybe but he still better than Raticate,Furret and Zigzagoon.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 21, 2009)

*y comment on the thread if the game sux it just dosent make any since 2 me*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2009)

acording to the IV calculator in serebii.com my eevee have good IV in Attack and Speed  and decent in Defence

Eevee, Jolly, Lv.20 - HP: 55 (17/0) | Atk: 32 (27/0) | Def: 29 (22/0) | Sp.Atk: 21 (7/0) | Sp.Def: 32 (7/0) | Spd: 35 (27/0) | Hidden Power: 69, DRAGON | Format: stat (IV/EP)

he goin to be a awesome Leafeon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> lolz. i even nicknamed my bibarel "HM slave"
> 
> @GoS, what moves does it know?



I believe the only legally released Arceus would have Judgement, Roar of Time, Spacial Rend and Shadow Force


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I believe the only legally released Arceus would have Judgement, Roar of Time, Spacial Rend and Shadow Force



Does anyone have a 12th movie Arceus? I have good offers!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

He's not that great, you can't properly EV train him other than bring each stat to 100 evs


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I just twatted the Elite 4 with 4 pokemon, and I only used Zapdos once (Drifblim). Blaziken, Tyranitar and Gallade mowed through everyone.

I didn't think I would find a pokemon that would mow through the old Rock/Ground bitch like Azelf but low and behold my Gallade's Leaf Blade tore that old coot up.Tyranitar pretty much solo'd Flint, Lucian and Cynthia.

The Elite 4 in this game aren't really that hard. I'd like to see them with some different types in Gen V, they always seem to have a ghost/psychic/dark and a rock/ground user who are just far too easy. I'd rather find a grass user with a Jumpluff, Sunflora, Ludicolo (Water Sport) and one with Stealth Rock, etc and have them actually try and make the battle hard for me, rather than try to take me head on and get owned in the face like in the last 4 gens.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2009)

How's my current team?

Piplup
Buneary
Pachirisu

I just started yesterday.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 21, 2009)

Buneary! I would swap the Pachirisu for a Shinx (they're your best friend on the game) but apart from that you're probably fine with that selection my friend


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

Get a Starly

One of the best birds available


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 21, 2009)

Once you get the Staravia/Luxio partnership that brings stronger pokemon to their knees, you've nothing to really fear in the game.

...Except Whitney's Miltank


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

My Togekiss won a Master Rank in Beauty


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2009)

I remember doing a couple of contests in Ruby with Blaziken but I've not touched them in Pearl. You don't get anything worthwhile as a reward and so they just seem to me to be a big waste of time. I'd rather replace them with a Pokemon Stadium tournament type mini-game  Sort of like Battle Frontier except you get EXP and get a prize at the end


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2009)

Catching Giratina is such a bitch, especially because of his catch rate of 3. Wonder why it wasn't made 30 like it was for both Dialga or Palkia? 

Luckily we can catch him in the Turnback cave


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah but Dialga and Palkia are super easy to catch for legendaries. Surely you can just keep using Dusk Balls along with paralyzing the bastard? Ideally you want at least 30 Dusk Balls, and then once they've run out you switch to Timer Balls and surely it's got no chance then.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 22, 2009)

I caught a modest Palkia with a quick ball first turn.

Giratina was a bitch though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Yeah but Dialga and Palkia are super easy to catch for legendaries. Surely you can just keep using Dusk Balls along with paralyzing the bastard? Ideally you want at least 30 Dusk Balls, and then once they've run out you switch to Timer Balls and surely it's got no chance then.



I want a good-natured one so I just killed him in the Distortion World and will hold off from catching him until I get some synchronizers


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

IVs and EVs made the games crazy. Everyone is only trying to get the own favorites as perfect as possible.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> IVs and EVs made the games crazy. Everyone is only trying to get the own favorites as perfect as possible.



Well...IV's are indeed trying but EVs is actually knowing you can work yourself to perfection .

They have been a part of the games for ever.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...IV's are indeed trying but EVs is actually knowing you can work yourself to perfection .
> 
> They have been a part of the games for ever.


The game became too mathematical.
I think they should add more values in upcoming games and make the calculation behind them so hard that is is impossible to work out the perfect Pokemon.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 22, 2009)

*i think that effort values and ivs made the game more fun. also abilities and items. pokemon's upgrades are remarkable. now if only they would upgrade they wifi connection....*


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> The game became too mathematical.
> I think they should add more values in upcoming games and make the calculation behind them so hard that is is impossible to work out the perfect Pokemon.



Not really...training yes but the actual fighting it's the same, you just use the max you can use.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Not really...training yes but the actual fighting it's the same, you just use the max you can use.



But thats exactly what disturbs me. Training the Pokemon mutated to tricking the EV system and forcing the pokemon ina direction that was supposed to be random.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jul 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I want a good-natured one so I just killed him in the Distortion World and will hold off from catching him until I get some synchronizers



Damn I didn't know you could catch him in Turnback cave, which I would've known earlier so I could've gotten a good nature .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly I never bother with EV training, though I'm not entirely sure what it is. Isn't it when you fight like 255 pidgeys just so your Speed stat goes up an extra point when you level up? I don't have the time for that shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> But thats exactly what disturbs me. Training the Pokemon mutated to tricking the EV system and forcing the pokemon ina direction that was supposed to be random.



It's not tricking it, the amount of work it takes to get the returns make it a just reward for your effort.


It's specialized training anyways, why wouldn't it make sense for your poke to fight fast foes if it wants to become fast.





> Honestly I never bother with EV training, though I'm not entirely sure what it is. Isn't it when you fight like 255 pidgeys just so your Speed stat goes up an extra point when you level up? I don't have the time for that shit.


 Nope, you get 252 points per stat, and you can get a lot more than one point per poke, things like macho brace and pokerus buff it, and once you get 252 points in a stat you get 31 more points added to it on your next level...oh and you can only do that for 2 stats. That's EV, IVs are values randomly generated when your poke is made, thay range from 0-31. Max IVs and the correct nature and ev training can make your rhyperior have 416 attack at lvl 100 .


----------



## Shiron (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's specialized training anyways, why wouldn't it make sense for your poke to fight fast foes if it wants to become fast. Nope, you get 252 points per stat, and you can get a lot more than one point per poke, things like macho brace and pokerus buff it, and once you get 252 points in a stat you get 31 more points added to it on your next level...oh and you can only do that for 2 stats. That's EV, IVs are values randomly generated when your poke is made, thay range from 0-31. Max IVs and the correct nature and ev training can make your rhyperior have 416 attack at lvl 100 .


Err... This is a bit unclear, so to clarify, you can put up to 255 EVs in any particular stat, and have up to 510 EVs total on any Pokemon. However, at Level 100, 4 EVs are equivalent to 1 extra stat point, and 255 isn't divisible by 4, so it's recommended to only put up to 252 EVs in a certain stat. Thus, you gain up to 63 points (252/4=63; don't know where you got that 31 number from, Dreikoo) in a stat by properly EV training your Pokemon. However, the effect of EVs aren't quite instant (again, something which confused me in your post): they're applied as your Pokemon levels up and you get the full effect of them at Level 100. That was annoying in RSE, but now Wi-Fi battles have auto-leveling options, so that's not a problem.

Anyway, properly EV training your Pokemon can have quite significant results. The most obvious of these is in terms of speed on sweepers, where speed is one of the most vital stats, since it decides who will move first. Those 63 (along with the 31 offered by IVs, Individual Values, which are basically the amount of "bonus points", so to speak, you're Pokemon will gain as it levels up, ranging from 0-31. IVs are decided at the moment you encounter a wild Pokemon/pick up an egg, and thus the only way to work with them is to either look for another Pokemon/reset on the egg or Legendary, as the case may be, if they aren't good) points can quite easily make the difference in your Gyarados outspeeding the opponent's Dragonite and being able to kill it with Ice Fang, or it being faster and killing you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

My Milotic is EV trained. I released my first one.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 22, 2009)

*a majority of my pokemon are EVd out lol like about three boxes... but.... i sorta cheated my way... but im certainly not ashamed. and that ability changer code!! psh.. i might as well say i've got every match won*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2009)

None of that made any difference to me. Is it basically just better stats? Like instead of 150 Attack it'd have 170 if it was EV trained? All the EV and IV jargon just makes me lose interest.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 22, 2009)

*well.... it just makes it a little more easier for ppl who like to use sweepers... tbh thats what i think. espically when you have moves that raise stats sharply*


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

It's the difference between taking out something in one hit or needing 2 hits, allowing your foe to land one...which means after 2-3 pokes you're done...even if you're superior strategically.


Also, it depends on what level you're talking about, have you ever had a nonlegend reach over 400 attack or come close to that? lol





> well.... it just makes it a little more easier for ppl who like to use sweepers... tbh thats what i think. espically when you have moves that raise stats sharply


If you use one of those, you better hope you're equipped to withstand one hit lol....if you're facing an evd sweeper chances are you'll be out before you even use one of those moves once. Stat buff moves make ev'd stuff all the more deadly too...nothing will withstand a hit from my max speed chomp after one swords dance.





> a majority of my pokemon are EVd out lol like about three boxes... but.... i sorta cheated my way... but im certainly not ashamed. and that ability changer code!! psh.. i might as well say i've got every match won


Meh...cheats make the whole deal worthless. If you need to cheat then you're not having much fun at all in games and they're just work to you.


----------



## delirium (Jul 22, 2009)

Osiris said:


> None of that made any difference to me. Is it basically just better stats? Like instead of 150 Attack it'd have 170 if it was EV trained? All the EV and IV jargon just makes me lose interest.



Actually.. if you max out EV's and get perfect IV's it's closer to an extra 100 stats points. So instead of 150 you'd have near 250. That's a big difference.



> and that ability changer code!! psh.. i might as well say i've got every match won



lol scrub.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't do competitive online battling so when I can take out Cynthia's Garchomp with two Ice Fangs or one Spacial Rend I don't really care for stats.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2009)

Eh? One Ice Fang should take Garchomp out


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 22, 2009)

Garchomp should never have been made uber.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree, especially when you can 1 shot it with a OU or BL Ice Beamer


----------



## Munak (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the variant that made Garchomp banned is the yache-chomp, which can block Ice Beam and then proceed to do great harm with its speed, massive attack, and assuming Sand Stream is on, a 20% chance of evasion.

Methinks the attack-blocking berries should have been banned, not Garchomp.


----------



## boydaxter (Jul 23, 2009)

The game really isn't all that great. there are very few differences.
One thing is that its harder to use cheat engines on them.
Second is that the speech(duh) basically hardly anything would matter on that point.
Third is that a lot of things can happen if you dont care
Lastly the game is harder to crash than normal


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2009)

Well yesterday   I got the tags from the lost tower and headed  Veilstone City did a lot of shopping in the department store instead of beating the gym leader I headed to route 214.

There I beat all the trainer in the area and then I backtrack to get some berries I planted and VS. Seeker challenges for money and exp

Used the TM Return on  Lefeon and my Luxio and Staravia evolve


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 23, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I think the variant that made Garchomp banned is the yache-chomp, which can block Ice Beam and then proceed to do great harm with its speed, massive attack, and assuming Sand Stream is on, a 20% chance of evasion.



CB Jolly Weavile still OHKOs yache chomp. 

It's not like Chomp is used widely in ubers without sand stream support, and if you see T-Tar, you know what's coming already.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If you use one of those, you better hope you're equipped to withstand one hit lol....if you're facing an evd sweeper chances are you'll be out before you even use one of those moves once. Stat buff moves make ev'd stuff all the more deadly too...nothing will withstand a hit from my max speed chomp after one swords dance.



*i ment like using eved out pokes is sweepers espically when they are using sharp stat changes...*



delirium said:


> lol scrub.



*the best code ever *starts changing milotics ability**

*i so wanna battle now*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Getting a Milotic is so easy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

Yachechomp isn't as strong as he is now, especially with Scizor being so widely used. I hear Chomp is strongest with the Scarf set where he can easily outspeed most other pokemon in the game, mainly because of his 102 speed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2009)

today i finally got my fourth and fifth badge and my monferno evolve too.

I also cached some Pokemon on the great marsh,follow that galactic grunt and right now im in route 212.

i still deciding about teaching Infernape Thunder punch.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd probably keep electric attacks to electric pokemon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> I'd probably keep electric attacks to electric pokemon.


 Thunderpunch is for taking care of Flying and Water types


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2009)

I taught my Typhlosion ThunderPunch, and Dig.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, in that case, it makes sense.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 23, 2009)

try to get a hitmonchan or something and have it learn thunder, ice and fire punches and high jump kick. he can defeat  like 90% of the pokemon in the game with supereffective hits except for ghost and psychic and poison and fighting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> I'd probably keep electric attacks to electric pokemon.



And why would you do that?

Do you like your pokemon being impotent against most types?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2009)

I would usually just switch out, but I don't battle competitively. My teams doing fine for me at the moment, after Gardenia.

All lvl. 31s.

Monferno, Luxray, Golem, Alakazam, Gabite.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

Well to be honest, it's better to make each of your pokemons as versatile as possible. You don't want to lose your only counter against a certain type of poke 

Of course it's not so much a problem when playing through the story as 6 sweepers is all you need.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2009)

Then competitive battling's where it all changes.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

My Blaziken has maxed out cool and toughness, level 100 and knows Earthquake, Thunder Punch, Blaze kick and Sky Uppercut.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 24, 2009)

*hmmm is it me or is getting ribbons alot more easier in Platnium than D/P*


----------



## Arceus493 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hey Im Arceus!*

Hey! if anyone wants to know about Pokemon anything, then im the person to ask. Im all strategy. ask me anything.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 24, 2009)

*^ you are stupid you know nothing *


----------



## Arceus493 (Jul 24, 2009)

she just playin. I know far more than she does!


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 24, 2009)

*^ tocheee pussy cat (Tom and Jerry) *


----------



## Hentai (Jul 24, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> Hey! if anyone wants to know about Pokemon anything, then im the person to ask. Im all strategy. ask me anything.





Arceus493 said:


> she just playin. I know far more than she does!





Oh dear God


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Oh dear God



c'mon...tell me you didn't lol just a little?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> Hey! if anyone wants to know about Pokemon anything, then im the person to ask. Im all strategy. *ask me anything*.



how big is Arceus' penis?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2009)

today i reached celestic town defeated Syrus then i headed to find some item whit surf and found fuego ironworks.

but if farming a berry to remove 1 Spef EV from my Staraptor since i defeated accidentally a tentacool.

current pokedex
SEEN 137 OBTAINED 087

my team
Staraptor LV.40
Gabite LV.40
Floatzel LV.40
Leafeon LV.40
Infernape LV.41
Luxray LV.40


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2009)

There's no need to worry about EVs when playing the story. They're really only used for competitive battling and in the Battle Frontier


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 24, 2009)

*i wanna battle  does anyone have PKMBR atm?*


----------



## Hazy (Jul 24, 2009)

God I miss the good-old days of pokemon gold 

There's too many damn pokemon now...


----------



## Peter (Jul 24, 2009)

RepeatTheCycle said:


> God I miss the good-old days of pokemon gold
> 
> There's too many damn pokemon now...



trufax

G/S/C was so awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 25, 2009)

In my opinion there isn't enough.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

No thanks, if they make any more batches of new Pokemon we'll probably be getting a crossover between a chicken and a penguin as a new Legendary Mascot.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

I cant wait for HG/SS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 25, 2009)

A 5th and 6th generation is inevitable. If you don't like it, get in a time machine and go back to 1998. I do think they need to get some other people in with their own ideas for new pokemon, though. Some of the stuff in Sinnoh (and Johto as well) was just either uncreative, lame, or a mixture of both. 

It's all very well giving us a pitbull pokemon, but who here actually used pokemon like Purugly, Skunktank, Granbull etc.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 25, 2009)

Just manage to get 491 Pokemon yesterday.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my National Dex completed a while ago.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> My Togekiss won a Master Rank in Beauty


the contest are more fun in this game but harder i just suck at accesories and dacing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

Meh. I'm quite good at both. Dancing sucks though.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 25, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> I got my National Dex completed a while ago.



Even Arceus?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 25, 2009)

There are some people, idiots I know asking is there a Gender Changing(for pokemons) code for Pokemon platinum


 I mean seriously play the game cheat


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2009)

Today I beat all the trainers in route 221 i also collected some berries, i farmed and reduce the Special defence EV on Staraptor and cleared Fuego Ironworks

Then I headed to Canalave City but I think i am  going to wait till tomorrow for iron island.

My current Pokedex

SEEN 145      	OBTAINED 93


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 25, 2009)

_Got this game like 2 days ago

It's pretty good I guess

Now I fight Sinnohs elite four with two pokemon  
_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 25, 2009)

Just hatched a adamant abra synchronizer and was able to catch an adamant ditto

Battle Frontier team, here I come.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> There are some people, idiots I know asking is there a Gender Changing(for pokemons) code for Pokemon platinum
> 
> 
> I mean seriously play the game cheat


Well there is uch a cheat, it works fine.
but all the pokemon you caught will stay caught by the original gender and name. Only the newly caught will have the new OT gender.


----------



## Munak (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Just hatched a adamant abra synchronizer and was able to catch an adamant ditto
> 
> Battle Frontier team, here I come.



Planning an adamant Alakazam? That's the first time I've heard of it.

What are you planning with that guy?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Planning an adamant Alakazam? That's the first time I've heard of it.
> 
> What are you planning with that guy?



synchronizer

synchronizer

synchronizer


----------



## Munak (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> synchronizer
> 
> synchronizer
> 
> synchronizer



I mean, how does it work?


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

wild pokemon have a 50% chance of having the same nature as your synchronizer if it's leading your party.

i have a box full of synchronizers of every nature for legendaries


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I mean, how does it work?



Basically means that I can capture a good natured ditto/whatever pokemon I want.

In this case, my first target will be to use it to get a adamant gible


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2009)

man i love those Quick Balls and Dusk Balls.

i  just captured a Steelix in Iron Island whit one Dusk Ball.

i like that gamefreak  now put pokemon that evolve by trading in the wild.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

I am eager to see the new balls that Kurt makes in HG/SS


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

149  out 73

I hate all the pokemon I have. I use Roserade, Staraptor, Luxray and Togekiss are my starters, I choose Piplup at the start but that's in my inbox now. I don't like any of the starter Pokemon. I want to use the Eevees but I lack a female eevee or a Ditto I'm going to have to wait awhile I guess...


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone know a good moveset for Arceus?


----------



## Sima (Jul 26, 2009)

its damn hard to get a girl eevee. Its like a mostly male population But you'll see one every now and then if you breed them.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> its damn hard to get a girl eevee. Its like a mostly male population But you'll see one every now and then if you breed them.



you spend a lot of time breeding eeves?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 26, 2009)

The eevees aren't even that powerful I just want them all because they look so cute.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The eevees aren't even that powerful I just want them all because they look so cute.



Eevees aren't powerful. but Umbreon and Espeon are pretty useful.


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking for:

NintendoZone Jirachi
12th Movie Arceus

Please trade me. Got great offers including an UT TRU Shaymin.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

I got a Level 96 Umbreon and Espeon. A level 100 Jolteon, a level 89 Flareon, a Level 91 Vaporen, a Level 82 Glaceon, A level 81 Leafeon and a Level 100 Eeve.

Eeve is awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> man i love those Quick Balls and Dusk Balls.
> 
> i  just captured a Steelix in Iron Island whit one Dusk Ball.
> 
> i like that gamefreak  now put pokemon that evolve by trading in the wild.



Only for Steelix though, you'll still need to trade for the others



beastly0123 said:


> Anyone know a good moveset for Arceus?



Start with these


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Looking for:
> 
> NintendoZone Jirachi
> 12th Movie Arceus
> ...



welll.. I have A jirachi. but I don't use it much.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Looking for:
> 
> NintendoZone Jirachi
> 12th Movie Arceus
> ...



wtf does that mean.


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Untrained (untouched) Toys R Us event Shaymin.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 26, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> I got a Level 96 Umbreon and Espeon. A level 100 Jolteon, a level 89 Flareon, a Level 91 Vaporen, a Level 82 Glaceon, A level 81 Leafeon and a Level 100 Eeve.
> 
> Eeve is awesome


_My strongest are Dialga and Palkia which I caught this morning at lvl 70 

What the fuck 


Also

Can someone give me a tip where and when to find Feebas

It's the last pokemon I need to see for the national dex and I'm not leaving Sinnoh until I get that stupid dex  
_


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

hey del, do u still have those pokes?


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yeah.. my fault. Which ones did you want again?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

ack... i actually cant remember XD... let me find your older post XD

EDIT: got it! btw did u still want any pokemon? I cant get the dusclops from emerald im afraid.. 8S



> Togepi @Shiny Stone, Calm, Serene Grace, Male - Level 1 with No EVs
> 31/4/31/31/28/31 (Nasty Plot, Thunder Wave)
> 
> Vulpix @Leftovers, Timid, Flash Fire, Female - Level 1 with No EVs
> ...


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Nah... there's nothing that i'm really looking for right now. I just really want a gravity team but I can't seem to find anyone to breed that dusclops for me. I might have to get a used copy of emerald and do it myself. anyway... lemme get them out and I'll be on wifi

edit: actually.. do you have a nuzleaf (or any of it's evos)?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

erm ill check one second. i put all my pokes in my wii X_D...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _My strongest are Dialga and Palkia which I caught this morning at lvl 70
> 
> What the fuck
> 
> ...



There's a trainer on the way to Sunyshore City that has a Feebas

You can't catch one otherwise


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> erm ill check one second. i put all my pokes in my wii X_D...



awesome. i'm in the wifi room right now.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> There's a trainer on the way to Sunyshore City that has a Feebas
> 
> You can't catch one otherwise



yes you can. i forget the exact location but it's somewhere in mt. coronet. it'll only appear next to four tiles in the area. i believe it's in a room with a waterfall. you gotta fish for it, too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought you needed a super rod?

My bad


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

i'm pretty sure you can do it with a good rod, too. i might be wrong on that though.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

My current team is a weavile,electivire,Gyardos,Lucario,Infernape,and Garchomp. they are all level 80.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

same as in ruby/sapphire/emerald. Feebas could basically only be found in a couple of tiles... thats really annoying.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> same as in ruby/sapphire/emerald. Feebas could basically only be found in a couple of tiles... thats really annoying.



I never did find a feebas. lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, goin in del, i got a shiftry? good enough?

EDIT: oh, i need ur code, im using my diamond version...

diamond code: 1548 1163 5387


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, goin in del, i got a shiftry? good enough?
> 
> EDIT: oh, i need ur code, im using my diamond version...



what moveset you got for shiftry?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

erm i dont use a shiftry haha... i just got this off my box and it still has its nuzleaf moves 8S...


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, goin in del, i got a shiftry? good enough?
> 
> EDIT: oh, i need ur code, im using my diamond version...
> 
> diamond code: 1548 1163 5387



yeah, shiftry is good.

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

ahh, i see. man, it says I can't get on wi-fi. if i could get on, i could win against everyone. lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks del! now i have something to keep me busy ^^,


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

anyone got a good moveset for dragonite?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Again, I recommend Smogon

One thing to clarify about Dragonite is that despite his strong attack, he's best used as a more supportive role since Salamence does a better job as an offensive Dragon/Flying


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2009)

well today i went to the underground got some items then i cleared Iron Island ,Hatched the Riolu Egg then deposit him in the PC,trained in the wild and VS seeker and finally i defeated the Canalave gym leader and got the Mine Badge.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Again, I recommend Smogon
> 
> One thing to clarify about Dragonite is that despite his strong attack, he's best used as a more supportive role since Salamence does a better job as an offensive Dragon/Flying



but salamence usually dies in one hit from an ice attack.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 26, 2009)

So would Dragonite, no?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Osiris said:


> So would Dragonite, no?



nahh, Dragonite has better defense, but none the less, he would be in a bad situation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> nahh, Dragonite has better defense, but none the less, he would be in a bad situation.


but the most common ice attack is Ice beam a special attack.

and like salamance Dragonite gets 4 times the damage from a Ice attack.


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Dragonite can survive an ice attack but it has to be specifically EV'd and have to right nature. Which of course then puts it in the support category.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 26, 2009)

delirium said:


> Dragonite can survive an ice attack but it has to be specifically EV'd and have to right nature. Which of course then puts it in the support category.


Yeah. And if you do that, Dragonite probably doesn't have too many EVs in speed, and with it's fairly average speed to begin with and lack of priority (*Hopes for E-speed Dragnoite comming back in HG/SS*), it's still not in that great of a situation if it couldn't pull off a OHKO, especially since it's weak to Stealth Rock. 4x weaknesses just suck like that. If you can avoid the Rocks and put up some Screens though (which would put it in the Support category), it's quite good, and separates itself from 'Mence.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I never did find a feebas. lol



that is actually how I got my milotic ( i maxxed its beauty) but I traded it for something.... cannot remember. I still remember my best trade. I was on my diamond and traded my level 1 gible for a level 87 Palkia. I think I traded my milotic for manaphy or something.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There's a trainer on the way to Sunyshore City that has a Feebas
> 
> You can't catch one otherwise


_Thank you  _


delirium said:


> awesome. i'm in the wifi room right now.
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can. i forget the exact location but it's somewhere in mt. coronet. it'll only appear next to four tiles in the area. i believe it's in a room with a waterfall. you gotta fish for it, too.


_I've been trying this all day with no luck 

Thanks anyway though  
_


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 27, 2009)

*idont find it interesting after its beaten... i love battles but i can never find a worthy opponet... either too easy, sore loser, asshole, or laggy... hewp! *


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *idont find it interesting after its beaten... i love battles but i can never find a worthy opponet... either too easy, sore loser, asshole, or laggy... hewp! *



After you beat the game story, it gets really boring unless you get wi-fi and battle ppl on online.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

Finaly. My Black card. My mission is COMPLETE!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Finaly. My Black card. My mission is COMPLETE!



great, how long that take?.....forever right.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 27, 2009)

Where is Mantine? 

#141 		Mantine- Route 212 South - Parasol Lady 	


NO!!! SHE DOESN'T HAVE IT! 


Don't even know how use my bloody rods


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Where is Mantine?
> 
> #141 		Mantine- Route 212 South - Parasol Lady
> 
> ...



If you fight every possible trainer you come across then it's nigh impossible to miss a pokemon, speaking from personal experience. I always make sure when I go through an area, I level every trainer possible


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

is there any easy way to get rare tm's like stone edge without using a action replay?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 27, 2009)

You could trade for TMs.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't get wi-fi on my ds for some reason. any other way?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 27, 2009)

Probably not.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2009)

you could FIND them. just get action replay or something.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 27, 2009)

_Search Victory road while your high for stone edge

It will make the time fly by  
_


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Search Victory road while your high for stone edge
> 
> It will make the time fly by
> _



nice idea. That was so funny. But I don't drink.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 28, 2009)

About to get the national pokedex XD


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> About to get the national pokedex XD



you just got it, or completed it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 28, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> you just got it, or completed it?



just got it so i could get ditto now I can't even find it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you know how to use Pokéradar?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

Read that for info on how to use the pokeradar


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

I only really used the Pokeradar for Bagon, but considering I've now got an AR it's of no value to me at all.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish i had a AR it would make my life so much easier


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Read that for info on how to use the pokeradar



Brilliant, I didn't know where It was, someone said It was in the trophy room website


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 29, 2009)

Speaking of pokeradar, I've just hatched a Shiny Rhyhorn in my sig


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I wish i had a AR it would make my life so much easier



* btw if yu plan on getting or have a dsi it will not work. so glad i didnt trade in my ds, i just bought it for full price   ohwell it was worth it *


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 29, 2009)

_Heatran here I come _


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I wish i had a AR it would make my life so much easier



It certainly does. Instant IV, EV, and happiness info with just a few button inputs. Oh, and all berries helps too.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I wish i had a AR it would make my life so much easier



yup, just keep on spamming rare candy's, master balls, and tm's.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 29, 2009)

Member Card (Darkrai) available on Wi-Fi August 3rd-September 13th


----------



## FFLN (Jul 29, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Member Card (Darkrai) available on Wi-Fi August 3rd-September 13th



That's pretty cool. Still waiting to see if they put up the extra Ranger missions again so I can get a Manaphy egg.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 29, 2009)

_So I must catch all the legends available before August 3rd then  

_


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

ha... I already have all the legendaries available..... except darkrai and arecus. Does phione count? also... I could trade you my manaphy if you want........... for a legit arceus


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 29, 2009)

_Hey man 

I started recently 

Why you make fun of me  
_


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

not hard. I got all the legendaries by catching them. I got shaymin via trading with a friend ( its legit as gracidea flowers only work on real shaymin), I technically have a fake dark rai but only to trade with people who have legit darkrai in japan.

I'm looking at my pokedex right now: I have:

Froslass ( if it counts as legendary for some odd reason), Rotom, uxie, Mesprit, Azlef, Dialga,Palkia,Heatran,Regigigas,Cresselia,  Manaphy, Darkrai ( fake for now), And Shaymin. I also Have Mewtwo, Groudon, Rayquaza, and some others.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

Froslass isn't legendary in anyway or form.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Froslass isn't legendary in anyway or form.



maxed out speed and destiny bond will take out any legendary though...she's very useful as a suicide pokemon, just whip her out anytime someone busts out one of those annoying Garchomps etc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

And that makes her legendary how?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> maxed out speed and destiny bond will take out any legendary though...she's very useful as a suicide pokemon, just whip her out anytime someone busts out one of those annoying Garchomps etc.



Gengar is better for that role.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Are fake Legendaries, Legendaries obtained via AR|?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Are fake Legendaries, Legendaries obtained via AR|?


i would say thats about right, unless there are several definitions


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

I got my Shaymin from a AR. But I caught it with a Cherish ball, so does that trick the NPCs into thinking its Real


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

Well how did you catch it?

because if you caught the Shaymin in flower paradise  its real, you just activated the Event.
If you caught it somewhere its obviously fake.

The important part for the NPCs is that it has Fateful Encounter.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 30, 2009)

Am I the only one who prefers pseudo legendaries to actual legendaries? I have an AR but even with that I just don't like catching Mewtwo, Celebi, Jirachi, Deoxys, Shaymin etc etc.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally have my Eevee team, now I will take over the world


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally, I only use Legendaries for really strong people. Normally I use my casual team. 

Milotic, Arcanine, Tyranitar, Scizor, Garchomp and Dragonite.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Fable said:


> Well how did you catch it?
> 
> because if you caught the Shaymin in flower paradise  its real, you just activated the Event.
> If you caught it somewhere its obviously fake.
> ...



Thats good then. I prefer activating the events anyway, its more troublesome but its almot more fun.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 30, 2009)

I too can activate the events but then I don't like how Shaymin and Darkrai are severely 'under-levelled' for legendaries  Then again I've got a Super XP cheat so who am I to complain? 14,998 xp every time I beat a trainer's pokemon is naice


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

My AR broke due to me trying to put Platinum cheats on.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 30, 2009)

*Rotom is not a legendary niether. *


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> maxed out speed and destiny bond will take out any legendary though...she's very useful as a suicide pokemon, just whip her out anytime someone busts out one of those annoying Garchomps etc.



*not legendary sorry *


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> My AR broke due to me trying to put Platinum cheats on.


That can happen.

Happened to a friend of mine too. You need a newer AR then.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

That sucks


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I'm looking at my pokedex right now: I have:
> 
> Froslass ( if it counts as legendary for some odd reason), Rotom, *uxie, Mesprit, Azlef, Dialga,Palkia,Heatran,Regigigas,Cresselia,  Manaphy, Darkrai ( fake for now), And Shaymin. I also Have Mewtwo, Groudon, Rayquaza, and some others*.



*dont forget to pick up on regi ice steel and rock. and phione is legendary also. yu dont have Garitina atm?

hmm i dont think fake has to do with anything because i have too shaymins on my platnium, got them the same exact way and only one of them can use the flowers. Arceus was caught and he can still use the plates. and the ony thing i used by AR is the code to get the items... *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Catching them in any random patch of grass is boring.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

I forgot to list giratina ( also griseous orb attached). Also, I thought that regi rock regice and registeel in pokemon platinum were only available if you had the special level 100 regigas given away here in the united states in your party.


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2009)

> Also, I thought that regi rock regice and registeel in pokemon platinum were only available if you had the special level 100 regigas given away here in the united states in your party.



Yup.

I got lucky and the Regice I caught was Shiny. No RNG abuse xD Shitty stats though


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

delirium said:


> Yup.
> 
> I got lucky and the Regice I caught was Shiny. No RNG abuse xD Shitty stats though



shiny legendaries are uber-rare.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

I got a Shiny Rayquaza. I was going through the last floor with Max repel. Do you think that had something to do with it?


----------



## Fogun 01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> I got a Shiny Rayquaza. I was going through the last floor with Max repel. Do you think that had something to do with it?


Nah, you're just extremely lucky. By the way, I think there's a Darkrai event on August 3rd, who's pumped for it?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

I am. finally a way to get a legit Darkrai without GTS trading.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 30, 2009)

Fogun 01 said:


> Nah, you're just extremely lucky. By the way, I think there's a Darkrai event on August 3rd, who's pumped for it?


Don't have US Platinum, and the same Darkrai is sitting on my Japanese Platinum waiting to be caught (never got around to trying to get at least a good nature for it). so that doesn't affect me, personally. Still nice that Nintendo of America has finally gotten around to releasing it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

whats a good natured darkrai?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> whats a good natured darkrai?


Timid (+Speed, -Atk) is quite the best nature for it, so it can outspeed Timid versions (which I believe are the most common) of the Lati@s twins (who would otherwise outspeed it by one point if it goes Modest), and also modest-natured Mewtwos. Modest (+SpA, -Atk) is also good, but Timid is best.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 30, 2009)

Why is the nature of the pokemon important?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 30, 2009)

_I ask the same question to myself every time these kind of topics arise here  _


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Even better stats while being leveled up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2009)

It means one stat will increase by 10% while another will decrease by 10%

So your Gyarados will almost always want to be Adamant (+10% Attack, -10% Special Attack) or Jolly (+10% Speed, -10% Special Attack). A lot of the time, you can be improve what a pokemon does at no cost. In this case, Gyarados never uses his dreadful special attack so he can gladly sacrifice it for more attack or speed


----------



## Shiron (Jul 30, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Why is the nature of the pokemon important?


Cause it's not too difficult to get right (at least when compared to IVs), and it really sucks to have a Pokemon that's really not living up to it's potential at all, like a Gyarados with a -Atk nature (like Modest or something), or a Latios with a -SpA (like Jolly) one.

To demonstrate:
Max Attack Metagross can get with a +Atk nature: 405
Max Attack one can get with a -Atk nature: 332

Max SpA +Nature Magenzone: 394
Max SpA -Nature Magnezone: 323

That's a pretty sharp difference, especially once you realize all the possible OHKOs and such you wind up missing, leaving you as dead meat... Of course, it really only matters if you're going to battle other people or take on the Battle Tower or something.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh sweet! I raised an Adamant Gyrados without knowing it. Too bad Gabite took his spot on my team.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2009)

Keep both Gyarados and Gabite (Garchomp), they are literally two of the best pokemon you can have on your team before the National Dex


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah. Once I get Magnezone, I'll take Luxray and Golem out and put Gyarados back in.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 31, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Timid (+Speed, -Atk) is quite the best nature for it, so it can outspeed Timid versions (which I believe are the most common) of the Lati@s twins (who would otherwise outspeed it by one point if it goes Modest), and also modest-natured Mewtwos. Modest (+SpA, -Atk) is also good, but Timid is best.


I dont know, mine is quite i think.

Sp Att+, Speed-

Darkrai has a lot speed from start on, so taking from Speed doesnt hurt it.
But maybe the best nature for it is Modest: SP Att+ and Att-


----------



## Shiron (Jul 31, 2009)

Modest maybe, but Quiet is really just a waste... With Timid, Darkrai can still easily make up for the decreased power with Nasty Plot, whereas Agility isn't an option for it. Plus, being able to cream the Lati twins with +2 Dark Pulses is nice (along with Lugia, who shares their speed), whereas they'll outspeed you and massacre you with Draco Meteor if your slower, so I like Timid better than Modest. But Quiet... With that, even with maximum speed otherwise, you're also adding on max-speed Rayquaza, Palkia, Mew, Manaphy (along with Salamance, Jirachi (though it's commonly Scrafed anyway, so I suppose it doesn't matter too much), Celebi and the other base 100s), Garchomp, and Infernape. Really not a good move, IMO. Going speed-neutral with Modest is one thing, but actually running a -Spd nature on a frail sweeper (at least by Ubers standards 70/90/90 defenses isn't too great) like Darkrai is just silly, as sweepers want speed plain and simple so they can outspeed and kill stuff, and not get killed themselves.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 31, 2009)

I have to disagree. I play my Quiet Darkrai all the time, and since it has 29 IVs on SP Attack aswell as EV trained on SP Attack and Speed it just owns great.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2009)

Fable said:


> I have to disagree. I play my Quiet Darkrai all the time, and since it has 29 IVs on SP Attack aswell as EV trained on SP Attack and Speed it just owns great.



He owns for normal fights against the AI, but if you used that Darkrai in competitive battling, you honestly would be destroyed by an opposing Darkrai or someone use Choice Scarf


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

oh so i should go find/buy an AR to get this darkrayray?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

Ask pfft-sama to buy you one. Neither of us can afford it on the wage she currently pays us


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

so if a friend versing you throws out a ball and it opens up a darkrayray, then does that get added to your dexter?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

Only if it is super-effective


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

oh good. i'm taking note of this.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2009)

_AR 

I'm going to assume that is the action replay  

Is it worth getting 

I don't like cheating in pokemon though  
_


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

but you cheat on me all the time 

how else is everyone getting these darkrayrays?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

And I apologized, I said it was a mistake


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2009)

_Cheating is good for the soul :ho 

I'm getting mine in 3 days 

From nintendo

LEGIT  
_


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

you getting a darkrayray? from nintendo? what madness is this?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2009)

_This thing will aid me KF _


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

oooh looks good!
i want to try.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 1, 2009)

I only "AR" my games once I've finished them


----------



## Munak (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm too poor to AR. 

Not that I would want to, anyways.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

An AR costs like 15 bucks, you talk as if this is too much


----------



## Munak (Aug 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> An AR costs like 15 bucks, you talk as if this too much



 I spend so much on PC gaming, I always forget what a blessing AR is to some gamers.

Maybe I'll buy one just to spite Megaman X series' difficulty.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Well some people see in AR just a cheat device, but it is more than that.
In case of pokemon you can unlock events and such stuff that is usually for people that go to these Poke-events.
Which in my opinion isnt cheating, you just look for another way to get what you bought with the game.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He owns for normal fights against the AI, but if you used that Darkrai in competitive battling, you honestly would be destroyed by an opposing Darkrai or someone use Choice Scarf



For sure. IMO, speed is _easily_ the most important stat in competitive battling.


----------



## Munak (Aug 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> Well some people see in AR just a cheat device, but it is more than that.
> In case of pokemon you can unlock events and such stuff that is usually for people that go to these Poke-events.
> Which in my opinion isnt cheating, you just look for another way to get what you bought with the game.



Well, that's true. I can't name even one single Pokemon event our country had.  

You convinced me. I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 1, 2009)

I already got a Darkrai by going to an event. Good news about this one is I get to nickname it!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 1, 2009)

What'd you name it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> Well some people see in AR just a cheat device, but it is more than that.
> In case of pokemon you can unlock events and such stuff that is usually for people that go to these Poke-events.
> Which in my opinion isnt cheating, you just look for another way to get what you bought with the game.



You're meant to go to the events to have these pokemon, that's the point, otherwise they'd be catchable like the normal legends.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 1, 2009)

AR is kinda a cheating device. but is cheating in a video game really that bad?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> AR is kinda a cheating device. but is cheating in a video game really that bad?



Not if you're only doing it to either...

A) Make the game interesting after you've beaten it;
B) Unlock stuff that requires participation in events you'll never get to;
C) Unlock all the classes in a game, like FFIII, so you can access them from the start.
D) Double or triple the EXP gain so you spend less time grinding and more time beating bosses up.

Using cheats to give yourself unlimited health or cheating online, like people do on The Conduit, is lame though and completely pointless...


----------



## Beastly (Aug 1, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Not if you're only doing it to either...
> 
> A) Make the game interesting after you've beaten it;
> B) Unlock stuff that requires participation in events you'll never get to;
> ...



yeah, all 4 of those conditions are what I do. so i have more time to myself. my friend just told me that there might be some new pokemon in HG/SS, *glomp*


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Not if you're only doing it to either...
> 
> A) Make the game interesting after you've beaten it;
> B) Unlock stuff that requires participation in events you'll never get to;
> ...



If the game isn't interesting any more it's time to move to a new game.

 The things from these events are meant to not be had by all, that increases their worth, in cheating for them you lessen the value of what you get and at the same time what everyone else took time out of their day to honestly obtain, which is terrible.


It's it more fun to unlock them through the game's progression though? I remember it's the best thing in these kind of games getting rewarded with new jobs and classes, also, if you have them all from the start you'll most likely stick to the endgame jobs like ninja and sage while if you played the game normally you'd start out as a freelancer, move to soldier and thief, you'd have a much more varied and full experience.


Grinding is rarely demanded, most games teach you integral strategy through means of repetition, it's actually a fun thing to do and gaming for a long time with the same skills and items and characters give them a familiar feeling that is lost if you use them two thirds less.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

Eh? That isn't really a huge deal of required grinding for Platinum, most of it optional. EV training is one thing but I find it satisfying when I have properly EV trained my pokemon


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

i'd say that cheating is the biggest killer in pokemon games. it makes the game almost not worth playing at all 8S....


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i'd say that cheating is the biggest killer in pokemon games. it makes the game almost not worth playing at all 8S....



true. but after you beat the game's story. It becomes boring, none the less. Giratina is really good, if you actually give it a good moveset.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

after you beat the game, you're suppose to breed and challenge people. not give your pokemon hacked moves/stats.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

The only thing I do with ar is to sight shinies. In the game before I used ar, I caught a shiny Bronzor. Then I evolved it (standard level-up method) into a Bronzong, so... It was green, if anyone cares. By the way, has anyone obtained a shiny Lucario or Riolu? I'm looking for one that was honestly obtained. One time, when I had Diamond, I found a shiny Charizard. The guy wanted a lv 9 or below Budew for it! Hah! Needless to say, I got it. This one's black, and it was one of my best pokemon, for a while.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2009)

Not everyone gives pokemon hacked moves/stats after finishing the game. I don't. There's fuck all to do after you beat the Elite 4 aside from the extra island's trainers (Battle Tower/Fronter is insanely boring and easy).

I tend to start off a new game with a new team of pokemon I couldn't catch otherwise (which is actually difficult as most of them aren't too interesting to begin with). Nidoran, Ralts, Torchic, Riolu, etc.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't either. My friend has, though. He spawned two lv100 shiny Mew and Arceus w/ 3 1-hit-kill moves and a random other move. He uses them to slaughter foes on wifi. If you've fought him, you know.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Not everyone gives pokemon hacked moves/stats after finishing the game. I don't. There's fuck all to do after you beat the Elite 4 aside from the extra island's trainers (Battle Tower/Fronter is insanely boring and easy).
> 
> *I tend to start off a new game with a new team of pokemon I couldn't catch otherwise* (which is actually difficult as most of them aren't too interesting to begin with). Nidoran, Ralts, Torchic, Riolu, etc.



That's what I'm going to do soon.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheating is not healthy, once you start cheating in games you start cheating in real life.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That's what I'm going to do soon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Not everyone gives pokemon hacked moves/stats after finishing the game. I don't. There's fuck all to do after you beat the Elite 4 aside from the extra island's trainers (Battle Tower/Fronter is insanely boring and easy).
> 
> I tend to start off a new game with a new team of pokemon I couldn't catch otherwise (which is actually difficult as most of them aren't too interesting to begin with). Nidoran, Ralts, Torchic, Riolu, etc.



You're sorely mistaken, even back in the red/blue days when you didn't need 40 hours to beat the storymode i amounted over 100 hours of gameplay in all of my pokemon games. It's the best thing these games have catching and training different pokemon and developing new strategies, the only "grind" you ever do is take them through the e4 a couple of times with a lucky egg attached till they evolve or learn their moves and the game takes care of the level gaps so all you need to do is play with friends.


My pearl has over 450 hours of playtime and i beat the game in about 44 hours, explain to me how that can be if the game has no value after you beat it without cheating.


Oh and if you think battle tower is easy, try playing a room of the online people...or try winning more than 50 straight battles...you fight wave after wave of pokemon with perfect IVs and EVs, it's really hard to win all of the fights since 3-4 poke teams can't counter everything. My record in double battle is 62 wins...and all of the last 10 or so were searingly close and amounted to about one more or less missed hit or critical.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

So how have you guys been enjoying wi-fi battles, also do you ban the non-competitive OP Pokemon when you do play?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So how have you guys been enjoying wi-fi battles, also do you ban the non-competitive OP Pokemon when you do play?



I agree beforehand on what is allowed, i don't have any problem with anything that was not hacked...i can battle with uber legends as well as with UUs .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You're sorely mistaken, even back in the red/blue days when you didn't need 40 hours to beat the storymode i amounted over 100 hours of gameplay in all of my pokemon games. It's the best thing these games have catching and training different pokemon and developing new strategies, the only "grind" you ever do is take them through the e4 a couple of times with a lucky egg attached till they evolve or learn their moves and the game takes care of the level gaps so all you need to do is play with friends.
> 
> 
> My pearl has over 450 hours of playtime and i beat the game in about 44 hours, explain to me how that can be if the game has no value after you beat it without cheating.
> ...



exactly! now that the new generations are online, its much more fun and competitive to play. my diamond has more than 720 hours thanks to breeding and training my pokes


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

The only game I've played that long on was Disgaea 2, and I have about 130 hrs on it. The pokemon games I have played I've never spent ever 20 hrs on them. I've played or have had every pokemon game so far, and I probably could've gone that long as a kid, but now, I can just beat the e4 and go to the new unlockable areas, capture a few pokemon, then start over once I get bored.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> The only game I've played that long on was Disgaea 2, and I have about 130 hrs on it. The pokemon games I have played I've never spent ever 20 hrs on them. I've played or have had every pokemon game so far, and I probably could've gone that long as a kid, but now, I can just beat the e4 and go to the new unlockable areas, capture a few pokemon, then start over once I get bored.



You need friends lol.





> exactly! now that the new generations are online, its much more fun and competitive to play. my diamond has more than 720 hours thanks to breeding and training my pokes


Heh, my 400 out of the 450 hours were done when the game was new, 2 years ago, i sorta took a long break after i had Evd everything i wanted to EV and just played online battles with my pokemon through PBR on the wii since i prefer the graphics...i'd have a time similar to yours if i had kept playing my pearl .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

me too, i think that was when i was so obsessed with it that sometime when i try hatching eggs i end up falling asleep with it on attached to the charger XD


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

All my friends consider themselves too old for pokemon, and I most certainly can't find any on wifi. However, one of my friends keeps beating me, even though I have a great team. Of course, he has used ar to assist training, but I had trained my team the hard way, and I still lose. And no, I don't suck. Of course, he is using some of the pokemon I had on diamond. AAAAAH! I must get them back.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 2, 2009)

how do you know when a pokemon you're fighting is hacked?

whenever i put moves on a pokemon and edit their EV's and IV's i always make sure that they are moves and stats i could get from properly playing the game...

I even make sure to edit in a proper catch location or egg hatch location.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> how do you know when a pokemon you're fighting is hacked?
> 
> whenever i put moves on a pokemon and edit their EV's and IV's i always make sure that they are moves and stats i could get from properly playing the game...
> 
> I even make sure to edit in a proper catch location or egg hatch location.



When you fight a salamence with max speed and attack and choice band and he's fighting a garchomb, and uses crunch over a dragon attack, you pretty much know.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

Clever.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2009)

Apparently you met a route 205.


Such arrogance


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

Btw, obligatory hissashiburi DD .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 2, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Clever.


the question is whether one's cheating can be detected if everything is legal 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Such arrogance


well, serebii.net has that handy pokedex that conveniently tells you the locations to catch all pokemon...

and if the ones i want aren't in the game i simply hack it in that i "transferred" it over from another game 

/HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> how do you know when a pokemon you're fighting is hacked?
> 
> whenever i put moves on a pokemon and edit their EV's and IV's i always make sure that they are moves and stats i could get from properly playing the game...
> 
> I even make sure to edit in a proper catch location or egg hatch location.


Pretty much by noticing impossibilities/highly atypical stuff, like a Garchomp outspeeding a Starmie, while it receives damage from a Life Orb, switches moves, or a Yache Berry activates (meaning that it couldn't be holding a Choice Scarf), or an Azumarill knowing both Belly Drum and Aqua Jet (a combination of moves impossible without hacking). Pretty much stuff like that. If a Pokemon's hacked, but everything's normal or within legal limits though, it really is no different from the real deal, so it's pretty difficult to tell, and personally I don't really care. If it was something I'd traded for, yeah, that would definitely bother me, but in battle, I could care less if a Pokemon I fight was hacked or not, so long as everything's within legal limits, as it wouldn't have changed the outcome of the fight.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, obligatory hissashiburi DD .



haha yeah! you still play the game? im kinda off and on with it... bred what i needed and kinda stopped.

now im just waiting for the new one to come to move all my pokes to it XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

Or a Spiritomb/Sableye with Wonderguard!


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2009)

^ That would be incredible.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Although, not hard to do. A friend of mine obtained a couple pokemon on wifi like that. It was a mew and an Arceus, both had Wonder Guard and knew 1-hit-KO moves. They also had every ribbon imaginable. Does anyone know how this guy did it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha yeah! you still play the game? im kinda off and on with it... bred what i needed and kinda stopped.
> 
> now im just waiting for the new one to come to move all my pokes to it XD



There was this guy in another forum that was asking stuff so in answering him i got a bit of my interest back, nothing much though, been into blazblue a lot for the past month or so .


----------



## Fogun 01 (Aug 2, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Although, not hard to do. A friend of mine obtained a couple pokemon on wifi like that. It was a mew and an Arceus, both had Wonder Guard and knew 1-hit-KO moves. They also had every ribbon imaginable. Does anyone know how this guy did it?


He most likely used AR or Pokesav to do that.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. I don't think it was ar unless he created the codes himself. Most likely Pokesav.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

If you truly wanna hack, make a ninjask with the ability of machamp and 4 1hko moves lol.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

That would be interesting.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

@dreikoo: lol ah ok, thats cool, looking forward to the new releases? when are they bringing out the upgrade of Pokemon ranch... its really annoying ><

oh btw, a flaw to ur hacked ninjask... the sturdy abilty XD


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> exactly! now that the new generations are online, its much more fun and competitive to play. my diamond has more than 720 hours thanks to breeding and training my pokes



This used to be true for me. But after battling online so long and not seeing much variety in teams I've gotten very bored with online play. It's the same Heatran/Celebi/Scizor/Salamence/Flygon etc teas. They all sport the same sets and hold items too. Ugh.

I still get the urge to create new teams and try them out in hopes of someone actually testing the limits of the game every now and then. It's just too much to ask for though


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2009)

My original Pearl file had 110+ hours. You can only beat the Elite Four so many times before you want to do something else. I don't play most games online because I'm a casual gamer, and there are some games (read: Pokemon, Call of Duty, 2d Fighters) that are like breathing to some people and I'd get my ass whooped immediately. I've better things to do (ie. my job) than to get into competitive gaming every hour of the day knowing every little thing about the game mechanics (there's people who probably know how much damage a Seismic Toss with their level 58 Machoke will do to my level 46 Electabuzz without a calculator, for example.) I just can't be bothered with that shit.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Or a Spiritomb/Sableye with Wonderguard!


Pure/Huge Power Garchomp is so much better though, especially since it creams those two with Fire Fang. 

And as for the above... Seismic Toss is really a bad example... It always does the exact same amount of damage as the level of the Pokemon using it, so it's real easy to figure out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

Osiris said:


> My original Pearl file had 110+ hours. You can only beat the Elite Four so many times before you want to do something else. I don't play most games online because I'm a casual gamer, and there are some games (read: Pokemon, Call of Duty, 2d Fighters) that are like breathing to some people and I'd get my ass whooped immediately. I've better things to do (ie. my job) than to get into competitive gaming every hour of the day knowing every little thing about the game mechanics (there's people who probably know how much damage a Seismic Toss with their level 58 Machoke will do to my level 46 Electabuzz without a calculator, for example.) I just can't be bothered with that shit.



58 damage...cause it does as much dmg as the level of the poke that used it...same for night shade . (you don't need to be a nut to  know that...it's in the damn move description in the status menu >_>)


If you're a casual gamer then why cheat...if you don't care as much then why the need to have all the cool stuff? If your job is so important then go for that promotion and leave the EVs to us .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 2, 2009)

i'm more interested in the Pokemon Gold and Silver for the DS


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Pure/Huge Power Garchomp is so much better though, especially since it creams those two with Fire Fang.
> 
> And as for the above... Seismic Toss is really a bad example... It always does the exact same amount of damage as the level of the Pokemon using it, so it's real easy to figure out.



Sableye and Spiritomb have no type-weaknesses, so no move is super-effective against them. Wonderguard only lets super-effective moves hit.

Invincibility. :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't even get cool stuff  The legendaries just go into the PC and I'll basically eeny-meeny-miney-mo 6 pokemon of different types on bulbapedia and go through the game with them. The current game I've only 'Modified' Spiritomb, the rest of my party is Torterra, Floatzel, Rapidash, Staraptor and Luxray.

And by Modified I mean 'used the Modifier code to find a specific pokemon in wild grass', not 'pokesav'd wonderguard onto it'. I'll do a bit of EV training (like beat 3 victreebels in a row to give me Atk +9) but other than that I don't do much else with the AR. When I eventually get down to playing friends I'll definitely Bellyzard their asses though. Won't know what hit them 

And surely if you used Foresight on a Spiritomb, regardless of Wonderguard you'd hit it with a fighting move?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

> Sableye and Spiritomb have no type-weaknesses, so no move is super-effective against them. Wonderguard only lets super-effective moves hit.
> 
> Invincibility.


You can just toxic confuse them and protect yourself to victory.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sableye and Spiritomb have no type-weaknesses, so no move is super-effective against them. Wonderguard only lets super-effective moves hit.
> 
> Invincibility. :ho


Nope. Fire Fang ROW ROW FIGHTS DA POWA and breaks through Wonder Guard.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 2, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sableye and Spiritomb have no type-weaknesses, so no move is super-effective against them. Wonderguard only lets super-effective moves hit.
> 
> Invincibility. :ho





Dreikoo said:


> You can just toxic confuse them and protect yourself to victory.


Or use Fire Fang to hit them. Oddly enough.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Or use Fire Fang to hit them. Oddly enough.


Yeah, Fire Fang hits Shedinja super-effective, so it gets through it's Wonder Guard. However, it also gets through Wonder Guard on any other Pokemon for some reason. Shedinja's the only Pokemon that actually has Wonder Guard though, so Game Freak hasn't really been worried about the glitch and hasn't fixed it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

There's also sandstorm/hail as well and conditions


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

wouldn't any fire move get through then?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> wouldn't any fire move get through then?


You'd think so, but not. The glitch only happens with Fire Fang.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Interesting that the programmers would allow a glitch such as that to get through into the public market. By the way, I've heard a rumor that the original glitch, missingno. has appeared in several other games than Red and Blue. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

I know only fire fang gets through but its weird that its the only move capable of getting through hax like wondertomb or wondereye. Also, my blaziken is hax because it has guillotine, sheer cold... and no guard .


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Interesting that the programmers would allow a glitch such as that to get through into the public market. By the way, I've heard a rumor that the original glitch, missingno. has appeared in several other games than Red and Blue. Is there any truth to this?



its a POSSIBILITY. but I doubt it.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

I doubted it as well, but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 2, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Interesting that the programmers would allow a glitch such as that to get through into the public market.


It's not really that big of a glitch since the only pokemon to have Wonder Guard legitimately is Shedinja, which is weak to fire-type attacks anyways.


> By the way, I've heard a rumor that the original glitch, missingno. has appeared in several other games than Red and Blue. Is there any truth to this?


There was a version in Pokemon Yellow. However, the Time Caspule prevented Missingno from being traded to Pokemon Gold, Silver, and Crystal.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

well.. in case some forgot or something: Member cards for LEGIT DARKRAI'S  are coming out tomorrow, August 3rd on mystery gift!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Youtube is full of so many missingno videos, which are probably just hacks or an elaborate joke. That's why I asked. Ruby, sapphire, even Diamond and Pearl. Those liars.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> You'd think so, but not. The glitch only happens with Fire Fang.



Wait, if I used a flamethrower against a Shedinja, Wonderguard would protect it even though it's super-effective? And the only fire-type move that can hit a shedinja is Fire Fang?  

and that video was


----------



## Shiron (Aug 2, 2009)

Kek said:


> Wait, if I used a flamethrower against a Shedinja, Wonderguard would protect it even though it's super-effective? And the only fire-type move that can hit a shedinja is Fire Fang?
> 
> and that video was


Blah, I suppose that wasn't clear. Any fire move would hit a Shedninja, as fire-moves are super-effective regardless. However, if you hack Wonder Guard onto a Spiritomb or Sableye, which have no weaknesses due to their typing, Fire Fang still hits them super-effective due to a glitch. That's what I was saying.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Blah, I suppose that wasn't clear. Any fire move would hit a Shedninja, as fire-moves are super-effective regardless. However, if you hack Wonder Guard onto a Spiritomb or Sableye, which have no weaknesses due to their typing, Fire Fang still hits them super-effective due to a glitch. That's what I was saying.



hacking wonderguard on to either of those pokemon pretty much makes them invincible.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

Except we have just been discussing all the many ways to kill them


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Except we have just been discussing all the many ways to kill them



it's impossible, no?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Apparrently, there's a game glitch which allows you to hit any pokemon w/ Wonderguard with the move Fire Fang. That's the only way.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> it's impossible, no?



Poison, Burn, Weather, Stealth Rock/Spikes/Toxic Spikes + Roar.

I'm wondering would Mirror Coat work?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 2, 2009)

Shiron said:


> Pure/Huge Power Garchomp is so much better though, especially since it creams those two with Fire Fang.


And scarfed Pure/Huge Power Deoxys-A for everything else


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> it's impossible, no?



Sandstorm, hail storm, poison, burn, maybe leech seed, likely destiny bond, and perish song

And that's just off the top of my head, I'm certain there are plenty more


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

delirium said:


> Poison, Burn, Weather, Stealth Rock/Spikes/Toxic Spikes + Roar.
> 
> I'm wondering would Mirror Coat work?



I hardly ever use mirror coat unless I'm sure the opponent has all "special" attacks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2009)

well today i manage to go finally get truth Mt. Coronet and the distortion world and cached Giratina whit the Masterball, i managed to catch a modest one that to a sync modest Ralt i had.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Basically, you're just beginning. There are still many new experiences for u. If, of course, this is ur first playthrough.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well today i manage to go finally get truth Mt. Coronet and the distortion world and cached Giratina whit the Masterball, i managed to catch a modest one that to a sync modest Ralt i had.



a master ball on giratina. hmm, you should have saved it for Shaymin


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

In my personal opinion, Shaymin can be good or bad as a pokemon, depending on the trainer. I am horrible with it, but a friend of mine loves it to death. The last move it learns is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well today i manage to go finally get truth Mt. Coronet and the distortion world and cached Giratina whit the Masterball, i managed to catch a modest one that to a sync modest Ralt i had.



While that is a good catch, you were honestly better off saving that Masterball and catching Giratina again later in Sendoff Spring where you are likely to have a better team


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

You make a good point. I caught it at first sight, but I thought you got it in Origin form for eternity.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> a master ball on giratina. hmm, you should have saved it for Shaymin


Saymin is a even so i cant cath him any way unless i buy AR and get the item.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 2, 2009)

Beware. I entered a few of those item codes into my friends ar and they didnt work. I tested on his of course. If you can find them at the official website, Casting produce water, they probably work.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2009)

@Shiron: Oh, I understand now. Still, that's pretty lulzy. xD



delirium said:


> Poison, Burn, Weather, Stealth Rock/Spikes/Toxic Spikes + Roar.
> 
> I'm wondering would Mirror Coat work?



Doubt it. Mirror Coat is a psychic move, so it wouldn't affect Sableye/Spiritomb even if they didn't have Wonderguard. Same for Counter.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah yeah, that's true. Counter doesn't work on ghosts. I guess entry hazards and status are the way to go.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2009)

People with the North American versions of the game: Member Card for Darkrai now available on Nintendo WFC.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 3, 2009)

Master Ball should be saved for Cresselia/Mesprit, even though they both kind of suck 

Azelf is the best member of the lake trio imo  I used to run through the Ground Elite 4 bitch with it.


----------



## Kek (Aug 3, 2009)

I like Uxie the best. 

Even if it's the worst legendary.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2009)

Charmander
Trapinch
Milotic ()
Combee
Pikachu


I need a good bird or grass pokemon to finish my team before i start over


----------



## Fogun 01 (Aug 3, 2009)

Woot just caught Darkrai. Wasn't too hard. I paralyzed him so he was slow.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 3, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Charmander
> I need a *good bird* or grass pokemon to finish my team before i start over



Swellow! The Luxray of RSE. Helps you out in so many sticky situations


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 3, 2009)

milotic is my favorite water type.... and deadly 

also my shiny garydos kicks ass


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 3, 2009)

I forgot how to get darkrai: zaru. I just used the lunar wing to help the little kid.. do I just beat the elite four or something then go back to the house?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2009)

what are the best nature for Azelf,Mesprit and Uxie ? im going to capture them now.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 3, 2009)

even with the member card, i still cannot get inside the inn in the canal town. any help?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I forgot how to get darkrai: zaru. I just used the lunar wing to help the little kid.. do I just beat the elite four or something then go back to the house?





KillerFan said:


> even with the member card, i still cannot get inside the inn in the canal town. any help?


The requirements to get this event is to have the National Dex and the Lunar Wing after you meet Cresselia on Fullmoon Island. You go to the Harbor Inn (above the Pokémon Center) and the event should occur automatically. Not sure if you have to use the Lunar Wing to wake the kid up in Canalave.

Also, looks like this event is also available for European players too.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 3, 2009)

shortly after i posted that i realized i forgot to wake the kid up with the lunar thing. and i guess nF is being buggy on me and i didn't refresh the page. 
thanks though! i got the darkrayray


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> what are the best nature for Azelf,Mesprit and Uxie ? im going to capture them now.



Depends on what you use them for. Azelf is generally use as either a sweeper or lead, either case I personally would suggest a nature that boosts his speed. Timid (if you're a special sweeper), Jollu (if you're physical sweeper) or naive (if you're a mixed sweeper)

Uxie is a wall, generally inferior to Cresselia. I would suggest a nature that increases his defences, either physical or special at the cost one of his attack attributes. 

Mesprit is in the middle ground, due to his all-rounded stats he can serve as both a wall or sweeper to some extent but not as good as either Uxie or Azelf.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 3, 2009)

_Darkrai :WOW 

 

Took like 20 dusk balls though  
_


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm trying to get a shiny darkrai so I have a question: If I go to the island in the dream and save right before I fight him, will him being shiny or not and his nature change every time I soft reset?


----------



## blazikengirl (Aug 3, 2009)

I've heard that there are alot of new elements added which is great!

Can't wait to get it, (5 forms of Rotom)!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 3, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I'm trying to get a shiny darkrai so I have a question: If I go to the island in the dream and save right before I fight him, will him being shiny or not and his nature change every time I soft reset?



Yes, eventually it will be Shiny but it's nature will also change every time you reset too. Personally I prefer his normal form as opposed to his Shiny form, he looks cooler with Black rather than Purple. His colours should've reversed for his shiny form anyway (white torso, black hair and black arms) but what can you do?


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 3, 2009)

Caught my Darkrai, only took one ultra ball (it was asleep also)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2009)

blazikengirl said:


> I've heard that there are alot of new elements added which is great!
> 
> Can't wait to get it, (5 forms of Rotom)!



Unfortunately you cannot legally get the Secret Key, which is needed to change the different Rotom forms


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2009)

The Secret Key was available a couple of months ago, but the distribution ended already.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 4, 2009)

Where can i find Vulpix in Platinum?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2009)

You'll need Leaf Green in the GBA Slot, but you'll find it in Route 209 and 214.

Well, today, I decided to hack my Platinum. Gave myself all the requisite Event Items, from the item that'll give Shaymin the Skye Form to the key that lets me pick between Rotom's forms, as well as a certain Event Pok?mon that I'll be needing for Soul Silver next month (Pikachu-coloured Pichu).

I'm just wondering... You know the attack "Judgment"? Does the type of the attack change depending on the Plate held even if the Pok?mon with the attack isn't Arceus? I'm thinking, for the lulz, that I'm going to engineer a Mewtwo + Adaptability + Judgment (the other three attacks being Spacial Rend, Shadow Force and Aura Sphere) + Mind Plate and see how it fares in the Battle Frontier by itself.


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 4, 2009)

Im back.... Forgot My password my bad. Anyway! Dont do that mewtwo judgement thing.... It wont work i tell ya. you only waste your own time. I already tried it.  Im a 7 year master mind at this stuff.

That some clever thinking your doing there. but if that was to work it would be so cool

Oh so you have that battle frontier thing huh? allowing you to enter legendaries.  Dont be fooled when you lose to a pokemon holding a focus sash and know mirror coat (Gastrodon Corsola Glaceon and even Milotic) Watch out for them. Ok!!!!

So who thinks they are the toughest person around here in Intellegents in pokemon strategy wise?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> You'll need Leaf Green in the GBA Slot, but you'll find it in Route 209 and 214.
> 
> Well, today, I decided to hack my Platinum. Gave myself all the requisite Event Items, from the item that'll give Shaymin the Skye Form to the key that lets me pick between Rotom's forms, as well as a certain Event Pok?mon that I'll be needing for Soul Silver next month (Pikachu-coloured Pichu).
> 
> I'm just wondering... You know the attack "Judgment"? Does the type of the attack change depending on the Plate held even if the Pok?mon with the attack isn't Arceus? I'm thinking, for the lulz, that I'm going to engineer a Mewtwo + Adaptability + Judgment (the other three attacks being Spacial Rend, Shadow Force and Aura Sphere) + Mind Plate and see how it fares in the *Battle Frontier by itself*.



you cannot use legendaries in the battle frontier .


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone need to know anything?



Shoddragon said:


> you cannot use legendaries in the battle frontier .



Hahahahahaha! so you think


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 4, 2009)

feening ass


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 4, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> feening ass



Oh hush! Laides n gents.... she is my #1 rival.. Watch out for her she's good!


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 4, 2009)

^i know iam gooood. and yu r stupid yu know NOTHING!


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 4, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> ^i know iam gooood. and yu r stupid yu know NOTHING!



hahahaha Watever!



Shoddragon said:


> you cannot use legendaries in the battle frontier .



Hey! What is your team like?



Fable said:


> Where can i find Vulpix in Platinum?



Hey do you have leaf green? if you dont then your kinda outta luck unless you trade using wifi. etc...

:Hey Sakura! What's new with you?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 4, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> :Hey Sakura! What's new with you?



yu are a bored nit wit LOL. anyway im kicking yur ass in platnium with my Glorious Milotic and Onminous Spiritomb


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 4, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> yu are a bored nit wit LOL. anyway im kicking yur ass in platnium with my Glorious Milotic and Onminous Spiritomb



Ha i think your the fake hedgegog around here..... u think you can beat me:.....your not even good to be my fake.... ill make you eat those words along with those pokemon you metioned.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 4, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> Ha i think your the fake hedgegog around here..... u think you can beat me:.....your not even good to be my fake.... ill make you eat those words along with those pokemon you metioned.




duchebag


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 4, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> duchebag




Ill crush you with wurmple


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 4, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> Hahahahahaha! so you think



Blah blah blah I use a widely known AR code so I can use my legendaries in the frontier, but I still can't get past battle 100


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> you cannot use legendaries in the battle frontier .



Hmm... Good point. I guess I have two other options - do the same thing, but for Alakazam, or hack the game again and remove that limitation...


----------



## Hentai (Aug 4, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Well, today, I decided to hack my Platinum. Gave myself all the requisite Event Items, from the item that'll give Shaymin the Skye Form to the key that lets me pick between Rotom's forms, as well as a certain Event Pok?mon that I'll be needing for Soul Silver next month (Pikachu-coloured Pichu).


Tell me more about the certain event. And does soul silver come out next month or what?
Are you importing?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2009)

Fable said:


> Tell me more about the certain event. And does soul silver come out next month or what?
> Are you importing?



Can't wait to play it illegally then buy it


----------



## kasuko (Aug 4, 2009)

what is EV mean


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 4, 2009)

kasuko said:


> what is EV mean



Effort Value.


> Effort values (abbreviated EVs and previously called Stat XP) are attributes which give bonuses to a Pok?mon's stats and improve differently depending which Pok?mon they defeat. These bonuses are gained in addition to bonuses gained by increasing level. A Pok?mon which increases in level using a Rare Candy instead of battling does not gain any EVs, making it weaker than a Pok?mon who increases in level normally.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Can't wait to play it illegally then buy it


I already preordered the JP version just 10 minutes ago


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> What'd you name it?



I named it "Guardian" Since I didn't want it to sound like it was Evil but couldn't come up with a name that was dark but at the same time good, without calling it something like "Twilight" (I liked Twilight Princess, but eventually drove off using the term since... Well Twilight became a hit...)

And I didn't want to reference the anime, because well... I don't like the anime...


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

still soft resetting try to get a shiny darkrai.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 4, 2009)

Fable said:


> Tell me more about the certain event. And does soul silver come out next month or what?
> Are you importing?


The Pikachu-colored Pichu was a Shiny Pichu with an Everstone-attached that was given out for pre-ordering tickets for the Arceus movie. If traded to Heart Gold or Soul Silver, it will unlock an event where you'll be able to catch the Notched-ear Pichu (a Pichu with a slightly different left-ear from normal) from the movie.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 4, 2009)

Also, Notch-Eared Pichu supposedly can't evolve, but it has awesome moves (like Volt Tackle) to make up for it


----------



## Future (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> you cannot use legendaries in the battle frontier .



Some are exceptions such as Azelf, Mespirit, Uxie, Latios, Latias, Heatran, etc.

Anyone here go on Shoddybattle? I'd like to play someone


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey people! What's up today?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 5, 2009)

Shiron said:


> The Pikachu-colored Pichu was a Shiny Pichu with an Everstone-attached that was given out for pre-ordering tickets for the Arceus movie. If traded to Heart Gold or Soul Silver, it will unlock an event where you'll be able to catch the Notched-ear Pichu (a Pichu with a slightly different left-ear from normal) from the movie.


Then i have to hack said Pichu



Shoddragon said:


> still soft resetting try to get a shiny darkrai.


What an insult.
Violet Darkrai looks so crappy.


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 5, 2009)

Fable said:


> Then i have to hack said Pichu
> 
> What an insult.
> Violet Darkrai looks so crappy.



I think Shining Darkrai looks pretty cool to me but once you get use to the color then you will prefer the regular Darkrai again and vise versa


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm only trying to get a shiny darkrai just to get a shiny darkrai. if nothing within like 20 more resets I am probably just gonna get a special attack boosting nature ( modest I think)? Mostly because my friends ( including myself) have virtually no idea about IV's or ev's and which pokemone to fight to get them or natures and etc. So any "fast timid pokemone" or anything is pretty much out of the question.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I'm only trying to get a shiny darkrai just to get a shiny darkrai. if nothing within like 20 more resets I am probably just gonna get a *special attack boosting nature* ( modest I think)? Mostly because my friends ( including myself) have virtually no idea about IV's or ev's and which pokemone to fight to get them or natures and etc. So any "fast timid pokemone" or anything is pretty much out of the question.



So long as it likes Dry food you'll be on the right track.

The Nature guide can be found here.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2009)

well yesterday i caught a a Timid Azelf after a few Dusk Ball

today after capturing like 20 Ralts i finally cached a Impish one, then i headed to catch Uxie.

after like 20 Duskballs,3 Timerballs and like 4 Ultraballs i manage to catch a Uxie which was impish.

but now the real nightmare begins i going to try and capture Mesprit.


i did not know Mesprit could flee the battle so that mean i have to train a friking Golbat know.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 5, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> I think Shining Darkrai looks pretty cool to me but once you get use to the color then you will prefer the regular Darkrai again and vise versa


I am the Number one Darkrai fan you can find, and i tell you, i ONLY like black.


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 5, 2009)

Fable said:


> I am the Number one Darkrai fan you can find, and i tell you, i ONLY like black.



Cool.....Black is cool.  But I know another Darkrai fan and her Darkrai is pretty good.



Shoddragon said:


> I'm only trying to get a shiny darkrai just to get a shiny darkrai. if nothing within like 20 more resets I am probably just gonna get a special attack boosting nature ( modest I think)? Mostly because my friends ( including myself) have virtually no idea about IV's or ev's and which pokemone to fight to get them or natures and etc. So any "fast timid pokemone" or anything is pretty much out of the question.




Hey i can fill you in on IV's and EV's and which pokemon to battle too.  Very slow process by the way, unless you have pokerus virus and macho brace. With those on your pokemon the process is about a half hour depending on what level your pokemon is.

Iv's are random pokemon genetics..... Ill tell you that first because no one takes no part in determining IV's for a pokemon. Its all random drawing similar to winning the lottery. very rare.

DV's is complicated to explain.... So if anyone is an expert at explaining this  then it would very much help... otherwise.... i know to explain the whole deal about DV's Deter Values aka Effort Values or EV's. Just give me a second. its alittle complicated


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 5, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well yesterday i caught a a Timid Azelf after a few Dusk Ball
> 
> today after capturing like 20 Ralts i finally cached a Impish one, then i headed to catch Uxie.
> 
> ...



_My haunter worked perfect catching mesprit 

Mean and hypnosis FTW  _


----------



## Damaris (Aug 5, 2009)

I know I'm super late to the party but I just got Platinum and I love it so much.


It still feels weird, not playing it on the DS, but I'm getting used to it. I love the new look (the only Pokemon games I've played before are FireRed and Ruby) and everything is just so pek


----------



## Kek (Aug 5, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i did not know Mesprit could flee the battle so that mean i have to train a friking Golbat know.



Hey, at least it evolves into Crobat.

When I first started Platinum, I had nothing but a Grotle and Golbat. And my Golbat evolved after only like 3 levels, but I swapped it for my Togetic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2009)

i decided to at least beat the 8th gym then im going after mesprit. whit Gapar maybe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 5, 2009)

^
You're needlessly making the game more difficult for yourself


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

Fable said:


> Then i have to hack said Pichu
> 
> What an insult.
> Violet Darkrai looks so crappy.



I agree with all of this. I must hack for the Pikachu and Pichu.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 6, 2009)

A lot of shinys look pretty bad, there aren't many that I like over their normal sprites. Shiney Gyarados, Metagross a few of the ones that I think look pretty cool


----------



## Hentai (Aug 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A lot of shinys look pretty bad, there aren't many that I like over their normal sprites. Shiney Gyarados, Metagross a few of the ones that I think look pretty cool


I once had a shiny Crobat....looked pretty gay with the pink color


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 6, 2009)

Marina said:


> I know I'm super late to the party but I just got Platinum and I love it so much.
> 
> 
> It still feels weird, not playing it on the DS, but I'm getting used to it. I love the new look (the only Pokemon games I've played before are FireRed and Ruby) and everything is just so pek



Well Welcome!


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fable said:


> I once had a shiny Crobat....looked pretty gay with the pink color



Well people might feel bad losing to a pink Crobat. lol


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 6, 2009)

<<<<<Ultimate Darkrai FAN.


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 6, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> <<<<<Ultimate Darkrai FAN.



She has arrived. (EVIL LOL)


----------



## Arceus493 (Aug 6, 2009)

HA HA and i..... Arceus DOMINATOR


----------



## Hentai (Aug 6, 2009)

Arceus493 said:


> Well Welcome!





Arceus493 said:


> Well people might feel bad losing to a pink Crobat. lol





Arceus493 said:


> She has arrived. (EVIL LOL)





Arceus493 said:


> HA HA and i..... Arceus DOMINATOR


Dont double post. It's forbidden.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 6, 2009)

well anyway would anyone like to battle. if so FC is at the bottom of siggy  and i think ima trade my pokemon over to another game and start over. Very bored.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ^
> You're needlessly making the game more difficult for yourself


well i reverted my decision now im training a goldbat he lis v 45 so im waiting to him to evolve.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you think we'll ever get a full 3d main Pokemon game on the hand held?


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 6, 2009)

^ hmm what do ya mean like PKMN BR?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 6, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Do you think we'll ever get a full 3d main Pokemon game on the hand held?



i'd like that, if not 3d, maybe an improved 2D version... like a non chibi version of the characters running around,  but one like what we see on the intros and outro.

more animation on the pokemons battling aswell.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 6, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i reverted my decision now im training a goldbat he lis v 45 so im waiting to him to evolve.



No, I mean you're trying to do so much now when it's not necessary and you don't have extra things which will make it easier. When you're playing through the story, you don't need to proper EV train anything, the fact you spent so much time EV-training all of your initial team when it's likely they're not even all good natures is pretty wasteful


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2009)

man caching a good nature mesprit(Timid,Bold,Modest) is a pain i aredy cached him like 5times and not luck and most of the time he kill him self because he run out of PP and use Struggle which recoils.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> man caching a good nature mesprit(Timid,Bold,Modest) is a pain i aredy cached him like 5times and not luck and most of the time he kill him self because he run out of PP and use Struggle which recoils.



Breed an Abra/Ralts/Eevee with Synchronize and the nature you want. Have it lead your party when you talk to it and within 3 tries you'll get the nature you want.

Ralts is probably the best since you can train it up to a Gardevoir which has Mean Look to keep Mesprit from running and Hypnosis to sleep and make catching easier.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2009)

delirium said:


> Breed an Abra/Ralts/Eevee with Synchronize and the nature you want. Have it lead your party when you talk to it and within 3 tries you'll get the nature you want.
> 
> Ralts is probably the best since you can train it up to a Gardevoir which has Mean Look to keep Mesprit from running and Hypnosis to sleep and make catching easier.


no i read that his nature is set the moment you talk to him.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2009)

You didn't save right before you talked?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2009)

after careful deliberation, here's my friend's fc. I havent finished training yet, so i shall not add mine.

2449 1707 2048


----------



## Beastly (Aug 7, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> no i read that his nature is set the moment you talk to him.



His nature is set that way. so getting the right nature is really difficult, unless you're willing to waste a couple of hours.....


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2009)

I never have seen the purpose in natures other than collection. Sure, stats grow faster and whatever contest supplies are different based on it, but what, other than the things I listed is the real purpose?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I never have seen the purpose in natures other than collection. Sure, stats grow faster and whatever contest supplies are different based on it, but what, other than the things I listed is the real purpose?



Please tell me that you're not serious with this post


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2009)

haha. not really


----------



## FFLN (Aug 8, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> His nature is set that way. so getting the right nature is really difficult, unless you're willing to waste a couple of hours.....



My Mesprit is Timid. I wasn't really going for that, since I would've preferred Modest. That was its nature the first time I caught it, and I just kept it that way. It would've been too much of a pain to reload and try for it again.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

got ANOTHER modest darkrai so I give up trying to get a shiny one. I'd rather have a modest darkrai thana Shiny one with a nature that decreases speed or special attack.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

Isnt shiny Darkrai a pink or purple? Or some other color?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 8, 2009)

I think its blue.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 8, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Isnt shiny Darkrai a pink or purple? Or some other color?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh. I remember seeing it once. I dont remember where though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2009)

delirium said:


> You didn't save right before you talked?


nope i just finally got a bold Mesprit like 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder what shiny Mesprit, Azelf, and Uxie look like.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 8, 2009)

You could see them on serebii.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks. I need to look some of them up. I'll see what Celebi looks like shiny. I already know Mew and Arceus.


----------



## Munak (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder what's the shiny craze all about. 

I remembered back in Gold when I caught a blue Nidoran Male, shit's awesome up to Nidoking. And then I saw a Nidoran female, leveled it up, and had her look like shit brown. With pink.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh God, nearly as crappy as the pink Crobat


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Aug 9, 2009)

or the black charizard


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 9, 2009)

Black Charizard is epic though  

Nothing compares to Goldario though pek


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

lol weird


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 9, 2009)

Shiny Garchomp was a waste of time making.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 9, 2009)

take it back!


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL nothing changed it's just light blue instead of normal blue


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

I didnt see any difference. Plus, if you've seen shiny Bastiodon, its just lighter. Same with Shieldon.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I didnt see any difference. Plus, if you've seen shiny Bastiodon, its just lighter. Same with Shieldon.


there IS a difference, but you wont notice it unless you see both next to each other


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats probably why i didnt see it. What other shinies are like this? I know there are some that are obvious, such as red Gyarados, blue Ralts/Kirlia/Gardevior, blue/yellow Turtwig, etc.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

There are only few that are THAT lame.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

I figured as much. But, after searching for awhile, I've found that the game's shiny pokemon use the same few color palletes for every different pokemon. Strange, really that they use so little different colors. ie. yellow/blue, cream/pink, pink, darker colors than already existing pokemon, etc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2009)

well today i finally reached to sunyshore and defeated the gym leader.
my infernape and Staraptor also got the effort ribbon so i no longer have to worry about messing them up.

i also hatched a Happiny.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 9, 2009)

What level are they on? The elite 4 have fairly high level pokemon for this part in the game. Plus, Victory Road's no cakewalk if levels aren't high enough.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 9, 2009)

So I just got done with my first ever run through the distortion world. It was really confusing, and really cool. And really confusing.

Also, I'm wondering what level I should grind my manz up to for the E4. I'm thinking 65 would probably be my best bet, but I don't think I can do that.

You guys think I could get away with 60?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2009)

I leveled them to 55 and then used all my rare candies on them

Being higher-level isn't necessary. Just get lots of Full restores and revives and uses super-effective moves. Against Cynthia, get a Gyarados and dragon dance 4 times and you can sweep her entire team


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

Got it ^_^
Beat it o_o
Pwned it -_-
Raped it 
Can't get much worse than that..

Lol, actually it was pretty good,
Hacks FTW


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 9, 2009)

Vizard Ichigo said:


> Got it ^_^
> Beat it o_o
> Pwned it -_-
> Raped it
> ...



You mean you used hacked pokemon through the game?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

hacked pokemon throughout the game is fail. I used my legit hitmonchan, staravia/starraptor....... shaymin... mewtwo......... cannot remember which else.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't use legends when I play through the game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 10, 2009)

Picked up the game again since I last touched it, (back in April )  

Got the 2nd badge and now I'm grinding my Pokemon up to at least Lv 25 before moving onwards.  I need to get that Darkrai Pass before September 13th :s


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2009)

Been playing Battle Castle, the one with the rental pokemon. God I love that, it's sooooo much fun and random

First 7 battles, I relied on a Wailord that attracted everything, Double Teamed a few times then swept with Surf. Very very reliable

Second time, I had a godly team, started with Gyarados who pretty much Dragon Danced a few times and then swept. I was also able to get a Mamoswine who I switched to at the sight of an electric attack who Cursed and then Earthquake/Avalanced

Third time wasn't as good team but still strong, started with Froslass who was consistently able to take down two pokemons herself thanks to Destiny Bond. I picked up a Empoleon on the way and also had a Nidoqueen who were both very good and reliable

Love it


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont like to battle with other pokemon than my own....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought that as well but you should give it a shot, it's just so random and wild. It really tests your skill in ways that battling with a team you raised can't, it keeps you on your toe and


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

Hm, well trying dosnt cost, so why not...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 10, 2009)

I figure i'll try the different facilities. My friend's a huge battle tower fan. I despise it. Mainly because I keep losing. Oh well. The Castle sounds kinda fun.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

I once used a code to enable legendaries in the battle tower....

Now i know why Darkrai is forbidden there >_>


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 10, 2009)

The battle factory brain demolished me with a Raikou, I don't even think they let you rent any legendaries that the brain uses which I think is not fair.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> What level are they on? The elite 4 have fairly high level pokemon for this part in the game. Plus, Victory Road's no cakewalk if levels aren't high enough.


i just beat victory road ,my pokemons are

Lefeon Lv. 56
Infernape Lv. 57
Floatzel Lv. 56
Garchomp Lv.56
Staraptor Lv 57
Luxray Lv. 55

but im not worried since the Elite Four was nerfed in levels compared to Diamond and Pearl from what i hear.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 10, 2009)

^Yeah, that's true. I think Cynthia's Garchomp was made like four levels weaker--it's level 62 now, IIRC, so your levels are plenty high enough.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

hah.... my hitmonchan was 76 at the time and my shaymin was 73.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2009)

i just beaten the elite four and i ended having a completed the Seen Sinoh Dex ''210''


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm grinding away on Route 222. I love it there because of the two Fishers that have the Gyrados(es?). It's easy experience. 

I'll be at level 60 soon, and then I'll rapestomp Volkner and move on to the E4.I can't wait to get to all the new post E4 stuff.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2009)

today i got the national dex and the headed to a area of the victory road that a fat guy was blocking and helped a girl go thougth the cave.

then i headed to the battle area and won the double battle.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 11, 2009)

i can battle


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2009)

I won the silver plates at the Battle Castle, Arcade, and Hall.


----------



## Future (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I kind of need help in Battle Tower. I want to get 100 straight wins to update my trainer card but i always lose around 70ish. My battle tower team is:
Azelf@Light Clay
Jolly
252HP/4Atk/252 Spe
-Reflect
-Light Screen
-Psychic
-Explosion

Gliscor@Lum Berry
Timid
Hyper Cutter
252 HP/100 SpD/152 Spe
-Rock Polish
-Swords Dance
-Baton Pass
-Taunt

Garchomp@Life Orb
Adamant
252 Atk/4 SpD/252 Spe
-Earthquake
-Dragon Claw
-Stone Edge
-Outrage

The Idea is to set up defenses for Gliscor with Reflect and Light Screen with Azelf and then exploding, hopefully taking out one pokemon. Then Gliscor will set up and make sure the other guy doesn't set up anything with taunt. Finally, Gliscor will Baton Pass to Garchomp so Garchomp can sweep easily. Can anyone help?


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2009)

Stealth Rock on Azelf might be a good idea just to break sash in case the AI wants to get cute on you.

A fire move is necessary on Garchomp as well. You'll want it for Forry, Bronzong, Scizor and Skarm. Switch it with one of the Dragon type moves. Even with an Adamant nature Flamethrower/Fire Blast _will_ do more damage than Fire Fang because of FF's lower base power and the fact that Skarm/Forry has monster defense. If you can consistently get +6 attack though it might not matter.

The only other thing I can see stopping you right now is priority moves. Ice Shard will hurt a lot, especially coming from Mamo or Weavile but Donphan can hit you too. You also have life orb taking away HP making ice shard an even closer OHKO.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2009)

A Uxie lead Trick based team is a fairly simple team to run as well as well as being very reliable.

It involves Uxie with Trick and Thunder Wave with Choice Scarf. You Trick Scarf onto the enemy lead so they're locked onto one skill then Thunder Wave them so they're slow again and have a chance to miss.

You then switch to your other two sweepers, set up a Substitute in case the computer decides to hax and then sweep. I have a Adamant Garchomp who has Substitute-Outrage-Swords Dance-Earthquake who is my first sweeper I use as there aren't many that resist Dragon/Ground.

The next in line will be a Modest Heatran I just captured (with perfect IVs to boot!) that will act as the special sweeper and round off the coverage type


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 12, 2009)

Battle Tower is just Trick lead + Memento/T-Wave so you can set up +6 and sub on whatever you're sweeping with.
It's either that or a really fast sash lead.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

my hitmonchan owns the battle tower.  I literally defeated 7 people in a row using ONLY my Hitmonchan. I'll try to get a 100 streak but not yet.


----------



## Future (Aug 12, 2009)

delirium said:


> Stealth Rock on Azelf might be a good idea just to break sash in case the AI wants to get cute on you.
> 
> A fire move is necessary on Garchomp as well. You'll want it for Forry, Bronzong, Scizor and Skarm. Switch it with one of the Dragon type moves. Even with an Adamant nature Flamethrower/Fire Blast _will_ do more damage than Fire Fang because of FF's lower base power and the fact that Skarm/Forry has monster defense. If you can consistently get +6 attack though it might not matter.
> 
> The only other thing I can see stopping you right now is priority moves. Ice Shard will hurt a lot, especially coming from Mamo or Weavile but Donphan can hit you too. You also have life orb taking away HP making ice shard an even closer OHKO.



Thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely give Garchomp Flamethrower. Fire blast is too unreliable for me and since scizor and Foretress already 4x weak to fire, I guess that will do. 

The Ice Shard thing is really bugging me right now. I haven't encountered many Ice shard users in Battle Tower, most being only Lead Weaviles which get exploded on. Are there any other Good Baton Passers out there not weak to Ice?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 12, 2009)

Scizor can still pass SD from passing, but he's too slow..
Smeargle is another option, but you'll have Spore/Belly Drum available.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2009)

I accidentally KO'ed a shiny pokemon .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh yeah yesterday I transferred the Tree Regis,Murkrow,Misdrevus and Bagon from Ruby.

Today I transferred the Tree Beasts,Machamp,Golem and Chikorita.

I also finished EV my Lefeon

Then I headed back to Route 222 and collected the Items I left behind there. I cached all pokemon that appear on that Route too.

Later I went to the Fight Area got to Route 225 in which I am still on.

my current Pokedex is

SEEN 265 OBTAINED 149


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2009)

Future said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely give Garchomp Flamethrower. Fire blast is too unreliable for me and since scizor and Foretress already 4x weak to fire, I guess that will do.
> 
> The Ice Shard thing is really bugging me right now. I haven't encountered many Ice shard users in Battle Tower, most being only Lead Weaviles which get exploded on. Are there any other Good Baton Passers out there not weak to Ice?



Eh, I'd say Salamence is a better idea than Garchomp for using Flamethrower. He has a better Special Attack though


----------



## Future (Aug 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Eh, I'd say Salamence is a better idea than Garchomp for using Flamethrower. He has a better Special Attack though



That's what I just did . I thought at first if i transferred some EVs from attack into SpA, it would help but it wasn't a good enough increase. Ice Shard is still a huge factor so i ended up changing my Garchomp to this. 

Salamence@Yache Berry
Mild Nature
196 Atk/24 SpA/36 SpD/252 Spe
-Roost
-Outrage
-Flamethrower
-Earthquake

This way, I can take an Ice Shard and recover it off. I don't know if Roost is really necessary though. I need a suggestion for EVs and an attack switch for roost.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2009)

Roost wouldn't be necessary 'cause your strategy is to simply overwhelm once you rack up enough stats up. 

IMO, though, Metagross or Hitmonchan are the best suited for the strat your going for. 

Metagross is great because it's even stronger in it's base attack than Chomp and equal with Salamence but above that it has superior typing. Being a steel type means it resists the strongest priority attacks (Extremespeed and Bullet Punch when coming from Scizor and of course the one you're worried about Ice Shard) and is neutral to Mach Punch. Gross also has a wide enough range of attacks that it can hit everything at least neutral (Earthquake, Ice Punch, Thunderpunch, Pursuit) and with enough boosts even neutral (albeit life orb boosted) attacks should be enough to OHKO most pokemon with Gross' insane attack.

Hitmonchan on the other hand has a couple of things going for it. That is its own access to a priority move in Mach Punch and its ability Iron Fist. With Iron Fist punch moves (Icepunch, Firepunch, Mach Punch etc) get boosted 20%. Add STAB, a couple of Dances and Life Orb and Mach Punch turns into something deadly. You might not even need the speed boosts. Then you can give it Firepunch to down the steels in one hit that Gross might not OHKO. And of course round off with Ice Punch and Thunderpunch for coverage and that should hit for super effective on everything.

Oh wait.. now that I think about it, Lucario has Extremespeed so he's definitely be a good option as well. Still like the other two better though for coverage.


----------



## Future (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow I feel like an Idiot now. I already have A metagross and Lucario EV trained. But my Metagross has Explosion so I guess I'll use my Lucario. It's shiny too . And now I can get rid of those freaking Blissey and Snorlax with STAB Close Combat 

Is it's move pool decent for battle tower?

Lucario
-Close Combat
-Extremespeed
-Stone Edge
-Ice Punch

Should I get Earthquake or Thunderpunch? And If so, what should I replace. I'm too used to playing on Shoddy so I don't really worry about pokemon other than OUs so I'm having trouble of thinking of what to consider.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2009)

_I need help 

Can someone explain to me what the battle tower is even good for in Platinum 

Isn't it all just NPC/Wi-Fi data that acts as NPC and with no XP gain 

Or am I completely missing something  
_


----------



## Future (Aug 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I need help
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the battle tower is even good for in Platinum
> 
> ...



You get battle points and battle points can be traded in for very nice prizes.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I need help
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the battle tower is even good for in Platinum
> 
> ...


Well, you can get Battle Points (BP) from winning streaks of seven in the Tower, which you can use to get stuff like TMs, the Power items (things like the Power Anklet, which increase EV gain, making EV training a lot easier), and I think you can also get things like Leftovers. Beyond that, it's just a good challenge for your skills as the trainers in there, once you get a good streak going, _DO NOT_ mess around at all. They also tend to use hax items/strategies like Brightpowder (basically, a free Double Team right off the bat) and Quick Claw to be even more annoying. And you don't get a whole team, as the battles are 3v3 (or 4v4 in doubles), which can make things more interesting.

Putting all that together, things can get pretty annoying and challenging fairly quickly in there. And if you do manage to put a very good team together, there's always the challenge of seeing just how far you can go, while earning BP for TMs and such in the process.

Oh, and don't think you'd have to do like 100 battles at one sitting---after every seven battles, you go back to the main desk, and can then start up again whenever you like, so long as you have the same Pokemon on you (and of course there's plain simply the option of telling the NPC that you'd like a break after a battle too).


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucario is trickier. It's one of those not enough move slots pokemon. Has a great movepool, but not enough slots to fill. This is usually 'cause Luke wants 3 moves, always. Close Combat and Extremespeed then Crunch for ghosts who are immune. The last spot goes to either Thunder Punch, Ice Punch or Stone Edge.

I haven't battled the tower in Platinum at all, do the different Rotom forms show up? You'll want Crunch for them as they'll be a pain to take down otherwise (along with Dusknoir and Spiritomb) as Stone Edge has a chance of missing or not OHKOing and they return with Will O Wisp.

Otherwise you can go with the moveset you have using Ice Punch to take care of frail ghosts and Stone Edge to take care of the bulkier ones. This means you need at least 2 Dances and Life Orb and hope SE doesn't miss xD At least it takes care of coverage letting you hit Gyara AND Dragons for super effective.


----------



## Future (Aug 13, 2009)

delirium said:


> Lucario is trickier. It's one of those not enough move slots pokemon. Has a great movepool, but not enough slots to fill. This is usually 'cause Luke wants 3 moves, always. Close Combat and Extremespeed then Crunch for ghosts who are immune. The last spot goes to either Thunder Punch, Ice Punch or Stone Edge.
> 
> I haven't battled the tower in Platinum at all, do the different Rotom forms show up? You'll want Crunch for them as they'll be a pain to take down otherwise (along with Dusknoir and Spiritomb) as Stone Edge has a chance of missing or not OHKOing and they return with Will O Wisp.
> 
> Otherwise you can go with the moveset you have using Ice Punch to take care of frail ghosts and Stone Edge to take care of the bulkier ones. This means you need at least 2 Dances and Life Orb and hope SE doesn't miss xD At least it takes care of coverage letting you hit Gyara AND Dragons for super effective.



Yeah, I'll definitely add in Crunch. And Stone edge could hopefully crit but it doesn't happen often for me


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2009)

Question guys. Personally, do you prefer Dialga, Palkia or Giratina? I had a hard time with hit, probably because I didn't use the full extent of it's abilities.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 13, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Question guys. Personally, do you prefer Dialga, Palkia or Giratina? I had a hard time with hit, probably because I didn't use the full extent of it's abilities.


I prefer Dialga. Roar of Time is the strongest of their unique moves. Dialga is also resistant to Palkia's Spacial Rend and Giratina's Shadow Force, while both Palkia and Giratina are weak to Roar of Time.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 13, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Question guys. Personally, do you prefer Dialga, Palkia or Giratina? I had a hard time with hit, probably because I didn't use the full extent of it's abilities.


I always liked Dialga most.

It just looks more awesome and it is stronger than Palkia (in the games at least, Stat-wise).
Then comes Giratina and Palkia last.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2009)

_Dialga looks cooler  

Dialga is cooler  
_


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 13, 2009)

Fable said:


> It just looks more awesome and it is stronger than Palkia (in the games at least, Stat-wise).
> Then comes Giratina and Palkia last.



100/120/120/150/100/90 sure looks similar to 90/120/100/150/120/100.

Palkia can also take advantage of being paired with the most common Uber, but Dialga looks cooler


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

Call me crazy but I like Girantina more .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 13, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Question guys. Personally, do you prefer Dialga, Palkia or Giratina? I had a hard time with hit, probably because I didn't use the full extent of it's abilities.



I personally like Dialga the most as Diamond is the one I have played the most (though I suspect Platinum will overtake it). 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> I prefer Dialga. Roar of Time is the strongest of their unique moves. Dialga is also resistant to Palkia's Spacial Rend and Giratina's Shadow Force, while both Palkia and Giratina are weak to Roar of Time.



Roar of Time and all other Hyper Beam moves are terrible. One turn for the enemy to do whatever they want can and will lose you games

Dialga isn't resistant to Spacial Rend, it's neutral to it. Inversely Dialga as more resistances than either Palkia and Giratina but is vulnerable to two common attacking types, fighting and ground. Palkia is neutral to most attacks and only vulnerable to dragon (which is also fairly common) and Giratina is a mix between them. He has lots of resistances and immunities but vulnerable to lots of common attacking types as well.



Fable said:


> I always liked Dialga most.
> 
> It just looks more awesome and it is stronger than Palkia (in the games at least, Stat-wise).
> Then comes Giratina and Palkia last.



They all have 680 total stat points and Palkia is the most commonly used because when he's paired up with Kyogre then he's an absolute beast. He's also faster than either Dialga and Giratina


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a question about the GTS..I just randomly put up a Pokemon in there today for the first time, and I'd say my offer is reasonable, but how will I know if someone wants to trade? Does it just happen on it's own or do I have to confirm something?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I have a question about the GTS..I just randomly put up a Pokemon in there today for the first time, and I'd say my offer is reasonable, but how will I know if someone wants to trade? Does it just happen on it's own or do I have to confirm something?



happens automatically. shit, it will probably happen while you aren't even online. when you sign in you will either receive the pokemon you wanted or have to go check on it and then receive the pokemone ( if they traded you).


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> happens automatically. shit, it will probably happen while you aren't even online. when you sign in you will either receive the pokemon you wanted or have to go check on it and then receive the pokemone ( if they traded you).



thats pretty convenient. would be a drag if you had to wait hours for someone else to accept a trade.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 13, 2009)

What's the best elemental punch for Metagross to have at battle tower?


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2009)

Depends on what your other moves are and what other pokemon you bring.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Misdreavus pek.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an HP Fighting Misdreavus. EEEEEEEPIIIIIIIIIIC.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

Misdreavus is my favorite non legendary pokemon.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2009)

Misdreavus has always been a favorite of mine, too. The first Misdreavus I bred was a Perish Trapper. It was the perfect Blissey bait and counter.

_Yeah let me switch my Blissey with impunity.

Oh shiiii-- _


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

MrHo said:


> What's the best elemental punch for Metagross to have at battle tower?



probably ice punch to deal with it's ground type weakness.



Platinum said:


> I love Misdreavus pek.



it is pretty epic.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> it is pretty epic.



You know it .

Pain Split is an awesome move if you know how to properly use it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 13, 2009)

Misdreavus is pretty, and quite useful. Kind of like Starmie


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

Sableye is my fave non-legendary.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sableye is my fave non-legendary.



Sableye is no Misdreavus though .


----------



## Hentai (Aug 14, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> 100/120/120/150/100/90 sure looks similar to 90/120/100/150/120/100.
> 
> Palkia can also take advantage of being paired with the most common Uber, but Dialga looks cooler





omg laser pew pew! said:


> They all have 680 total stat points and Palkia is the most commonly used because when he's paired up with Kyogre then he's an absolute beast. He's also faster than either Dialga and Giratina


Interesting, well what i meant is strength-wise. In every game I had I always beat the Palkias of my friends with my Dialgas, simply because my pokemon are extremely drilled on Sp.Attack, or Attack. (depending on the attacks the pokemon uses).


In the end I dont really choose between them anyway, I make a team, and in that team I mostly have all 3 dragons integrated anyway.
+Darkrai, +some HM Whore, +some Bird to fly.


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 14, 2009)

Well that would be because Dialga resists water and is neutral to dragon attacks while Palkia is vulnerable to dragon.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sableye is my fave non-legendary.





Platinum said:


> Sableye is no Misdreavus though .



spiritomb is the best


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> Sableye is my fave non-legendary.



I Prefer Gengar myself.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 14, 2009)

2shea gengar get it in!


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 15, 2009)

Ditto is my favorite non-legendary


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 15, 2009)

Snorlax is teh best.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 15, 2009)

The best non-legendary in my opinion is Weavile, my friends. It's not the greatest pokemon in terms of stats, but its my current favorite.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine is Raichu. I love electricity and Raichu reminds me a pet I had.


----------



## Kek (Aug 16, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> spiritomb is the best



I go by aethetics, and Spiritomb does not please my eyes.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2009)

I gots me a working FireRed. :WOW Let the Great Migration begin.


Although this migration will pale in comparison to the one when I get my hands on another DS.


Linkdarkside said:


> does any one know were i can get all pokemon sprites including all the shiny ones?


Bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net has most of them. Serebii.net has them as well, I believe.


----------



## Future (Aug 17, 2009)

Charizard is the best non- legendary. Bellyzard just rapes.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 17, 2009)

SD Lucario fucks everything up.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 17, 2009)

I still don't have the national dex xDD..I want to migrate now!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my team that I have currently.

Starmie
Tyranitar
Torterra
Mismagius
Magnezone
Staraptor

I think it's a pretty well balanced team .


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

replace torterra with shaymin


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

You never replace your starter pokemon .


----------



## Munak (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish I could unlearn the tiers. 

So I could make an all-fire team. Fire pokemon needs some love, ya know? 

Infernape
Blaziken
Charizard
Moltres
Magmortar
And a Tyranitar

There's nothing cooler than a Tyranitar. A Glalie, perhaps, but that's semantics.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an all Psychic team that I use on occasion. It owns everyone .


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 19, 2009)

No Ninetails in the fire team?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2009)

Perish song is such an awesome move. Especially when you are battling someone and they are down to their last, strongest pokemon, while you have at least two pokemon left. Using that move always pisses people off .


----------



## Munak (Aug 20, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> No Ninetails in the fire team?



Too pretty, mate. 

I could never march that cute Pokemon on the frontlines.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 20, 2009)

I got a somewhat dark team. Its pretty cool, but I can barely fight anyone and win. Houndoom PWNS, though.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 23, 2009)

I need to ask some advice about a Pikachu I have. I bred it with a Light Ball to get Volt Tackle, and at level 48 with a Naughty Nature it's stats are as follows:

HP: 99
Att: 86
Def: 42
Sp. A: 58 (or 116 with the Ball if it still doubles it, 87 if it's x1.5)
Sp. D: 40
Spd: 96

Now my question is; at level 48, should I be surprised with how low these stats are? Or are Pikachu's generally this weak. I have the Light Ball, so breeding another one with Volt Tackle won't really be a pain.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 23, 2009)

Vasp said:


> I need to ask some advice about a Pikachu I have. I bred it with a Light Ball to get Volt Tackle, and at level 48 with a Naughty Nature it's stats are as follows:
> 
> HP: 99
> Att: 86
> ...



Is it EV trained? If it is, then that's really weak for that level.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 23, 2009)

It is pretty weak. But I trained Pikachu until it was about that level. You may want to use a Thunderstone and evolve it. That'll work quickly at raising some stats. That and use some status gain items. I dont know the plans people come up with to gain max stats, but I am able to gain some stats fairly quickly.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 24, 2009)

@Jugglenaut: Ahh, thanks for the input. No I haven't EV trained it. I haven't really dabbled in that area all to much honestly, but I may give it a go with another Pichu. 

@Axel: I was considering using the stat gain items, but they have a limit of what? 9 each or so? Not really enough to make a detrimental difference I figured. And I'm hesitant to evolve my Pikachu as I'd like to make use of the Light Ball. And according to Bulbapedia, that item also doubles the Attack stat as well as the Special Attack stat in DPP, giving me all the more reason to not evolve it I suppose.

At this point, I think I may just breed another one with a more Sp. Att aimed Nature and look into EV training it and see how that goes.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting my platinum over to EV train my pokemon.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 24, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> I'm thinking of starting my platinum over to EV train my pokemon.



Why would you have to start over? 

It's much better and way easier to do when you've beaten the Elite Four at least.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 24, 2009)

True. I should just finish, then worry about it.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 24, 2009)

yes ya should lol... besides it'll give yu something to do even aftert the battling...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2009)

MrHo said:


> Why would you have to start over?
> 
> It's much better and way easier to do when you've beaten the Elite Four at least.


and the power items in the BF make it even easier.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay so I got the two orbs for Diagla and Palkia how do I make them appear at the Spear Pillar?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 24, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Okay so I got the two orbs for Diagla and Palkia how do I make them appear at the Spear Pillar?


After talking with Cynthia's grandmother, the old lady in Celestic Town, portals should appear when you return to Spear Pillar with the two orbs.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont remember having to talk with the grandmother tho  i just went back whenever i found them...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 27, 2009)

When you get to the Spear Pillar, you fight Dialga first. Then, leave and return to fight Palkia. I thought you fight them one after the other, without leaving. But, I tested that, and it worked, so...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2009)

I caught Palkia with a single quick ball, must be my lucky day .


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Aug 30, 2009)

^palkia and dialga have the same catchrate as a chatot >D


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 30, 2009)

That's wierd. A chatot, huh?


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 5, 2009)

_Whats the best nature for a Salamence_


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Depends on the stat you want to lower. If you want to lower certain stats and increase others, you must use different natures. Preferably, you want an attack-raising nature. I think.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 5, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Whats the best nature for a Salamence_



I would say adamant for its attack stat or modest for its sp attack stat.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Wait... Doesnt it have a higher Attack stat than special atk?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 5, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Wait... Doesnt it have a higher Attack stat than special atk?



Yea but I just mentioned modest in case he wanted it to be a special attacker instead of a physical one.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought so.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 5, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Wait... Doesnt it have a higher Attack stat than special atk?


Yes. But it also has a great Special Attack stat of 110, which makes Modest a viable option for something like a Choice Specs set, but Latias being available does make the point of doing so questionable, but if you can't get your hands on one, or not a good one anyway, Salamance still does it very well. It can also run Lonely/Naughty for a mixed set. It really just depends on what your team needs and what role you want Salamance to serve on it to satisfy that need.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

Alright. I usually use mine as a spare Flyer, but it has gotten me through a few tight spots.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 5, 2009)

_I need a Salamence to deal out huge amounts of damage 

But I don't want a Garchomp as my psudo legendary and I can't find larvatar yet , so I'm going with bagon 
_


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

TYRANITAR+MEWTWO=AWESOMENESS.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm dissapointed they made Garchomp uber, it fits perfectly with one of my teams.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't use it much, but it is awesome. My friend thinks its cute.


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know about Garchomp, but my Sceptile does comfortably at the tier it is right now. 

He's my star Pokemon.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 10, 2009)

_I love my Froslass 

It owns all those fruity garchomp users  _


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone here battle on wi-fi?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 11, 2009)

My friend does, depending on the strength of the battler he's against.


----------



## theoriginalnejihyuga (Sep 11, 2009)

hey there! man everyone here is now pretty much a friend to me. (any friend of pokemon is a friend of mine) i guess ill start buy listing my diamond/platinum teams.

diamond-

Alakazam lvl.100
Stats-inner focus/razor claw/hp-263/atk-155/def-141/sp.atk-311/sp.def-198/speed-331

Moves
-psyco cut
-psychic
-shock wave
-recover

Rhyperior lvl.75
Stats-solid rock/wide lens/hp-208/atk-209/def-233/sp.atk-109/sp.def-131/speed-124

Moves
-horn drill
-hammer arm
-rock wrecker
-megahorn

Dusknoir lvl.72
Stats-pressure/lax incense/hp-179/atk-197/def-206/sp.atk-114/sp.def-212/speed-111

Moves
-shadow punch
-mean look
-night shade
-payback

Honchkrow lvl.73
Stats-insomnia(wish i had super luck)/wide lens/hp-253/atk-208/def-90/sp.atk-202/sp.def-105/speed-144

Moves
-night slash
-dark pulse
-fly
-steel wing(used to be roost till i accidentally deleted it forgetting it was a tm)

Sceptile lvl.73
Stats-overgrow/rose incense/hp-224/atk-140/def-141/sp.atk-181/sp.def-137/speed-215

Moves
-leaf blade
-giga drain
-night slash
-leaf storm

Heatran lvl.74 (cant wait to get magma storm)
Stats-flash fire/charcoal/hp-238/atk-163/def-170/sp.atk-227/sp.def-184/speed-156

Moves
-earth power
-lava plume
-fire spin(to be replaced with magma strom)
-fire fang

Pokedex - Seen-482 / Obtained-453  almost there!!


Platinum team will be posted as soon as soon as i beat the elite four(my entire team is lvl.60-62) and dont you be hatin on my bibarel!! he has helped me loads! especially with last resort.


----------



## theoriginalnejihyuga (Sep 11, 2009)

its a little late but i should mention that i have already beaten platinum but some idiot/f*****g theif named Jovoni Canti stole it last school year. i got it back but he had already restarted it. and i had put about 234 hours into it too!!


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 11, 2009)

theoriginalnejihyuga said:


> its a little late but i should mention that i have already beaten platinum but some idiot/f*****g theif named Jovoni Canti stole it last school year. i got it back but he had already restarted it. and i had put about 234 hours into it too!!



lol, this is funny.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 11, 2009)

lmfao. DAMN YOU JOVONI CANTI!!! 

 i'd steal too if i had a name like that.


----------



## theoriginalnejihyuga (Sep 11, 2009)

what really sucks is that i have a class with him this year. and its spelled jovani(not that he deserves to have his name spelled right). its just my way of spreading the word and hoping that somebody knows him so maybe they can TP his house or even better cause property damage...


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 12, 2009)

So no one wants a piece of me on wi-fi?


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

i just started 

who wants to give me a shiny gastly ?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 12, 2009)

Kyo. said:


> i just started
> 
> who wants to give me a shiny gastly ?



What's in it for me?


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

my eternal love, a bidoof and a rep.

its a great deal, you should take it.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 12, 2009)

Kyo. said:


> my eternal love, a bidoof and a rep.
> 
> its a great deal, you should take it.



I have one nicknamed Shin Chan lol, I'll give it to you if you really want to trade.


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

you'll give me a shiny gastly? 

really?

well fuck yeah.

my FC:  3610 0247 9651


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 12, 2009)

Kyo. said:


> you'll give me a shiny gastly?
> 
> really?
> 
> ...



Mine is 3351 7289 4897


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

awesome, how do we do this?

im kinda new to online trading and stuff.


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

thnks dude


----------



## theoriginalnejihyuga (Sep 12, 2009)

all you guys are lucky. i dont have a place to connect to wi-fi...


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 12, 2009)

so sorry          .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't find my power cable! My battery is dead!!!!

But I just started playing this again. Restarted my game from the begining. Who wants to help me turn my Kadabra into an Alakazam?


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 13, 2009)

i have a hunter and a kadabra who need help too


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll help people with trades if they need it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2009)

Today i migrated Bagon,Ho-oh and 4 Zigzagoons all holding TMs from Ruby

the Bagon is a modest one whit 25 SPD IV and 25 SPA IV.

gonna train him and see if can take out the BF.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Still don't have an ac adaptor. Everyone only has DS"s, no DSi's...


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't see the point in getting a DSi if you already have a DS Lite.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2009)

Would it be naive of me to ask if somebody here would help me trade some of my Diamond Pokemon to my Platinum game?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll help, my fc is 4984 2793 3266.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2009)

Gin said:


> I'll help, my fc is 4984 2793 3266.



I'm at your mercy. Please don't screw me over.

Here's what let's do. I trade you the Pokes (from Diamond), I turn off my Diamond game, turn on my Platinum game, and you give me back my Pokes. 

Platinum FC: 0689-2146-3816
Diamond FC: 4639-8234-9865

You want anything for doing this for me? I can clone you a Regi, or just give you my Regigigas, or you could request something.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm online now.


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you SO much, dude. I've been wanting to do that for a long time.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 17, 2009)

No problem man.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2009)

I need help trading my Kadabra to evolve it. Anyone willing to trade and trade back?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll help Black Draco, my fc is 4984 2793 3266.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't available when you got online.

My FC is: 4729 4796 4904


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll get on now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm on now.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 19, 2009)

It says your fc is wrong.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2009)

Something happened and they reset my Palpad.

Here's the new one:
5156 2252 2655


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2009)

You're a star. First time having an Alakazam.

BTW, I like your Pokemon names.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 19, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> You're a star. First time having an Alakazam.
> 
> BTW, I like your Pokemon names.



Thanks, no problem man.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok guys. I am a looooooooongtime Pokemon player, and have trained and bred a lot of Pokemon. But now I'm (finally) getting into competitive play.

I've known about EVs and shit for a long time, but have now finally read a guide on it and I _think_ I have it down. But just to check.

If I defeat a Machop I get 1Atk EV.
But when will the EV be added to my stat?
Let's say I start out with a freshly bred Adamant Scyther(First one hatched as Adamant, go me) and defeat let's say....8 Machop. When does the extra stat boost occur? On level up? Or does it just happen?

And one more thing, what's a good Pokemon spread for a team?
I was checking Smogon's OU list and decided a team, but then I checked they were all just sweepers. So what's a good setup?

Like:
2 Sweepers
1 Phys Wall
1 Spec Wall
1 Cleric
1 Baton passer

Or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 19, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> If I defeat a Machop I get 1Atk EV.
> But when will the EV be added to my stat?
> Let's say I start out with a freshly bred Adamant Scyther(First one hatched as Adamant, go me) and defeat let's say....8 Machop. When does the extra stat boost occur? On level up? Or does it just happen?


The EV won't really be added at any particular time; EVs take effect gradually on the way up to Level 100.



> And one more thing, what's a good Pokemon spread for a team?
> I was checking Smogon's OU list and decided a team, but then I checked they were all just sweepers. So what's a good setup?
> 
> Like:
> ...


It's not really good to think in spreads like that, as you're team won't really be unified and instead will be all over the place, having no real "goal" to accomplish (offensive teams), nor would it really be set around stopping the opponent from obtaining their "goal" (defensive/stall teams). Instead, it's better to build your team around, in the case of an offensive team, a particular sweeper and have the other Pokemon slots be stuff that will take care of the Pokemon your sweeper is weak to, opening up an opening in your opponent's team that you can use to sweep the rest of the team. 

For example, let's say that your team's center is a Dragon Dance Tyranitar that lacks Aqua Tail. In this case, something that might really be annoying for your TTar is a Hippowdown, so you'll want something to pick that off like perhaps Brozong. Things like Lucario might also be annoying, so perhaps pick something like a Choice Scarf Heatran to take care of them. And keep going like that until you have a team going. Once you have a team, check to make sure you don't have too many common weaknesses or anything like that. If you do, try and replace one of the members with something else that would fulfill the same role (picking off the same DDtar counter), but get rid of the weakness. And go like that.

Beyond that, the lead position is a real critical one, so you'll want to make sure you're first Pokemon is something that should be able to get things going for you. Depending on the case, this may just be something like Azelf@Focus Sash to try and get Stealth Rocks up, for some extra damage. Or instead, you might try a "lure" to try and get your opponent to switch out one of their counters to your "center." For example, if you have a center weak to fire attacks like SD-Scizor, you might have it be the lead to try and get your opponent to bring out their Infernape, you getting in a Swords Dance as they do so, and then switching a Scarf'd Heatran in to take the predicted fire attack. And so forth.

Put all of this together, and you've got a team. To sum it up, the key point is this: When making a team, just make sure that your Pokemon actually have synergy with each other and are all there to help each other out to try and achieve some goal, and aren't just being plopped there. If you can do that, your team should turn out fairly well. Of course, it may take some practice to get it right and even then not all teams will work so well, but you should get the hang of it with a few tries.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 19, 2009)

I need some opinions..I just got a Shiny Stone which can evolve my Roselia. The thing is, it's level 42 and if I evolve it it won't learn the remaining two moves in its possible moveset (those being Aromatherapy & Synthesis) but I want it to have better stats, 'cause right now it's the weakest in my party because it hasn't evolved. What should I do =x


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 19, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I need some opinions..I just got a Shiny Stone which can evolve my Roselia. The thing is, it's level 42 and if I evolve it it won't learn the remaining two moves in its possible moveset (those being Aromatherapy & Synthesis) but I want it to have better stats, 'cause right now it's the weakest in my party because it hasn't evolved. What should I do =x



It depends, are you actually interested in it learning those moves?


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 19, 2009)

I kinda want Synthesis, but I'd have to truck through 5 more levels to get it. And plus, I have Giga Drain which generally sucks as an attack, but it does heal a nice amount.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 19, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I kinda want Synthesis, but I'd have to truck through 5 more levels to get it. And plus, I have Giga Drain which generally sucks as an attack, but it does heal a nice amount.



I would say let it evolve now because look at it this way, if you're in the situation to use synthesis then your Roserade must be out on a pokemon that doesn't have the advantage on it, so you might as well use Giga Drain on them because you can heal AND do damage at the same time, not to mention synthesis varies in how much you recover with the weather condition.

Just think, if it's out on a Tyranitar, the sandstorm would lessen the recovery effect on synthesis, so why waste your time on that when you could be attacking with a super effective move and recovering more with Giga Drain?


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 19, 2009)

Shiron said:


> The EV won't really be added at any particular time; EVs take effect gradually on the way up to Level 100.
> 
> It's not really good to think in spreads like that, as you're team won't really be unified and instead will be all over the place, having no real "goal" to accomplish (offensive teams), nor would it really be set around stopping the opponent from obtaining their "goal" (defensive/stall teams). Instead, it's better to build your team around, in the case of an offensive team, a particular sweeper and have the other Pokemon slots be stuff that will take care of the Pokemon your sweeper is weak to, opening up an opening in your opponent's team that you can use to sweep the rest of the team.
> 
> ...



That was very helpfull, thanks alot for that.
I'm gonna start deciding on my lead Pokemon then.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I need some opinions..I just got a Shiny Stone which can evolve my Roselia. The thing is, it's level 42 and if I evolve it it won't learn the remaining two moves in its possible moveset (those being Aromatherapy & Synthesis) but I want it to have better stats, 'cause right now it's the weakest in my party because it hasn't evolved. What should I do =x



If you're just playing through the story then there is absoutely no need for either of those moves, save yourself the Shiny Stone for a good natured-properly EVed pokemon and simply use potions.

Synthesis on Roserade isn't a great idea as she is very frail, other than a good special defence, she has abysmally low HP and defense so she's likely to be OHKOed by physical attacks most of the time and possibly could survive a few special attacks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Ok guys. I am a looooooooongtime Pokemon player, and have trained and bred a lot of Pokemon. But now I'm (finally) getting into competitive play.
> 
> I've known about EVs and shit for a long time, but have now finally read a guide on it and I _think_ I have it down. But just to check.
> 
> ...


make sure to get the power items in the battle frontier they give 4 EV on a spesific stats plus the ones of the pokemon you defeated.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 20, 2009)

K, finally got my DS working. Who wants to help me make an Alakazam?!? Any other good pokemon I should raise that evolve from trade?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll help Blitzomaru, my FC is 4984 2793 3266.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> K, finally got my DS working. Who wants to help me make an Alakazam?!? *Any other good pokemon I should raise that evolve from trad*e?


Rhyperior


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 20, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Rhyperior



This, and Scizor.
I have both in my ingame casual team and they are utter rapists.
Scizor bullet punching things after a Swords Dance or two is just


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2009)

Gengar, Scizor and Kingdra are my three favorite three trade pokemons 

Don't like Rhyperior since any type of special attack (especially a water or grass attack) will make him not very alive


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gengar, Scizor and Kingdra are my three favorite three trade pokemons
> 
> Don't like Rhyperior since any type of special attack (especially a water or grass attack) will make him not very alive



Yea but with maxed out hp and the solid rock ability it should be aight.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2009)

Rhyperior is Godly! 

Even the 4x super effective attacks hurt him less than anyone else. It's the best physical wall in the game and is easily up there with special walls as well. I'm not even sure if he can be one-shotted with stuff like Hydro Cannon and Frenzy Plant.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Rhyperior is Godly!
> 
> Even the 4x super effective attacks hurt him less than anyone else. It's the best physical wall in the game and is easily up there with special walls as well. I'm not even sure if he can be one-shotted with stuff like Hydro Cannon and Frenzy Plant.



Yea especially if sandstorm is active to give it a sp def boost.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't you people realize just how small 55 special defence is. 

And he's no where near the best physical wall in the game. Rock is an extremely terrible typing and he has lots of weaknesses. He might not get one-shotted but lots of moves are SE against him


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't you people realize just how small 55 special defence is.
> 
> And he's no where near the best physical wall in the game. Rock is an extremely terrible typing and he has lots of weaknesses. He might not get one-shotted but lots of moves are SE against him



His high hp helps out his low sp def, and with rock solid SE moves don't pose that much of a problem.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2009)

Blissey has high HP as well but any resonable physical move still maims her because her abysmal defence will result in her taking more damage 

Solid Rock reduces 2x to 1.5x and 4x to 3x. He is also weak to 3 of the most strongest attacking moves, Ground, Fighting and Ice with a double weakness to the Grass and Water (with the latter being also one of the best typings).


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Blissey has high HP as well but any resonable physical move still maims her because her abysmal defence will result in her taking more damage
> 
> Solid Rock reduces 2x to 1.5x and 4x to 3x. He is also weak to 3 of the most strongest attacking moves, Ground, Fighting and Ice with a double weakness to the Grass and Water (with the latter being also one of the best typings).



Actually solid rock reduces 2x to 1.33x and 4x to 2.66, and only super effective physical moves do any real damage to Blissey that it can't just heal off.

Also, sandstorm would increase it's special defense too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Only fighting moves hurt Blissey?

Okay, I'm not going to even bother talking anymore if you think that.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only fighting moves hurt Blissey?
> 
> Okay, I'm not going to even bother talking anymore if you think that.



It would basically heal off the damage from nuetral physical type moves while it has your physical sweeper crippled with thunder wave, especially if Blissey has full hp.

I didn't say only fighting type physical moves are the only ones that hurt Blissey, but they're the only reliable physical moves to take down Blissey.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 21, 2009)

No, most solid physical attacks from a Poke with high attack stats can take out Blissey in my experience.  Special attacks are usually worth less than shit, though.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 21, 2009)

What do you guys think of this Cradily as a Special Wall?


Cradily Careful Nature/ Leftovers/ Suction Cups
Evs: 252hp, 160def, 96spd
- Rock Slide
- Recover
- Toxic
- Earthquake

Rock Slide and Earth Quake give me nice coverage, and Recover is to heal. Toxic is to poison the pokemon unaffected by the Toxic Spikes I'm hoping to have down.(Layed down by a Tentacruel)

And a sidequestion, can I just EV train a wild Pokemon or is it better to breed one? Because I was sifting trough my Pokeboxes for a Tentacruel I once caught to breed me a Tentacool, but noticed that it had the right nature anyway.(Calm)


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I've got a problem.

I met Mespirit and then it ran off, I got the marking map app but it won't show where it is on the map. Any ideas why?


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 21, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I think I've got a problem.
> 
> I met Mespirit and then it ran off, I got the marking map app but it won't show where it is on the map. Any ideas why?



Are you sure you're using the right map?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2009)

The ones with the pictures in the corner.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 21, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> The ones with the pictures in the corner.



It ran away when you saw it in its cave, right?


----------



## delirium (Sep 21, 2009)

> It's the best physical wall in the game and is easily up there with special walls as well.



Skarm will always and forever be the best wall. It has MUCH superior typing and the quintessential move EVERY wall must have in order to even be thought of as a wall, a recovery move.

Also, Solid Rock is way overrated and seasoned players have exploited it.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Blissey has high HP as well but any resonable physical move still maims her because her abysmal defence will result in her taking more damage
> 
> Solid Rock reduces 2x to 1.5x and 4x to 3x. He is also weak to 3 of the most strongest attacking moves, Ground, Fighting and Ice with a double weakness to the Grass and Water (with the latter being also one of the best typings).



I was looking at Rhyperior as a tank, not a wall.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2009)

Gin said:


> It ran away when you saw it in its cave, right?



Yeah, like it should. I even went by to the cave and it wasn't there.

EDIT:
Scratch everything I said. It's working now.


----------



## Baks (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anybody have snubull, delibird or corsola?  I really need them for my dex.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> What do you guys think of this Cradily as a Special Wall?
> 
> 
> Cradily Careful Nature/ Leftovers/ Suction Cups
> ...



Wait until HGSS gets released then Cradily gets access to Curse as well. Coupled with sandstorm and some sort of recovery move and Cradily will become a strong mixed wall in UU


----------



## Baks (Sep 22, 2009)

Can anyone please help me out with my pokedex?

Also am looking for some cloners too, I really need my ambipom, lugia and deoxys cloned too.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 22, 2009)

Just to clarify, will a lv1 Pokemon with a Exp.Share get EV's?
Like, I beat a Machop with my lv 100 Delibird(Don't ask) and I have a Magikarp@Exp.Share in my team, will it get the 1 Atk EV?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Just to clarify, will a lv1 Pokemon with a Exp.Share get EV's?
> Like, I beat a Machop with my lv 100 Delibird(Don't ask) and I have a Magikarp@Exp.Share in my team, will it get the 1 Atk EV?



Yes, Magikarp will get EVs through the EXP Share


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, Magikarp will get EVs through the EXP Share



HmHm
Thank you very much. Now I can begin EV training my Team I am going to make.
Would you mind taking a look at my team?
This is my first time constructing a competitive team and most sets are "stolen" from Smogon, I tried to go for a balanced team.
(Team is in no Particular order, but the Lead is Gyarados)

Pokemon team:



[Electivire]
[Nature]Adamant
[Power] Motor Drive
[Item] Expert Belt
[Set] Physical Attacker
[EV spread] 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe 
[Moveset]
~ ThunderPunch
~ Ice Punch
~ Cross Chop
~ Earthquake

[Gyarados]
[Nature] Adamant
[Power] Intimidate
[Item] Life Orb
[Set] Offensive
[EV Spread] 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe 
[Moveset]
~ Dragon Dance
~ Waterfall
~ Stone Edge
~ Earthquake 

[Gengar]
[Nature] Timid
[Power] Levitate
[Item]Life Orb
[Set] Standard
[EV Spread] 4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe 
[Moveset] 
~ Shadow Ball
~ Thunderbolt
~ Focus Blast
~ Hypnosis

[Blissey]
[Nature] Calm
[Power] Natural Cure
[Item] Leftovers
[Set] WishBliss
[EV Spread] 252 Def / 80 SpA / 176 SpD 
[Moveset]
~ Wish
~ Softboiled
~ Flamethrower 
~ Toxic 

[Gliscor]
[Nature] Jolly
[Power] Hyper Cutter
[Item] Yache Berry
[Set] SupportPass
[EV Spread] 252 HP / 40 Atk / 216 Spe
[Moveset]
~Rock Polish
~Earthquake
~Roost
~Baton Pass

[Kingdra]
[Nature] Adamant
[Power] Swift Swim/Sniper
[Item] Leftovers
[Set] OffenseSleepTalk
[EV Spread] 168 HP / 188 Atk / 152 Spe 
[Moveset] 
~ Rest
~ Sleep Talk
~ Outrage
~ Dragon Dance


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

To be honest, I'm not much of a team builder. I'd say delerium or Shiron are much better than me and can critique much more in-depth than I can 

From what I do know, Gyarados lead's aren't very common and if they do it's recommended that they carry Taunt to prevent the opposing lead from setting up Stealth Rocks (which is a very very important thing to do). However Gyarados has a slow base speed and more common leads (like Azelf and Infernape) can easily set up Rocks before either exploding or u-turning out to a counter. Hypnosis is a bit iffy  since it's 60% again in Platinum and only should use Focus Blast with Substitute. To be honest, with Bullet Punch Scizors everywhere, it would be a bit suicidal to have Gengar without substitute. 

As for the team, I'm not the best but I think if it was a rain team then it could do really well. Kingdra with Swift Swim can sweep teams, Electivire using Thunder does more damage than him using Thunder Punch, Gyarados wouldn't mind the stronger waterfalls while Gliscor can wall opposing electric users. If you do go rain dance then I'd probably recommend a vaporeron with Wish instead of Blissey. 

Also get something that can reliably counter Scizor, Salamence and Heatran. They're the three most used pokemons in OU. Gyarados can switch into most of Heatran's attacks without much issue and KO with earthquake (maybe Waterfall in rain as well). Gyarados can also counter Salamence with Ice Fang if Gyarados has already danced once but the idea of relying specifically on Gyarados to counter two common and strong mons isn't a good idea, especially since he's a Life Orb user.

Also you'll need some kind of fire attack in there. It's the best thing against Scizor (who are everywhere) as well as a backup move against all the steels. That said, you do have Gyarados and Gliscor who are both solid Scizor but having a fire attack wouldn't hurt

But blah, I don't know. I'm not good at making teams. Wait for delerium or Shiron.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I beat Platinum last night, not really sure what to do next.  I guess collect some of my favorites and try chaining for shinies to prepare for HG/SS.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 24, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Well, I beat Platinum last night, not really sure what to do next.  I guess collect some of my favorites and try chaining for shinies to prepare for HG/SS.



How about you EV train so I can whoop ya ass in some battles


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 24, 2009)

So I was wondering, If I traded all my pokemon to a friend and they traded them back, would I get the EXP boost? Cause I'm leveling and some of my pokemon are taking forever!

That being said, if someone wouldn't mind helping me traded my Scyther, Haunter and Machoke back and forth so I can evolve them, I'd be happy!!

My friend code is 

3996 5865 0915

Max


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope. Won't work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

EXP boost is only for trainers with pokemon that don't have the same trainer ID

So no, it doesn't work. I've tried it with a Gengar, Alakazam and Golem


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 24, 2009)

ive caught my first shiny lol. 

...a shiny tentacool 

need to finish the main adventure and try to get on this competition shit. show u lil kids something. definitely gonna try to mix this shiny tentacruel in the mix...its real gay tho. its lavender....and i caught it in a heal ball....lol.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 24, 2009)

Gin said:


> How about you EV train so I can whoop ya ass in some battles



I'm not sure how to EV train or battle competitively.  You'd beat me easily.   Some guy just ripped me off a chimchar though.  Traded him a female eevee too.

I do have a shiny charizard though...I love him


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 25, 2009)

Can anyone help me with my WiFi problems?
I have this Nintendo USB Connector, and my DS does see it.
However, when it does a connection test it will not connect to the Internet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a similar problem.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 26, 2009)

What did you guys use your Master Ball on? I'm thinking of using it on Mesprit 'cause it's getting really annoying chasing it around. But is there a better option?

Also, if I release it from the cave and then don't chase after it..say continue to the E4 etc..will it still be running around later?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 26, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> What did you guys use your Master Ball on? I'm thinking of using it on Mesprit 'cause it's getting really annoying chasing it around. But is there a better option?
> 
> Also, if I release it from the cave and then don't chase after it..say continue to the E4 etc..will it still be running around later?



You can release Mesprite and still beat the elite 4 then go back to catching all the runners.

What I did was release Mesprit, beat the elite 4, release Articuno/Zapdos/Moltres, release Cresslia, then I went to Valley Windworks and went left and right to make all the runners change places until they showed up at one of the two routes I was on.  Then I threw quick balls until I caught them.  I've only got Mesprit and Moltres left to get.  Saving my Master Ball for something else.

Should clarify about the runners.  The runners change places on routes every time you move to a new zone/building.  So what you do is find two routes with grass that you can move between very quickly.  Valley Windworks and the route to the left of it is very nice for this.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahh, thanks for the advice. I've got Mesprit down to low health but it jumps right of any ball I throw at it. I don't know if I want to use my masterball on it just yet, so I think I'm going to go to the last gym while I'm at it. Maybe to the E4.

But it's probably a good idea to release all of them at once, that way it's less chasing in the end. It's frusterating x.x


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2009)

Use a Pokemon with arena trap ability or an attack that stops the foe from fleeing the battle.


----------



## delirium (Sep 27, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> HmHm
> Thank you very much. Now I can begin EV training my Team I am going to make.
> Would you mind taking a look at my team?
> This is my first time constructing a competitive team and most sets are "stolen" from Smogon, I tried to go for a balanced team.
> ...



Too standard. No reliable physical wall. No real lead (and leads can make or break). No steel/ice to counter dragons (Electivire doesn't count. There's no way in hell he's countering Mence or flygon). No Fire attack to hit steels.

Electivire/Gyara combo sucks, IMO. Mainly because Electivire sucks. Falls into the same line as rhyperior from the last page, overrated. People jumped on it' ability (Motor Drive) and the fact that it hits basically everything for SE damage, but what's a speed boost when any decent physical wall forces him out? I personally liked 'Vire mixed. But only for the surprise factor. But even if you do go that route, once they know he falls into the same problem, easily walled. Cress, Rotom and Latias wall and wear it down.

Gyara as a lead needs to be bulky and have taunt. I can already see your team getting raped by Baton pass/Stall teams.

Gengar wants substitute and a healing item. With it's speed you can sleep, sub up and get two hits on anything that doesn't have a priority move or scarf leaving him protected from status and priority moves while getting a hit in before switching out for move annoyance later on.

Blissey is straight. You MIGHT wanna go bold for tank physical hits a little better since not much investment is needed with it's broken HP and SpD.

I'm not even sure what the point of having a speed passer on your current team is for.

Kingdra is good. That's a real nice set. 



Black Drako said:


> Use a Pokemon with arena trap ability or an attack that stops the foe from fleeing the battle.



Arena Trap doesn't work on levitaters/fliers.

For runners the best pokemon to use is Gardevoir holding a scope lens. It has synchronize to give the pokemon the nature you want, access to mean look to keep it from running and Hypnosis to sleep and make catching (somewhat) easier.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 27, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Ahh, thanks for the advice. I've got Mesprit down to low health but it jumps right of any ball I throw at it. I don't know if I want to use my masterball on it just yet, so I think I'm going to go to the last gym while I'm at it. Maybe to the E4.
> 
> But it's probably a good idea to release all of them at once, that way it's less chasing in the end. It's frusterating x.x




Try a plain pokeball. I caught a Mewtwo with one once. And the legendary birds, even though neither would be captured by a Great or Ultra ball. I had at least 30 of both, and 5 pokeballs. Maybe it's just my own good luck, though...


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 28, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Ahh, thanks for the advice. I've got Mesprit down to low health but it jumps right of any ball I throw at it. I don't know if I want to use my masterball on it just yet, so I think I'm going to go to the last gym while I'm at it. Maybe to the E4.
> 
> But it's probably a good idea to release all of them at once, that way it's less chasing in the end. It's frusterating x.x



No Problem.  Just keep trying, that masterball is worth alot more than the frustration of the legendary runners breaking out of balls.  Try quick balls or dusk balls if it's night.  Also - You might want to try a wobbufet if you have one.  I'm not sure if it's ability will stop levitating/flying runners but it might be worth a shot.



> Try a plain pokeball. I caught a Mewtwo with one once. And the legendary birds, even though neither would be captured by a Great or Ultra ball. I had at least 30 of both, and 5 pokeballs. Maybe it's just my own good luck, though...



It's totally random.  Every pokemon has a catch rate and different pokeballs have a different multiplier for catching it.  The normal Pokeball is really the weakest pokeball.   

Yeah, you got pretty lucky.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2009)

I just started randomly playing Pokemon again. I currently have Pearl from the new gen games. My main question is, are the differences in Platinum worth getting? I just beat the Elite 4, apparently I last saved over a year ago at the Pokemon league champion battle.

On a random note, I <3 my shiny Alakazam.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Platinum is much better, the only real differences between them (a few select pokemon) doesn't make up for all the other differences that Platinum has


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Platinum is much better, the only real differences between them (a few select pokemon) doesn't make up for all the other differences that Platinum has



^This.  Besides, even if you get Plat, you'll still have your old Pearl to play.  Lots of changes with Plat, it's worth getting.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2009)

I might pickup a copy of Platinum within the next week or so. I've never actually played the game competitively, I don't really like the idea of using certain Pokemon because I am required to. I haven't really looked into what makes a good competitive team. (Other than knowing about EVs.)

Opinions and suggestions for movesets for the following team in competitive play:

_
Arcanine
Snorlax
Tyranitar
Milotic
Jolteon
Dragonite
_

I usually just play with my friend, if I battle others, but wouldn't mind trying competitive play. Still trying to get a few other friends of mine playing Pokemon, one of them doesn't like the idea of the new games and wants to wait for HGSS to be released in English, but doesn't realize he can get older Pokemon he likes. Considering I have FireRed and can most likely trade him eggs of what he wants anyways, well once he obtains the national dex.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> Try a plain pokeball. I caught a Mewtwo with one once. And the legendary birds, even though neither would be captured by a Great or Ultra ball. I had at least 30 of both, and 5 pokeballs. Maybe it's just my own good luck, though...


Sometimes when I'm trying to catch a legend that isn't running I throw some plain Pokeballs at it for lulz. I don't think I've ever caught one in it though. xD



Kaze no Kathius said:


> No Problem.  Just keep trying, that masterball is worth alot more than the frustration of the legendary runners breaking out of balls.  Try quick balls or dusk balls if it's night.  Also - You might want to try a wobbufet if you have one.  I'm not sure if it's ability will stop levitating/flying runners but it might be worth a shot.


I'll try to save it then. I do have one that I never used on my Leaf Green that I could transfer over if I became that desperate..but I probably will save them. I don't have a Wobbuffet, but the guys on the last page said Arena Trap won't work on runners. I do have a Nosepass with Block..would that work? But there's no way I can make it faster than Mesprit unless I trained it for ever.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2009)

Oak's Letter is now available on Wi-Fi Mystery Gift to NA Platinum players. Already got my Shaymin, but where exactly in Floaroma Town am I suppose to go for the Gracidea...

Edit: Never mind. Got it!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 28, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Oak's Letter is now available on Wi-Fi Mystery Gift to NA Platinum players. Already got my Shaymin, but where exactly in Floaroma Town am I suppose to go for the Gracidea...



There's a girl standing outside the Pokemon Center who gives you the flower.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2009)

Shirō Kazami said:


> There's a girl standing outside the Pokemon Center who gives you the flower.


Yeah, just found that out. Coulda sworn I talked to her when I had Shaymin in my party though. Oh well.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

did the shaymin event for platinum came out already?


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 28, 2009)

_Hahahahahahaha I jus caught my shaymin with one pokeball  _


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> did the shaymin event for platinum came out already?


Yeah, started just today actually and the event stays until November 8 so there's plenty of time to get Shaymin.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

I still have to beat the E4 

My in-game team is a lot more fail than I planned it to be @_@..I wonder if I can win.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

What's your team?


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

Ehh warning, it sucks.

Empoleon - 46 @ Quick Claw
-Mist (thought it took away stat changes, was wrong xD)
-Surf
-Ice Beam
-Shadow Claw

Girafarig - 46 @ Mind Plate
-Psychic
-Crunch
-Baton Pass
-Stomp

Luxray - 46 @ Magnet
-Crunch
-Roar
-Charge
-Thunderbolt

Altaria - 46 @ Dragon Fang
-Fly
-Dragon Dance
-Dragonbreath
-Take Down

Rapidash - 47 @ nothing
-Bounce
-Take Down
-Fire Blast
-Flame Wheel

Roserade - 46 @ Big Root
-Grasswhistle
-Giga Drain
-Leech Seed
-Petal Dance

I can't beat Volkner with this team, just tried xD. Probably would have been able to if he would stop using items. In my team, I have a lot of shitty moves, like Take Down for example. I'm hesitant to use TMs though, but I do have most of them. Biggest letdown is Altaria as she has no good moves whatsoever, and won't learn a solid dragon attack until 52 ><...bah. Girafarig & Roserade have horrible defense and die pretty much immediately.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Get a Gible and a Gyarados

I'm not kidding when I say this but those two will quite easily solo the Elite 4, actually Gyarados alone is more than enough to solo the Elite 4. 

Girafarig, Rapidash and Altaria are pretty sub-par. The rest are fine, I've used them myself and they have been great. If you want a fire pokemon then catch a Houndour and then evolve it into Houndoom, it's a great mixed attacker


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

Gyarados is a bit OU for my tastes..but thanks for the advice. And I hate dark types. Plus, I already have 2 with Crunch (XDD)..I actually find Rapidash to be pretty stable. 

I really should drop Girafarig though and probably Altaria. I would like to have a Psychic on my team though..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Gyarados is a bit OU for my tastes..but thanks for the advice. And I hate dark types. Plus, I already have 2 with Crunch (XDD)..I actually find Rapidash to be pretty stable.
> 
> I really should drop Girafarig though and probably Altaria. I would like to have a Psychic on my team though..



The only psychic type I need is my shiny Alakazam. 

But really, I use Pokemon I don't like a whole lot to beat the E4. After you get the national dex you can make the team you really wanna use.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Gyarados is a bit OU for my tastes..but thanks for the advice. And I hate dark types. Plus, I already have 2 with Crunch (XDD)..I actually find Rapidash to be pretty stable.
> 
> I really should drop Girafarig though and probably Altaria. I would like to have a Psychic on my team though..



So you want to beat the game and intentionally restrict your options to inferior pokemon?


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

Bah, you'll bring your "shiny Alakazam" up on every occasion, won't you?

I know I shouldn't be this way, but I can only use Pokemon I like or at least kind of like. Otherwise I feel I'm cheating myself.



> So you want to beat the game and intentionally restrict your options to inferior pokemon?


Yes, that's exactly it. I've done it in every other version, but in this gen it's not working to my favor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Well have it your way then


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2009)

I intend to. Unless I can't pull it together by before the time this event ends, then I'll have it your way ;D


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmmm sorry didn't meant to come off as such a douche. I'll try and critique and give some better feedback

Main problem with your team is that it's too 'samey'. In general you have some similar weaknesses.

Empoleon - Not bad, Surf and Ice Beam are pretty much the important ones for him. I'd give him Drill Peck as well and drop Mist (a terrible move for single player). Shadow Claw is a bit pointless since there's nothing it hits that Crunch doesn't hit for SE damage

Girafarig - hard since he has bad attacking stats with a relatively mediocre attacking moves. Maybe Reflect and Thunder Wave to make it better support?

Luxray - Not bad, nothing here that I would change.

Altaria - Hmmmmmmmmm.........try to get it to lvl 54 where it gets Dragon Pulse.

Rapidash - I recommend giving it Megahorn (it can learn it by the move re-learner) for coverage

Roserade - Get rid of Grasswhistle since it's pretty unreliable (55% is very shoddy). Try to get it Sludge Bomb


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2009)

If you can't get past Volkner, you should catch a Hippopotas or a Gligar. They should be able to help you out not only because of their electric immunity, but also because of their toughness. It's already been mentioned, but a Gible would also be useful.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 28, 2009)

Honestly?  Garchomp sweeps Volkner.  Torterra will as well.  RyRy, if you want my Torterra I'm not using you can borrow him for Volkner/Elite 4.  

In other news, gonna SR for shiny Shaymin.  Stopped earlier today cause my thumb started hurting by pressing both of the stupidly small start and select buttons on the DS.  Let's hope it doesn't take forever.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Shiny Shaymin is like one of the few shinies that I actually like. If you get good IVs as well then massive respect


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Think I should try and grab a sychronizer?  If so, what nature should I go for?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

Go here for some move-set ideas

I'd say either Modest or Timid since he's largely a special attack so sacrificing his attack is fine


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm I see.  I'll go for Modest then.  I'm not gonna start getting into competitive battling for awhile, so I'm mostly doing it for good trading material.  Plus I just want to catch a shiny.  

Off to trade for a Modest Synchronizer.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

shaymin is uber though


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Well there is an ubers "tier", but thats more of a banlist from OU apparently.  Plus, a legendary is worth something.  A shiny legendary with a good nature even more.


----------



## Baks (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anyone give me a free sunkern and/or corsola?  I really need them for the dex.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hmmm sorry didn't meant to come off as such a douche. I'll try and critique and give some better feedback
> 
> Main problem with your team is that it's too 'samey'. In general you have some similar weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Good ideas, thank you. I definitely should get Megahorn, as I never use 2 of Rapidash's moves. I think Empoleon will learn Drill Peck soon, so that will replace Mist for sure. Hard to part with Grasswhistle though..I like to have at least one status giving attack. But then if I get Thunder Wave for Gira, I do have a Sludge Bomb TM..hmmmm. Thank you for the suggestions =3..



FFLN said:


> If you can't get past Volkner, you should catch a Hippopotas or a Gligar. They should be able to help you out not only because of their electric immunity, but also because of their toughness. It's already been mentioned, but a Gible would also be useful.


Ohh I do like Gligar. I trained everyone up one level and was able to beat Volkner with 3 surviving this morning xP. 



Kaze no Kathius said:


> Honestly?  Garchomp sweeps Volkner.  Torterra will as well.  RyRy, if you want my Torterra I'm not using you can borrow him for Volkner/Elite 4.


Thanks for the offer but I'd feel like I was cheating xp. Good luck on SRing your way to shiny Shaymin =D! Let us know if you get it.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Good ideas, thank you. I definitely should get Megahorn, as I never use 2 of Rapidash's moves. I think Empoleon will learn Drill Peck soon, so that will replace Mist for sure. Hard to part with Grasswhistle though..I like to have at least one status giving attack. But then if I get Thunder Wave for Gira, I do have a Sludge Bomb TM..hmmmm. Thank you for the suggestions =3..
> 
> 
> Ohh I do like Gligar. I trained everyone up one level and was able to beat Volkner with 3 surviving this morning xP.
> ...



Np.  What's your team for the Elite 4?  If you don't have a Garchomp, you can catch a gabite in victory road at levels 45ish or so IIRC.  It's seriously worth it, I wouldn't have cleared the Elite 4 without mine.

And I've been SRing Shaymin since I got my Modest Umbreon to synchronize with.  So...8-9 hours total so far?  Just gotta keep at it.  

Edit:
ROFL, RyRy, You must be good luck!  Just got my Shiny Shaymin!  And it's Modest as well!  Hell yeah.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 29, 2009)

My team is on the previous page. And no, I don't have Garchomp. I'll get one and maybe a Gyarados if I get desperate. I was thinking of replacing my Girafarig with a Steelix..but meh.

Haha, I have been told I have good luck =33. Congrats on it, and a good nature! But 8-9 hours? That's some dedication. Probably why I don't have any shinies. I want a shiny Horsea most of all though. Maybe I'll try and get one in HGSS..


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> My team is on the previous page. And no, I don't have Garchomp. I'll get one and maybe a Gyarados if I get desperate. I was thinking of replacing my Girafarig with a Steelix..but meh.
> 
> Haha, I have been told I have good luck =33. Congrats on it, and a good nature! But 8-9 hours? That's some dedication. Probably why I don't have any shinies. I want a shiny Horsea most of all though. Maybe I'll try and get one in HGSS..



Oh, it took no time at all comparatively.  The odds are 1/8000 or so, so I got reeeeeeeally lucky.  

I just bred my synchronizer last night, and got started SRing at around...6 this morning.  Pretty tired now though, excitement of getting my first shiny is keeping me up though heh.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

this might sound bad and don't take offensive to what I'm about to say but just get someone to pokesav it for you <.< save you alot of time. Of course pokesav it with legit stats


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> this might sound bad and don't take offensive to what I'm about to say but just get someone to pokesav it for you <.< save you alot of time. Of course pokesav it with legit stats



Pokesav for what?  I've got my shiny Shaymin already, there is nothing to hack.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> My team is on the previous page. And no, I don't have Garchomp. I'll get one and maybe a Gyarados if I get desperate. I was thinking of replacing my Girafarig with a Steelix..but meh.
> 
> Haha, I have been told I have good luck =33. Congrats on it, and a good nature! But 8-9 hours? That's some dedication. Probably why I don't have any shinies. I want a shiny Horsea most of all though. Maybe I'll try and get one in HGSS..



If you get a Garchomp then I recommend something like the following

Sword Dance - Dragon Claw/Rush - Dig - Random filler attack

Steelix isn't bad since he's an excellent physical wall. You can put him out there to take some hits and then use potions to heal up the rest of your team.

Have you considered a Starly/Staraptor? He's quite easily the best starter bird and has access to some very strong moves to use his his high attack and speed. Also has intimidate (trust me, you'll come to love intimidate) to help weaken the enemy


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a Staravia for the first half of the game then switched to Altaria. 

So I'm about to go to the E4 and I was wondering which HMs I need? I only put Surf & Fly on my main team so if need others (which I'm sure I will..bahh I hate HMs)..I'll need to bring the appropriate Pokemon. Jasmine said Waterfall, and I'd bet on Strength?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2009)

Rock Smash, Strength, Waterfall.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 29, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I had a Staravia for the first half of the game then switched to Altaria.
> 
> So I'm about to go to the E4 and I was wondering which HMs I need? I only put Surf & Fly on my main team so if need others (which I'm sure I will..bahh I hate HMs)..I'll need to bring the appropriate Pokemon. Jasmine said Waterfall, and I'd bet on Strength?



You need Rock Climb too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

The best solution is to keep a specific pokemon that has nothing but HMs on it and take him on it. This is better than giving your team some bad moves


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, the best Poke for this is Biberal.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

And get a Tropius as well since he can learn Fly, Cut and Defog


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 29, 2009)

Why can't the designing board just get rid of all HMs, turn Surf/Waterfall into TMs, and then make all HMs built in items like the bike and running shoes? I hate lugging a stupid Bibarel/Nidoqueen (Yes, I used a Nidoqueen as an HM slave. I can almost feel the cries of horror) wherever I go.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)

Well really, just having 5 pokemon with 1 HM slave is still enough to beat the game. And in the case of Surf and Waterfall, those two are actually very strong moves and I don't want to give them to only 1 mons


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Why can't the designing board just get rid of all HMs, turn Surf/Waterfall into TMs, and then make all HMs built in items like the bike and running shoes? I hate lugging a stupid Bibarel/Nidoqueen (Yes, I used a Nidoqueen as an HM slave. I can almost feel the cries of horror) wherever I go.



It adds a tactical element in choosing what to have in your team and what moves to replace for a HM which in necessary for game progression.

That's how I see it.

Or you could cheat it and use a HM slave like we do.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

IF they removed surf what water will we all use!? HYDRO PUMP!?!?!?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 29, 2009)

It would stay as a TM, like Flash. Because we all really would miss Flash if it was removed.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 29, 2009)

I use a Machop which has Rock Smash, Rock Climb & Strength. I'll put Waterfall on some random. That means I can only carry 4 of my team for now. Yikes xD

But I do think HMs are a major downfall of the games. They force you to jack up your team in some way, whether it's putting bad moves on good Pokemon or including a Pokemon you wouldn't normally want.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 29, 2009)

So I just beat the Elite 4. By accident.....

I've been trying to get a lapras via trade for about a week 1/2 now, but since I didn't know about that you can only trade pokemon you've seen, that was a bust. So I decided to go with sneasel as my ice pokemon for now. Unfortunately, the Sneasel I caught was low level and kept getting killed, and my dumbass friend accidentally traded my sneasel for a syther that A) wasn't wearing a metal coat and B) Had my exp share on it. SO I couldn't really level up my sneasel in time. And now I have no exp share...

I was using Birabel as my HM Slave, so when I got to the pokemon league, I removed him and had my team or Staravia, torterra, alakzam, luxray, and rapidash. Since I had no ice pokemon, I tossed in a legenday (Giratina). Made it to the 3rd trainer and got my ass whooped. Was tired and went to try again before bed last night, and was looking for a pokemon to replace Staravia with that I could start leveling up that day. Scrolled over the scyther and it was level 86!. So I rechallenged the elite 4 and beat almost all of them with that one scyther....


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

CHECK THE SCYTHER'S STATS AND NATURE, if its good keep and evolve it to scizor, lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 29, 2009)

Or better yet, see if you can breed your own when your done.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I just beat the Elite 4. By accident.....
> 
> I've been trying to get a lapras via trade for about a week 1/2 now, but since I didn't know about that you can only trade pokemon you've seen, that was a bust. So I decided to go with sneasel as my ice pokemon for now. Unfortunately, the Sneasel I caught was low level and kept getting killed, and my dumbass friend accidentally traded my sneasel for a syther that A) wasn't wearing a metal coat and B) Had my exp share on it. SO I couldn't really level up my sneasel in time. And now I have no exp share...
> 
> I was using Birabel as my HM Slave, so when I got to the pokemon league, I removed him and had my team or Staravia, torterra, alakzam, luxray, and rapidash. Since I had no ice pokemon, I tossed in a legenday (Giratina). Made it to the 3rd trainer and got my ass whooped. Was tired and went to try again before bed last night, and was looking for a pokemon to replace Staravia with that I could start leveling up that day. Scrolled over the scyther and it was level 86!. So I rechallenged the elite 4 and beat almost all of them with that one scyther....



Not sure if you still want it, but if you like I can breed you a lapras.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

I think when I get Platinum, I'm gonna breed a bunch of Pokemon from my Pearl game for me to use. 

I also just realized a few days ago I got a shiny Monferno aswell. Gotten it over the GTS. Didn't even realize until yesterday.

I'm gonna have ...  Piplup, Chimchar, Gible, and not sure on the others, I want a good Pokemon to use that can learn fly, but I used Staraptor in Pearl and want a change, as I always use them birds you find at the start in basicly every Pokemon game I play. I'd go with Turtwig as to have all three starters on my team, but I'm tired of him, from using Torterra to wtfpwn the E4 in Pearl.

I wonder if filling in the remaining members of my team with Eeveelutions, as I never really use them. Except for Espeon way back in G/S. (Eevee and his evolutions aren't only available in the national Dex, right?)

I'd be more inclined to get Platinum sooner if my friend got it. I wanna battle him with my uber team I'll level in Platinum, by picking and choosing Pokemon I can breed from Pearl. 

But, I'd probably give him whatever Pokemon he wants too, cause well, it would be much more fun to have my Gible kill his Gible.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I think when I get Platinum, I'm gonna breed a bunch of Pokemon from my Pearl game for me to use.
> 
> I also just realized a few days ago I got a shiny Monferno aswell. Gotten it over the GTS. Didn't even realize until yesterday.
> 
> ...



All the eeveelutions are available in the Sinnoh Dex.  So no worries there if that's what you want.

As for flyers, Crobat is pretty nice.  He can fly I think...  In any case as long as you have Gible you can sweep the game


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> All the eeveelutions are available in the Sinnoh Dex.  So no worries there if that's what you want.
> 
> As for flyers, Crobat is pretty nice.  He can fly I think...  In any case as long as you have Gible you can sweep the game



I remember pwing the champion's Garchomp with Palkia's spatial rend.

More like if I didn't I'd get owned.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I remember pwing the champion's Garchomp with Palkia's spatial rend.
> 
> More like if I didn't I'd get owned.



Indeed.  Can't get Palkia/Dialga in Platinum until after the Elite 4.  No harm in using Giratina though.  

And yes, Cynthia's Garchomp is ridiculous.  My own Garchomp had to Dragon-Claw it 3-4 times to KO it.  

Actually, her whole damn team is ridiculous.  Minus Roserade.  It's pretty easy.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Indeed.  Can't get Palkia/Dialga in Platinum until after the Elite 4.  No harm in using Giratina though.
> 
> And yes, Cynthia's Garchomp is ridiculous.  My own Garchomp had to Dragon-Claw it 3-4 times to KO it.
> 
> Actually, her whole damn team is ridiculous.  Minus Roserade.  It's pretty easy.



The rest of her team was pretty easy for me, man I love leech seed, it's awesome, that and Torterra's EQ took out Lucario with ease. Let me mention again, leech seed is awesome.

But, if I do decide to get a team of just Eeveelutions... I've never done that before. hmm...


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> The rest of her team was pretty easy for me, man I love leech seed, it's awesome, that and Torterra's EQ took out Lucario with ease. Let me mention again, leech seed is awesome.
> 
> But, if I do decide to get a team of just Eeveelutions... I've never done that before. hmm...



I think I was under-leveled.  I remember breezing up to Cynthia for the most part then panicking cause she brought her Garchomp out after I KOed Spritomb.  

My Torterra didn't have leech seed.  Don't remember what I got rid of it for.  My end set on it was Wood Hammer/EQ/Crunch/SR IIRC.  And I have no idea why I put SR on it. 

I've never either, but the eeveelutions are pretty good.  Get a flyer and gible, then fill the rest of your team out with eeveelutions.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

I was actually thinking of having Zubat as my flier, cause I've never actually used him before, I don't think.

In Red, I used Pidgeot, in Silver I used Pidgeot, in Ruby I used Swellow, and now in Pearl, I used Staraptor. 

Crobat will be a nice change. And looking on Serebii, Crobat can learn fly to get me around. 

I do have a thunderstone in Pearl, what would be a good level to evolve an Eevee into Jolteon?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I was actually thinking of having Zubat as my flier, cause I've never actually used him before, I don't think.
> 
> In Red, I used Pidgeot, in Silver I used Pidgeot, in Ruby I used Swellow, and now in Pearl, I used Staraptor.
> 
> ...



I've never used Crobat, but he's pretty good.  Plus you always need a flyer.

I would evolve it right off the bat really.  No reason not to.  Look on smogen for a decent move-set though, I've never used a Jolteon before.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

What about a team of... 6 dittos! Pure genius! 

... I want a flying eevee evolution.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> What about a team of... 6 dittos! Pure genius!
> 
> ... I want a flying eevee evolution.



I want a Ghost and a Dragon myself.  Umbreon and Glaceon are my favorites so far though.  Shiny Umbreon is by far the best looking shiny imo.

I should do a full Eeveelution team in Soul Silver.  There's seven though, so one's gotta sit out.  Hrm...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I want a Ghost and a Dragon myself.  Umbreon and Glaceon are my favorites so far though.  Shiny Umbreon is by far the best looking shiny imo.
> 
> I should do a full Eeveelution team in Soul Silver.  There's seven though, so one's gotta sit out.  Hrm...



If I had to have one sit out, it'd probably be Leafeon, just cause. Though I can't do Soul Silver without Cyndaquil. 

I'm totally gonna have a Rattata in SS, just so I can have it follow me around. 

I know I am def having Gible in my Platinum team from the start, go go level 1 Gible. I'm also gonna have Piplup, Chimchar and Zubat. So that leaves 2, with one being taken by Jolteon. I dunno what else I should have for spots 5 and 6. 

What's a good HM slave?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> If I had to have one sit out, it'd probably be Leafeon, just cause. Though I can't do Soul Silver without Cyndaquil.
> 
> I'm totally gonna have a Rattata in SS, just so I can have it follow me around.
> 
> ...



Bibarel takes care of your HM slave needs.

So lets cap it up.
HM slave
Gible ->  Garchomp
Piplup -> Empoleon
Chimchar -> Infernape
Zubat -> Crobat
Jolteon

Surf/Waterfall are actually good moves depending on whether Empoleon is physical or special, so no problems there except deciding on that.

Fly isn't great, but it's still not terrible.  No real problems there.

That's six.  Unless you wanted a 6th member for the Elite 4.  In that case...I'd go with...Gengar.  Gengar is full of awesome and win.

That look good for you?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Bibarel takes care of your HM slave needs.
> 
> So lets cap it up.
> HM slave
> ...



Yup. Looks awesome. Gengar seems cool, I was thinking of having a team with Machamp, Alakazam, Gengar and Golem one day. I <3 trade evolve Pokemon. It sucks my only shiny I've caught myself is a pink Alakazam, man, when that shiny Abra appeared, I was certain the game would be like, HAHAH I TELEPORT! but then my Pokeball worked and I was like, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Yup. Looks awesome. Gengar seems cool, I was thinking of having a team with Machamp, Alakazam, Gengar and Golem one day. I <3 trade evolve Pokemon. It sucks my only shiny I've caught myself is a pink Alakazam, man, when that shiny Abra appeared, I was certain the game would be like, HAHAH I TELEPORT! but then my Pokeball worked and I was like, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



I've never encountered a random shiny, and I've been playing pokemon since it came out.  

Anyway, that team up there should have no problems getting through platinum and the elite 4.  Just be sure to be leveled and all.  Around 10 levels below the Champion and you'll be good with plenty of healing items.

Platinum's Elite 4/Champion are overall lower in levels, but they improved the A.I and movesets, so it's overall harder.  Still shouldn't be a problem for you though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I've never encountered a random shiny, and I've been playing pokemon since it came out.
> 
> Anyway, that team up there should have no problems getting through platinum and the elite 4.  Just be sure to be leveled and all.  Around 10 levels below the Champion and you'll be good with plenty of healing items.
> 
> Platinum's Elite 4/Champion are overall lower in levels, but they improved the A.I and movesets, so it's overall harder.  Still shouldn't be a problem for you though.



So, the A.I is beyond just pissing you off with a full restore right when you're about to KO Garchomp? 

It's more fun when it's harder too. Battle Frontier is >>> Battle tower, right? I've never played any of the games with Frontier enough to actually get there.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> So, the A.I is beyond just pissing you off with a full restore right when you're about to KO Garchomp?
> 
> It's more fun when it's harder too. Battle Frontier is >>> Battle tower, right? I've never played any of the games with Frontier enough to actually get there.



Well, the A.I is just more intelligent overall in general.  Like, Cynthia isn't against switching out and stuff.

Haven't done any of that stuff.  But I read that Battle Frontier/Battle Tower is all about EV'ed trained pokemon.  That gets into competitive stuff which I don't know how to do.  It's pretty tough at first.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 30, 2009)

I've never encountered a random shiny either


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I've never encountered a random shiny either



It sucks doesn't it?  Just glad I can WIFI trade for them now.  I suck at pokeradar.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys'll find a shiny Pokemon one day.

I've done some stuff in Battle tower. Not anything online, but you can play against the CPU. I think there is a wi-fi part for it too, not sure. 

I did like, 2v2 battles, with a CPU on my team, also did it once with my friend, teamed up with him. Have to win 7 fights in a row. You get healed/PP replenished after each battle. 

But, that's in Pearl, Platinum has Battle Frontier. Which I think is a much better and more improved version. But I've never done it myself.

Now, if you guys found a shiny Pokemon , would you use it on your team, regardless if it sucked? I think I would.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> You guys'll find a shiny Pokemon one day.
> 
> I've done some stuff in Battle tower. Not anything online, but you can play against the CPU. I think there is a wi-fi part for it too, not sure.
> 
> ...



Well, I've got a shiny Charizard that I leveled up to 36.  I quickly realized it was a mistake, but I'll finish leveling it up sometime.  

I've also got a Shiny-Shaymin with a good nature and IVS that I SRed for yesterday.  It can actually do well competitively I think, but I'm not gonna use it.  It's great trade material though.

If I get a shiny Umbreon I'd use it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

I just looked up shiny Umbreon, doesn't look too bad, but then I looked at shiny Espeon, and my god is that thing ugly. Big green... thing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2009)

Every Pokemon game I've played since Chrystal at every replay I've found at least one shiney, I found two in one replay of Chrystal.

I just haven't found one in Platinum, yet.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Every Pokemon game I've played since Chrystal at every replay I've found at least one shiney, I found two in one replay of Chrystal.
> 
> I just haven't found one in Platinum, yet.



I hate your luck. 

Just traded for a couple of events, and got my Shaymin cloned.  If anyone wants one lemme know.

Also got a shiny psyduck and sableye for one


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Every Pokemon game I've played since Chrystal at every replay I've found at least one shiney, I found two in one replay of Chrystal.
> 
> I just haven't found one in Platinum, yet.


i never found a random shiny and i have G/K/R/Pt. in the emeral ROM i got a shiny Zigzagoon but that was a ROM


havent tryed the poke radar  hunt for shiny yet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my shiney in Diamond through PokeRadar.

It takes time and a lot of repels but if you really want one that's the best way.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Meh, I just trade for shinies.  That's the best way IMO.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

I once encountered a shiny pokemon once and I didn't know what it was and I ran instead, I forgot what pokemon it was though


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> I once encountered a shiny pokemon once and I didn't know what it was and I ran instead, I forgot what pokemon it was though



I've heard that story alot.  I'm glad it's never happened to me.  

Although I should probably not be glad that I've never encountered a random shiny.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 30, 2009)

I've never found a shiny either, and I've been playing since the days of Red & Blue (although there weren't shinies in those..)

I'd like to maybe try the PokeRadar sometime though =3..


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I've never found a shiny either, and I've been playing since the days of Red & Blue (although there weren't shinies in those..)
> 
> I'd like to maybe try the PokeRadar sometime though =3..



Be warned that it's hard.  I've gotten my chain up to 18 or so before it broke.  It's more of a pain than I'm willing to put up with.  I'll just end up trading for whatever shinies I want.  

I do kinda wish I were better at chaining though.  I want a shiny Magmar.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

the more I read this threat the more I want to battle

btw, I can pokesav for anyone if you want *cough*


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> the more I read this threat the more I want to battle



I want to collect some more shinies.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

Are shiny Pokemon statistically weaker than normal Pokes?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Are shiny Pokemon statistically weaker than normal Pokes?



Strength is based on stats which is influenced by Nature/IVs/EVs.  Being Shiny has nothing to do with stats IIRC.

If you can find a Shiny with perfect IVs and a proper nature then go nuts.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Are shiny Pokemon statistically weaker than normal Pokes?



Gen 2 shinies were stronger on average statwise than normal pokemon, and that's about it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

How do you train IVs


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 30, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> How do you train IVs



AR
....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 30, 2009)

IVs is basically the 'genetics' of each individual pokemon, they are set when a pokemon is capture or born and cannot be changed. They however can be influenced by breeding pokemon from parents with good IVs 

Really, it's fifteen times harder than EVs so get your head about EVs first then try tackling IVs


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 30, 2009)

_How do you even figure out the IV values though _


----------



## FFLN (Sep 30, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _How do you even figure out the IV values thought _



There are on-line calculators that I used to use, but now, I just use my AR to display their IVs and EVs while in-game. Saves me time when figuring out which Pokemon to keep and which to cut loose.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

getting good nature AND 31 IVs in a specific stat is hard work, no joke


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2009)

@Kaze - how do you trade for shinies if you don't have any to begin with? It seems like people with shinies always want a shiny in return. Or maybe an IV trained Poke..

I hate breeding/hatching eggs so I haven't bothered too much with IVs.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> @Kaze - how do you trade for shinies if you don't have any to begin with? It seems like people with shinies always want a shiny in return. Or maybe an IV trained Poke..
> 
> I hate breeding/hatching eggs so I haven't bothered too much with IVs.



Well, the gamefaqs trading board for Diamond/Pearl/Platinum is filled with some pretty nice people.  If you ask for a shiny there politely someone will probably give you one.  That's how I got my first.

My second I got from SRing.  I've got a few more now, shiny psyduck/sableye/dragonite.

I've also got some events and a shiny event militoc.  It turns out that shiny shaymin I SR'ed was worth quite a bit.  

And yeah, getting a specific nature and 31 IVs in the stats you want is ridiculous.  Say for a special sweeper, you'll want 31 IV's in Special Attack and Speed in addition to either a modest or timid nature.  Someone told me the odds of a shiny pokemon having all that are around 500,000 to 1.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

Since I don't really play competitive online, I would use any shiny I find, even if it was a Pichu. 

And I hate you for having a shiny Dragonite.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Since I don't really play competitive online, I would use any shiny I find, even if it was a Pichu.
> 
> And I hate you for having a shiny Dragonite.



Lol, I'll see about cloning it and giving you one.  It's been EV'd and it's at 65.  It's likely I'll use it for ingame stuff.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

I really want all the starters from HGSS. Cause I can get Charmander, Squirtle, and Bulbasaur from my FireRed, and have a friend with Emerald.

I want to breed all the starters, would make me the world's greatest POKEMON BREEDER!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I really want all the starters from HGSS. Cause I can get Charmander, Squirtle, and Bulbasaur from my FireRed, and have a friend with Emerald.
> 
> I want to breed all the starters, would make me the world's greatest POKEMON BREEDER!



I've got every starter except for Chikorita and Treecko.  I wish I had a copy of firered or leafgreen though.  I'd like a Mewtwo and another set of the legendary birds.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I've got every starter except for Chikorita and Treecko.  I wish I had a copy of firered or leafgreen though.  I'd like a Mewtwo and another set of the legendary birds.



Yea, once I manage to get Charmander and Squirtle transfered over from FireRed, I'm gonna play through the game again. So I can get Mewtwo, etc


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

I caught a shiny Beldum in Diamond but had to use a Master Ball for it because it was going to kill itself with Take Down

It's a bad nature but I still use it because it looks awesome


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I caught a shiny Beldum in Diamond but had to use a Master Ball for it because it was going to kill itself with Take Down
> 
> It's a bad nature but I still use it because it looks awesome



I've heard horror stories about Exploding Shiny Gravellers and the like.  I used a masterball on that shaymin because I was nervous and didn't want anything to happen to it or my DS before I caught it.  

Luckily I've got a few extra so it's no big deal.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I've heard horror stories about Exploding Shiny Gravellers and the like.  I used a masterball on that shaymin because I was nervous and didn't want anything to happen to it or my DS before I caught it.
> 
> Luckily I've got a few extra so it's no big deal.



Man, that would suck, having it explode on you.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Man, that would suck, having it explode on you.



That's what you save your Masterball for.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

Meh, I didn't really think you needed to use a Masterball on Shaymin since he has a catch rate of 45. To put that into perspective, Dialga and Palkia has catch-rates of 30 and they're quite catchable with first-turn Quick balls 

But if you had more than one then that's fair enough


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Meh, I didn't really think you needed to use a Masterball on Shaymin since he has a catch rate of 45. To put that into perspective, Dialga and Palkia has catch-rates of 30 and they're quite catchable with first-turn Quick balls
> 
> But if you had more than one then that's fair enough



I think I three 3 Quick Balls then just gave in and used the Master Ball.  I can get more so no big deal.

Speaking of Dialga and Palkia...I need to go catch them.  I wonder if I should SR them for shinyness.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

The shiny dragon trio looks ugly, I wouldn't


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The shiny dragon trio looks ugly, I wouldn't



Urgh, you're right.  Dialga and Palkia look awful.  Giratina would look okay if it didn't have the retarded tan torso/legs. 

They would be good trading material but I've got plenty of that now.  I'll just catch them normally and be done with it.

So, let's get some other discussion going on.  What's everyone's favorite type?

Mine is Ice.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

My fav type is probably Fire or Electric.  

If I was a gym leader, I would probably pick Electric Pokemon.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 1, 2009)

Fire! 

They should make more fire/dark pokemon. Houndour and Houndoom aren't enough!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> My fav type is probably Fire or Electric.
> 
> If I was a gym leader, I would probably pick Electric Pokemon.



Electric is solid.  Only one weakness and it hits a couple of common types.

If Ice had one or two less weaknesses it would probably be close to the best type.  It's an awesome offensive type though.

Too bad Psychic doesn't completely dominate like it did in Gen-1.  



> Fire!
> 
> They should make more fire/dark pokemon. Houndour and Houndoom aren't enough!



Indeed.  I want Fire/Electricity myself.  Flaming lightning FTW


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze, whats an SR?

and a shiny event milotic o.O nice

I like dragon the best but if that doesnt count then I probably like grass the most.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Kaze, whats an SR?
> 
> and a shiny event milotic o.O nice
> 
> I like dragon the best but if that doesnt count then I probably like grass the most.



SR means Soft-Reset.  Left and Right Shoulder buttons+Start+Select at the same time to go back to the title screen.

Use it when your saved in front a legendary to quickly battle and reset when it isn't a shiny.

Yeah, the Milotic is a VGC event shiny.  It's really nice.

Can't blame you for picking Dragon.  It's pound for pound the best type overall.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

Dragon pokemon are OP. 

I think Dragonite is the coolest. He's one of my fav Pokemon. But Garchomp is way more OP, amirite?

Now, if Pokemon were real, what Pokemon would you guys want? I think Charizard would be good for robbing people.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Dragon pokemon are OP.
> 
> I think Dragonite is the coolest. He's one of my fav Pokemon. But Garchomp is way more OP, amirite?
> 
> Now, if Pokemon were real, what Pokemon would you guys want? I think Charizard would be good for robbing people.



Dragonite is in OU and Garchomp is banned, so Garchomp > Dragonite.  Plus, Dragon/Ground > Dragon/Flying.  Garchomp is a ridiculous beast of a poke.  He's so damn OP.

I want...Gengar.  He seems like a lot of fun.  Plus, he can help you walk through walls and stuff.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

Garchomp is banned?!!?? 

Damn him! And it seems like you can get traded Pokemon from the national Dex before you get the national dex. That's something I did not know.

My friend had a Ralts with the PokeDex Number "???"

He's got Diamond btw.

And I checked Bulbapedia, and Ralts isn't in the Sinnoh Dex in Pearl/Diamond, only in Platinum. Unless the website is wrong.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Garchomp is banned?!!??
> 
> Damn him! And it seems like you can get traded Pokemon from the national Dex before you get the national dex. That's something I did not know.
> 
> ...



That's correct.  Ralts is in the route before Hearthome City IIRC in Platinum, but not in D/P.

Bulbapedia is a trustworthy source.  I go there all the time for my info.

The National Dex only really matters for the GTS.  It has no bearing on Wifi trading.  For example, if you started a new game, I could trade you something like...Mewtwo right off the bat.  You wouldn't get the dex data for it, but you could have it in your party/boxes.

Yeah, Garchomp is banned competitively according to Smogen's rules.  You can use him if you don't use Smogen's rules however.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

Garchomp > tyranitar/salamence for sure. He is like a tyranitar with speed boost and combining him with tyranitar makes him even better


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, I traded for an Aerodactyl and I don't have the National Dex yet. As for starters, I have Ruby & LG so I could get a few from those =3. But only a few since I don't want to restart my games xD.

Did I mention I got owned by the E4?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Yeah, I traded for an Aerodactyl and I don't have the National Dex yet. As for starters, I have Ruby & LG so I could get a few from those =3. But only a few since I don't want to restart my games xD.
> 
> Did I mention I got owned by the E4?



I've got all the starters 'cept for Chikorita+Trecko so I could prolly get breed what you need.

What happened on your E4 run!?  I thought we had it all planned out!


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2009)

I can probably get you a Treecko...eventually. xD

I got to the Fire guy and lost xD, well I didn't technically lose but it got to the point where it was clear that there's no way I would beat the champion so I just turned off the game. Now I'm doing serious training. Haha.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I can probably get you a Treecko...eventually. xD
> 
> I got to the Fire guy and lost xD, well I didn't technically lose but it got to the point where it was clear that there's no way I would beat the champion so I just turned off the game. Now I'm doing serious training. Haha.



Hmm, you don't have any ground users on your team do you?  Too bad you don't have Garchomp, he sweeps all of his fire-types with Earthquake.  Torterra would too, but it's a bit riskier.

What levels were you at and what levels are you planning on grinding to?


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2009)

I think a big problem with my team is that Earthquake takes out half of it. Maybe even 4/6. Rapidash, Empoleon & Luxray. And since Girafarig sucks it goes down pretty easily to anything. But I found Psychic to be pretty useful and it's my only user. My team's around 50-53 now..I'm thinking of going to 55 and then trying again. Tempting to use rare candies =x

I caught a Gabite that I _could _train/use..


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I think a big problem with my team is that Earthquake takes out half of it. Maybe even 4/6. Rapidash, Empoleon & Luxray. And since Girafarig sucks it goes down pretty easily to anything. But I found Psychic to be pretty useful and it's my only user. My team's around 50-53 now..I'm thinking of going to 55 and then trying again. Tempting to use rare candies =x
> 
> I caught a Gabite that I _could _train/use..



Ditch the Girafarig and use that Gabite.  Staraptor would help with whatever is Earthquaking you.  You also gotta have a counter for Cynthia's Garchomp.  If half your team is weak against EQ that's three that's gonna die in one-shot before you can do anything.  

Too bad you don't have Articuno to avoid EQ and use Ice-Beam for a K.O.  Or maybe Lapras who can tank the hits and also use Ice-Beam.  It's gonna be tough.  

You could teach Empoleon Ice-Beam but it would be a waste because Garchomp would out-speed it easily and OHKO it with EQ.  

Too bad you don't have Torterra.  I couldn't make it through the game with Piplup, he's terrible IMO.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

That is true, your team is both slow and easily beaten by a single pokemon. Your sole pokemon that isn't killed by earthquake is instead killed by dragon claw from Garchomp 

Do you use potions or are you getting one-shotted?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That is true, your team is both slow and easily beaten by a single pokemon. Your sole pokemon that isn't killed by earthquake is instead killed by dragon claw from Garchomp
> 
> You can keep training them but you will need to be much higher levels since they are all largely very sub-par pokemon



Ah welcome back.

Being swept by a single pokemon sucks, but at least it's understandable when it's Garchomp.  Damn thing is ridiculous.

Seriously, train a single pokemon to bring to the E4 to counter her damn Garchomp.  It's that important.  Lapras with STAB Ice-Beam and Gyarados with Ice-Fang working off it's awesome attack both are good.

Lapras is bulky enough to take a hit and Ice-Beam OHKOs Garchomp.  Gyarados can probably take a hit and retaliate with a OHKO Ice-Fang, not sure on Gyaradoses defenses.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

IF I remember correctly gyrados has intimidate


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> IF I remember correctly gyrados has intimidate



Yeah, that would help as well regarding Garchomp, because he's mostly a physical sweeper.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

starraptor and gyarados in a double battle against someone with a garchomp fucks up its attack horribly .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

What you do with Gyarados is Dragon dance 6 times on Spiritomb (using potions to heal) then sweep her team. Nothing Cynthia has (or any other trainer in any games) can take on a 6xdanced Gyarados


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 1, 2009)

_Use the Froslass guys

Mine beats the shit outta any garchomp  _


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Hrm.  I never thought about DD.  I guess because I didn't use a Gyarados on my run through Platinum.

I never used Froslass either, but I like her typing.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 1, 2009)

_I find her to be garchomps pimp 

Her speed is higher and the all ice attacks hit 4X  
_


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll have to catch one and level her up and see if I like her.  I doubt I'll use her over Lapras though.

I love me some Lapras


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 1, 2009)

_Be sure to get a timid one 

I got so lucky that I was able to breed a female timid snorunt though  
_


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a female Snorunt in the boxes but it's Hardy.  

I'll have to breed it for a female timid, but that's no big deal.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2009)

I have Pokemon Platinum.

What do we talk about in here? Where to get pokemon or trade them?
(Sorry if I'm not suppose to be in here...)


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

MagitekElite said:


> I have Pokemon Platinum.
> 
> What do we talk about in here? Where to get pokemon or trade them?
> (Sorry if I'm not suppose to be in here...)



Talk about whatever.  Shinies/battling/trading/in-game stuff, etc, etc.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, well, is it okay that I just started Pokemon P?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

MagitekElite said:


> Oh, well, is it okay that I just started Pokemon P?



Yeah that's fine.  Might as well post here if you have any trouble and one of us can help you out.  Although as long as you have some kind of experience playing one of the former games you should be alright.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2009)

I've played all but the new ones. Like Diamond and Pearl. 
Red was my favorite, it was such a classic game 

I picked the tree...was that a good pick?


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 1, 2009)

_Eh I prefer the fire 

Thats just my personal favorite type to start with 
_


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Turtwig is a good starter.  D/P was biased more towards Chimchar because of the lack of good fire-types, but Platinum has Houndour/Houndoom so you can safely replace Chimchar.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2009)

When I play Pokemon, Grass is the way to go. The only problem I ever face, is fire types. Once I move pass that, I'm gold baby ;D

Chimchar scares me lol

Grass and ground are my favs 

@Nightmare:
I like you avatar and sig!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

MagitekElite said:


> When I play Pokemon, Grass is the way to go. The only problem I ever face, is fire types. Once I move pass that, I'm gold baby ;D
> 
> Chimchar scares me lol
> 
> ...



Luckily for you Turtwig evolves into a grass/ground dual-type.  So he could conceivably counter Fire-types with EQ if you like.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2009)

My in-game Torterra has Razor Leaf, Crunch, EQ and Rock Slide.

What do you think?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> My in-game Torterra has Razor Leaf, Crunch, EQ and Rock Slide.
> 
> What do you think?



Razor Leaf is terrible.  Ditch it for Wood Hammer.

Wood Hammer has 120 base power and it works off Torterras good Attack stat.

Razor Leaf is a low-power special attack that Torterra can't really work with.

Other than that it's a damn good set.  Just be sure to get Wood Hammer, it's really, really good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulbasaur was powerful with Razor Leaf. :
(Bulb is my fav Pokemon character :>)


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

MagitekElite said:


> Bulbasaur was powerful with Razor Leaf. :
> (Bulb is my fav character :>)



Well, Bulbasaur is more of an annoyer than anything.  Not sure how his final stats end up so I really can't say for sure.  He is my favorite grass-type starter though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2009)

He/she is actually really powerful and very useful, and then it would go Charmander.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Razor Leaf is terrible.  Ditch it for Wood Hammer.
> 
> Wood Hammer has 120 base power and it works off Torterras good Attack stat.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice.

Maybe I'll post the rest of my team some other time for some opinions.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Maybe I'll post the rest of my team some other time for some opinions.



No Problem.  If I can't give a good response, OMG pew pew can.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 1, 2009)

MagitekElite said:


> Bulbasaur was powerful with Razor Leaf. :
> (Bulb is my fav Pokemon character :>)



 something bout u man makes me weary lol. i dunno what it is lol.

well i just got pokemon platinum too like 2 weeks ago along wit DS. i just got badge 7. started with....the water pokemon lol, forgot its name.

bout to go to these team rocket like cats HQ and bomb that bit.

Current pokemon i shuffle:

Empoleon lvl 48 awesome typing. surprised me.
LuxRay 43 bombass attack just wish it was faster
StarRaptor 44, y the hell is this generic bird so good? 
HounDoom 43, meh. fire blast owns.
Lucario (i banked a female and people apparently say that worth something in trades, yay) lvl 41 sword dance then face palmin erybodylol
Gabite 34 finally solo'ing after it just learned dragon claw.

hm whores taking up mah fuckin slots: Tropius does damn near everything. Floatzel for water, and machoke for climbing

i'm bout to just go the rest of the way with gabite and pray he evolves b4 i hit the elite 4. What does that Dragon lady teach thats the ultimate dragon move? 

im saving all my tms and crap (well the ones i can't buy) since i want to go online with a properly trained team...don't want to lose anything i can't get again.

The music is on point in this game. The snow areas field music is awesome. I said oh shit to how different the Galactic Boss's music sounds. didn't sound so pokemonish lol. it was great.

i'm liking this game. been sneaking in a couple of sessions at work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

One thing you should really know is to understand the difference between a Special Attack and a Physical Attack.

Surf is a Special attack that is stronger than Waterfall but on Gyarados, Waterfall is without a doubt the better move because his Physical attack stat is massive while his Special Attack stat is simply deplorable

Don't be fooled simply because an attack has MASSIVE NUMBERS. Look at your pokemon's stats as well. Your pokemon's stats largely determine what you use with them, don't give a special move to a physical attack and so on


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> something bout u man makes me weary lol. i dunno what it is lol.
> 
> well i just got pokemon platinum too like 2 weeks ago along wit DS. i just got badge 7. started with....the water pokemon lol, forgot its name.
> 
> ...



That's a excellent team you have there, not much I could say to improve it.

Also Tropius + Bibarel is all you need for the HM slaves, Bibarel learns all the HMs that machoke and floatzel does


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's a excellent team you have there, not much I could say to improve it.
> 
> Also Tropius + Bibarel is all you need for the HM slaves, Bibarel learns all the HMs that machoke and floatzel does



thanks. i'm only nervous about some pokemon packing an earthquake down the line lol.

i didnt think bibarel could use rock climb. thats the only reason i had machoke lol. bout to switch now. thank u my gawd. i actually thought about testing bibarel out. dunno y i didn't. (i think cause floatzel just looked cooler lol.)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

He can learn Cut, Surf, Strength, Rock Smash, Waterfall and Rock Climb


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2009)

Bibarel can't learn Rock Climb, so you'll still need to keep a Pokemon around for that. You could always teach it to Gabite though. Nevermind, just checked. Yeah, he can learn it. If his move slots are already full though, you can teach Rock Climb to another Pokemon.



> Razor Leaf is terrible. Ditch it for Wood Hammer.
> 
> Wood Hammer has 120 base power and it works off Torterras good Attack stat.
> 
> ...



Regarding Razor Leaf, it is weak, but it's a physical attack, not a special attack. You might be getting it confused with Magical Leaf.

@RyRy Mini

You should just go back and catch a Gligar, train it, and then evolve it. That should you out, and you'll still have a team that you like. I think you'll have to teach it Earthquake though. I don't remember if it learns that on its own or not.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Ditch the Girafarig and use that Gabite.  Staraptor would help with whatever is Earthquaking you.  You also gotta have a counter for Cynthia's Garchomp.  If half your team is weak against EQ that's three that's gonna die in one-shot before you can do anything.
> 
> Too bad you don't have Articuno to avoid EQ and use Ice-Beam for a K.O.  Or maybe Lapras who can tank the hits and also use Ice-Beam.  It's gonna be tough.
> 
> ...


I do have Altaria to "protect" against Earthquakes..but it's obviously weak to Dragon Claw. Would Altaria be able to out-speed her Garchomp? I could also teach it Ice Beam. 

No one warned me about Piplup xD. But I don't regret it picking him. I can get through this..somehow! Maybe I should use a legendary. But I only have 3 x.x



omg laser pew pew! said:


> That is true, your team is both slow and easily beaten by a single pokemon. Your sole pokemon that isn't killed by earthquake is instead killed by dragon claw from Garchomp
> 
> Do you use potions or are you getting one-shotted?


Ouch, two bashes in the same sentence. I have Roserade who could survive an Earthquake..and maybe? a Dragon Claw. But I wouldn't have much of an offense against Garchomp. 

I don't use items in battle. I take the hits and then revive/heal after.



MagitekElite said:


> Bulbasaur was powerful with Razor Leaf. :
> (Bulb is my fav Pokemon character :>)


001, eh? I like that your favorite isn't one that's really strong. My favorite is Staryu =3



FFLN said:


> Regarding Razor Leaf, it is weak, but it's a physical attack, not a special attack. You might be getting it confused with Magical Leaf.
> 
> @RyRy Mini
> 
> You should just go back and catch a Gligar, train it, and then evolve it. That should you out, and you'll still have a team that you like. I think you'll have to teach it Earthquake though. I don't remember if it learns that on its own or not.


Razor Leaf doesn't have 100% accuracy if I'm correct..and that really messes it up IMO.

I should. But then I'd have to go through that dumb Victory Road cave again. I hate caves xD. I could just use Repel though then it wouldn't be so bad. It's evolution was another one I had a problem with in the E4. I kept thinking it was a Poison type. 

So if I were to catch a Gligar, I'd want Hyper Cutter and not Sand Veil, right? That way I can Swords Dance all I want


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I do have Altaria to "protect" against Earthquakes..but it's obviously weak to Dragon Claw. Would Altaria be able to out-speed her Garchomp? I could also teach it Ice Beam.



Altaria is slower than Garchomp so unless you Dragon Dance once, he'll 1HKO you.



> No one warned me about Piplup xD. But I don't regret it picking him. I can get through this..somehow! Maybe I should use a legendary. But I only have 3 x.x



Emploeon is a good pokemon, don't let anyone tell you different. He's just unfortunate against the Elite 4 since they have pokemons that are good against him



> Ouch, two bashes in the same sentence. I have Roserade who could survive an Earthquake..and maybe? a Dragon Claw. But I wouldn't have much of an offense against Garchomp.
> 
> I don't use items in battle. I take the hits and then revive/heal after.



It wasn't a bash, more of an statement of fact. Roserade is neutral to earthquake but has a pitiful defense and HP stat so she'll be very lucky to survive Garchomp's EQ


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

Altaria is flying so EQ wouldn't hit it anyways


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2009)

^I know that, but it could be taken out with a Dragon Claw. Maybe not though, it's defenses are pretty strong.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 1, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Razor Leaf doesn't have 100% accuracy if I'm correct..and that really messes it up IMO.
> 
> I should. But then I'd have to go through that dumb Victory Road cave again. I hate caves xD. I could just use Repel though then it wouldn't be so bad. It's evolution was another one I had a problem with in the E4. I kept thinking it was a Poison type.
> 
> So if I were to catch a Gligar, I'd want Hyper Cutter and not Sand Veil, right? That way I can Swords Dance all I want



IIRC, Razor Leaf has 95% accuracy, so it's the same as Tackle in that category. Anyway, it's not too bad if someone can consistently get criticals with it, but it's a low-tier move.

Since you've visited the Elite 4 Pokemon Center, you can just fly back and forth between that PC and any other PC.

And yes, Hyper Cutter would help you out the most.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Lot's of posts while I was sleeping.

Whoops.  Yeah I must have confused Magical Leaf with Razor Leaf.  Point still stands though, every Torterra should have Wood Hammer.

Razor Leaf's best quality is that good Critical Strike rating, but Wood Hammer is much more consistent in it's damage.

Emploleon isn't bad, it's just that there more obvious choices to replace him with rather than Infernape/Torterra simply because there are so many Water-types.  He's got a unique typing working for him though, that's good.

Altaria would be a good choice if you teach it Dragon Dance and Icebeam.  Have it leading and DD against Spritomb then take it out.  She has a good chance of bringing out Garchomp right after that, who you can then OHKO with an Ice-Beam.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah my Torterra has Earthquake, Crunch, Wood Hammer and Giga Drain (with a Miracle Seed/Big Root, not really sure which is the most effective when it comes to healing myself after a Wood Hammer).

I also used Gyarados (Adamant) against Cynthia and solo'd her entire team with 3 Dragon Dances. I've never done that before, I remember always using Palkia and Spacial Rend against her Garchomp and struggling.

I don't think Empoleon has anything in it's movelist that makes it anywhere near as dangerous as Torterra/Infernape.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah my Torterra has Earthquake, Crunch, Wood Hammer and Giga Drain (with a Miracle Seed/Big Root, not really sure which is the most effective when it comes to healing myself after a Wood Hammer).
> 
> I also used Gyarados (Adamant) against Cynthia and solo'd her entire team with 3 Dragon Dances. I've never done that before, I remember always using Palkia and Spacial Rend against her Garchomp and struggling.
> 
> I don't think Empoleon has anything in it's movelist that makes it anywhere near as dangerous as Torterra/Infernape.



It gets STAB surf and it can use Ice-Beam which is just a really good move.  It's pretty bulky as well and it's typing is good.  I just feel that both Infernape/Torterra are better choices in-game.

GJ on sweeping Cynthia with Gyarados+DD, I should really give that a try when the next time I challenge them.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah now that there's a proper difference between Attack and Special Attack it's fun picking up on everything. I have a friend who's a bit younger than me, he still doesn't really 'get' the new battle system and replaced his Kadabra's Confusion with Psycho Cut 

I'm not a competitive battler by any stretch of the imagination (I say that but who knows? ) but I do imagine I would rape him six ways from sunday if I ever battled him. I could probably just sweep him but I feel like mind fucking him with Bug Bite, an Iron Ball Trick on anything fast he has, etc.

Also, I've just found out Totodile can learn Dragon Dance through breeding. I'm so saving a level 1 one of those for when I start Heartgold in a few months time to replace my original Totodile


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Indeed, I'm thinking of doing an all-eeveelution run or maybe just breed some good egg-move pokes to transfer over.  I'm not sure which yet.

Leaning towards the first option though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you trade between HGSS and D/P/Plat right away?

I think in the original G/S you had to unlock trading to R/B IIRC.

I can't wait for HGSS though, I'm getting me some SS. Cyndaquil, here I come!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

You can trade once you get the Pokedex I believe.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Ha, I'm getting Cyndaquil first.  He's my second favorite fire-type starter.  I'm indifferent to Totodile and I hate Chikorita though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

I like Charmander and Cyndaquil the most myself. Though when I go through Fire Red, I'm gonna go with Squirtle, just cause I rarely use the non-fire starter, and in Pearl I used the grass one.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

If I go through the Gen-1 games I usually use Charmander cause he's my overall favorite starter.  I love all three Gen-1 starters though, so I'm not adverse to using any of them.  

Fire-types are usually difficult to replace which is why I'm so fond of the fire-type starters I suppose.

Next run through of FR/LG I do, I'll pick up Bulbasaur.  I like Solarbeaming stuff.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm indifferent to Totodile too (I normally always went with Cyndaquil) but come on, Dragon Dance!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

I really wish I still had my original Silver cartridge, I really wanna know what Pokemon I had vs Red. Though I don't have a GBA or GBC anymore, just my DS Lite. Thought the battery in the cartridge would probably be dead by now.

I know I had... Typhlosion, Furret, Espeon, Togetic, forget the others. Yes I beat Red with those Pokemon. I am pimp.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I really wish I still had my original Silver cartridge, I really wanna know what Pokemon I had vs Red. Though I don't have a GBA or GBC anymore, just my DS Lite. Thought the battery in the cartridge would probably be dead by now.
> 
> I know I had... Typhlosion, Furret, Espeon, Togetic, forget the others. Yes I beat Red with those Pokemon. I am pimp.



Typhlosion/Espeon/Togetic are awesome, but Furret?  I commend you for facing Red with a Furret.

I can't find my copy of Silver either.  I know it's here in my room and it's purposely avoiding me.  



> Yeah I'm indifferent to Totodile too (I normally always went with Cyndaquil) but come on, Dragon Dance!



Indeed.  DD would put him above Cyndaquil for important fights, but what can I say, I love me some Cyndaquil.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

You know, I probably had Lugia and that's probably why I won, lol


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

I always used Lugia and Ho-Oh when facing Red.  He's tough even with them and if you aren't overleveled.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

I doubt I was overleveled, back then, I mainly just leveled one Pokemon.

I remember in my Pokemon Red team, I beat the E4 with just my Blastiose. He was probably like, level 70ish, and all my others were like level 30. 

I miss being 10 and ignorant to the wonders that is having a proper leveled Pokemon team.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2009)

My team (Only in-game) and no particular order:

*Luxray *- Mild
Discharge
Crunch
Iron Tail
Thunder

*Empoleon *- Lonely
Ice Beam
Drill Peck
Surf
Hydro Pump

*Staraptor *- Hardy
Steel Wing
Aerial Ace
U-Turn
Fly

*Infernape *- Bold
Flamethrower
Shadow Claw
Earthquake
Close Combat

*Alakazam *- Relaxed
Psycho Cut
Psybeam
Shadow Ball
Psychic

*Torterra *- Careful
Earthquake
Wood Hammer
Crunch
Rock Slide

All input is appreciated and advice on making it better.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

> *Luxray *- Mild
> Discharge
> Crunch
> Iron Tail
> Thunder



Edit:  Replace Thunder with Thunder Fang so it can work off Luxray's good Attack stat.  Discharge is fine though.  As Red-Minotaur said, you might be in a bad position by stat-decrease and it might come in handy.



> *Empoleon *- Lonely
> Ice Beam
> Drill Peck
> Surf
> Hydro Pump



All good except for Hydro Pump.  More than one of the same-type of move is redundant. Try and find a good steel move to replace it with since Empoleon gets STAB for steel-type attacks.



> *Staraptor *- Hardy
> Steel Wing
> Aerial Ace
> U-Turn
> Fly



I'd replace Aerial Ace with Brave Bird personally.  They are both good moves, but Brave Bird has a high-base power that works off Staraptors good physical attack stat and it gets STAB.  Replacing Steel-Wing with Close Combat is also an idea.



> *Infernape *- Bold
> Flamethrower
> Shadow Claw
> Earthquake
> Close Combat



Good stuff here.  Shadow Claw looks out of place, but I can't tell you what to replace it with right off hand.  The rest is fine.  Replace Flamethrower with Flare Blitz if you like.  It's a fire-type Double-Edge.  

Edit:  Sorry, damn nature throwing me off.  



> *Alakazam *- Relaxed
> Psycho Cut
> Psybeam
> Shadow Ball
> Psychic



Get rid of Psycho Cut and Psychic.  Psycho Cut is physical which 'Zam can't work with and Psybeam is redundant if you have Psychic.  Replace both of those with some kind of differing Special Attack moves for variety.  



> *Torterra *- Careful
> Earthquake
> Wood Hammer
> Crunch
> Rock Slide



Perfectly fine.  Nothing wrong here.


Damn this quote system, I can't get it to do what I want.  Hope that helps though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Discharge and Thunder are the same type of move.  I'd say replace Thunder with something else since it's PP/Accuracy aren't too good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked Infernape on serebii, and it has a base Attack and Special Attack of 104. But, with the bold nature, attack is the decreased stat. So it's special should be higher.

I'm still undecided on my team for Platinum though. Since I now know I can get all the Pokemon, even before the national Dex. I'm thinking Dragonite instead of Garchomp, just cause Garchomp is more OP.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Replace Thunder with Thunder Fang. I tend to have each pokemon with two same-type moves, but one physical and one special so that stat reductions can't really hinder me as much and it helps for variety depending on the opponents stats.

Unless of course either my Attack or Special Attack is so monstrously high that it just doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I just checked Infernape on serebii, and it has a base Attack and Special Attack of 104. But, with the bold nature, attack is the decreased stat. So it's special should be higher.



Yeah, it can be a Physical/Special/Mixed sweeper depending on nature/EVs/IVs.

But in-game the EVs are gonna be a hodge-podge of different stats so going with the higher-base-value Flare-Blitz seems like a safe bet to me.



> Replace Thunder with Thunder Fang.



That would be a great idea.  Luxray isn't a special sweeper.  It's a physical sweeper.  Just looked it up on Bulbapedia and it's got a 120 base attack stat.

Editing above suggestion.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Yeah, it can be a Physical/Special/Mixed sweeper depending on nature/EVs/IVs.
> 
> But in-game the EVs are gonna be a hodge-podge of different stats so going with the higher-base-value Flare-Blitz seems like a safe bet to me.



Yea, Flare Blitz is nice. Though, Flamethrower is really good too.

Breeding my Arcanine to have Flare Blitz and Extreme Speed is gonna take awhile, so I haven't done it.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Yea, Flare Blitz does seem nice. Breeding my Arcanine to have Flare Blitz and Extreme Speed is gonna take awhile, so I haven't done it.



My Arcanine has Flare Blitz and Extreme Speed.  

She's nice,  I can breed you an egg-move Growlithe if you like.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't make up my mind of what Pokemon I actually want to use, fffffff. 

How long do you guys think it'd take to get a legit team of shinies? 

It can be a really bad team, but a team of shinies nonetheless.

My other question is, when are they going to make another game like G/S, like a new game where you have a new region, and can also go to Sinnoh later, or something.

That was awesome. I remember the gym leaders in Kanto sucked so much, compared to the team you'd have at that point. Imagine a Pokemon MMO for the Wii or something, which included all the regions. 

(Man, I love the )


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Legit team of shinies would take forever unless you trade.

I'm pretty sure G/S is the only ones where they will allow us to explore more than 1 region.  If they haven't let us in Gens 2/3, why would they let us in Gen 5?  

The Gym Leaders in Kanto weren't terrible.  Well, Blue wasn't at least.  He had at quite a bit of variety, in addition to some halfway decent pokemon.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Gen 5 is coming, sooner or later 

Personally I'd just prefer them to make it like a new Kanto, a completely new region with only new pokemon and you don't see those stupid Zubats and Geodudes and shit (new ones plz ).

I would also appreciate the 8th Gym Leader having a Dark theme and a Grass-themed Elite Four member. Oh yeah, a Stegosaurus and T-Rex fossil pokemon as well please


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes it is.  They've probably already got the development on Gen 5 underway actually.  

I'm glad that I'm not the only one tired of seeing old pokemon in new regions.  I want an entirely new region.  New everything!  

There hasn't been a grass gym since Erica and there's never been a dark gym, only a dark-type Elite 4 Trainer.  They should remedy that.  

In addition to moar awesome fossil pokemon.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 2, 2009)

Guys, for some reason my Wi-Fi won't work


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

If you look at the time between Japanese releases of the generations, then Gen 5 should be coming out soonish, if the time between the releases is kept similar. 

And when I meant the Kanto leaders in G/S sucked, I mean, Brock's Pokemon were in their low 40's, and after beating the E4 if you use the same team, you just steamroll him. 

But then again, I just doubld checked the levels for the E4 in G/S and the Champion Lance's highest level was 50... where in R/B his highest was... 62. He got weaker after becoming the Johto League champion!! 

Did not remember how low level the Pokemon the E4 uses in G/S, compared to Gen 1 and 4 (didn't play Gen 3 much, unless you count Fire Red as Gen 3.)

It seems Gen 4 had the highest leveled Champion.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Gen 2 had the lowest levels throughout, which sucked because Red was a ridiculous high-level and it would be nice to get to him without having to grind.

Gen 4 had the hardest Champion for sure.  Levels and A.I. wise.

@Sandaime:  What's wrong with your Wi-Fi?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 2, 2009)

It says IP adress not found go within range of router(not exact words) when I'm in the same damn room as the router.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 2, 2009)

Why all the Chikorita hate? 



> There hasn't been a grass gym since Erica and there's never been a dark gym, only a dark-type Elite 4 Trainer.


Wasn't Gardenia grass?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Wasn't Gardenia grass?



Doh, yeah.  She's in Gen-4 which I just played through, I dunno how I missed her.  

So that makes two.  2/4 isn't so bad.  The dark-type needs a gym though.  So does fighting now that I think about it.  Flying had one in Gen-2, but it's overdue for another.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea, Dark type needs a gym badly.

To quote Bulbapedia... 

"Only Poison-, Ground-, Bug-, and Dragon-type gyms are not located in multiple regions. Each of the twelve other types has been repeated at least once, and Rock-, Water-, Electric-, and Fighting-type gyms appear in three of the four regions." 

What they really need to do for a gym, is have a gym leader with 6 dittos.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> There was fighting in Hoenn and Johto. Same with flying.
> 
> To quote Bulbapedia...
> 
> ...



Only Dark needs a gym then huh?  I really need to play through all the games again to refresh my memory, I've been on a fail-streak for information today.  Glad you guys are here to catch me.  

A Ditto Gym?  

Would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

It'd be an interesting concept but it'd just get rampaged by a Sweeper with a Fighting move. Personally I'd go for a Dragon gym at around the 5th badge stage, and then Dark for 8th, with a very diverse amount of new dual-Steel types added for a proper Steel gym. I got so tired of the Onix/Steelix combination in Byron's gym. 

I also want some proper cool new pokemon types, like a Fire/Dragon with Levitate. In fact, just give us a Dragon version of Eevee that will evolve into different type of Dragons when you give it an elemental stone by some Dragon Shrine somewhere. Shiny and Dawn Stone dragons would be epic 

EDIT: I also liked the idea of the Normal type gyms in Johto and Hoenn, please bring that back  I don't think anyone has ever caused me as much trouble as Norman has, even with Blaziken I needed some sheer luck to not get raped by his Slakings


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm honestly surprised at the lack of fire/dragon types.  Doesn't it seem...stupidly obvious?

Screw those normal gyms.  Whitney and her damn Miltank gave me so much trouble when I was a kid.  Norman wasn't so bad for me though. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I'm honestly surprised at the lack of fire/dragon types.  Doesn't it seem...stupidly obvious?
> 
> Screw those normal gyms.  Whitney and her damn Miltank gave me so much trouble when I was a kid.  Norman wasn't so bad for me though. I'm not sure why.



I hated her damn Miltank. I'm going to sleep now though, now I'm going to have nightmares about Miltank.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah Whitney and Norman have caused me many problems  Luckily with the Pokewalker you can get a Machop/Nidoran pretty quickly which should mean I'll be able to kick that Milktank's ass pretty easily.

Speaking of the Pokewalker, you can get a Magby and a Ponyta quite quickly with it as well so you won't really miss out on any Fire-types at the beginning of the game. Simply start a new game, set the pokewalker, go for a walk outside, come back and you should be able to catch one


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

That's pretty cool.  I guess I'll start getting some more exercise when it comes out.  

I wonder if some rare pokes are capturable through the pokewalker.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't remind me about her Miltank x.x..Rollout.

So I'm training a Gligar, and I got it up to 32 so far. Luckily the first one I caught was Adamant and had Hyper Cutter. Where are the best places to train? I keep using the VS Seeker on the fishermen who have Gyarados.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a good spot, keeping doing it there.

Later on there is a spot north of the resort area near Stark Mountain that's good, but it's after the Elite 4.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 2, 2009)

in the distortion space....

only 3 pokemon can really battle, Empoleon, Lucario, and Garchomp....i left everything else in box for 2 hm users and a magnemite with thunderwave....to help a lil in catching pokemon.

I'm fighting cyrus...this mother fucker switches out Weavile for Gyrados...this threw me off to no end lol, and there goes the hardest battle in game for me so far. That shit knew earthquake and ice fang . i was kicking myself in the ass for throwing luxray back in the box. the game went hax mode and his moves kept critical hitting with all of his pokemon. garchomp squeezed in a sword dance and survived an ice fang somehow 174 hp>>>14 hp lol. dragon claw did gyrados in and then it was smooth sailing from there.

then i try to capture that giratina....it has like no hp left, and is paralyzed and flashed to hell so it can't hit me (magnemite survived ancient rock and thunderwave hit)

the shit ends up killing itself thru stuggle after using all its moves up...fuck. Is the distortion world considered a cave cause dusk ball didn't seem to do shit. ultra ball looked better.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> in the distortion space....
> 
> only 3 pokemon can really battle, Empoleon, Lucario, and Garchomp....i left everything else in box for 2 hm users and a magnemite with thunderwave....to help a lil in catching pokemon.
> 
> ...



Wow, looks like you just had alot of bad luck.  I was going by a guide so I knew Cyrus would be tough.  Looks like you took him down though so that's good.

Giratina has a decent catchrate so Thunder-Wave helps, but it's not really necessary.

Also, Distortion World is considered a "Cave", or "Inside", so yeah, Dusk Balls are really effective there.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> That's pretty cool.  I guess I'll start getting some more exercise when it comes out.
> 
> I wonder if some rare pokes are capturable through the pokewalker.



Have you not seen a list of the pokemon you can get from the Pokewalker? Most areas will have a 'rare' pokemon in it, the very first area you get for example has a Pidgey, both Nidorans, Doduo, Sentret, and then the rare pokemon for the area is Kangaskhan.

There's a pretty big list here. If you can afford the time to use it a lot (I have a dog so I'll just give him lots of walks ) then you can easily get a Magby, Elekid, Staryu and Dratini before you come along to Goldenrod if you had a walk inbetween each town


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Have you not seen a list of the pokemon you can get from the Pokewalker? Most areas will have a 'rare' pokemon in it, the very first area you get for example has a Pidgey, both Nidorans, Doduo, Sentret, and then the rare pokemon for the area is Kangaskhan.
> 
> There's a pretty big list here. If you can afford the time to use it a lot (I have a dog so I'll just give him lots of walks ) then you can easily get a Magby, Elekid, Staryu and Dratini before you come along to Goldenrod if you had a walk inbetween each town



Wow.  Scratch my eevee idea, I'm gonna be doing lots of walking.  I could have a rocking party by that time.  Staryu+Dratini is win.

Now, Mareep or Elekid?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, to put it into perspective, Elekid will learn Thunderpunch before your Mareep becomes an Ampharos, and at level 10 it will learn Low Kick, meaning it'll have Base Power 80 against that horrid Miltank and the Static Ability will work if it uses Rollout on you, thus weakening her severely.

I'd go with the little yellow guy with a battery on his head 

Plus you can trade with me so it becomes an Electivire and learns Giga Impact pek


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Well, to put it into perspective, Elekid will learn Thunderpunch before your Mareep becomes an Ampharos, and at level 10 it will learn Low Kick, meaning it'll have Base Power 80 against that horrid Miltank and the Static Ability will work if it uses Rollout on you, thus weakening her severely.
> 
> I'd go with the little yellow guy with a battery on his head
> 
> Plus you can trade with me so it becomes an Electivire and learns Giga Impact pek



Elekid it is then, I really like Electivire anyway.  

Magby sounds good, but I'm gonna have cyndaquil so I'll pass him up.  I'll breed a Lapras to send over to cover water/ice.  Dratini will evolve to general awesomeness.  Need a flyer, maybe Pidgeot will do.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking 'why get a Lapras when you can just get a Magikarp', but then it hit me that you'll probably catch the Red Gyarados anyway. 

And in the same place you'll be getting Dratini on the Pokewalker you can get a Shellder which when evolved will give you Water and Ice cover. I've forgotten where you get the elemental stones from in that game though, I'll have a look now.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, I just really like Lapras is all.  

And yeah, there is that Gyarados after all.  

I'm not sure where the stones are either, I'll have to have a look and see what I can find.  In the worst case scenario, I'll send some over from my copy of Platinum.  I've got some spares from digging in the Underground.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 2, 2009)

pokewalker = ploy to make sure kids get off they ass lol.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> pokewalker = ploy to make sure kids get off they ass lol.



Well, it's Nintendo.  They gotta keep up the kid-friendly image to parents.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 2, 2009)

Apparently you get the stones from showing Bill's granddad some certain pokemon 

I miss the old Gen I days when you could just buy the stones in Celadon City. Digging in the Underground is a bit tedious but much better than collecting those stupid shards in Hoenn.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

FFFFFFFF-  Damn I just got hit by nostalgia.  It's been..awhile since I've shown Bill my pokemanz.  

That's too long to wait.  I'll transfer over stones from Platinum if I need them.  I'll probably just breeze through with some just plain old level-evolve pokemon though.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

I NEEDZ HELPS, i need a good special defense pokemon that isn't OU. trying to build a new team


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2009)

Clefable, Milotic, Regice, and Probopass are all non-OU special walls I've used that have been murderous even in the OU tier. Very underrated. Milotic can actually take Starmie 1 on 1 with Toxic and Recover. Unless it's offensive with Life Orb Thunderbolt won't even do 40%. Regice is monstrous and can Curse to be untouchable on both sides. Clefable can work in a similar fashion with Cosmic Power.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

im leaning towards milotic. I'm looking at smogon, should I try sleep support build? it looks good


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm surprised Milotic isn't OU..must be BL.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> im leaning towards milotic. I'm looking at smogon, should I try sleep support build? it looks good



Smogen has good information, wouldn't be a bad idea to go with whatever they say.



RyRyMini said:


> I'm surprised Milotic isn't OU..must be BL.



Milotic is UU.  Probably because she simply didn't really gain much in Gen-4, while a lot of the pokes she's up against did.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

Milotic's ability can make it an epic Pokemon if used by the right person (and battled by the wrong person!). Until I clocked onto what it's ability was I always had problems fighting Cynthia's one with my Luxray. It really needs a grass pokemon to battle it rather than an Electric one.


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

Someone should battle me.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 3, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Milotic's ability can make it an epic Pokemon if used by the right person (and battled by the wrong person!). Until I clocked onto what it's ability was I always had problems fighting Cynthia's one with my Luxray. It really needs a grass pokemon to battle it rather than an Electric one.



Grass knot tears Milotic up bad, especially if it's got STAB behind it.

Electric isn't too bad against Milotic, it's just that it's bulky enough to survive a lot of abuse.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

I kept Paralyzing it  It's got Recover and that Mirror Coat as well which made using Thunderbolt a bad idea.


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

Leech seed it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

My Gyarados kills it in two hits now with Bite, and that's with 3 Dragon Dances. If I chose to do a couple more against Spiritomb it'd stand no chance  It's not a problem anymore. I've got a Torterra with Wood Hammer as backup incase something goes wrong too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 3, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Milotic's ability can make it an epic Pokemon if used by the right person (and battled by the wrong person!). Until I clocked onto what it's ability was I always had problems fighting Cynthia's one with my Luxray. It really needs a grass pokemon to battle it rather than an Electric one.



i probably lucked out, but my lvl 50 luxray just solo'd Cynthia's Milotic. It was close as all hell tho. Thunder fang did like 45% damage. she tried mirror coat and it failed....i'm guessing since thunder fang is physical. i knew if i were to attack again she'd survive and then full restore would be used ugh. So i just Charged the next turn. i didn't know Milotic was faster so b4 the charge came i ate a surf...50% of life gone....i was scared to go on but i forgot a sp.def boost from charge. so i survived the next surf and the charged thunder fang KOd.

i just beat her. my gawd, hardest elite four ever imo. partly cause i just didn't know wtf half the pokemon used were. the typings and stats.

GALLADE WTF!!! it just threw me off so much. its strong. i can't remember what i did to take care of it but it sure as hell was taking hits like no other psychic. it was able to take my houndooms crunch like it was nothing. had some badass moves too lol.

 GARCHOMP this mother fucker here....almost ended my elite four run. it was faster than all my pokemon xept Houndoom. and it had the best move to deal with my team....earthquake.

>switched in Empoleon who has Blizzard. Garchomp attacks first. earthquake one hit kills

>I sendin my Garchomp. Dragon Rush? yeah it kills my Garchomp. but it wasn't full health anyways.

>I send out Lucario who has Dragon Pulse....Earthquake kills lucario.

>I know EQ will rock Houndoom. But I go into strategy mode. I use embargo so it can use any healing items and Cynthia can't use full restore, that bitch  Im like...this shit is one shotting everything. So I send out StarRaptor. Intimidate.... I switch StarRaptor back out for LuxRay whos intimidates too. Garchomps Dragon Rush misses thank u lord. I know Garchomp will try to EQ LuxRay which is awesome, so StarRaptor gets switched in. another Intimidate. I'm able to switch in LuxRay for another intimidate lol. 

>I say its time to kill this shit. Speed is gonna be the big problem tho. So LuxRay is able to survive an EQ and Scary Face connects for the big speed drop. I max revive Empoleon praying he can take an EQ now. LuxRay gets KOd, good job buddy.

>Empoleon comes out living on a prayer. I cast blizzard and it hits!!!

>GARCHOMP SURVIVES OMG! its in the red but thanks to the embargo i cast before, it can't get healed like im sure it would have. EQ hits  Empoleon is alive with 35% health or so.... i know damn well Brine will kill this bitch. which it does.

i wins teh pokemon leaguez 

my team

lv 57 Houndoom (this guy is fuckin mvp, i dunno how. bombass attack/s.att/speed let it take out so many pokemons. embargo was useful too)
lv 52 Garchomp (did a few mini sweeps after swords dancing. good shit.)
lv 50 Empoleon (steel types were NOT a good look for this elite 4 set)
lv 50 LuxRay
lv 48 Starraptor
lv 48 Lucario (this dude hardly did shit this whole elite for series. every fuckin elite four member was perfect against him . he was only a staller for healing pokemon and shit)

long post


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 3, 2009)

> i just beat her. my gawd, hardest elite four ever imo. partly cause i just didn't know wtf half the pokemon used were. the typings and stats.


This. I still haven't beat the E4 (Congrats)..I'm training up my team a bit. But there were so many times when I thought a hit would be super effective and it wasn't 'cause I had never seen the Pokemon before and guessed on its typing.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats! That damn Garchomp can cause so many problems


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

I beat Cynthia so bad she let me hit it afterwards.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah these days my Gyarados (which I just solo'd the entire Elite 4 + Cynthia with earlier today) just orders her to suck it and she obliges.


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

She loves men who have superior battling skills.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2009)

What's so good about stealth rock?


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

Stealth Rock takes away 1/4 of HP from flying foes, and it always helps to add some extra damage to you're opponent, especially one that likes to switch a lot.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

Stealth Rock works on everything but it's effective against that which is weak to Rock. Therefore it would rape Charizard and Moltres.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2009)

MOE said:


> What's so good about stealth rock?



That it's the most broken move in the game. lol

I swear adding SR was such a horrible decision


----------



## asdfghjk22 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nintendo is just pist becuase 360 and ps3 stole all there fans.


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, how come you said that?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 3, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Stealth Rock works on everything but it's effective against that which is weak to Rock. Therefore it would rape Charizard and Moltres.



PARAHAX IS WORSE  and sub seeders are annoying too even though it takes long to set up


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 3, 2009)

sooo can stealth rock, toxic spike, and i guess spikes stack up?


----------



## asdfghjk22 (Oct 3, 2009)

Black said:


> lol, how come you said that?


2 reason, they have no new graphics it is the same, storyline is shitty. While on the pse and 360 every new game redesign the gaming interface.


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> sooo can stealth rock, toxic spike, and i guess spikes stack up?



Yea that's a lot of peoples strategy.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2009)

It's just occured to me that a male Blaziken and a female Lucario will leave a Riolu with Agility, Sky Uppercut *and* Blaze Kick. I normally use Lucario as a special sweeper but that's an interesting and unpredictable moveset for a physical sweeper such as Lucario (against friends, I don't do wi-fi random battle shit). Hmm


----------



## FFLN (Oct 3, 2009)

delirium said:


> That it's the most broken move in the game. lol
> 
> I swear adding SR was such a horrible decision



I agree. They should counter it by adding in more moves with Rapid Spin-like effects. If Whirlwind countered it, that would help too... or Explosion.


----------



## Black (Oct 3, 2009)

Someone should battle me.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 3, 2009)

you guys should battle black, he is good


----------



## Black (Oct 4, 2009)

What can I say? I like Pokemanz.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2009)

asdfghjk22 said:


> Nintendo is just pist becuase 360 and ps3 stole all there fans.



You do realize that the DS is outselling all the other consoles right?


----------



## Stalin (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2009)

delirium said:


> That it's the most broken move in the game. lol
> 
> I swear adding SR was such a horrible decision



Hey, guess what Articuno, Moltres, Charizard, and all the bug+flying types this game has? 

YOU SUCK! 

Hey, guess what people who like fire/flying/ice/bug pokemon? 

YOU SUCK!

Hey, guess what Skarmory, you and your precious spikes? 

YOU SUCK!

Anyway, that's pretty much what they were thinking when they added the move.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

they should make a ground type SR


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> they should make a ground type SR



Why?

Honestly, they should have not put SR in the game.  Teams are balanced around it and it becomes bleh and boring.

If you make a team, you gotta account for SR, its that big.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2009)

I checked my backpack, and I have a bunch of TMs I didn't know I had, such as Stealth Rock. That's what happens when you don't play for a year+ :amazed


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2009)

I just realized I had Colosseum (shitty game) last night. But I have a lot of high leveled Pokemon and semi good items on there.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I just realized I had Colosseum (shitty game) last night. But I have a lot of high leveled Pokemon and semi good items on there.



That's for 64 right?  I think I had that at one time, but I'm not sure.

Too bad you can xfer the items off it.


----------



## Black (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember Colosseum, those were the good ol days.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 4, 2009)

i thought colosseum was gamecube?! stadium was 64. back when i beasted. ran up thru R2. i still have it....well its back at my parents house (my lil bro plays the hand me downs lol)


----------



## Black (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea it was for Gamecube.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh yeah.  Stadium was for 64, Collosseum was for GC.  

I only had Stadium, which was pretty damn fun.  Nothing compared to the main series though.


----------



## Black (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to love transfering my pokes from G/S to Stadium.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

I never owned a gamecube BUT i did enjoy the 3d pokemons


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2009)

You can transfer items/pokemon from Colosseum to the 3rd gen. Then 3rd to 4th =D!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> You can transfer items/pokemon from Colosseum to the 3rd gen. Then 3rd to 4th =D!



Oh really?  Sweet.  Got anything worth transfering over?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 4, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Oh yeah.  Stadium was for 64, Collosseum was for GC.
> 
> I only had Stadium, which was pretty damn fun.  Nothing compared to the main series though.



I only used Stadium to free battle and play mini-games. Stadium 2 as well but I only rented that one.

Colosseum gave access to some rare Johto pokemon, including the beasts and the starters. Most of those would then be obtainable with Emerald and FRLG...

Of course that game gave me the idea of using Aipom.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Guys. PM me your Pokemon Freind codes please


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> Guys. PM me your Pokemon Freind codes please



Sent.  



Drunkenwhale said:


> I only used Stadium to free battle and play mini-games. Stadium 2 as well but I only rented that one.
> 
> Colosseum gave access to some rare Johto pokemon, including the beasts and the starters. Most of those would then be obtainable with Emerald and FRLG...
> 
> Of course that game gave me the idea of using Aipom.



Stadium was fun, I didn't have the cable to link it to red/blue though.

I've got a GC, but it's probably not worth tracking down Colosseum to get just a few rare pokemon.  I can trade for whatever I need anyway.

Aipom?  He's pretty cool.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> they should make a ground type SR



It's called Spikes.



Kaze no Kathius said:


> Why?
> 
> Honestly, they should have not put SR in the game.  Teams are balanced around it and it becomes bleh and boring.
> 
> If you make a team, you gotta account for SR, its that big.



Exactly. It's similar to why there are tiers. If you just lumped every one together it centralizes the game on using only a handful of pokemon (not that that doesn't already happen but that's another story). SR makes a lot of pokemon/strats useless because it racks up so much damage.

Spikes, weather and status were good enough for indirect damage, IMO.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

delirium said:


> It's called Spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bolded is why SR was not needed, anything that centralizes the metagame to such a degree is bad.  When anything gets that common, something should be done IMO.

Ubers are banned from OU because if one made a team in OU, you would absolutely *have* to account for any one Uber, because Ubers have awesome stats and awesome movesets that can threaten to sweep an OU team if used properly.  That's overcentralizing and that's why they are banned.  SR is similar to that.

For example:  Charizard is not OU solely because of SR.  That's the only reason.  Tack on Moltres to that list as well.  Both of them take a massive 50% damage when they switch in on SR.  Makes them literally unused (UU), because SR is just that common and that powerful.  Ho-Oh is the last of the Fire/Flying and he is only in Ubers simply because he far better in just about every aspect than 'Zard/Moltres, but that SR exists even in Ubers, so that makes Ho-Oh rare there as well.

Edit:
Looking over my post it seems I went on a rant and just restated what Delirium said more or less.  Ah well, that stuff needs to be heard twice anyway.  

Poor Charizard, why can't you be Dragon/Fire?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

so true, SR is so common, I've played 10 games today and everyone had SR.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Oh really?  Sweet.  Got anything worth transfering over?



I have a Level 70 Umbreon, but its moveset is shittier than I would have liked. Back in those days I clearly had even less idea of what I was doing than I do now. There's also a couple other high leveled ones, like Ampharos, Miltank and Heracross. I also have a Master Ball, and a couple may be useful TMs. In Colosseum you can buy Leftovers and some other nice items from the Battle Tower so I may do that and pick up a few of those. 

What happens if you transfer a TM to the 4th gen but the number is different in 3rd gen? It just changes number, right?


----------



## Black (Oct 4, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I have a Level 70 Umbreon, but its moveset is shittier than I would have liked. Back in those days I clearly had even less idea of what I was doing than I do now. There's also a couple other high leveled ones, like Ampharos, Miltank and Heracross. I also have a Master Ball, and a couple may be useful TMs. In Colosseum you can buy Leftovers and some other nice items from the Battle Tower so I may do that and pick up a few of those.
> 
> What happens if you transfer a TM to the 4th gen but the number is different in 3rd gen? It just changes number, right?



Yea It'll just change numbers.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 4, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I've got a GC, but it's probably not worth tracking down Colosseum to get just a few rare pokemon.  I can trade for whatever I need anyway.
> 
> Aipom?  He's pretty cool.



Well Colosseum is still a cool game in its own right. It was a tad darker but it was cool. Every battle was a double battle so you had to be careful with your moves, your pokemon, and it dealt more strategy. That and you didn't have access to all the pokemon you could catch so you were forced into a bind. Plus Colosseum could allow you to get the starters and beasts in one go instead of having to trade for them. (Or in case of the Johto starters and XD, having to fight Mt. Battle multiple times.)

In Sapphire I planned to have an Aipom that used Beat Up and Aerial Ace. So I had Raichu, Donphan, and Aipom as my sort of "Personal Pokemon" When DP came around, Ambipom was, more or less, my monkey wrench to my opponents. Strange is that as I rebred and used Ambipom for my Platinum team (and I'll rebreed him again in HGSS, not so much for improvement, More so I like to be in control of where they hatch etc.) despite having the nickname "Wrench" I use Ambipom more as a starting pokemon to hit hard and fast. My actual monkey wrench is my Azumarril who has turned the tide of battle and has taken down so many pokemon.


I like Stealth Rock but I don't find myself really worried about it. Only one of mine that has a weakness to Stealth Rock is Togekiss.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2009)

Stupid Gligar will not evolve >=O

But only 5 more levels overall and my whole team will be at 55 =3


----------



## Black (Oct 4, 2009)

You know you need a razor fang and it has to be night time right?


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes. Maybe it's not worth sacrificing my Razor Fang anyway...


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 4, 2009)

so i just finished the sinnou dex and now i got national. 

so now im finally thinking of some teams to build up for a more competitve field or just ingame battle frontiers and shit.

i got a rattata.......then a genius idea hit me. fast ass raticate superfang + empoleon brine = fucked up shit. add in rain sumhow and its just guaranteed KOs.

definitely want to throw some super fang play in to just bypass all the crap lol. lazy battling indeed.

*EDIT:* oh wooow. Theres a super fang move tutor in HG/SS.....and a shitload of pokemon can learn it now. I'm lookin at Crobat and my Houndoom. fuck i wish i could throw that together now. ooh im gunna be a beast in this bit.

*EDIT 2:*hmm. Super fang > U-Turn > Brine..... I dunno. I want to make a team based around weather use. im leaning with rain, but hail and sandstorm has a few auto start pokes. 

Crobat can use roost to stay alive and keep that shit going. i have a toxicroak in reserves with dryskin....but i prolly should breed a better one. i doubt i'll keep empoleon in a my final shit, but i dont see y not. well i'd prefer a fast brine. maybe a kingdra. lets fuckin go.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 5, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> so i just finished the sinnou dex and now i got national.
> 
> so now im finally thinking of some teams to build up for a more competitve field or just ingame battle frontiers and shit.
> 
> ...



Because I can't access a list of who can learn which move from the move tutors, I heard Walrein can also learn Super Fang from the move tutors. If that's true it can certainly handle your Super Fang / Brine combo.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Yes. Maybe it's not worth sacrificing my Razor Fang anyway...



You can get more later, so don't worry about it.

You just need to have Gligar hold onto Razor Fang while it gains a level. You can either do this by battling or just giving it a Rare Candy. Whichever works for you. Oh, and as mentioned, this has to be done at night.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Yes. Maybe it's not worth sacrificing my Razor Fang anyway...



Not very many uses for that Razor Fang, might as well take the plunge.  Evolutions are always worth the item they take, if they require one.

Just remember to level it at night.



RyRyMini said:


> I have a Level 70 Umbreon, but its moveset is shittier than I would have liked. Back in those days I clearly had even less idea of what I was doing than I do now. There's also a couple other high leveled ones, like Ampharos, Miltank and Heracross. I also have a Master Ball, and a couple may be useful TMs. In Colosseum you can buy Leftovers and some other nice items from the Battle Tower so I may do that and pick up a few of those.
> 
> What happens if you transfer a TM to the 4th gen but the number is different in 3rd gen? It just changes number, right?



Hrm, movesets are no big deal, you can transfer those high-levels over and change the movesets easily in Platinum if you like.  The Master Ball and the other battle items are really nice too, you should grab those while you can.


In other news, I also got a Shiny Umbreon.  She's amazingly awesome.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 5, 2009)

> In other news, I also got a Shiny Umbreon. She's amazingly awesome.


Awesome!
One of my favourite shinies, the blue rings really fit Umbreon well.

So, I'm thinking of starting a new Platinum game(Hooray for R4 flashcards) and I want to ask, did anyone ever use Slaking?

This guy: 


I want to use him for fun, however his ability is putting me off.
Not being able to move every turn just doesnt seem worth it imo, however friend of mine says that it's not too bad, since it's strong enough to punch a hole into a Steelix(his words) while being able to tank a bit.


So, does anyone have expririence with this thing?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Awesome!
> One of my favourite shinies, the blue rings really fit Umbreon well.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of starting a new Platinum game(Hooray for R4 flashcards) and I want to ask, did anyone ever use Slaking?
> ...



I don't unfortunately, I tried using him in my copy of Ruby and the ability just kept putting me off.  There really isn't anyway to get around it, he's just not that great, solely because of his ability.

Regigas is in the same boat though.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I don't unfortunately, I tried using him in my copy of Ruby and the ability just kept putting me off.  There really isn't anyway to get around it, he's just not that great, solely because of his ability.
> 
> Regigas is in the same boat though.



Bah.
Oh well, I guess I'll just try another Pokemon.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Bah.
> Oh well, I guess I'll just try another Pokemon.



What were you gonna use him for and what's the rest of your team gonna be?  Maybe I can suggest a replacement since I kinda got you to not use Slaking.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a Vigoroth on my Pearl (transferred from Hoenn and it's overlevelled), I don't really use it (I'm just levelling it for the lolz) but I think Slaking is strong enough to warrant a play with.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I've got a Vigoroth on my Pearl (transferred from Hoenn and it's overlevelled), I don't really use it (I'm just levelling it for the lolz) but I think Slaking is strong enough to warrant a play with.



It's not that Slaking is terrible, he's got awesome stats and a decent movepool I think, it's just that damn ability is so frustrating and annoying.  It makes him a pain to level as well, since every battle takes twice as long as it should.


----------



## Black (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually used Slaking online, and it was a pretty good tank but I just stopped using it for some reason.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> What were you gonna use him for and what's the rest of your team gonna be?  Maybe I can suggest a replacement since I kinda got you to not use Slaking.


Well, since I was dead set on using a Hoen pokemon in the last slot I decided to go with Aggron

I caught myself a Aron on Sapphire and bred it there and Pal parked the baby over to my current (real) Platinum, then I traded it to my (R4) Platinum using my DSLite and my DSPhat(Of wich the top screen kinda dangles there after a close encounter with my fist.....now I just abuse it to trade Pokemon  )

As for my team, it looks like this:


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Well, since I was dead set on using a Hoen pokemon in the last slot I decided to go with Aggron
> 
> I caught myself a Aron on Sapphire and bred it there and Pal parked the baby over to my current (real) Platinum, then I traded it to my (R4) Platinum using my DSLite and my DSPhat(Of wich the top screen kinda dangles there after a close encounter with my fist.....now I just abuse it to trade Pokemon  )
> 
> As for my team, it looks like this:



Ah I see, Aggron works as well, he's not too shabby at all.

Nice team, +Reps for Gengar, I luuuuurve Gengar.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

gengar rapes but i see so many ppl use it i just run jolteon


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

On the topic of Slaking, the only reason I could see using him is for Hyper Beam..because you have to take the turn of rest anyway, and Slaking's attack stat is really high.

I don't know if I'd have the patience to train him though.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> On the topic of Slaking, the only reason I could see using him is for Hyper Beam..because you have to take the turn of rest anyway, and Slaking's attack stat is really high.
> 
> I don't know if I'd have the patience to train him though.



I didn't think about Hyper Beam, it very strong,  but that would be a silly reason to use Slaking though.  All the opponent has to do is use something that can tank one Hyper Beam, then you lose.  

Or just use a pure Ghost-Type, Hyper Beam is still a Normal-Type attack.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> On the topic of Slaking, the only reason I could see using him is for Hyper Beam..because you have to take the turn of rest anyway, and Slaking's attack stat is really high.
> 
> I don't know if I'd have the patience to train him though.



Eh, I don't think using Hyper Beam with him now would be the best move since it's a special attack. Using Giga Impact will work though, since it's the physical version of Hyper Beam. It's been a while since I've used that move with Slaking though, so I don't remember if it actually works like that or if you have to wait an extra turn to recharge.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

I could've solo'd a team on Wi-Fi with it. His team was down onto his last Pokemon(Dragonite) and Slaking had to have that retarded special ability kick in.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Eh, I don't think using Hyper Beam with him now would be the best move since it's a special attack. Using Giga Impact will work though, since it's the physical version of Hyper Beam. It's been a while since I've used that move with Slaking though, so I don't remember if it actually works like that or if you have to wait an extra turn to recharge.


Ohh it is special now, isn't it? I keep forgetting how they changed that xD


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> I could've solo'd a team on Wi-Fi with it. His team was down onto his last Pokemon(Dragonite) and Slaking had to have that retarded special ability kick in.



Well at least you still won though, right?


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Awesome!
> One of my favourite shinies, the blue rings really fit Umbreon well.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of starting a new Platinum game(Hooray for R4 flashcards) and I want to ask, did anyone ever use Slaking?
> ...



I have two teams that I consider "finished", one which uses Slaking. An absolute beast if you know how to use him.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

delirium said:


> I have two teams that I consider "finished", one which uses Slaking. An absolute beast if you know how to use him.



Does your team hinge around using or exploiting his ability somehow or did you just give him a specific moveset for a certain purpose?


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2009)

Slaking is a role player. Has to be with his ability. But he's a damn good role player. All Truant does is make Slaking a hit and run type. But any pokemon you put a Choice item on becomes hit and run. So it's a no brainer to give Slaking a choice item to boost its already Uber tier stats.

Also, the amount of Trick users sky rocketed when Platinum came out so my Slaking serves another purpose with that.

He counters Gyara, Salamence and other like sweepers, comes in and serves massive damage, and can switch in when an obvious Trick is about to happen to keep their trickers in check.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

slaking is bulky, with a 150 base HP? thats beast and 160 base atk and 100 base speed


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

delirium said:


> Slaking is a role player. Has to be with his ability. But he's a damn good role player. All Truant does is make Slaking a hit and run type. But any pokemon you put a Choice item on becomes hit and run. So it's a no brainer to give Slaking a choice item to boost its already Uber tier stats.
> 
> Also, the amount of Trick users sky rocketed when Platinum came out so my Slaking serves another purpose with that.
> 
> He counters Gyara, Salamence and other like sweepers, comes in and serves massive damage, and can switch in when an obvious Trick is about to happen to keep their trickers in check.



Ah I see, that's good stuff.  Thanks for the info.  That might just come in handy once I start battling competitively.



Pandaza said:


> slaking is bulky, with a 150 base HP? thats beast and 160 base atk and 100 base speed



Yeah, he's got great stats, Ubers-Tier material.  That was never a problem for him.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

So I breezed through the E4 and then I got to Cynthia..killed her first one and then Garchomp rapestomped my whole team xDD. Fux. I saved before I fought her, so I can keep trying..but I need to think strategy. I think I'll have to send out Altaria first and have her dragon dance a few times..then I'll be faster..but will a Dragon Pulse be enough to OHKO it?

If it comes down to it, I could use my Ice Beam TM and then it'd be x4 effective I believe..


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> So I breezed through the E4 and then I got to Cynthia..killed her first one and then Garchomp rapestomped my whole team xDD. Fux. I saved before I fought her, so I can keep trying..but I need to think strategy. I think I'll have to send out Altaria first and have her dragon dance a few times..then I'll be faster..but will a Dragon Pulse be enough to OHKO it?
> 
> If it comes down to it, I could use my Ice Beam TM and then it'd be x4 effective I believe..



Try your alternate strategy.  Dragon Dance x6 then Dragon Pulse it, that should do the trick.

x6 is just to be safe,  you might be able to get away with less, but I would go the whole nine yards.  Garchomp is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> So I breezed through the E4 and then I got to Cynthia..killed her first one and then Garchomp rapestomped my whole team xDD. Fux. I saved before I fought her, so I can keep trying..but I need to think strategy. I think I'll have to send out Altaria first and have her dragon dance a few times..then I'll be faster..but will a Dragon Pulse be enough to OHKO it?
> 
> If it comes down to it, I could use my Ice Beam TM and then it'd be x4 effective I believe..



if u dragon dance 2 times i think you can sweep the whole team


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2009)

Ice Beam will really hurt Garchomp, but Dragon Pulse is a Special move and Dragon Dance only increases your physical strength. Ideally you should replace Dragon Pulse with the Dragon Claw TM (it's found somewhere in Mt Coronet) as Altaria has more or less equal Physical and Special attack stats, then use Dragon Dance 2 or 3 times, and rape the Garchomp with that.

What other moves does your Altaria have? Ideally you'll want a Dragon, Flying, Earth and DragonDance in it's moveset.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

i didn't see that word 'dragon pulse' -_-'


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's the thing, since Dragon Pulse is special I can Dance all I want but it will really only give me speed.

My moveset is Dragon Dance, Dragon Pulse, Fly & Take Down. I'd be definitely willing to get rid of Take Down. What earth move would you recommend?

My biggest worry is being killed while I'm dancing xD


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

im think you can still kill a garchomp even if you dance with ice beam


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Yeah, that's the thing, since Dragon Pulse is special I can Dance all I want but it will really only give me speed.
> 
> My moveset is Dragon Dance, Dragon Pulse, Fly & Take Down. I'd be definitely willing to get rid of Take Down. What earth move would you recommend?
> 
> My biggest worry is being killed while I'm dancing xD



Well, even without the boosts from Dragon Dance, Dragon Pulse still has at least a decent shot at taking out Garchomp.  Out-Speeding it is the most important thing.

What do you mean by Earth Move?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2009)

I seem to be one of the few people who actually like the move Fly, I'd consider that you replace Take Down with Earthquake. Firstly, with Dragon Dance that move will become incredibly epic, and you'll be able to OHKO her Lucario, Garchomp, Spiritomb and Roserade at least. 

Secondly, Winona has an Altaria with Earthquake, and she's my fave gym leader so it's like a homage to her epic main pokemon pek


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR said to have an Earth move on Altaria. He probably meant Ground.

I don't have the dragon claw tm so I'm gonna try to just outspeed it =3


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh I see.  I didn't know Altaria could use Earthquake, that's cool.

@Ry, just Dragon Dance until you can outspeed it, then go for the OHKO with Dragon Pulse.   Hopefully that will take it down.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

AHH IT ONLY DID HALF DAMAGE XD and then it has some stupid Berry helping it. The only one who can survive an attack is Gligar...Bahh I better start over.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 5, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> AHH IT ONLY DID HALF DAMAGE XD and then it has some stupid Berry helping it. The only one who can survive an attack is Gligar...Bahh I better start over.



That's not good.  Looks like some Ice Beam is in order if you can.  Too bad you don't have Dragon Claw on Altaria.



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Told you so



Quiet you.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2009)

Told you so


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

Ice Beam didn't kill it either ..but it's move missed so I used 2 and killed it =D! 

Now to worry about the rest of her team..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 5, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't paralyze her Milotic


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't, I Leech Seeded it =33..and I just won! Hoorah!


----------



## Black (Oct 5, 2009)

Smack Cynthia in the mouth.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

Done. At least she was a good loser.

Hey, I completed the Sinnoh dex without even trying. Well, not completely but I've seen them all.


----------



## Black (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, I had to search all around to do that.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

This means I can already use Pal Park. =3. Time to transfer.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

all your transfer r belong to me


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

Ahh it's making me worried reading about it. I don't know if I want to take all my good Pokemon from Ruby and then have only shitty ones remaining. So I took 2 good ones and 4 I wanted for the dex..hopefully I can find them in the park xd

edit: Pokemon with HMs can't migrate? Fux.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmmm, come to think about it. I probably should have suggested a Medicham, it's not that great but it hits like a pile of nukes.

It's a pet pokemon of mine, I really like it despite it not being really great and want to make a Battle Tower team focusing on him. You could have given it something like Fire/Ice/Thunder Punch/High Jump Kick and it could easily 1HKO most Elite 4 ones

Come to think of it, I need to try and breed a shiny one with good IVs


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, Medicham doesn't have many weaknesses if I'm correct. That's why I like it =D

Ironically, I hardly used the Gligar that I trained from 18 to 55 in the same patch of grass. Haha. It did take out Alakazam though...so I guess that's good enough.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2009)

Medicham's only real weakness is flying.

Obvious answer is obvious... =P


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Yeah, Medicham doesn't have many weaknesses if I'm correct. That's why I like it =D
> 
> Ironically, I hardly used the Gligar that I trained from 18 to 55 in the same patch of grass. Haha. It did take out Alakazam though...so I guess that's good enough.



You never evolved it to Gliscor? Oh, and you'll probably want to teach it Earthquake rather than teaching that to Altaria. Also, if you go to the move re-learner, you can teach it some elemental fang attacks, like Ice Fang. That combined with Swords Dance can help a lot.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 6, 2009)

On my first playthrough, I only needed to see one more pokemon after the Elite Four to complete the national dex. Out of all the pokemon, I hadn't seen a Tentacool


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw all the Sinnoh Pokemon by the time I finished the Elite-4.  I went and got the National Dex and Pokeradar as soon as I could.  All I got left to do the in storyline afterward is to catch Heatran at Stark Mountain.  Then a bunch of Misc.  stuff.


----------



## Baks (Oct 6, 2009)

Already caught Heatran myself, he was pretty easy to catch.

Now trying to complete my national dex, I got around 250 entries on it complete including every legend.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 6, 2009)

FFLN said:


> You never evolved it to Gliscor? Oh, and you'll probably want to teach it Earthquake rather than teaching that to Altaria. Also, if you go to the move re-learner, you can teach it some elemental fang attacks, like Ice Fang. That combined with Swords Dance can help a lot.


No, it wouldn't evolve! And last night I saved then gave it all the Rare Candies I had and it still didn't evolve so I turned it off so I didn't waste them =\.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to make it level up while it's holding an Item, I think you can only get it once you've beaten the Elite Four anyway.


----------



## Black (Oct 6, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> No, it wouldn't evolve! And last night I saved then gave it all the Rare Candies I had and it still didn't evolve so I turned it off so I didn't waste them =\.



Was it holding razor fang and was it night time?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> No, it wouldn't evolve! And last night I saved then gave it all the Rare Candies I had and it still didn't evolve so I turned it off so I didn't waste them =\.



As Black said, it needs to be holding a Razor Fang while it levels up in order to evolve. It's the fang-like item that causes flinching when held. You should have it already. You can get more as prizes from the Battle Frontier.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I think you can hold off from using your Razor Fang to evolve Gligar. Since now you can focus on breeding one with a good nature and learn about EVs, you can save the Razor Fang for good-natured one


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well, I think you can hold off from using your Razor Fang to evolve Gligar. Since now you can focus on breeding one with a good nature and learn about EVs, you can save the Razor Fang for good-natured one



RyRy mentioned that it's an Adamant one. Since the focus seems to be more on the casual side rather than more competitive online battling, it should be fine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2009)

Battle Tower


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

ok, guys, I need help once again. I need some suggestion of some good UU/NU lead


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2009)

I like Aimbipom personally. Technician + STAB Fake Out hurts

Typhlosion is another option, it usually carries Choice Scarf and uses Eruption straight away


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 6, 2009)

Black said:


> Was it holding razor fang and was it night time?


Yep.



FFLN said:


> RyRy mentioned that it's an Adamant one. Since the focus seems to be more on the casual side rather than more competitive online battling, it should be fine.


Adamant is a good nature for it I believe. Yeah, I do know about EVs and EV training I just think it's kind of tedious. I do have one question about it though - I've read where people give Rare Candies to level their Pokemon up so they can fight for themselves instead of using an Exp Share..but aren't EVs given as the Pokemon levels up gradually? So if you're already up 50 levels..the EVs will what..just be spread over the next 50 levels?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2009)

EVs are given either by those proteins or by fighting pokemon, levelling a pokemon up to lvl 100 entirely on Rare Candies (or poke care) won't give any EVs


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Yep.



Just to double-check, but are you sure it was the Razorfang and not the Razorclaw that you had equipped? I still get those two mixed up occasionally just going by the name.



> Adamant is a good nature for it I believe. Yeah, I do know about EVs and EV training I just think it's kind of tedious. I do have one question about it though - I've read where people give Rare Candies to level their Pokemon up so they can fight for themselves instead of using an Exp Share..but aren't EVs given as the Pokemon levels up gradually? So if you're already up 50 levels..the EVs will what..just be spread over the next 50 levels?



If you're already up to level 50 and then suddenly maxed out EVs, the stats would change to reflect that either upon level up or from being deposited into the PC.

Regarding Battle Tower, that'll depend upon just how much of the game someone wants to play. Besides that, you can still get relatively far in there without a well-bred team. In the Battle Frontier, I personally prefer the rental battles, since I don't have to worry about IVs because all of the Pokemon in there have 0 for their IVs while their EVs are divided up between two main stats. It's a relatively equal battleground for both sides.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, be honest with me. Unless you bring some specific moves to counter them, do you think RyRyMini current team has a chance against the Tower Tycoon?

Don't take it the wrong way, but to beat the Tower Tycoon (and get past 21 victories) you will need to either use *good* pokemons or EV train them. You'll be very lucky to win otherwise


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well, be honest with me. Unless you bring some specific moves to counter them, do you think RyRyMini current team has a chance against the Tower Tycoon?



lol, of course not. It'll depend upon how far RyRy wants to go though. Although, with a few tweaks and IV checks, RyRy could stand a chance of beating the Tower Tycoon.



> Don't take it the wrong way, but to beat the Tower Tycoon (and get past 21 victories) you will need to either use *good* pokemons or EV train them. You'll be very lucky to win otherwise



I can't really argue against that, since most of my good or "competitive" Pokemon were already developed from previous games or close to it by the time I decided to challenge.

Anyway, if it's just EVs, those are rather easy to get.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 7, 2009)

So I picked up Platinum today. Not sure if I wanna just play now, or wait until I can trade some Level 1 Pokemon from my Pearl, like a Gible.

I do know I'm going to be using Piplup as my starter this time, as I used Turtwig in Pearl, but I also want to trade a Level 1 Chimchar aswell from Pearl.

Not sure exactly how EVs work. But you just get your EVs, at any level, and when the Poke is level 100, it'll then get the full benefit of the EVs, right? 

So you can get all the EVs, then from then on they're set, right? So I can get EVs in Pearl, then trade them to Platinum and they'll keep them? And I can just play through the game with a team I want to use after I beat the E4 + Champ, and they'll have their EVs?

And about IVs, they determine base stats before EVs, and also determine the Pokemon's hidden power type, right?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 7, 2009)

In a nutshell, yes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I like Ambipom personally. Technician + STAB Fake Out hurts



Agreed. That's one of the reasons I love Ambipom.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 7, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> So I picked up Platinum today. Not sure if I wanna just play now, or wait until I can trade some Level 1 Pokemon from my Pearl, like a Gible.



Platinum has plenty of good stuff to use in-game, but it would be cool to bring some stuff over.  Especially that Gible, if you can breed one with egg-moves and a proper nature.


> Not sure exactly how EVs work. But you just get your EVs, at any level, and when the Poke is level 100, it'll then get the full benefit of the EVs, right?



Pretty much, it's slight more complicated than that, but it's still not too bad.



> So you can get all the EVs, then from then on they're set, right? So I can get EVs in Pearl, then trade them to Platinum and they'll keep them? And I can just play through the game with a team I want to use after I beat the E4 + Champ, and they'll have their EVs?



EVs are set unless you use an EV-reducing berry, which you won't do.  So yeah, look up how to get your EVs for whatever pokemon you are training, get them on Pearl, switch them over to Platinum, then you should be good to go.



> And about IVs, they determine base stats before EVs, and also determine the Pokemon's hidden power type, right?



Correct.  On a scale of 31, the higher the better for determining the stat.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

it tooks me 2-3 hours to hatch a good IV/nature larvitar X.X and getting the hidden power you want is such a nuisance


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2009)

man i havent catched Regigigas yet because i cant deside which move st to give him

here.

guys whit one in you experience you think is the best move set.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 7, 2009)

So I have a level 61 Alakazam that has the following moves

Psychic
Shadow Ball
Drain Punch
Psycho Cut

And I have a lvl 59 Torerra with the following moves
Razor Leaf
Earthquake
Crunch
Toxic

I feel like I can get rid of Psycho Cut but I don't know what other moves would be goood. Also I'd like to substitute crunch with something else cause I hardly ever use it. I'm not looking to play competitively, cause I don't wanna deal with EV training, I just like playing with the pokemon I like, which might not make the best team. But those two moves are hardly ever used and when used not very effective. Any suggestions on those two moves?

Also, I just made a Flareon and caught a Magby. I have no pokemon on my team that have any fire moves. My Rapidash sucks so I was gonna level up one of them. Should I go for Flareon or Magmotar?


----------



## Stalin (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to have an awesome fire team. Can you can give some advice? I know fire pokemon suck but I want an fire team since I love fire pokemon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2009)

Heatran
Infernape
Houndoom
Magby/Magmortar?
Rapidash
Moltres?

This is a team you can make yourself by playing through the game, the ones with a question mark are ones that might be a bit more difficult to catch (one needs to be traded while the other is a roaming pokemon you get at the end of the game). Infernape and Heatran will be your best two ones


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I have a level 61 Alakazam that has the following moves
> 
> Psychic
> Shadow Ball
> ...



First of all, learn the difference between a special move and a physical move. Then look at each pokemon's attack and special attack stat


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 7, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I have a level 61 Alakazam that has the following moves
> 
> Psychic
> Shadow Ball
> ...



Drain punch and Psycho Cut are Physical moves, and Alakazam's Physical attack stat is pathetic.

Replace them with Focus Blast and Signal beam.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

the torterra looks fine but the alakazam's moves should all be special atks


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2009)

Black said:


> It all depends on what you want to use it for.


well i want a attaking one.


----------



## Black (Oct 7, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i want a attaking one.



Well then you'd definetely would want to go with the sub puncher of choice band one.

Choice band for simple hit and run attacks, and the CB really helps with it's ability halving it's attack and all.

I would personally go with sub punch because if you actually get a substitute off it can help you land a focus punch while buying you time for the crappy effect of it's ability to wear off.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 7, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Drain punch and Psycho Cut are Physical moves, and Alakazam's Physical attack stat is pathetic.
> 
> Replace them with Focus Blast and Signal beam.





Pandaza said:


> the torterra looks fine but the alakazam's moves should all be special atks



Thanks for the info. I still don't really like crunch. The only time I ever use it is if an opponnet brings out a psychic type and my toterra is still out. But usually earthquake takes it out as well. And Razor leaf is good for 2 on 2 battles.

Another question. Which should I keep as my water/ice type? the Gyarados I have now, or my traded Lapras? I've always liked Lapras cause it has a lot of HP and its moves are great, but it's only at lvl 1 so it'll take a long time till it's able to fight with the rest of my lvl 60ish pokemon.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 7, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Thanks for the info. I still don't really like crunch. The only time I ever use it is if an opponnet brings out a psychic type and my toterra is still out. But usually earthquake takes it out as well. And Razor leaf is good for 2 on 2 battles.



Crunch is great, no real reason to get rid of it.  Wood Hammer is > Razor Leaf, but if you want to keep it for 2 on 2 battles, that's cool though.



> Another question. Which should I keep as my water/ice type? the Gyarados I have now, or my traded Lapras? I've always liked Lapras cause it has a lot of HP and its moves are great, but it's only at lvl 1 so it'll take a long time till it's able to fight with the rest of my lvl 60ish pokemon.



Water/Ice?  Lapras.  It's tanky, it's got above-average stats, gets STAB Ice-Beam and Surf.  It's awesome all around.

Gyarados is a physical attacker.  If you wanna use it, get Waterfall and Ice Fang along with a probably Adamant Nature.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

remember he isn't looking to play competitively but thats true, wood hammer > razor leaf. wood hammer is breeded right? or does torterra learns it?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 7, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> remember he isn't looking to play competitively but thats true, wood hammer > razor leaf. wood hammer is breeded right? or does torterra learns it?



Torterra can learn it by Move Tutor.  Wood Hammer is good in-game and competitively anyway


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 8, 2009)

So I've made it to the battle tower =o. Haven't attempted any Brains yet. Who's the easiest? XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

The Battle Factory (Top right) one is my favourite but that's because I like the 'drafting' nature of it


----------



## Black (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the Battle Factory too but sometimes they give me Pokemon that I just can't work with.

The easiest one for me was the Battle Arcade.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 8, 2009)

I've tried a few, and I embarrassingly died at the Battle Factory on Battle 7 xDD..I couldn't get Grasswhistle to work after 3 tries and then I got sniped.

I like Battle Hall 'cause you can pick the type you want to go up against..and with offensive moves of 3 or 4 types there are a lot of weaknesses you can play on.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2009)

So I traded a turtwig for a chimchar, put an exp share on it and beat the Elite Four 7 times. Its's level 48 now. Now I have a new question. The only fire move it would learn was FIre spin which sucks, fire blast which has crappy accuracy, or flame wheel which isn't that strong. I wanted flamethrower, so should I try to win coins or just keep beating the elite four till I get enough money to buy it from the game center? 

So here's my team right now:

Glvl 64 Giratina: Ancient Power; Fly; Dragon Claw;  Shadow Force
Lvl 64 Torterra; Earthquake; Toxic; Razor Leaf; Crunch
lvl 73 Scyther: X-Scissor; Swords Dance Night Slash; False Swipe
lvl 66 Alakazam; Pyschic; Shadow Ball; Focus Punch; Charge Beam
Lvl 58 Gyarados: Strength; Surf; Ice Beam; Dragon Dance
lvl 48 Infernape: Taunt; Close COmbat; Fire Blast; Nasty Plot


I wanna replace the Gyrados with my lvl 1 lapras, but I don't know if I can get thru the elite four without him. Surf, Dragon Dance, strength and Ice fang kick too much ass. Tho Giratina did solo half of the elite four by himself...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

He gets Flare Blitz later on

Also you can trade money directly for coins. I think it's $5k for 500 coins


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

I never really understood the point of battle towers, its just a bunch of towers and you just battle people and get BP points to buy items.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

It's a place to actually use some skill


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's a place to actually use some skill



Before the AI gets tired of you and activates its hax.

ALWAYS carry Focus Sashes for BF.


----------



## Black (Oct 8, 2009)

That and it gives you something to do after you've beaten the main storyline instead of just wandering.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

i just remember the AI pulling some random move and KO'D one of my pokemon, was so random


----------



## Black (Oct 8, 2009)

It seems like there's a lot of hax in Battle Frontier.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> i just remember the AI pulling some random move and KO'D one of my pokemon, was so random



The AI obviously can't win based on skill so they push the things that it can rely on. 

Constant crits and near perfect accuracy 1HKO is common. You don't need to put Focus Sash on everything, Substitute is better


----------



## Shiron (Oct 8, 2009)

Brightpowder (basically, a hold item that gives a Pokemon a free Double Team) and Quick Claw (that annoying item that gives a Pokemon a chance of going first) are also common items. Combine that with OHKO moves which seem to have stunning accuracy, and the spamming of equally annoying moves, and the BT can definitely become something that can get on your nerves really quickly. But that all just makes the victory even sweeter, once you finally manage it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 9, 2009)

Arrgh..I guess I'll get into breeding. This means I need good IVd Dittos..and my only way of catching them is through Leaf Green


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't worry about getting good IVs first, focus on understanding natures and EV training since they're much easier to get your head around


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2009)

Although, if you talk to a guy in the Battle Tower, he'll tell you your Pokemon's "potential", i.e.- IV. It seems to only cover one stat, the strongest one, so you'll at least find out whether your Pokemon specializes in one area or if it's just low all-around.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 10, 2009)

Breeding Pokemon to get the nature I want can take awhile. I'm still working on getting some Pokemon ready to go for my Platinum game.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

I really need to get over the hump of the Elite Four. I got bored and gave it a break, but I really want to get past it so I can concentrate on building my team and my pokedex.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 10, 2009)

PLAYER HAS ENCOUNTERED PERFECT EV IV AND NATURE

PLAYER ATTACKS WITH BREEDING OVER 9000 TIMES BUT FAILED

PERFECT EV IV AND NATURE CRITS PLAYER FOR OVER 9000

PLAYER FEINT

thats how I felt when I tried breeding a perfect ev iv and nature, felt impossible.


----------



## delirium (Oct 10, 2009)

Breeding for good IVs for battling is cake 'cause you don't really need 31s across the board. You just need good IVs in the important stats particular to that pokemon. In most cases in Speed and either Attacking stats if it's a sweeper or Defensive stats if it's a wall and then its HP.

Breeding for HP types on the other hand, is a bitch.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 10, 2009)

delirium said:


> Breeding for good IVs for battling is cake 'cause you don't really need 31s across the board. You just need good IVs in the important stats particular to that pokemon. In most cases in Speed and either Attacking stats if it's a sweeper or Defensive stats if it's a wall and then its HP.
> 
> Breeding for HP types on the other hand, is a bitch.



Yup.  A poke with 31 IVs across the board is almost assuredly hacked, it's ludicrously rare, to the point where I doubt there has been even one ever caught that had those kinds of IVs.

Luckily, just two or so stats at 31 is needed, it's still kind of a pain though.


----------



## Black (Oct 10, 2009)

Someone should trade/battle with me to help me pass the time.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2009)

Kain Highwind said:


> Yup.  A poke with 31 IVs across the board is almost assuredly hacked, it's ludicrously rare, to the point where I doubt there has been even one ever caught that had those kinds of IVs.
> 
> Luckily, just two or so stats at 31 is needed, it's still kind of a pain though.


Not really. It just takes quite a bit of patience to do--it's hardly an indication of a hack, as it is possible, and people have been doing it for a while. Plus, ever since the Emerald RNG (Random Number Generator, the device that the game uses to create seemingly random "seeds", which are used to determine stuff such as what Pokemon will appear, what it's IVs will be, etc) was cracked, followed by the DPPt one, it became even easier (although even with RNG manipulation, it can still take some trying to get something you're actually satisfied with, not to mention actually getting used to the method and actually stopping on the right frame and such, but it's still comparatively easier regardless) to get flawless-IV Pokemon. As a result, that's not really something you can rely on if you're looking for hacks.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Arrgh..I guess I'll get into breeding. This means I need good IVd Dittos..and my only way of catching them is through Leaf Green


I can catch them on my Heart Gold


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, I love breeding. Time to bide through the Elite Four and make myself a full time breeder.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a problem.

I want a Gible with Outrage and Dragon Dance. So I bred it with Female Level 64 Dragonite and Male Level 55 Garchomp. I keep getting Dratini/


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll be needing a female Garchomp, good sir.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

Whats all this about a secret entrance to Wayward cave?!


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 11, 2009)

It's under a bridge, I think.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah it's under the bridge, all the way to left. You'll need a pokemon with strength once you get into the secret entrance to go downstairs (to the area where you can get Gible) as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

If you breed a Gible with a Dratini, will the Gible know DD and Outrage?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2009)

Gible can't learn Dragon Dance via Breeding


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

Can it learn Outrage?


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Yea it can learn Outrage.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, why are there talk about gible in this threat and the other pokemon threat


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Gible is ugly.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

So. Let me get this straight. If I breed a female Gible with a level 1 male Dratini. I will get a Gible that has/can learn Outrage?


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 11, 2009)

^i believe the Dratini would need to know Outrage. but you'll definitely get a gible.

gible's whole evolution line is ugly =x

so I caught 6 Dittos and sent them over xD..now I have a question. I'm trying to see their IVs and the calculators ask for the effort points the pokemon has. am I correct in saying they don't have any since they're untouched?


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> ^i believe the Dratini would need to know Outrage. but you'll definitely get a gible.
> 
> gible's whole evolution line is ugly =x
> 
> so I caught 6 Dittos and sent them over xD..now I have a question. I'm trying to see their IVs and the calculators ask for the effort points the pokemon has. am I correct in saying they don't have any since they're untouched?



Yup, as long as it hasn't gained any EXP. points in battle it has no EVs


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 11, 2009)

So out of my 6 Dittos, two of them have 31s..one in defense and one in special attack. One has a 30 in attack..and then the other 3 aren't so great =x.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

WHAT? IT NEEDS TO KNOW OUTRAGE?!


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's how egg moves work (aside from Volt Tackle). You can't just get the move out of thin air.


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> WHAT? IT NEEDS TO KNOW OUTRAGE?!



I think my larvitar learned it from a dratini that didn't know it along with DD, I THINK. Why don't you just try it out?


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to make a Ursaring with Guts, however Tediursa doesn't get that power.
If I want a Ursaring with Guts I'll need to get myself a Tediursa with Pickup, correct?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

I think so...


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I want to make a Ursaring with Guts, however Tediursa doesn't get that power.
> If I want a Ursaring with Guts I'll need to get myself a Tediursa with Pickup, correct?



Nope, you'll want to get the one with Quick Feet since Pickup would stay with it once it evolves, I learned that from my Aipom.


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2009)

Black said:


> Nope, you'll want to get the one with Quick Feet since Pickup would stay with it once it evolves, I learned that from my Aipom.



Nah, Quick Feet will stay with Ursaring since Quick Feet is one of its abilities. Pick Up, isn't. Since it can't have Pick Up as an ability, it'll change to Guts.

Quick Feet is a better ability, though, IMO. Ursaring is too slow to make use of Guts, while Quick Feet will make it instantly faster while it also has access to Swords Dance, which would give it even more power than an activated Guts.

One thing that's nice about Guts though is that you can give Ursaring a Choice Band to hold and have him be a psuedo-status absorber (can't absorb sleep; puts him out of commission). The idea is that since it's so slow, once Guts is activated you'll only get one hit in before an appropriate counter is switched in and you'll have to switch him out, in essence making him a hit an run type. So why not give him a Choice Band for the instant boost (equal to Guts) and save him for when you know a status move is coming activating Guts giving you a free Swords Dance from then on anytime Ursaring is in play.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 11, 2009)

delirium said:


> Nah, Quick Feet will stay with Ursaring since Quick Feet is one of its abilities. Pick Up, isn't. Since it can't have Pick Up as an ability, it'll change to Guts.
> 
> Quick Feet is a better ability, though, IMO. Ursaring is too slow to make use of Guts, while Quick Feet will make it instantly faster while it also has access to Swords Dance, which would give it even more power than an activated Guts.
> 
> One thing that's nice about Guts though is that you can give Ursaring a Choice Band to hold and have him be a psuedo-status absorber (can't absorb sleep; puts him out of commission). The idea is that since it's so slow, once Guts is activated you'll only get one hit in before an appropriate counter is switched in and you'll have to switch him out, in essence making him a hit an run type. So why not give him a Choice Band for the instant boost (equal to Guts) and save him for when you know a status move is coming activating Guts giving you a free Swords Dance from then on anytime Ursaring is in play.


Well..
The ursaring is just for a normal playtrough, but thatnks for the tips anyway.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I have a problem.
> 
> I want a Gible with Outrage and Dragon Dance. So I bred it with Female Level 64 Dragonite and Male Level 55 Garchomp. I keep getting Dratini/



Gible can't get Dragon Dance


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 11, 2009)

I should be able to borrow my friend's Emerald soonish so I can get all the starters from that. Generation 3 was the only generation of Pokemon I skipped, cause I didn't have a GBA at the time, and I still don't. Unless you cound Fire Red as a Generation 3 game. I just play that on my DS Lite.

Soon I'll have all the starts, except for G&S starters. I really want a Cyndaquil 

Compared to Garchomp how is Dragonite? Cause I tihnk Garchomp looks stupid, and Dragonite is my second all time fav Pokemon, right behind Charizard.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2009)

Dragonite is alright, it's largely used for utility/support and wall-breaking. As far as straight forward attacking goes, he's behind Salamence


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 11, 2009)

dragonite is too bulky unlike salamence, who can go either special or atk sweep but the most common salamence is probably DDmence


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 12, 2009)

I never knew how annoying it is to breed Pokemon with the natures you want until I started.


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

I get high off of breeding pokes, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2009)

Breeding Dragon types pisses me off immensly.


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

I do it in my sleep.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 12, 2009)

Just to confirm, Pokemon retain EVs when traded, correct? And Exp. Share gives Exp and EVs?


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Just to confirm, Pokemon retain EVs when traded, correct? And Exp. Share gives Exp and EVs?



Yes and yes


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 12, 2009)

Black said:


> Yes and yes



Thanks, I thought that was the case, but before I go through EV training on Pearl for some Pokemon to play through Platinum with, I thought I'd find out for sure.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 12, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Thanks, I thought that was the case, but before I go through EV training on Pearl for some Pokemon to play through Platinum with, I thought I'd find out for sure.



What'cha EV training before sending over?


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody want a piece of me?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2009)

Kain Highwind said:


> What'cha EV training before sending over?



I'm still trying to decide if I just want to play through the game normally, or just "cheat" my way through.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Black said:


> Anybody want a piece of me?



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder how people record their battles with such HQ.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 14, 2009)

_Forget about the Dragon pseudos 

It's all about Tyranitar 
_


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to have Toxic Spikes, Spikes and Stealth Rock on my team. Mainly because my friend thinks he can kick my ass at Pokemon, but I doubt he knows anything about EV training, thinking of moveset combinations, etc.

I want to watch him get pwnt by those three abilities.


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 15, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I want to have Toxic Spikes, Spikes and Stealth Rock on my team. Mainly because my friend thinks he can kick my ass at Pokemon, but I doubt he knows anything about EV training, thinking of moveset combinations, etc.
> 
> I want to watch him get pwnt by those three abilities.



Look up Obi's Stall team.
it contains that AND Sandstorm, it will royally piss him off.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Look up Obi's Stall team.
> it contains that AND Sandstorm, it will royally piss him off.



I will, but right now I'm kinsa drunks


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2009)

i just got the silver print in the battle hall ,now im going to try and get the color print but i bet some one will gave me a unespecting attack or items.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2009)

eh lost in my 77 streak to a bastiodon using blizzard.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2009)

They have the weirdest, most unexpected teams in the Battle Frontier


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 15, 2009)

I got the silver print too the other day. But I don't know what it is xDD..like a badge or something?


----------



## Black (Oct 15, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I got the silver print too the other day. But I don't know what it is xDD..like a badge or something?



Yea basically.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally, Arceus event in NA:

480

Only problem is that it's through Toys R Us and not Wi-Fi...


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

they did the same thing with shaymin, ugh, there goes my $5 for the subway fair


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 16, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> they did the same thing with shaymin, ugh, there goes my $5 for the subway fair



Oh shut up, I live in the Netherlands, I can't even get it


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Oh shut up, I live in the Netherlands, I can't even get it



well...I can ALWAYS clone and give it to ya


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 16, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> well...I can ALWAYS clone and give it to ya


That'd be awesome dude.
If...I can get my freaking Wifi to work that is 

Anyway, playing trough Platinum again, just remembered why I loved Crasher Wake so much, he's freaking awesome 

Also, my shiny Charmeleon just evolved, Black Charizard GET!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> That'd be awesome dude.
> If...I can get my freaking Wifi to work that is
> 
> Anyway, playing trough Platinum again, just remembered why I loved Crasher Wake so much, he's freaking awesome
> ...



I wish I had a Black Charizard.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 16, 2009)

so is it gonna be a special Arceus or something? and does the Shaymin from the oak's letter event activate the regis?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

its a TRU arceus like shaymin so its not special in anyway, just a legit arceus and i think the regis can only be obtained through R/P. I think to get them in platinum you need regigigas and to get regigigas you need the regis

correct me if im wrong here


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 16, 2009)

Uggh, now I have to go to Toys R Us xD..embarrassing but I'll do it!

How exactly does it work?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

just go to mystery gift n done


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2009)

wtf is mystery gift? so u dont have to go inside of toysrus?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

well you do, but mystery gift is how nintendo sends you that special item to activiate the events

Link removed


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe I can get the signal from my car in the parking lot. xD


----------



## Black (Oct 16, 2009)

lol, Toys R Us.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn it, it's lvl100 so we can't fully EV train it


----------



## Black (Oct 16, 2009)

Well that sucks


----------



## FFLN (Oct 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Damn it, it's lvl100 so we can't fully EV train it



Huh? No, you can still EV train it even at 100. By depositing the Pokemon into the PC, it'll gain the stat points from what ever EVs you've recently accrued.

*sigh* For those of you above the age of 14 who've gone to these Toys R' Us events in recent years... how awkward does it feel? Really awkward? Or is that feeling offset by actually getting the promo Pokemon?


----------



## Black (Oct 16, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Huh? No, you can still EV train it even at 100. By depositing the Pokemon into the PC, it'll gain the stat points from what ever EVs you've recently accrued.


What do you mean? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 16, 2009)

Black said:


> What do you mean? I've never heard of that before.



It works. It worked in the previous games as well.

For example, if you get EVs for a Pokemon, through battle or something, but they haven't leveled up yet, you can put them into the PC, check their stats, and you'll see that the EV points will have been added to the Pokemon.

So there's really no reason to worry about having a level 100 Pokemon that isn't EVed. You can always take care of that at anytime.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Huh? No, you can still EV train it even at 100. By depositing the Pokemon into the PC, it'll gain the stat points from what ever EVs you've recently accrued.
> 
> *sigh* For those of you above the age of 14 who've gone to these Toys R' Us events in recent years... how awkward does it feel? Really awkward? Or is that feeling offset by actually getting the promo Pokemon?



I meant you cannot completely EV train it. At the very best, you can train each stat up to 100 from the drugs


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I meant you cannot completely EV train it. At the very best, you can train each stat up to 100 from the drugs



No, you can completely EV train it, even without the vitamins. Seriously. If you guys didn't know this or you just don't believe it, feel free to try it out yourself. This is something that I first read about during the 3rd gen games, probably on this forum, and it still holds true for the current gen.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Huh? No, you can still EV train it even at 100. By depositing the Pokemon into the PC, it'll gain the stat points from what ever EVs you've recently accrued.
> 
> *sigh* For those of you above the age of 14 who've gone to these Toys R' Us events in recent years... how awkward does it feel? Really awkward? Or is that feeling offset by actually getting the promo Pokemon?



oooo now thats something new, I gotta try that out.

for the shaymin even I went with my friends so it felt kinda weird, lol. It was random, we were just driving around and we stopped by TRU and we saw shyamin! so we drove back and get our ds yea...


----------



## Shiron (Oct 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> No, you can completely EV train it, even without the vitamins. Seriously. If you guys didn't know this or you just don't believe it, feel free to try it out yourself. This is something that I first read about during the 3rd gen games, probably on this forum, and it still holds true for the current gen.


No, in the original GSC, that worked, I believe. Now, however, the Box Trick will only work at Levels 1-99, automatically adjusting a Pokemon's stats for any EVs it has gained--it won't do anything at Level 100. This is because Pokemon can no longer gain experience at Level 100 and with the way the system is set up in Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum (and Heart Gold and Soul Silver), is that in order to get EVs from battle, a Pokemon must get experience. Since a Level 100 Arceus can't get any more experience, it won't be able to get any EVs--the box trick doesn't change that, since it wasn't recored as getting the EVs (hidden or otherwise), period. 

Thus, the only EVs you can give it are the 100 EVs in 5 stats (Vitamins can only boost a Pokemon's stat up to 100 EVs) and 10 in the last (due to the 510 EV limit) from Vitamins. It can't get any other EVs though, due to not being able to get experience. 

This has been confirmed to be so, and it's easy to see: use the EV reducing berries to get rid of any EVs a Level 100 Pokemon has (or rather, just using one on it is enough so you have room to try re-EV training it), then make a note of its stats. Then set it out into battle until it should have gained at least 4 EVs in one stat, and deposit and withdraw from the box--it's stats will not have changed, due to experience and EVs now being linked to each other.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay, thanks for clarifying. Yeah, after posting, I thought about it for a bit. I have a distinct lack of level 100 Pokemon, so I couldn't actually recall doing that with a Pokemon at that level. I usually keep most of mine around 50 and then just move on to training the next one. I just assumed it would still be the same at 100.

Well, if you just can't gain anymore EVs through battle at 100, and you really want to change their EV distribution, you can just use an AR or something. That seems like it would take care of that problem.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 17, 2009)

well actually I looked it up and you need that special level 100 regigigas to get the other regis as it has a special flag in it's data. the regigigas that they released at toys r us.


actually no you actually have to go into the toys r us and activate the mystery gift and you get sent the pokemon not the item. that's how the toys r us events work. I know as i've gotten all the event pokemon from toys r us. (not that I have the darkrai,shaymin or regigas from toys r us as my pearl was stolen  ) but I have platinum now so yay. but yeah i've had platinum since it came out just haven't played it much.

and there is nothing embarassing about going to toys r us at all. I buy videogames from there and sometimes even figures or other stuff. it's not embarassing at all. who cares what dumbass people think of you, they wouldn't even think bad of you it's A STORE for god sake.

and I kind of hate how pokemon is now *sigh* munchlax is so hard to get to even know where he is, you have to know your trainer id and your secret id which you can't even know unless you hack. and even then it's only a 1% chance he'll be on a tree. that is just mindlessly rediculous just like how feebas is so rediculous to catch and those even pokemon too. *sigh*


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 17, 2009)

I never got the event Regigigas, so I guess there's no way to get it now besides trading, right? I can transfer the other Regis over though so it's not that bad.

Edit: Ahh, someone actually did my trade over the GTS! It was lame though xD. But I got a Japanese Aipom =o..I like that it's Japanese, otherwise it's useless.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

according to bulbapedia,  you encounter arceus at lvl 80

ah thanks orochimaru, I can't exactly remember what I did, just remember using the mystery gift and being at TRU thats about it. Now that I think about your right, because when I got the shaymin is says TRU as original owner unlike the professor oak's letter shaymin where you catch it


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum is cool.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

I like Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

gold and silver are better!


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

Yea I miss them too bad they're totally obsolete.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 17, 2009)

_Silver is fucking awesome 

Hands down best pokemon game I have ever played 
_


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

I miss the good ol days.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of selling my old Gold & Red versions. I sold my Silver & Yellow a while back but I wanted to keep 1 from each gen..

But they have some nice level 100s. =x


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I'm thinking of selling my old Gold & Red versions. I sold my Silver & Yellow a while back but I wanted to keep 1 from each gen..
> 
> But they have some nice level 100s. =x



DON'T DO IT


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

I remember when crystal came out, everone was like OMG! MUST GET. OMG SUICUNE STORY LINE!


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2009)

> according to bulbapedia, you encounter arceus at lvl 80



Encountering pokemon and getting them from Toys R Us are two different things. All of this generations games actually have Arceus in the game already. You just need the Azure Flute to lure him out and catch him like any other pokemon. Nintendo hasn't given the out the flute yet though.

With the Toys R Us event, once it's activated, there'll be a person in green in any of the pokemarts. If you talk to him while having an empty slot he'll just give you Arceus. The thing about the TRU events though is that they usually come with a rare berry, held inside special balls, and have moves that it normally shouldn't (TRU Darkrai had Dragon moves; Special Rend I think).


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

I TOTALLY forgot that TRU and event pokemons are different. Hmmmm the shaymin i got learned aromatherapy, wonder what arceus would learn. The shaymin was holding onto a micle berry


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 17, 2009)

TRU Darkrai has Hypnosis, Nightmare, Spacial Rend and Roar of Time iirc


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> TRU Darkrai has Hypnosis, Nightmare, Spacial Rend and Roar of Time iirc



Yup, you're right, just looked it up.

Anyway, been busy the past couple of weeks, so I haven't had much post time.  What's been going on here?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> TRU Darkrai has Hypnosis, Nightmare, Spacial Rend and Roar of Time iirc



Thats one powerful piece of shit there.


----------



## Black (Oct 18, 2009)

Kain Highwind said:


> Yup, you're right, just looked it up.
> 
> Anyway, been busy the past couple of weeks, so I haven't had much post time.  What's been going on here?



Pokemon talk.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder what they'll do for generation 5 games!?

I hope they do something amazazing


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

another 100 pokemon? why not I guess, I still need to see shuckle evolve


----------



## Black (Oct 18, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> another 100 pokemon? why not I guess, I still need to see shuckle evolve



It's defenses would be unbeatable if it had an evolution.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 18, 2009)

Kain Highwind said:


> Yup, you're right, just looked it up.
> 
> Anyway, been busy the past couple of weeks, so I haven't had much post time.  What's been going on here?


Not much. Do you still need a Treecko? =o..


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey dudes I need pokemon party help 

At the moment 

Infernape lvl 82
Gardevoir lvl 79
Gengar lvl 67
Froslass lvl 66
Pupitar lvl 36 (This is obviously to get a Tyranitar)

Now heres my problem ... I have already defeated the league once with just my Gardevoir and Infernape and have about 80 hrs of playtime on the game but I have yet to get the full 6 party

I need recommendations to fill the last spot and I would gladly accept recommendations to switch my current line

PS Please don't tell me to get a Garchomp or Gyarados


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 18, 2009)

You could add a Pokemon like Empoleon, which would give you access to water, flying and steel attacks, which you probably don't have now.

Or there's always Starmie.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_Hmmmm 

Starmie is awesome  

I just can't find any staryus 
_


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 18, 2009)

Aside from Starmie, another good water type is Kingdra. =3. 

Staryu is uncommon if you have a Super Rod..which you should have if you defeated the E4.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_I would like Kingdra ... But I don't have anyone to trade with so my options are limited _


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_Holy shit I just found a Staryu  _


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 18, 2009)

Good work =D! Staryu is my favorite Pokemon =333


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Good work =D! Staryu is my favorite Pokemon =333



is it because its shaped liek a star!?


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes  .


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Black said:


> It's defenses would be unbeatable if it had an evolution.



dude, you know an evolution of shuckle would be cool!


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 18, 2009)

Not to mention hideous.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2009)

You never know, it could go from a Feebas to a Milotic


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Its going to turn into godzilla


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> Good work =D! Staryu is my favorite Pokemon =333


It's timid ... I think it has perfect speed though 

It can't even eat the vitamins for speed  

That's a good thing right


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> It's timid ... I think it has perfect speed though
> 
> It can't even eat the vitamins for speed
> 
> That's a good thing right



That means that it has at least 100 Speed EVs since you can't give pokedrugs to a pokemon that has more than 100 in the respective stat


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

currently is there any event pokemon that has an alternate color OR figure to it?


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_Hey guys another question to anyone willing to answer

I have a lvl 67 Gengar ... But I already have a froslass and it is a lot faster and deadlier, but Gengar has a higher Sp. Atk  

Should I replace that gengar with something else or keep it  
_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Hey guys another question to anyone willing to answer
> 
> I have a lvl 67 Gengar ... But I already have a froslass and it is a lot faster and deadlier, but Gengar has a higher Sp. Atk
> 
> ...



Gengar is much better though they should have similar speeds


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm going through platinum right now and for some reason Gible took like 6 pokeballs to catch....idk why?


----------



## Black (Oct 19, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i'm going through platinum right now and for some reason Gible took like 6 pokeballs to catch....idk why?



Maybe it has a high catch rate which I think it does.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Plain pokeballs are crap, dusk balls is the best things to catch Gibles with


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 19, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Gengar is much better though they should have similar speeds


_That would be because I EV'd trained Froslass ... I didn't do any such thing for Gengar_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Well once you EV train Gengar, he'll leave Froslass in the dirt


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't believe how incredibly god tier Dusk Balls are in this gen.

It's incredible.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Dusk Balls make me hot and sweaty


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

I got a Ratta.

Sweet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm way behind on pokes this gen, is Garchomp still banned to ubers? Also, are sandstorm/stall teams still gdlk?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> I got a Ratta.
> 
> Sweet.



I'll trade you my Shiny Arceus for it with perfect IVs for it


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

I just want a Pikachu man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Nah bro, pikachus are super rare man, you'll never get one. My trade is fair bro


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

What kind of nature does your Arceus have? Is it playful?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

His nature is awesome

That's just how he rolls, bro


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

My Giratina does that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Your Giratina knows how roll? 

Sweet bro, I think I'm willing to trade my super-rare pikachu for it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

After a Poke duel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Bitch you be delusional if you think you can mess with my Magikarp's splash attack


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

I got a lvl 99 Ratta.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

You're lucky you can still EV train it


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

My Ratta is the power house of my team.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

I can imagine, that's why I wants it precious


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

nah nah, my abra will teleport your ratta and magikarp


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 19, 2009)

it's rattata not ratta.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 19, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> it's rattata not ratta.



Nicknames!


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 19, 2009)

I never use those.

Ohh I saw a Shiny Pinsir in the GTS..but they wanted Empoleon for it and mine wasn't qualified enough for some reason. Not that I'd trade it for it..


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

a shiny pinsir looks like heracross


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah it's kind of an ugly shade of blue. it should be gold or something.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

like metagross, shiny metagross is SUPA COOL!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



pokeballs.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> I never use those.
> 
> Ohh I saw a Shiny Pinsir in the GTS..but they wanted Empoleon for it and mine wasn't qualified enough for some reason. Not that I'd trade it for it..



Yeah, there's an error with some Platinum games, regarding the GTS, in which you can't see the details of the Pokemon that the other person wants, i.e.- level and gender. Nintendo can fix it if you send your game to them, but... that'll also delete your game.

I used the GTS a lot in Diamond, but since I don't have that anymore, I haven't done much GTS trading, since Platinum has the aforementioned issue.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha, there's no way in hell I'm doing that. It took all of my power to beat the E4. xD. Sometimes the gender shows up as what they want, but I can never see the level. So that really sucks that I got a defective game xDD.

What I don't like about the GTS is that you can't reverse search. I'm just trying to build my Pokedex so I'll trade for whatever as long as I don't have it.


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Where's the Pokemon talk? I miss it


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> What I don't like about the GTS is that you can't reverse search. I'm just trying to build my Pokedex so I'll trade for whatever as long as I don't have it.



This. It's been a big problem for a lot of people.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

Guess what bitches?

From tomorrow, I'll be able to get Arceus

Suck it. Suck it long and suck it hard


----------



## Kyou (Nov 5, 2009)

Your in Australia I assume ... i think it was out today actually, goes till the 15th at eb games? Iunno I swear it was 5th to 15 or maybe 5-12 or 5-17, meh I wanna get Arceus so might go in and get me some Arceus :ho


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't like Arceus.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going to get him both my sister's Platinum and Diamond game. Means I can have both a physical and special attacker

Sweet



Black said:


> I don't like Arceus.



And he doesn't like you either


----------



## Hentai (Nov 5, 2009)

Shouldn't we refer to Arceus as "it"?


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

How come                 ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

No-one has bothered to look up it's skirt to see if it's a guy or girl


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

It's their God.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Guess what bitches?
> 
> From tomorrow, I'll be able to get Arceus
> 
> Suck it. Suck it long and suck it hard



You get it a solid 2 days before the US players, so what? Do you really have to be a dick about it Laser-Pew?

Then again, I could be a dick about HeartGold and SoulSilver, and how Australia might not get it until months after the US release, but I won't...

Either way, congrats on having Arceus rot in your box until HGSS comes out. =D


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to town 'Missing the Point'

Population: You!


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 5, 2009)

Platinum is aight.


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

It's better than Pokemon Pinball.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2009)

_(Sorry to just pop in here...Is this the Pokemon P discussion thread?)_


			
				Cel3stial said:
			
		

> Platinum is aight.



Pokemon Platinum is really good, although I'm having massive problems with it lol


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> _(Sorry to just pop in here...Is this the Pokemon P discussion thread?)_
> 
> 
> Pokemon Platinum is really good, although I'm having massive problems with it lol



Yea you can discuss anything about it here.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2009)

Ah! Whoo! I came in here when I first joined and couldn't remember if I was told it wasn't...

Okay, how about some help discussion?


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

What do you need help with? >.>


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, I just beat my first gym (_I have traded pokemon between friends so I have Snover, Dragonite, Bulbasaur Pichachu and Froslass_) and can't seem to find out what to do 

I've played the older ones, but I just started playing my copy of Platinum. I was gonna play Diamond, but I though this one was better.


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I can't think of it off the top of my head but it shouldn't be too hard to figure out, right? 

Or maybe someone else here would be able to tell you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

Go back to Jubilife city and go north


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah, thank you! I'll try it now, I got so lost 
Thanks for helping me. 

So, what's your team? If I may ask


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

When I was playing through Platinum?

I believe I had a Magikarp, Priplup, Budew, Starly and Shinx


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Was wondering if this team is alright, though I still haven't thought of a lead pokemon yet, and I'm thinking about changing Arcanine and Umbreon for something else. Oh and could someone recommend me one more pokemon for my team, perferably a wall please.

Copy and paste from Smogon.com

Arcanine Choice Band
Adamant
4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe 
~ Flare Blitz 
~ ExtremeSpeed 
~ Thunder Fang 
~ Iron Head / Overheat 

Dragonite Life Orb
Rash
112 Atk / 196 SpA / 200 Spe 
~ Superpower 
~ Draco Meteor 
~ Flamethrower 
~ Roost / Thunderbolt 

Gyarados Leftovers
Adamant
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe 
~ Dragon Dance 
~ Waterfall 
~ Ice Fang / Stone Edge 
~ Stone Edge / Earthquake 

Heracross Choice Scarf
Jolly
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe 
~ Megahorn 
~ Close Combat 
~ Stone Edge 
~ Toxic / Night Slash

Umbreon Chople Berry
Careful
252 HP / 92 SpD / 164 Spe
~ Mean Look 
~ Baton Pass 
~ Wish 
~ Taunt / Yawn / Protect / Toxic


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 6, 2009)

Nothing effectively leads and half of your team takes 25% from SR with no spinner.

Relying on Umbreon to trap/pass in OU?


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

What's SR? And yes I am.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> What's SR? And yes I am.



Stealth Rock.
And I really hope you're not planning to lead with Umbreon given the popularity of taunters, which fucks you over 100% with that set.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn. fuck it, I'm gonna look for another team.


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea just find a good lead poke.

And try to replace some pokes with rock weaknesses since SR is so common if you want.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2009)

well today i got the silver print in the battle castle.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When I was playing through Platinum?
> 
> I believe I had a Magikarp, Priplup, Budew, Starly and Shinx




Its rare to see people (for me at least) carrying a Magikarp lol 

Well, I have some pretty good pokemon. Snover, I have to say, is really kickass. Nothing beats him and Bulbasaur ^^


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 6, 2009)

^Well you have to evolve it eventually..xD (karp)


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't really catch that many pokemon at the start, most of the time I have like only 4 pokemon at most when I'm at the third gym leader or something.


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

That's usually what I do too.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I don't really catch that many pokemon at the start, most of the time I have like only 4 pokemon at most when I'm at the third gym leader or something.



Most people don't. I usually only have two or three. But I used my gameshark to cheat some pokemon in it ^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Its rare to see people (for me at least) carrying a Magikarp lol
> 
> Well, I have some pretty good pokemon. Snover, I have to say, is really kickass. Nothing beats him and Bulbasaur ^^



Magikarp is in my top 5 favourite pokemon simply because its evolution is my favourite pokemon

I honestly cannot imagine myself playing through a game without the win that is a Gyarados.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Gyarados is awesome, especially when he has Thrash.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Welcome to town 'Missing the Point'
> 
> Population: You!



I can't tell if you're joking or not, you hold no visual cues.


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not, you hold no visual cues.



It's a joke but he's being serious <.<


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

(Lookie, I made my own  ^^)

So, does anyone else have or had Snover? Did you think it was a good Pokemon?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 6, 2009)

Whatever...



Emma Bradley said:


> (Lookie, I made my own  ^^)
> 
> So, does anyone else have or had Snover? Did you think it was a good Pokemon?



Cute...

It was unique I'll give it that. But my playthroughs never had Snover as a choice. It was Torterra (Pearl) and Roserade (Platinum) for me. Still, Ice teams use Abomasnow for permanent hail and it is pretty neat.

It goes down to fire too easily though...


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

I used a generator lol

Snover and Frolass are pretty good pokemon for being new. Bulbasuar and Charmander are better than the rest though, in my opinion at least


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd like bulbasaur if its typing was water/flying instead and called Gyarados


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Gyrados is too OU to me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'd like bulbasaur if its typing was water/flying instead and called Gyarados


:< 

What does OU mean?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

Over-used 

It's a tiering system in place by a large fan-made community at


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> :<
> 
> What does OU mean?



Overused, in competitive play you see Gyrados used by a lot of people.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, I see lol

I haven't played a new pokemon game since Ruby and Emerald so I didn't know Gyrados was over used


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone wanna run some matches? I haven't battled in ages.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have WiFi or I would lol
I might be getting a WiFi this X-mas though


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll play delirium.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Black said:


> I'll play delirium.



Delirium?


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Delirium?



Yea the person looking for matches lol.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, thought it was another Pokemon game 

Hey, I'm new to it so I don't know all the new stuff lol


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh, thought it was another Pokemon game
> 
> Hey, I'm new to it so I don't know all the new stuff lol



No prob


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

If I get Wifi, I'm gonna get a new DS that actually works better and play online matches so soon I'll know all that stuff ^^


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome. Let me put together a random team and I'll be on.

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

mine is 4984 2793 3266


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I had online lol


----------



## hashishi (Nov 6, 2009)

The game is pretty good so far i haven't been playing it lately.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry it's taking a while. I had to reconfigure my wifi. I should be on in 2 minutes, though.


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

No prob                   .


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

Me hate ya'll lol
jk

How are online battles? Are they as good as pokemon encounters on the game or better?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 6, 2009)

emma you shouldn't really care which pokemon are overused or not. I just use the pokemon who I like, yes even ubers and I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2009)

Black said:


> No prob                   .



I'm on, do you see me?



Emma Bradley said:


> Me hate ya'll lol
> jk
> 
> How are online battles? Are they as good as pokemon encounters on the game or better?



Way better. Playing real people instead of computers are always a lot more fun, though. It's more challenging and interesting.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 6, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> emma you shouldn't really care which pokemon are overused or not. I just use the pokemon who I like, yes even ubers and I don't care what anyone says.



I don't care, just never thought Gyardos would be one of them 



> Way better. Playing real people instead of computers are always a lot more fun, though. It's more challenging and interesting.


Well, there is a way for me to play online Pokemon for free at the PokemonOnline place that Nintendo allowed people to make 
Its really cool


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

No I don't see you for some reason.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I had a competitive team. But I'm to lazy to make one xD..and I wouldn't want to make one with all OUs either. Yuck.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm.. that sucks. I guess we can't battle. 



RyRyMini said:


> I wish I had a competitive team. But I'm to lazy to make one xD..and I wouldn't want to make one with all OUs either. Yuck.



In some cases, the difference in stats makes really has an effect. But generally, if you're good you can make UU compete with OU.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

Ugh

SRing a right nature Arceus with good IVs is so boring


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going to go get my arceus today


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 7, 2009)

there was another event to catch shaymin?  i missed it.
and now a toys r us one? i am no where near a toys r us. i didn't even know they still existed.


----------



## Shota (Nov 7, 2009)

I got the game, It's really awesome xDD


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

It's awesome like me right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> there was another event to catch shaymin?  i missed it.
> and now a toys r us one? i am no where near a toys r us. i didn't even know they still existed.



Hahahahahahahahaha

You better drive and find one then


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> How are online battles? Are they as good as pokemon encounters on the game or better?



It takes a lot more strategy. It also depends on where you fight them at.

For me, I tend to fight random opponents on PBR's WIFI more than anything. But my match with Death-Kun and my other fight at Arlong Park were pretty awesome too.

Though with PBR seven times out of ten you get an opponent who uses legendaries or in-game teams. Still, I love seeing my opponents curse at themselves when they see Lickylicky clear the arena with Explosion. (Rambling)


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ugh
> 
> SRing a right nature Arceus with good IVs is so boring



Imagine having to do that for all your event pokemon


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

I still wanna run some matches.

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

me I'll battle you


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Do you wanna try again with me? <.<


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

lemme try with pandaza first


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh ok                   .


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

I got a new FC, I JUST changed it, its in my sig now

EDIT: hey deli, you coming?


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

my fault i'm using a dsi right now and it's hella slow.

mf fc changed. it's 1849 1709 0427 now


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

ok that porygon rapes >.< gg man


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

lol i hella suck at this game now  gg though. i need to get back to breeding and update my teams.

--

wanna try again black? i'll see if i can manage a better random lols


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea 4984 2793 3266


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't forget to put the battle videos on GTS so we can watch them...


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't think of that, I didn't save that battle 

btw gg deli.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't upload em so I just put em up on youtube sometimes...


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

gg

lol that's better for me. my teams suck right now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, no battles?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

You want to take me on Emma?

FC: 2063-5033-0832


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

You want to take me on Drunkenwhale?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You want to take me on Emma?



I don't have Wifi lol
I thought the battles would be recorded


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

That's okay Emma.

Black, challenge accepted.

Just so you know, I have two teams to play with.

"Alpha" and "6 Sins".

If you have problems, let me know okay? And I want to keep my match with Death-Kun saved... (It's the only way to prove I beat him...)


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2009)

Tell me how the battles go. 

Drunken, what's your team?


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> That's okay Emma.
> 
> Black, challenge accepted.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't really feel like battling right now, sorry for saying it, it's just that I'm tired, how about tomorrow?

Oh and did you beat Death-kun for the badge, or were you guys just having a normal battle?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> Tell me how the battles go.
> 
> Drunken, what's your team?



"Alpha" - Team composed of favorites


*Spoiler*: __ 




Raichu "Volt"
Donphan "Elephan"
Ambipom "Wrench"
Azumarril "Marine"
Lucario "Spirit"
Togekiss "Jubil"




6 Sins - A double battle team.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Torterra "Sloth"
Magmortar "Greed"
Gallade "Pride"
Gyarados "Rage" (a different take on Gyarados as well)
Weavile "Envy"
Lickylicky "Gluttony"






Black said:


> Well, I don't really feel like battling right now, sorry for saying it, it's just that I'm tired, how about tomorrow?
> 
> Oh and did you beat Death-kun for the badge, or were you guys just having a normal battle?



Anytime you and I are on and ready.

Yep, it was for the badge. Some reason I can't get it on the network. But I have it saved. (It could be because I have a battle from Arlong Park saved on there...)


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> "Alpha" - Team composed of favorites
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like your teams lol
The second seems like a awesome win 

My team consists of mostly Grass types


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> I like your teams lol
> The second seems like a awesome win
> 
> My team consists of mostly Grass types



6 sins has a win ratio of 1:5 on PBR. (Mostly the wins are due to in-game teams.)

Sloth is beaten easily, Greed is weak due to being my fourth shiny in this game, Rage isn't a standard Smogon Gyarados and falls easily to many attacks.

The only ones I can rely on are Pride, Envy, and Gluttony. On their own the female team of Gluttony and Envy work well, and Pride... Well with some better attacks, Pride could be one of the best.


Alpha team is my strongest one though. And while it may seem due to having a Lucario... It's not. Death-kun I believe can vouch for that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2009)

(I love Lucario!  )
Death-kun?

Well, I like to form my team on favorites. On the pokemon red (the first one) my Bulbasaur (last evolve) was so strong, that fire, bird and ground types didn't hurt it lol

I don't know any of the new pokemon because I've just gotten into Pokemon Platinum


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

wanna battle whale?


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

actually, i gotta cook dinner right now.

when i'm done though and if you're still up for it let's battle.


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Save me some food deli!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> (I love Lucario!  )
> Death-kun?
> 
> Well, I like to form my team on favorites. On the pokemon red (the first one) my Bulbasaur (last evolve) was so strong, that fire, bird and ground types didn't hurt it lol
> ...





Venusaur... Good times. Back on Blue it was the same for me. Though I have to say, one of the strongest I've raised outside these two teams was a bred Pikachu on Sapphire. It did very well against any pokemon put against it.

Well, have fun and play, you'll get to know them well. If you want more info, go to serebii.net Or Bulbapedia.



delirium said:


> actually, i gotta cook dinner right now.
> 
> when i'm done though and if you're still up for it let's battle.



As I told Black, I'm ready to go anytime you are. (I just have to get your FC.)


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Venusaur... Good times. Back on Blue it was the same for me. Though I have to say, one of the strongest I've raised outside these two teams was a bred Pikachu on Sapphire. It did very well against any pokemon put against it.
> 
> Well, have fun and play, you'll get to know them well. If you want more info, go to serebii.net Or Bulbapedia.


Oh, now I know lol 

I will, thank you Drunkenwhale


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

drunken, whale, where do you guys find you battles?


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

I usually just go on Serebii's wifi chat even though I haven't been there in a while.

I think my love for battling went way down


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> drunken, whale, where do you guys find you battles?



??? I don't understand what your saying.

Where do you guys find your battles? Battle Videos or where to hold a Battle?

If I'm a part of a forum I typically ask for it if there's a pokemon thread and it gains my interest.

I don't go to Serebii to find a battle, I usually fight random WIFI on PBR.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

lol I meant to ask you and black where do you guys find your wifi opponents


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Well like I said before if I go to a pokemon thread and someone wants a battle I give it to them.

Otherwise I fight random opponents on PBR.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2009)

Black said:


> Save me some food deli!



Dude.. making some udon with pieces of pork. mmmmm



Drunkenwhale said:


> As I told Black, I'm ready to go anytime you are. (I just have to get your FC.)



Cool. I should be done should be done in 15 minutes. My new FC is on the last page.



Pandaza said:


> drunken, whale, where do you guys find you battles?



You try Smogon's forums? I used to battle on there everyday. I used to go to Serebii everyday for battles, too. My love for battling isn't as great as it used to be either, though. I'd rather interesting/non-standard pokes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 7, 2009)

Standing By... Ready when you are. (FC on last page)

And don't forget to save the battle!


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't battle on platinum right now so I can't save it 

Getting on wifi right now though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2009)

All right then.

Good Game Deli...


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2009)

man.. this game won't let me catch any breaks xD oh well.. gg. wanna run s'more matches in a bit?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, but for tonight I'm spent. I'm going to watch the latest One Piece and roll out.

Maybe next time, you'll face the 6 Sins.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2009)

:<

Man, I had no idea I had to return to the Professor that gave me the pokemon lol
I've been running around the mining place for the past three hours 

And then I was like "screw this!' and headed back to my mother's house - tried to at least - and then my rival came along and saved the day 

If I didn't find that Blondy, I would have been lost for a while xD


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 8, 2009)

When lost Google is always your best friedn, especially when it's gone past an hour of wandering around.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> When lost Google is always your best friedn, especially when it's gone past an hour of wandering around.



My computer was off. I was playing it before bed while watching Bleach with my sisters


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 8, 2009)

Emma Bradley said:


> My computer was off. I was playing it before bed while watching Bleach with my sisters



I haven't watched Bleach in the past few months need to catch up. Maybe tomorrow.

Anyway, I do what you do, put something to watch and play Pokemon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Anyway, I do what you do, put something to watch and play Pokemon.


During the day, I'm doing school or writing in my novel, so I usually put away some TV slash gaming time into one


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2009)

Half the time I'm drawing, rest of my time I'm reading.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 9, 2009)

I've got a really basic question amd it's been bugging me for ages.

Why is it that when you check the 'Area' of a Pokemon in the Pokedex it highlights 2 alternate areas?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2009)

eh i just figured how to use wifi ,any way heres a battle video 21-91799-81009. wend i won agains the battle towe tycoon.


----------



## Black (Nov 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I've got a really basic question amd it's been bugging me for ages.
> 
> Why is it that when you check the 'Area' of a Pokemon in the Pokedex it highlights 2 alternate areas?



That means that that pokemon can be found in both of those areas.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 9, 2009)

Black said:


> That means that that pokemon can be found in both of those areas.



But what's the point of highlighting them seperately?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 9, 2009)

i think u got different highlights to seperate dungeons and grass...dunno bout pokeradar and safari zone though.


----------



## Black (Nov 9, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> But what's the point of highlighting them seperately?



What do you mean?

Isn't it so you distinguish which specific area the pokemon can be found in?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 9, 2009)

woo got Arceus 

when I'm done beating the game i'll battle you people. (still only have 3 gym badges so far lol just haven't been playing cause i've been playing other games)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2009)

oh shit, oh shit, oh shit, i just traded a aipom for a lv1 manaphy.

if there any cloners please clone the toys R Us Arceus and trade it to me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2009)

wend i wake up i find my magmar was traded and got another manaphy,i also traded a Misdrevus for some japanese Adamant Turwig which i did not have,im gonna breed it or evolve it since i dont really like non latin letter pokemons.(doest mean i will release him,i will keep him for collection purposes.)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2009)

Yesterday I trade a garchomp for a uxie,I also won on my first wifi battle video number is 
81-97442-54454

Today I traded a torchic for a piplup and another torchic for a stunky which I did not have because I have platinum.
I also trasfered a Latios,Latias,Groudon,Metagros,Gorebys and huntail.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 12, 2009)

It is a right blooming headache to try and catch all the Pokemon in this. The last time I tried was in Crystal.

Anyway, I've 302 and only caught 140. This is going to take a very long time and I've already cloacked in 84 hours into it.


----------



## Dagor (Nov 13, 2009)

I finished Pokemon Platinum long time ago. Now I only collect Pokemon  for my  pokedex. Today I went to the Toys “R’ and I obtained two Arceus 

Player: Lucas
Time: 172:02
Badges: 8
Seen: 489
Obtained: 489


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 14, 2009)

I need the first 15 Pokemon in the national Dex. Bulbasaur to Beedrill.

Bulbasaur
Charmander
Squirtile
Caterpe
Weedle

Anyone, got any for a trade and I also need any of the evo stones.


----------



## Dagor (Nov 14, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I need the first 15 Pokemon in the national Dex. Bulbasaur to Beedrill.
> 
> *Bulbasaur
> Charmander
> ...



Well, I can give these Pokemon for free of course if you want, but I need some time.

By, the way maybe some of you have these Pokemon that are on my list:
1.Lunatone
2.Gorebyss
3.Politoed
4.Slowking

I need only to see them in my Pokedex.

Please PM me.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey anyone that does any form of cloning, I was wondering if there was someway I could get the event Regigigas that came out not too long ago.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn, I forgot about the Arceus event this week.


----------



## Dagor (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I can give you for free Event Regiggas , because I don't need him anymore, just tell me when you will be able to trade.  

By, the way maybe some of you have these Pokemon that are on my list:
1.Lunatone
2.Gorebyss
3.Politoed
4.Slowking

I need only to see them in my Pokedex.

Please PM me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm all up for it mate.


----------



## Black (Nov 19, 2009)

anybody want a vigorous battle?

What happened to everybody?!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2009)

I think everyone moved to the HeartGold SoulSilver thread...


----------

